# February 2013 Testers + clomid/ Femara



## Beautifullei2

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...s-clomid-lets-get-those-bfp-ladies-3-bfp.html

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/975003-3-bfp-may-2012-testers-clomid.html



https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1018853-4-bfp-june-2012-testers-clomid.html


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/1069535-2-bfp-july-2012-testers-clomid-femara.html


I wish all you ladies the best & lets BD like crazy!!! Lets make sure & offer as much as support as always :) 

I look forward to another month with all of you wonderful ladies!!! Gl dolls!!! :hugs: 

*April 3* :bfp:
Babyhoping 
Mbhg1980 :twinboys:
Ready4babe :blue:
*May 3* :bfp:
Jenna_KA :blue:
ittybittycoy :pink:
hopefulfor1st :blue:
*June  3* :bfp:
Goldenpanther
faithlovehope -triplets :blue:
babydecon :angel: sept. :bfp:
*July 2 *:bfp:
Stelly :blue:
mummywant2be :angel:
*August 3* :bfp:
Loveseel :twinboys:
Foxycleopatra 
Justfluffy
*September  3* :bfp:
Faithforbaby 
snowflakes120 :blue:
Biotechick829 :pink:

*October  0* :(

*November  0* :(

*December  3* :bfp:
Hopin4abump :angel:
Grateful365
Allika :angel:





:test: :test: *February  2013* :test: :test:


----------



## hoping4my2

would love to be around, though will start clomid next month


----------



## LoveSeel

Can I join? I am on CD 2 and will be starting my 2nd round of Clomid. Clomid didn't make me O on the first round (so I'm on a higher dose this time), but I did O on my own on CD 27. I'm really hoping for a shorter cycle and a big O around CD 14 this time!


----------



## Tmasters

Took clomid days 5-9 and had cramps for 2 days on cd12 and cd13. Is that too early for me to have ovulated!? I last took clomid in 2009 and I ovulated late at cd23. Hoping and praying I ovulated because I'm having tender bbs and fatigue at cd19. Anyone have any input? I also didn't chart. 

TTC #2 clomid baby :). Good luck to everyone!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

hoping4my2 said:


> would love to be around, though will start clomid next month


Welcome :) Do you know when you may test next month ? 



LoveSeel said:


> Can I join? I am on CD 2 and will be starting my 2nd round of Clomid. Clomid didn't make me O on the first round (so I'm on a higher dose this time), but I did O on my own on CD 27. I'm really hoping for a shorter cycle and a big O around CD 14 this time!

FXed it helps you this cycle. Sometimes it take a little time to get in your system.. Hopefull this one works for you :hugs:




Tmasters said:


> Took clomid days 5-9 and had cramps for 2 days on cd12 and cd13. Is that too early for me to have ovulated!? I last took clomid in 2009 and I ovulated late at cd23. Hoping and praying I ovulated because I'm having tender bbs and fatigue at cd19. Anyone have any input? I also didn't chart.
> 
> TTC #2 clomid baby :). Good luck to everyone!!!!!! :hugs:



How long do your cycles usually last??? O'ing between CD 13-16 is normal for me & my cycles usually last 28 days give or take a day


----------



## Tmasters

I don't ovulate on my own because of PCOS. The only time I've ever ovulated was with clomid in 2009. I'm just wondering if cd12 is too early considering I took days 5-9 and my doc told me it would be 5 to 10 days after last pill. But, that's also what they said last time and I O'd later. So maybe I'm earlier this round!? Is cramping mainly one sided a good sign of ovulation? We have continued to BD at least every other day until I at least have my 21 day progesterone drawn. I guess until then, I will be wondering!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

The cramping is a good sign of Ovulation. I get cramping & sharp pains every cycle when I O. clomid can make you O early or late.... The first month I took it I O like normal but the 2nd cycle I o'ed very early. This past month I O'ed later but I wasn't taking clomid. Do you use opks?


----------



## Tmasters

Mo :( I didn't because I read clomid can cause false +'s. since we had planned to BD every other day the whole cycle, I figured it would be a waste of $. I guess I will try that next month if this one fails. :(


----------



## Beautifullei2

it is known to give false +'s but they are lighter. When you are actually o'ing it gets darker than the test line. :) I only got falso +'s a few days before I o'ed but it could have also been because my body was gearing up to O. Gl to you hun!


----------



## Tmasters

GL to you!! Thanks for your input!


----------



## TheReesons

Please put me down for August 24th.

:dust:


----------



## Beautifullei2

*The Reesons* - I got you down hun! Sorry AF showed. I hate when she plays tricks then boom just when you get excited she jumps & says jk


----------



## Biotechick829

Hi Ladies! AF is starting today - spotting has picked up a bit and temp has plummeted. Expecting full flow anytime now :( Hopefully taking the first Clomid pills on Sunday

Could you please put me for testing on August 22? Being bumped up to 150mg this time. Even though I had a mature follie at CD17, the dr wasn't happy with the initial follicle growth and Clomid response after my scan on CD10. At CD10 he had told me that next time we'll try 150mg (good call on this cycle not resulting in a BFP). Hoping the bump in dose will give a better response.

Is anyone doing anything different this round? I'm going to start using Preseed internally (gross, sorry) and also take guaifenesin 3-4 days before O. Might look into Softcups as well, but I would think lying down and not moving would have the same effect on the spermies? :shrug:

Hoping this will be our month. Our 1st wedding anniversary is next Monday and my bday is at the end of Aug. A BFP would sure be a lovely gift for both occasions...


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biotechick829 said:


> Hi Ladies! AF is starting today - spotting has picked up a bit and temp has plummeted. Expecting full flow anytime now :( Hopefully taking the first Clomid pills on Sunday
> 
> Could you please put me for testing on August 22? Being bumped up to 150mg this time. Even though I had a mature follie at CD17, the dr wasn't happy with the initial follicle growth and Clomid response after my scan on CD10. At CD10 he had told me that next time we'll try 150mg (good call on this cycle not resulting in a BFP). Hoping the bump in dose will give a better response.
> 
> Is anyone doing anything different this round? I'm going to start using Preseed internally (gross, sorry) and also take guaifenesin 3-4 days before O. Might look into Softcups as well, but I would think lying down and not moving would have the same effect on the spermies? :shrug:
> 
> Hoping this will be our month. Our 1st wedding anniversary is next Monday and my bday is at the end of Aug. A BFP would sure be a lovely gift for both occasions...

I have you down! It looks like you , myself & the Reesons will be cycle buddies :) FXed the higher dosage works for you. I will be starting Femara this cycle instead of clomid. The preseed is not to bad ..it just kills the moment having to instert it before bd'ing. Hubby is also going to start taking Ginseng which is suppose to be really good for his swimmers.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Beautifullei2 said:


> Biotechick829 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! AF is starting today - spotting has picked up a bit and temp has plummeted. Expecting full flow anytime now :( Hopefully taking the first Clomid pills on Sunday
> 
> Could you please put me for testing on August 22? Being bumped up to 150mg this time. Even though I had a mature follie at CD17, the dr wasn't happy with the initial follicle growth and Clomid response after my scan on CD10. At CD10 he had told me that next time we'll try 150mg (good call on this cycle not resulting in a BFP). Hoping the bump in dose will give a better response.
> 
> Is anyone doing anything different this round? I'm going to start using Preseed internally (gross, sorry) and also take guaifenesin 3-4 days before O. Might look into Softcups as well, but I would think lying down and not moving would have the same effect on the spermies? :shrug:
> 
> Hoping this will be our month. Our 1st wedding anniversary is next Monday and my bday is at the end of Aug. A BFP would sure be a lovely gift for both occasions...
> 
> I have you down! It looks like you , myself & the Reesons will be cycle buddies :) FXed the higher dosage works for you. I will be starting Femara this cycle instead of clomid. The preseed is not to bad ..it just kills the moment having to instert it before bd'ing. Hubby is also going to start taking Ginseng which is suppose to be really good for his swimmers.Click to expand...

Since BDing was much more planned out than it was spurratic while I was using Preseed I would put it in before we started getting busy. Before the foreplay or kissing and most of the time before he had joined me in bed and was still brushing his teeth. Try that, unless yours is more spurratic and unpredictable (which don't get me wrong it most definitely should be that way but its kinda hard when TTC)


----------



## TheReesons

So now I don't know if AF really came. It went away as soon as it came. I haven't even spotted since yesterday evening. I don't know what is happening! It was definitely more than spotting, but it never just goes away. I am afraid to take my next round of clomid (supposed to start on CD2 - which I thought was today) just in case I am pregnant and this is just weird spotting. I am going to get a test today (once I get a car, mine broke down again, waiting on a rental) and find out for sure because I am driving myself insane!


----------



## Beautifullei2

The Reesons when is the last time you tested?? or did you ever test again?/

AFM: AF is also gone.. I never did get heavy or even medium .. They are normally short (abotu 3) days & are light/medium/light then the 4th day im just about done.. This cycle has been light since wed. afternoon & is now almost gone. When I did the cheapie it looked like there may have been a line but didn't go all the way through so I figured it was an evap.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biotechick829 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! AF is starting today - spotting has picked up a bit and temp has plummeted. Expecting full flow anytime now :( Hopefully taking the first Clomid pills on Sunday
> 
> Could you please put me for testing on August 22? Being bumped up to 150mg this time. Even though I had a mature follie at CD17, the dr wasn't happy with the initial follicle growth and Clomid response after my scan on CD10. At CD10 he had told me that next time we'll try 150mg (good call on this cycle not resulting in a BFP). Hoping the bump in dose will give a better response.
> 
> Is anyone doing anything different this round? I'm going to start using Preseed internally (gross, sorry) and also take guaifenesin 3-4 days before O. Might look into Softcups as well, but I would think lying down and not moving would have the same effect on the spermies? :shrug:
> 
> Hoping this will be our month. Our 1st wedding anniversary is next Monday and my bday is at the end of Aug. A BFP would sure be a lovely gift for both occasions...
> 
> I have you down! It looks like you , myself & the Reesons will be cycle buddies :) FXed the higher dosage works for you. I will be starting Femara this cycle instead of clomid. The preseed is not to bad ..it just kills the moment having to instert it before bd'ing. Hubby is also going to start taking Ginseng which is suppose to be really good for his swimmers.Click to expand...
> 
> Since BDing was much more planned out than it was spurratic while I was using Preseed I would put it in before we started getting busy. Before the foreplay or kissing and most of the time before he had joined me in bed and was still brushing his teeth. Try that, unless yours is more spurratic and unpredictable (which don't get me wrong it most definitely should be that way but its kinda hard when TTC)Click to expand...



I never thought to do that lol.. Hopefully I start my femara tomorrow..(waiting on insurance approval) & hubby hopefuly gets to come home soon! 

When do we get to see another u.s???


----------



## TheReesons

Beautifullei2 said:


> The Reesons when is the last time you tested?? or did you ever test again?/
> 
> AFM: AF is also gone.. I never did get heavy or even medium .. They are normally short (abotu 3) days & are light/medium/light then the 4th day im just about done.. This cycle has been light since wed. afternoon & is now almost gone. When I did the cheapie it looked like there may have been a line but didn't go all the way through so I figured it was an evap.

I never tested, I didn't want to waste even more money just for AF to show up that day or the next. But I am now 3 days late with weird spotting so I am definitely going to get a test as soon as I can get myself a car to get to the store (I have spent way too much money on tests!)


----------



## Beautifullei2

AWWW YAY!! I hope you get your bfp hun!! if i lived close you I would go get you one lol... let us know as soon as you test :)


----------



## bettybee1

Hey hun plz can you tell me on ff charts what it means when where you temp is put in the lil dot is white with a blue rim instead of whole blue if you know what I mean ?? X


----------



## Beautifullei2

If I remember correctly something you entered caused it to be unrealiable..


----------



## Jenna_KA

BOTH OF YOU DO A FRER RIGHT NOW!!! I want to see BFPs!!! Don't take any clomid or femera until you do just in case you are pg. I'm so anxious now for both of you I have to know lol.


My next US will be sometime from 18-22 weeks (I'll be scheduling it within the 18th week because I'm so anxious!) Where we will find out the gender!!! I can't wait. Our down syndrome testing is next Friday, a week from today. I'm sure it'll go fine because I'm so young. It'll be nice to have thay worry off my shoulders.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I don't have a frer but since im at work I can grab one from here ;-) Im sure if I was it would come up by now :) 

Yay Can't wait to see more pictures of the baby! No need to worry about the testing next week, Im sure baby will be fine :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

I almost don't trust those ones since they aren't even sensitive enough to detect before 14dpo and FRERs can. You don't have like a walgreens or rite aid nearby you can run to?

TheReasons: when will you have a car to go get one??


----------



## Beautifullei2

I can go after work or wait until morning if i don't get heavier. I have been going potty like crazy today so I know it will be diluted


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol I feel like I'm the one testing I cant wait! Are you spotting still or did that stop completely?


----------



## TheReesons

I stopped spotting last night, had really light watery pink spotting Wednesday that was barely noticeable, and then last night was pretty heavy spotting (i thought AF had showed), but absolutely nothing since. I will be getting my rental within 2 hours, there is a drug store right next to the rental place so I will be stopping there before coming home :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

tested!!! :bfn:

Went to change my tampon & still light.. Since wed it hasn't been enough to fill up one and Im using A regular one. Who knows! Maybe Im just going to have a light cycle.


----------



## Jenna_KA

TheReasons: We'll be waiting to hear the results I cant wait!

Beautifullei: Did you use one from your work? Try a FRER in the morning just to make sure!!!


----------



## Biotechick829

Jenna - that's what I did when we got our BFP. It worked... well, kinda. I'll be "prepping" before BD for this upcoming cycle. Thanks sharing that it worked for you! It keeps me hopeful

Reesons - not trying to get your hopes up but when I had my BFP I had spotting the whole week AF was due ;) GL testing!


----------



## willbblessed

Hey everyone

This is my FIRST time posting on a forum! I have been following this thread for a while now and I finally decided to share my story. 

My husband and I have been ttc since last Sept. My period cycles are between 36-42 days. My doc believes I have PCOS but it isn't confirmed yet. I have done most tests and my husband had a semen analysis done as well. 

Last month my doc put me on Clomid 50 mg, estrogen, and progesterone. She did a blood test on day 21 of my cycle and my levels were at a 3.5. Terrible I know! The only side effects that I had from Clomid were dizziness and crazy hot flashes. IDK if I ovulated late on Clomid or not, so my doc prescribed me 100 mg. Today I take my first pill. I'm not too happy about going through a whole month of meds all over again. I was hoping the first month would have done it for me...I feel like this process is taking forever and I don't think I have the patience to do it all over again. How are you ladies coping? Thanks for reading


----------



## Biotechick829

willbblessed said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> This is my FIRST time posting on a forum! I have been following this thread for a while now and I finally decided to share my story.
> 
> My husband and I have been ttc since last Sept. My period cycles are between 36-42 days. My doc believes I have PCOS but it isn't confirmed yet. I have done most tests and my husband had a semen analysis done as well.
> 
> Last month my doc put me on Clomid 50 mg, estrogen, and progesterone. She did a blood test on day 21 of my cycle and my levels were at a 3.5. Terrible I know! The only side effects that I had from Clomid were dizziness and crazy hot flashes. IDK if I ovulated late on Clomid or not, so my doc prescribed me 100 mg. Today I take my first pill. I'm not too happy about going through a whole month of meds all over again. I was hoping the first month would have done it for me...I feel like this process is taking forever and I don't think I have the patience to do it all over again. How are you ladies coping? Thanks for reading

Welcome! :hugs: I started posting on this forum a month or so ago and the ladies on here are so supportive.

I'm now planning on my 2nd round of Clomid. It's hard to have failed cycles, but all you can do is be optimistic, proactive, and hopeful.

That's too bad the 50mg didn't work. Can you ask for monitoring by ultrasound to make sure that you're responding to the Clomid? It's one more thing to do, but at least it can put your mind at ease about how/if your follicles are growing.

It's exciting today is your first pill! Lots of :dust: to you!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

TheReasons & Beautifullei: Did you test?! How are things today?


----------



## Beautifullei2

:bfn: for me hun!!! I started my Femara & I must admit I love it much more than clomid :) I haven't had any crazy hot flashes & my mood hasn't been affected. Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Biotechick829

AF finally showed up yesterday morning... 2 days late! Ughh, clomid!

It hit me so hard - woke me up out of a sound sleep at 5am with cramps so bad I was crying. Really felt like I the baby gods were kicking me while I was down (BFN and a horrible horrible AF :( )

Beautiful - Hooray for starting femara! Not having the mood swings and hot flashes sounds amazing. I told DH as soon as AF arrived that I'll be taking my "b*tchy pills" this week :haha: How did you respond on clomid?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biotechick829 said:


> AF finally showed up yesterday morning... 2 days late! Ughh, clomid!
> 
> It hit me so hard - woke me up out of a sound sleep at 5am with cramps so bad I was crying. Really felt like I the baby gods were kicking me while I was down (BFN and a horrible horrible AF :( )
> 
> Beautiful - Hooray for starting femara! Not having the mood swings and hot flashes sounds amazing. I told DH as soon as AF arrived that I'll be taking my "b*tchy pills" this week :haha: How did you respond on clomid?

Sorry the :witch: flew in full force! I noticed while taking clomid I had really bad cramps too. Not fun!! 

Since I O on my own Im not really sure how well the clomid worked. My FS only put me on it to help mature my eggs faster which it worked. Im really hoping the Femara helps me get a sticky bean though. Clomid also dried me up so we had to use preseed. Hopefully the femara doesn't do the same.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh nooo :[ HOORAY FOR FEMARA THOUGH! That's great! Do you take it the same days as Clomid?? && Are you going to temp this cycle too or leave that one alone still?
Also, if you want to try something else new this cycle to give it a little boost I found some supplements that are known to help male fertility:
_"For men, the most important supplemental nutrients to enhance fertility are vitamin C and zinc. Vitamin C (2,000 to 6,000 milligrams daily) helps prevent sperm from clumping or sticking together, thus improving the chances for fertility.
Zinc supplementation (100 to 200 mg daily) has been shown to increase testosterone levels, sperm count and sperm motility. High zinc sources include oysters, organ meats, lean beef, turkey, lamb, herring, wheat germ, legumes and nuts.
Arginine is an amino acid the body produces from the digestion of protein. It is found in high amounts in the head of the sperm. Although not available as a supplement in Canada, arginine has been shown to help low sperm counts and poor motility. In high doses, arginine is also a potent dilator of arteries, leading to better erections. Food sources of arginine include nuts, chocolate, meat, poultry, fish and dairy.
Other nutrients that have been shown to improve sperm counts include essential fatty acids (9 to 12 grams daily), chromium (1,000 mcg daily), selenium (200 mcg daily), copper (2 mg daily), vitamin E (800 IU daily), coenzyme Q10 (400 mg daily) and B-complex vitamins (50 mg daily), especially vitamin B12 (1,000 mcg daily). "
_
There's herbal supplements too if you're interested in that, or you can save it if you're unsuccessful this cycle (which hopefully this time around you'll find success!)
https://www.alive.com/articles/view/17772/6_ways_to_boost_male_fertility_naturally


*Biotechick:* Will you be trying anything new this cycle along with the Clomid? I know preseed was mentioned earlier, I'm not sure if you were already using it before or if this will be your first cycle using it.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna :) Thank you for that!!! Hubby takes vitamin E already which was advised from our FS but I also read that Ginseng helps so he is actually gonna try that this cycle. We bought some yesterday & he starts it today. As for the Femara I am taking it CD 3-7 :D which with clomid I was doing 5-9. I really Really REALLYYYYY hope that this helps us get our :bfp: As much as I loved my vacation I am going to temp this time. Probaly not going to do my O sticks though but I plan on BDing as much as possible. He's still not home but at least is able to come over & visit more now (thank goodness) Feels so weird being apart from him , almost like im in high school all over again lol.


----------



## Jenna_KA

OPKs are ******** anyway, I never relied on them. It just satisfied my urge to POAS. I always got +ve's for days with those stupid things lol. Can't wait to see your chart come around then :] I love stalking it. And I think it's kind of fun to spend time away from each other and feel like high school again. When OH was on vacation it was sad and lonely of course and I missed him a lot, but it was fun because we were sending dirty texts the whole time and even a couple naughty pictures! Something we haven't done in a LONG time. It brings a long lost spark back.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh my goodness. Lol why do my simple PG rated words always get blocked out! Haha that's the second time lol. I didn't even say a bad word :[ All I said was s*upid and it bleeped the whole word haha.


----------



## Beautifullei2

hahah I guess its a bad word on here lol! OMG DH & I are the same way lol. I went to a boat party on saturday & sunday morning my girlfriend was going through the pictures on my phone so I had to tell her to stop while she was ahead cause there was bound to be something left being on there lmao. 

opks did help with that urge to POAS so I will miss that a little bit.. Im just ready to get the ball rolling. I think if it happens this month I would be expected to go into labor around the same time as DD. maybe a month sooner.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh that would be fun!! If I got my BFP a month later my due date would have been my birthday lol. I'm kind of glad it wasn't, I like all the attention on my birthday :] Plus my sisters is 5 days before. That'd be too much birthday for one month. Glad LO will be arriving a month before. 
I was cleaning out the bathroom about a week ago and found one OPK left over and a digi so I peed on both just for fun before throwing them away. The OPK was INSANELY dark on the test line but the control line was suuper light. It was weird lol. The digi just said pregnant of course lol.


----------



## Beautifullei2

LOL for old time sake huh !! That's too funny! Wow that would be a lot of birthdays for one time. I'm curiosity now if it does happen this month. I'm gonna look it up to see an expected due date now haha


----------



## Beautifullei2

Due date would be may 1st if I got preggers this cycle! That's perfect :) I hope it happens. DH bday is march 27th but my moms is May 4 & my older brothers is May 7. Would be neat to have a baby before their bdays :)


----------



## Biotechick829

Jenna_KA said:


> *Biotechick:* Will you be trying anything new this cycle along with the Clomid? I know preseed was mentioned earlier, I'm not sure if you were already using it before or if this will be your first cycle using it.

Thanks for all of the info for the guys! The cycle we conceived DH was taking Zinc in addition to a multivitamin. Maybe I'll ask him to start taking it again - guess it couldn't hurt! ;)

I think I'm just going to focus on eating well, drinking lots of water, cut down on alcohol and caffeine, take mucinex CD11 to O, and fully _use_ Preseed :haha:

The first week or so this past cycle, fell on the 4th of July and DH and I hosted about 3 cookouts/parties with lots of drinking, so I'm sure that didn't help our cause last month...

Just got off the phone with the dr. Looks like he wants to keep me on 100mg Clomid. 1st ultrasound scheduled for the 9th!! Come'on big fat follies!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

This cycle sounds fun for both of you, I can't wait to see what happens :) This is an exciting month for me too because I'll be finding out the gender in the 18th week. Maybe that'll bring some kind of extra baby dust to sprinkle for everyone :) :dust:


----------



## mbg81

Hi Ladies :hugs: I would love to join you guys in this exciting and yet depressing 2WW. Ive been trying to conceive for about 2 years and its been way more difficult than i thought it would be. On July 27 (CD10) i had my ultrasound-3 mature follies :happydance:, that night i triggered and had my iui 36 hours after on CD12. I have been feeling really crappy after the trigger, my ovaries feel huge, i can barely walk and extremely bloated. So i have officially started my 2WW. This is my 5th medicated cycle and each one with iui. At this point i feel like i will never get pregnant. My last cycle i had 5 mature follies- still triggered and got a BFN. So im going to try to stay positive and pray that this month will be our month and we can all get our :bfp: 
:dust:


IUI#1 April Clomid 50 mg/ 3-7 :bfn:

IUI#2 May Clomid 50 mg/ 3-7 :bfn:

IUI#3 June Clomid 50 mg/ 3-7 :bfn:
Progesterone suppositories 100mg 

IUI#4 July Clomid 100mg/ 3-7 :bfn:
IUI 30 hours after trigger
progesterone suppositories 100mg 

IUI#5 July 
Clomid 100mg/ CD 3-7
Ovidrel CD10
IUI 36 hours after trigger CD 12
Praying for my :bfp:


----------



## Foxycleopatra

may i join in? Im Foxy and this will is our 3rd cycle on clomid. this month we moved up to 100mg so fx.

I am going to attempt to hold of testing till CD30 so put me down for Aug 26th.

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## Beautifullei2

welcome ladies!! Hope you find these threads just as helpful as I have :hugs:

*Jenna!!!* Yay!! I can't wait to find out what you are going to have. 

So lately I have been having dreams that I have a baby... Not so much that I am pregnant but the child is already here... Then I wake up & am dissapointed lol


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ooooh I hate those dreams I've had them since I was like 13 and they've always made me sad. Was it a boy or a girl? Mines ALWAYS a girl in my dreams but I think I'm actually having a boy.
Also, I had a dream last night that I was pregnant with kittens


----------



## Beautifullei2

Kittens??? LOL!!! Wow!!! Haha. Well right before i got pregnant with dd I would have dreams that me & my ex had a kid & it was a girl.. a month later I was pregnant with dd. This past dream It's been a boy but it could just be my mind playing with me since i want a boy so bad. DH & I have a girl each & I'm really for little dare devil lol.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol yes... kittens.... I was a surrogate for our cat lol. I've also had a dream where I had just given birth to a "baby" but it was actually a puppy. Not sure what all this means Haha! Its strange though!

Hopefully your dreams are a good sign a boy is on the way. I like to think when we dream of having our babies its really their spirit coming to assure us they're waiting to meet us :)


----------



## never2late70

Hi lovely's :hi:

I found you and I have some catching up to do! :dohh:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Long time no see Angie! So excited you'll be starting stims soon! Your ER is getting closer and closer :] How do you feel, are you nervous?


----------



## never2late70

Jenna_KA said:


> Long time no see Angie! So excited you'll be starting stims soon! Your ER is getting closer and closer :] How do you feel, are you nervous?

I start my injections on Sunday! I feel great and I am super excited and very optimistic :happydance: I have been waiting for 31 days to flip the dang calendar to August Bahahaha! ER is estimated to be around the 14th or 15th.

Hows that baby of yours doing? I predict a boy. When will you know for sure?


----------



## Jenna_KA

That's great I'm so excited for you! I'm feeling very optimistic for you too I cant wait. I cant believe the patience you have doing this! It must be hard, but it'll all pay off for you I just know it. Have you heard of many side effects from the shots? 

Baby is great, I have my next appointment Friday. We had an appointment last week just for her to sign some paper work for me but she let us listen to the heartbeat while we were there too. She says it's pretty active because every time we try to hear it, it moves and we lose it. I wouldn't know yet though, I'm not really feeling movements yet. And everyone says its a boy Haha! I haven't had one person guess girl. We'll know in 2-3 weeks. I'll get to make the appointment Friday or Monday so I'll let everyone know then so we can start the countdown :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna that is a great way to think of it :) 


Angie :hugs: Yay for starting your injections on sunday :happydance: I bet you are thrilled to be starting this!! Your :bfp: should be withing the month!! Wahoo!!!


afm: I finished my last dose of Femara yesterday!! WAHOOO!!!! I did find one side effect that I didn't like ( I broke out really bad) with the medicine!! But now DH & I can get to BD'ing.. Im really hoping the ginseng works!! :D


----------



## Jenna_KA

How is everyone? This thread has been SO quiet!


----------



## Beautifullei2

It sure has!!! I should be oing by Wed so DH & I have been BD like crazy!!! spent the weekend at the beach which was a great getaway!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ooooh goodie goodie! Was it just the two of you at the beach?
We went camping Friday/Saturday for my parents birthday celebration. It was 100 degrees outside and I was miserable haha. We don't get this kind of weather very often in Seattle even in the summer time. My feet swelled up like crazy so I had to hang out in the shade with them propped up. But we found a river to go to so that helped A LOT. It felt amazing. And I swallowed a bug while laughing :[ But we had a lot of fun haha. I'm glad you guys got to get away, it feels so good to get a break! Did you have a cabin or hotel or something??


----------



## Beautifullei2

No it was my whole family but we still were able to get alone time :) I know the feeling with the heat..luckily we were by the ocean so it didn't feel to bad but I HATE the humidity =\ 

I bet it was uncomfortable being out there in that heat but glad Yall were able to find some water :) hopefully this vacation helps us but we never know. I can tell I'm hearing up to O .. I can feel it


----------



## Jenna_KA

Still no temping this cycle though? What CD are you on its going by quick lol. I thought you still had another week before oing hah!


----------



## Karynmski

Can you add me? This is my first clomid cycle. Now 2dpo and am officially in the TWW. I took 100 mg on days 5-9 and I&#8217;m keeping my fingers crossed. I think I&#8217;ll be testing on the 15th. :)


----------



## Biotechick829

I have a follicle scan scheduled for Thursday, CD12! So excited! I've been really good about drinking tons of water and eating well, so hopefully there's a dominant follie seen! I'm only worried about having a mature follie over the weekend - I've been going to the OB's office to get my HCG trigger injection and if I need to trigger over the weekend I might have to have DH inject. I don't think DH has ever touched a needle.

I'm starting mucinex tomorrow and will be using preseed on any BDs moving forward. Feeling very hopeful for this cycle!! Come on rainbow baby!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna I'm on cd 13.... It has flown by!! I keep having dreams that all DH & I do is BD LOL... It's funny!! I didn't want to temp but decided to start today. Of course it was high cause it was late when I temped. 


Welcome Karyn I will put you down :)


Biotechick that's great!!! Let us know how big your follies are :) FXED you have a bunch brewing up in there!!!! I think with all your adding in you have a for sure shot at getting your bfp!!! GL


----------



## snowflakes120

Just saw you message Lei in July!! Sorry I've slack!!

Hello my lovelies! Hope everyone is doing well. I don't remember the last time I updated. Anyways, we were supposed to do an IUI cycle but my estrogen level came back high so I had to go in for an Ultrasound where they found a cyst from the Clomid. So they cancelled the IUI. Boo. So we're just chilling this cycle. No temping, no charts, no drugs. A last all natural cycle before I do the IUI next month. Just gonna BD every other day or when we feel like it. I've been super relaxed so far and it feels great.

I went to an Acupuncturist on Friday that specializes in Fertility. I LOVED it and loved her. I can't wait to go back on Saturday. She wants me to try/change some things. One of them being cutting out all dairy. Which has been a bit of a challenge so far (as we have always eaten a bowl of ice cream every night before bed!!) and I love me some cheese but I'll do it and it'll be worth it in the end!!

Now time to go and catch up on everybody!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

snowflakes120 said:


> Just saw you message Lei in July!! Sorry I've slack!!
> 
> Hello my lovelies! Hope everyone is doing well. I don't remember the last time I updated. Anyways, we were supposed to do an IUI cycle but my estrogen level came back high so I had to go in for an Ultrasound where they found a cyst from the Clomid. So they cancelled the IUI. Boo. So we're just chilling this cycle. No temping, no charts, no drugs. A last all natural cycle before I do the IUI next month. Just gonna BD every other day or when we feel like it. I've been super relaxed so far and it feels great.
> 
> I went to an Acupuncturist on Friday that specializes in Fertility. I LOVED it and loved her. I can't wait to go back on Saturday. She wants me to try/change some things. One of them being cutting out all dairy. Which has been a bit of a challenge so far (as we have always eaten a bowl of ice cream every night before bed!!) and I love me some cheese but I'll do it and it'll be worth it in the end!!
> 
> Now time to go and catch up on everybody!!



I was wondering when you had planned to do IUI!!! Relaxation is much needed, after all ttc is stressful at times. I was suppose to start temping this cycle but I just didn't feel like it lol. I should be O'ing today or tomorrow so DH & I plan on BDing as much as we can. 

Acupuncture sounds realxing! I see alot of women on here do that along with chinese medicine. (which is where I read about Ginseng for the spermies) :happydance:

FXed you won't need to do IUI next cycle & you get your :bfp: this cycle!!! :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

JENNA!!!! I LOVE your new picture!! TOO CUTE!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol thank you! That would be my cousins boy and I love him very much :) He's two so we tried to explain to him there was a baby there but he didn't get it. He just wanted to rub the lotion in and see why she was feeling my belly lol.


----------



## never2late70

Jenna_KA said:


> Lol thank you! That would be my cousins boy and I love him very much :) He's two so we tried to explain to him there was a baby there but he didn't get it. He just wanted to rub the lotion in and see why she was feeling my belly lol.

so cute :hugs:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Next Friday (the 17th) at 1:00 PM Seattle time I'll be finding out the gender!!! Can't wait :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yay I can't wait either!!!! :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Okay Dolls I need to vent:

So I know I will be O'ing in the next few days.. Yesterday I was having so many aches so I told DH we had to BD.. Well when it came down to it he got in this pissy mood & we never did. I am so frustrated with him right now because he knows we have a small window. I constantly have to remind him to take his ginsing & I just figured if he really wants a baby as bad as he says he does then he should remember??? right??? Needless to say I was so angry at him this morning & am just not in the mood to even talk to him =/


----------



## Biotechick829

Beautifullei2 said:


> Okay Dolls I need to vent:
> 
> So I know I will be O'ing in the next few days.. Yesterday I was having so many aches so I told DH we had to BD.. Well when it came down to it he got in this pissy mood & we never did. I am so frustrated with him right now because he knows we have a small window. I constantly have to remind him to take his ginsing & I just figured if he really wants a baby as bad as he says he does then he should remember??? right??? Needless to say I was so angry at him this morning & am just not in the mood to even talk to him =/

I'm sorry DH is being a pain :hugs: Do you think the pressure to perform on demand is getting to him? I noticed my DH seems a bit off when it's a planned BD. I have to ask him if he took his men's multivitamin and zinc pills everyday lol. It took him about 2 months to get in the habit of it after I constantly nagged him. Sometimes it just takes guys a long time to remember to do something even if it truly is really important to them.

It might be a lot to ask of you, but do you think there's anyway you can try and not be upset with him? Start acting sweet to him like nothing had happened, even get a little flirty. Even though you're probably still mad at him, I think if you start instigating BD in a sexy way w/out mentioning to him that it's time, he will cooperate :haha:

I say be upset with him after O day, but until then push those emotions aside, put on something scandalous for him, and jump on him every chance you can ;)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biotechick829 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay Dolls I need to vent:
> 
> So I know I will be O'ing in the next few days.. Yesterday I was having so many aches so I told DH we had to BD.. Well when it came down to it he got in this pissy mood & we never did. I am so frustrated with him right now because he knows we have a small window. I constantly have to remind him to take his ginsing & I just figured if he really wants a baby as bad as he says he does then he should remember??? right??? Needless to say I was so angry at him this morning & am just not in the mood to even talk to him =/
> 
> I'm sorry DH is being a pain :hugs: Do you think the pressure to perform on demand is getting to him? I noticed my DH seems a bit off when it's a planned BD. I have to ask him if he took his men's multivitamin and zinc pills everyday lol. It took him about 2 months to get in the habit of it after I constantly nagged him. Sometimes it just takes guys a long time to remember to do something even if it truly is really important to them.
> 
> It might be a lot to ask of you, but do you think there's anyway you can try and not be upset with him? Start acting sweet to him like nothing had happened, even get a little flirty. Even though you're probably still mad at him, I think if you start instigating BD in a sexy way w/out mentioning to him that it's time, he will cooperate :haha:
> 
> I say be upset with him after O day, but until then push those emotions aside, put on something scandalous for him, and jump on him every chance you can ;)Click to expand...

Thank you for this, I never thought to do that. We have been so used to the whole " oh Im ovulating so lets bd." It has been planned as long as I can remember.. Even when I try not to mention it, it still turns out that way lol. Ill try to def. do that tonight with him because im still having those aches which has made me believe that I haven't O'ed just yet! Thanks hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jenna_KA

I agree with Bio. OH would get upset sometimes if we had too much "It's my fertile period" sex. Plan spontaneousness if that makes sense. YOU know you're oing but he doesn't have to know. So plan on instigating when he least expects it and in new ways. Go buy some sexy lingere, because if you do get pg who knows when you'll put something like that on again. And with the ginseng, men are air heads. It's not about how much he wants a baby, its about the fact that there's so much air where their brains should be that there isn't any room to add in remembering vitamins


----------



## never2late70

I agree. I use to just slide down between my husbands knees and well you get my drift :blush: that always does the trick!

I tried to be very secretive about the fact that I was ovulating. Too much pressure for the poor man..lol

Oh the joys of TTC :dohh:

ps..started my journal the links in my sig..if I did that right ??

~Angie


----------



## Beautifullei2

thanks ladies SOOOOO much!! Ya'll gave me more great ideas... especially about not letting him know I am O'ing. 

*Jenna* yes you are right about them being air heads lol!!! I swear DH can never remember anything. The other day I asked him to buy me some chips & a drink so he comes out the store & hands it to me.. Totally not even close to what I asked him to grab me lol. 

*Angie*- The Joys off ttc are a mess lol!! but it ends up worth it in the end!!

One of my best friend had her son yesterday & talk about baby fever lol!! They all know dh & I have been trying so they told us we needed to get to it.. lol


----------



## Jenna_KA

Angie, I subscribed so I'll be following you. I can't wait to see how everything goes.


----------



## Beautifullei2

jenna_ka said:


> angie, i subscribed so i'll be following you. I can't wait to see how everything goes.

me too!!! :d


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol we changed the boy middle name we had picked out. Poor OH brought to my attention that he felt like he wasn't a part of picking the boys name. The girl was mutual and we both adore the name, but the boy name I kind of picked on my own and chose Lee because it's my dad and sisters middle name. So I agreed that we could choose the middle name together and we can drop Lee and I wanted to have our names picked out before knowing the gender. We decided we REALLY like Draven Markus because it sounds like a king. Finally, baby names are officially over. What a relief.


----------



## Biotechick829

Left ovary has been pinchy the last 5 days and today it's been super active! Lot's of pressure and weird sensations. I'm only CD11 but thinking/praying this is a good sign! I've O'd on CD15 and CD17 on Clomid before, with the help of a trigger, but I'm pretty sure I O'd on my own last month, hours before I got the trigger (the only day I didn't OPK:dohh:) It would be fabulous to O early this month!!

Follie scan tomorrow afternoon but I'm picking up some OPKs tonight just to give me a reason to POAS :haha: A small amount of super stretchy clear EWCM today, too (sorry if TMI)! Also, my temps have been very stable around 97.0. I saw the exact same trend on our last BFP cycle, with temps right at 97.0 for six days before O. Very excited for the next few days!!! :happydance:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Wahoo Bio!!!!!!!!! :D 

AFM: having the same pulling, pinching & twinges.. Lots of pressure in lower abdomen!!! Yesterday had some creamy/clear cm but today I haven't really payed attention!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Got my + OPK today! So happy about that! Brown chicken brown cowwww!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

^^^^^^lmao!!! Looks like we are all on the same schedule :)


----------



## never2late70

Hi Guys! Just uploaded my first youtube video onto my journal 
The link to my journal is in my signature. I hope you all enjoy it. :thumbup:

My husband and I are really excited to document this entire crazy journey :happydance:

Prayers and Blessings,
~Angie


----------



## Jenna_KA

This is such a great way to make your TTC journey fun for the both of you I just love it. Plus it'll be SOO fun to go back and watch all these once you're pregnant and reminisce.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I have news that I would love to share!!! So I found out today that my company insurance offers discount plans for infertility.. I wish it was fully covered but I was so thrilled to find out they do offer assistance.. Im calling them as we speak so I can get more info so we can start IUI's !! Yay!!! :D 

Now I gotta call husband & tell him lol


----------



## never2late70

Beautifullei2 said:


> I have news that I would love to share!!! So I found out today that my company insurance offers discount plans for infertility.. I wish it was fully covered but I was so thrilled to find out they do offer assistance.. Im calling them as we speak so I can get more info so we can start IUI's !! Yay!!! :D
> 
> Now I gotta call husband & tell him lol

Rockin News!!! :happydance:


----------



## snowflakes120

That is such great news Lei!!! I am slightly jealous!! I wish my insurance covered anything - I pay 100% OOP for my fertility stuff. It sucks!! 

Looks like we'll be IUI buddies next cycle!! ;)


----------



## Beautifullei2

I didn't know mine covered anything until I called & asked. I guess my job doesn't advertise it but when I talked to the insurance company she said they do have ways to help out! Im so excited about it :D 

Hopefully our first round of IUI leads us to our :bfp:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Woohoo Lei!! Hopefully you wont have to do it, but if you do that's awesome and hopefully that'll do it for ya!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

thanks hun Im really hoping it works.. Im just waiting for my FS to call me back letting me know if they accept the program or not. If they don't I will have to find a new FS but im really hoping I don't have to do that.


----------



## Baby in me

hi everyone m new to dis forum, i was diagnose with pcos i have been trying over 3years....i was on clomid 100mg last month but i did'nt ovulate so my doctor decided 2 do ovarian drilling on 28 sept 2012 fingers across.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Baby in me said:


> hi everyone m new to dis forum, i was diagnose with pcos i have been trying over 3years....i was on clomid 100mg last month but i did'nt ovulate so my doctor decided 2 do ovarian drilling on 28 sept 2012 fingers across.

Welcome :D :hugs:


----------



## Biotechick829

Lei - hopefully you won't have to see a FS after this month but that's awesome you'll get some assistance from your work!

I'm sitting at the dr's office waiting to see the doc. Just had the ultrasound and I have a mature follie at 19mm on the left and a 10mm on the right with a lining of 10mm!!!! I'm so pumped!!! The dr will probably have me trigger tonight or tomorrow. Tons of clear EWCM this morning, which ive never had. Its crazy because it's only CD12.

Time to get BD'ing!! :) :) FX, FX, FX for that BFP!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biotechick829 said:


> Lei - hopefully you won't have to see a FS after this month but that's awesome you'll get some assistance from your work!
> 
> I'm sitting at the dr's office waiting to see the doc. Just had the ultrasound and I have a mature follie at 19mm on the left and a 10mm on the right with a lining of 10mm!!!! I'm so pumped!!! The dr will probably have me trigger tonight or tomorrow. Tons of clear EWCM this morning, which ive never had. Its crazy because it's only CD12.
> 
> Time to get BD'ing!! :) :) FX, FX, FX for that BFP!

Yay :happydance::happydance::happydance: Can't wait till testing time for you!!! BD the night away doll!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Beautifullei: Did you get a chance to BD after that little tiff you had with DH?? How are you feeling today?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Beautifullei: Did you get a chance to BD after that little tiff you had with DH?? How are you feeling today?

yes mam we sure did :D Last night & I was so exhausted that I fell asleep with my pillow under me lol & woke up in the same position.. From the looks of my chart we have BD'ed every other day since CD8 so I pray that this works.. If not IUI will be in the near future :D


----------



## Jenna_KA

Haha!!! I guess those swimmers had a long night of extra help! I bet they're thanking you right now. Do you thing you're done oing or does it feel like you're still in that window?


----------



## JustFluffy

Hi Ladies! Can I join? I will be testing on August 30th is AF hasn't shown. This is my third round on Clomid, I am just waiting to O right now, you can see my history in my signature. I love talking with ladies on Clomid, you understand all the stuff that goes a long with it. :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Welcome Justfluffy :hugs: I love your default picture :) 

Us clomid ladies I think are the only ones who understand all the crazy emotions we go through lol.. Or should I say mood swings!!!!!


----------



## JustFluffy

Yes, mood swing definitely! The hot flashes are the worst! I didn't have any when I took them this time until last night when it has been two days since my last dose! LOL. Crazyness.


----------



## never2late70

Hey Beautiful! Guess you can go ahead and add me back to the testing thread for 8/25/12 :thumbup:


Thinking about you all,
~Angie


----------



## Beautifullei2

never2late70 said:


> Hey Beautiful! Guess you can go ahead and add me back to the testing thread for 8/25/12 :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Thinking about you all,
> ~Angie

I got you down hun!!! No worries.. I have everything crossed that you won't have to due IVF cause you will get your BFP this month!! It only take 1 sperm to get to the egg hun & you already know your DH has super sperm!! :) I know the frustration though but just like Jenna Told me...your 1 month closer to your :bfp: Im gonna be praying though that you get it this month :thumbup: :hugs: 

Don't the injections make you super fertile as well?


----------



## Biotechick829

Lei - I saw on your chart that you got a BD in last night, but didn't want to come right out and give you a virtual high-five, but I will!! Nice job! ;) That's too funny you fell asleep right after. It's like your mind knew everything important was checked off :haha:

Hi Fluffy! How's the current cycle been aside from the lovely hot flashes and mood swings? ;)

Never2late - I'm sorry your IVF cycle got canceled. You have some beautiful looking follies, though! Maybe triplets?! :shock: lol FX'd that at least one of them takes!

Dr gave me the option to trigger tonight or tomorrow. At 1:30pm today the follie was 18.5mm, but lining is kinda thick at 10mm. Trying to figure out when I should take the shot... maybe I'll just take it at midnight :haha:.. but how will I record it in FertilityFriend?!? lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Haha!!! I guess those swimmers had a long night of extra help! I bet they're thanking you right now. Do you thing you're done oing or does it feel like you're still in that window?

I totally didn't see this!! :dohh: I am still having some pressure down there but not as much as yesterday.. Either way Im gonna seduce DH again tonight!! I know he enjoyed it last night heheheh :winkwink:


*biotechick*

It sure did lol!! I was so exhausted too haha!!! But well worth it!! DH passed out too lmao!

As for the injection pick 11:59 or 12:00 lol!!! I don't think it should make much of a difference since its both days :D


----------



## Jenna_KA

Biotechick829 said:


> Lei - I saw on your chart that you got a BD in last night, but didn't want to come right out and give you a virtual high-five, but I will!! Nice job! ;) That's too funny you fell asleep right after. It's like your mind knew everything important was checked off :haha:
> 
> Hi Fluffy! How's the current cycle been aside from the lovely hot flashes and mood swings? ;)
> 
> Never2late - I'm sorry your IVF cycle got canceled. You have some beautiful looking follies, though! Maybe triplets?! :shock: lol FX'd that at least one of them takes!
> 
> Dr gave me the option to trigger tonight or tomorrow. At 1:30pm today the follie was 18.5mm, but lining is kinda thick at 10mm. Trying to figure out when I should take the shot... maybe I'll just take it at midnight :haha:.. but how will I record it in FertilityFriend?!? lol

It should have it in your meds list, but if not you can click "Add/Remove Meds" and you can add whatever you want!


----------



## Biotechick829

Jenna_KA said:


> Biotechick829 said:
> 
> 
> Lei - I saw on your chart that you got a BD in last night, but didn't want to come right out and give you a virtual high-five, but I will!! Nice job! ;) That's too funny you fell asleep right after. It's like your mind knew everything important was checked off :haha:
> 
> Hi Fluffy! How's the current cycle been aside from the lovely hot flashes and mood swings? ;)
> 
> Never2late - I'm sorry your IVF cycle got canceled. You have some beautiful looking follies, though! Maybe triplets?! :shock: lol FX'd that at least one of them takes!
> 
> Dr gave me the option to trigger tonight or tomorrow. At 1:30pm today the follie was 18.5mm, but lining is kinda thick at 10mm. Trying to figure out when I should take the shot... maybe I'll just take it at midnight :haha:.. but how will I record it in FertilityFriend?!? lol
> 
> It should have it in your meds list, but if not you can click "Add/Remove Meds" and you can add whatever you want!Click to expand...

Thanks, Jenna! It's more of my type A personality wondering how to accurately account for the injection on my chart, like what day (like really, is it going to make a difference?!) We've been using preseed internally as you previously mentioned. Hoping it does the trick!


----------



## JustFluffy

Biotechick829 said:


> Lei - I saw on your chart that you got a BD in last night, but didn't want to come right out and give you a virtual high-five, but I will!! Nice job! ;) That's too funny you fell asleep right after. It's like your mind knew everything important was checked off :haha:
> 
> Hi Fluffy! How's the current cycle been aside from the lovely hot flashes and mood swings? ;)
> 
> Never2late - I'm sorry your IVF cycle got canceled. You have some beautiful looking follies, though! Maybe triplets?! :shock: lol FX'd that at least one of them takes!
> 
> Dr gave me the option to trigger tonight or tomorrow. At 1:30pm today the follie was 18.5mm, but lining is kinda thick at 10mm. Trying to figure out when I should take the shot... maybe I'll just take it at midnight :haha:.. but how will I record it in FertilityFriend?!? lol

Hey again! Glad to see you here too! This cycle is more mellow for me than last cycle. I think knowing that I can O now helps with that a LOT. After not ovulating for so long that alone made last cycle worth it just to ease some of the worry. Also, I know what to expect now with last cycles intense symptoms so that makes me feel more comfortable too. I started my OPKs this morning and will start daily BDing on Saturday... Should O Tuesday-ish. I am glad you have good follies this cycle! I wish my OB was monitoring me like that... FXd for you and everyone else! :dust:


----------



## Biotechick829

Ok so I have no idea what's going on. DH gave me the trigger last night at 9:30pm since I had an 18.5mm follie in the afternoon. I even took an OPK at 5pm and it was negative yet this mornings temp is sky high! WTH!?!

I'm scared as to why the egg releases so soon. I had a BD marathon planned too but it looks like that's out. Hoping and praying that eggy was mature enough :(


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biotechick829 said:


> Ok so I have no idea what's going on. DH gave me the trigger last night at 9:30pm since I had an 18.5mm follie in the afternoon. I even took an OPK at 5pm and it was negative yet this mornings temp is sky high! WTH!?!
> 
> I'm scared as to why the egg releases so soon. I had a BD marathon planned too but it looks like that's out. Hoping and praying that eggy was mature enough :(

Awww hun im sorry!!!! Have you been BDing before you gave yourself the trigger??


----------



## Beautifullei2

well ladies not sure if I have o'ed just yet or not. Last night I was getting some pretty serious cramps as if AF was just around the corner which is totally not normal for me. The aches & pains just seem to be getting worse. DH & I plan to BD again tonight & keep trying to do it every other day. Since he has a LSP I want to give the guys plenty of time to build up :D


----------



## Biotechick829

We BD'd using preseed CD10, 12 (a couple hours before trigger), and 13 (might get another BD in tonight). DH is confident we covered our bases but I'm more worried why I ovulated so early. I guess there's no sense in stressing - what's done is done.

The cramping might be ovulation! The cycle I got a BFP I got horrible horrible cramps and wasn't a happy person to be around. The went away after a day or so and FF showed the day I cramped as O day. Hoping you just did or will shortly O! Excellent plan BD'ing every other day - that's perfect for men that need time for extra build up ;)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biotechick829 said:


> We BD'd using preseed CD10, 12 (a couple hours before trigger), and 13 (might get another BD in tonight). DH is confident we covered our bases but I'm more worried why I ovulated so early. I guess there's no sense in stressing - what's done is done.
> 
> The cramping might be ovulation! The cycle I got a BFP I got horrible horrible cramps and wasn't a happy person to be around. The went away after a day or so and FF showed the day I cramped as O day. Hoping you just did or will shortly O! Excellent plan BD'ing every other day - that's perfect for men that need time for extra build up ;)

Don't stress!!! (easier said than done, I know lol) but it sounds like you did cover your bases well!! Just keep BD' & I think you will be fine!! :D 

That's what I figured since I have been cramping off & on through out the week but last night it hurt really bad & I just over all felt as if I was coming down with something. This morning I woke up feeling great :) :thumbup: I really hope we can get a bfp this cycle.. I would love to have a due date right before summer!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I wish you would have temped so we could know!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I know!!! Next month for sure I will! :D Along with preseed again hehehe


----------



## never2late70

Tempting is soooooo hard for me....I toss and turn too much..Bahahaha!

Beautiful what is your real name? :shrug: ps..love the picture :thumbup:


----------



## Beautifullei2

never2late70 said:


> Tempting is soooooo hard for me....I toss and turn too much..Bahahaha!
> 
> Beautiful what is your real name? :shrug: ps..love the picture :thumbup:

Me too!!! Plus I sleep with the a.c dropped to about 72 & a fan blowing on me lol!!! 

Thanks its my daughter & I when DH & I got married :) Shes been asking for a sister lately hahaha (even though she has dh daughter) 

Its LeiAndra but I got by Lei cause my name is tooooo long hahah


----------



## never2late70

Beautifullei2 said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> Tempting is soooooo hard for me....I toss and turn too much..Bahahaha!
> 
> Beautiful what is your real name? :shrug: ps..love the picture :thumbup:
> 
> Me too!!! Plus I sleep with the a.c dropped to about 72 & a fan blowing on me lol!!!
> 
> Thanks its my daughter & I when DH & I got married :) Shes been asking for a sister lately hahaha (even though she has dh daughter)
> 
> Its LeiAndra but I got by Lei cause my name is tooooo long hahahClick to expand...

What a beautiful name :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks hun :)



So I have been cramping so much all day. It hurts so bad & is making me nauseated =\ I keep thinking its ovulation but according to Ff I should have already o'ed


----------



## Jenna_KA

Implantation!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I think it still to early for that.. I'm barely 16dpo which is usually around the time I O.. maybe next week I will feel some implantation. I hope so ateast :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

I never felt any so don't get discouraged if you don't either!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks hun!! I look back on all the other months & realized we only BD maybe once or twice around ovulation.. this cycle its been tons around O time. I really hope we get our bfp :)


----------



## bettybee1

Last month I had really bad cramps at 8dpo/9dpo and got my BFP 2 days after but had chemical I also ov'd 6days earlier than normal so your cramps could well be implantation ekk are you temping this month x


----------



## Beautifullei2

I hadent been but I started this morning & I am gonna continue through out the month


----------



## Jenna_KA

Beautifullei: We started a new book in my book club that I think you might enjoy. I'm not sure how much of a reader you are but the book is called Then Came You by Jennifer Weiner (yes... Weiner). I've only just started it but so far its great. But its about surrogacy and I thought you might like it because that was something you wanted to do.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks jenna :) I love reading so i am def. Gonna look into it :D 


I need something to occupy my time for the next few weeks..I did pick up an extra job to keep me busy


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh nice congrats on that, doing what? You're an MA right?

I just enrolled in a Phlebotomy class that starts next month to occupy my time as well. Being on medical leave isn't as fun as I'd anticipated.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yes I work at the jail being an m.a but one of my guy best friend helps run a Halloween store so.I started helping them get the store ready & once they open I will help working as a cashier. I have plenty experience with customer service so I figured why not . It helps pass the time especially with ttc


----------



## Jenna_KA

Yeah totally, plus you can save money for IUI if needed or future baby! I love Halloween so much :) I don't know what I'm going to be this year because I know for a fact I won't fit in my pirate costume I never got to wear last year..


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yes I'm hoping to put this extra money for a rainy day. Im not sure what I will be either but I got some pretty good ideas going through the merchandise & all :) 

I really hope this TWW flies by.....still having mild aches but not sure if its a side affect from the femara.


----------



## Biotechick829

Hi ladies!

Since yesterday I've been having really bad body pain, like the flu but without nausea or fever. Not sure what's going on but hoping its a minor bug that won't affect anything.

Been having milky cm since supposed O day, counting it as watery (kind of watery creamy). This is not typical for me and of course it's making me nervous as to what's goin on. Usually by 3dpo I have lots of thick creamy cm (sorry, tmi).

Less than 9 days till testing. How is everyone else doing? Lei, when are you planning on testing?


----------



## Beautifullei2

hopefully its a good sign to your bfp :D I also have 9 days until I hit CD28 which is usually when AF shows.. I wanted to test on the 28th but lets face it... I know I will end up testing by the 23rd if AF doesn't show on the 22nd lol.

Im trying so hard not to symptom spot but its kind of hard. I didn't realize how far past O I was until just right now so managing to get this far is pretty good I suppose. I still feel like I am going to O because all of the aches & cramps I am getting.They are surely not as bad as they are with O but enough for me to notice. I know with clomid it made me think I was for sure pregnant but both times ended in bfn. Not sure if femara has the same affect.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ladies a friend of mine posted this on my FB wall & I cried lol(she knows DH & I are trying). I just wanted to share it with everyone :D I know we beat ourselves up wondering why it hasnt happend & stress about it but when the time is right it will. I have to constantly remind myself that but here you go :hugs:


Everyday we try something new we are putting ourself at risk for feeling like crap, horrible side effects & sometimes pain. Its something any of us would do to achieve our :bfp: 

Our unborn children aren't even with us yet & we already love them so much!!! 

Enjoy :D
 



Attached Files:







208231_454805451226589_1084733487_n.jpg
File size: 65.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jenna_KA

That's the cutest thing ever Lei :)


----------



## Biotechick829

Beautifullei2 said:


> Ladies a friend of mine posted this on my FB wall & I cried lol(she knows DH & I are trying). I just wanted to share it with everyone :D I know we beat ourselves up wondering why it hasnt happend & stress about it but when the time is right it will. I have to constantly remind myself that but here you go :hugs:
> 
> 
> Everyday we try something new we are putting ourself at risk for feeling like crap, horrible side effects & sometimes pain. Its something any of us would do to achieve our :bfp:
> 
> Our unborn children aren't even with us yet & we already love them so much!!!
> 
> Enjoy :D

Thank you for sharing this, lei :hugs:

It made me cry when I read it and again hours later after thinking about it.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I just got asked by a stranger in public for the first time about being pregnant lol. In the Walmart McDonald's of all places (I know, healthy eating. Ground me for it lol) by a girl who said she was apparently 6 months and proceeded to show me her bare tummy (that didn't look pregnant at all) along with her blue g string. She asked me "Is that a baby bump?" Just like she was asking me the time lol. I should have said no just to be evil haha. I'm still embarrassed.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna I would have said no & made her feel bad lol. I don't see how some people have no filter lol.. I'm always afraid to ask cause if they say no then its like I'm calling them fat!!! I can't believe she pulled up her shirt to show you her belly though lmao!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I know haha I didn't know what to say. Honestly she just looked really flabby and her g string was hanging half way up her back so I'm not sure why she did that lol. If you insist, stare all you want. But if I don't know you, don't talk lol.


Anywho!!! How are you feeling? Still cramping?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> I know haha I didn't know what to say. Honestly she just looked really flabby and her g string was hanging half way up her back so I'm not sure why she did that lol. If you insist, stare all you want. But if I don't know you, don't talk lol.
> 
> 
> Anywho!!! How are you feeling? Still cramping?


Lol so true!!! Wait until you get bigger & grown men ask if they can touch your belly haha.. I had more grown men ask than women.... it was weird cause they were strangers lmao!!! 


Not so much cramping but I will get a pulling type sensatin every now & then.. When I got to work this morning I had one that stopped me dead in my tracks. Just trying not to get my hopes up. Im still having dreams that I have a baby but now its ranging from newborn to a toddler. Oh & Its a girl!!! =/ I already have 2 girls & they are expensive but I would be happy either way :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

I'll let you know in 3 days if the dreams are accurate lol. Maybe you're just dreaming girl because that's what you're used to.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> I'll let you know in 3 days if the dreams are accurate lol. Maybe you're just dreaming girl because that's what you're used to.

Lol :D Your probably right.. I tell you, my daughter keeps asking for a sister & anytime she refers to me & DH having a baby she always says girl haha. I pray AF stays away!


----------



## Beautifullei2

How is everyone feeling??? everyone seems to be m.i.a lately!!


----------



## Biotechick829

I'm here! Been trying to stay off B&B but it hasn't worked lol.

Pretty sure I had the flu this weekend and I'm still recovering - home from work. I'm about 5dpo now and feeling pretty pessimistic, down, and emotional.

Just counting down the days till testing...


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biotechick829 said:


> I'm here! Been trying to stay off B&B but it hasn't worked lol.
> 
> Pretty sure I had the flu this weekend and I'm still recovering - home from work. I'm about 5dpo now and feeling pretty pessimistic, down, and emotional.
> 
> Just counting down the days till testing...

Sorry you haven't been feeling well hun! Especially with the flu (makes it worse) :hugs:

Next week should be here in no time though se testing is just around the corner!! Hope you get to feeling better :)

I myself have been feeling warm I guess you could say. It could also be from me working non stop & running around with the kids all the time. Past few days I have been feeling like I have a fever but I never do =/ 

Get well hun! 

( I take it you were running fever since your temps are higher than normal =/ )


----------



## goldiehaun

Hello ladies.....is it ok to join? I am on my second day of clomid for the very first time so I'm totally new but year excited. Haven't experienced any s/e except hot. Hoping that my first round be my lucky round. 50mg days 5-9


----------



## Beautifullei2

goldiehaun said:


> Hello ladies.....is it ok to join? I am on my second day of clomid for the very first time so I'm totally new but year excited. Haven't experienced any s/e except hot. Hoping that my first round be my lucky round. 50mg days 5-9

Welcome Goldiehaun :D 

That's great that you are not having many side affects with it other than the infamous Hot flashes :)


----------



## Biotechick829

Beautifullei2 said:


> Biotechick829 said:
> 
> 
> I'm here! Been trying to stay off B&B but it hasn't worked lol.
> 
> Pretty sure I had the flu this weekend and I'm still recovering - home from work. I'm about 5dpo now and feeling pretty pessimistic, down, and emotional.
> 
> Just counting down the days till testing...
> 
> Sorry you haven't been feeling well hun! Especially with the flu (makes it worse) :hugs:
> 
> Next week should be here in no time though se testing is just around the corner!! Hope you get to feeling better :)
> 
> I myself have been feeling warm I guess you could say. It could also be from me working non stop & running around with the kids all the time. Past few days I have been feeling like I have a fever but I never do =/
> 
> Get well hun!
> 
> ( I take it you were running fever since your temps are higher than normal =/ )Click to expand...

That's what's hard - figuring out if you have a fever when you know you've already O'd! My post-O day temps are 98.7-99 degrees and yesterday it was 99.33, soooo does that mean a fever? Lol

Feeling warm is a great sign! Means progesterone is circulating. I love it when I'm post-O because my toes and feet are always so warm.

Yes, my temp yesterday was kind of insane. I was going to drop it but decide to leave it to see what the trend looks like and how much it comes back down to normal.


----------



## goldiehaun

Thank you and that's so far. Only day 2 and hoping that it stays that way!!!! When you took the clomid....did you ovulate at [email protected] lei


----------



## Jenna_KA

You ladies could use a pick-me-up :)

https://lh6.ggpht.com/_cMyf9lWKslA/R73-yNUU5XI/AAAAAAAAAEE/AXfkxSMG15c/fertilized+eggs.jpg

Always rooting for you! <3 :yipee:
Think "positive" :dust:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biotechick829 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biotechick829 said:
> 
> 
> I'm here! Been trying to stay off B&B but it hasn't worked lol.
> 
> Pretty sure I had the flu this weekend and I'm still recovering - home from work. I'm about 5dpo now and feeling pretty pessimistic, down, and emotional.
> 
> Just counting down the days till testing...
> 
> Sorry you haven't been feeling well hun! Especially with the flu (makes it worse) :hugs:
> 
> Next week should be here in no time though se testing is just around the corner!! Hope you get to feeling better :)
> 
> I myself have been feeling warm I guess you could say. It could also be from me working non stop & running around with the kids all the time. Past few days I have been feeling like I have a fever but I never do =/
> 
> Get well hun!
> 
> ( I take it you were running fever since your temps are higher than normal =/ )Click to expand...
> 
> That's what's hard - figuring out if you have a fever when you know you've already O'd! My post-O day temps are 98.7-99 degrees and yesterday it was 99.33, soooo does that mean a fever? Lol
> 
> Feeling warm is a great sign! Means progesterone is circulating. I love it when I'm post-O because my toes and feet are always so warm.
> 
> Yes, my temp yesterday was kind of insane. I was going to drop it but decide to leave it to see what the trend looks like and how much it comes back down to normal.Click to expand...

I wish I would have gotten my labs done this cycle.. For sure next cycle though :D 

I would leave it as well, just make not in FF & once you enter more data im sure it will all come together.. FXED it stays up though :happydance:








goldiehaun said:


> Thank you and that's so far. Only day 2 and hoping that it stays that way!!!! When you took the clomid....did you ovulate at [email protected] lei

I ovulate on my own already but FS put me on it so that my eggies would mature faster. I took it CD 5-9. I hated the hot flashed with it & constant mood swings. I started Femara this cycle & LOVE IT!! only S/E is minor headaches but nothing I can't handle :) 





Jenna_KA said:


> You ladies could use a pick-me-up :)
> 
> https://lh6.ggpht.com/_cMyf9lWKslA/R73-yNUU5XI/AAAAAAAAAEE/AXfkxSMG15c/fertilized+eggs.jpg
> 
> Always rooting for you! <3 :yipee:
> Think "positive" :dust:

Jenna this literally made me LOL!!! Love it :D


----------



## Biotechick829

Jenna_KA said:


> You ladies could use a pick-me-up :)
> 
> https://lh6.ggpht.com/_cMyf9lWKslA/R73-yNUU5XI/AAAAAAAAAEE/AXfkxSMG15c/fertilized+eggs.jpg
> 
> Always rooting for you! <3 :yipee:
> Think "positive" :dust:

Thanks, Jenna! ;) that did put a smile on my face


----------



## JustFluffy

Hey Ladies! I have been watching this thread since I joined but haven;t had anything to report until today! I GOT MY SMILEY FACE on the OPK this morning! One CD earlier than last cycle. w00t! Me and the DH have DTD for the past three days in a row and will tonight, tomorrow and Thursday too. I am excited cause we have our bases covered! Oh geez, FX that we catch that eggie! Now I am just bracing myself for the terrible O cramps I got last cycle. I am so glad to have gotten the LH surge again and hope to see my temp spike tomorrow or Thursday.

*Beautifullei*, I hope you get your BFP this time! :dust:


----------



## goldiehaun

@just fluffy.....good luck. Hope you get your BFP. Were you on any meds?!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Haha! I'm glad you ladies liked it, I thought you would :) 

Congratulations Fluffy!!! Looks like the odds are greatly in your favor, that's perfect BD timing! Gold star :D


----------



## JustFluffy

goldiehaun said:


> @just fluffy.....good luck. Hope you get your BFP. Were you on any meds?!

Yes, I am on Clomid 150mg CD 3-7 this cycle. :) I couldn't O on my own after getting off BC so the Clomid is my miracle drug HAHA.


----------



## JustFluffy

Jenna_KA said:


> Haha! I'm glad you ladies liked it, I thought you would :)
> 
> Congratulations Fluffy!!! Looks like the odds are greatly in your favor, that's perfect BD timing! Gold star :D

Thanks Jenna! Last cycle we followed SMEP but because of the timing, didn't BD the day before my LH surge. I wasn't going to take any chances this time!


----------



## Beautifullei2

JustFluffy said:


> Hey Ladies! I have been watching this thread since I joined but haven;t had anything to report until today! I GOT MY SMILEY FACE on the OPK this morning! One CD earlier than last cycle. w00t! Me and the DH have DTD for the past three days in a row and will tonight, tomorrow and Thursday too. I am excited cause we have our bases covered! Oh geez, FX that we catch that eggie! Now I am just bracing myself for the terrible O cramps I got last cycle. I am so glad to have gotten the LH surge again and hope to see my temp spike tomorrow or Thursday.
> 
> *Beautifullei*, I hope you get your BFP this time! :dust:

Thank you hun!! :hugs:

It sure does sound like you have all your days covered .... Fxed for you!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

cramps feel a bit stronger right now.. lets hope its implantation =)


----------



## WISHING41

Hi Girlies, Does anyone want to symptom spot with me for this brutal 2ww???
My dr. increased my clomid to 100mg this month because I have been using it the past 3 months at 50mg with no luck. I'm hoping and praying this month is it! Ovulated yesterday and Bd'd for the past 5 days straight. I'm probably going to test on Aug 24th two days before AF is due.

08/13 O day 
- felt lots of cramping / bloating and took a nap when I got home b/c I was so tired. BD'd! fingers crossed

08/14 1DPO
- headache today and tired not so much cramping


----------



## never2late70

WISHING41 said:


> Hi Girlies, Does anyone want to symptom spot with me for this brutal 2ww???
> My dr. increased my clomid to 100mg this month because I have been using it the past 3 months at 50mg with no luck. I'm hoping and praying this month is it! Ovulated yesterday and Bd'd for the past 5 days straight. I'm probably going to test on Aug 24th two days before AF is due.
> 
> 08/13 O day
> - felt lots of cramping / bloating and took a nap when I got home b/c I was so tired. BD'd! fingers crossed
> 
> 08/14 1DPO
> - headache today and tired not so much cramping

Good luck! :flower:
No symptom spotting for me though, because I feel like it just sets me up for heartache when AF shows :nope:

ps..I am 4 days post IUI

~Angie


----------



## Beautifullei2

Wishing41- ill be sure to stalk your symptoms ;) 

I myself am trying not to S.S because clomid made me sure I would get my bfp & nada.. not sure if femara is the same!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Wishing41- ill be sure to stalk your symptoms ;) 

I myself am trying not to S.S because clomid made me sure I would get my bfp & nada.. not sure if femara is the same!


----------



## JustFluffy

ARGH! I temped this morning and expected to see a spike after my positive OPK yesterday and all the bad cramping I had. The variance was only .1 degree higher, definitely NOT a spike! My ovaries and uterus are not complaining today... I wonder what happened? I HOPE HOPE HOPE to see my spike tomorrow morning, we have BD'd for the past four days in a row, so our bases are covered. Will BD tonight too and tomorrow night... oh PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let me see that spike in temps!!!

I too hate symptom spotting and try to avoid it as much as possible. It is HARD sometimes though LOL... How is everyone else doing this morning?


----------



## Biotechick829

Hi Fluffy - I responded on another thread :)

6DPO for me and I think I'm over the flu but feel like crap today, differently than the past few days. Today consists of a migraine and dull overall cramping/back pain, but nothing that sharp or really noticeable. Just kind of in a sour mood and it definitely feels like it's from hormones and not from any bugs/viruses. I shake my fist at progesterone!!! :haha:


----------



## JustFluffy

Thanks Biotechick, I responded on the other thread as well. :) Sometimes it is easier to just copy paste between the threads to give the update rather than typing it all out again... I hope you get feeling better!


----------



## Jenna_KA

JustFluffy said:


> ARGH! I temped this morning and expected to see a spike after my positive OPK yesterday and all the bad cramping I had. The variance was only .1 degree higher, definitely NOT a spike! My ovaries and uterus are not complaining today... I wonder what happened? I HOPE HOPE HOPE to see my spike tomorrow morning, we have BD'd for the past four days in a row, so our bases are covered. Will BD tonight too and tomorrow night... oh PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let me see that spike in temps!!!
> 
> I too hate symptom spotting and try to avoid it as much as possible. It is HARD sometimes though LOL... How is everyone else doing this morning?

OPKs will often give a positive the day BEFORE ovulation and the spike in temp occurs the day AFTER ovulation so I'll bet today is the day OF :) Hope that helps.
I had 5 days of positive OPKs both rounds of clomid so I never relied on them much, just used them kind of as a guide. I wasn't using digis though so that could have been why.
Either way, get your BD on! Looks like you're all covered so far so I wouldn't worry too much :)


----------



## JustFluffy

Thanks Jenna, that actually makes me feel a bit better :happydance: I am hoping to see a spike in the morning and not trying to focus on it so much all day today LOL, maybe I should get off BnB HAHA...


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hey ladies today hasn't been such a great day... I woke up this morning super exhausted & dizzy. So bad I couldn't get out of bed. I finally called in to work & it took me about 3 hours to finally get up (to where the room stopped spinning) lol. Other than that ive had a minor head ache & cramping/pains in my lower region :(


----------



## Jenna_KA

That's really strange what do you think it is? :( Flu? Dehydration?


----------



## never2late70

The night before last I barfed my brains out for almost 2 hours. I started to feel dizzy, sat up and it was all over..weird..I hope you just got the "babybug" and will be fine soon :hugs:


----------



## Biotechick829

never2late70 said:


> The night before last I barfed my brains out for almost 2 hours. I started to feel dizzy, sat up and it was all over..weird..I hope you just got the "babybug" and will be fine soon :hugs:

"babybug"... I like that! And a lot more than the "flu"!

Let's hope all of us just came down with the babybug! ;). Seriously though, I hope everyone feels better soon!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Angie- Sorry you weren't feeling so well either!! Hopefully we both got the baby bug :D

Temp dropped this morning which is a little early for AF as im not due to start for another week.


----------



## Biotechick829

Fluffy - I see a temp spike!!!! WOOHOO!!!! You had such perfect BD timing this cycle.

Lei - It could just be your secondary estrogen surge, totally normally. It could be an implantation dip, but I've read that this dip was seen equally in BFP and BFN charts. Either way, looks like the corpus luteum is doing just what it is supposed to! Yay! ;)


----------



## JustFluffy

Thanks Biotechick! I was so excited to see that spike this morning! BDing tonight too just to make sure. We have BD'd out little hearts out this cycle! 5 days in a row so far. Super excited to have covered all our bases, just hoping that it leads to that BFP now! 

I am sorry to hear everyone is not feeling well, I too am hoping it is the baby bug for all of you!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biotechich- thanks hun :D Ya I myself don't read to much into the dips unless they are about 11/12dpo ..then I know AF will be on her way. i have had a few cycles when I had the dip about a week after O & it ended in BFN =( Its been so hard not to symtom spot though.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I had a dip like yours at 7dpo 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c0574
Looks like yours!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> I had a dip like yours at 7dpo
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c0574
> Looks like yours!

Your going to get me excited lol :D 


when you tested was it a strong positive or faint??


----------



## Jenna_KA

It was pretty descent. Not faint, not super strong.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/bfp-announcements/1006211-after-13-months-ttc.html
I was....14dpo I think??? So glad you talked me in to waiting for mothers day thank you lei :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> It was pretty descent. Not faint, not super strong.
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/bfp-announcements/1006211-after-13-months-ttc.html
> I was....14dpo I think??? So glad you talked me in to waiting for mothers day thank you lei :)

:D It was the best mothers day gift any mom could have :thumbup: & the + was pretty decent! :happydance:

This month is our 14 month mark & I didn't even realize it. Af is due next thursday but depending on how I am feeling next week will determine when I test.


----------



## Jenna_KA

It made it so much better and more memorable, you're awesome.
How many DPO are you now? I keep losing track.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> It made it so much better and more memorable, you're awesome.
> How many DPO are you now? I keep losing track.

I bet :D 

If I o'ed around the 14th then about 7DPO :happydance: half way there :happydance:


----------



## never2late70

Hey Jenna tomorrow is the big day right? I know I said boy, but for some reason I'm thinking girl now..lol Probably because I secretly wish for another girl, even though I already have 3 and no boys..lmao!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ohhhhhh thatS RIGHT!!!! Jenna Im so excited!!! I sayyyyyyyyyy..hmmm let me see!! Boy :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Yes!!! Tomorrows the day :D I'm trying so hard to stay busy because I'm so anxious lol. I'm also secretly rooting for girl but everyone's telling me boy so I've come to be excited for either. 
I'm actually really nervous lol. It's weird.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I say boy but that's just cause I have 2 girls & want a boy hahaha!!! Either way the baby will be a wonferful blessing! 

Do you still talk to the lady from your job so once you know she can put together a baby shower theme :D heheh


----------



## Jenna_KA

Yeah we still talk... but the last few times I've tested her she hasn't texted me back so now I'm getting paranoid that she wont want to do it :(


----------



## Beautifullei2

I'm sure once you find out the sex & tell her she will!!! Tomorrow cant come any sooner!! I'm so excited for you :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg I know I'm so nervous its stupid lol. I don't even know why I'm so nervous!! It makes my heart go fast thinking about it :) I had such a great day at the lake today and it was an awesome distraction. But now that I'm home I'm too excited to be tired. Gonna try putting in a movie but I doubt it'll help  it's going to be a rough night!

I'm happy you put a ticker up! Now I don't have to keep forgetting when you're testing


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Omg I know I'm so nervous its stupid lol. I don't even know why I'm so nervous!! It makes my heart go fast thinking about it :) I had such a great day at the lake today and it was an awesome distraction. But now that I'm home I'm too excited to be tired. Gonna try putting in a movie but I doubt it'll help  it's going to be a rough night!
> 
> I'm happy you put a ticker up! Now I don't have to keep forgetting when you're testing

Lol your so silly :D The lake sounds fun, wo rking these two jobs is kicking my butt. I need a day to relax :drunk: hahah but its kind of hard to let lose :beer: since Ill be testing next week :happydance:

:yipee: :loopy: :wohoo: :happydance::happydance::thumbup:TODAY IS THE DAY!!! WAHOOO IM SO EXCITED!! :happydance::thumbup: :wohoo: :loopy: :yipee:


----------



## snowflakes120

Jenna - Good luck today! Can't wait to hear what your having!

9dpo for me today. Don't have a single symptom. So I guess we'll see what happens. But not all that hopeful. :(


----------



## Beautifullei2

snowflakes120 said:


> Jenna - Good luck today! Can't wait to hear what your having!
> 
> 9dpo for me today. Don't have a single symptom. So I guess we'll see what happens. But not all that hopeful. :(

I have my FXED for you hun :) 

Glad to see you still around ;-)


----------



## Biotechick829

Hi ladies!

Jenna - Let us know as soon as you find out! Have fun ;)

Snowflake - I've read plenty of women who didn't have any symptoms during the 2ww and ended up with their BFP. Don't lose hope! :hugs: When are you planning on testing?

Lei - How are you doing today? Glad to see you've kept up with temping! Gives me something to stalk :haha:

I'm with snowflake - feeling normal today at 8DPO. No cramps, backache or ickyness feeling. Woke up with a really bad headache and dry mouth, which has happened on BFN as well as our BFP cycle, so no help there.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## snowflakes120

Lei - Thanks! FX for you too! I am still stalking y'all on the thread. Just don't have to much to say these days given I'm not charting or taking any meds so just been hanging back.

Bioteck - Thanks girl! Trying not to lose hope. I am thinking of testing Thursday when I would be 14dpo. I would be considered "late" by my standards without Progesterone supplements. Really hope it's your BFP cycle too!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biotechick - Im okay.. I still feel under the weather but not sure if its just cause Im tired or my allergies. I still feel like Im running a fever but Im not. Also been extremely light headed & just out of it. Again I really think its my allergies messing with me =/ 

Im trying SOOOO hard to keep up with the temping lol but sometimes Im about to get up & remember haha. Whoops!! hehheheehe. The aches I was having the past few days finally let up (thank goodness) but every now & then I feel a little twinge of some sort. Im trying not to get my hopes up & keep telling myself that the femara is tricking me like the clomid did lol. 


Snowflakes- I hope this all natural cycle lead you to a bfp.. Its so much less stressfull not charting & counting days :) 


Oh ya & I have to admit I had the urge to POAS yesterday lol.. So of course I used a cheapie & surprise surprise... BFN hahhaha


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh myyyyy!!! 3 and a half hours until my ultrasound lol I'm losing my mind waiting! Can't wait to come back and tell you ladies :) I've tried to make friends in the pregnancy sections but nobody seems to like me haha. I've even had a lot of rude comments from questions I've asked (oh god its like high school) so you ladies are the only thread I really care much to share with because nobody else cares in the other ones haha! I <3 all of you :) 

Snowflake: I had absolutely no symptoms and I was SO convinced it was an AF month that I even considered not testing at all. The only thing I felt was AF cramps so I was sure she was just around the corner. You're still very much in my dear!

Bio: your chart is looking great BTW!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yay Im so excited!!!! That's odd that they are acting like that towards you. =/ no good!! Especially since the site is for support :) We all love you & very interested in what's going on :hugs:


So I finally called into my FS about me not feeling so well. I am waiting for his nurse to call me back. Clomid made me cramp all the way up until AF but they said they have never heard of Femara doing that. I tried to ask others who took femara but got ignored ...boooo!!! Or was told that I didn't ovulate which I know I did cause my body is like clockwork! hehehe


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol I don't understand how that would mean you didn't ovulate. Maybe it was just a big ripe follie that had to squeeze its way through!


----------



## Beautifullei2

exactly!!! I don't either.. I even explained to the girls that I usually O between CD13-16 but they were positive I didn't O. lol. Either way I know my body better than anyone :) hehehe. 

When I took clomid the first time I was sure I was pregnant because after I o'ed I started getting pains up until AF so it made me think it was implantation. 

Now with Femara I had the O pains up until Ovulation.. then they stopped but this past week started back up.. just not as bad. I think I confused the nurse when I called to ask but I look forward to what the doc says :D


----------



## Jenna_KA

Me too do you think they'll have you come in?


----------



## Beautifullei2

I kind of hope they do just to make sure everything is okay but then again I would hate to go in & pay all this money for them to tell me I am okay =/ & that its normal!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Well if you do go in maybe they'll take some blood and look for hcg :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

now that would be great :D especially if I actually had some!!! I wonder if its still to early to show up though. My temp dropped yesterday but wen't up a whole degree today


----------



## Jenna_KA

I think it all depends on when you implant. Some implant just a couple days after fertilization and some it takes like a week. I'm no scientist though


----------



## Beautifullei2

Its so hard not to read into stuff but compared to other cycles that I took meds with, Im not holding my breath to anything.. I even went & bought my supplies for AF... Im ready :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hope for the best, prepare for the worst! I've got my FX for you as always :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

is it almost time for your appt Jenna!!! I am anxiously awaiting :D


----------



## Beautifullei2

What are you having JENNAAAAAAAA :)



Sorry hehehe I'm just so anxious to know :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hahaha you're like my sister, she was calling me while I was still in the US! Then she cried like a baby when I told her 


IT'S A BOY!!! He had a very obvious big willie poking out! We are absolutely over the moon on cloud 9 right now :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
I drank a small iced coffee before the scan to get him moving a little bit, but WHOOPS he was a little too active! Lol! The US tech got a little frustrated trying to get some of the measurements but I was happy to get to see him longer :] He likes to look straight up or straight down so she had a hard time measuring parts of his brain that she needed him sideways for lol. He was going crazy the whole time and I was so excited to see how big he's gotten. Everything looked great though nothing to worry about! And we got a great picture of him trying to eat his little hand :]
We can't wait to meet our little king :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0502.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 8









IMAG0503.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 8









IMAG0504.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 7









IMAG0505.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 8









IMAG0506.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Beautifullei2

Awww yay Im so excited for you :)!! Baby Draven Markus


----------



## Beautifullei2

Btw DH said congrats to the both of you :) I can't get over how big & baby like he looks now if that makes sense :happydance:


----------



## Jenna_KA

I totally know what you mean! OH and I teared up right away because he's like a real baby now! It feels like just yesterday I was announcing my BFP. We love him so much already :)
Tell DH thank you very much and that I'm rooting for you two!


----------



## never2late70

So my first guess what right! :happydance::happydance:

So happy for you! Thanks for sharingthe pictures :hugs:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thanks for looking! Lol! We're proud of him for growing so big lol.
I'm so excited for everyone to test next week :) Who's gonna be the lucky threeeeee!


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats on the BOY Jenna!! Great news!! So happy you and your OH!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Beautifullei: 3 days to testing, woohoo!!! I dare you to not test early ;)

Angie: You should be testing soon too, yeah?? Have you decided on a day?


----------



## Beautifullei2

I know I was tempted to this morning but didn't. I'm almost sure AF will show her face though, just have that feeling. On a bright note im feeling a little better, well actually way better other than still feeling like I'm running a fever even though Im not. DD starts school next week so I'm trying to keep busy with that :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Good!! I'm glad you're feeling better! Youre not out until AF officially shows her face. What's up with your temp today? Lol if you weren't already at the end of your cycle I'd think you just O'd. 
Did you get to take DD school shopping? I start my phlebotomy class on the 10th and I'm so excited. I wish I could still go school shopping  I put a rush order on my book though just so I can look through it and pretend I'm already in school :)


----------



## LoveSeel

Here's a photo of the second test I took today. The line is light, but it's there. Hope you all can see it!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1872.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Biotechick829

LoveSeel said:


> Here's a photo of the second test I took today. The line is light, but it's there. Hope you all can see it!

I can definitely see it!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!
:wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Its definitely there!!!! Congratulationssss!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yay loveseel :) H&H 9 months!!! I was wondering when we get our first bfp on here :) 

Jenna I have NO idea lol.I wondered the same cause my temp is NEVER that high lol. The past two days I have taken them at different times but who knows haha. 

I did take her school shopping & she is so excited to start. she always tells me I'm her best friend so I am fearing her coming home one day telling me about a new best friend =\


----------



## goldiehaun

Congrats on the baby boy Jenna....that's awesome. Hope I get my BFP along with a baby boy. Took my last pill Friday. Just waiting for ovulation.

@loveseel.....congrats on the BFP. Was this your first round?


----------



## LoveSeel

goldiehaun said:


> Congrats on the baby boy Jenna....that's awesome. Hope I get my BFP along with a baby boy. Took my last pill Friday. Just waiting for ovulation.
> 
> @loveseel.....congrats on the BFP. Was this your first round?

Thanks! This was my second round of Clomid. The first round was 50mg and I didn't ovulate, this round was 100mg and I ovulated around CD 15.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Beautifullei2 said:


> Yay loveseel :) H&H 9 months!!! I was wondering when we get our first bfp on here :)
> 
> Jenna I have NO idea lol.I wondered the same cause my temp is NEVER that high lol. The past two days I have taken them at different times but who knows haha.
> 
> I did take her school shopping & she is so excited to start. she always tells me I'm her best friend so I am fearing her coming home one day telling me about a new best friend =\

What was the time difference the last 3 days? I don't think it should make that much of a difference lol. Did you wake up and go back to sleep??? And you don't have a fever?? Hmmmm... could be a good sign ;)

Awhhh haha that's SO sweet. You'll always be the real BFF. Even as her best friends come and go you'll always be the first and #1


----------



## Beautifullei2

One morning it was about 9 & same today.. both nights I did go out with friends & drank a little but ive done that before & its never been that high lol. I expect it to start dropping tomorrow since that's when it usually starts to. I checked to see if I was running fever & I'm not but my body gels warm if that makes any sense lol. 



Thanks that put a smile on my face!!! :) the past few days she has been telling how beautiful I am & that I'm the greatest. It's sweet but makes me wonder if she has a motive lmao.


----------



## goldiehaun

@loveseel..ok awesome. This is my first round of 50 mg days 5-9. So I apologize if I'm asking so many questions. Did u use OPKs


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats LoveSeel! Hooray great news!

Lei - Your chart is looking might awesome! When do you plan to test??!! I have feeling this might be it for you!!

AF potentially due tomorrow. Guess we'll wait and see.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Snowflakes- I'm going to try & hold off until wednesday since that's when AF is due. I have 2 cheapies at home :) so ill use those before I go buy a frer. 

How are you feeling?? Notice anything different since you aren't on any meds this cycle?? When are you testing hun?


----------



## snowflakes120

Lei - No, nothing different without the meds. I never got physical side effects from Clomid to begin with - I was one of the lucky ones. I just got the cyst, lack of CM and a thin lining. Doh!! I think I am going to hold out til Wed as well at the earliest as before the MC I had a 13 LP so you just never know. But I just have a feeling she will be here soon. I had a bit of cramping this afternoon.

I will be keeping my FX for you huns!


----------



## LoveSeel

goldiehaun said:


> @loveseel..ok awesome. This is my first round of 50 mg days 5-9. So I apologize if I'm asking so many questions. Did u use OPKs

I wasn't going to use OPK this month, because it really stresses me out when they are negative, but I found one OPK left over from last month and used it on CD 15. It was positive.


----------



## Beautifullei2

snowflakes120 said:


> Lei - No, nothing different without the meds. I never got physical side effects from Clomid to begin with - I was one of the lucky ones. I just got the cyst, lack of CM and a thin lining. Doh!! I think I am going to hold out til Wed as well at the earliest as before the MC I had a 13 LP so you just never know. But I just have a feeling she will be here soon. I had a bit of cramping this afternoon.
> 
> I will be keeping my FX for you huns!

You are so lucky you didn't have any of those awful side effects. I didn't miss them this cycle but femara made me have headaches. 


Thanks hun & ill have my FXED for you as well. It isn't over till she shows her face!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Beautifullei: She sounds like such a sweetheart you're so blessed :) I hope Draven grows up to be that nice to me lol. If he's anything like his dad I'm sure he will be. I don't think drinking would affect BBT. Of anything I think it'd make it more accurate because you tend to sleep harder . Must be a good sign then! Woohoooooo! 

Snowflakes: You only have a 12 day LP??? Your chart is looking great too can't wait to see everyones test results. Testing season is here, goodbye TWW! :D


----------



## Beautifullei2

Stupid BBT did a huge nose dive this morning.. I guess I can patiently await AF =/ On to next month.


----------



## Biotechick829

Beautifullei2 said:


> Stupid BBT did a huge nose dive this morning.. I guess I can patiently await AF =/ On to next month.

Oh no, Lei. It's still as high as other post-O temps. Especially since you're 12DPO and last cycle you only had an 11 day luteal phase. Are you feeling like AF is coming at all? FX'd it goes back up tomorrow!

I'm feeling out, ladies. Only 11DPO but BFN's and my temps aren't showing me anything encouraging. Last miscarriage I got a BFP the night of 9DPO, so it's kind of hard to think that it's just too early to show a BFP. I've been having mild dull constant cramps/backache so if it's not a BFP then this AF is going to be horrible, especially since my lining at CD12 was already 10mm.

If this cycle is a bust, I'll have one more round of Clomid with my OB and then be referred to a specialist. This sucks :cry:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biotechick829 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Stupid BBT did a huge nose dive this morning.. I guess I can patiently await AF =/ On to next month.
> 
> Oh no, Lei. It's still as high as other post-O temps. Especially since you're 12DPO and last cycle you only had an 11 day luteal phase. Are you feeling like AF is coming at all? FX'd it goes back up tomorrow!
> 
> I'm feeling out, ladies. Only 11DPO but BFN's and my temps aren't showing me anything encouraging. Last miscarriage I got a BFP the night of 9DPO, so it's kind of hard to think that it's just too early to show a BFP. I've been having mild dull constant cramps/backache so if it's not a BFP then this AF is going to be horrible, especially since my lining at CD12 was already 10mm.
> 
> If this cycle is a bust, I'll have one more round of Clomid with my OB and then be referred to a specialist. This sucks :cry:Click to expand...



Im not feeling really much of anything. No sore boobs, back ache, cramps or bloating... just gassy the past few days lol & DH has definately noticed that hahaha.. Not sure if I will test in the morning or wait until AF is suppose to arrive. Im even hesitant to keep temping since it dropped so much. Im wondering if maybe I was running fever over the weekend since my temps are so high. 
I suppose only time will tell :shrug:


Your still not out yet hun & your chart still looks good to me. FXed for you!!!!


----------



## kiki04

Sorry I am not a part of this group but just wanted to mention that alcohol does in fact affect bbt. It makes it jump really high as alcohol raises your bbt alot. If I have a couple glasses of wine before bed... my temp is always way high the next day and is best to discard... 

But good luck ladies! I too am on my first round of clomid right now on cd17. No clue if I have ov'd or if ov is approaching as my temps never went down after stopping the clomid and I am starting to get really annoyed by it! We are bd'ing every second day til god knows when lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

KIKI thanks that makes sense :) both mornings when I temped I had drank the night before.. Thank you hun :)

GL on your first round of clomid. Hopefully you dont get crazy side affects


----------



## kiki04

Well I took it 6-10 and have had nothing but bloating while I was on it so off to a good start :D


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome Kiki. Sorry about your loss. 

Lei - Bummer about the temp drop huns. But remember your not out til AF's here! I agree with Kiki that it was prolly the alcohol. I know it does it to my temp too.

Bioteck - FX that your just testing too early. 

Jenna - Before my MC my LP was always 13. After the MC, my LP fell to only 11 days. Ekkkk!! So my OBGYN diagnosed me with a Luteal Phase Defect and I have been on Progesterone for several months. I am not using any meds this cycle bc I had a cyst from the Clomid. So I have no clue what my LP could possibly be. 

Anyways, AF was a no show for today. Which I am completely surprised seeing as I was cramping pretty bad last night (I never cramp) so I just figured she'd be here 1st thing this AM. So I guess we'll wait and see for the day. I am thinking of getting one of those 88 cent PG tests from Walmart so I don't waste money. I'm not too confident at all though.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Kiki that is great!!! :) clomid was horrible for me so it was nice when my FS switched me to Femara :D 

Snowflakes go get a Test :D Im gonna anxiously await the results from it hehehe!!


----------



## kiki04

What is the difference from clomid to femara?


----------



## Beautifullei2

from what my FS told me is that Femara doesn't thin your lineing like clomid nor dry up your cm & the chances of multiples are lower. It also has a higher success rate & causes less side affects.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Beautifullei: See, I was wrong! So the temp drop DOESNT mean you're out yet, yayyy :) As much as I really want you to test tomorrow morning, I think you should wait one more day to let your HCG build. :) Do what I always did and run to the bathroom and pee as soon as you wake up so you've wasted your fmu and cant test anymore :D

Snowflakes: Cramping can be good! I cramped like AF was here from 7dpo until WEEKS after my BFP. Cant wait to see your test results!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Beautifullei: See, I was wrong! So the temp drop DOESNT mean you're out yet, yayyy :) As much as I really want you to test tomorrow morning, I think you should wait one more day to let your HCG build. :) Do what I always did and run to the bathroom and pee as soon as you wake up so you've wasted your fmu and cant test anymore :D
> 
> Snowflakes: Cramping can be good! I cramped like AF was here from 7dpo until WEEKS after my BFP. Cant wait to see your test results!!!

Suprisingly as much as I have always POAS the second I could .. this cycle doesn't feel that way. I have 2 sitting at home & so far I haven't been tempted too.. Maybe its cause I did one at 7dpo lmao just for the fun of it. 

If I compare today's temp to the others before I drank it is normal.. Those days it was high I guess was from me drinking & probably cause I wasn't feeling to well. I had the weirdest feeling in my lower pelvin region earlier that felt almost like I pulled a muscle but then it went away . Other than that I feel great!!! ;D

Oh ya yesterday DH & I were at the hospital visiting my uncle & I found a shiny lucky penny in the elevator.. So I picked it up & made a wish..(im sure yall know what it is hehehe) but then when we got home I pulled out my lucky penny & told DH that I would flip it "3" times . Heads for + & tales for -... It landed on heads twice :D I know its silly but I just want a sign hahaha


----------



## Biotechick829

Good luck testing, Snowflake!!!!! BFP vibes!!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, curiosity got the best of me. BFN. Oh well. Come on AF so I can get started on the IUI.


----------



## Beautifullei2

snowflakes120 said:


> Well, curiosity got the best of me. BFN. Oh well. Come on AF so I can get started on the IUI.

=( Im sorry hun!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

so Im sitting her working & I just got these really weird pains in my lower abdomen around my ovaries.. Almost like someone is inside of me & trying to push themself out. I then felt a bit of a gush & figured oh her comes the :witch: !!! Go to the bathroom & it was a gush of a lot of creamy CM... Almost like I DTD & it was coming out (which we didn't do last night)


----------



## Biotechick829

Beautifullei2 said:


> so Im sitting her working & I just got these really weird pains in my lower abdomen around my ovaries.. Almost like someone is inside of me & trying to push themself out. I then felt a bit of a gush & figured oh her comes the :witch: !!! Go to the bathroom & it was a gush of a lot of creamy CM... Almost like I DTD & it was coming out (which we didn't do last night)

Oooooo that's a really good sign!!!! Lots of creamy cm means lot's of progesterone is around! ;) Things are looking up for that BFP!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biotechick- Thanks hun Im really hoping this is mine & DH month!! Still trying not to get my hopes up. I just hung up with my FS office so they could get my next round of Femara started for me lol. Just have to call with my full flow day


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol I love the lucky penny thing. I'm so superstitious. OH's business isn't doing so hot this month (just one of the great things of being self employed, you have good and bad phases) and I found a shiny 2012 lucky penny outside so I picked it up and taped it to his back so he could soak in the luck lol. He humored me for about 2 hours then took it off because it was itchy lol. You kept the penny right?? I always get so anxious when its time for everyone to test :) I wish today was testing day. 

Bio, when are you testing?

Sorry about the BFN snowflakes :( Will this be your first cycle with IUI then? That's something to look forward to!


I'm having issues with my overly active baby lol. He wiggles and tumbles and twirls sooo much, but I HAVE to have my daily cup of coffee or I'm doomed with a headache all day. But that makes him move so much more! Its like never ending haha, sometimes it even makes me giggle when he really gets going because it feels so weird. I'm stumped.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Lol I love the lucky penny thing. I'm so superstitious. OH's business isn't doing so hot this month (just one of the great things of being self employed, you have good and bad phases) and I found a shiny 2012 lucky penny outside so I picked it up and taped it to his back so he could soak in the luck lol. He humored me for about 2 hours then took it off because it was itchy lol. You kept the penny right?? I always get so anxious when its time for everyone to test :) I wish today was testing day.
> 
> Bio, when are you testing?
> 
> Sorry about the BFN snowflakes :( Will this be your first cycle with IUI then? That's something to look forward to!
> 
> 
> I'm having issues with my overly active baby lol. He wiggles and tumbles and twirls sooo much, but I HAVE to have my daily cup of coffee or I'm doomed with a headache all day. But that makes him move so much more! Its like never ending haha, sometimes it even makes me giggle when he really gets going because it feels so weird. I'm stumped.



Lol We both have lucky 2012 penny's then!!! Mine was super shiny as well & was 2012. DH told me to mark an X on the ground after I picked it up. Not sure why but I did it anyway lol. Of course I still have it :) Im gonna hold it when I decide to POAS HAHAHAHA.:happydance:


Overly active baby is a good thing until you get further a long & he can't move so much. Then it will be uncomfortable so soak in as much as you can. I totally understand with the coffee though, I would drink big red once a day with DD & it always made her wiggle so much. I would do it before my U/S & when they would check on her it looked like she was in a slip in slide lol.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hahaha how sweet I like it. And IIIIFFFFFFFFFF you're not successful this month you can holding during BD lol!


----------



## Beautifullei2

LMAO!!!! Ill TAPE it to him hahah!! jk ;-) 

I just went to the bathroom again & more cm... this just feels yucky. Makes me want to go home & change lol


----------



## Jenna_KA

I've had that issue lately...increasingly lol so I absolutely know what you mean. Do you have any pantyliners? I hope its a good sign!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

No & I usually do. I just bought some at home for my step daughter so Ill have to go grab some. She started getting cramps on friday so I have a feeling she will be getting her first visit from AF really soon. Maybe she will get it instead of me lol :) (wishful thinking)


----------



## Beautifullei2

its super slow at work & I think I have googles just a bit to much today!! I want to go home & POAS now =/


----------



## Jenna_KA

Don't do it, its not FMU so you'll ruin it!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

=(


----------



## Biotechick829

As long as you hold it, reduce your fluid intake and your pee looks like apple juice you can test anytime of day ;)

Trying not too get excited... POAS this afternoon bc of all of the cramping I've had over the past 3 days and I *think* I see a line. Will test again in the morning so we'll know for sure if it's real or not then...


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biotechick you must let us know :) 

I'm tempted to test in the am but still not sure


----------



## Biotechick829

Beautifullei2 said:


> Biotechick you must let us know :)
> 
> I'm tempted to test in the am but still not sure

How about if your temp is at least 98.2 then test! ;) I'm excited for you to POAS!!!


----------



## never2late70

I'm excited for you to POAS too Lei :happydance:


----------



## Beautifullei2

That's what I was just thinking about.. if its lower than today ill know to expect the witch but if its the same or higher I am gonna have the test ready :) 


Can u post a pic of yours???


----------



## Biotechick829

Beautifullei2 said:


> That's what I was just thinking about.. if its lower than today ill know to expect the witch but if its the same or higher I am gonna have the test ready :)
> 
> 
> Can u post a pic of yours???

Hooray for testing tomorrow morning!!!!

Ok, here's the tweaked pic I took about 20min after (it looked slightly darker within the 10 min, but thats not saying much). If you tilt your screen, turn down the lights and stand on your head (I kid ;)) you might be able to see a super super faint line.
https://i1252.photobucket.com/albums/hh568/Biotechick829/38DBB4EE-ED79-40C9-B676-A0AC8DCB56C6-3349-0000026BF830B083.jpg

I haven't seen it on any of my BFN tests. FX'd that it will be darker or indisputable line in the morning!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biotechick - Grrr I can't see the pic that well cause I'm on my phone & it won't let me zoom in =\ 

If its your bfp I too hope it gets darker...morning can't come soon enough


----------



## Jenna_KA

I think I see it! Its suuuper faint, but hopefully tomorrow it'll be much darker. Post another pic of the one you take in the morning, I'm addicted to stalking faint lines and I cant wait to see yours

Lei: I agree, if your temp is still around 98.2 then go POAS. I take back telling you to wait because now I'm so anxious for you. I love that you're a few hours ahead of me because by the time I wake up you'll have posted an update


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lol oh trust me ill be sure & post as soon as I do!!! The tests I have are from work & say its 25mIU whatever that means lol.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I thought someone said earlier those don't detect early? 
The almighty google God says 25 is pretty good. Average I guess.

https://www.babyhopes.com/pregnancy-test-sensitivity-comparison.html


----------



## Beautifullei2

I'll try & if I see anything ill go buy a FRER to confirm :) still getting twinges thoug


----------



## typeA TTC

I'm thinking about all of you and stalking this page waiting for your test results! I start my first round of clomid next month, but I'm hoping you all get your BFP this month!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Temp went up but a bfn :(


----------



## Biotechick829

Beautifullei2 said:


> Temp went up but a bfn :(

BFN for me too, Lei :(

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biotechick829 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Temp went up but a bfn :(
> 
> BFN for me too, Lei :(
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

LOTS OF :hugs: 

It looks like both of our temps rised a bit!!! :cry:


----------



## Biotechick829

Thanks, Lei. I don't know about your trends but mine seems to slightly rise around 12DPO on BFN cycles. On my BFP cycle it had risen a lot. 

DH is too sweet - I txt'd him that this morning's test was negative and I don't think this cycle worked. His reply "I just read that usually it doesn't test positive until after a missed period so lets wait until Friday." Love him

If I can't control my fertility, I can control my health. I've gained 20+lbs from the miscarriage and have been putting off trying to lose it in case I was pregnant. Well, enough's enough. I'm not going to push off losing weight for the elusive BFP. Counting calories today and going to the gym!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biotechick829 said:


> Thanks, Lei. I don't know about your trends but mine seems to slightly rise around 12DPO on BFN cycles. On my BFP cycle it had risen a lot.
> 
> DH is too sweet - I txt'd him that this morning's test was negative and I don't think this cycle worked. His reply "I just read that usually it doesn't test positive until after a missed period so lets wait until Friday." Love him
> 
> If I can't control my fertility, I can control my health. I've gained 20+lbs from the miscarriage and have been putting off trying to lose it in case I was pregnant. Well, enough's enough. I'm not going to push off losing weight for the elusive BFP. Counting calories today and going to the gym!


My temp has always started dropping around 10/11dpo which is why i got excited to see it rised a bit being that im 13dpo. 


That is super sweet of him & considerate :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Im a bit confused with all this & Google is making it worse lol. I still have a large amount of creamy cm which is not normal for me. AF is due tomorrow & there is no sign of her what so ever. I wonder if its still to early to test with my cheapies or if I should get a FRER & test on friday if I haven't started


----------



## Jenna_KA

Both of you should get a FRER and test again tomorrow or the next day. Because your temps are still looking good :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Biotech: My dr mentioned a trigger shot. Can you tell me how many you have to get and where? I'm scheduling myself to start AF early next month (by taking Provera at the end of this month), then will go to the dr for CD 3 sonogram and then CD 14 a shot (which i am guessing is the HCG). Any side effects or pains from the HCG? 

Still praying for you all to get your BFP this month!


----------



## Biotechick829

Jenna - Thanks! I've been testing with FRER. I have one left and will POAS Saturday, only if my temps are still up. Not to be a debbie downer but my temps always look fabulous until 13-14DPO... we'll see what temp tomorrow brings ;)

typeA - You only have to get one shot, but it can't be scheduled just on any CD. Your dr needs to perform ultrasounds starting CD10-12 and continue monitoring follicle growth with ultrasounds until you have at least one follicle over 18mm, then they'll give you a trigger shot. Over 3 cycles I've had to trigger on CD14, CD17, and CD12. Doing it too soon or too late can result in the release of an non-viable egg. It's an IM shot so my doctor prefers your bum for the site of injection. It's easy to give - DH injected me last time. Good luck with the Provera! It's always been tricky for me...


----------



## Jenna_KA

I know what you mean lol. You're staying positive but you have to be realistic too. Are you sure there wasn't even a faint line you could have missed??


----------



## Biotechick829

Jenna_KA said:


> I know what you mean lol. You're staying positive but you have to be realistic too. Are you sure there wasn't even a faint line you could have missed??

_Exactly_ :winkwink:

If anything the test from last night had a faint line. I'll take a peek at today's test when I get home from work (usually within 24 hours they don't change). Even DH is being more optimistic than I am saying that we're not out until AF :haha:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biotechick - I think its great that you hubby is being so supportive & still has faith :D Yippie!!! I hope your temps stay up as well!!! When do you think you will re-test?? Im thinking friday if I can hold out. AF is due tomorrow so we will see how my temp does over the next few days


----------



## Biotechick829

Beautifullei2 said:


> Biotechick - I think its great that you hubby is being so supportive & still has faith :D Yippie!!! I hope your temps stay up as well!!! When do you think you will re-test?? Im thinking friday if I can hold out. AF is due tomorrow so we will see how my temp does over the next few days

Thanks! He's always my rock when things are looking down. I'm so thankful to have him :wedding:

I'll be following your testing logic but I will test on Saturday as it would be 15DPO for me. If my temps start dropping in the next day or two, then no more POAS for me. It's a great sign your temp is still up even though AF is due tomorrow!

At least we have our temps to prevent us from wasting any tests! Keeping my FX'd for you, too!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

:D 
DH can be the same at times lol.. Then the other times I just blame the man in him lmao....

thanks hun!! FXED our temps dont drop :D


----------



## Biotechick829

Good morning, ladies!
So, I don't know if I posted it on this thread, but I had SHO and watery cm (like watered down milk) CD14 and 15. Since my temps clearly went up on CD13 I thought CD12 was O day so I took out the watery cm note for CD14/15 as I only get one day of fertile cm post O. Well, in doing so FF changed my O date to CD15, which would make me 10DPO?! I'm confused as to which to believe... my temp went up 8 hours after I was given the trigger shot, meaning I O'd hours after the trigger (which it's not supposed to do, you're supposed to O 24-36 hours after) or going by cm and cp I O'd 72 hours after trigger, which doesn't make sense either!! I think my chart is totally effed and useless.

Ohh this is going to be an interesting next few days.... :rofl: To top it off, last cycle I had a 16 day luteal phase so high temps up to 15DPO aren't really that exciting :dohh:

How's everyone else doing?

Lei - Just saw your temp drop, I'm sorry hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry about the temp drops Lei. Hugs huns.

Biotec - I think your correct and FF is wrong. You OV 24-36 hrs after the trigger. I would manually override what FF says. Looks like you got a great chance this cycle for a BFP! Keeping my FX for you huns.

AFM, AF was supposed to show 1st thing this AM. She's a no show. I def don't think I'm PG. Took that test 2 days ago on 12dpo with a BFN. I have a feeling that the cyst is still lingering around and causing AF to be delayed. I did a tiny bit of research this AM and seems the type of cyst I have can do that. Great. Awesome. Ugh. So now I wait. I took my temp this AM for kicks to see if she's going to show and it was 97.73 - which is a pretty typical non-medicated LP temp for me. It is usually around 97.00 when she will show. Seems like I got a bit to wait. Oh well I suppose. I can't do anything to make the cyst resolve so it's a waiting game now. I am so extremely frustrated with my body. I just want it to do 1 thing right!!


----------



## LoveSeel

Biotechick829 said:


> Good morning, ladies!
> So, I don't know if I posted it on this thread, but I had SHO and watery cm (like watered down milk) CD14 and 15. Since my temps clearly went up on CD13 I thought CD12 was O day so I took out the watery cm note for CD14/15 as I only get one day of fertile cm post O. Well, in doing so FF changed my O date to CD15, which would make me 10DPO?! I'm confused as to which to believe... my temp went up 8 hours after I was given the trigger shot, meaning I O'd hours after the trigger (which it's not supposed to do, you're supposed to O 24-36 hours after) or going by cm and cp I O'd 72 hours after trigger, which doesn't make sense either!! I think my chart is totally effed and useless.
> 
> Ohh this is going to be an interesting next few days.... :rofl: To top it off, last cycle I had a 16 day luteal phase so high temps up to 15DPO aren't really that exciting :dohh:
> 
> How's everyone else doing?
> 
> Lei - Just saw your temp drop, I'm sorry hun :hugs: :hugs:

I had two days of fertile cm after ovulation too (my temp was up too), and FF didn't like it either.


----------



## Beautifullei2

thanks ladies for the cyber :hugs: :D 

Still no sign of AF but Im sure she will hit me like a truck! Im pretty excited though to start another round of Femara :happydance: 

DH & I discussed waiting on IUI until about February. I want a sept/oct baby (around my birthday ) or between Jan/April. I know it sounds crazy lol but if it hasnt happened by next cycle Ill probably stay off the meds until next year. Doesn't mean we still can't DTD hahahaha


Biotechick & Snowflakes!! I STILL HAVE MY EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU LADIES!!! GL


----------



## Biotechick829

snowflakes120 said:


> Sorry about the temp drops Lei. Hugs huns.
> 
> Biotec - I think your correct and FF is wrong. You OV 24-36 hrs after the trigger. I would manually override what FF says. Looks like you got a great chance this cycle for a BFP! Keeping my FX for you huns.
> 
> AFM, AF was supposed to show 1st thing this AM. She's a no show. I def don't think I'm PG. Took that test 2 days ago on 12dpo with a BFN. I have a feeling that the cyst is still lingering around and causing AF to be delayed. I did a tiny bit of research this AM and seems the type of cyst I have can do that. Great. Awesome. Ugh. So now I wait. I took my temp this AM for kicks to see if she's going to show and it was 97.73 - which is a pretty typical non-medicated LP temp for me. It is usually around 97.00 when she will show. Seems like I got a bit to wait. Oh well I suppose. I can't do anything to make the cyst resolve so it's a waiting game now. I am so extremely frustrated with my body. I just want it to do 1 thing right!!

Thanks! Are you planning on testing again if AF still doesn't show? What kind of cyst do you have? Only the corpus luteum will produce progesterone, I believe. FX for you too hun!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Biotechick829 said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about the temp drops Lei. Hugs huns.
> 
> Biotec - I think your correct and FF is wrong. You OV 24-36 hrs after the trigger. I would manually override what FF says. Looks like you got a great chance this cycle for a BFP! Keeping my FX for you huns.
> 
> AFM, AF was supposed to show 1st thing this AM. She's a no show. I def don't think I'm PG. Took that test 2 days ago on 12dpo with a BFN. I have a feeling that the cyst is still lingering around and causing AF to be delayed. I did a tiny bit of research this AM and seems the type of cyst I have can do that. Great. Awesome. Ugh. So now I wait. I took my temp this AM for kicks to see if she's going to show and it was 97.73 - which is a pretty typical non-medicated LP temp for me. It is usually around 97.00 when she will show. Seems like I got a bit to wait. Oh well I suppose. I can't do anything to make the cyst resolve so it's a waiting game now. I am so extremely frustrated with my body. I just want it to do 1 thing right!!
> 
> Thanks! Are you planning on testing again if AF still doesn't show? What kind of cyst do you have? Only the corpus luteum will produce progesterone, I believe. FX for you too hun!!Click to expand...

I have what is called a Functional/Follicular Cyst from the Clomid. I believe it produces both Estrogen and Progesterone. I have some more research on Dr. Google. :haha: I suppose I might test in a few days if she doesn't show though. I'm about 99.99% sure that I am not PG though.


----------



## Beautifullei2

DR. GOOGLE??? I LOVE THAT hahah

LOVESEEL- how are you feeling hun??? Any morning sickness yet?


----------



## LoveSeel

Beautifullei2 said:


> DR. GOOGLE??? I LOVE THAT hahah
> 
> LOVESEEL- how are you feeling hun??? Any morning sickness yet?

No nausea yet, but my stomach doesn't feel the same as it usually does. I can't tell if I'm hungry. After I eat I still feel hungry... kinda. It's hard to explain. I had lots of brief ovary pain yesterday and started to get worried, but all the ladies I've talked to on here have explained cramping early on is OK. My ovaries have just been working really hard lately. No pain today.


----------



## Biotechick829

LoveSeel said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> DR. GOOGLE??? I LOVE THAT hahah
> 
> LOVESEEL- how are you feeling hun??? Any morning sickness yet?
> 
> No nausea yet, but my stomach doesn't feel the same as it usually does. I can't tell if I'm hungry. After I eat I still feel hungry... kinda. It's hard to explain. I had lots of brief ovary pain yesterday and started to get worried, but all the ladies I've talked to on here have explained cramping early on is OK. My ovaries have just been working really hard lately. No pain today.Click to expand...

That's great your hunger is gearing up - lots of nutrients for that growing bub! Cramping is totally normal. Even though we had a miscarriage, everything leading up to it was a normal pregnancy and I had cramping a lot during 4-7 weeks. I'd even get an intense cramp after being intimate:blush:. Don't let anything stress you.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Anyone else having alot of CM... I swear the past 3 days has been waaayyyy more than usual & for me about to start I would think it would be alot more dry =/


----------



## Jenna_KA

Nooooooo your temp dropped!!! Wahh :( 
You seem to be taking it well though, maybe round 2 will work! Maybe your body is just confused with the month of clomid, month off, then a switch of meds. 2 consecutive months of the same thing might be what you need! Are you going to do preseed again?


----------



## snowflakes120

Beautifullei2 said:


> Anyone else having alot of CM... I swear the past 3 days has been waaayyyy more than usual & for me about to start I would think it would be alot more dry =/

This is all very TMI. But I had alot after I went potty yesterday. Today I have a good amt but it's kinda yellowy.... :blush:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Nooooooo your temp dropped!!! Wahh :(
> You seem to be taking it well though, maybe round 2 will work! Maybe your body is just confused with the month of clomid, month off, then a switch of meds. 2 consecutive months of the same thing might be what you need! Are you going to do preseed again?

I told myself I wouldn't beat myself up over it!!! We are all guilty of doing that but just keep reminding myself it will happen in time. This month we really covered the basis so hopefully your right.. 

Im thinking with the 2 consecutive months on femara as well as DH on the Ginseng for 2 months that our chances will be even better this coming cycle. I didn't use preseed this past month since I had so much cm but this coming cycle I suppose it couldnt hurt. :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Both of your bodies probably just needed to get used to it now this month they'll be in full overdrive and ready :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

jenna I sure do hope so!!! ;)


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Hi ladies sorry I've been MIA. But I want to come back with good news... I got my BFP two days ago and it's only getting darker! I'm so scared and excited at the same time. 

Good luck to everyone who is yet to testxx


----------



## Beautifullei2

Foxycleopatra- Congrats :) 



AFM: I got my Femara called in & start that on saturday :happydance: 
I also ordered me VIP on FF for the ext 3 months :D Wahoo!!!! 

Ill be starting the September thread early next week as well ladies!


----------



## goldiehaun

Hello....question ladies. I'm now on CD 15. I took clomid on Cd 5-9 so today marks 6 days post clomid pill. I've been having some cramps on and off since Monday. I don't ovulate on my own and my doc days it's a waste to do OPK. I want to try preseed but wondering, is it possibly too late. I'm still cramping a lil today and been having some cm discharge almost feels like how you described lei. Any advice would be much appreciated. I'm a newbie to the clomid


----------



## snowflakes120

I see AF caught you Lei. I'm sorry!! Please send her my way. She is still being stubborn and won't come. Stupid cyst!! I am so ready to get this IUI cycle started. 

Congrats Foxy. H&H 9 months to you.


----------



## Beautifullei2

goldiehaun said:


> Hello....question ladies. I'm now on CD 15. I took clomid on Cd 5-9 so today marks 6 days post clomid pill. I've been having some cramps on and off since Monday. I don't ovulate on my own and my doc days it's a waste to do OPK. I want to try preseed but wondering, is it possibly too late. I'm still cramping a lil today and been having some cm discharge almost feels like how you described lei. Any advice would be much appreciated. I'm a newbie to the clomid

I would still use the preseed cause Sometimes Clomid can delay your Ovulation. The first month it delayed mine a few days & then the 2nd time I ovulated sooner. Did he mention why it would be a waste to use opks? I think it would actually help :) 

I know this sounds like a weird question but what type of CM is it? 






snowflakes120 said:


> I see AF caught you Lei. I'm sorry!! Please send her my way. She is still being stubborn and won't come. Stupid cyst!! I am so ready to get this IUI cycle started.
> 
> Congrats Foxy. H&H 9 months to you.

Yes when I got home last nice I got light pink. Today its still very light & very few cramps . I swear she is always on time & I wish she would get lost already haha. Last month I had a very light cycle so I hope this cycle is the same.


----------



## goldiehaun

Thanks Lei for the info. I will actually go and purchase some today when I leave work and he told me it would be a waste because I have pcos and they never read incorrectly. So I didn't bother getting them as I wish I did because I would love to know. As far as the cm is like clear yellow....lol if that helps


----------



## Beautifullei2

Im not sure how that would affect it as I don't know a whole lot on PCOS. I can tell you though that when I took clomid (as well as other ladies) you tend to get alot of + OPKS leading up to the big O :) They will be faint though but if its darker then the test line for sure BD to make sure the spermies can swim quick to the eggy. 

if its clear then that could very much mean you are O'ing now. Does it look like eggwhites & stretchy?? Sorry for all the t.m.i questions lol


----------



## goldiehaun

Lol. You are fine with the questions. I don't mind answering. Unfortunately I'm not really sure it's stretchy. Haven't really checked that part out. When wld be the best time to check that?


----------



## Beautifullei2

the reason I asked cause if its watery & stretchy then you are probably O'ing right now :happydance:

If I noticed on my panties I would get a piece of t.p or latex gloves (since i work in a medical office) & try & stretch it with my fingers. 

There was a website I had found that explained all about the cm. I am going to try & find it & post the link on here.


----------



## Beautifullei2

its called beautiful cervix project. 

The pictures are a bit much but it actually does help you understand your CM throught your cycle. I know it helped with me (aside from looking at the graphic pictures) 

https://www.beautifulcervix.com/


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Jenna* 

Even though I started I feel this next round of femara may due the trick thanks to my lucky penny lol! I put it in my purse the other day when i found it & today when I went to eat my lunch, i took it out of the fridge at work & the penny somehow got on top of my container lol. I was like hmmm & put it pack in my pocket :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

I'm telling you Lei that penny is going to do the trick! It's even stalking you now. Keep it by your bed when you sleep :) Especially after BD! Not necessarily during, but you'll want it around when the swimmers make their journey :D


----------



## goldiehaun

Thanks lei. Very helpful and def good luck on the second round of femara. Fx that the next cycle will be yours!!!!


----------



## goldiehaun

And you were right....the pictures are def graphic!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

JENNA - I think I may lay it between my ovaries after DTD ;-) just so its luck can travel in me hahaha. It sure does feel like its stalking me now but if its lucky then stalk away :D 

GOLDIEHAUN- lol I told you! I was like WOW!! hahah but very interesting :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopefully DH won't think you're silly for doing that lol. He seems to understand the importance of this penny though!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Hopefully DH won't think you're silly for doing that lol. He seems to understand the importance of this penny though!

hahahah yes he does!!! Since its his spermies that we are having issues with, I wonder if it would be to much to ask to tape it to his testies.. lmao!!:haha: He might really think Im crazy :wacko:


----------



## Beautifullei2

LADIES!!! QUESTION!!!! 

Instead of making a brand new thread & having everyone get lost in trying to find the new one... I was thinking of just changing the name of this one & changing the testing dates. Let me know what you think?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Beautifullei2 said:


> Jenna_KA said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully DH won't think you're silly for doing that lol. He seems to understand the importance of this penny though!
> 
> hahahah yes he does!!! Since its his spermies that we are having issues with, I wonder if it would be to much to ask to tape it to his testies.. lmao!!:haha: He might really think Im crazy :wacko:Click to expand...

Hahaha! Ask him!!!! I'm curious to see if he agrees lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna_KA said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully DH won't think you're silly for doing that lol. He seems to understand the importance of this penny though!
> 
> hahahah yes he does!!! Since its his spermies that we are having issues with, I wonder if it would be to much to ask to tape it to his testies.. lmao!!:haha: He might really think Im crazy :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha! Ask him!!!! I'm curious to see if he agrees lolClick to expand...

his response: 

"Wahahah omg , anything for you if you think it will help"

I couldn't stop laughing after I read his email response lol!! I couldnt ask him to do that with a serious face!!! 


Ugh AF just kicked in full force.. Not even advil is helping with these intense cramps!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hahaha so sweet!! At least you know he's willing to do even the most silly things lol. I couldn't imagine what that would feel like for him though. Especially when it comes time to take the tape off >.<

Advil sucks for cramps. You need pamprin. And one of those heat wrap things from walgreens. And of course some chocolate.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Im not gonna hold it to him lmao!!! Ill just keep it by my bed at all time :) 

I have never taken Pamprin before but I do have some heat wraps at home that Ill be putting on once I hit the couch :) 

Haha you would probably hear him screaming


----------



## Jenna_KA

Since the ladies in second trimester never seem to like me I'm going to ask the ladies here who have had a baby before.

It feels like Draven is kicking my cervix! I can feel him wiggle around then I get a sharp pain on my cervix like he kicked it. Is that possible?? It doesn't feel very nice lol.


----------



## Beautifullei2

He's not actually kicking it but since he is growing so much it feels that way. Wait until you get even FURTHER along lol. It only gets better ;-)


----------



## never2late70

Pamprin fo sho!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Lei -Haha! Putting the penny on your hubby!! I'm all for keeping this one thread alive. ;)

Jenna - Sorry, no help here. TTC #1!

Angie - GL testing on Sunday! FX!

Well, AF is in the houseeee!! I go to the RE 1st thing in the AM for the estrogen bloods and an ultrasound to see if the cyst is gone. It better be!! I am ready to get this IUI show on the road!! I hate that this cycle had to be cancelled. Well, FX that its resolved itself!


----------



## never2late70

snowflakes120 said:


> Lei -Haha! Putting the penny on your hubby!! I'm all for keeping this one thread alive. ;)
> 
> Jenna - Sorry, no help here. TTC #1!
> 
> Angie - GL testing on Sunday! FX!
> 
> Well, AF is in the houseeee!! I go to the RE 1st thing in the AM for the estrogen bloods and an ultrasound to see if the cyst is gone. It better be!! I am ready to get this IUI show on the road!! I hate that this cycle had to be cancelled. Well, FX that its resolved itself!

Oh Gosh girl, I tested today BFN! It's 13dpIUI so I know I am out, and I am fine with that. It means two things 1. I get to move on to IVF again and 2. I get to go have a margarita with my hubby at happy hour tonight :happydance:


----------



## snowflakes120

Boooooo on the BFN!! There you go though - there is always a silver lining! Since I am CD1 - I just might have a glass of wine as well!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Snowflakes I have my FXED that your cyst is gone & IUI can be done this next cycle :) 


Angie sorry about the bfn but Wahoo for IVF!!!! :) Make sure & upload the videos cause I love to watch :) 



Mmmm alchohol .. i think I may do the same since I'm on cd1 :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

I want a corona :( Someone drink one for me! And don't forget the lime.


----------



## typeA TTC

I hope you guys do keep the thread going, even if under a different name. I'm on my second day of provera and will start clomid after my CD3 sonogram. I would love to join you all for this next month. This will be our first time with everything. FX


----------



## snowflakes120

I just got back from the RE office a little bit ago. My cyst is a bit smaller @ 22mm - but still there. They are awaiting my estrogen blood levels to decide whether the IUI cycle & meds will be canceled again or not. I'm so scared that it will be again and have a feeling it will be. I'm gonna be so upset again.


----------



## Biotechick829

never2late - Yay for having IVF scheduled!!! DH and I were actually talking about IVF last night, just thinking about if the day comes when we'll need to go for it. There's a woman at my work that conceived 2 of her children with IVF, the 2nd only took one IVF cycle, so FX it gives you a BFP next month!!

snowflake - Would they go in and remove or aspirate the cyst if it's not resolving? Hoping your levels come back acceptable to start the next round.

Lei - only tomorrow and you take your first femara tablet!! Will you and DH be doing anything different this cycle?

So I'm 13-15DPO (or somewhere around there) and temp is still up a bit, but down from yesterday. Caved and took a dollar store HPT yesterday and it was a BFN. My lower back is bothering me and I'm kind of cramping. For the first time in months I worked on my back and abs at the gym yesterday, so I don't know how much that's contributing to the pain, but it def feels like AF. 

My temps usually drop at least 2 days before AF, so this is weird and out of the norm. Will test again tomorrow morning if temps are still elevated. I'm just expecting my temp to drop tomorrow..


----------



## Beautifullei2

Snowflakes I really hope it goes away! I had one when I was preg with DD & after I had her it was suppose to resolve on it own. They even put me on BC thinking that would help. I ended up having to have it removed =/ because it was hurting so bad & only kept growing. Iam praying for a better outcome hun! 


Biotechick- Wahoo for your temps still being high. Your chart is looking great :) 


DH & I are going to add preseed back into the mix again & I think that is all! Oh and of course my lucky penny :D 



Jenna- A corona does sound nice! I didnt end up drinking anything last night =/


----------



## snowflakes120

Greatttt news!! IUI is ONNNNN!! Ready to get this thing started! I will pick up the Femara, Ovidrel & Progesterone after work. I'm exited!


----------



## Beautifullei2

snowflakes120 said:


> Greatttt news!! IUI is ONNNNN!! Ready to get this thing started! I will pick up the Femara, Ovidrel & Progesterone after work. I'm exited!

:happydance: :happydance: WAHOO :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Yayyyy!!! :yipee:
So excited for you!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I've had such a rough evening. Call me hormonal, but I can't help it lol. I'm exhausted, but I had to come rant before hitting the sack.
I took a shower and was standing in front of the mirror lotioning myself up and of course examining and trying to come to terms with my "new body" when I noticed 3 new nice dark purple lines on my hip/thigh area... on BOTH sides. THEN while continuing in a panic I noticed another thick one right under my butt cleavage! What?! What a weird place for a stretch mark! I cried over that for about 15 minutes (which is nothing compared to last weeks episode when I put on my pretty dress only to find out I now look like a parachute in it, then also finding out my shorts no longer go past my giant thighs/hips/butt)
Then, to continue my evening... After my mild episode with the stretch marks OH and I got in to a little tiff... As I turned and began to yell something.... I PEED MY PANTS!! Not a lot, but definitely enough to have to change. I know it's not uncommon for pregnant women to pee their pants, but at 19 weeks?! Really?! I've had some close calls while laughing, but I've always managed to catch myself and DIDN'T expect that this early.

Wahh :[ I just had to vent to my favorite BNB girls. I'm going to go pout until I fall asleep. <3 Lots of love to my ladies!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna hope you got some rest & are feeling better today :hugs:

Its all perfectly normal so try not to freak to much. As for the stretch marks try & keep applying it every chance you get. I used to sit & watch t.v & put it on hehehehe or if I got bored I would. lol! As for the Pee'ing thing... I wish I could say it will get better but I would be lying lol. It only gets worse. I still have issues with that & DD is 5 =/ Its gotten alot better since I had her but not a whole lot hehehe.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Blahhhh... it'll be worth it when I meet my little king, it's just very unfortunate lol. I'm taking this better than I am with my clothes not fitting which will be an easy fix once I have him so its weird lol. I'm probably just hormonal. I'm feeling much better today though. OH and I get to take our little baby (dog) to doggy land (petsmart) today then going next door to babies r us to pick a carseat / stroller. So a good sleep and that to look forward to helps. 
Lol, thank you for letting me rant. Y'all always make me feel much better :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Blahhhh... it'll be worth it when I meet my little king, it's just very unfortunate lol. I'm taking this better than I am with my clothes not fitting which will be an easy fix once I have him so its weird lol. I'm probably just hormonal. I'm feeling much better today though. OH and I get to take our little baby (dog) to doggy land (petsmart) today then going next door to babies r us to pick a carseat / stroller. So a good sleep and that to look forward to helps.
> Lol, thank you for letting me rant. Y'all always make me feel much better :)

Yes it sure will!!! :) & besides your tiny so Im sure you will just jump back to your normal size :D OHHHH baby shopping is so much fun!!! Do you have in mind what kind of carseat you want?? color wise??? 

Hahahaha I call my doggy my baby too!! The girls say that's there baby brother until they get a real brother or sister!! :happydance:

Anytime hun!!

I start Femara today & im looking forward to it. FF has me fertile starting next week so DH & I are gonna get started once I stop spotting :thumbup:
My nephew turns 2 today (he is the baby of the family) so I think its time we add a new family member hahah


----------



## Jenna_KA

We want a neutral color, green probably so we can use it for when we get a daughter :) We want to make sure we get the snap n go kind though so that's what we're looking for most. 
We tell Kali (our dog) that she gets a little brother haha! She gets excited and butt tucks around the house.

2 years is perfect time to add to the big family tree. Your nephews had enough time in the spotlight. Now its time to get serious, no more dilly dallying I want to see BFPs!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

oh that would be pretty!!! I told DH the same when we have our next cause with DD I got everything Pink so I had to sell it after I had her. I think the only thing I kept was her crib lol but thats only because my mom spent a ton of money on it. 

I know I know!! No more dilly dallying.. I have my FXED that my 2nd round of femara does the trick & angie's first IVF works perfect & snowflakes first IUI all end in our :bfp:

Plus I got my lucky penny with me at all times!! DD tried to take & put it in her piggy bank.. I stopped her really quick & made her give it back lol


----------



## never2late70

Hi Lovely's! :flower:

AF is here! Wahoodle :happydance: Start my BCP in the morning for about 2 1/2 to 3 weeks then start stimming!

Thanks Lei! :winkwink:

Jenna: You're human doll..True story here 24 years ago when I was pg with my eldest daughter :dohh:(so long ago) anyway I lathered my self from head to toe a few times a day in cocoa butter and vitamin E oil..One day I stepped out of the shower and caught a glimpse of my backside (8 months pregnant at this point) and what did I see? My ass looked like a lion had scratched the hell out of both cheeks :cry: Not a single stretch mark anywhere on me but my ASS!!!
No one told me you could get stretch marks on your booty..I was crushed.4 weeks later my baby girl (Ciera) arrived and I forgot all about my booty. She was worth every stupid line :hugs: ps..the marks get lighter and less noticeable with time :thumbup:

Alright girls lets get some BFPS 

Happy Saturday
~Angie


----------



## Jenna_KA

This month I want to see everyone be serious. You've all got great things happening this cycle so I'm confident I'll see 3 beautiful BFPs from my lovely ladies. Gotta get down and dirty this time around girls! (Literally and metaphorically) Haha you better keep a close eye on that penny Lei! I'm trying to think of what else we could do with it to make it even more lucky...

Thank you Angie. I always told myself when TTC I wouldn't be upset by all the changes, but its more overwhelming than I expected. Probably because this is my first. There's just so many changes that I'm sooo not used to lol. But even still, I'd take 100X worse for him (knock on wood, hopefully I wont have to) Lol I wish I could show you where the one on my butt is, its such a strange place!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lmao!! I cant but help to laugh when I read what yall wrote!!! Its true though.. They appear in the most random spots... I got none with DD on my stomach but my back side got plenty.. They did lighten up & you cant even tell they are there now (thank goodness) lol!!!!! 

Angie when is your birthday???? 
Mine is oct. 13 :) With DD I got prego in sept & found out 2 days before my 20th Birthday!!! 

Lets hope this all works according to plan :D The year is almost over & my psychic lady said it would happen this year!! :) FXED dolls!!!


Jenna we will pray it doesnt get worse! I told DH the other night that I didn't care how sick, fat or emotional I got ...just as long as I got my :bfp: & I would deal with all that comes with it. Now I really hope I dont get all those symptoms haha


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh, that's right I forgot the psychic lady told you that!!! That means within the next 3 months!! 
Lol you better knock on some wood. I wouldn't give this up to have my body back to how I felt or looked, but I do regret saying I won't care how sick, ugly, achey, or emotional I got lol. Especially because when you ARE emotional it makes everything else that much worse lol!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Back from "Doggy Land" and BabiesRUs. We looked like idiots trying to figure out how to use all this stuff in the store lol. :dohh:
Big sister helped us test it out when we got home ;]
 



Attached Files:







CarSeat.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 8









pTRU1-7334683dt.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lol these last 3months better do the trick!!! When I saw her the first time she said DH & I had a lot of struggles coming up & after that settled it would happen. I'm happy to say he finally gets to come home tomorrow & I'm super thrilled :) 


Love your doggies expression lol!!! Shes like save me hahaha!!!! The car seat is super cute!! I love that they bundle the car seat & stroller together now. Makes more sense to do that.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Wow, I'm so happy for you!! Finally! :D You two will have lots of celebrating and making up to do then! Hoorayyy :] It's so funny, it seems things always time out perfectly. OH and I had some struggles in our relationship in the middle of TTC and just a few months after we resolved everything (and came back stronger and more in love than ever) was when we finally got pregnant. And I haaated my job and was ready to quit numerous times, but then they forced me on medical leave so I was able to get away from the stupid place AND get unemployment. So now that things are finally coming back to normal for you, I'm sure you'll finally get that BFP.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks hun I really do hope so too!!!! As soon as AF left we have been at it hahaha so gonna keep it up all the way till she shows her face. Hehehhehehe


----------



## Biotechick829

Well ladies, AF is FINALLY here and as expected its brutal :( 

Will be phoning the Dr in the am to get my next script and to ask for a referral to a specialist in case this next cycle doesn't work (which I hope we'll just end up canceling the specialist appointment[-o&lt;)

Is there anyone left for testing this month?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei: Until AF shows again 9 months later you mean, right? ;]
It's not usually that short, is it? Only 2 days??

Bio: Lots of couples end up getting their BFP after scheduling with their specialist and end up canceling. Hopefully that'll be you too! I was shocked you got BFN this cycle.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hahaha i don't wanna jinx myself though. 

Usually its about 3 including spotting days so its about right. Last month & this one it seemed a lot lighter though.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Wow, you're so lucky!! I wish mine were so easy going.
I hope you'll be temping more this cycle so I can stalk you :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yes mam I will!!! I got my thermometer right next to my bed. Last month I started temping later & it threw me off. Not going to do that again! 


Oh yeah!!! DD starts kindergarten tomorrow & I'm a nervous emotional wreck!!! They grow to fast :(



biotechick- I don't think we have anymore testers & instead of creating a new thread I'm just goingto change the name of this one :) & add everyones new testing date.


----------



## Biotechick829

Time to change the title of the thread! :thumbup:

Thanks Jenna. I know, we were shocked too, although I had a hunch something wasn't right or didn't take because of my temps after taking the stupid trigger and the flu I had around O time.

Onto next cycle! Still waiting back from the dr's office about getting me started on 150mg. They can't say no, right? :haha:. I just bought internet cheapie OPKs, which came with 10 HPT (more POAS!!). I haven't O'd on Clomid alone before, so hoping and praying this upped dose forces O. SMEP, preseed, OPKs, and mucinex. I'll _start_ testing September 19th (it seems SO far away!! :hissy:). Let's do this!


----------



## Jenna_KA

150 should do the trick I think. I had a friend TTC for 10 years and she did a bunch of 50 mg but they wouldn't up her dose so she got 150 from mexico (I know, she's bad lol) did 6 months of that and got pregnant the 7th month. Then when they were ready to try again they did 6 months of 150 and the 7th month they got pregnant again. And theeennn when they were ready for their 3rd and last, they did 6 months of 150 and AGAIN got pregnant the 7th month.
Just a silly story ;] But it shows there is hope even after 10 years. I know it wont take you 6 months though because you're doing more than she was.


I try not to talk about my pregnancy too much in here, but I have to share with my favorite BNB girls because none of the others in 2nd trimester care and I <3 all of you so much :D We're 20 weeks today, which marks the half way point :] Hoping the rest of this flies by!

I seem to have "popped" a little this month...
 



Attached Files:







61620weeks.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 68









20weeks001.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 8









20weeks002.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 10









20weeks003.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## never2late70

Jenna_KA said:


> 150 should do the trick I think. I had a friend TTC for 10 years and she did a bunch of 50 mg but they wouldn't up her dose so she got 150 from mexico (I know, she's bad lol) did 6 months of that and got pregnant the 7th month. Then when they were ready to try again they did 6 months of 150 and the 7th month they got pregnant again. And theeennn when they were ready for their 3rd and last, they did 6 months of 150 and AGAIN got pregnant the 7th month.
> Just a silly story ;] But it shows there is hope even after 10 years. I know it wont take you 6 months though because you're doing more than she was.
> 
> 
> I try not to talk about my pregnancy too much in here, but I have to share with my favorite BNB girls because none of the others in 2nd trimester care and I <3 all of you so much :D We're 20 weeks today, which marks the half way point :] Hoping the rest of this flies by!
> 
> I seem to have "popped" a little this month...

You're so freaking cute! I don't know about everyone else but I love that share with us! :happydance:

Did you get a tattoo while pregnant?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biotechich I hope they up your dosage!!! FXED !!! 

Jenna - love the bump pics :) you have really popped out more since the last time she shared pictures!!! 

So DH & I went to eat Chinese & when we got our fortune cookies he read his & smiled. I asked what it said so he read it to me & I thought nothing of it other than a stranger coming into our life. He then read it again saying its our baby.. here's what it said :

"A short stranger will enter your life with blessings to share"


----------



## Jenna_KA

No lol. The tattoo is on my left arm. In the first picture my forearm is covering it and the middle picture is actually showing my right arm. I had to flip the picture so my belly was facing the same direction as the other 2


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg Lei, that's so precious! That's another good luck charm!!!!! KEEP IT!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Oh he did lol! He stuck it in his wallet


----------



## Biotechick829

Jenna - thank you so much for the positive vibes! Really hoping this is it. Your bump is coming along beautifully! You're going to be one of those women who doesn't gain any fat during pregnancy aren't you? ;)

Lei - omg, that's hilarious!! :rofl: I've never heard of a fortune saying anything like that... I mean, come on, that has to be a good sign!!


----------



## Biotechick829

Forgot to mention, got my script for the 150mg, even though my dr is out this week on vacation :happydance: First pills tomorrow night!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopefully the side effects wont be too bad with such a high dose. Did you have many with the 100?


----------



## Biotechick829

Jenna_KA said:


> Hopefully the side effects wont be too bad with such a high dose. Did you have many with the 100?

Just hot flashes, night sweats, pelvic pain/sensations and mood swings :haha: If it means a BFP I'll take 100x the side effects


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hot flashes were the worst for me. I think it's the clomid secretly preparing you for pregnancy by giving you some of the symptoms ahead of time


----------



## snowflakes120

Lei - Does the Femara give you bad dreams? I have been getting scary dreams the past 2 mornings. Love the fortune. I have the one I got right before my BFP taped in my daily planner. 

Jenna - LOVE the bump pics! You are soo cute. I hope to keep my small shape just like you when I get PG!!

Angie - So happy for AF to give you a fresh new start of a cycle! 

Bio - Best of luck with the 150! I hope it works for you! 

I have been meaning to say when you talking about psychics - I did a free reading from Cheri22 months ago and she said Sept is either conceive month, find out month or birth month with a Boy. So I guess we will see if she's right. I try not to read into what they say. 

Not much going on with me. Just taking the Femara. Went to Acupuncture last night. And have my follie/lining Ultrasound on Friday. Hoping to be able to use the trigger shot early next week.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Snowflakes- I haven't really noticed it giving me bad dreams but I have noticed that my dreams.have been very detailed. I can wake up & tell DH exactly what happened in my dream to the tea hich is somthing I could never do before


----------



## Jenna_KA

I was browsing through BFP announcements and saw JustFluffy was BFP number 3 for August thread (there's always 3!)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Aww that's great!!! Haha yes there is. ill be sure and add her to the list.. then we can change the title !!! Wahooooo


----------



## Tmasters

Hi girls! I'm on cd 24 of my second month of clomid. Had a quick question about 21 day progesterone levels. I had mine on cd 23 and it came back at 3 which means no ovulation. However, based on my charting Of symptoms, cm, and cervix I ovulated around cd 21. Would this 21 day test be accurate then if I ovulated 1-2 days prior to having it drawn? The nurse called from my doctor's office today and said there is no way that the test is wrong and that I will be increased on clomid next week. Do I still have hope!? From cd 21-22 I had loads of EWCM and cramping as well as cervix being soft and open. Any input is great!! Good luck and baby dust to everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Biotechick829

Hooray new thread name!!! :dance: 

Thanks for updating it, Lei! How has femara side effects been for you this cycle?

Welcome, tmasters! If you O'd around CD22 then the CD21 bloods would not show that you O'd. Can you request a second draw on CD28? Are they putting you on Provera if you didn't O?


----------



## Tmasters

Biotechick829 said:


> Hooray new thread name!!! :dance:
> 
> Thanks for updating it, Lei! How has femara side effects been for you this cycle?
> 
> Welcome, tmasters! If you O'd around CD22 then the CD21 bloods would not show that you O'd. Can you request a second draw on CD28? Are they putting you on Provera if you didn't O?

That is what I tried to ask the nurse and she just kept repeating herself saying if you have a negative urine hpt on cd 28 then call us and we will do proverb and then increase clomid. I just am almost positive (as much as one can be) that I O'd late this cycle. My first pregnancy was with clomid and I ovulated on cd 23. I am just frustrated because everything I've read says progesterone levels aren't accurate unless tested 7 dpo. I guess I will try to express my concerns again since my cd 28 hpt will be a bfn anyways and maybe they will give me another week to test!? Ahhhhh...the frustrations of TTC!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Welcome Tmasters I would definitely push for them to draw more labs cause if you haven't Oed then it won't show up. Just in case keep Bding :) 


Biotechick - aside from the headaches its great :) I take my last 2 pills tomorrow & gonna start bding tonight. Hehe


----------



## Beautifullei2

one thing I noticed last night Is that I was having some major hot flashes. I had to drop my ac down ton about 68 just so I could sleep comfortable lol. I didnt get these the first time with Femara but whatever helps be get my bfp :) 

How is everyone else doing ??? 



*Also ladies don't forget to send me your testing dates  *


----------



## snowflakes120

Tmasters - What you were reading is correct. Progesterone levels are not accurate unless tested on 7dpo. Not everyone OV's on CD14 to make CD21 accurate for all woman. I have been getting my progesterone level checked for 5 months - it is always on 7dpo. Hope this helps!

Love the new Sept. name. I am ready to rock Sept out.

Sorry for the hot flashes Lei. I am still only getting weird-o dreams!! Tonight is my last dose! Getting super excited for Friday. FX for lots of follies and a great lining! I have had a thin lining in the past so I hoping it is better this time around.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Beautifullei2 said:


> one thing I noticed last night Is that I was having some major hot flashes. I had to drop my ac down ton about 68 just so I could sleep comfortable lol. I didnt get these the first time with Femara but whatever helps be get my bfp :)
> 
> How is everyone else doing ???
> 
> 
> 
> *Also ladies don't forget to send me your testing dates  *

This must mean you've got lots of femara and hormones flowing around getting you ready for a perfect 5 star O day and healthy eggie. :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> one thing I noticed last night Is that I was having some major hot flashes. I had to drop my ac down ton about 68 just so I could sleep comfortable lol. I didnt get these the first time with Femara but whatever helps be get my bfp :)
> 
> How is everyone else doing ???
> 
> 
> 
> *Also ladies don't forget to send me your testing dates  *
> 
> This must mean you've got lots of femara and hormones flowing around getting you ready for a perfect 5 star O day and healthy eggie. :)Click to expand...


I really hope so :D Im ready to have our BFP!!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I'm ready for you to have a BFP too!! My goodness. I think this time is the worst, the TWW before the TWW. Hurry up and O already :)

I like how you put the genders in the BFP lists :) Super cute idea.


----------



## Beautifullei2

snowflakes - keep us updated on your scan friday :D I hope the Femara works better for you !!! 

Jenna- hehehe you can probably tell im slow at work lol. I hunted everyone down that I could find .. some left the site after their :bfp: so wasn't able to find anything =(


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol I spend the majority of my days browsing BNB and stalking. I cant wait to start school and have something to occupy myself!


----------



## Beautifullei2

When are you starting?? I can only imagine the feeling. I was off work Monday & Tuesday since DD started kindergarten & I was stalking everyone on here lol. I needed an update on everyone so it gave me the time to do so. Also I noticed Ive been super sleepy which last time I took Femara I was the same way so I caught up on sleep.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I start the 11th. I finally have stuff to do this next week... OH is taking me "school shopping" today for a little book bag and stuff :) Maybe if I'm a good girl I can talk him in to buying me a maternity shirt since I only have 3 and none of my other shirts fit me anymore lol. Then Sat and Sun I'm going down to Portland for my friends baby shower. And thennnn next Friday we have doctors appointment, friends wedding sat, then school that Tuesday. We have to get abby shower and wedding gifts. And go by OH's dads to go through their boxes of baby clothes. I need a busy few days, I haven't done aaanything the last like 2 weeks I'm going crazy!


How was taking DD to school!?! Is she liking it?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Whew just reading that is making me tired lol jk!! That sounds like alot to keep you busy! Maternity shopping is always fun :D 

We have a wedding coming up next weekend & the weekend after that is my nephews birthday.. THHEEENNN the weekend after that is my best friends bacherlorette party which Im kind of afraid to drink. Well hopefully by then I will know if I am preggers cause its the 22nd :D Busy busy busy!! 

DD loves it!! Me on the other hand took it hard the first day. I cried like a big baby driving to the school & leaving. Luckily she didnt see me upset. When I got home the house was so quiet & I started looking at her baby pictures & balled my eyes out for about 2 hours. Im doing alot better now lol!! DH was laughing at me but when I explained to him that she was my only baby & its sad but exciting to see them grow, he then just hugged me. Its been so long for him since his DD will be 12 , I think he forgot how it felt to let go. 
I remember when DD was born & couldn't wait for her to hold up her head, then hold her bottle, crawl, walk.. all that fun stuff. Now that she is more independent it hurts to let her go :(


----------



## snowflakes120

I think I'm going to be testing most likely on 9/18. I'll know more on Friday when I will be actually be doing the IUI but that is good enough guess for right now!

Jenna - Hope you can squeeze out a few extra shirts outta hubby! What are you going to school for? You got some busy upcoming weeks ahead of you huns! You def need some new clothes for all your social events!!


----------



## faithforbaby

On my second round of Clomid 100mg with trigger shot! :) I will be triggering tomorrow evening and hopefully O Sat Am :) :) FXed for a :bfp: on Sat Sept 15 (my parent's anniversary!) GOOD LUCK TO ALL!! Good thread!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Beautifullei: We both have weddings to go to, yay :] I love weddings, I haven't been to one in years and I can't wait. This is my first same sex wedding so it'll be extra fun and there will be A LOT of old friends that I haven't seen in years too. && You're testing the 20th so I think by the 22nd you'll know not to drink ;]
You poor poor thing lol. That is so sad, I can't imagine having to do that. That's why I want my kids far apart so that way once we dreadfully get to that point, we'll have a brand new fresh baby to take us back to the beginning. Just remind yourself you'll get to start all over again very soon :]

Snowflakes: You're doing the IUI Friday?! Already?! Oooh I'm so exciteddd!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: !!!!!!! I'll be going to school for Phlebotomy. It's only 1 quarter long for the Basics class then another quarter for Advanced. I'm doing Basics this semester, taking winter off, then most likely doing the Advanced in spring. I'm sick of cleaning old people butts and being treated like garbage for it. The family members really give you no appreciation for all CNA's are put through, breaking our backs (literally) and bending backwards to make their family member comfortable and happy. I'm ready to poke people instead :] This seems to be a busy month for all of us. Do you have anything coming up besides the IUI??


On a side note, I just watched the series finale for Teen Mom (I know, blame my sister for getting me addicted to it) and I cried like a baby at the end when they played dramatic music and showed everything from their pregnancy to where they are now. I thought it fit well with the conversation about sending DD to school lol.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Welcome faithforbaby, 
How is the clomid treating you this second time around??


Snowflakes I got ya down!!! Im so excited for your IUI !! :happydance:

Jenna- I think this is the first bachelorette party I look forward to not being able to drink but we shall see what is planned for me!!! I have my lucky penny & DHS fortune right next to each other hehehe.

I too think that's why I want another so bad. It's actually one of the reasons we started trying after marriage cause 5 years apart is good for me. Lol. 

Phlebotomy is fun, if I could poke people all day it would be great!!:) 

Aww I missed it. I've been having to watch it online because both jobs & dds cheer practice has me tied up.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I've never been to a bachelorette party.. Can't wait for my first one though :]
You must not have Comcast, because I've been watching my episodes on OnDemand since I always forget when it's playing :dohh: It wasn't my favorite series finale though, nothing real special happened. It just felt like a normal episode that can continue. But oh well! Can't expect much from Teen Mom :haha:

Got all my school stuff, I feel like a kid again :] I put it all together in my new bag and put in on and looked in the mirror haha. No maternity shirt though, there was no maternity sections anywhere we went -.-

Anddd more busy-ness to add! I just got hired for a part time nanny job! WOO :happydance: It'll be before school every day 7-9 then Wednesdays 1:30-4:30. It'll fill even more of my boredom AND I'll be making some extra cash.


----------



## snowflakes120

Great job on the Nanny position! No, not IUI Friday. Ultrasound is Friday - they should be able to tell me when the IUI will be then. Prolly in a week or so. Phlebotomy - I give you major props! I could never do it - I have to look away when they take my blood! I've missed this whole season of Teen Mom. I'll need to see if DirecTV has it On Demand.

Lei - Hehe. So glad your penny and fortune are hanging out and making more good luck!!

Best of luck Faith!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thank you :) I'm really happy that I'll have something to occupy my time on a daily basis. I'm majorly lacking responsibilities right now (oh God, I never thought I'd say such a thing)

Haha sorry I got all excited, I thought you were saying IUI Friday  Well still, the US will be great! I cant wait to hear the news I hope your follies are looking pretty!!


----------



## Mookerr87

I'm new to the community, I'm going to try testing again on the 1st, and if I get a BFN, guess I'll be retesting on the 27th. Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna- I hadnt either until I got married almost a year ago. Now I swear I have been to abot 6 of them lol It seems as if all my friends are getting married or pregnant. Congrats on the Nanny Job. That will definately help you take up some of your time :) 

Snowflakes- FXED for a nice thick lining & lots of big follies :D BD like crazy!!! DH & I start our "marathon" tonight hehehehe.

Mookerr887- Welcome Hun!! :) FXed you won't have to wait until the 27th to test cause you will get your bfp this saturday! When is AF due?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Yippieeeeee! Strap on your warrior gear, its gonna be a busy week for you :) Get yo groove onnnn. So glad you're temping this cycle so we'll know when you're in the clear and I can grade you on your work. Are you done messing with OPKs? You haven't used those in a while. I feel like they confuse things, but can also be helpful in other ways.

Omg... I was watching A Baby Story this morning and OH says "You know honey, you're gonna go through a lot of pain during labor and birth." I said "Thank you honey... I'm well aware." And he adds "They say its twice more than the human body is designed to handle." Haha he has good intentions.
After the baby shower this weekend my friend and I are going to try and induce her labor with all the wives tales home remedies. I called it an after party preggo style.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> I've never been to a bachelorette party.. Can't wait for my first one though :]
> You must not have Comcast, because I've been watching my episodes on OnDemand since I always forget when it's playing :dohh: It wasn't my favorite series finale though, nothing real special happened. It just felt like a normal episode that can continue. But oh well! Can't expect much from Teen Mom :haha:
> 
> Got all my school stuff, I feel like a kid again :] I put it all together in my new bag and put in on and looked in the mirror haha. No maternity shirt though, there was no maternity sections anywhere we went -.-
> 
> Anddd more busy-ness to add! I just got hired for a part time nanny job! WOO :happydance: It'll be before school every day 7-9 then Wednesdays 1:30-4:30. It'll fill even more of my boredom AND I'll be making some extra cash.




Jenna_KA said:


> Yippieeeeee! Strap on your warrior gear, its gonna be a busy week for you :) Get yo groove onnnn. So glad you're temping this cycle so we'll know when you're in the clear and I can grade you on your work. Are you done messing with OPKs? You haven't used those in a while. I feel like they confuse things, but can also be helpful in other ways.
> 
> Omg... I was watching A Baby Story this morning and OH says "You know honey, you're gonna go through a lot of pain during labor and birth." I said "Thank you honey... I'm well aware." And he adds "They say its twice more than the human body is designed to handle." Haha he has good intentions.
> After the baby shower this weekend my friend and I are going to try and induce her labor with all the wives tales home remedies. I called it an after party preggo style.




ahhhh Jenna I love that!! Im sitting at work & bust out laughing while the clinic was dead silent!!! :winkwink: I feel my ovaries churning lol :happydance: Can't tell just yet what side I may Ovulate from cause there both kicking at me but hopefully I get a nice big mature follie! :thumbup: 


Awww I love that show!!! I always watch it when I stay home from work. Have you ever seen the one on Oxgyn I think.. Its called 1 born every minute or something like that. It really isnt that bad & you honestly do forget it all once the baby is out. The pain just disapears. I had dd naturally & would do it all over again :D The part that I hated the most was when they keep pushing on your uterus every so many hours! Now that hurts! 

NO MORE opks!! They always threw me off & when I started getting +'s I would turn into a sex driving lunatic hahah!! LIKE we have to BD now or we are gonna miss it hahahaha! Just going to keep temping & DH is so good at reminding me to do so. Im so glad he's home though :D

That whole remedie about BD like crazy didn't work for me =( I did however walk a ton which may have helped labor as well.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Beautifullei2 said:


> ahhhh Jenna I love that!! Im sitting at work & bust out laughing while the clinic was dead silent!!! :winkwink: I feel my ovaries churning lol :happydance: Can't tell just yet what side I may Ovulate from cause there both kicking at me but hopefully I get a nice big mature follie! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Awww I love that show!!! I always watch it when I stay home from work. Have you ever seen the one on Oxgyn I think.. Its called 1 born every minute or something like that. It really isnt that bad & you honestly do forget it all once the baby is out. The pain just disapears. I had dd naturally & would do it all over again :D The part that I hated the most was when they keep pushing on your uterus every so many hours! Now that hurts!
> 
> NO MORE opks!! They always threw me off & when I started getting +'s I would turn into a sex driving lunatic hahah!! LIKE we have to BD now or we are gonna miss it hahahaha! Just going to keep temping & DH is so good at reminding me to do so. Im so glad he's home though :D
> 
> That whole remedie about BD like crazy didn't work for me =( I did however walk a ton which may have helped labor as well.

Haha, I love laughing when it's quiet and nobody understands. :D Maybe you'll O from BOTH and you'll have TWINS!! :baby: :baby: 
I haven't seen that one.. and it's not on OnDemand :[ The only one I've heard of on Oxygen is I'm Having Their Baby. And that one just makes me sad lol. There is noooo way I'm doing it naturally. MAD props to those who do, but it is sooo not for me! I told OH I'm getting an epidural a week before labor so I know for sure I wont feel a thing :winkwink: && I'm going to leave the BD to jump start labor to her OH :haha: We're gonna try everything else though! Spicy food, raspberry white tea, we're going to drive around over a bunch of speed bumps, climb her stairs, you name it! She can stimulate her own nipples... I told her I would give her acupuncture. It couldn't be that hard, right? :winkwink:


----------



## Biotechick829

Snowflakes - GL with your u/s tomorrow! I hope there's some big fat follies!!!

Faith - Happy trigger day!! Time to get BD'ing!

mookerr - Two days left till testing!! Keeping my FX for your BFP!!

Lei, Jenna - how are you lovely ladies doing? Lei, great to hear you have ovary action! :happydance:

Yesterday I received in the mail internet cheapies, 40 OPKs and 10 HPTs (hooray Amazon!). Will start using OPKs Tuesday, 2x-3x a day! So far on the 150mg I feel like the side effects are hitting me a few days earlier than they did on the 100mg. Last night (the night of CD4) I got really bad hot flashes. In my notes I don't usually have them until the night of CD5-10. Feeling pinching in both my right and left ovaries (the 3 times I've been scanned I only made mature follies on the left), so thinking it's a very good sign!! :) (FX the right side finally makes an eggy!!)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lmao!! Oh heavens you have me laughing so hard!!! hahahaha 

Whatever helps , right?? lol!!! Use Dr. Google, Im sure you could find more remedies haha! 

Twins would be lovely, I wouldnt mind it but they would be my last lol :) They run in mine & DH's family. I would love to have a boy & girl if it were twins. I wonder what the chances are with Femara, Ill have to "google" it lol


Biotechick- YIPPIE!!! I have everything crossed for you (except my legs due to BD) but ill cross them after hahaha!! That 150mg is sure to do the trick :happydance: Sorry about the hot falshes though, last night I made the family freeze again because I was getting them. Femara hasn't made me get them before so I am hoping its a good thing!


----------



## snowflakes120

I soooo want twins!! My mom is a twin and my dad has twin sisters. Here's hoping!


----------



## Biotechick829

Twins run in my family, too! 2 sets on my maternal grandmas side and my mom was pregnant with twins (she lost them at 22 weeks). Both of them have been reminding me that twins run in our family, but they seem to miss the fact that I don't ovulate on my own:dohh:

Snowflake and Lei - I'm sending you all of my twin vibes!! I'm overwhelmed just thinking of having twins for our first! ;)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Send all the twin vibes you can :) I already have their names picked out hehehe!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

We don't have any twins on either side of our families  So I don't think twins will ever be in our favor. Which I'm fine with, I think twins would be a little overwhelming for me. I used to want them as a kid until I grew up and understood the responsibilities ONE baby came with haha.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I think my biggest fear with them is actually having them grow in me lol! I would be praying to the stretch mark gods hourly that my skin goes back to normal hahahaha!!! 

I think I may O from left Ovary this cycle. That one is giving me lots of aches & Ive noticed my cm is slowing changing. Its between sticky & creamy so hopefully by the weekend.


----------



## snowflakes120

Yeah for all the twins in families here! I could be done and over with all in one shot! My age is getting up there so I would love it!

CD9 ultrasound went good. Also had estrogen bloods again. They found 3 follicles >10mm on my left and 1 >10mm on my right. My lining was 5mm - which seems decent from what Dr. Google says. Still too early to trigger. I will need to go back again Mon or Tues for another ultrasound to see where I stand. They are going to call me today and let me know when to come in.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Snowflakes thats not bad for cd9!!! FXed they grow nice & big over the weekend. :happydance: Dr. Google said they grow about 1 to 2 mm a day so when you go back next week they will be ready to burst! 

How you feeling??


I could not sleep for the life of me last night. I swear I woke up about 10 times thinking I was late for work. I also had the weirdest dreams last night!!


----------



## Biotechick829

snowflakes120 said:


> Yeah for all the twins in families here! I could be done and over with all in one shot! My age is getting up there so I would love it!
> 
> CD9 ultrasound went good. Also had estrogen bloods again. They found 3 follicles >10mm on my left and 1 >10mm on my right. My lining was 5mm - which seems decent from what Dr. Google says. Still too early to trigger. I will need to go back again Mon or Tues for another ultrasound to see where I stand. They are going to call me today and let me know when to come in.

CD9 and you already have 3 follicles ~10mm?!? Yayyy!!! :happydance: Did they tell you the exact size? If you have more than one mature follie and you take a trigger shot, it ups the chance of multiples even more ;)

I had an 8mm follie on CD10 one cycle and by CD17 I triggered a 20mm follie, so you sound right on schedule to be triggered early-mid next week!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Woohoo, looking good snowflakes!


----------



## Beautifullei2

its always so quiet before the tww lol!!!! 

Hope every is well & has a great labor day weekend!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I've noticed that haha. And on weekends it gets super quiet.

My friend and I just realized we'll be trying to start her labor on labor day. Do you think that'll bring some kind of good luck??


----------



## Beautifullei2

i sure hope it does lol!!! When is her actual due date??


----------



## Biotechick829

I know, the tww to O sucks :growlmad:

Next week's chatter should pick up for all of us, though, getting that much closer to O! ;)


----------



## Biotechick829

Well ladies, tonight I'm going to see one of my girlfriends that I haven't seen in a couple months. She's due 2 weeks before I was and up until we lost our angel we were bump buddies. 

I'm really forcing myself to see her. I didn't go to her shower. I'm so happy for her and her husband but at the same time it's so heart wrenching to look at her belly and know that's what I should look like right now and that DH and I are still struggling TTC. 

Will try to keep my composure tonight. No heavy drinking because emotions get out of control way too easily and I'll make sure to avoid her nursery. Ohh boyyy... :cry:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Aww Bio- I can't even imagine how hard it must be for you or the emotions you may be feeling :hugs: Just know we are here to lend a helping hand as well as listening to any venting that you need to do :) Lots of :hugs: your way hun!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei: I'm not sure. It's very soon though. We're doing this a little early, I know it's not recommended to try this before the actual due date but she's definitely after 37 weeks so technically it's safe to deliver ;]

Bio: That must be really tough :[ You don't have to go you know. I'm sure she would understand, and if she doesn't then she's not much of a friend to begin with. You need to put yourself first here and if it's something that heart wrenching you shouldn't put yourself through it. Sending lots of hugs your way!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna- oh then she is fine lol! I had DD about 2 weeks early & she was 7lbs 3oz.


----------



## Biotechick829

Lei - Thanks, hun :hugs: is it sad that I'm tearing up right now thinking of how much of an amazing support system you girls are??? :flower:

Jenna - I think she knows how I feel, but I haven't openly told her. I've pretty much need to force myself else it might not ever get easier. Like the day I will go and meet her new daughter in less than 2 months... I kinda don't even want to think about it...

I'll be sure to talk to DH beforehand in case I need to leave early.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Im sure your DH would understand that just fine. I hope your friend can also understand where you are coming from & not get upset. Its understandable that she is excited but as a friend she should also understand that you are hurt & it wont be easy. I do hope all goes well for you hun. :hugs: 

This site is amazing. I have support from friends but you ladies have offered me so much more. Us all going through the same things brings us alot closer & gives us a better understanding of what we are going through! 
I love my BNB ladies!! :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh Bioteck. Many hugs. I know how awful that is. Keep your chin up girl! I think my follies were like 1 @ 13mm, 2 @12mm and the right 1 @15mm... I think the right one is the cyst I had that is shrinking and resolving though.... Gotta get those bad boys a bit bigger! FX for at least 2 mature follies for my twins!! 

Jenna - How fun working on laboring over labor day!! Hehe!!

Lei - Feeling good. No side effects at all from the Femara. But then again I didn't have any with Clomid either. Bad dreams are gone now that I am done with the course. When should you OV?

I gotta go back Tuesday to check my follies and lining again. It's gonna be holy hell getting to the RE office too because the DNC (Democratic National Convention) is here in town. The nurse told me to give an extra half hour to get to the RE office - great. It's takes me half hour already - I need to be there at 6:30am. I will have to leave my house at 5:30am. Ugh!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Bio- Why don't you talk to her? I think it'd be a big relief for you, also it'll avoid confusion by her not knowing why you may not not seem so "over joyed" about the baby. She may be more sympathetic than you might think.

Snowflakes- That sounds like a NIGHTMARE. I'm soooo not a morning person >.< That would kill me. Props to you though, anything for that BFP :]


----------



## Beautifullei2

Snowflakes that is early!! But so well worth it for that bfp :) week I can't wait to see how much they have grown! 


AF DH & I we had a great evening tonight! Went & had dinner which was nice & now we are laying around watching movies. We have a house full tonight with our kids & im also watching my brother's kids :) looking forward to a busy weekend ... Thank goodness so I don't think about ovulation to much hehehe


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopefully it wont interfere with a daily BD!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ohhhhh nooooo way!!! Lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

I had the best dream ever last night :) 
I dreamt that I got my bfp :happydance: I've ways dreamt of being pregnant in my dreams or having a new born.:....... I've never dreamt of taking the test though & seeing two lines! I really hope this is a sign


----------



## Jenna_KA

I had a dream I got a BFP the night before/morning I got mine!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Wahoo I hope that it works the same for me :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

I see a small temp spike today, but looks like it might not be legit?? Did you do it late??


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yes I woke up 2 hours later. I havent felt much pains down there so not sure whats going on. Usually can tell when I'm going to o but all seems okay I guess


----------



## Jenna_KA

As long as you're BDing :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Big temp drop this morning so not sure what that's about but we got more preseed & used that yesterday. I also kept my lucky penny right by my side & after BD put it on my belly. Needless to say I fell asleep but when I woke up it was still there lmao. FF says i should o today but I don't think so.Since TTC I have always been able to tell when I O & this cycle just seems off so I'm not holding my breath to a bfp.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I've heard you can get a temp drop the day of or day before O, but dang lol! Maybe it means a power O :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

I sure hope so lol. I couldn't believe how.much of a drop it was. I guess we will see what the next few temps look like


----------



## Beautifullei2

I sure hope so lol. I couldn't believe how.much of a drop it was. I guess we will see what the next few temps look like


----------



## Jenna_KA

Did you ask the Google machine? 
Looks like we won't be having labor on labor day. We tried lol, but her little boo is still too cozy. Oh well :) Being here and seeing everything ready and her preparing is making me want Draven here so bad already. I feel frustrated because I'm only half way lol. But he'll ne here before I know it I'm sure. Just being impatient after seeing everything totally ready in her house. Draven's been super quiet the last 3 days :/ I know its totally normal, but you know how it is...hard to take your own advice. He's always so crazy active! Even after 2 cups of coffee he's not moving :(


----------



## Beautifullei2

I sure did & from what I read its pretty common for women to have a drop before ovulation. 

Oh I bet its exciting to know what you have to look forward to :) you still have plenty of time so enjoy sleeping in while you can ;) 

I'm sure draven is getting nice & cozy which is normal! See he's a banana now :) Wahoo!!!


----------



## Biotechick829

Lei - a temp drop is fabulous!!! It's from the estrogen surge that happens right before the LH surge, that's right before O!!!! (is that confusing? lol ;))

I've been quiet on BnB this past weekend. Really just had a lot going on. This morning I thought to myself, "holy crap, CD10! Time to pay attention!" I start OPK'ing (again) today (I know, Lei. OPKs are a major PIA!!). Got a little EWCM yesterday and BOTH of my ovaries have been taking turns hurting, but as of this morning, it feels like just the right side has a brick in it. It was noticeable enough to wake me up this morning. Started taking mucinex today as well. To top it off, DH and I are going to look at a house tomorrow! Very excited!!!!!!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## snowflakes120

I had my CD13 ultrasound today. I have 1 -22mm follie and 1 - 14mm follie. Lining is 8.9 - I so happy about this! I supposed to trigger tonight. IUI is supposed to be Thursday. I am so afraid that I am going to pop the 22mm follie any second and the IUI/money would all be a waste... I don't know. I have alot of anxiety about this today. I didn't particularly like the nurse I had at the RE office. I get done with the u/s and she says "ok, when do you want to come in for the IUI?" I said "um, I don't know". I just kinda figured they would be telling me not asking me. I've never done this before. I was taken aback. Just don't feel confident or positive about it at all anymore. I'm afraid our timing was all off with this stupid holiday. IUI's are successful when the timing is perfect. I feel like we missed it. I also have no clue if we are supposed to BD tomorrow or not. Guess I have to just wait and ask when they call today with the Thurs. IUI times that are available.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biotechick829 said:


> Lei - a temp drop is fabulous!!! It's from the estrogen surge that happens right before the LH surge, that's right before O!!!! (is that confusing? lol ;))
> 
> I've been quiet on BnB this past weekend. Really just had a lot going on. This morning I thought to myself, "holy crap, CD10! Time to pay attention!" I start OPK'ing (again) today (I know, Lei. OPKs are a major PIA!!). Got a little EWCM yesterday and BOTH of my ovaries have been taking turns hurting, but as of this morning, it feels like just the right side has a brick in it. It was noticeable enough to wake me up this morning. Started taking mucinex today as well. To top it off, DH and I are going to look at a house tomorrow! Very excited!!!!!!
> 
> How's everyone else doing?


No it sounds about right, Of course I used Dr. Google so it made me feel alot better :) My temps are usually never this low so I am going to try & get dh to BD every night until saturday (which Im sure he won't mind.) 

Oh yay that's so exciting! House shopping is always fun especially when you can start planning for a nursery! :happydance: OPKS & I are not the best of friends lol but I have to admit it did take away the urge to POAS hehehe. :blush:




snowflakes120 said:


> I had my CD13 ultrasound today. I have 1 -22mm follie and 1 - 14mm follie. Lining is 8.9 - I so happy about this! I supposed to trigger tonight. IUI is supposed to be Thursday. I am so afraid that I am going to pop the 22mm follie any second and the IUI/money would all be a waste... I don't know. I have alot of anxiety about this today. I didn't particularly like the nurse I had at the RE office. I get done with the u/s and she says "ok, when do you want to come in for the IUI?" I said "um, I don't know". I just kinda figured they would be telling me not asking me. I've never done this before. I was taken aback. Just don't feel confident or positive about it at all anymore. I'm afraid our timing was all off with this stupid holiday. IUI's are successful when the timing is perfect. I feel like we missed it. I also have no clue if we are supposed to BD tomorrow or not. Guess I have to just wait and ask when they call today with the Thurs. IUI times that are available.



Wahoo for the 22mm follie!! Snowflakes I would call the clinic back & see if you can do IUI sooner. I thought it was suppose to be done the next day or 24 hours after trigger. (I could be wrong, just going off what I have read from others) 



AF it was a great weekend. Spent most of it relaxing & even pulled in some extra shifts at my p.t job :) Last night while in the shower I checked my cervix out of curiosity & it was nice & soft ..oh & open.. It was weird & I never check it but after reading up on google everything seemed to be going right!!

Now that everyone is about to O, hopefully the site will be a little more chatty hehehe! 

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Biotechick829

snowflakes120 said:


> I had my CD13 ultrasound today. I have 1 -22mm follie and 1 - 14mm follie. Lining is 8.9 - I so happy about this! I supposed to trigger tonight. IUI is supposed to be Thursday. I am so afraid that I am going to pop the 22mm follie any second and the IUI/money would all be a waste... I don't know. I have alot of anxiety about this today. I didn't particularly like the nurse I had at the RE office. I get done with the u/s and she says "ok, when do you want to come in for the IUI?" I said "um, I don't know". I just kinda figured they would be telling me not asking me. I've never done this before. I was taken aback. Just don't feel confident or positive about it at all anymore. I'm afraid our timing was all off with this stupid holiday. IUI's are successful when the timing is perfect. I feel like we missed it. I also have no clue if we are supposed to BD tomorrow or not. Guess I have to just wait and ask when they call today with the Thurs. IUI times that are available.

Hoooraaayy big follie and perfect lining!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: 

I agree about getting your IUI scheduled earlier than Thursday. Before you take the trigger shot, can you take an OPK to make sure you haven't started surging on your own? If the OPK is negative, then an IUI tomorrow afternoon/evening would be perfect ;) Can you BD before and after the IUI?


----------



## Beautifullei2

I have a question ladies :) TMI ALERT!!

So I am a bit confused on my cm these past few days. Yesterday it was clear mixed with a little bit of white so I put it down as Whatery, When I showered & check it, it was a bit foggy & stretchy. Should I have put it as something else. Then the day before that it was creamy with a little bit of wateryness to it (not much) Im just unsure if im documenting it right or if its old Spermies. Well today I go to the bathroom & its white again (creamy) IM SO CONFUSED!! =/ I am happy to say I am feeling alot of pains down there so I know O is coming up :D


----------



## Biotechick829

Beautifullei2 said:


> I have a question ladies :) TMI ALERT!!
> 
> So I am a bit confused on my cm these past few days. Yesterday it was clear mixed with a little bit of white so I put it down as Whatery, When I showered & check it, it was a bit foggy & stretchy. Should I have put it as something else. Then the day before that it was creamy with a little bit of wateryness to it (not much) Im just unsure if im documenting it right or if its old Spermies. Well today I go to the bathroom & its white again (creamy) IM SO CONFUSED!! =/ I am happy to say I am feeling alot of pains down there so I know O is coming up :D

I have to admit, catagorizing cm is a pain!! If it's watery or milky (wet, but not clear) I mark it as watery. Anything that stretches over 1-2" is EWCM, cloudy or clear. I have noticed close to O I get creamy cm in the morning and by late afternoon it's full on EWCM.

There is some kind of test you can do to see if it's fertile cm or left overs. If you put a drop in a glass of cold water and it sits at the top (kind of like oil), it's left overs. If it sinks to the bottom, it's fertile cm. I've only tried this once, and honestly I just got more confused :rofl:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biotechick829 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question ladies :) TMI ALERT!!
> 
> So I am a bit confused on my cm these past few days. Yesterday it was clear mixed with a little bit of white so I put it down as Whatery, When I showered & check it, it was a bit foggy & stretchy. Should I have put it as something else. Then the day before that it was creamy with a little bit of wateryness to it (not much) Im just unsure if im documenting it right or if its old Spermies. Well today I go to the bathroom & its white again (creamy) IM SO CONFUSED!! =/ I am happy to say I am feeling alot of pains down there so I know O is coming up :D
> 
> I have to admit, catagorizing cm is a pain!! If it's watery or milky (wet, but not clear) I mark it as watery. Anything that stretches over 1-2" is EWCM, cloudy or clear. I have noticed close to O I get creamy cm in the morning and by late afternoon it's full on EWCM.
> 
> There is some kind of test you can do to see if it's fertile cm or left overs. If you put a drop in a glass of cold water and it sits at the top (kind of like oil), it's left overs. If it sinks to the bottom, it's fertile cm. I've only tried this once, and honestly I just got more confused :rofl:Click to expand...

I have NEVER heard of that but I will do that tonight. However I think I may go buy some disposable cups because something about putting my cm in a glass then drinking from it groses me out hahahaha! 

Your info really does help though :) Thank you!! I told DH just in case we are BD every night :)


----------



## Biotechick829

Question - If I took Clomid CD3-7, I should get reliable OPK reads by CD10, right?

I took an OPK at 1pm today and it suprised me how dark it was (this was within 5 min of taking the test). It's negative, but it suprised me how dark it was:
https://i1252.photobucket.com/albums/hh568/Biotechick829/0284088B-3FA3-4BA6-A5CC-03913EB7B7B5-4223-00000660E3DEC7B1.jpg

Lei - what issues did you have with OPKs and Clomid?

My right ovary feels like it wants to ovulate and soon, lol! As the day is going on it's getting worse. It's the same heavy pressure feeling I've gotten a day or so before O with the trigger, but it's SO early, only CD10!


----------



## snowflakes120

Like biochick, if it's milky then I put watery. If it lotiony, I put creamy. I don't get anything that stretches ever. I've honestly never even seen EWCM. Which is the main reason why I am getting the IUI.

Talked to the nurse, I am told to BD tonight skip tomorrow. Trigger tonight at 10pm. You usually OV 24-36 hrs after injection. Hubby goes in Thurs. @ 8am to give his goods. I go in at 10am for the actual IUI. I am quite excited now. I expressed my concerns about OVing the 22mm follie. She said it's all good and not to worry. She said that is is actually 22mm by 19mm - so I need to add those up and divide by 2. So it's actually only 20.5mm in diameter. I was relieved when she said that. FX that this is our month!!


----------



## snowflakes120

I'd do another OPK around dinner time Bio. That is getting super close!! early too!! And I'd hit those sheet girl. When in doubt, hump it out!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Bio- i just got so many +'s & even though I was told to use the darkest one it still confused me. Not to mention I would see a + & think we had to BD right then & there so it was a turn off for BD'ing. My FS said clomid is known to give alot of +'s though. 

Wahoo snowflakes!!!! Im so excited for you!


----------



## Biotechick829

snowflakes120 said:


> I'd do another OPK around dinner time Bio. That is getting super close!! early too!! And I'd hit those sheet girl. *When in doubt, hump it out!!*

Hahahaha :rofl: ;)


----------



## Jenna_KA

I was listening to an old CD I made about 6 months ago while TTC and a song came on that I listened to A LOT. I wanted to share with my BNB ladies. I still remember how frustrating it is doing this month after month.
So Hard by Dixie Chicks
YouTube it or something, it helped me get through the rough days.

<3


----------



## Beautifullei2

Pretty song :) I love country music & it always has such a positive message.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I know I didn't used to like it until a couple years ago. Then I was like "What have I been missing?"


----------



## Beautifullei2

I know the feeling. I even got DH into it lol. He works at a body shop & he said the guys always give him a hard time when he has it on hehehe.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I'm totally stalking your charts right now lol I feel like a creep. But the last time you actually caught your O with BBT it was on CD 15. And I couldn't help notice that today is CD 15 :] Better get busy!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Trust me we are lol. We have been trying to BD every night :) & I have my lucky penny to place on my abdomen after to help the swimmers :) 


So I have a question for you ladies. Yesterday my mouth was hurting & when I woke up this morning i was
In so much pain & my face was swollen. I called my dentist & went in. Apparently my wisdom teeth are erupted (whatever that mean). Long story short, the dentist put me on amoxicillin & Norco for the pain. Do you think that will affect us getting our bfp ? I tried to google but couldn't find much & now I'm worried. I'm going to plan to have them surgically removed next week but the timeing is horrible right now.


----------



## bettybee1

Amoxcillen defiantly won't affect anything coz you can take that whilst pregnant with no issues am not sure about the other one though ?:/ I know in England they give metrodizole with Amoxcillen and you can't take met whilst preg ?? Did you dentist say don't drink whilst your taking the netro stuff ?? X


----------



## stevens2010

Can I join? I'm currently on my 4th round of 100mg Clomid, am 5dpo today and official testing date is the 15th September. Praying so hard for a May 2013 baby! 

Come on Clomid BFPs! 

:)


----------



## Beautifullei2

bettybee- He really didn't say anything about drinking. He just told me to start the meds right away. 

Stevens2010 - Welcome hun!


----------



## Biotechick829

Lei - that is awful!!! What horrible, horrible timing! Are you feeling any relief? Hopefully your surgery falls right between O and implantation. It looks like O day is really close, maybe even today?! ;) Do you have any physical symptoms of O?

stevens - welcome! You're such a patient person waiting until 14DPO ;) I always tell myself to wait that long, but in reality I start POAS 9/10 DPO :haha: How's this TWW treating you? FX for your BFP!

I'm CD12 today and my right ovary is out of control... well, maybe I'm exaggerating, but there is so much pressure and discomfort. Haven't gotten a +OPK yet, but the past two days they've been relatively dark. I'm thinking I just have a high level of LH before O, but I am hoping and praying I get nice fat dark test lines in the next few days and O on my own without a trigger!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biotechick829 said:


> Lei - that is awful!!! What horrible, horrible timing! Are you feeling any relief? Hopefully your surgery falls right between O and implantation. It looks like O day is really close, maybe even today?! ;) Do you have any physical symptoms of O?
> 
> stevens - welcome! You're such a patient person waiting until 14DPO ;) I always tell myself to wait that long, but in reality I start POAS 9/10 DPO :haha: How's this TWW treating you? FX for your BFP!
> 
> I'm CD12 today and my right ovary is out of control... well, maybe I'm exaggerating, but there is so much pressure and discomfort. Haven't gotten a +OPK yet, but the past two days they've been relatively dark. I'm thinking I just have a high level of LH before O, but I am hoping and praying I get nice fat dark test lines in the next few days and O on my own without a trigger!



Once I take the norco I am okay but Im so afraid to take it fearing that it will have an effect on us ttc. so I have only been taking it when I really need it. Im going to try & plan the oral surgery for tomorrow. 

Oh the pains I have been having have been nuts. I really have not been having much of any CM though so DH & I have been using preseed to help out with that.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Called the dentist & they are going to remove it tomorrow. Hopefully since I am just about to O & implantation wouldnt have occured yet, it wont affect anything.


----------



## snowflakes120

Lei - Hope your tooth feels better soon! Glad you are getting it out tomorrow.

Welcome stevens.

Well, I am done with IUI #1. Things went well. However, our timing was so absolutely horrible. My bbt temp today rose a half a degree. So that means I OV'd yesterday. I bet it was when I was feeling all those pains around 10am. If that's the case then the egg would have been already dead by the time we did the IUI today. 

Alls I can hope for is that some of hubby's swimmers made it up to wait for the egg during our Tuesday night BD. Or that I possibly OV"d later than I think yesterday and the egg was still alive. Either way I feel for sure out already. What a waste of money.

Good news is that hubby's numbers were freaking awesome. They want > 5 million. Hubby gave up 35 million post wash with 97% motility. He's got some superman swimmers. 

I feel like giving up though. I don't know how much longer I take this and be strong. I am so sick of things not going right for us.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Awww snowflakes don't beat yourself up hun. You never know so don't get to far ahead. Think positive :) If your hunny's sperm count was that high Im sure there were plenty of swimmers waiting for the egg. :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Not sure whats going on down there but if I havent O'ed yet im gearing up for a strong one. I have been having some intense pains & aches down there. Whew!!


----------



## stevens2010

Thanks for the welcome ladies. :)

I'm 6dpo today and not feeling much in the way of symptoms but of course it's still early. My belly felt a bit tight at 4dpo and I woke with a very stuffy nose at 5dpo but these could be completely irrelevant to pregnancy symptoms and I'm just clutching at straws! LOL. 

I have quite a few cheapies so am finding it hard to stay away from the tests... I'm only steering clear cos I keep reminding myself it's too early and my bean(s) may not have implanted yet. 

I might do a sneaky early test around 10 dpo... just 4 more days to go!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Beautifullei2 said:


> Not sure whats going on down there but if I havent O'ed yet im gearing up for a strong one. I have been having some intense pains & aches down there. Whew!!

It looks on your chart like you o'd. Even though your post "o" temps aren't as high as usual. I'm sure they'll go up. Either way, I'd say BD one more day to make sure and it looks like you covered your bases pretty darn well! GOLD STAR!!! :yipee:

Good luck with your appointment today :( Ouchies.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I know dh & I have seriously been at it lol! I do plan to continue through out the weekend :) Just to be on the safe side!! Wahoo :happydance:

You know the dentist just called me & told me they could only remove the top tooth because the bottom one is wrapped around the bone & needs to be done by an oral surgeon. I am so mad cause thats the one that is hurting me the most right now =( She said to just rinse my mouth with warm water & salt anytime I eat or drink anything. No fun! Hopefully I can get with the oral surgeon soon though & have them removed.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Whaaat? That's irritating! Can you do that if you get pg??? Did you get the number? Just tell them its a dire emergency lol.


----------



## Beautifullei2

If I do get my bfp this month then I would have to wait until after the baby is born because they have to put me under, They consider it a surgery so Im not happy about that. A friend of mine that I work with just told me about her doctor & she said they got hers done quick so I am going to give them a call .


----------



## Jenna_KA

What awful timing this is! Maybe THIS is the medical thing the psychic was talking about. It seems like you just had 2 crummy things happen back to back!


----------



## Beautifullei2

according to FF I think I may have O'ed between CD13-15. I would be almost positive to say CD14 though cause my cervix was super high on cd 13&14. Yestderday it was alot lower & a bit uncomfortable for DH to go all the way in during BD time but I sucked it up anyway lol. 

It may be but either way I just wish she would tell me when Im going to get my bfp lol.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I would suggest getting a reading from someone else but both of mind were wrong, all it did was make me feel super discouraged for no reason because I ended up getting it sooner lol. But its still fun, and I've seen they are right sometimes too.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I may look into it :) She did say that it would happen by the end of the year & we are only 3 months away!!! Wahoo!! So lucky 3 maybe this is the month :D


----------



## Jenna_KA

There's so many "lucky"s about this month, it's making me feel like this may be it. Except for the one unlucky situation with your mouth lol. Hopefully you'll get that taken care of before implantation though :]


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna- I know its making me excited :D 


Bio- any signs of O...or are your opks getting darker?

Snowflakes- Looks like you & I are both on CD16


----------



## Biotechick829

Wooohooo, Lei!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: It definitely looks like you O'd! And you has such an AMAZING number of BDs!!!! Can't wait to see tomorrow's temp (and maybe crosshairs?!? ;))

I don't know what's going on with me. Having clear EWCM and ovaries have been super active the past few days and pretty calm today (although I still feel them). I think my CP is moving to SHO, will check during my usually time at night. CD13, OPK at 11:30am looks just like the last few days...
https://i1252.photobucket.com/albums/hh568/Biotechick829/E8FA4F60-FB29-48AD-87F2-9C51427E0276-2421-000004B78FF3D256.jpg

Hoping I get a blazing positive soon! It would totally feel like a BFP at this point :haha:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lol anything to see double line :D :happydance: 

they are getting darker.. Hopefully by saturday you should have O'ed :D In the mean time BD like crazy. 

I think this is the first cycle DH & I have BD every day like this lol. I missed him while he was gone so we have lots of making up to do hehehe. I really am hoping it gives me my crosshairs too!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Look at that temp spike today Lei! Woooohooooo!!! That looks so good :) :dance: I have Dora the Explorer singing in my head now saying "You did it, you did it, you did it Hooray!" Your BD schedule was GREAT. EEEEP I'm so excited to see you test! Test right now!!! (Just kidding lol)


Did you call that oral surgeon? I hope this doesn't affect it :(


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lmao!!!! My dd always says that! Hahaha. I think some of the spike.is from a fever though. I woke up at 1 am running a high fer & now I feel fine. (Who knows) hehehe I wish I could test right now & it be + lol. 

I called but there gonna call me back with the referral speciaslist to discuss payment options n crud.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I've been saying "hot dog hot dog hot diggidy dog" lately because of the girl I nanny. She loves that show and the song is so catchy lol.

A fever? From what? Did you actually take your temperature to check or did you just feel feverish? And did you feel feverish when you took your temp for real for BBT? Because maybe it was gone by then. The temp isn't unrealisticly high, its just good so it very well nay not be from the fever :)

Tell them to hurry their butts because this is an emergency! You should also call your FS/OB and ask theory opinions on whether they think it would effect your BFP. It's making ME nervous and antsy!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lol how is it going with the new job?

Not to sure what the fever was from, all yesterday I was so nauseated & then DH & I went to eat with friends. i took one bite & felt so sick to my stomach. We left & the whole way home I was nauseated. So when I woke up I check my temp cause I was hot & it was 101 :( took some motril (after I puked my brains out) & went back to bed. When I got up at 6 I didn't feel as bad so it might have just been an actual spike :) it got me my cross hairs ,whew!!!! 


I didn't think to ask my obgyn about that buy it may come pretty close to me having to. I'll call the nurse Monday just to see cause you would think it wouldn't be good to be put under if your pregnant but then again who knows. My bff was prego & she broke her ankle & they had to do emergency surgery. Her pregnancy was considered high risk but she didn't have any complications.


----------



## Jenna_KA

The job is great. I love it because its only from 7-9:10 AM when I get her up and ready for school (then walk her to school which is literally on the same block) then I have all the rest of the day to myself so its like I'm not even working. Except Wednesdays I pick her up at 1:30 and watch her for like 2 short hours. She's such a sweetheart. Yesterday at breakfast she was telling me about P.E. and put her hand on her heart and gasped and said "MY HEART IS BEEPING!" Lol so I put my hand on mine and said mine too! Lol then she got so excited and said "I can't WAIT to tell mommy and daddy that mine and Jennas hearts are both beating! They won't believe it!"

I really think the temp is an actual spike, the medicine would have brought your fever down. Maybe you're sick from your wisdom teeth? I have no idea... Glad you're feeling better though. Could have been just a little bug too. I think the precautions with surgery is like a better safe than sorry, or maybe just later in the pregnancy. Because at such an early point the baby is living off the yolk sac (if its even made one yet) and is pretty durable lol.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I'm not a doctor though so don't take me seriously


----------



## Beautifullei2

Dang I would LOVE a job like that. I deal with stinky inmates all day & I fear when I do get my bfp because I don't think I can handle all the smells while being pregnant. 


I was thinking the same about the temp. I made sure when I woke up to take more motrin cause it wasn't a good feeling to have this morning. 

Well when I got pregnant with dd I had a minor procedure done not knowing I was pregnant & it didn't harm her. My obgyn said the baby wasnt feeding off me yet since the cord had not fully developed. I'm still going to ask cause I'm not even sure how long this surgeon is going to take. It could be immediately where I don't have anything to worry about or it could be months from now. I just hope its sooner cause this pain is horrid.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol i was so worried when I got my BFP because I had to clean old peoples poopy butts. Somehow I made it through! I was so used to it already though. I did have a few rough moments haha. Especially when someone else threw up when I was already trying so hard not to! (So glad I'm done with morning sickness!!!) 

Did you forget to temp today? :(


----------



## Jenna_KA

Apparently I didn't wait long enough for you to put your temp in  I gotta chill out next time haha.


----------



## Biotechick829

Lei - are you feeling any better and is your fever gone?

How's everyone else doing?

CD15 for me, - OPKs (they've actually gotten lighter). Still getting hot flashes and ovaries have been super sore, pinchy, and burny. Trying to be patient and optimistic...


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna - lol no I woke up super late, I didn't even hear my alarm go off. 

Biotechick- i am feeling a lot better. Still having my tooth pain but my fever did go away. Luckily it only lasted that day :) just been feeling tired. 

Wahoo for you O'ing :happydance: 

All my pain down there finally let up. Ill get little pains here & there. Yesterday & today I had an increase of cm. But then it stopped. It was almost like a sport for a few hours then totally dry. Haven't been in the mood for bding but that's pretty normal after O hehehehe


----------



## Jenna_KA

I'm anxious to see what your temp is like tomorrow to see if its still high since the last 2 seem to be kinda sketchy.

And Bio, I hope your temp goes up soon! You're still around fertile time so don't give up just yet :) I've always been a late O'er. How's your BD schedule reguardless? Did you O on your own before clomid?


----------



## Biotechick829

Glad you're feeling better, Lei! FX for your BFP in the next week or so!! :happydance:

Jenna - Thanks! ;) we've been doing SMEP this cycle so BD timing has been good and we've been using preseed :thumbup: Not on BCP I could have a 60-120 day cycle with maybe an O. Clomid has definitely helped me make mature follies, but I just need to release them on my own without a trigger. Last year, literally days before DH was on board to TTC, I caught my LH surge on a natural cycle and O'd :dohh: At least I know it's possible!

How are you feeling? I feel like every time I look at your ticker you're already a week further along! ;)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh good so you should be fine. You'd think the upped dose would kick those babies in to high gear and they'd be ready to pop out earlier, but some get the opposite and O later. You're doing OPKs twice a day, right?? What times?

Ahhhh I know lol. It's going so fast and so slow at the same time. Every week I'm like "Holy cow, I'm already __ weeks?! But wait... THAT'S IT?!" Such a weird feeling lol. I've been great though. We were unsuccessful at putting my friend in to labor for labor day, but the baby shower was great now we're just waiting for her little girl to come (can't wait to meet her). Went to a wedding yesterday and saw a lot of friends I haven't seen in a long time which didn't go as expected (awkwardddd) but it was BEAUTIFUL and I'm so happy I was there for it.

Little Draven has been huddled up on my right side for days now and I can't FOR THE LIFE OF ME get him to move!! It's driving me crazy lol. I've been poking and prodding and wiggling and doing anything I can to get him to move but I guess he likes it there. :shrug:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hugeeeee drop in temp today. I thought it was low so I re-did it & the same. I figured it would have been higher cause I felt hot but oh well :) Im getting super anxious to get to next week. Luckily I have a busy week working both jobs & my step daughter officially starts softball this week along with DD cheer :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Your temp is still normal though so don't stress lol. It was almost abnormally high in the last 2. Higher temp doesn't necessarily mean anything. As long as you're above your cover line you're a-ok! :thumbup:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Its so hard not to read into anything though lol. Im trying so hard to stay away from Dr. Google hehehe!! Its been very tempting thoue since I sit in front of a computer all day at work. Im guessing it was high since I had been running a low grade fever off & on & actually that was only early saturday morning. Sunday I just woke up late :) 

Hopefully by tomorrow it starts to go up! :happydance:

Jenna everytime I see your ticker you have grown lol. Is the bump getting bigger?


----------



## Beautifullei2

So since I am forever listening to country , everytime I hear this song it reminds me of TTC. I know it doesn't totally pertain to it but at the same time parts of it remind me to keep pushing. Its carrie Underwood - Play on :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

My temp didn't go up until the end of the TWW, so don't worry if yours doesn't either. Most days I was only 2, 3, or 4 little degree points higher than my highest pre "O" temp, so it looks like you're very much in the clear! Even if it goes down (I'm comparing yours to my BFP month and it's not too far off)

I had such a stupid dream early this morning :cry: I know it's not real, but it was still real crappy... I had a dream that we went to an ultrasound and something was wrong with Draven. The US tech didn't tell me much but mentioned the amniotic fluid. She left and sent in the doctor (which in real life was a nurse I used to work with and she's very uncaring... this didn't change in the dream). She came in and looked at the ultrasound and said "Looks like your baby has been drinking too much amniotic fluid so his brain is now surrounded in fluid. We're going to have to deliver and he won't survive." I took it in for a minute then asked what my options were and she said there were none, that he would die either way. So she started making GREETING CARDS inviting people to the birth! I lost control after that and started hitting things and screaming and crying, I've never felt heartbreak like that before (even if it was a dream). I woke up freaking out, OH tried to comfort me but he was so tired all he managed to get out was "It's okay... Draven's fine.." then continued to snore lol. I'm trying not to think about the dream much because I know it's normal to have dreams like this and it doesn't mean it's going to happen, but it was still heartbreaking.

ANYWAYS, on a lighter note! It's funny you ask about my belly because I took a picture this morning and was going to share  It's hard for me to tell if I'm getting bigger or not since I see myself every day so I always do a side by side. I don't look TOO much bigger from 2 weeks ago, but I do look rounder... I've also noticed that even my fat day shirts and my night time shirts don't even fit me anymore :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







20and22.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Beautifullei2

I really hope this is our month, it would be great but Im sure when it came to Birthday Time DD wouldn't be too happy lol. According to FF is I conceive this month my due date will be May 29th.. DD'S birthday is May 28th lol. I really am trying not to read into the dip because I have seen it on non-pregnancy charts as well as women who got their bfp. Only time will tell .....if I could only fast forward to next thursday :D 

What a horrible dream :hugs: Just remember though that it was just a dream. As an expecting mother you always have those what if thoughts in the back of your head & sometimes they get the best of you. I watch alot of nancy grace & now have this huge fear tht someone is going to kidnap my DD. It scares the life out of me & I always have dreams about it but I have to constantly remind myself that its just a dream. 

Your belly is definately getting rounder :happydance: You are all baby weight so that is a very good thing :D


----------



## Jenna_KA

Haha that'd be a great birthday present for him the year baby is born, but for the years to come he may not be too happy about sharing. Although my sister and I have our birthdays 5 days apart and my family was always good about having HER special day and MY special day. Never shared. So I think as long as there's a few days apart in there he'll be fine. Just make him feel guilty for being selfish ;P

Ew, what a scary dream that would be! Haha maybe it's time you take a break from Nancy Grace for a little while ;] Maybe start watching Psychic Kids so in your dreams DD will be psychic and tell you when she'll have a little brother on the way :D

I'm still in the awkward stage where if you don't know I'm pregnant I just look like I could use some exercise. But I think I'll be growing out of that pretty soon... Haha it's so hard to tell when it's yourself you're looking at! I keep looking back at pictures of my friend who's about to pop and I remember seeing pictures of her when she was where I am and thinking "Wowww, she looks so pregnant!" but now that she's about to explode I'm like "What was I thinking? You can't even tell."


----------



## Biotechick829

Jenna - Gorgeous, GORGEOUS bump!!!!! You're going to be one of those preggo ladies that doesn't gain any fat, aren't you? :haha: You look wonderful ;)

CD16 for me and still negative OPKs. I've been testing +3x a day and I'm ashamed to say my 40 count OPK stash is down to 8 within 7 days of testing! :rofl: Ovaries are super super pinchy and achey. Will test again in a few hours and again before bed tonight. The tests are all over the place - either really light or med-light. Trying to keep hope alive :(


----------



## Beautifullei2

LOL :D It would be neat though (I think lol) My dads Birthday is May 22nd & my Moms is the 4th & Big brothers is the 7th. Not to mention Hubby & I'S Anniversary is May 22 as well. Well technically its the day we first met but people say I cant use that date anymore & now I have to use our wedding day as our anniversary but whatever hehehe. I didn't realize until right now May 22nd will mark 3 years for him & I ... What a great 3 Year anniversary gift!! (There goes that 3 thing again lol) 


I swear DD always tells me she wants a brother or sister.. More towards a sister but when we take a shower she rubs my belly. Im like girl stop it lmao!!

lmfao!!!! Oh man.. now your going to be telling youself that your about to explode hahaha!! 

Oh yeah this month marks 1 year & 3 months of us TTC!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biotechick829 said:


> Jenna - Gorgeous, GORGEOUS bump!!!!! You're going to be one of those preggo ladies that doesn't gain any fat, aren't you? :haha: You look wonderful ;)
> 
> CD16 for me and still negative OPKs. I've been testing +3x a day and I'm ashamed to say my 40 count OPK stash is down to 8 within 7 days of testing! :rofl: Ovaries are super super pinchy and achey. Will test again in a few hours and again before bed tonight. The tests are all over the place - either really light or med-light. Trying to keep hope alive :(

Your temp is dropping so maybe you are just about to O. mine started dropping a few days before o.. I have my FXED for a nice strong O :)

Snowflakes- Did you stop temping>?? I was trying to stalk your chart lol :D How you feeling hun?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Bio: Haha thank you, I'm definitely hoping I don't gain too much. I haven't been weighed in almost 6 weeks (a little late on my monthly appointment this month) and I'm nervous to see how much I've gained. I gained 5lb the second month (since I had morning sickness the ONLY things I could eat with out throwing up was McChickens and Taco Bell bean burritos...so I ate a lot of that). Then I lost a little the 3rd month because I started eating healthy again. 4th month I was back to 5lb. Now I've grown a lot so we'll see Thursday!
Maybe your OPKs are just being naughty and not telling you the truth. IC's aren't always the most reliable. And I agree with Lei, a small drop in temp is very common before O! Pinching and achey ovaries are always a good sign so keep up the BD. 


Lei: You have a lot of 3's this month! Along with your lucky penny and gold star BDing I think your odds are looking great! Bahaha!! Does DD realize what shes doing when she rubs your belly? Lol!! Maybe that'll be good luck too. How funny, she must want it just as bad as you!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yeah because after she tells me how much she wants a sister or brother she starts rubbing my belly. I've already explained to her in 5year old terms where baby's live until they can come out to the real world. :) I also have 2 big tattoos on my belly & side & she always mentions how beautiful they are so that may also be why she rubs it hahaha.


I have a question. So right now I went potty & when I wiped it had a pink tint to it, should I put on ff as spotting or no??


----------



## Biotechick829

I would put it as spotting, Lei.

Jenna, when I was pregnant all I could eat and keep down was fast food! Lol

Well, took a final OPK for the night. Getting soooo close (again)!!
https://i1252.photobucket.com/albums/hh568/Biotechick829/389800DE-A348-41D9-9BAB-C076BC0D6F8D-648-00000062514A021F.jpg


----------



## Beautifullei2

:happydance: wahooo its almost the same color as the control line :happydance: get to BD :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei: How cute :) It's like a natural female instinct to rub the belly and she's catching on. She'll be so excited when you get a BFP and tell her. Do you know how long you'll wait to tell them when you do get pregnant? Lol the girl I nanny rubs the tattoos on my arm all the time. It's like she does it with out realizing, I was tying her shoes this morning and she was ranting about something and the whole time was rubbing my tattoos. I'd put that pink as spotting too, you never know it could be implantation that you'll want to refer back to :) Can you think of anything else it could be? You're sure its not from your urine right? I had a really bad UTI once and my peepee as tinted a little pink.

Bio: I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one. I thought it was crazy that the worst food for me was the only thing I could eat haha! That OPK is looking good!! Nearly a positive! Better than the other ones you shared. Keep up it up!


----------



## Beautifullei2

That's too cute that the little girl does that! My daughter always tells me when she gets older she is going to get lots of tattoos like me hahaha!!! 

No uti or anything. I drink water like crazy as well as do urine dips on myself at work hehehe. 

Knowing me I would probably be super anxious to tell them but I'm going to try my hardest not too. I may surprise them & take them to my first u.s & not tell them why we are there & boom SURPRISE!!!! LOL


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hahaha that totally sounds like something I would do in my spare time at work. I used to take my vitals CONSTANTLY at work when I was bored and check my sugar even though I'm not diabetic. I'd always regret checking my sugar afterwards because it hurt  Well I hope the spotting is a good sign :D (This is me trying really hard to not get excited)
I'd have a hard time keeping it a secret too lol. I announced at 9 weeks because I couldn't take it anymore. I was going to wait but after my ultrasound I got so excited lol. You should google (of course) a super creative cute way to tell them. And get a video of it to look back on :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lmao I check my b.s to if my vitals are okay.. then my finger aches the rest of the day haha. The lansets we have give a big poke & always bruise me. Gotta love working in the medical field :) 

Oh trust me I have already googled way to much & watched videos on YouTube of how others did it lmao!!! I would want to hold it in until November (our 1 year wedding anniversary) but who am I kidding. There's no way I can wait 3 months lmao!!! 

So I was sitting on my bed earlier talking to the big guy upstairs & when I stood I shouted , just give me a sign lol... Needless to say my penny got stuck to my leg & landed on heads in the bathroom lmfao!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Can someone look at my chart =( 

I am so CONFUSED!!! My temp went lower than yesterday. Is it Possible that I may have O'ed sooner than I thought & Maybe its dropping cause AF is on the way.. HELP !!!


----------



## Biotechick829

Beautifullei2 said:


> Can someone look at my chart =(
> 
> I am so CONFUSED!!! My temp went lower than yesterday. Is it Possible that I may have O'ed sooner than I thought & Maybe its dropping cause AF is on the way.. HELP !!!

Nope :thumbup: I don't think AF's on her way yet, especially since you historically have great luteal phase lengths. I would take out your two temps with a fever, though, since they're likely so high because of illness.

At 6DPO, having a slightly low temp is perfectly ok. That beanie is either starting to snuggle in or will in the next few days, so it doesn't have an effect on your temps yet ;)

When do you plan on testing?

**And where did all of the other ladies on this thread go?!** :haha:
I feel like it's turned into the Jenna-Lei-Bio thread :rofl:

PS. POAS with FMU and it looked just like last nights. So close to being positive!!](*,) I have one cheapy test left (yeah, I got carried away yesterday POAS :blush:), so I hope the last one is it!!!
https://i1252.photobucket.com/albums/hh568/Biotechick829/6C236FB4-D17D-4ECD-9077-81E20696418E-251-0000003ABFF7740B.jpg


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biotechick829 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Can someone look at my chart =(
> 
> I am so CONFUSED!!! My temp went lower than yesterday. Is it Possible that I may have O'ed sooner than I thought & Maybe its dropping cause AF is on the way.. HELP !!!
> 
> Nope :thumbup: I don't think AF's on her way yet, especially since you historically have great luteal phase lengths. I would take out your two temps with a fever, though, since they're likely so high because of illness.
> 
> At 6DPO, having a slightly low temp is perfectly ok. That beanie is either starting to snuggle in or will in the next few days, so it doesn't have an effect on your temps yet ;)
> 
> When do you plan on testing?
> 
> **And where did all of the other ladies on this thread go?!** :haha:
> I feel like it's turned into the Jenna-Lei-Bio thread :rofl:
> 
> PS. POAS with FMU and it looked just like last nights. So close to being positive!!](*,) I have one cheapy test left (yeah, I got carried away yesterday POAS :blush:), so I hope the last one is it!!!Click to expand...



Ive only temped maybe 3 cycles fully cause I don't count last month lol but my chart seems out of wack. I think I may discard them because when I put in FF that I had fever it changed my O date to sunday which I know I didn't O on sunday lol. 

Testing!! Hmmmm :dohh: Probably next thursday! :happydance: The :witch: is due Friday but I have a bachelorette party Saturday :drunk: so I want to know for sure before hand lol. :winkwink:

LMAO its funny you ask that cause I was thinking the same thing yesterday. I wanted to update the testing page & it seemed like every vanished except us hahahaha :rofl: 




:dance: Wahoo!!! get to :sex: hehehehe !!! That test looks just about positive to me!!! :) 


I got a little crazy with all the smilies hahahahah


----------



## Jenna_KA

Bio: I was thinking the same thing! Where did everybody go?! "HELLO...HELLO...hello...hello..." (That's my echo bahaha!) I think you should get some Digi's. The IC's are too confusing. I'd use them to see when you're getting close then switch to digis once they get close. Less confusion that way.

Lei: Our lansets were real crummy too I hated it (yet for whatever reason I kept doing it for no reason). We used to hide them in our pockets and sneak up and poke each other in the butt with them lol. It didn't hurt as bad there compared to the finger but they still don't feel good. Omg!! Lmfao!!! I think the big guy made it obvious here! That penny seems to have a personality of its own!! It's almost creepy..... You should get it made in to a necklace or something, that thing is crazy! And your temp is juuust fine, don't worry! Little bugger in there won't affect your temp just yet so a little dip is just fine. Remember, I told you mine dipped pretty low too. It's still above the cover line, you're okay!! Don't be such a worry-wart ;)


----------



## Beautifullei2

:rofl: Poked eachother in the butt???? :haha: That had me literally lmao!! 

That penny sure does! Then I was freaking out because I couldn't find it & my daughter took it lmao & said she wanted it. I told her if it brings me luck then I may have to pass it on :) 

If ya'll notice there are only 3 people who aren't pregnant still active in this thread!! Maybe we will all get lucky & get our :bfp: :happydance:
( I know, I know there I go with the 3 madness) hahahah 

Lol I know im worrying like crazy cause its never done that. Its dipped before but shot right back up. I tried to ask for others opinions on other threads & got ignored =( I knew I could count on you ladies to help me :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Thanks Dolls you all are the best :D


----------



## Beautifullei2

the past 2 days I have been soooooo bloated. Im not super skinny but my stomach is usually flat unless AF is about to show then my belly becomes pudgy.. Well the past couple days I have felt super bloated to where I cant even suck it in & my diet has stayed the same. Blahhhh I feel like someone can just roll me around like Violet from Wilky Wonka lmao


----------



## Jenna_KA

HAHAHAHA!! :rofl: That's quite the image, Lei thank you! Lmfao! Better get used to it, if you get your BFP you'll be bloated for the next 3 months, then your bump will start to show so your "bloat" wont go away when you toot.
OMG!! That reminded me of this video I saw once. You have to watch this, you'll DIE laughing!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzSbOVj3Eoc

The other day I was lying on the couch and tried to suck in my stomach to see if I can look how I did before pregnancy... You should have seen how hard I was sucking in lol! My face had to of looked ridiculous with the efforts I was making. I was unsuccessful, but it got OH laughing.


You and your 3's!! It is a very lucky number though hopefully you'll all get it so we can party hardy all the way to the finish line! :happydance: :headspin: :loopy:

I feel the same way when I post in other threads... Nobody ever cares about what I say so I just bring it all here to my girls :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> HAHAHAHA!! :rofl: That's quite the image, Lei thank you! Lmfao! Better get used to it, if you get your BFP you'll be bloated for the next 3 months, then your bump will start to show so your "bloat" wont go away when you toot.
> OMG!! That reminded me of this video I saw once. You have to watch this, you'll DIE laughing!!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzSbOVj3Eoc
> 
> The other day I was lying on the couch and tried to suck in my stomach to see if I can look how I did before pregnancy... You should have seen how hard I was sucking in lol! My face had to of looked ridiculous with the efforts I was making. I was unsuccessful, but it got OH laughing.
> 
> 
> You and your 3's!! It is a very lucky number though hopefully you'll all get it so we can party hardy all the way to the finish line! :happydance: :headspin: :loopy:
> 
> I feel the same way when I post in other threads... Nobody ever cares about what I say so I just bring it all here to my girls :hugs:


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ahahahahaha thats how I feel!! :blush: 

OMG Jenna- I can totally get an image of you trying to do that lol! Now its baby so you can't suck it in lol. 

Earlier I was taking someones temp & had my hand sitting on my belly lmao.. thats how much bloating I have. I have even been peeing like crazy.. Im talking I have pee'd about 6 times in the past hour in a half!! :wacko: My co-workers are probably thinking i have bladder issues lol. 

I swear I could just fall asleep at my desk. I cheated & had some :coffee: this morning but it didn't work at all. :growlmad: DH said I have been tossing & turning the past couple of nights but I just can't seem to get comfy.


Let me also add that last night I had minor cramps & today it seems like they are getting more frequent. Not so much a period cramp but similar. Im trying not to read into it because its happened before but along with that my lower back is hurting =/


----------



## Jenna_KA

These can all be great signs :) I had cramps about 7dpo that lasted a long time remember? But the cramps were kind of different. It felt a lot like AF though. I dodged the frequent urination until recently. I stand up then all the sudden I have to run to the bathroom before I pee my pants. Then I sit to go and its just a tiny little trickle :dohh: That happens like every 30 minutes. 

I love coffeeeeeeeee. I stopped drinking it when I started the clomid, stayed away from it the whole first trimester, then once I hit the second trimester I couldn't take it anymore. I have one cup every morning (sometimes I have more...) I cant help it, its so yummy. Plus it makes Draven wiggle which makes me happy. Hopefully soon he'll find his way back to the middle of my belly... he hasn't left the right side for daaayyyyssss. My left is feeling neglected.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> These can all be great signs :) I had cramps about 7dpo that lasted a long time remember? But the cramps were kind of different. It felt a lot like AF though. I dodged the frequent urination until recently. I stand up then all the sudden I have to run to the bathroom before I pee my pants. Then I sit to go and its just a tiny little trickle :dohh: That happens like every 30 minutes.
> 
> I love coffeeeeeeeee. I stopped drinking it when I started the clomid, stayed away from it the whole first trimester, then once I hit the second trimester I couldn't take it anymore. I have one cup every morning (sometimes I have more...) I cant help it, its so yummy. Plus it makes Draven wiggle which makes me happy. Hopefully soon he'll find his way back to the middle of my belly... he hasn't left the right side for daaayyyyssss. My left is feeling neglected.

Thats true! Did you ever feel like someone was poking your inside with a needle. I know it sound funny lol but for the past hour I have been feeling it lol & its weird. Since that last post I have gone twice already & its not just a little bit, its alot lol. 

Me too!! I used to drink it like crazy but now I will have one every now & then if I didn't get much of a good nights rest. I have to work at my p.t job tonight so Im going to try & get a power nap in when I get home. I doubt it will happen though cause DD always talks my ear off lol.

Ohhhhh he's gonna just spread out & be all over the place :)

My insides almost feel like Im gearing up to O again =/


----------



## typeA TTC

Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind barging in! I have a question that I'm hoping you guys can help with. Does a woman's OPK always have a faint line or are there times when it will be completely blank? I know it's not positive until its as dark as the control line, but I took one this morning and it had a faint line. I'm wondering if this is part of a progression to a darker line or it's just status quo?

I just finished my last pill of femara and am waiting to O. I don't normally O on my own so I'm taking the OPKs until my u/s apot next Monday to see if I need a trigger shot. This TTC biz quickly takes over your life! Ah!

Hopefully all that makes sense!

Good luck to you guys and congrats to some already pregnant!


----------



## Beautifullei2

typeA TTC said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind barging in! I have a question that I'm hoping you guys can help with. Does a woman's OPK always have a faint line or are there times when it will be completely blank? I know it's not positive until its as dark as the control line, but I took one this morning and it had a faint line. I'm wondering if this is part of a progression to a darker line or it's just status quo?
> 
> I just finished my last pill of femara and am waiting to O. I don't normally O on my own so I'm taking the OPKs until my u/s apot next Monday to see if I need a trigger shot. This TTC biz quickly takes over your life! Ah!
> 
> Hopefully all that makes sense!
> 
> Good luck to you guys and congrats to some already pregnant!

No not at all,
it will gradually get darker the closer you get to O :) 

Im not to sure how opks works with Femara but I know from experience with clomid when I did opks they were faint for about a week before I O'ed. They started getting darker the closer I got to Ovulation :D 

Hope this helps :thumbup:


----------



## Biotechick829

Well this is pretty definitive :cry:: 
https://i1252.photobucket.com/albums/hh568/Biotechick829/BBA67C76-7F63-40B8-97CD-30A14CE3E609-251-000000AD0AEC8097.jpg

Plus I forgot how expensive digital OPKs were... $25 for a 7 pack?! Ughh...

My right ovary is starting to make me nervous. It's not quite pain yet, but it is getting so uncomfortable especially when I'm sitting. If it's still like this tomorrow and -OPKs, I'll definitely be calling the dr :(

C is still HSO and there's EWCM. I just hope this doesn't turn into an annovulatory cycle like the very first Clomid cycle at 100mg :nope: With that cycle I got all of the signs of O (even a temp rise, although lower than normal) and my 7DPO progesterone came back at 0.3


----------



## Jenna_KA

That is what it felt like! It was like a sharp poke that would hurt for a minute then go away. :] Maybe the coffee this morning is making you go a lot? I'm trying hard to debunk all this before getting excited haha! Anymore signs of spotting?? && You're like a mind reader lately. I read that just after I woke up from a nap lol. And I haven't taken a nap in a long time! I'm trying to get used to waking up at 5:30 every morning so I've been tired, but managing it. But I start school tonight and I was extra sleepy so I just took a quick hour nap. I recommend you do the same because it felt great :D

Bio: At least now you know! You have a definite "no" for today so even though it's disappointing, it's reassuring. I definitely agree with you though, if it's still "no" tomorrow call your doctor. Can they give you a little booster shot to pop that egg out??
Lol I wish it would give you a better picture for "no" so it doesn't look so depressing haha! Just a blank circle.. Jeeze. They could at least put a sad face or something instead of just blank and empty!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Bio I hope not either!!! FXED it pops tomorrow & you get your smiley :) . That big O just isn't appealing. Your still fertile so keep BDing so there are plenty of swimmers waiting :happydance: 

Jenna- I got esp lol jk!! No more spotting, just mild off & on cramps. Luckily I squeezed in a 30 min power nap & felt a little refreshed. How was school???


----------



## Biotechick829

Well ladies, I won't be testing on the 19th. A bit depressed today :cry:

CP and CM are starting to shift to non-fertile, OPKs still negative and no temp shift :cry: I'll be making an appointment with a specialist today.

If they're not going to ovulate I wish my ovaries would just shut the hell up. The left one is pinching/burning, right one is now calm, and I'm getting intermittent backaches and cramping. ](*,)

Jenna - I don't think my OB will give me a trigger, especially since I'm so far along in the cycle and they haven't monitored with u/s :(


----------



## faithforbaby

Hello all!! I just wanted to update you! Yesterday was my 2 year wedding anniversary and I got my :bfp:!!! My husband was in disbelief as I told him..at dinner ..by showing him a digi at 10po!!! :) I have pics!! Fingers crossed for you all!! I am leaving here in a bit to get my blood drawn!! :) Wish me luck!!! :happydance:

The top hpt is from when I tested out my trigger shot with FMU on 7 days post trigger! The rest including the digi are from 10/11dpo :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







HPTS!.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## stevens2010

Wow congratulations on your BFP! What a fantastic anniversary gift. :)

I'm 11DPO and I think I'm out.. I've got zero symptoms and I have had BFNs today. It's payday tomorrow so I'll get a proper test as I've been using cheapies. Feeling so deflated after such a positive start to my 2ww. :(


----------



## faithforbaby

stevens2010 said:


> Wow congratulations on your BFP! What a fantastic anniversary gift. :)
> 
> I'm 11DPO and I think I'm out.. I've got zero symptoms and I have had BFNs today. It's payday tomorrow so I'll get a proper test as I've been using cheapies. Feeling so deflated after such a positive start to my 2ww. :(

Keep you head up, your still in! Last month was my first Clomid/Trigger cycle, and I felt every symptom possible (no lies) and thought I was for sure BFP. This time, I hardly felt any except a decrease in appetite a little and last night (after I found out) some twinging in my lower pelvic region. Other than that I can't really say I noticed a lot, so maybe that is a good thing for ya! GL!!!! :happydance: I'm pulling for you!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biotechick829 said:


> Well ladies, I won't be testing on the 19th. A bit depressed today :cry:
> 
> CP and CM are starting to shift to non-fertile, OPKs still negative and no temp shift :cry: I'll be making an appointment with a specialist today.
> 
> If they're not going to ovulate I wish my ovaries would just shut the hell up. The left one is pinching/burning, right one is now calm, and I'm getting intermittent backaches and cramping. ](*,)
> 
> Jenna - I don't think my OB will give me a trigger, especially since I'm so far along in the cycle and they haven't monitored with u/s :(

NOOOOOO :cry: Im soooo sorry hun :hugs: It sucks when your body doesn't do what you want it to. Do you think it could be from you going up on your dosage & maybe its just going to take your body some time to get used to? I would definately ask your doctor if that may be why. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


AFM: I thought I was getting better & today I just feel horrible. Im so exhausted & woke up with a sore throat, stuffy nose but yet feels dry. Had another restless night (was tossing & turning)


----------



## Beautifullei2

faithforbaby said:


> Hello all!! I just wanted to update you! Yesterday was my 2 year wedding anniversary and I got my :bfp:!!! My husband was in disbelief as I told him..at dinner ..by showing him a digi at 10po!!! :) I have pics!! Fingers crossed for you all!! I am leaving here in a bit to get my blood drawn!! :) Wish me luck!!! :happydance:
> 
> The top hpt is from when I tested out my trigger shot with FMU on 7 days post trigger! The rest including the digi are from 10/11dpo :winkwink:

Wahooo Congrats!! H & H 9 MONTHS HUN!!! :happydance:






stevens2010 said:


> Wow congratulations on your BFP! What a fantastic anniversary gift. :)
> 
> I'm 11DPO and I think I'm out.. I've got zero symptoms and I have had BFNs today. It's payday tomorrow so I'll get a proper test as I've been using cheapies. Feeling so deflated after such a positive start to my 2ww. :(


Don't count yourself out just yet!!! I have my FXed for you :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei: School was good. Just boring cyllibus (sp?) stuff and introducing ourselves. The only thing I don't like is that the instructor is a little TOO laid back. He doesn't seem to have an answer for simple questions and I feel like when we start learning he's just gonna kind of brush through everything. Luckily I've decided to go back in spring after this for the advanced course to go better in depth and get more practice poking. It's not required but I'm gonna do it anyways so I know I'm good and ready for the real world ;) Your temp went up a little today, woohoo! Told you it was just fine 

Bio: I'm sorry about your bad cycle :( Hopefully your OB will have some good advice for you. Treat yourself today to something nice like a new outfit or pedicure or glass of wine. The one good thing about TTC is there's always next month! And we're all here for you :hugs:

Faith: Congratulations on your BFP! What a great anniversary gift.

Stevens: 10dpo is still very early. Most BFPs are symptomless up until 6 weeks. The only symptom I had was phantom AF cramps. You're not out :)


----------



## stevens2010

Thanks girls. Hopefully this month will be a bumper month for bfps. :D

If my luteal phase is 12 days then AF is possibly due tomorrow so I'm going to go out first thing in the morning and get a proper brand test just in case. If it's bfn then I'm going to wait til 14 dpo to test again.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Lei: School was good. Just boring cyllibus (sp?) stuff and introducing ourselves. The only thing I don't like is that the instructor is a little TOO laid back. He doesn't seem to have an answer for simple questions and I feel like when we start learning he's just gonna kind of brush through everything. Luckily I've decided to go back in spring after this for the advanced course to go better in depth and get more practice poking. It's not required but I'm gonna do it anyways so I know I'm good and ready for the real world ;) Your temp went up a little today, woohoo! Told you it was just fine
> 
> Bio: I'm sorry about your bad cycle :( Hopefully your OB will have some good advice for you. Treat yourself today to something nice like a new outfit or pedicure or glass of wine. The one good thing about TTC is there's always next month! And we're all here for you :hugs:
> 
> Faith: Congratulations on your BFP! What a great anniversary gift.
> 
> Stevens: 10dpo is still very early. Most BFPs are symptomless up until 6 weeks. The only symptom I had was phantom AF cramps. You're not out :)

My medical assisting teacher was the same way. I liked the fact that she was laid back but the kids in the class would goof off & she wouldnt say nothing so the ones actually trying to learn where having to listen over the loud mouths. She had that mindset that she was going to teach & if you want to learn you will listen & if not oh well thats your loss. Needless to say I paid lots of attention & was like a nerd hahaha. 

the temp is still not the high rise I wanted but I guess every bit counts. 







stevens2010 said:


> Thanks girls. Hopefully this month will be a bumper month for bfps. :D
> 
> If my luteal phase is 12 days then AF is possibly due tomorrow so I'm going to go out first thing in the morning and get a proper brand test just in case. If it's bfn then I'm going to wait til 14 dpo to test again.

I hope so too!!!! 
Not to worry about symptoms. When I was pregnant with DD I had no symptoms at all. The only thing I noticed was I was late so I called my Dr's office & they advised me to take a test. When I was purchasing a test I bent over to grab it off the shelf & got super light headed. Other than that no signs of any sort my whole pregnancy :)





Oh yeah let me also add that I have been soooo constipated lmao! Its driving me crazy. This morning I had to drink coffee to help me out a bit lol


----------



## Jenna_KA

I hate when people do that, especially when its a class you're paying for to earn a career. This isn't high school lol. Luckily I'm a nerd when it comes to this stuff too :) Lol you're such a worry head with your temp. Chillax :) It's above cover, you're a-okay. Mine didn't rise until the end, remember? And even then, everyone's different.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol you're so funny!! The highest temp you have on there (disregarding the 2 unreliable ones) and you're still worried. Hehehe


----------



## Beautifullei2

I know I know!! Lol I really am trying not to read much into it but its so hard lol!!! I guess its because this chart is so different from any time I have temped before. Hopefully next week I will find out for sure :D 

Im really trying not to get my hopes up because I don't want to set myself up for disaster!!! AHHHH tww I hate you lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lol I know I know. I forgot to discard those


Fixed it :D


I combined them all on FF & it looks just like my others.. Now I definately don't feel any special this month!! Bring on the evil :witch:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol!!!! You're only 7dpo and convinced its a AF cycle. You're so hilarious. Prepare for the worst and hope for the best though I suppose! (Or are you just being pessimistic )


SNOWFLAKES: Where are you? :( I want to know how you're feeling


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Lol!!!! You're only 7dpo and convinced its a AF cycle. You're so hilarious. Prepare for the worst and hope for the best though I suppose! (Or are you just being pessimistic )
> 
> 
> SNOWFLAKES: Where are you? :( I want to know how you're feeling

Pessimistic lol!!! Half empty glass , half full right now lol! :haha:


----------



## Jenna_KA

You should just swallow the penny so it'll be closer to your little embryo :] Just a thought hahaha.


I've developed a pregnancy craving. I haven't had many up until now. My "cravings" have been more like weird smell cravings. For whatever reason I now LOVE the smell of vinegar and of seafood. It's so weird. Every recipe I make lately has vinegar so I can sit and smell it the whole time I'm making it. And every time we go to the store I stroll very very slowly by the seafood and stick my nose in it :dohh:
ANYWHO, I've finally actually developed a crazy pregnancy craving. I cannot for the life of me get enough Mac and Cheese with A1 sauce. It's so weird, but I can't stop eating it! Nom nom nom nom nom.....

You should try it. :]



BIO: Did you make an appointment??!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

That's a thought lol jk!!

Now those are some pretty stinky smells haha. I once tried to put apple cider vinegar in my hair since I heard it was good for oily hair. Yeah it grossed me out & for 2 days my head smelt like vinegar :rofl:

I do however love the smell of garlic powder & smell it like crazy hahaha. 
Not sure if ill try that anytime soon lmao but its definately an interesting combination hahaha. 



Afm I think I'm getting a cold or my allergies are playing me with me. I felt like poo all over agin today & came home to nap, needless to say it made it worse & I practicay had to drag myself to dd's cheer practice.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Uh oh :( I haaaate being sick. Luckily I haven't caught anything in over a year (knocking on wood) and that's a record for me. For my whole life haha and that's not an exaggeration. I get sick easily. Is it just a stuffy nose??


----------



## Beautifullei2

Stuffy nose, sore throat as if it has needles in it, headache, dizzy, I feel hot but no fever & my lovely cramps I get after o. Not to mention I just feel weak n exhausted 24/7. I drank 2 cups of strong coffee today & it did nothing to help me wake up or give me motivation for that matter lol 

Hopefully tomorrow ill feel better. I really think this weather change blew in some crap & I caught a cold.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Have you taken a loot at your tonsils to rule out strep? I used to get it aaaalll the time. One time I got strep throat and had every symptom BUT a sore throat. That was weird. Well I hope you feel better soon :( Take some nyquil tonight and prop your head up real good. And drink some tea :) Me and OH just went to the store to get sleepy time tea. I'd totally share if you were within driving distance lol.


----------



## Biotechick829

Good morning ladies :flower:

Jenna - I have an appointment! They were able to get me in surprisingly fast - they have me coming in for an initial consult on the 20th. It's kind of calming to have that booked. I'll continue to temp in the meantime (maybe OPK) in case I miraculously O. Both ovaries are still pinching/pulling, so there either churning up a follie or growing cysts (hopefully not the later). OPKs are so light now that they're almost blank, so maybe I almost surged CD17 but couldn't quite get there and now my body's resetting to try again? I'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## Beautifullei2

SLEEPY TIME TEA??? Hmmm now that just sounds relaxing :) What kind did you get? Tonight I finally have an eveing to do absolutely nothing so I plan on taking full advantage of getting me some rest.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biotechick829 said:


> Good morning ladies :flower:
> 
> Jenna - I have an appointment! They were able to get me in surprisingly fast - they have me coming in for an initial consult on the 20th. It's kind of calming to have that booked. I'll continue to temp in the meantime (maybe OPK) in case I miraculously O. Both ovaries are still pinching/pulling, so there either churning up a follie or growing cysts (hopefully not the later). OPKs are so light now that they're almost blank, so maybe I almost surged CD17 but couldn't quite get there and now my body's resetting to try again? I'll keep you guys posted!

lots & lots of :hugs: your way!!! Super stoked they got you in so fast though :happydance:


----------



## Biotechick829

Beautifullei temp rise!! (see what I did there?:haha:). If I had that chart at 8DPO I would probably start POAS. Test time can't come soon enough!!!! Looking great! FX!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biotechick829 said:


> Beautifullei temp rise!! (see what I did there?:haha:). If I had that chart at 8DPO I would probably start POAS. Test time can't come soon enough!!!! Looking great! FX!!!!

:rofl: Lol! Yeah so far on my prior temps this is the highest its been on 8dpo :happydance: Trust me!!!! I am sooooo tempted to start POAS.... LOL. I had to hide the only one I have from myself this morning cause I wanted too :blush: 

Im going to really try & hold out until wednesday :happydance:


Did the specialist say exactly what direction they may go or are you going to discuss that when you go for your consult. I hope they can get things moving.


----------



## Biotechick829

Beautifullei2 said:


> Biotechick829 said:
> 
> 
> Beautifullei temp rise!! (see what I did there?:haha:). If I had that chart at 8DPO I would probably start POAS. Test time can't come soon enough!!!! Looking great! FX!!!!
> 
> :rofl: Lol! Yeah so far on my prior temps this is the highest its been on 8dpo :happydance: Trust me!!!! I am sooooo tempted to start POAS.... LOL. I had to hide the only one I have from myself this morning cause I wanted too :blush:
> 
> Im going to really try & hold out until wednesday :happydance:
> 
> 
> Did the specialist say exactly what direction they may go or are you going to discuss that when you go for your consult. I hope they can get things moving.Click to expand...

You're stronger than I am to wait until Wednesday! ;)

It's just an initial consult. They told me to bring all of my medical records and you bet I'll be printing out all of my BBT charts. If I O by the appointment (CD26) then we'll have a game plan for next cycle if BFN. If I haven't O'd, I'm sure they'll put me on Provera to bring on AF.

I'm going to push to go straight to injectables. I _can_ get pregnant, as shown by our m/c, and I _can_ grow follicles, so I'm hoping they'll skip diagnostic CD3 testing and go right to treatment.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Bio: Weeeeee! I'm so glad they got you in so soon! Now you'll have everything in line and ready for your next cycle :) Do you get AF on anovulatory cycles? Can't wait to hear their plans for you :D

Lei: You should try get some sleepy time tea its so yummy. The kind I have has mint and chamomile. I also got a spice tea that tastes like chai but has no caffeine so I can drink it at night mmmmmm. I had OH make me a cup to drink in bed but I fell asleep while waiting for it to cool enough to drink :( I woke up to a cold full glass if tea next to my bed.. LOVING your chart right now Lei!! How many DPO will you be on Wednesday? I could do the math, but its early so I'm not lol. I'm tempted to make you (yes, I said MAKE you) poas, but I know its way too early. So yes do wait, even though its kiiiilllliiinnngg mmmeeees!!! 


I have my monthly appointment today (2 weeks late, whoops!) So excited, I love going :) I've been getting A LOT of heart palpitations lately : /


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biotechick829 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biotechick829 said:
> 
> 
> Beautifullei temp rise!! (see what I did there?:haha:). If I had that chart at 8DPO I would probably start POAS. Test time can't come soon enough!!!! Looking great! FX!!!!
> 
> :rofl: Lol! Yeah so far on my prior temps this is the highest its been on 8dpo :happydance: Trust me!!!! I am sooooo tempted to start POAS.... LOL. I had to hide the only one I have from myself this morning cause I wanted too :blush:
> 
> Im going to really try & hold out until wednesday :happydance:
> 
> 
> Did the specialist say exactly what direction they may go or are you going to discuss that when you go for your consult. I hope they can get things moving.Click to expand...
> 
> You're stronger than I am to wait until Wednesday! ;)
> 
> It's just an initial consult. They told me to bring all of my medical records and you bet I'll be printing out all of my BBT charts. If I O by the appointment (CD26) then we'll have a game plan for next cycle if BFN. If I haven't O'd, I'm sure they'll put me on Provera to bring on AF.
> 
> I'm going to push to go straight to injectables. I _can_ get pregnant, as shown by our m/c, and I _can_ grow follicles, so I'm hoping they'll skip diagnostic CD3 testing and go right to treatment.Click to expand...




Im trying to be!!! If I do get a bfp I want it to be a strong one ;-) 


Oh that would be great. Are you going to shoot for injectable as in trigger?? Wahoo :happydance:


----------



## Biotechick829

Lei - Very smart to wait for a strong BFP. Too many times I've had line eye from testing too early, but it's sooooo hard to wait!

I don't know yet exactly what they're called, but I think they directly inject you with FSH. From what I read, they monitor your follicle size and estrogen levels and once both of those are high they can give a trigger shot if you don't surge on your own. I don't have good vibes from the trigger shot, so I'd love to avoid it.

It's like Clomid and Femara act on your brain, which makes the hormones to make you O and injectables by-pass that and act directly on your ovaries.


----------



## stevens2010

I'm out, AF caught me today and I'm now moving on to round 5 of Clomid. :( FX to the rest of you ladies, hope September is a bumper month for you all! :)


----------



## Biotechick829

Sorry the witch got you, Stevens :hugs:

Are you doing anything different next cycle? IUI? xx


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Bio: Weeeeee! I'm so glad they got you in so soon! Now you'll have everything in line and ready for your next cycle :) Do you get AF on anovulatory cycles? Can't wait to hear their plans for you :D
> 
> Lei: You should try get some sleepy time tea its so yummy. The kind I have has mint and chamomile. I also got a spice tea that tastes like chai but has no caffeine so I can drink it at night mmmmmm. I had OH make me a cup to drink in bed but I fell asleep while waiting for it to cool enough to drink :( I woke up to a cold full glass if tea next to my bed.. LOVING your chart right now Lei!! How many DPO will you be on Wednesday? I could do the math, but its early so I'm not lol. I'm tempted to make you (yes, I said MAKE you) poas, but I know its way too early. So yes do wait, even though its kiiiilllliiinnngg mmmeeees!!!
> 
> 
> I have my monthly appointment today (2 weeks late, whoops!) So excited, I love going :) I've been getting A LOT of heart palpitations lately : /

I have to go grocery shopping tomorrow so I will try & pick me some up. Every night I swear Im tossing & turning all night long. DH said the other night I must have been fighting someone in my sleep cause I kept elbowing him lmao 


Wait wed. I will be 14dpo... Maybe I can test monday lmap :haha: :rofl: I am so eager to test & its KILLING ME lol! I have tested two women this morning at work that had positive pregnancy tests. :dohh:

Yay!! !Hopefully you get more pics of Draven & can share them. I bet he is even bigger now!!!


----------



## stevens2010

Biotechick829 said:


> Sorry the witch got you, Stevens :hugs:
> 
> Are you doing anything different next cycle? IUI? xx

Thanks hun, we're not doing anything different, we were given 6 rounds of Clomid and we're now on round 5 cd2-6 and hopefully we'll get a bfp this time. Not sure what happens if the Clomid doesn't bring a bfp. :cry:


----------



## Beautifullei2

stevens2010 said:


> I'm out, AF caught me today and I'm now moving on to round 5 of Clomid. :( FX to the rest of you ladies, hope September is a bumper month for you all! :)



:hugs::hugs: Im sorry hun!!! Do you plan on changing anything up next cycle? You should ask your RE to try Femara. Some women don't get a response from clomid & get a better one from Femara. I have my FXed for you hun! 



Biotechick829 said:


> Lei - Very smart to wait for a strong BFP. Too many times I've had line eye from testing too early, but it's sooooo hard to wait!
> 
> I don't know yet exactly what they're called, but I think they directly inject you with FSH. From what I read, they monitor your follicle size and estrogen levels and once both of those are high they can give a trigger shot if you don't surge on your own. I don't have good vibes from the trigger shot, so I'd love to avoid it.
> 
> It's like Clomid and Femara act on your brain, which makes the hormones to make you O and injectables by-pass that and act directly on your ovaries.



Me too hahah!!! Or I hold them to the light lmao!!! 

Yay!! I can't wait to find out what the new game plan is for you! :happydance: You have to keep us updated on that.


----------



## stevens2010

Thanks hun, not sure I can get it changed really. Plus I'd want to see if the last rounds have a bfp waiting. Hopefully it'll be 5th time lucky!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Yeah test Monday!!! I want to fast forward to next week :) Is it fun to do the positive tests for other girls or is it hard? Do you get to be the one to tell them? 

We're not doing an US today, I wish we were :( I don't know if I'll get to do anymore I think the 18-20 wk is the last one until he comes out. But we get to listen to his heart beat which is always so fun :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Yeah test Monday!!! I want to fast forward to next week :) Is it fun to do the positive tests for other girls or is it hard? Do you get to be the one to tell them? 

We're not doing an US today, I wish we were :( I don't know if I'll get to do anymore I think the 18-20 wk is the last one until he comes out. But we get to listen to his heart beat which is always so fun :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Awwww booo!!!! I swear with DD they did an US every time lol!!! for the sex & my last one they actually gave me DVDS that I still have. Its fun to show DD & tell her look thats you :) 

You know when we first started TTC it wasn't.. then we got to where we were trying for about 7/8 months & I was really hard. It took a toll on me which is why we would take a month off or I would stop teming.. Now I have come to a way better place & am not so bitter so its pretty exciting when I see theres knowing that one day I will get to see that same + for myself. I only tell them if they come over just for that. If they actually see the doc then I let her be the one to tell them. 

All this POAS talk has me wanting to grab one & pee on it but I know it will still be -


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ahhh I know I wish they did more! I had one at 5 weeks to try and date the pregnancy but it was too early so he was just a little motionless dot. So i went back a little after 8 weeks which is where they jumped me up to 9 weeks and he was a peanut with arms and a little heart. Then at 10 weeks I had a regular checkup with the doc and she couldn't find the heart with the doppler so I got to see him on her cheap US machine but I couldn't see much. Then finally the one we just did at 18 weeks (WOW can't believe its been a month since then already!!) And he actually looked like a human! So I've had 3 real ones and 1 mini one in the office. I'm going to ask today if she does a 3rd trimester one. I wish we got a DVD of ours!!! How far were you when you got that one? 

I think it'd be kinda fun to see the positives and pretend it was me haha. I used to do that when I looked in the pregnancy test gallery.

DON'T DO IT! What if it IS positive then you'll be stuck at work and can't freak out in excitement!! I was so shaken up when I got mine if I would have done it at work there's no way I would have made it lol. I couldn't even talk, I just kept laughing!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I got one at 5 months when they determined the sex. It was the longest of them because they measured all her body part so its about 10 mins. of US :D The 2nd one I got I was about 6 months & it was just to check her out. The last one I had was at 7 1/2 / 8 months & again it was just a fast one. I stopped getting US pics all together when I turned 8 months. All they would do was measure my belly & use the doppler. 


LMAO I have been googling pregnancy tests online to see how dark it may be if I test today lmao.. ITS not helping me fight the urge at ALL. 

Im not because if it is positive im sure I will start crying lmao


----------



## Beautifullei2

I caved!!! lmao!! :bfn:


----------



## Biotechick829

Beautifullei2 said:


> I caved!!! lmao!! :bfn:

Ahhhh!!! I'm sorry hun!.... but I can't help but :rofl: that you just POAS!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lol Im right there laughing with you!! I had to get rid of the urge. I knew it would be a bfn but I just needed to get it out of my system..literally hahahahah!!!! I do feel better. Maybe now I will be able to wait until wed lol


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi girls. Sorry I've been MIA. I've been a bit down in the dumps lately! I had a bit of a set back - found out that I will be getting a $3,500 hospital bill from the RE office. I'm pretty pissed as I've already paid about $500 for the Physician fees. So my 1st IUI is going to be roughly $4,000. I got a estimated explanation of benefits from the financial counselor but no one ever said anything about hospital charges. So we are in the process of trying to decide what to do as this is alot of money that we were expecting to pay for 3-4 IUI's not 1. But the other RE in town is having a seminar on 9/25 that will be going to talk to the RE's and financial advisers. So we'll see... Things are in the air.

But I've totally be lurking you girls - in a non-creepy stalker kinda way.... heeh!!

I am testing Monday! 12dpo!


----------



## Beautifullei2

snowflakes120 said:


> Hi girls. Sorry I've been MIA. I've been a bit down in the dumps lately! I had a bit of a set back - found out that I will be getting a $3,500 hospital bill from the RE office. I'm pretty pissed as I've already paid about $500 for the Physician fees. So my 1st IUI is going to be roughly $4,000. I got a estimated explanation of benefits from the financial counselor but no one ever said anything about hospital charges. So we are in the process of trying to decide what to do as this is alot of money that we were expecting to pay for 3-4 IUI's not 1. But the other RE in town is having a seminar on 9/25 that will be going to talk to the RE's and financial advisers. So we'll see... Things are in the air.
> 
> But I've totally be lurking you girls - in a non-creepy stalker kinda way.... heeh!!
> 
> I am testing Monday! 12dpo!

Snowflakes its so good to hear from you!!!! Im so sorry to hear that you are having to go through all that with your RE. I hope they can work with you all & maybe next time inform you of all the added expenses before they do anything. I can't believe they didn't tell you about those charges. 

How have you been feeling from your IUI?? Im anxious to see if IUI will lead to your :bfp: Then you wont need to worry about paying anymore money unless its for diapers ;-)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hahaha Lei!!!! I'm slapping you on the wrist right now all the way from Seattle!! Bad bad lol no more. Cant wait for Monday now we have TWO people testing!!! Weeeee! Two BFPs in one day! 

Just got home from my appointment and I'm mortified hahaha!!! I weigh 144.8!!!!!!!! I've gained a lot more than I expected!! I started out at 124. My last appointment 6 weeks ago I was 131. I was definitely taken back when I saw that :dohh: Ohhh well!! Asked her about the US and she said unless there's gestational diabetes (which we test for next month) or complications then there wont be another proper US but towards the end she may check him real quick just to see the position. There isn't much to see after the 18-20 week one anyways because baby is so big at that point all you get is close ups of everything. And she said the heart palpitations are normal and she hears lots of complaints about them which was a huge relief for me because I was kind of worried. Draven's heart sounded good, he was hiding behind my artery so we had to find an angle where my pulse wasn't overpowering his but we found a good spot and heard his kicks a few times. Such an active baby (as he's kicking me right now just to prove my point haha!) Scheduled my next appointment so I don't accidently go 2 weeks over due again. My office doesn't send the glucose drink home with you to avoid confusion so I have to drink it there and wait an hour in the office before they can take my blood. Could be worse though.


I'm rambling I'm sorry lol!! I <3 you ladies. I'm sorry snowflakes about the ridiculous charges they really should have told you about that. Hopefully this will be the one and only time you'll have to do it.

AND NO MORE TESTING UNTIL MONDAY LEI!!! (It's like a true addiction lol. I'm even craving a stick to pee on)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna you are so silly... I weigh that much & im not even pregnant lol then again I'm 5'6 lol. 
I'm excited that your appt went well but bummed we can't see the baby until he's born. Ugh that nasty drink is gross. It made me gag lol. 

Can you pee on a stick for me so I can act like its my bfp lol. Jk. No more testing till Monday. I'm sure with a frer & being 12dpo it will show :) I hope atleast.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol its all just new to me, I'm not too horrified I of course expected some weight gain. I just wasn't expecting THAT much in 1 month haha! It obviously wasn't enough to stop me from eating hamburger helper and a pop tart when I got home!
We walked by an US machine while we were at the doctors so I told OH to grab it and take it home with us so we could take a look  If I had one at home I would never leave! I'd stare at him all day and post pictures constantly haha. Don't worry you'll see plenty of him when he comes out :) 

Lol I would LOVE to poas for you to pretend its yours! I don't think OH would be too happy with me wasting 20 dollars on a frer though haha. Maybe I can convince him to buy me a dollar tree test one of these days for fun (if we have one of those around here...)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lmao Monday can't come any sooner. Im not buying the tests until Monday so I don't poas early lol


----------



## Jenna_KA

I get excited every single night to go to sleep so I can wake up and see your temp in the morning lol!!! I'm such a stalker!
:sleep:


----------



## Lucasmum2b

Hi girls,

some names i recognise on here from before - how are you all getting on?

i found the whole process really stressful and i have not been on here for a while. But i am so excited i have to share my news, its only the first step but i have finally ovulated on my third month on chlomid, 100mg. it was quite high 61.3 not sure if thats normal on chlomid. so i am in the two week wait and will be testing on 21 September.

Baby dust to all you girls xxx


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> I get excited every single night to go to sleep so I can wake up and see your temp in the morning lol!!! I'm such a stalker!
> :sleep:

Well today you may get disappointed when you see my temp. I got a bit emotional when I saw it myself but its okay. Its never dropped this early but we will see how the rest plays out. NEEDLESS to say, majority of my symptoms have dissapeared. 




Lucasmum2b said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> some names i recognise on here from before - how are you all getting on?
> 
> i found the whole process really stressful and i have not been on here for a while. But i am so excited i have to share my news, its only the first step but i have finally ovulated on my third month on chlomid, 100mg. it was quite high 61.3 not sure if thats normal on chlomid. so i am in the two week wait and will be testing on 21 September.
> 
> Baby dust to all you girls xxx

Welcome back hun :) Im glad you had some time to relax & not stress about it. That is great :happydance: It takes a major role in the whole process & hopefully now your body has adjusted to the clomid so you should be pregnant in no time :D


----------



## Lucasmum2b

Beautifullei2 said:


> Jenna_KA said:
> 
> 
> I get excited every single night to go to sleep so I can wake up and see your temp in the morning lol!!! I'm such a stalker!
> :sleep:
> 
> Well today you may get disappointed when you see my temp. I got a bit emotional when I saw it myself but its okay. Its never dropped this early but we will see how the rest plays out. NEEDLESS to say, majority of my symptoms have dissapeared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasmum2b said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> some names i recognise on here from before - how are you all getting on?
> 
> i found the whole process really stressful and i have not been on here for a while. But i am so excited i have to share my news, its only the first step but i have finally ovulated on my third month on chlomid, 100mg. it was quite high 61.3 not sure if thats normal on chlomid. so i am in the two week wait and will be testing on 21 September.
> 
> Baby dust to all you girls xxx Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome back hun :) Im glad you had some time to relax & not stress about it. That is great :happydance: It takes a major role in the whole process & hopefully now your body has adjusted to the clomid so you should be pregnant in no time :DClick to expand...

Thanks hun :happydance:


----------



## Jenna_KA

It's not that bad! It's the same as the first post o! You're fiiiine :) You're only 9dpo. And anything abnormal is always a good sign, even if it seems like a bad abnormal...its still abnormal. Which means its actually good ;) 

Lucasmom: Congratulations on your ovulating! 61.3 is great, hopefully it brings you even better news in 2 weeks!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks Jenna!!! :) Put me in a bit of a better mood!!! I guess I am being a worry wart :rofl: That is such a funny word..... WART LOL


Let me also add that I again could not get to sleep for the life of me... I was up so late & had to drink :coffee: .. lets just say i had about 3 cups & am wired lmao :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Haha you're always a worry wart its okay 
Better than a planters wart. (I know, creative joke. I'm just full of them)
Plus, remember the spotting you had this cycle! How straaaaange, you've never had THAT before!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Haha you're always a worry wart its okay
> Better than a planters wart. (I know, creative joke. I'm just full of them)
> Plus, remember the spotting you had this cycle! How straaaaange, you've never had THAT before!


I know I know!! I guess after having 15 months of BFN you kind of set your self up to only see 1 line!!! Its like a miracle when you see 2 lol 1

& your right I haven't ... just cant help but worry lol. Im going to try & think positive! This weekend I am taking my friend shopping for her bachelorete party so im pretty excited! I also booked her & her hubby a room for the wedding night so Im going to get her some goodies to surprise her with in the room :) 


So since all my symptoms are gone they only minor thing I feel is of course the stupid bloating & backache..but the cramps are gone. Ive been getting a little shooting pain below my belly buttom & every now & then that needle feeling but nothing else :D


----------



## Jenna_KA

I totally know what you mean lol. The morning I got my BFP I was SOOO expecting just one line that I almost didn't even look at it. But then I did and I didn't believe it at first lol. I was like "I must have peed on an OPK by accident" Can't wait for you to get your big surprise :) Have fun shopping! That sounds like fun, I love shopping :) OH says I'm addicted. We went to Ross the other day for an umbrella and I walked in, walked right past the umbrellas, and straight to the maternity section to grab 2 new shirts lol! I told OH "I didn't even mean to do that. My body made me walk there I didn't tell it to." Haha! 
No symptoms are good, I honestly thing symptom spotting is absolutely useless and quite misleading. My Jenna statistics say 99% of women don't even get ANY symptoms until at least 6 weeks. Anything before that you may get phantom AF/PMS but that's about it.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I know I have gotten to when I test.. I don't even pay it any mind & once im done getting ready Ill peak at it. Before I would watch it like a hawk lol. 

Me too especially for special occasions :D 

Thnk you Dr. Jenna :) I hope you are right about this one!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lmao!!!! Who needs Google when there's a Dr. Jenna around?! Full of amature knowledge and made up statistics :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

:rofl: LMAO!!!! I like your answers better than Dr. Google anyway


----------



## Beautifullei2

DH & I have talked & if this cycle of femara doesn't work we are going to try one more time to see if it happens naturally. If it doesn't we will be doing IUI at the end of Oct :D :happydance:


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks for all the comments mi'ladies! 

Yeah Lei! We can be IUI buds! 

Lucas - That is one great P4 level!! FX for you!!

Bio - Less than 1 week til your RE appt!

I love Dr. Jenna too. I like your 99% of girl have symptoms less til 6 weeks! I needed that today as I have none today on 9dpo!! 

TGIF!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Snowflakes :D Wahoo!!!! according to FF is my cycles stay regular then I will plan IUI around the 24th of Oct :happydance: DH & I's 1 year wedding anniversary is Nov.11th so it would be a nice gift :D


----------



## Biotechick829

Snowflakes - I'm sorry your Dr is dumb and didn't even check what your insurance covers. That's awful to receive such an outrageous bill!! Hopefully you'll get a BFP this cycle though! I'd pay $4k for my baby lol (hope I don't have to, though). CANNOT WAIT for you to POAS!!!!

I told DH if we had to do an IUI that he would have to "ahem" in a cup. He's completely freaked out... I didn't make him feel any better and may have rubbed it in a little :haha:

The specialist's office called to tell me they checked with what my insurance covers and I'm thankfully over 90% covered. The D&E procedure I had in May (which insurance paid over $36k :shock:), testing after the mc and the 3 rounds of clomid with monitoring has just about fulfilled my max payments for the year. I'm ready for whatever the RE has in store!!! ;)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lol I think my DH has gotten used to that from his SA lol!! I think its funny too that they have to do that! 

90% is great Bio!!! :D Im super excited for you to start this process!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol!! I asked OH yesterday if he'd ended up having to do his deed in to a cup in order to get us pregnant if he'd been able to do it. He laughed and said "I can masterbate in to anything." I died laughing lol. Good to know it wouldn't have been a problem if it had come to that for us! Lei, I'm glad you and DH have actually set a date for trying IUI! It's like setting a wedding date, it makes it real! But you probably wont need it ;]

We just got back from Fred Meyer (I know, shopaholic... it was mostly for groceries this time though... mostly :haha: ) and OH bought me a new bra because I've been SUFFOCATING in mine lately. I was sooo shocked with how much my bbs have grown!! I went from a 34A to a 36C!!!! Hoooooly moly! I thought I'd only be a B cup! They don't look that big naked... :shrug:
Then we had a scary experience when we left :[ We were crossing road from the store in to the parking lot and there was a really really scary looking man in a truck that had to stop for us and just as I crossed in front of his truck he revved up his engine and shot forward about a foot from my leg. OH yelled at him "What are you thinking!?!" and the man got a super scary look on his face and did it again. It made my heart go really fast, it was scary :[ That guys face was just so scary looking he looked like he wanted to kill us : / I'm glad nothing else happened though, it's just so scary the things that can happen out of nowhere and how unpredictable other human beings can be. Luckily God has his eye on us.

Just so I can end this on a happy note... I've decided to make pretend holiday dinner tonight :haha: I bought a honey ham and sweet rolls and yams lol! Who says it needs to be holidays to make a holiday dinner :D


----------



## Biotechick829

Hahaha, you're DH is hilarious, jenna!! :rofl:

Yeah your boobs will get huge! My gf is an A and when she was breastfeeding she was a C. One time I was sitting with her when she started to breastfeed and she squirted herself in the eye with milk! :haha:

There are a lot of weirdos out there! Glad you both are ok.


----------



## Biotechick829

Well ladies, here we go again...
https://i1252.photobucket.com/albums/hh568/Biotechick829/1A2112A6-2C76-4305-9770-96EBCA623164-3727-0000068B43924CBE.jpg

Told myself to only OPK once a day until the RE appointment but now I might test again tonight. Still have one digi OPK left, too. At this point, + or -, nothing will surprise me lol


----------



## Jenna_KA

What the heck?? I'm very confused... is your body trying to O again?? I don't think I've ever seen that before lol. I guess continue the BD then, huh?! Second chance, woohoo!


----------



## Biotechick829

Omg omg!!!! I just got a +OPK!!!! :dance: :dance: :happydance:

For some reason photobucket isn't working, but it's def a + confirmed by the digi!!! I am so excited I work! Lol

Jenna, isn't it weird?!? I knew my ovaries were still up to something :haha:


----------



## Jenna_KA

WHAT?!?!?! AHHH I WANT TO SEE!!! Go BD hurry!! THEN try again to show me, I want to see lol! Oh yayyyy! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I'm so excited you're back in :) Silly ovaries!!! 
:dust:


----------



## Biotechick829

Thanks, Jenna!!!! I know, my ovaries are such a PIA :haha:

I don't know why photobucket still isn't working on my cell. Figures, the only time I really want to show you ladies a pic! I'll keep trying!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Try tinypic.com that's what I used. ;)


----------



## Biotechick829

Tinypic.com just directs me to photobucket???? :shrug: lol


----------



## Jenna_KA

Haha what?! Weird! Lol! Try again tomorrow I guess :shrug: I do really want to see them though so don't delete them!! :)


----------



## Biotechick829

I'm still trying! Trying to email them then upload them lol...


----------



## Biotechick829

Alright, I give up for tonight! I'll try again in the morning. I'll prob have these pics uploaded in my album 50 times :haha:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Bio I'm doing the happy dance for you!!! Im so glad your ovaries decided to cooperate. :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, I see your temp went back up a tad today. Told you not to worry ;)

Bio, your temp should probably go up tomorrow!


----------



## Biotechick829

FINALLY!!
Yesterday, CD20 9pm:
https://i1252.photobucket.com/albums/hh568/Biotechick829/02363D40-04B6-4EB6-8BF9-D88A7C13228C-183-000000766F4F5143.jpg
https://i1252.photobucket.com/albums/hh568/Biotechick829/3FA5F000-B2EE-414A-BA92-8CCFB14006BB-183-0000007696F62C4A.jpg
https://i1252.photobucket.com/albums/hh568/Biotechick829/31A6AA6F-70A7-4113-A5B8-04054922AB2A-183-000000769AD63A7C.jpg
(test on the left for the digi)

I think I felt O around noon today!!! Cm already starting to go to creamy and my daytime temps already up! :happydance: c'mon temp rise!

Also, DH and I looked at a house this afternoon and are putting in an offer!!

The trifecta for this weekend is that if we conceive this cycle, my due date will exactly be DH's bday :shock:


----------



## Jenna_KA

FINALLY I get to see those pretty OPKs!! I love it! Looks great!! How fun to see the little happy face :D Did you get lots of BDing in? Can't wait to see your temp tomorrow!!!! And congratulations on the house! Good luck, I hope you get it :] OH and I are going to look at a house in an hour too, but we're just looking to rent for now since we're not 100% sure if we want to stay in Seattle for the long term. How fun would that be if your DH and LO had the same birthday :] What a great birthday gift that would be for him. I think Lei said if she conceived this cycle her DH and LO would be around the same time also!


----------



## Biotechick829

Thanks, Jenna! They're beautiful aren't they?! Nice and positive lol

That's exciting for you too! Smart to rent if you're not sure where you'll be in the future. Is it bigger than your current place? How'd it look?

We're a little exhausted from BD but I think we have another round left in us for the morning! :blush: I think there'll be plenty of swimmers waiting, if fertilization hasn't already happened!:thumbup:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hey ladies :) bio love the pics!!!! So glad you finally got your +opk.

Well this weekend has been super busy & I'm exhausted lol. I used fmu this morning & got bfn on a cheapie.. I'm going to buy a Frer this evening though. All my symptoms are gone & now I'm just extremely tired & moody.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol they ARE beautiful :) Frame them.

The house actually wasn't at all what they made it seem. It's like a separate downstairs thing instead of your own full house... And its TINY. Totally not what they advertised, but we have lots of options we'll be looking at. Checking another one out tomorrow. And right now we're just in a 2 bedroom apartment. It's kind of silly. We were going to get a house last time we moved but it was just as things were getting hard with TTC. So every time we would look at a house I'd get sad wondering "How long will that extra room stay empty before we get to put in a crib?" So I decided to get an apartment until we got pregnant to avoid getting more depressed lol. It's stupid, I know. But it made sense to me. 

I bet you're both exhausted! Super long fertile period you had lol! I'd be pooped.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna that sucks the house wasn't what you hoped it would be. I can almost guarantee you will want baby Draven to be in arms reach once he gets here so you won't need the room for a while ;) 

Hows yalls weekend been ladies?


----------



## Jenna_KA

I'm not upset about the house, we have lots to look at so that just helped narrow our options down. Lol oh yes, Draven will be in our room for a while. But we have so much stuff for him already and nowhere to put it. Its taken up ALL our closet space lol! (And we don't have much here) I cant wait to set up his nursery.

Weekends been great, had my cousin over for dinner yesterday (the one I secretly cant stand... don't get me started haha!) Cleaned yesterday. So nothing to do today but drive by a few houses and be lazy
:) 

I see your temp going up a littleeeee!!! AND YOU TEST TOMORROW!!!! I hope your HCG has built up enough to see line number 2 tomorrow! I cant wait :D
Bio, your temp started to rise too!!!! Waaahoooo!! Should be even higher tomorrow then you'll get your crosshairs soon. Just to sit back and wait now, huh?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Well atleast you have more options to choose from :) 

Lol Uhhh ohhhh haha! I can only imagine, especially with the hormones lol. 


Yes it rises a bit, I still haven't used my fmu so I'm laying here debating if I should poas with my 
Frer lmao.


----------



## bettybee1

Test hun test !!!! Your temp is creeping up nicely fx'd for you x x


----------



## Biotechick829

Jenna - that's great you have more options for a house! That should make the whole process a lot less stressful. Do you know if you'll be having a shower? I can see Draven having more stuff than you guys! Lol I feel like there's always soooo much baby stuff (both functional and fun)

Lei - did you get the FRER?? When do you plan on testing again? Sooo excited for you to POAS!!!

Yep, temps up a bit and I'm hoping it will keep climbing. I'm never 100% sure I O unless I get those pretty crosshairs. DH and I are pooped! Got one more BD session in this morning and funny thing is that even though DH is more exhausted, he said he wanted to give it one last shot :haha:

Will start testing twice a day starting the 24th!! I have 10 Internet cheapie HPT at my disposal ;)


----------



## Biotechick829

Beautifullei2 said:


> Well atleast you have more options to choose from :)
> 
> Lol Uhhh ohhhh haha! I can only imagine, especially with the hormones lol.
> 
> 
> Yes it rises a bit, I still haven't used my fmu so I'm laying here debating if I should poas with my
> Frer lmao.

As long as your urine looks like apple juice you can test anytime of day. I say POAS today!!! ...but then again I'm definitely a POAS enabler


----------



## snowflakes120

Nice lines Bio! 

I am bad. I totally tested today on a FRER. The jury is out. There is a line that is super super faint. Hubs sees it too but you have to put it in natural night. So either it's an Evap (most likely), left over HCG from the trigger 12 days ago, or just a super faint BFP to start. Can't tell if there is color to it bc it is so light. I don't know. Not getting my hopes up though. Gonna test again tomorrow AM. I really doubt it's anything though!

Lei - Ohhhh I like your raise today!! Yippeee!! Weekend been nice. We went trampling last night. It was really cool! A room of tramps! I was exhausted after!

Jeanna - Do you know what color you are going to paint the nursery? Are you going to do a theme?


----------



## Biotechick829

Snowflakes - ahhh that's so frustrating not knowing if it's a real BFP!! I hated that with the trigger shot. Two cycles I tested it out just because I would second guess any BFPs after 10dpo. Do you know how much trigger they gave you? If it was 5,000IU then it should be out of your system around 5 days and a 10,000IU dose will be in your system for around 10 days.

I use the DH test, too. If he can see the line, then it's a BFP and not an evap :thumbup: so excited to see your darker line tomorrow!!! Eeeee!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Eek! I want to say don't do it so you'll have a darker line. But it's all up to you. 11dpo is still very early not everyone sees a line at that point. Looking at my test at 14dpo I don't think it would have shown at 11dpo.

Last night with cousin wasn't as unbearable as usual because she was wrapped up in her phone the entire time. She's the only friend I have around here since moving from Portland and we grew up being best friends, but she's just not nice : / She came over one day and the kitty litter we had bought was super cheap and didn't absorb smell at all. Even though we had JUST cleaned the litter box that day it still smelled a little so the first thing she says when she walks in is "Your house smells like cat piss..." I was like "Cool, thanks." Then a week later she comes over and we're making deviled eggs so we had to sit in front of the open garbage can shelling the eggs and she tells me how much my garbage stinks haha! I told her "Yeah.. It's a garbage can. They smell." Duh... She's always calling my dog a bitch because she runs from her overly active severely untrained puppy that's always in her face. Of course she's gonna run from him. Tame your dog. She lives off her boyfriend not doing anything with her life and now wastes ALL of her time "modeling" (and I'm not just saying this because she drives me nuts.. she REALLY is not good at it) when she should be spending her time trying to find a job. Yet somehow she manages to have a brand new outfit on every time I see her? OH complimented her new jeans last night and she told him "Oh these? They're not even new anymore." then her boyfriend said "You just bought them 2 weeks ago."
Okay, I need to stop haha. Sorry guys, she really gets on my nerves. I had to vent, no more!!!



I have an idea, Lei!!!!! Flip your lucky penny to see if you should POAS or not!!


----------



## snowflakes120

It was like 250 something or rather. I am really not all that confident and really think it's just an evap.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Snowflakes: From what I've seen your trigger should be out by now (but I've never done trigger shots so I'm not an expert) Do you have a picture of the test? As long as you looked within the time limit it shouldn't be an evap!
We're painting the nursery turquoise I think... We're going with the CoCaLo Peek-a-Boo Monsters theme. We struggled trying to find a boy theme we liked until I saw that one and instantly fell in love. It's super cute. 

https://www.cocalo.com/item.asp?id=1396&brand=1&g=2&coll=&cat=1

You can take a look if you want. Can't wait to get it :]


----------



## snowflakes120

I have to take Progesterone and wanted to stop it either today or tomorrow with a BFN. The issue I have with waiting til 14dpo is that if I do that then I will OV while in NY there would be no way that I could have the IUI....

ETA: OMG that set is sooo freaking cute! I love the monsters! Adorable! Camera is making pictures tooo blurry! I don't know how some of these girls get perfect close up pics!!

Oh yea, I should also say that I took the test at 7am after 1 min of nothing. I went back to sleep. Woke up at 9:30am and saw this. So I don't know. Pretty sure false alarm with an evap.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I say just hold your pee for a few hours and do another one. As long as you don't drink too much water and don't go potty for a little while it should come out clear. And if it's still BFN then try again in the morning :]


----------



## Beautifullei2

Snowflakes I pray your line gets darker :) 

Jenna- that just sounds awful. Atleast if she was thinking stuff she should try & keep it to herself. You should just start crying out of no where & make her feel horrible lmao!!!!!


I'm horrible & tested lol. Of course its a :bfn: but its okay. At first I was down but I know its still early & I noticed that my temp dropped on 9dpo. If I did indeed have implantation on 9dpo its still to early to test. It's wishful thinking I know lol but I'm going to re test in a few days if no sign of AF


----------



## snowflakes120

Just held my pee for 4.5 hours. Tested again with a Dollar Tree test. Very faint but pink line came up within a minute. I think we did it. Going to test with another FRER tomorrow AM. Eeeeeekkkkkkkk!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Congrats snowflakes I really hope you have done it being stalking quietly lol xx


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ahhhh snowflakes I'm secretly jumping up.& down!!! I'll wait for sure until.tomorrow though :) 

& you were so worried that Your re had not timed everything correctly. FXED it gets darker :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei: Lol!!! If I cried she'd think I'm just being hormonal and go on and on about how hormonal I always am. I have a theory that she completely misunderstood the saying "If you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything at all." I think what she goes by is "If you don't have anything rude to say don't say anything at all" because that's exactly how it is haha! Bahhh, family. We drove by all the houses today that we were going to look at and we've narrowed it from 6 to 2. I didn't realize 4 of them were in the hood! Veeeeery sketchy neighborhood lol! And we're like 90% sure on which one we'll get its so cute and perfect. I'll show pictures of it later if you want :)
I'm glad you're not down about the negative. Its definitely still early, I think you should wait until 14dpo now.

Snowflakes, I'm so so so excited for you!! I wish I could see it :D Yayyyy!!!! Cant wait for you to test again in the morning!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lol family always has a rude one with no filter haha. For instance today I had a birthday party at my home for my nephew. I stayed up till 2am last night getting things done & cooking. Well my nephew's parents were suppose to come early today to finish helping & they didn't. Needless to Say me & DH cooked everything, hosted the party & cleaned. I didn't even get a thank you from my brother or his oh. I was so mad at them for that. Not to mention DH & I had to pay for majority of the food cause they said they didn't have a lot of money.. then when they were leaving my brother's OH tells my bro to stop at the store to buy beer. I was so mad that they can buy beer but not help us out. Oh well I'm just glad my nephew had a good time & after all I did it for him. Just wish I could have got a thank you from them atleast. 

That's great Yall were able to narrow it down to 2 & glad that they aren't in a bad neighborhood :) 

So I flipped the lucky penny just a while ago. I first asked if I would get my bfp again this cycle & it landed on heads for yes. I then flipped it again asking if I peed on it again tonight if it would be positive & it landed on tales for no.. so flipped again asking if I wait until Wed if ill finally get my bfp & it was heads for yes!!! Let's hope my lucky penny is right :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh wow that's so disappointing!! It sounds like you and DH did EVERYTHING for them! The least they could have done was help you prepare and clean up, or at least a thank you :( I'm glad your nephew enjoyed it though you can tell yourself he had a great birthday thanks to YOU. 

I <3 your lucky penny :) We better listen to it and wait until Wednesday even though its soooo tempting! Don't wanna test the luck though! So excited :) I feel like I should go do a rain dance for you or something hahaha! You're sure there wasn't anything real faint on that test right??


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yes & I honestly didn't mind because I figured that would have atleast came early to help set up & leave later to help clean . Its the fact that they didn't bother to nor say thanks that was hurtful. I can guarantee that's the last time I help them out though. 

Oh I know, I love that penny too! I just really hope its right :) I would be one happy lady, that's for sure :D if not then Herr I come IUI . Either way I know I'm sure to get my bfp within the next few cycles ,yippie!!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

You're SO close Lei I just know it. So excited for the day you get to post a picture of your pretty TWO lines! 

I need your opinion... I looked up to see how long it would take to get from our new home to the hospital we'll be going to and its like a 50 minute drive. I really didn't think it would be that far : / 
I'm just really worried because this will be my first birth so I don't know what to expect. I mean, nobody in labor would enjoy a 50 minute drive but do you think its safe?? I refuse to change hospitals because this is the BEST one around here especially for labor and delivery, and we're really kind of set on this house so it'd be disappointing to try and find another home. But if its unsafe then we will... I just need woke opinions I'm so new to this : /


----------



## Beautifullei2

From experience, I live about the same distance from my hospital I gave birth to dd at. I lived in a small town outside of Austin which was far south & my hospital was clear across Austin. It took us about the same amount of time but luckily it wasn't to bad. I however wasn't having contractions when I went into labor which is probably why it wasnt bad. My water had broke so the hospital just told me to head over. Me being me I went & showered then took my time getting ready... Had my mom drive me since dd dad was working & mom even stopped at Starbucks & a food place before actually going to the hospital lol. Again I wasn't having contractions which is why it wasn't bad. Once I got to the hospital they started me on patocen & I didn't start getting bad contractions until about 3 hours in so you may be okay. Every labor is different & they say your first usually takes longer.


----------



## Jenna_KA

My biggest worry is Tacoma traffic and Seattle traffic are both horrible during rush hour so I've got 2 big fears. 1: Going in to labor during rush hour and 2: Going in to labor during a snow or ice storm. I'm more afraid of number 1 than 2 because during a storm the freeways are usually fine, but it's the people who don't know how to drive in snow that make it a problem. Maybe I'll just ask my doctor what she thinks. OH and I are fighting over this now lol. I asked him what we should do and he said he had no answer lol. I was like "Okay... you have no answer... so we live nowhere?" He took the dog to the park to calm down because things were getting pretty heated lol. Grrr, I usually love house searching..


----------



## Beautifullei2

Awww hun talk with your obgyn & see if they can help. I'm sure it has to be overwhelming trying to figure it out but its much better to have it planned out then be completely clueless when it happens.

DH & I got into a little argument over something so dumb earlier & I just started balling as if I lost my puppy lol. I swear if I'm not having crazy mood swings then I'm emotional.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Oh & i know this is weird but the last two night my boobs have been so itchy & its driving me crazy when I'm in public lol.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I sent her an email asking what she thinks. If she thinks its fine we'll go ahead and move forward with that place and have them hold it for us. If not, I've bookmarked a couple closer ones. They're not as nice and smaller, but that's okay. We'be both calmed down now.

Lol I can absolutely relate with the emotional and mood swings. Pregnancy is like a super long intensified PMS. Maybe yours is a phantom PMS and is actually a good sign ;) I hope you're feeling better!! Can't wait to see you and Bios temps in the morning and snowflakes BFP!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

My temp dropped :cry: 

Been thinking all morning trying to figure out what I may do next cycle. Im unsure if I want to go natural next cycle or continue with femara until I do IUI


----------



## Biotechick829

Beautifullei2 said:


> My temp dropped :cry:
> 
> Been thinking all morning trying to figure out what I may do next cycle. Im unsure if I want to go natural next cycle or continue with femara until I do IUI

I'm so sorry, lei :hugs::hugs: You're not out until AF shows, though, so I'm keeping faith that this is your BFP cycle! I mean, look how perfect BD timing was!

Do you ovulate on your own in a natural cycle? Has DH had a SA?


----------



## Lucasmum2b

morning girls.

sorry to hear your temp dropped but your not out though hun. i never temped so don't really understand the whole temping thing.

how is everyone doing?

been really cramping the last few days and sore bbs, i just wish this week would go quick so i can test on Friday. Although DH said to me last night that he things AF is coming because i was being a complete bitch to him yesterday.


----------



## Biotechick829

Lucasmum - Sorry you're so crampy. That wasn't very nice of your DH to say! :haha: Is AF due Friday? Less than 4 days to go!!!

I'm officially 2DPO today! Didn't think I'd ever see O on this cycle, but so pumped that my ovaries finally got the memo. Starting to get crampy, too. Temps up beautifully so I'm hoping that even though it was late/delayed that it was a strong O with a healthy eggy. Will be going in on Friday at 6DPO to get my progesterone levels checked. Here's to hoping and praying!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biotechick829 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> My temp dropped :cry:
> 
> Been thinking all morning trying to figure out what I may do next cycle. Im unsure if I want to go natural next cycle or continue with femara until I do IUI
> 
> I'm so sorry, lei :hugs::hugs: You're not out until AF shows, though, so I'm keeping faith that this is your BFP cycle! I mean, look how perfect BD timing was!
> 
> Do you ovulate on your own in a natural cycle? Has DH had a SA?Click to expand...

Thanks Bio :) 
Just feeling a bit down this morning & I really didn't think I Would. Im going to try & stay positive though. 

Yes I do, My FS put me on meds just so I would have a stronger O. DH SA have been coming back from 18-21 million which our FS said that we would be able to conceive naturally but it would take time. 




Lucasmum2b said:


> morning girls.
> 
> sorry to hear your temp dropped but your not out though hun. i never temped so don't really understand the whole temping thing.
> 
> how is everyone doing?
> 
> been really cramping the last few days and sore bbs, i just wish this week would go quick so i can test on Friday. Although DH said to me last night that he things AF is coming because i was being a complete bitch to him yesterday.


it could be hormones as well ;-) Tell him when you get your bfp it will get worse lol ;-)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Bio I was just about to mention your lovely temp rise!! Wahoo for Ovulation :D


----------



## Lucasmum2b

Biotechick829 said:


> Lucasmum - Sorry you're so crampy. That wasn't very nice of your DH to say! :haha: Is AF due Friday? Less than 4 days to go!!!
> 
> I'm officially 2DPO today! Didn't think I'd ever see O on this cycle, but so pumped that my ovaries finally got the memo. Starting to get crampy, too. Temps up beautifully so I'm hoping that even though it was late/delayed that it was a strong O with a healthy eggy. Will be going in on Friday at 6DPO to get my progesterone levels checked. Here's to hoping and praying!

i know what an arse he he he! but the horrible thing is he is normally right! i have no idea when AF is due i have POAS, so this year i have had no natural AF, everytime they have given me chlomid i have taken other tablets to help me have an AF.

congrats on the responding ovaries. my fingers will be crossed for your progestrone testing at 6dpo.


----------



## Lucasmum2b

Lucasmum2b said:


> Biotechick829 said:
> 
> 
> Lucasmum - Sorry you're so crampy. That wasn't very nice of your DH to say! :haha: Is AF due Friday? Less than 4 days to go!!!
> 
> I'm officially 2DPO today! Didn't think I'd ever see O on this cycle, but so pumped that my ovaries finally got the memo. Starting to get crampy, too. Temps up beautifully so I'm hoping that even though it was late/delayed that it was a strong O with a healthy eggy. Will be going in on Friday at 6DPO to get my progesterone levels checked. Here's to hoping and praying!
> 
> i know what an arse he he he! but the horrible thing is he is normally right! i have no idea when AF is due i have POAS, so this year i have had no natural AF, everytime they have given me chlomid i have taken other tablets to help me have an AF.
> 
> congrats on the responding ovaries. my fingers will be crossed for your progestrone testing at 6dpo.Click to expand...


whoops mean PCOS :dohh:


----------



## Biotechick829

Lucasmum2b said:


> i know what an arse he he he! but the horrible thing is he is normally right! i have no idea when AF is due i have POAS, so this year i have had no natural AF, everytime they have given me chlomid i have taken other tablets to help me have an AF.
> 
> congrats on the responding ovaries. my fingers will be crossed for your progestrone testing at 6dpo.

What cycle day are you and when did you take the Clomid pills? You could always check you CM to get an idea of where in the cycle you are (fertile or non-fertile). I suggest doing this only because I'm proof that you can ovulate realllly late on Clomid, so without charting or looking for fertile signs I feel it's really hard to tell if or when ovulation occurred.

I've also noticed that dr's are quick to put you on Provera to bring on AF if your CD21 progesterone comes back showing no O, which mine would have done. A lot of them don't understand that O can happen after CD14!

*Edit:* Just saw in your siggy that you did ovulate!! How did you confirm O?? Sorry if you've already mentioned it :blush:


----------



## Lucasmum2b

Biotechick829 said:


> Lucasmum2b said:
> 
> 
> i know what an arse he he he! but the horrible thing is he is normally right! i have no idea when AF is due i have POAS, so this year i have had no natural AF, everytime they have given me chlomid i have taken other tablets to help me have an AF.
> 
> congrats on the responding ovaries. my fingers will be crossed for your progestrone testing at 6dpo.
> 
> What cycle day are you and when did you take the Clomid pills? You could always check you CM to get an idea of where in the cycle you are (fertile or non-fertile). I suggest doing this only because I'm proof that you can ovulate realllly late on Clomid, so without charting or looking for fertile signs I feel it's really hard to tell if or when ovulation occurred.
> 
> I've also noticed that dr's are quick to put you on Provera to bring on AF if your CD21 progesterone comes back showing no O, which mine would have done. A lot of them don't understand that O can happen after CD14!
> 
> *Edit:* Just saw in your siggy that you did ovulate!! How did you confirm O?? Sorry if you've already mentioned it :blush:Click to expand...

i'm day cd 25 (10dpo), i took the pills cd2 - 6. i have no idea about checking CM. i did keep saying this to the doctors they can't put me in a box saying that i am going to have a 28 day cycle and ovulate on cd 14 or 15. the last time i saw them i demanded a 21 day progestrone test and a 28 day progestrone test so least then if i ovulate late it will get picked up. 

i had a progestrone blood test last thurs (cd 21) i got 61.3 when the previous 2 months i only got 2.1 and 2.3 

how many months have you been on chlomid?


----------



## typeA TTC

Lei- happy to hear you O'd at least on Femara. After constant neg OPKs I went in on CD12 and they saw no mature follicles. :(. I go back in on CD19 to make sure none developed but I'm not holding out hope. Looks like injectibles might be our next course of action.


----------



## Beautifullei2

typeA TTC said:


> Lei- happy to hear you O'd at least on Femara. After constant neg OPKs I went in on CD12 and they saw no mature follicles. :(. I go back in on CD19 to make sure none developed but I'm not holding out hope. Looks like injectibles might be our next course of action.

MY body O's every month around the same time but I figured the femara would make my eggs bigger. I guess its all a matter of catching it at the right time now. 

Sorry you didn't have an mature follies, hopefully when you go back there will be something to atleast show your body is responding properly. 
Injectable may be the route to go, Im actually considering doing a trigger when I do IUI at the end of Oct.


----------



## Biotechick829

Lucasmum - Wow! :shock: 61 is a strong O!!! That's awesome! I'd be so tempted to test if I were you ;)

This is our 5th round of clomid, 3rd consecutive cycle since our mc. Dec 2011 was my very first cycle on 100mg clomid, but it was annovulatory. The next cycle I was monitored and had a trigger shot, got a BFP, saw the baby perfectly formed and squirming around at 10-13 weeks, but sadly the NT tests came back that there was a non-viable chromosome abnormality and the placenta could have become cancerous so I had to have a D&E.

Sorry, didn't mean to be a debbie downer. Enough of the negative past... c'mon healthy :bfp:s!!!!!


----------



## Lucasmum2b

Biotechick829 said:


> Lucasmum - Wow! :shock: 61 is a strong O!!! That's awesome! I'd be so tempted to test if I were you ;)
> 
> This is our 5th round of clomid, 3rd consecutive cycle since our mc. Dec 2011 was my very first cycle on 100mg clomid, but it was annovulatory. The next cycle I was monitored and had a trigger shot, got a BFP, saw the baby perfectly formed and squirming around at 10-13 weeks, but sadly the NT tests came back that there was a non-viable chromosome abnormality and the placenta could have become cancerous so I had to have a D&E.
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to be a debbie downer. Enough of the negative past... c'mon healthy :bfp:s!!!!!


Don't be silly I love hearing everyone's stories, sorry to hear what you have been through. Congrats on the positive ovulation for this month.

I also have one tube as had an eptopic about 7 years ago.

Well baby dust to all us girls then x


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, AF hasn't come yet so try and stay positive! I know its hard, but your BD timing was SOO perfect this cycle! :hugs: 

Bio: BEAUTIFUL temp rise that looks great! Can't wait to hear how your 6dpo results go! Very delayed O, but that must have left a big giant follie. When are you testing then?


----------



## Biotechick829

Thanks, Jenna! I have 10 cheapie HPTs so I'll start testing next Monday at 9DPO :blush:

How has little Draven been? I don't know why, but when I always notice your ticker I'm :shock: that you're another week along! Yayy!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna- I thought for sure my temp would have been higher but its okay. I prepared lol ( I bought 3 months worth of FF last month) :rofl: 

Im kind of excited though if I need to do IUI... Every month gets us closer especially since DH is taking vitams to improve his SA.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh goody, we have an addict! :haha: Can't wait to seeeee!!! 7 days to go then, yeah??

Snowflakes, where's that BFP?!

Draven is doing great. Lol this is going so fast and so slow!!! I can't believe I'll be 6 months in just one more week! Wow!! It doesn't seem like that long ago I was crying because I thought I would never get pregnant. I can't wait to see all of you get your BFPs too, then see all our little ones when they're born. It's still so hard to believe that there's a baby in there. I feel like I swallowed a cantelope, not grew a baby haha!


----------



## Biotechick829

Jenna_KA said:


> Oh goody, we have an addict! :haha: Can't wait to seeeee!!! 7 days to go then, yeah??
> 
> Snowflakes, where's that BFP?!
> 
> Draven is doing great. Lol this is going so fast and so slow!!! I can't believe I'll be 6 months in just one more week! Wow!! It doesn't seem like that long ago I was crying because I thought I would never get pregnant. I can't wait to see all of you get your BFPs too, then see all our little ones when they're born. It's still so hard to believe that there's a baby in there. I feel like I swallowed a cantelope, not grew a baby haha!

You didn't swallow a cantaloup, you swallowed a papaya! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Well I called to ask about IUI... Its going to cost me about 1200 so I have to talk with DH to see if thats okay


----------



## Jenna_KA

Biotechick829 said:


> Jenna_KA said:
> 
> 
> Oh goody, we have an addict! :haha: Can't wait to seeeee!!! 7 days to go then, yeah??
> 
> Snowflakes, where's that BFP?!
> 
> Draven is doing great. Lol this is going so fast and so slow!!! I can't believe I'll be 6 months in just one more week! Wow!! It doesn't seem like that long ago I was crying because I thought I would never get pregnant. I can't wait to see all of you get your BFPs too, then see all our little ones when they're born. It's still so hard to believe that there's a baby in there. I feel like I swallowed a cantelope, not grew a baby haha!
> 
> You didn't swallow a cantaloup, you swallowed a papaya! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

Hahaha you have a point! I don't understand the fruit ticker... I went to the grocery store and compared a cantelope and papaya... the papaya looked smaller. Now another website is saying pomegranate. Which is even smaller. Draven must be shrinking.


Lei, that's expensive! There's no hidden costs like snowflakes had right?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Biotechick829 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna_KA said:
> 
> 
> Oh goody, we have an addict! :haha: Can't wait to seeeee!!! 7 days to go then, yeah??
> 
> Snowflakes, where's that BFP?!
> 
> Draven is doing great. Lol this is going so fast and so slow!!! I can't believe I'll be 6 months in just one more week! Wow!! It doesn't seem like that long ago I was crying because I thought I would never get pregnant. I can't wait to see all of you get your BFPs too, then see all our little ones when they're born. It's still so hard to believe that there's a baby in there. I feel like I swallowed a cantelope, not grew a baby haha!
> 
> You didn't swallow a cantaloup, you swallowed a papaya! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha you have a point! I don't understand the fruit ticker... I went to the grocery store and compared a cantelope and papaya... the papaya looked smaller. Now another website is saying pomegranate. Which is even smaller. Draven must be shrinking.
> 
> 
> Lei, that's expensive! There's no hidden costs like snowflakes had right?Click to expand...

I really hope not. The receptionist is usually very friendly & helpful but today she wasn't being very nice & very short. She did say I will have to set another appt up with My RE to discuss what he wants to do. Im really hopeing that he will let me just opks to determine O.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Im so excited & had to share with my girls! So my baby girl got student of the week this week & she had to fill out a form about herself. I had to send pics to put on a bulletin board thats all about her. So the teacher emailed me & said on friday they are going to present her with a book that the students made for her .. Im so excited. I ran straight to my supervisor to make sure I can leave early to see the presentation!! :D


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg, how sweet!! :D She must be so excited too! And you must be so proud :] Good job, mommy!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Great job Lei's DD!! 

Nice raise Bio.

Jenna - Can't believe you will be 6 months soon!!

Well girls, It's official. I am PG. HCG beta came back at 63 and Progesterone was 30. Just gotta go back on Wed to make sure they are doubling. I am in shock.


----------



## Lucasmum2b

snowflakes120 said:


> Great job Lei's DD!!
> 
> Nice raise Bio.
> 
> Jenna - Can't believe you will be 6 months soon!!
> 
> Well girls, It's official. I am PG. HCG beta came back at 63 and Progesterone was 30. Just gotta go back on Wed to make sure they are doubling. I am in shock.

Congrats Hun, you must be on cloud 9


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks girl!


----------



## Biotechick829

snowflakes120 said:


> Great job Lei's DD!!
> 
> Nice raise Bio.
> 
> Jenna - Can't believe you will be 6 months soon!!
> 
> Well girls, It's official. I am PG. HCG beta came back at 63 and Progesterone was 30. Just gotta go back on Wed to make sure they are doubling. I am in shock.

AHHHHH!!!!! OMG, I'm SO excited and happy for you!!!!!!!! Congrats! 
:happydance::yipee::wohoo:\\:D/
:bunny::bunny::bunny:

Goes to show that the "husband test" when seeing a line on a HPT is the way to go ;)


----------



## Biotechick829

Lei, omg that's too precious!! Make sure you have a camara ready! She must be so proud. Congrats to you and your little girl!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks ladies I am super happy :) 


Ahhhhhhhhhh snowflakes I'm soooooo happy for you :) eeeekkkk


----------



## Beautifullei2

I'm almost positive the witch will be showing up Wednesday. I started having cramps today off & on along with stabbing pains. Just gott wait her evil arrival.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg Snowflakes!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :happydance: :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :loopy: \\:D/
I'm so happy for you!!!! Oh yay :] You better keep in touch with all of us so we can see your belly grow and all your progress!!!! Oh, I'm so excited :]



I'm sorry, guys I just have to share some more non-relevant news (as always :haha: )
As I said, we have been looking at houses to rent. However, in our search we've been having some major issues with NONE of the houses accepting pets, the ones that did were run down and too small or in bad neighborhoods. So I decided to just look at some apartments since our budget has increased significantly. We have found the most amazing apartment I've ever seen. It's absolutely beautiful! Bigger than most of the HOUSES we've looked at! Everything is new, never used. Huge ceilings. Indoor pool. The closet and pantry are both walk in and big enough to be a bedroom. I could go on and on. It's just beautiful. I can't wait to move in there, it's better than any houses we've seen. Honestly, if I was offered a house at the same price I would still chose this apartment. It's amazing.
Okay. Just had to share. We're very excited :]


LEI: You're not out yet!!!!! Remember how much I kept saying AF was on her way and still got a BFP? Lets see what tomorrows temp shows. THEN we'll talk ;]


----------



## Jenna_KA

P.S. Draven is kicking and rolling around like crazy over excitement for you, Snowflakes! He got excited right when I read that and he hasn't stopped :D He's happy to have a friend.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yay for the apartment Jenna :) :happydance: super thrilled you found something that your happy with with tons of closet space (you will need it lol) 


I love that Draven is just as excited as us that snowflakes got het :bfp:

I know but you didn't have a huge temp drop like me :( I'm trying to be optimistic but its hard!!!!! I just sent DH to the store to buy me tampons.. they didn't have the kind I use sl he had to buy a 50 pack of assorted ones lmao. atleast I know I'm covered with AF Hahahaha


----------



## Jenna_KA

I know it's hard not to be upset, but just remember you've got IUI coming up too! Something great to look forward to! Look at Snowflakes, she got a BFP on her first IUI. You're so close, Lei! :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

I know I'm trying to look forward to that. Ahhh I just want my chance to be happy & have that same excitement. In time, I'm one month closer like you said :) 

Thanks for always being so positive hun, it really does help me get through it every month :hugs:


----------



## Biotechick829

Lei - temps back up!!!! My last BFP, I had tons of cramping around when AF was due and was told by both my OB and Dr. Google that it's completely normal. When are you going to POAS again?!? Eeee!!

Jenna - That's wonderful you found a new home!!! There are a lot of pros to having an apartment. We have a garden style condo right now and are on the 2nd floor and let me tell you, when DH goes on business trips I feel SO safe! I'd feel differently if I were alone in a big house. Also, utility bills can be very affordable compared to a house! What's the next step for you?? Tell Draven to save his energy, because he'll be bouncing all around when the rest of us get our BFPs!!! :haha:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei your temp looks great :D I believe you'll be poas tomorrow morning, right?? Told you so! :haha:

Bio: I agree, I love secretly apartment living because of all the great amenities and the community (if you live in the right one). This place is adorable, it looks like its own little town. It has little trees and old fashioned street lights as you drive down the mini streets through the complex. Everyone's walking around smiling. It's great. And they have guest suites for $60 a night which will be perfect whrn we have the baby since my parents and OHs mom both live out of town. Now they can be here but not have to stay in our apartment. I'd really consider it more a condo than apartment too. It's 1300 sq ft which is bigger than most houses we looked at. And the ceilings are huge. Vaulted, at least 15 ft tall. I wish I could show you guys lol.
Draven will have noooo problem finding more energy for the rest of the BFPs we're expecting hehe! He's so active lol. I told him to expect at least 2 more so he's prepared to dance away when I tell him he's got 2 more friends on the way! I see you got your crosshairs today, well done!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hey dolls :) if my temp is still high tomorrow then yes I will be poas tomorrow :happydance: 

I'm not sure whether to take that temp serious because I had woken up about 3 in the morning cause I couldnt hold my pee anymore lol in between that & me temping I still got 3 hours of sleep but ill see what tomorrow brings


----------



## Jenna_KA

3 hours is all you need for an accurate temp! :) I'd take it serious if I were you. Lol I couldn't even temp the morning I got my BFP. I was waking up every 2 hours ALL night because I was so anxious to test. So I just skipped the temp and went straight to the bathroom! I want to go to sleep now so we can wake up tomorrow morning!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lucasmum2b

I'm so weak I just did a first response and got a BFN I know I should of waited as I'm only 11 dpo. 

Lei I bet you are excited about testing tomorrow is that your 13 dpo


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna lol you are too funny! I stayed home today taking care of the little one & her & I both slept ALL day . Whoops! I'm still sleepy though but I have to be at my pt job in an hour =\

Lucusmum2b - ill be 14dpo tomorrow when I test :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

I hope your DD is feeling better :[ Poor thing. I always struggle when I take naps, I wake up SO groggy!

I really need to try and get started on this homework >.< I started trying to read it then decided on a nap instead :haha:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks..

Looks like I'm out.. just went to the restroom & when I wiped I had tons of EWCM & It had lots of specs of pink in it. I'm sure AF will make her entrance right on time tomorrow :/


----------



## Jenna_KA

Whaaaat? Maybe it's just spotting : / It's common during pregnancy when AF is due. It's part of my "phantom AF syndrome". Some more Dr. Jenna knowledge for you ;] It's not full blown AF yet, just wait it out [-o&lt;


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks..

Looks like I'm out.. just went to the restroom & when I wiped I had tons of EWCM & It had lots of specs of pink in it. I'm sure AF will make her entrance right on time tomorrow :/


----------



## Beautifullei2

Weird how my post is on their twice lol. I only meant to post it once!!! 


Dr. Jenna I really thought we had it this month. hopefully the spotting stops.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I don't get it :cry: My temp went up the last 2 days & tested with a FRER this morning :bfn: =(

Im going to contact my FS to see what he may recommend. DH wants me to take this cycle off Femara until we do IUI but I really want to see what my FS recommends. I just hope he can get me in soon!


----------



## bettybee1

wow your temp looks good did the spotting stop ?? i didn't get bfp till 4 days after the significant temp rise your in with a chance don't be dis hearted yet hun x


----------



## Beautifullei2

bettybee1 said:


> wow your temp looks good did the spotting stop ?? i didn't get bfp till 4 days after the significant temp rise your in with a chance don't be dis hearted yet hun x

Thank you :hugs: 

Spotting is gone & only lasted in that short time frame. :shrug: I put a light day on last night thinking it was the beginning of AF but this morning there was nothing at all. AF is hardly ever late so if she doesnt show today we will see how my temp looks in the next few days & re-test friday if nothing. I just figured if I was it would have shown up by now.


----------



## bettybee1

well if you are indeed pregnant it looks like you will have implanted at 12dpo so 4 days id the usual time it takes too show on a test hun some people earlier but mine haven't also my chart looked likes your apart from my rise started at 10dpo so implanted 9dpo but i had spotting at 10dpo if you get me lol :) theres hope !!!!!!!


----------



## Biotechick829

BEAUTIFUL chart, Lei!!!

Well, technically implantation can occur up to 12DPO. It takes another +3 days for the HCG to be detected on an HPT. Just seeing how you're temps are climbing after a dip at 12DPO, they typically are low by 14DPO for you, and how spotting has disappeared, I'm betting you did it! ;)

Can you request a blood test through your FS? Not sure how quickly they turn around results. Mine takes 24 hours, so if you get in today you'll have results by tomorrow.

[-o&lt;I'm praying for your BFP, Lei!!![-o&lt;


----------



## Biotechick829

In non-TTC news, DH and I put in an offer on a house last night!!!:dance: I have a feeling we're going to have to negotiate and the sellers won't initially accept our offer, but at least the process has started! We're not willing to spend more than fair market value, so hopefully the sellers are sensible.


----------



## snowflakes120

Great news about the house Bio

Great raise Lei. Your not out til AF shows. I think you still got a great chance with that temp jump! And if not, hope the RE can fit you in fast!

Love Dr. Jenna advice!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thank you ladies for keeping me positive, I really need that right now! 

My chart looks so different from any other month & Dr. Jenna said its good that its different lol :haha:

Im not sure if My FS will order a blood test or make me wait it out but Im sure calling to ask wouldn't hurt anyone. 

Bio - thats great that you put your offer in for your house. I hope you get it & they don't give you a hard time about having to negotiate for it. How long has been on the market. Some sellers take what they can especially if their home has been on the market for a while. Fxed for you & DH!!! :happydance:


----------



## Biotechick829

Thanks snowflakes and Lei!!! We should know if we're under agreement (after negotiations) by next week! The house has been on the market since May. It's a new construction that they purchased in 09/2011. DH and I are speculating a breakup/divorce.

Snowflakes, how'd your second beta go?


----------



## snowflakes120

Biotechick829 said:


> Snowflakes, how'd your second beta go?

I'm going on lunch. Should have numbers hopefully by the end of the day again. I'm nervous. I just really hope they double.


----------



## Biotechick829

So up until a minute or so ago I thought today was Thursday :haha:, so I thought you had your beta done yesterday. Can't wait to hear the results!! I'm sure they'll be doubling beautifully ;)


----------



## Beautifullei2

agreed with Bio :) cant wait to see them tomorrow snowflakes :happydance:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei: I really think you should call and ask for bloods. Your chart looks too good for it to be AF cycle. PLUS the spotting is gone!! Call them and demand blood work! Tell them Dr. Jenna wrote you an order for it ;) & You're sure you didn't just miss a faint line? Did you investigate all angles and lighting? Lol! Maybe you need to try a different kind of test. FRERs aren't actually that great.

Bio, congrats on putting in the offer! Good luck, I hope they take it!!! Looks like we'll both be moving soon :D

Snowflakes, I can't wait to see those numbers! It's natural to be nervous of course, it'll be a huge relief to see the results.


----------



## snowflakes120

I agree with Dr. Jenna. I got these most faintest of all lines possible Sunday AM on a FRER - barely noticeable - had to put it in natural light and really look for it. I then held my pee for 4.5 hours that same day and used a Dollar Tree (Yes! a $ store test) and got a light pink line that was way more noticeable. I recommend Dollar Tree tests!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

JENNA- Im almost sure I didn't miss a faint line. Since yesterday I have been feeling poking in my lower abdomen as if Im about to O along with pressure. Still no sign of AF other than lower back ache. 

The nurse is going to call me back if the doctor orders the blood preg test & I can get that done this afternoon :) Im really hoping he lets me do that. 

In the mean time I will stop at the dollar store & get some 97c tests :D


----------



## bettybee1

Remember frer are actually 25 MLu aswell so try get a test that's 10mlu!!!!!! Can't wait too see what happens you must be pregnant on your other charts your temp has dropped way down by now !!!! Elk !!! X


----------



## Beautifullei2

thanks bettybee :) 

I have an appt this afternoon to get HCG lab draws :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

They said yes to the blood?! YAY! What time?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yes they did :D The nurse just called back :happydance:

I am going to after work about 330 :) sooo about 4 hours my time! ;-) Im just really hoping the :witch: stays away.. She tends to ALWAYS be on time & im afraid she is going to sneak up on me.


----------



## Biotechick829

Yayyyyy Lei!!!!! :)


----------



## bettybee1

That's fab Hun !!!! I hope the witch stays away !!!!!! !!!! X


----------



## Jenna_KA

I just read that even with a blood test it can take 3-4 days to show. So IF it comes back negative it could just be late implanting. Hopefully a dollar tree test will show something if you hold your pee long enough.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I sure do hope so!!!!! :D


----------



## snowflakes120

I just got back from my HCG Beta/Progesterone Level bloods. Hope they call me before end of day again with my results!! FX for you Lei! I think they consider anything >5 as pregnancy!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, I'm waiting anxiously for you to POADTS (that means pee on a dollar tree stick... Made it up, thanks ;) )

Snowflakes, love the new ticker!!! Feels good to put it up huh?! Ohhh I'm so excited to watch your little poppyseed grow!!!!!


----------



## never2late70

Hi Lei and Jenna :hi:

Lei I am waiting too dangit!
:happydance:

As for me start my injections again on Wednesday! Finally :dohh:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hope things went well Lei!

Jenna - Feels more real with a ticker now!!

Yeah for Injects!

I got my results. HCG went from 63 on Monday to 185 today! So more than doubled! Progesterone went from 30 to 29. So still all good there too! They offered me another beta/P4 on Friday - I figured it can't hurt and will just give me more assurance that everything is progressing nicely. ;)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Yay congratulations Snowflakes! What great news :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

hey ladies sorry im barely getting back to you (I had to work last night) 

Well I went to FS to get my orders & the nurse forgot to have the doctor sign them so she told me I had to wait until today.. Then I go buy a cheapie & peed on it when I got home from work .. Negative!!! =/ As if I wasn't down enough, I woke up this morning to another temp drop!!! On to October!!!!!

I think I may have O later than what FF says because Im never late on my cycles =/


----------



## Beautifullei2

here we have it.. just went to the restroom & that evil biotch is here!


----------



## bettybee1

Oh boo !!!!!! So sorry !!!!!! With your temp rise I really would of thought that would of being it are you Gunna take a month off the meds ???? Xxx


----------



## Biotechick829

Damn!!! I'm sorry, Lei :hugs:

Did you and DH decide if you were going to do an IUI this cycle?


----------



## Beautifullei2

bettybee1 said:


> Oh boo !!!!!! So sorry !!!!!! With your temp rise I really would of thought that would of being it are you Gunna take a month off the meds ???? Xxx

I know me too!!! =( 

Im not sure what the plan is for the next cycle. DH & I discussed stopping Femara since I already O on my own not to mention its been giving me massive headaches through my whole cycle. Its bearable but having to take advil everyday isn't fun. 

DH is having surgery in a few weeks & we have alot of stuff coming up inlcuding my birthday so hopefully a little time away will help. I talked with DH's friend last night & he was telling me it took him & his wife 7 years to have their son. They just reasurred me that it will happen & told me to stay positive & not to stress about it. 

Its just so hard to stay away from my BNB which makes me think about it more. lol


Bio- We are going to do IUI just not sure when now. DH thinks its best if we try not to stress so much about it. We had planned to do it next cycle but we recently found out DH's insurance isnt covering his leg surgery next month so we will have to pay out of pocket. Im hoping for IUI towards the end of November. I really didnt want to be pregnant during summer but now I really don't mind. I just want a baby :cry:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ohhh nooo Lei :( I was so sure this month! Darn it : / I'm sorry. Well whatever you decide will be the right choice, just pay attention to what God is trying to tell you to do. He's got a plan for you, Lei (and everyone else) and there's a reason he didn't give it to you this month believe me. When you do get it you'll understand why you didn't the months before. Like for OH and I, we were starting to fall apart while we were TTC. Then once we resolved everything and fell more in love than ever, thats when we got it. And it just so happens our lease is up in perfect time to move and prepare before Draven. Any sooner and we would have been too close to due date to move. And being put on medical leave has allowed me to go to school before Draven is born. See what I mean? God has a plan for each of you, there's a reason he's making you wait another month :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Ohhh nooo Lei :( I was so sure this month! Darn it : / I'm sorry. Well whatever you decide will be the right choice, just pay attention to what God is trying to tell you to do. He's got a plan for you, Lei (and everyone else) and there's a reason he didn't give it to you this month believe me. When you do get it you'll understand why you didn't the months before. Like for OH and I, we were starting to fall apart while we were TTC. Then once we resolved everything and fell more in love than ever, thats when we got it. And it just so happens our lease is up in perfect time to move and prepare before Draven. Any sooner and we would have been too close to due date to move. And being put on medical leave has allowed me to go to school before Draven is born. See what I mean? God has a plan for each of you, there's a reason he's making you wait another month :)

You & me both.. I was excited yet nervous to temp this morning =/ Hopefully things will work out for us & we will get our baby soon. DH is going monday for another SA to see how the vitamins are helping his swimmers. Everytime he has gone back his count is higher so I am praying its even higher this time. 

As much as I didn't want to do another round of femara DH conviced me to do so lol.. So Ill be calling my FS shortly to have them put in another script :happydance: I guess its something to be excited about. Mayyybbbeeeee I can POAS 3 days early next cycle & get my bfp for my birthday :blush:

Thank you for the kind words Jenna :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

That's a great idea! See, maybe God wanted to give you an extra special birthday present :) How long does it take to get the SA results back? You should try one more new thing this month too. Have you been using the preseed still? We can Google some other things you can throw in the mix too if you want.


My friend finally exploded at about midnight last night :D Her water broke finally. She was only 2cm still when I texted her OH at 6 AM but they're having her today sometime! Wish I could be there like I wanted to but its a 3 hr drive so it'll have to wait until Friday. I just had to share, I'm excited. We've been good friends for years.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> That's a great idea! See, maybe God wanted to give you an extra special birthday present :) How long does it take to get the SA results back? You should try one more new thing this month too. Have you been using the preseed still? We can Google some other things you can throw in the mix too if you want.
> 
> 
> My friend finally exploded at about midnight last night :D Her water broke finally. She was only 2cm still when I texted her OH at 6 AM but they're having her today sometime! Wish I could be there like I wanted to but its a 3 hr drive so it'll have to wait until Friday. I just had to share, I'm excited. We've been good friends for years.

I hope thats his master plan lol! DH's friends just told us to keep praying so that's what we will continue to do. His SA results usually come back within a few days so if he goes monday we should for sure have them back by wednesday just in time for Ovulation :happydance: 

Oh yes lets google more ways. Adding new stuff is always fun! 

She* exploded*??? Lmao I read that & literally LMAO hahahah!! Your too funny Jenna!!! I would love to hear how you tell your OH that your going into labor :haha: She probobaly wont have her until later though but luckily friday is tomorrow so you wont have to wait long!! Call her & put the salt & pepper song on "push it" lmao.. :rofl: That will give her motivation


----------



## Jenna_KA

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! I love that idea lmao!!! I think I'll have to do that! Hopefully she's had her epidural so she can actually find the humor in it haha.
I'll Google around when I get home in about an hour. I'm nannying and the service here sucks. I have a hard enough time posting this stuff (but of course do it anyways)
Today is picture day so I got to get her dressed and do her hair :) I hope I have a girl someday lol. This is fun for me. Now the hard part is to keep her from messing it up before taking her to school!


----------



## Beautifullei2

lol Even if the epidural hasn't been given she still may find a bit of humor in it.. It may time her mind of the pain :thumbup: 

Oh how fun!!!! I was super excited when DD had pictures.. Got to love dressing up girls :)


----------



## Biotechick829

Well, just got back from the RE consult!! Boy the Dr was a b*tch! She knows her stuff, but talk about condescending and cold. I hope this cycle works so we don't have to do all of the testing she wants done (Day 3 bloods, HSG, Sonogram, and DH's SA). I know it's all standard protocol but I feel like we'd be wasting a month TTC! lol

Please, please, please just let this cycle have a healthy :bfp:!![-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol, what did she say?! They make it so easy to have a total love/hate relationship when they do that lol. It's like tough love. 
But you knowwww Bio... we always get 3 BFPs a month in here... you're the only one left ;]


----------



## Jenna_KA

P.S. I wanted to share this with you guys. Draven was moving like crazy last night, but this video was the best I could get. He always stops when I try and show anyone  It's still fun though. Don't mind OH's comment at the end hahaha. He didn't know I was taking a video lol!

(click the link)

https://tinypic.com/r/nv2vqv/6


----------



## Lucasmum2b

I'm left as well


----------



## Biotechick829

Ahhh Jenna!!! That's so amazing!! :) Look at that little boy go! It reminds me of kind of a disturbing video. Couldn't find the exact one, but this is pretty close. Draven might do this the further along you get!
https://www.metacafe.com/watch/774680/watch_this_weird_pregnant_woman/

Lucasmum - we'll just have to make a new record for 4 BFPs!!! ;)


----------



## Lucasmum2b

Bio I like the sound of that. When are you testing bio?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Agreed with Jenna!!! Lets see who the lucky #3 is!!! :happydance:

Jenna- That was too cute!! Oh how I miss that!!


Bio- That baby was super active lol ..


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh my god!!! Hahaha you should have seen my face watching that lol! You can see each body part, how crazy! I've never seen one like THAT before!

Lucasmom, I'm so sorry I forgot about you!!!! :dohh: I didn't do it on purpose lol, you've just been quiet the last few days haha I'm sorry. I agree though, maybe we'll make a new record!!!


----------



## Lucasmum2b

It's ok I know I don't come in here that often and it's hard keeping up with all your messages. It's ok.

Lei sorry the nasty witch came fingers crossed next month is your lucky month.

My digital test is sitting next to my toliet waiting for me in the morning.


----------



## Beautifullei2

FXED for you hun!!! EEEKKKK!!!!! Are you charting?

This stupid AF is pissing me off!!!!! Im not having any cramping at all.. Just shooting pains every noe & then & Im super freaking light.. I put a tampon in & went to change it.. Barely anything on it.. If she is gonna start then she needs to hurry & leave so I can get my BD on :)


----------



## Lucasmum2b

No I tried it one month and then I kept forgetting to do it before I got up. I don't know how you girls do it every morning. May be if it doesn't work this cycle I should try and stick at it next month.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lucasmum2b said:


> No I tried it one month and then I kept forgetting to do it before I got up. I don't know how you girls do it every morning. May be if it doesn't work this cycle I should try and stick at it next month.

It was hard for me the 1st time too.. I would always forget & remember after I had gotten ready lol. DH had to keep reminding me & I finally got the hang of it


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oooooh good luck for the morning!! How many DPO will you be? If you don't get a positive and you decide to try temping next, try putting the thermometer on top of your alarm clock or phone so when you go to turn off your alarm or check the time it'll be sitting right there before you get up.


----------



## Lucasmum2b

14dpo its my first month i habe ovulated as well. I use to have it right next to my phone but I end up snoozing too many times on my phone and then jump out of bed in a panic.


----------



## Biotechick829

I know, isn't that baby belly crazy?!?

Ahhhhh Lucusmum!!!! I'm so excited for you to test tomorrow!!! You're sooo strong willed to be waiting this long to test ;). You bet I'll be checking this thread until you post your BFP!!!!:)

I'm only 5DPO today and I'll be starting to test two times a day (because I'm that impatient) on Monday at 9DPO!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Bio your to silly!!! ;) it gets pricey poas everyday hahaha.

I got a call back from my FS & er are gonna go ahead with the 3rd round of femara & set up another appt with him after DHS sa results get back in to set up IUI the following cycle. Yay!!!


----------



## Biotechick829

But lei, they're chespies! Got 10 HPTs and 40 OPKs for $13!! :)

Woohoo for all systems go for next round of femara and IUI! Hopefully you won't need to spend all that $$ on the IUI;). Are you still super light/spotting?


----------



## Lucasmum2b

BFN but no sign of AF so I suppose not out yet. 

Lei good luck for next month 

Bio - im not patience at all I have been testing since 10dpo


----------



## Lucasmum2b

My name is Ellie by the way it's shorter than writing lucasmum2b x


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biotechick829 said:


> But lei, they're chespies! Got 10 HPTs and 40 OPKs for $13!! :)
> 
> Woohoo for all systems go for next round of femara and IUI! Hopefully you won't need to spend all that $$ on the IUI;). Are you still super light/spotting?

OHHHHH okay! Where do you order them from??? I was thinking of trying opks this cycle. Not sure yet. I got my femara called in & am going today to pick it up :happydance:

it was really light yesterday & it got a bit more heavier today but still not to bad 




Lucasmum2b said:


> BFN but no sign of AF so I suppose not out yet.
> 
> Lei good luck for next month
> 
> Bio - im not patience at all I have been testing since 10dpo



Thanks hun & I have my FXED for you that AF stays away!!!! :D Are you gonna wait another few days or retest tomorrow :blush:


----------



## Lucasmum2b

I will probably wait till Sunday I have an appointment on Monday to see the fertility specialist i'm under I can I only do 3 more months on chlomid then they said ivf xxx


----------



## Jenna_KA

Sorry about the BFN Ellie, but you're right you're not out until AF shows her face! 

Bio, your temps are looking wonderful.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ellie - hopefully you won't need that appointment after all & you will get our :bfp: !!!! 

Jenna- Her temps do look great, I was just admireing them hehehe!!! 

I hate the 2 week wait before the 2 week wait.. Theres nothing to update on lol.. On a side note work has been not so fun! I work with all women & we all managed to get our cycle at the same time so EVERYONE is bitchy!!! hahha


----------



## Jenna_KA

Sorry about the BFN Ellie, but you're right you're not out until AF shows her face! 

Bio, your temps are looking wonderful.


----------



## Lucasmum2b

The waiting game is a killer it never gets easier does it? 

All my earlier symptoms have stopped so don't know what to think.

So where in the US do all you girls live? X


----------



## Beautifullei2

no it doesn't.... I hate symptom spotting & always tell myself I won't but anytime I feel something I google it lmao :blush:

Im in Austin Texas :D


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol I agree, you're just waiting to wait! And you can't even symptom spot or compare temps. Luckily we still have Ellie and Bio in the race and by the time their TWW is over it'll be about time for yours :)
Hahaha I'm sorry all your cycles have synced. That's awful lol! You should go get a big thing of chocolate for everyone to share :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

I'm in Seattle


----------



## Beautifullei2

I know I hate it!!! =/ 

So my friends Bachelorette party is tomorrow & I am soooo excited!! I went and bought me all new accesories & heels!!! too bad im not O'ing this weekend lol cause drunk sex always seems to work.


----------



## Lucasmum2b

How exciting, love buying new things.

I brought myself a handbag today to cheer me up. 

I have a hen weekend away next weekend ( your version of bachelorette) dressing up as nurses - oh my - kind of scary especially if I'm not drinking x


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol funny how that works isn't it? Drunk sex always seems to do the trick!


----------



## Beautifullei2

ohhhhhh I love purses!! DH gets so mad cause when Im down I buy myself a new purse or clutch lol!!! 

Dressing up as nurses seems much more fun though!!! ;-)


----------



## Jenna_KA

I love dressing up!!! I had a dream last night that I got to dress up as a pirate. I had fun :D

I'm about to leave to go see my friends baby!! Even looking at her pictures makes me want it to be time for Draven to come out already -.- I still have soooo loooong! I'm ready for him to be here now lol. Then Draven and her little girl will be BFF and fall in love :] That's our plan.


----------



## Beautifullei2

awww yay! What time did she have her! Make sure & post pics on fb.. I want to see lol :) Be careful driving out there hun & not to worry .. Baby Draven will be here soon enough :happydance:

Lol my BFF's son & my DD are inseperable & we always say they will become BF & GF lol. He is 8 & dd's 5 :)


----------



## Biotechick829

Thanks, Jenna and Lei!! They should plateau out in the next day or two. I'm someone who loves to be warm and I love it after O because I'm so warm and my skin is so hot to the touch! I always make DH feel my "lava belly" :haha:

Lei - I got the OPKs/HPTs off of Amazon. Just search for the Wondfo (I think that's it) brand and you can get tons of OPKs with HPTs!:thumbup:

Ellie - Good luck with your appointment Monday! The FS I saw yesterday is completely against clomid and she said she would take me off of it immediately :shrug: Wonder if she had IVF in mind for me too. Wonderful sign AF is nowhere to be found! Especially using digis, sometimes you need to have a lot of HCG around.

BTW, I'm north of Boston, MA and brrrrr it's getting cold already!!!

Got my blood drawn this morning for progesterone check (6DPO is close enough). 3 days left till I start testing! :squeal: (well, there isn't a "squeal" smiley, but you get the point)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei: She was born yesterday at 1:21 PM. She's so cute. It's so crazy to see her and be like "That was just in my friends belly. And it wasn't there before." You know? I'll definitely be posting pictures tonight! We won't be getting home until late because its such a long drive. 

Bio, can't wait to see your BFP!


----------



## Biotechick829

Jenna - In 3 days, what fruit will Draven be? Mango? It looks like the week after that it's Mango to Cantaloupe :shock: That's quite the growth spurt! lol


----------



## Jenna_KA

No, mango was 19 weeks and cantelope was 20. Then he turned in to a banana then papaya which is actually a smaller fruit lol. And he stays a papaya for 3 weeks -.- The fruit ticker doesn't really make sense to me after the 19th week haha! He'll be an eggplant at 25 weeks and stay there until 28 I believe. Hip hip...Hooray??


----------



## Jenna_KA

To put it in real world proportions he's about 12 inches now. So he's a $5 footlong (honey oat bread) and weighs about a pound. Which doesn't add up to the 20lbs I've gained :dohh:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lmao about the foot long!!!


So I just hung up with my FS & he uped my femara.. wahoooo let's pray I get my bfp for my birthday :)


----------



## Biotechick829

Jenna, :rofl: :rofl: he's not wheat?!? Haha

Lei, fabulous they upped your dose!! When do you start taking it, tomorrow?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yes I start tomorrow. Instead of 5mg ill be taking 7.5 :) :happydance:

The lady at my pharmacy gave me a heart attack though telling me it was 280 bucks then at the last minute says.... Well let me see if we have it in generic.. ummm yes please lol. Needless to say it was only 10 for my rx. :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Lei- we are doing femara and injectibles next cycle. I'm afraid that the bill is going to be in the hundreds. My femara is $10 as well. Praying the shots don't break the bank!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Did you ask your FS how much it was? My FS told me that the trigget was only 90 but ill be doing that next cycle along with IUI :happydance:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hooray for both of you starting femara!!! :) 
My insurance didn't cover any of my clomid. I thought it would be super expensive but luckily it was only $100 for 3 months. I only had to use 2 months and gave the third to my friend who was TTC  It didn't work for her though haha.

On our way home, back to our little baby (dog) waiting so long for us at home. Long day its been! Oh man my feet really smell today. Hahaha sorry, TMI totally, but I'm in the car on this long drive so I took my shoes off and MAN I don't know what happened!!


----------



## Lucasmum2b

Morning girls,

Lei - GL on the upped dose this month did you decide whether you are doing anything new?

Jenna- pirate? Does pregnancy make you have crazy dreams? 

Bio- look forward to hearing about your progesterone levels.

So girls do you want the bad news or the good news, the bad news is the stupid witch flew in this morning but the good news is I start my fourth month on chlomid tomorrow, after the last month responding, I'm feeling surprising positive just need to make sure I catch the eggy this time xxxx


----------



## typeA TTC

I should have asked but did not. I'll be doing a cocktail of femara and injections for 5 days. Then a trigger if I have a mature follicle. I have yet to have a mature folli so I'm hoping the injectibles will do the trick. I'm expecting a few hundred dollars. But I'll report back when I get them. Im on provera now to start my period. So I'll be about 11 or so days before I start the injections/femara cocktail. 

If this doesn't work, I'm off to a specialist. Lei- I'm in Texas too!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol, pregnancy gives you the weirdest dreams! It doesn't help that my dreams have always been SUPER strange to begin with lol. I've got many handfuls of them.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ellie thank you I hope so as well!! Sorry AF found you but like you said, at least you know it helped you O. Yay for October!!! :) 

Jenna- love the pics of your friends baby... She's beautiful & you & oh looked so adorable!!! :) your next!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jenna_KA

She was so teeny tiny! None of her newborn clothes fit, she practically swims in them haha. Full term and perfectly healthy though. I love her already, can't wait to see her again :] But oooooh it just made me want it to be January so bad! I'm getting so anxious and I still have 16 weeks to go!!! :growlmad:
Anyone renting out their time machine??

The bachelorette party is tonight, yeah?!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Awww I bet!! She will eventually grow into them though & just as quickly grow out of them haha. 

16 weeks is nothing compared to your 23 weeks.. your more than halfway there :happydance: 

As for the bachelorette party, it was fun but some of the girls were just sitting there like bumps on a log haha. I don't know about the others but I made sure to have a Blast lol :) 

AF is finally gone as she had me spotting for 2 days but now I have seemed to have lost my bb thermometer , whoops :blush:


----------



## Jenna_KA

As long as you had fun, who cares! Lol! 
Better get a new thermometer before you O!!! Luckily they're not expensive. Have you decided to do OPKs or not? 

Bio: How many days until you start testing?


----------



## Biotechick829

Lei, I hate it when my thermometer grows legs! Hope you find it soon!

Jenna, I started testing yesterday at 8DPO (very early :blush:) and both were snow white BFNs. This morning's test, I'm having a serious case of line eye. I think I can see something. Of course there's been plenty of BFN cycles where I thought I saw something. Hoping tonight's test will settle it ;)

How are the other ladies doing?


----------



## bettybee1

Oooo you have had a dip today bio hopefully an implantation dip and your temp spikes tmro !!! X


----------



## Biotechick829

Thanks, Betty!! I actually had this same dip on my BFP cycle. ...actually, I had gotten a BFP on the day of the dip. My temp never drops like that this far after O. I even took my temp twice to double check. Here's to hoping!


----------



## bettybee1

Fingerscrossed for you hunnie keep testing too!!!!! X x


----------



## Jenna_KA

Bio, care to share this mornings test? We can let the jury decide whether its really line eye or a faint positive ;) 


Happy V-Day to me today :) I can't believe I've made it this far.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Bio- YESSSSS I want to see the test!! :) 

I may have to go buy a new thermometer cause I think it found a good hideing spot lol. Not sure if we will do opks but then again I may want to try.. I know for sure this higher dose is going to kick my ovaries into overdrive so maybe ill get a super dark positive!


----------



## Jenna_KA

It wouldn't hurt to try the OPKs I don't think. If anything it'll just give you some warning so you can get a gold star BD schedule again!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Wahoo Im hoping I can get even better than the gold!!

Okay so lately I have been a little down & what not about TTC.. all of the wonderful ladies I started this process with have gotten their bfp but me. Don't get me wrong I am soooo Happy for them but im starting to think something else may be wrong..plus feeling sorry for myself. So I emailed my mom to tell her about our plan next month & that they up'ed my dosage this cycle.. Her response was totally negative & not wanted I needed to see. She doesn't support it because she says we have others things we need to worry about. What I don't get it how she had trouble TTC my brother & has been through everything that I am going through so why can't she just be supportive.. UGHHH...Okay im gonna stop now cause i can feel my self starting to cry =/


----------



## Biotechick829

Ok, so you guys probably can't see what I'm talking about, but there's definitely a shadow line in person. Now, whether this shadow line is an evap or the start of a BFP, only time will tell (well, hopefully 6pm tonight ;))
https://i1252.photobucket.com/albums/hh568/Biotechick829/Picture1111_zpsd46b03e6.jpg


----------



## Biotechick829

Beautifullei2 said:


> Wahoo Im hoping I can get even better than the gold!!
> 
> Okay so lately I have been a little down & what not about TTC.. all of the wonderful ladies I started this process with have gotten their bfp but me. Don't get me wrong I am soooo Happy for them but im starting to think something else may be wrong..plus feeling sorry for myself. So I emailed my mom to tell her about our plan next month & that they up'ed my dosage this cycle.. Her response was totally negative & not wanted I needed to see. She doesn't support it because she says we have others things we need to worry about. What I don't get it how she had trouble TTC my brother & has been through everything that I am going through so why can't she just be supportive.. UGHHH...Okay im gonna stop now cause i can feel my self starting to cry =/

I'm so sorry, Lei :hugs: TTC when others around are getting BFPs is very hard. I like to think that since you've had to wait so long to get a BFP, that you will appreciate the beautiful gift of a baby more than anyone else who got their BFP sooner. Keep your chin up


----------



## Biotechick829

and yeah, as I thought, the HPT I posted looks snow white!! lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

Bio thanks for posting but my stupid comp. wont let me zoom in lol.. Grrrr!!!! Ill have to wait to see on my phone. =( I do hope its the start of your bfp & your chart is looking GREAT!!!! 

I tell DH that all the time ... I think we will feel even more blessed since we have been trying for so long.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Awh, Lei :( I know its your mama, but please try to not let her response get to you. She'll change how she feels soon after you're pregnant. It may take some warming up, but she WILL come around. She lives you, your daughter, and your future offspring even if she doesn't know it yet. My mom was a little bitter too as I told you before, but I know she'll still love Draven with all her heart. Family is always there, but sometimes there's some things that you just can't go to them with. And that's what your friends are for. Even though many of us are getting our BFPs, you WILL get yours soon you have lots of changes and new things to try coming up! And don't forget, we've all still been there and haven't forgotten how hard it is mentally and emotionally to struggle with LTTTC. You won't ever be alone, we're still here with you :) Have you gotten the dye test to check if your tubes are clear? We all <3 you, God has a reason for making you wait another month. In the end, you may be glad he did. :hugs:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Whoops sorry Bio I didn't see your picture until after I posted. I can't see it on here yet, but its still early! Maybe tonight's test will be better! And maybe the picture just needs some tweaking.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thank you Jenna so much for your kind words. I think it makes it harder because it was my momma. I know she will be happy once it does happen but then a part of me will wonder if she is faking it or really is happy about it. Im so thankful to have all of these wonderful ladies on here because you all keep me sane. Its hard to talk to friends about bbt & charting cause they look at me with that dear in the headlights stare lol.
I did get the dye test done last feb & it came back all clear. It was pretty neat to see the dye flow through my tubes so easily :) I suppose time will only tell but that part of me just wants it to happen NOW lol


----------



## Jenna_KA

Faking it? Lol, why would she feel the need to fake it? Silly mommies. I've never had the dye test done, but I've heard it kind of hurts :[ Hmm, what else can we do with you this month..... 
This may be too personal, don't answer it if it is!! But are you having orgasms when you BD? They say the contractions from an orgasm helps the little spermies get to their destination.




Today's 24 weeks which means it's time for my belly photoshoot 
I never realize how big I've gotten until I do side-by-side! I was telling OH how I didn't think I really grew since 20 weeks, but I was wrong! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







20and24.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 10









20and24002.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 12









24weeks004.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Faking it? Lol, why would she feel the need to fake it? Silly mommies. I've never had the dye test done, but I've heard it kind of hurts :[ Hmm, what else can we do with you this month.....
> This may be too personal, don't answer it if it is!! But are you having orgasms when you BD? They say the contractions from an orgasm helps the little spermies get to their destination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's 24 weeks which means it's time for my belly photoshoot
> I never realize how big I've gotten until I do side-by-side! I was telling OH how I didn't think I really grew since 20 weeks, but I was wrong! :dohh:

LOVEEEE THE PICS <3 

I suppose when I told her we were ttc I figured she would be excited!!! Im just afraid if it happens she wont be excited & fake that she is.. I dont know lol.

Majority of the time I do but sometimes DH gets a bit trigger happy & does his deed before me :haha: he usually makes sure I do have one if he pulls the trigger to fast though lol


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ohhh I see what you mean. Hehe, she won't be faking it. Even if she does fake it, it'll help her to be for real happy lol. I thought my mom was kind of forcing being excited on herself at first, but I think forcing it actually made her warm up faster.

Okay, glad we ruled that out! I didn't always orgasm before and the month I got my BFP I made sure to :thumbup: They say gogi berry increases fertility! It also has a lot of other great health benefits, including weight loss which I remember you saying you were working on. Check the health section of your grocery store for gogi berry drink. I used to drink it and it actually tastes really good. Let me see if I can find a picture of the bottle....


----------



## Jenna_KA

I was spelling it wrong. Its goji lol.
It'll be in health section near supplements I think. You drink a small amount every day like a vitamin supplement.
this is the one I used to have. Worth a try maybe? You and OH could both give it a try and the least that will happen is you'll be a little healthier, if not a little pregnant-er too :shrug:

https://www.bewellbuzz.com/superfoods/goji-berry-benefits/

There's a list of benefits. Which also mentions fertility particularly in men ;)
 



Attached Files:







gojiii2.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Biotechick829

Can you see the line now?!? Ahhhh!!!!! I think we did it
https://i1252.photobucket.com/albums/hh568/Biotechick829/13D98C77-AA52-4E1A-BBF5-B1F80AA43F2F-130-00000005BD6064C8.jpg


----------



## Jenna_KA

OMG I SEE IT!!!! Do you have a digi?!?!
:bunny:


----------



## Biotechick829

I dont. I should probably go get one huh? Damn, I just drank a ton of water!! I'm off to the store lol


----------



## bettybee1

you did do it you really did congrats !!!! wooppppp !!!use a frer tmro !!!! xxx


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna I'm gonna have to try & find that later :) 

Bio AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH It looks like you did wahooo :happydance:


----------



## snowflakes120

Aweeeee!! Bio!!! BFP!!! Congrats girl!! You guys did it!! :happydance:

Jenna - Love the new pics girl!! You look great!! I hope I look half as good as you!! :winkwink:

I didn't drink the Goji berry but I did drink a cup of 100% pure pomegrante juice before OV.

Lei - I'm sorry about your Mom. Hugs girl. :hugs: Yeahhh for increase in Femara! I hope this does it for you!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Cant wait to see that digi Bio!!!
Thank you snowflakes, I'm sure you'll look great ;) I hope you share belly pics once you start to show. How you feeling? Any MS yet? I didn't feel a THING until 6 weeks when it hit me like a brick wall. I hope you don't get any :( I was soooo miserable!


----------



## Biotechick829

Thank you so much for all of the love and congrats!! You girls are amazing! :hugs: Trying not to stress about another mc, remembering that everything is what it is and all we can do is hope and pray for a healthy sticky bean.

Jenna, I didn't get a digi. I've spent soooo much money on tests that I'm just going to keep using the Internet cheapies and get a beta draw tomorrow.

Plus we need to save our money because we got the house we put an offer on!!!!! Holy crap it's a great week!!

And again going by O date bean's EDD is DH's bday, how weird is that?!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I feel like your last situation with the mc was kind of rare wasn't it? It was more developmental than not being sticky, right? Sorry if I'm getting it wrong, I'm trying to remember lol. Maybe ask for an ultrasound a little earlier this time to rule out whatever happened last time. Your betas will come back great, this is early to be getting a BFP which means your HCG is already high! Which means that baby is sticky-icky!!!! 
What a great week you have :) Perfect timing huh!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Bio can't wait to see your test darker in the a.m :) as always.... there are always 3 :) :happydance:


Jenna I'm going to buy that stuff tomorrow & DH is on the ball with drinking it with me :) yahoo!!!!!! 

Oh & I moved my whole room around & found my thermometer lol... It was inside my pillow case the whole time lmao!!!!


----------



## Biotechick829

Thanks, snowflake!! How are you feeling?

Jenna, what happened to us last time was VERY rare, like I felt I should've gone out and bought a lottery ticket. I guess when I say sticky bean I meant "sticky for 9 months" haha. Last time there was a chromosome abnormality in the egg and unfortunately it wasn't found until 13 weeks (all previous scans looked perfect). I blame the HCG trigger shot for that. I know a lot of women have healthy babies with a trigger shot, but honestly, it doesn't work for me. Last two cycles had trigger shots and I knew something was off and both were BFN.

Lei, wahoo for finding your thermometer!! It's like finding gold lol. How has the increased dose been treating you side effect wise? Will you be OPK'ing?

Took another cheapie test this morning and it looks the same as yesterday. I'm ok with that, I just want to know my beta doubling time already!! Will be going in for a draw today and Thursday and should know how the numbers look by Friday.
This morning, 10DPO, FMU:
https://i1252.photobucket.com/albums/hh568/Biotechick829/9DD6BD72-E111-4EAE-92F7-40F27D222E46-824-0000006C8043245D.jpg

The RE I saw last week freaked me out a bit about having increased androgen (male hormone) with PCOS and that she's concerned I have that. It can cause masculinization of a female fetus. Might ask the dr to throw in a testosterone check, too. Come to think of it, they never called me with my progesterone results...


----------



## Beautifullei2

Bio wahoo the line is still there!! :happydance: :headspin: Im sure your betas will come back great :D 

Im thinking about opks but still not sure. I also only plan to only use my bbt to confirm O. I don't want to stress about temps after. I may check them randomly but DH agreed to not check them everyday after O is confirmed.


----------



## snowflakes120

Looking good Bio! Let us know what the beta's come back at!

Jenna - I am doing well. No MS yet. I do feel a little off sometimes but nothing that's horrible or even lasts that long at all. I don't know - maybe it's in my head...

Lei - Yeah for both of you guys drinking the goji!! 

Not much going on here. I'm going to go for another beta/P4 test tomorrow when I'll be 5 weeks. Hoping for my numbers to be tripling still and my P4 to raise a little bit.


----------



## Lucasmum2b

Hi girls,

wow alot has been happening since i was last on here. How is everyone doing?

Bio - fantastic news i also can't wait to hear about your beta results and also see the test get darker.:hugs:

Jenna - loving the bump pictures.:happydance:

Lei - how you feeling on your increased cycle? what day are you on as i think we are quite close together - i understand about the feeling down - me and my husband have been TTC since we got married in April 2010, in the past 4 weeks i have had 4 of my close friends have babies and as much as i am really happy for them all i can stop thinking why is it not me.:cry:

our day willl come hun, a friend told me that god is not quite ready to give you a baby as he making sure its extra perfect for me.

i had an appointment with my fertility specialisted they said that they will only give me 3 months more on chlomid and if i am not pregnancy by xmas its IVF for me in the new year which is scary so hopefully will be pregnancy by xmas (which would be a lovely present) xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Bio- your hpt looks great and a tad darker from yesturday !!!!!! And your temp looks ace !!!!! Xxx


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ellie I totally know what you mean. I too have had about 2 close friends have kids & to top it off yesterday my older brother told me his fiance may be pregnant again with their 3rd kid!!! Im happy for them of course but cant help but wonder why not me.

Last night my daughter came & asked me when she was going to get a sister or brother & I told her it was up to god.. So I told her to pray for one & she tells me "mom I have been, you pray now" lol. 

I know our day will come & it will make me even that much more appreciative of what DH & I have accomplished! The wonderful miracle of life <3

today I think I am on CD 6 :happdance: So far the femara has not been bad other then those headaches it gives me. I was reading up on success stories last night on 7.5mg of femara & there were alot of people saying they either had twins or triplets.. AHHH lol!! I would love twins though! :) 

Ohhhh & GUESSS WHAT LADIES!!!! DH went for his SA this morning & we will know the results by 5 this afternoon! THANK GOD!!!! Atleast we will know if the vitamins are helping!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Bio: The line is actually darker today I think!! And you did it with out the trigger shot this time :) I feel confident that your little beany baby will be just fine! So happy for you! :hugs:

Lei: Lmao!!! In your pillow case, of COURSE. How funny lol! Glad your found it!! I think that's a great idea to not stress about post O temps. Maybe it'll help your TWW go by faster, and bring less stress for a nice healthy sticky boo. I'm glad you and DH decided to give the goji juice a try, I was also thinking of starting it again too for all the other health benefits lol. I forgot about it until I brought it up then wondered why I stopped doing it... Hopefully it'll give DH's spermies another boost! It's an awesome super food :) 

Snowflakes: I'm glad you're not feeling anything yet. You've got pleeeenty of time to rack up on the symptoms though! The only thing I had in first tri was the MS, but that made up for lack in everything else. I didn't get sore bbs until 2nd tri. And the frequent urination kicked in to high gear to make up for missing out on first tri too. Oh and I got horrible acne haha. Gotta looooove pregnancy! Before 6 weeks I used to think I was nauseous but I figured out it was just nerves. Maybe that's what you're feeling?


----------



## Mom2Cayden

Hi ladies. I'm not sure where to post my questions. Right now I am two days late for my period and I have been having cramps on and off for seven days. And when I say on and off it's mostly on. With my son I had sore boobs, cramps, bloated, vey sick to my stomach, could smell everything. So now I don't know what to think. Last month I had a chemical pregnancy so I'm scared to test now. I feel like AF will start any second for seven days. What do you think?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, I didn't see your other post sorry lol. That's the cutest thing I've ever heard! How sweet, she's been praying for you.. I used to pray with one of my residents every night before putting her to bed. She's 100 years old and we'd pray for a baby. Weeeeee for the SA I hope it comes back great!!!

Mom2Cayden: I felt the same exact way with my BFP. Tons of cramping like AF was right around the corner. I almost didnt test because I was so convinced AF was coming. Its normal. I call it phantom AF. I say test ;)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Bio: The line is actually darker today I think!! And you did it with out the trigger shot this time :) I feel confident that your little beany baby will be just fine! So happy for you! :hugs:
> 
> Lei: Lmao!!! In your pillow case, of COURSE. How funny lol! Glad your found it!! I think that's a great idea to not stress about post O temps. Maybe it'll help your TWW go by faster, and bring less stress for a nice healthy sticky boo. I'm glad you and DH decided to give the goji juice a try, I was also thinking of starting it again too for all the other health benefits lol. I forgot about it until I brought it up then wondered why I stopped doing it... Hopefully it'll give DH's spermies another boost! It's an awesome super food :)
> 
> Snowflakes: I'm glad you're not feeling anything yet. You've got pleeeenty of time to rack up on the symptoms though! The only thing I had in first tri was the MS, but that made up for lack in everything else. I didn't get sore bbs until 2nd tri. And the frequent urination kicked in to high gear to make up for missing out on first tri too. Oh and I got horrible acne haha. Gotta looooove pregnancy! Before 6 weeks I used to think I was nauseous but I figured out it was just nerves. Maybe that's what you're feeling?



It was a body pillow at that lol!!! Im talking it was ALLLLL THE WAY in there lol . The benfits are great! I think I lost all the weight I wanted to lose but getting more healthy can always be done! :) I think if I lose any more weight I may look sickly for my height lol. Dr. Google had some great stuff about that ..not to mention I read its done with alot of chinese medicine which is what we use the ginseng for , for dh's spermies.. FXED IT WORKS!!! 


Jenna - yes she is such a sweetheart but im glad that she prays about it withought me even asking lol. I never even knew she had been praying about it lol! I remember you telling me about your resident =) Thats too sweet! I used to do that with my great grandma. She lived in Arizona but I would call her just to pray.. Now that she passed away I just pray to her to get me through it. 




Mom2Cayden said:


> Hi ladies. I'm not sure where to post my questions. Right now I am two days late for my period and I have been having cramps on and off for seven days. And when I say on and off it's mostly on. With my son I had sore boobs, cramps, bloated, vey sick to my stomach, could smell everything. So now I don't know what to think. Last month I had a chemical pregnancy so I'm scared to test now. I feel like AF will start any second for seven days. What do you think?



How long do your cycles usually last?? do you temp?? If you are usually on time I would recommend testing in the next day or so if you dont start.


----------



## typeA TTC

Good luck Lei on the SA results! I remember waiting for the nurse to get on the phone (after being on hold for 15 mins) and my heart was beating so hard! I bet everything will be great! 

I don't know if you guys feel this way but my OB's nurses just tell me my results like they would say the weather. When I got my DHs SA results I wanted to be like..."aren't you freakin excited for me"....crickets. Oh well! 

I scheduled an appt with a fertility specialist for Early Nov. so if this cycle of femara and injections and trigger doesn't work...I'll be headed to the specialist. I'm a little nervous about having to get use to another dr. but HOPEFULLY this cycle will work. 

Congrats to everyone that got their BFPs!


----------



## Mom2Cayden

Beautifullei2 said:


> Jenna_KA said:
> 
> 
> Bio: The line is actually darker today I think!! And you did it with out the trigger shot this time :) I feel confident that your little beany baby will be just fine! So happy for you! :hugs:
> 
> Lei: Lmao!!! In your pillow case, of COURSE. How funny lol! Glad your found it!! I think that's a great idea to not stress about post O temps. Maybe it'll help your TWW go by faster, and bring less stress for a nice healthy sticky boo. I'm glad you and DH decided to give the goji juice a try, I was also thinking of starting it again too for all the other health benefits lol. I forgot about it until I brought it up then wondered why I stopped doing it... Hopefully it'll give DH's spermies another boost! It's an awesome super food :)
> 
> Snowflakes: I'm glad you're not feeling anything yet. You've got pleeeenty of time to rack up on the symptoms though! The only thing I had in first tri was the MS, but that made up for lack in everything else. I didn't get sore bbs until 2nd tri. And the frequent urination kicked in to high gear to make up for missing out on first tri too. Oh and I got horrible acne haha. Gotta looooove pregnancy! Before 6 weeks I used to think I was nauseous but I figured out it was just nerves. Maybe that's what you're feeling?
> 
> 
> 
> It was a body pillow at that lol!!! Im talking it was ALLLLL THE WAY in there lol . The benfits are great! I think I lost all the weight I wanted to lose but getting more healthy can always be done! :) I think if I lose any more weight I may look sickly for my height lol. Dr. Google had some great stuff about that ..not to mention I read its done with alot of chinese medicine which is what we use the ginseng for , for dh's spermies.. FXED IT WORKS!!!
> 
> 
> Jenna - yes she is such a sweetheart but im glad that she prays about it withought me even asking lol. I never even knew she had been praying about it lol! I remember you telling me about your resident =) Thats too sweet! I used to do that with my great grandma. She lived in Arizona but I would call her just to pray.. Now that she passed away I just pray to her to get me through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom2Cayden said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I'm not sure where to post my questions. Right now I am two days late for my period and I have been having cramps on and off for seven days. And when I say on and off it's mostly on. With my son I had sore boobs, cramps, bloated, vey sick to my stomach, could smell everything. So now I don't know what to think. Last month I had a chemical pregnancy so I'm scared to test now. I feel like AF will start any second for seven days. What do you think?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How long do your cycles usually last?? do you temp?? If you are usually on time I would recommend testing in the next day or so if you dont start.Click to expand...

I usually always have a 28 day cycle. I know exactly when I going to af but about 7 months ago for two months in a row I was four days late. But that is the only time that has ever happend. I was late last month but it was a chemical pregnancy. I don't temp that seems really confusing to me. I think I will test tomorrow if nothing before then. I really dont want to see one line though. I'll post the results tomorrow. I'll be praying the rest of the day.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, I don't think I can do goji juice until after pregnancy :( Dr. Google days there isn't enough research on it with pregnant women and I'd rather be safe than sorry. Even though it is just a berry.... I don't know lol! I'll definitely be starting it up again after though. Hopefully it'll help me get back to my regular self, lose baby weight, and keep SOME kind of energy! That's so sweet about your great grandma too :) How cute... She still prays with you though, I'm sure you already know that ;) 

Mom2Cayden, I look forward to hearing how your test goes.


----------



## Beautifullei2

typeA TTC - Thanks hun!!! DH has not gotten one in about 4 months & even then they had gone up from the previous time so I am really hoping they are even higher now :D I totally know what you mean.. They act like its no biggy but to us its like a life or death situation! 

Mom2Cayden- I will also be praying for you hun that you get your bfp!!!


Jenna- Yeah don't drink it if its not for sure on side effects it may have. I laughed when I read about the part when it told china men not to eat the berry when they are away from their wives cause it makes them horn dogs lmao!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

HAHAHAHA!!! I didn't see that part! Well in this case its a great thing :) Boost his stamina


----------



## typeA TTC

Lei - any news?


----------



## Beautifullei2

no they said it may not be until 5.. IMMMM SOOOOO anxious lol!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I believe its after 5, Lei :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

I know :'( they never called so DH is calling them first thing.in.the morning. Hopefully by the time you wake I will have some news.


----------



## typeA TTC

:(. Praying you get awesome news!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh hooray, it'll be like Christmas :) Hopefully you'll be putting good news in my stocking and not a lump of coal.


----------



## Jenna_KA

No Christmas present yet? :xmas18:


----------



## typeA TTC

I'm with Jenna! Any news?


----------



## snowflakes120

I'm looking for an update too!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I KNOW!!!! :( I just called DH & he is calling right now! I told him I want to know STAT lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

okay just talked to DH &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&& :dohh:


the effin doctor still hasnt signed off on them so the nurse can't give the results to him :growlmad: So now I wait!! :blush:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Grrrrrrrrrr...... Don't they realize this is LIFE OR DEATH?! I hope they call you soon!



Bio, are you still testing?


----------



## Beautifullei2

DRUM ROLLL PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;-) 

Okay so DH's SA went from 18 mil. to 30 MILLION!!!!!!! :happydance: 
heres a break down of normal ones :

Normal:
sperm count 20-150 mil ............... his 30 mil :headspin:
motility- 20% .............................his 45%


----------



## Biotechick829

Lei, that's wonderful!!!!! Go DH!! Is there any steps to take next?

Snowflakes, happy appleseed week!:haha: 5 weeks already, wahooo!!!

Jenna, I am still testing. Took a test this morning and it's darker than yesterdays :thumbup: Beta from yesterday was 16, which is totally normal for 10DPO (www.betabase.info). Dr said it was "low" and wanted me to come in Friday for another draw (didn't sound like it was for doubling time). What does he know, pfft ;) 

So anyway, you ladies so be buying the pink handled Wondfo cheapies off Amazon!!! They can pick up HCG that's less than 16! :shock:


----------



## Jenna_KA

WOW, LEI!!! Weeeeeehooooooo!!!!! :xmas12: That's awesome! So, the vitamins are working!!! And the goji juice will give them yet ANOTHER boost! Plus give YOU a boost.... WHICH EQUALS BOOST BABY! :baby:

Bio: Your Dr is being a dummy  Of course it's low, you were only 10DPO!!! Silly head :haha: Wow, those ICs are pretty powerful lol! Nice and cheap too, which is great because TTC can get pretty pricey! Hooray for the lines getting darker, I look forward to hearing your Friday results!


----------



## bettybee1

That's fab results from dh !!!!!! Hopefully you catch this eggie by your selves this month !!!

Bio hcg @10dpo -16 is great don't worry mine with my daughter was 55 at 14 dpo so must have being at 10 at 10 dpo!!!!

I wish we could get the pink wondfos in England boo!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Bio- We are just going to add in Goji juice that Jenna referred us too! :) I am sooo glad that they came back so much higher & DH said the doctor told him it was great!! No complaints at all !! wahoooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Your betas are great btw ..docs dont know everything ;-) 

Thanks Jenna, I hope all this BOOST gets us a nice big sticky bean :D 

Bettybee I hope so too!!! It will 1 year since he had surgery next month!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Woohoo!! Yeah Lei! So happy!


----------



## Beautifullei2

So I just talked to my FS who is brothers with DH's FS lol (they work in the same office) & he told me there would be no need for IUI next cycle unless I wanted a planned pregnancy for July!! I am so thrilled that we are getting nothing but good news back! I can already feel my ovaries starting to churn so I WILL give OPKs another try this cycle! I want to make sure I don't miss a beat!! Wahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg yay, Lei!!! I'm soooooo happy for you, this is all such great news! :hugs: How uplifting to hear all that. When are you going to start the opks then??


----------



## Beautifullei2

Im going tonight to go buy them & will probably start them tomorrow morning hehehehe!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna I went to look for that stuff 
& can't find it :( gonna keep searching though


----------



## Jenna_KA

I think I saw it at QFC, but I don't know if you guys have one of those there... Or maybe I was at Fred Meyer... I don't know >.< I think Walgreens might have it? If not, you can always order online too. Just might take a couple extra days.


----------



## never2late70

What are you looking for Lei?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Angie its called goji berry juice that Jenna told me about :) 

Jenna I didn't find the one you showed me but I did find something similar & same name. FXED this works


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh good! What did you find? Have you tried it yet? It tastes pretty good from what I remember lol.


----------



## Jenna_KA

&& Angie, goji berry juice is awesome stuff. You should do some googling about it, many great benefits including fertility for men and women.


----------



## Beautifullei2

It's the goji berry juice & i made DH taste it first lol. He said it wasn't bad haha.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hahaha that's what I do :haha: OH is my guinea pig, he tries EVERYTHING before me! Even just tonight, "Is this sour cream still good? Will you taste it?" He's also my garbage disposal. He eats my leftover scraps lol.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lol I do the same thing with DH . Thank god for them Lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna- so I drank that goji berry & it actually wasn't bad at all. Just tasted like a bitter red wine lol but thicker hahaha!!! 


I did an OPK this morning & my I am already getting faint +'s on it.. Not as dark as the control line but it def came up


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ooh, good! You're gearing up then :) Yippieeee. What brand are you using? I'm glad you liked the juice, feeling healthier yet? :haha:

Oh my goodness... Lol the girl I nanny is throwing her first temper tantrum since I've started working for them. This is a fabulous start to my day  A fake crying fit haha. Gotta love em! :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna I got the "answer daily" opks. There's 20 strips :happydance: plus 1 prego test that im going to fight the urge to pee on until after my birthday! 

I figured the juice would be grody but it wasn't to shabby lol! I took it like a shot instead of mixing it hahahaha! I do feel extremely in the mood though lmao so DH should be happy about that! The BD games begin tonight! :headspin:


AWWW why is she upset??


----------



## Jenna_KA

It comes with 20?!?! Nice! I got the first response and those gave me 7 and 1 hpt. I was always afraid to use them cuz I didn't want to run out! 
Hooray for BD season! Hehe. Are you doing every night until after O? Or every other? Haaave fuuuuun :D 

Lol she was mad because I turned the TV off. She won't get ready while its on because she gets so sucked in to it. I told her I'd turn it back on after she got ready (which is how it goes every morning so this was nothing new) lol she started kicking saying "I want to watch it" over and over and fake cried haha. Kids are so dramatic :) I wish TV was the worst part of my day!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I saw the first response ones but I figured I better get the bigger pack so I can fight the urge to not pee on a pg test to early ahhahah. 
As far as BD'ing it wil probably be every day starting tonight !! I def. don't want to miss O especially since im on a higher dosage im unsure if I will O sooner so I want to cover all grounds! 

OMG my daughter is the same way!!! I try & get her dressed & her eyes are glued to the t.v to where I have to either turn it off or tell her to focus on me lol. Kids these day! hahaha


----------



## Jenna_KA

I hope you O soon so you can be enough DPO on your birthday to test then :) Nothing better than a birthday BFP! 

Haha I know so many kids that are like that with the TV. It makes me wonder if I was like that or if this is a new thing haha. We're playing ponys now but the TV is on and she sits there and stares with the ponies in her hands, 5 minutes later says one sentence, then gets sucked back in for another 5 minutes haha. These poor ponies have been on the same game of hide and seek for 30 minutes.


----------



## Beautifullei2

That would be amazing!!! :D 

HAHAHA I know what you mean lol! Good the pony's aren't batheing cause they would be all shriveled up. DD takes her stuffed animals in the shower with us all the time then insists on having them sleep with her even though they are soaked hahah


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hahaha!!! :rofl: Those poor poor stuffed animals! Lmao! Doesn't she get cold sleeping with them all wet?! Lol! How silly :]


----------



## Beautifullei2

OHHHHH NO I don't let her take them to bed with her.. hahaha. She would wake & her bed would look like a pool lmao! 

So this morning I woke up so late that I FLEW out of bed lmao.. forgot to temp, forgot to pee on a stick.. everything! & dh & I didnt BD last night like planned. I hate that he crawl into bed & says "are we gonna do this" I mean really??? Wheres the romantic part in that lmao. I was just turned off by him saying that & it made me even more upset cause I was sooooooooooo in the mood! MEN i swear!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol I HATE that! When you're soooo in the mood and they ruin it lol. It puts me in such a bad mood. You can still OPK silly head. They actually say you're not supposed to use FMU. It's too concentrated and most surges happen in the day time. Just hold your pee for a few hours and don't drink anything 


So, I'm freaking out right now.... The lady I nanny paid me the first time today. When I met her she told me $250 a WEEK, but apparently she meant $250 a MONTH. This ruins everything... Really lol. That's $1000 a month we were expecting and now aren't getting... I'm seriously about to cry. That's half minimum wage... That doesn't even cover the gas I go through to get here. I don't know what to do :'(


----------



## Beautifullei2

yeah it put me in a mood so I rolled over & acted like i was sleeping lmao! 

I didn't know you werent supposed to used FMU , I guess that's why it was so dark yesterday & when I pee'd on it after work it was super faint. I think Ill just do them in the evenings to be safe. 

I would definately make it a point to bring it up. Just tell her that she said 250 a week & see what she says. That isn't much for a month at all. Heck I used to pay my grams 500 a month for my daughter & to me even that isnt enough. Its worth asking about though hun! Hopefully you all can sort it out.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I hate bringing these things up though, I'm such a softie and I feel like a biotch. Because what if she DID say 250 a month and I just misunderstood? Now I look like the meany for not saying anything from the get-go and forcing them to find someone new last minute. Now this means we can't afford the new apartment unless OH works his BUTT off every month. Which he'll do but I feel really bad because he already works so hard and his job is unpredictable because he's self employed. Nobody will hire someone 6 months pregnant.. and even if they do I'd lose my unemployment which would cut down our income anyways. I really can't just say its not enough pay... I'm way too much of a softie. Ughh I'm feeling really awful right now.... This changes everything. I don't know what to tell her.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Just casually tell her you thought it was 250 a week & if she says no just simply tell her you must have misunderstood her when you all came to an agreement. No harm & its not like your complaining rather than asking a simple question.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ughhhhhhh.... We're not going to be living as comfortably as I thought now lol. Once I finish phlebotomy it'll be fine, but that's not until June because I have to take another class after Draven is born. It'll work out though. It always does. It's just going to be stressful for a little bit.


----------



## Beautifullei2

It will work itself out, just have faith :) (I tell myself that constantly) 

Theres always bumps in the road but once you hurdle those its smooth sailing!


----------



## never2late70

Jenna: 250.00 a week is a gonga! She's totally taking advantage of you. 250.00 a month is a slap in the face :growlmad:

Get your money girlie, you need it and you wrok hard for it!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thank you Angie. I actually feel a little insulted now that I know she meant $250 a month. That's like $60 a week to go to her house at 6:30 in the morning, get her daughter ready for school, and walk her there at 9. Then to come back and pick her up for 3 hours on Wednesdays. That's like being handed poop for payment. Because that doesn't even cover my gas.
I just got off the phone with her and she was NOT happy. I feel so awful. But oh well... not my problem anymore. I'm trying to just forget this even happened.


ANYWAYS. Moving on now. Because this never happened.
Bio, I believe you have a second beta today? :)
Lei, I think you should do your OPK when you get home from work. When is that?


----------



## Beautifullei2

ohhhhh im curious about how that conversation went down! What did she say??? 

ill be getting off work in about an hour but im afraid my urine will be diluted. I have been peeing like ever hour if not more lol .


----------



## Jenna_KA

She made a biiiiig sigh and under her breath said "great" and "crap". There wasn't much conversation because she was still at work lol. She just wasn't happy. Now I've been like legitimately depressed all day. And I called my mom and cried cuz now that changes things a lot and it was just a big blow. OH and I have had really bad luck this past week so this was like a grand finale. Blah! Rough day... 

Did you OPK yet??


----------



## Beautifullei2

Awww I'm sorry sweetie. I pray things start getting better for you & OH :) I did opk but it was negative :/ totally fine but for sure tonight we start bding. We are getting ready for the benfit tomorrow so DH & i are cooking :/ I'm exhausted.


So with your Job , are you keeping it ?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Heeeeeeeeell no I'm not keeping it lol! She doesn't even pay enough to cover the gas, no way lol! It'll all work out! I just needed to sleep on it I'm feeling a little more optimistic today. There's some good things to this too. I don't have to wake up at 5:30 anymore. And once I have Draven I don't have to go back after 2 weeks I can just take my sweet time with my little boo bear. And I'm still getting unemployment. Its not much but at least its something! It'll be a little tight until after I finish school, but we'll make it work :thumbup:

I'm glad your OPK was negative because you weren't ready for it yet! Get your BD on, girl! :bunny:
Will you two have the energy tonight after the benefit? Maybe it'll spark some excitement! Good luck, I hope you guys raise everything you need! I know you've been working so hard :) And have fun!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Girllllll I'm gonna make energy. I am so exhausted but thank god we raised enough money to cover his surgery. I didn't temp again this morning cause we were up alllll night cooking so I knew it would be off. For sure tomorrow i promise lol :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Good job!!! :happydance: Must feel good that all that hard work paid off and now its over with. I love that feeling! Oh well with your temp, we know you haven't Od yet so its okay. Just don't let it happen again!! ;)
Is it time for you to OPK now?!



What happened to everybody....? *_cricket cricket_*


----------



## typeA TTC

I'm in a holding pattern. Waiting for AF!! I know that last month was a bust since I didn't get any mature follicles. But it means I have to take 10 days a provera and wait for AF. Tonight I take my final provera....then wait. We are moving to injectibles this month and originally I had a "no big deal" attitude. Now, as it gets closer, I'm getting a bit more nervous!!! DH is going to do them....but I think we are going to BD every day from the get go so I hopefully won't have to do it again!! 

Jenna- good for you for leaving the job...that's not near enough!!! 

Fingers crossed that THIS is our month!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yes it does but I'm exhausted lol. I am def gonna be temping tomorrow along with opks ... Wahoo!!! I've had so much on my plate that I didn't have the chance to think about us ttc. Hopefully the tww is the same.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Congrats on the injections TypeA! Hopefully it'll give you the boost you've needed all along :) 

Lei, I hope the TWW goes by super fast too. I hate waiting and its not even ME testing! I'm so impatient! :haha:


----------



## Jenna_KA

I just sneezed and peed my pants :( That was a first. Glad I was at home lol.
I had to get on here and share with my ladies cuz that was embarrassing. Luckily OH didn't laugh at me, he just looked surprised! I'm starting to lose control haha. Yesterday I laughed and let out a big toot. Didn't even know it was there. :dohh: I hope I don't have to sneeze in public....


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lmao ohhhh Jenna the joys of pregnancy ;) 


I temped this morning & am holding my pee so I can do an opk


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hoorayyy I hope your OPK is darker today so you can get a move on this ovulation! Still holding on to that lucky penny? 
Hopefully you get that birthday BFP so you can be peeing your pants with me!


----------



## typeA TTC

Jenna- that made me laugh out loud ...your post above! DH asked why I was laughing...I Promptly said "nothing"! Haha!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Typea - wahooooooo for injections !!!!!!!:) I am so afraid to inject myself even though I poke others all day lol.


Jenna I did one but not getting to much darker,.Still faint. DH are BD anyway though & still drinking our goji berry..I.swear I'm so scatter brained with all that's going on that its hard to keep track of ttc. Ahhhh my lucky penny :) its next to my bed still :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

TypeA, I'm glad I could give you a good laugh hehe. Just something you have to look forward too! One of the many hidden joys 

That's good that you're so busy Lei, that's the best way to kill time and keep from being stressed! 

Time is slowing down over here now that I won't be nannying anymore. And we're moving in a month so I'm super excited which also makes time creep by! Once we move hopefully I'll get a jump start of time flying since I'll be busy painting and unpacking. Then holidays fly by and TADAAAA a baby Draven!
Send some of your good chaos my way to help time move along :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Wahoo for moving, that will for sure make the time fly by. I wish I could send you some of my madness. I'm going crazy here lol.


----------



## typeA TTC

Lei - too bad we dont live closer...I would come over every night to let you give me the injections. As it stands now my DH is going to do them...which makes me a little nervous. Although he is pumped about it. We will see how it goes. I asked my OB if I could just come up to the office everyday for the shot, he said "ideally you would do the injections at home.". Ohh well - worth a shot!

I know I should be positive about it all but it doesn't sound like my OB is going to give me enough to really do anything. So this may be a wasted cycle - we'll see. At least I will be prepared next month if i don't respond to the injections. We have an appt with a FS early Nov. I PRAY we don't need to go to there. We shall see! Still waiting for AF! At this point if I have 1 mature follicle it will be an improvement from last month!

Jenna- I know what your saying! Once you have made a decision to move or change jobs.....time crawls!!! 

Hope everyone has a good week! I hope to accomplish AF visiting and a CD3 ultrasound this week (with no cysts....please!!!).


----------



## Beautifullei2

it was worth a shot to ask your ob though! I would have done the same. I fear DH ever having to give me injections, I would be so afraid that he would hurt me lol.

So I am almost positive I am O'ing today. Woke up & had spotting.. tonnnnsss of cramps, pressure & all that fun jazz today. Im thinking the higher dosage may have caused me to O earlier :) Good thing DH & I have been BDing :happydance:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, Oooh I hope you are! When will you OPK? Take a picture and share today! I love stalking pee sticks (I should be on that show My Strange Addiction)

TypeA, I'd be afraid of OH poking me too! It sounds like something he'd be excited about too though so I'd feel like I'd have to let him! Then I'd hover over his every move making sure he does it right haha. When do you start those again??? I hope AF sees you soon (funny, the only time you want her to come she doesn't) and I'll pray for no cysts on your CD3 scan!


Ladies and....ladies... after 3 long weeks I have FINALLY graduated to....... an eggplant...? Oh...okay...
Now I'm an eggplant for yet ANOTHER 3 long weeks! ](*,) 

Happy October!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna- I am going to when I get home! I meant to grab them when I left but I was in a rush this morning. DD'S decided it would be fun to braid my hair & when I woke my hair was a fro. So I had to rush to straighten it lol. 

So this past week god has blessed us in so many way . Let me tell you first off about DH's sa. then this weekend we raised enough money for his surgery. Then we were trying to figure out how we would pay bills why he was out of work. Well I get a call from one of the captains at work & he informs me that he notified our Sherrif Memorial Society & they are giving us 1k to help us out while DH is out of work. I nearly about cried when he told me that cause I was so stressed about how I would make ends meet.


Wahooo Dravens an eggplant!! :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh wow that's so great, Lei!! God's definitely keeping an eye on you I'm glad things have been going so well for you! He's setting everything up to prepare your family for the big blessing :) He wants everything to be perfect! That's so great, when is his surgery then? And how long will he be off work?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Oh wow that's so great, Lei!! God's definitely keeping an eye on you I'm glad things have been going so well for you! He's setting everything up to prepare your family for the big blessing :) He wants everything to be perfect! That's so great, when is his surgery then? And how long will he be off work?


I really hope so cause that would be the iceing on the cake :bunny: & If I am indeed O'ing sonner than normal I may be able to test on my birthday :happydance: 
He has surgery on the 11th (2 days before my birthday) & the doctor said his recovery time is about 6 weeks =/ Im really hoping he isnt out of work that long & he can start healing quickly so he can begin physical therapy sooner than later.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ooooh yes, birthday testing would be GREAT!!! Where would that put your due date?
That's a long recovery, wow :( Hopefully he wont need the full 6 weeks. Doctors will sometimes exaggerate recovery time to give you some leeway. Does his job require a lot of physical work?

My next Dr appointment is the 11th too.


----------



## snowflakes120

Just popping in to say Hi Ladies!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna - it would be sometime at the end of June! :) YES VERY long!!! Im really hoping he can be up & slowly moving within in a week. However he is a painter at a body shop so he is contantly working on cars & painting them, bending up & down so I know he wont be able to go to full duty for a while.

:happydance: Yay for your next appt! what do they have planned for this appt? 

Snowflakes - Hi hun!!! How are you & baby doing <3


----------



## Beautifullei2

I think Ellie & I are the only ones on the thread now lol


----------



## Jenna_KA

Just regular heartbeat, fundal height, BP, weight... except we also have the dreaded glucose testing! Dun dun duuuunnnnnn.... hopefully the drink isn't as bad as people make it seem.

Snowflakes, hello!! How is mommy and baby? You're almost a pea :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

I hate opks :(


----------



## Jenna_KA

Was it negative? Take a picture!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yes.. the other.morning I did one & it was dark & ever since then they are super faint to non existent. :'( hence why I hate them.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I dont know how to upload from my cell :(


----------



## Jenna_KA

I always had to use tinypic.com to share from my phone.
Just because the OPK wasn't positive doesn't mean your body isn't gearing up. Just keep peeing on them and BD every night anyways :) We'll catch that ovulation!! Luckily you're temping too so we know when it happens for sure. :flower:


----------



## Beautifullei2

How did you do it? I uploaded it to photobucket but can't figure it out, stupid smart phone lol


----------



## stevens2010

Hey ladies, I noticed this changed to October, I got my pos ov test cd 18 & 19 so can I be put down to test on 13th October please hun? :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

heres my stupid opk from last night. The one this morning is only a bit darker.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG2528_zpsf9ada96b.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## typeA TTC

Lei- remind me...did you have mature follicles and O on your last round O'd Femara?

Jenna- I think AF will visit tomorrow, making my first CD3 ultrasound on Friday. I think the injections start at day 3....but I didn't ask specifics last time. I was so busy looking at fertility specialists I didn't ask as many questions as I should. I hate when I leave the drs office and realize I had more questions. 

Stevens2010- welcome!


----------



## Beautifullei2

typeA TTC said:


> Lei- remind me...did you have mature follicles and O on your last round O'd Femara?
> 
> Jenna- I think AF will visit tomorrow, making my first CD3 ultrasound on Friday. I think the injections start at day 3....but I didn't ask specifics last time. I was so busy looking at fertility specialists I didn't ask as many questions as I should. I hate when I leave the drs office and realize I had more questions.
> 
> Stevens2010- welcome!

Hey hun I O on my own every month. The femara was just to mature them more. I just hate poas when it comes to opks lol. I would rather just stick to temping since I atleast know how to do that well :D 

with clomid opks were always + & now with femara I cant seem to get a + lol. I also checkmy cervix & cm & I know im in my fertile patch..just a matter of time 


Wahooo for your injections & cd3 scan!! :happydance:


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys, not sure if I can join you or not but Im not sure where else to go at this point. 

I lost a baby in August due to an Ectopic pregnancy. I met with my RE last week and was told I can move forward with ttc again. We are going to do a medicated/monitored cycle with Clomid and Ovidrel. Now I just wait for AF to come (should be in 10 days or so), and then can start clomid on cd3. 

I have never taken clomid or ovidrel before so if anyone has any experience they want to share I would love to hear it.


----------



## Beautifullei2

grace10209 said:


> Hi guys, not sure if I can join you or not but Im not sure where else to go at this point.
> 
> I lost a baby in August due to an Ectopic pregnancy. I met with my RE last week and was told I can move forward with ttc again. We are going to do a medicated/monitored cycle with Clomid and Ovidrel. Now I just wait for AF to come (should be in 10 days or so), and then can start clomid on cd3.
> 
> I have never taken clomid or ovidrel before so if anyone has any experience they want to share I would love to hear it.

Of course you can join hun :hugs: 

Im sorry to hear about your loss :flower: but its great to hear that your RE is allowing you to start ttc again. 

I took Clomid for 2 cycles & had the worst side affects from it. I got hot flashes at night & major moodiness. I guess it was bareable but poor DH hated the moodiness lol. I just switched to Femara 3 cycles ago & the only side affect I have now is minor headahces.
I don't have any experince with injections but im sure one of these *wonderful ladies* can let you know about their experience :happydance:



Jenna since starting the goji berry I feel more alert & way more energy! I love it!


----------



## grace10209

Ya I am a bit worried about how I will respond to clomid. Meaning, moodiness and emotionally. I'm a bit of a "nut" as DH puts in already. 

The effects only happen during the 5 days you are on it right? and then they go away? 
I'm hoping i'll do ok. 

Im very excited to start - can't wait for AF to show (so wierd saying that)

thanks for welcoming me!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Haha Lei you crack me up. But yes, your _*stupid*_ OPK is very faint. I really hope it gets darker soon because it really sounds like you're gearing up! Just keep up the BD and you'll get your gold star sticker from Dr. Jenna. And I told you that juice is amazing! Gosh, I love it! I wish I could be taking it now... maybe I'll ask my Dr at my next appointment.

TypeA: I do that a lot at the Dr. Try bringing a piece of paper with all your questions on it so you don't forget! And you can always call after you leave.

Stevens: Welcome back! :dust:

Grace: Welcome! :flower: I too was pretty moody on the clomid, but that was NOTHING compared to my pregnant mood swings so consider it " warming up" and preparing your DH for what's to come. The hot flashes were the worst for me. But they went away shortly after the 5 days. I didn't monitor or do injections, but just like Lei said I'm sure one of the beautiful ladies here can help you more with that.


----------



## Beautifullei2

DH tells me the same but I THINK its from all the hormones lol. 

When I was on clomid it didn't start until about the last 2 days (once it got time to get in my system) & lasted almost until AF showed. It was a while for me but if it ends in a :bfp: then its well worth it ;-) 

How long have you been ttc for?


*JENNA * I am so getting my GOLD stars from you again! DH & I have been at it ;-)


----------



## grace10209

We have been trying since March 2012 but I wasn't Ovulating unfortunately so thats why I started seeing the RE in June 2012. I am 36 yrs old, so my "age" in combo with not ovulating isn't good. lol

She ran 1000 tests and we were about to start clomid in july/August but I got my bfp on Aug 5th. Then it was ectopic :(

So now im ready to start again........its very scary to ttc again after a loss. but Im trying to be hopeful and think positive.


----------



## Beautifullei2

grace10209 said:


> We have been trying since March 2012 but I wasn't Ovulating unfortunately so thats why I started seeing the RE in June 2012. I am 36 yrs old, so my "age" in combo with not ovulating isn't good. lol
> 
> She ran 1000 tests and we were about to start clomid in july/August but I got my bfp on Aug 5th. Then it was ectopic :(
> 
> So now im ready to start again........its very scary to ttc again after a loss. but Im trying to be hopeful and think positive.


Atleast now they know what to do & can do the same plan with added things to achieve your bfp this time around. I first hand don't know what its like to suffer a loss but my best friend had a few years back. She however was about 2 1/2 months & they wouldn't let her try for a year! I never understood why so long but I guess those docs know what they are talking about. She got pregnant again about 9 months later & had a healthy daughter. SHe wasnt trying to get preggers but im sure with your wonderful mix of things you will get your bfp sooner than later! :D


----------



## typeA TTC

Grace- I'm so sorry for your loss! I am about to start injections (not sure what kind yet) and femara. Hopefully I will get a mature follie this time (I didn't on femara alone). If I do, then I will be given ovidrel (trigger shot) to make me ovulate. I don't think the ovidrel will be that bad. It's in a pen I believe and should be just a pinch. I was hoping to get the ovidrel last month but no egg matured. 

Jenna- funny thing about the piece of paper with the questions. I took them in last time. Couldn't find it when it came time to ask questions so I went off memory. Got up from the table and I had been sitting on it! Lovely!

Lei- I never got a positive OPK either. Hopefully we both get one this time. It's exhausting peeing on them all the time only to see a faint flipping line!!!!

Come on AF!!! I need her to appear tomorrow. Getting anxious!

By the way I (obviously) don't ovulate but the femara gave me twinges in my ovaries. I wondered if everyone feels this every month??? It was so strange and then I felt silly going to the dr telling him I feel something strange. 

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Jenna_KA

HAHA! Maybe next time you should write the questions on your forehead so you wont lose them :haha:
Twinges are a great sign though! It means things are moving along! Your body must have been trying to O, but didn't have quite enough juice! I got lots of twinges with the clomid, especially my BFP month I felt it the day I O'd and I usually didn't before the clomid.



Lei: Excuse my stalking, but I noticed you put + for your OPK today?


----------



## Beautifullei2

https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s538/leiandrag/IMAG2531_zps22a985b3.jpg


Here's from today. The darker is from this morning & the other from now .


----------



## Jenna_KA

Weird.... it should be darker than this morning's not lighter..... hm...


----------



## Beautifullei2

That's why i hate them ....lts so confusing!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Haha, just keep doing your thing. Maybe the OPKs will end up being accurate. And maybe not. Either way, you'll have your bases covered and you'll have everything confirmed with your temp. Don't let those stupid little guys get to you ;)


----------



## grace10209

typeA TTC said:


> Grace- I'm so sorry for your loss! I am about to start injections (not sure what kind yet) and femara. Hopefully I will get a mature follie this time (I didn't on femara alone). If I do, then I will be given ovidrel (trigger shot) to make me ovulate. I don't think the ovidrel will be that bad. It's in a pen I believe and should be just a pinch. I was hoping to get the ovidrel last month but no egg matured.
> 
> Jenna- funny thing about the piece of paper with the questions. I took them in last time. Couldn't find it when it came time to ask questions so I went off memory. Got up from the table and I had been sitting on it! Lovely!
> 
> Lei- I never got a positive OPK either. Hopefully we both get one this time. It's exhausting peeing on them all the time only to see a faint flipping line!!!!
> 
> Come on AF!!! I need her to appear tomorrow. Getting anxious!
> 
> By the way I (obviously) don't ovulate but the femara gave me twinges in my ovaries. I wondered if everyone feels this every month??? It was so strange and then I felt silly going to the dr telling him I feel something strange.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!

Hey girl, thanks for responding, yes ovidrel is what i'll do too. They had me watch these videos on it to learn how, which I did today. it doesn't look to bad at all and I think I'll do fine giving them to myself. I'll do my stomach i think, closer to the ovaries you know? lol ha ha 
Oh I hope your AF comes tomorrow, then I can watch you go through the steps and I'll be right behind you! My AF should start next week Friday - please god. :) 
yes the loss was hard, its hard because once i get another bfp, i'll be terrified until I see on US that the baby is in the right place. Oh well, Im glad I am here and you guys can keep me focused on the positive!


----------



## grace10209

Beautifullei2 said:


> https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s538/leiandrag/IMAG2531_zps22a985b3.jpg
> 
> 
> Here's from today. The darker is from this morning & the other from now .


OPK's are so tough, I mean you have to take it at EXACTLY the right time of day or you could miss the surge. Some sites say to test twice per day so your chances of "missing" the surge are less. 
I see you are temping.............do you usually O around the same cd each month? if yes, like say you usually O around cd18, i would just bd every other day around that. 
Do you have the book "Taking Charge of your Fertility" ? its really good.
I spend way tooooooo much time researching ttc. lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grace I have been trying to do them twice a day so I don't miss but it looks like my 3rd time was the charm! :) I Think I got a positive! What do yall think?

I don't have that book but it sounds like it would give good info, instead I use Dr. Google for EVERYTHING lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s538/leiandrag/IMAG2536_zps47d49f08.jpg


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ooh that looks about positive! If it isn't now, it will be tomorrow! Get on that BDing girl! :bunny:


----------



## typeA TTC

I think that last one is as close as you may get on those silly OPKs!!!

Grace- I'm am definitely willing to be the first injection patient! I think my OB is giving me mine- so I'll let you know all the deets!

Come on AF! I don't feel like I'm going to start tomorrow so I hope it comes upon me overnight!


----------



## Beautifullei2

JENNA- OH we did lol!! I had the case of the giggles but I have began to notice that every time we bd around O it seems like his penis is stabbing me =/ 

typeA - me too! I didn't even bother to poas this morning lol (whoops) I suppose I can test when I get home from work.


----------



## Biotechick829

Congrats on the BFP OPK, Lei!!!! Get BD'ing (or should I say keep BD'ing?:haha:) Are you using preseed at all? I think anything to help those swimmers! FX the magical juice brings you your BFP!!!


----------



## Biotechick829

Also, just to give you lovely ladies an update, my HCG is doubling beautifully! Was 16 at 10DPO (man those IC's are sensitive!) and 108 at 13DPO, with a doubling time of 25 hours. Dr scheduled a viability scan on the 15th!! FX we get to see our rainbow bean in less than 2 weeks!!!! :dance:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Wahooo for doubling HCG :yipee: You have to share your scan with us :D 

Oh yes we are definately using preseed again! I didn't want to but i figured anything to help so we have been the past 3 days :D


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, you and your giggle attacks! Maybe that's a good thing it feels like his weewee is poking you. Doesn't that mean your cervix is low? I think that's what happens when you o? Lol I don't know much about cervix position. I could just be talking out my a**. We'll see how that OPK looks tonight.

Bio, CONGRATULATIONS on those beautiful HCG numbers!! So excited to see your little jumping bean on the 15th! How far will you be at that point? This is so great, so happy for you :hugs:



I think Draven had a growth spurt!! Suddenly, since yesterday, its like he's trying to find a comfy spot and can't. For a while he had an elbow or something poking out and it hurt!! Then he moved and it stopped. Now he's got his feet under my ribs and his hands by my bladder SPRAWLED out and it feels like he's just rolling and rolling and rolling.


----------



## typeA TTC

I was fully expecting AF this morning but nothing. I keep feeling like she's here...then nothing! Grrr!

I am concerned that I'm going to be on CD3 this weekend and I'm supposed to have an ultrasound CD3. Anyone been in this position before? Will he see me before CD3 or just wait until Monday (CD5)?


----------



## Jenna_KA

From what I've heard a lot of Drs will do it over the weekend for you. It all depends on their protocol though.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna- I think but then again it may have felt that way cause im so sensative around O. last night It was super soft but extremely high but ill tell you it was way open, Felt weird lol. 

I bet he's growing like crazy in there & it only gets more uncomfy for both of you! (i know it doesnt sound fun =/ )

TypeA- Most FS will go in on the weekends to do it but like jenna it just depends on their protocol. My fs has his emergency # to call in case I need him.


----------



## grace10209

typeA TTC said:


> I think that last one is as close as you may get on those silly OPKs!!!
> 
> Grace- I'm am definitely willing to be the first injection patient! I think my OB is giving me mine- so I'll let you know all the deets!
> 
> Come on AF! I don't feel like I'm going to start tomorrow so I hope it comes upon me overnight!


sounds great! i watched the "how to" video, it didn't look too bad. 
But Im glad you are a few days ahead of me so you can go first! :haha:
Im waiting for AF too but mine wont be here til next week :dohh: ........Friday im hoping


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, that's a good thing right? I was always too scared to poke at my cervix. How is it today? 
Yeah he's definitely had a growing spurt this week it's crazy to feel him under my ribs and on my bladder at the same time. He's getting so big!! I'm not too uncomfortable yet, but I know I will be before long! This pregnancy is coming up on the home stretch fast! Almost in the last trimester. And I'll be starting my 6 week birthing class this time next month! Then by the time I finish it, he'll be full term!  Wow... so weird to think of.
sorry, rambling.
I've got an awful headache today >.<


----------



## typeA TTC

I'm with Jenna. I'm always to scared to poke the cervix. I think I would rather have injections! Lol!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Lei, that's a good thing right? I was always too scared to poke at my cervix. How is it today?
> Yeah he's definitely had a growing spurt this week it's crazy to feel him under my ribs and on my bladder at the same time. He's getting so big!! I'm not too uncomfortable yet, but I know I will be before long! This pregnancy is coming up on the home stretch fast! Almost in the last trimester. And I'll be starting my 6 week birthing class this time next month! Then by the time I finish it, he'll be full term!  Wow... so weird to think of.
> sorry, rambling.
> I've got an awful headache today >.<

I would think so ...any other time before or after O it is hard & closed. I hate doing it now cause I got my nails done for my best friends wedding this weekend & it feels yucky when i do it lol. I get scared thinking my nail will go into my cervix & damage me lmao. :haha: I have not checked it today cause I usually do it in the evenings. 

atleast you aren't uncomfortable...You should be fine hun! I think its more of a full feeling than anything ;-) Awww yay for the birthing class. Do you want to have him natural? any birthing ideas???? Im curious :winkwink: 

Ugh I know what you meana bout headaches. Femara ALWAYS makes me get bad ones but this cycle hasnt been too bad. Im still feeling O pains but luckily there is PLENTY of spermies waiting for the egg to be released


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oooh, yeah those nails would make me feel weird about it too! I'd be afraid of scratching my cervix off! What time are you OPKing and checking your cervix? Its 4 here so you've got to be home by now I think?
I feel full all the time, but that's probably because I am full... I love food lol! My biggest problem lately is acid reflux... I've NEVER had it before in my life now all the sudden I have it 24/7. Its a pain. I want to drink water but I feel like that makes it worse. As far as a birthing plan, I really don't have much of one... I know I'm not doing it natural. I've got mad kuddos for those who can do it, but its absolutely not for me. I want to hold out until I really feel I need the epidural though. I wont put myself through too much pain, but I do want to be able to say I experienced SOME labor. I guess you could say my "birthing plan" (or lack of) is to just play it all by ear. I'm just so new to it so I really don't know what to expect.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Totally freaking out right now. Early my ovaries were killing me & right now went to the bathroom & theres a lot of pink blood. I have no.idea if its normal cause its never happened & I'm so scared this month is out now :(


----------



## Jenna_KA

Wow.... Hm.....
So I asked Dr. Google about it. It sounds like ovulation bleeding or "mid-cycle bleeding". From what I'm understanding it just means you ruptured a follicle and released an egg. It isn't extremely common, but not unheard of. It's about as common as inplantation bleeding. Some get it, but most don't. Maybe the femara just made your ovulating a little more intense than usual this cycle?? Maybe call your FS as soon as possible, but I wouldn't worry too much. Google ovulation bleeding. And take an OPK cuz I bet you it'd be pretty dark if that's what the bleeding is from. And BD while you're at it!

Edit: The things I read also mentioned that pain may come before or with the bleeding as well.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Awww Jenna how I love thee!!!! 

My obgyn said not to worry unless bleeding gets bad which its not. My back is killing me as well as my boobs. Ha I did do an opk & talk about dark lol. I'll post a pic when I get home. It just freaked me out cause I've NEVER has this happen.I started crying on the phone with the nurse cause I thought I messed myself up or ruptured an.ovary hell something. :/ they also.said just take some Advil & lay down & relax.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Haha awhhh, you cried... I would have too though honestly! It's scary to be bleeding and not know why! If it makes you feel any better, I scared the living daylights out of myself earlier today! Now I feel like a dummy. So, as you may know pregnancy can give you quite a bit more CM than normal. So I went potty today and I was wearing pink panties so the pink + extra CM looked like blood! My heart almost fell out my butt as I grabbed it and stared closely, wiped, checked inside just to find relief that it was just normal CM.
Hopefully that helps you feel better!!

I'm glad your OBGYN wasn't worried and that you're feeling a little better :] I think maybe you're just having a real nice ovulation!!! SO HURRY AND BD!!!! Luckily you have pleeenty of spermies waiting for that eggie and possibly burrowing in as we speak! (I could be way off, I have no idea when fertilization occurs after ovulation.. but it was just a fun thought ;) )
Can't wait to see the OPK!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Awww Jenna that just made me laugh, it hurt but I needed it... I'm so glad to hear that my obgyn wasn't to worried but just praying it gets better. https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s538/leiandrag/IMAG2541_zpscea7e591.jpg


----------



## Jenna_KA

Wow, beautiful OPK!!!! Enough dilly-dallying! Go BD!! I hope to see a temp rise tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## typeA TTC

Holy crap! I would have freaked out too! Nice call on the OPK....I wouldn't have thought of that! THAT is the darkest OPK I have ever seen!!!! I hope your able to BD after your crazy day!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

DH is so sweet ... He doesn't want to hurt me more so hes going to.stimulate himself till he's almost done so I dont have to endure more pain. Bleeding is getting lighter & my cervix is way open


----------



## Beautifullei2

After BD i cleaned myself & had a huge mucus clot which I have never had happen & now I'm really freaking it. It scares the shit out of me cause I can't get ahold of my doctor :,( I don't know what to do.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Maybe its just a mix of CM, dead sperm, and preseed? That is a lot of stuff to be hanging out in there and it all comes out eventually. You're okay, Lei! Your body is just trying to clean itself out. You need to remember you're having a powerful O this cycle. Get your lucky penny, say a little prayer, and see what tomorrow brings. :hugs:


----------



## grace10209

Beautifullei2 said:


> DH is so sweet ... He doesn't want to hurt me more so hes going to.stimulate himself till he's almost done so I dont have to endure more pain. Bleeding is getting lighter & my cervix is way open


awwwww, what a great DH! I love it when they do stuff like this! yay


----------



## grace10209

Beautifullei2 said:


> After BD i cleaned myself & had a huge mucus clot which I have never had happen & now I'm really freaking it. It scares the shit out of me cause I can't get ahold of my doctor :,( I don't know what to do.

I agree with what Jenna said, you are having a STRONG O this month, you are going to see discharge at times. try not to freak out! deep breaths......
Also, you MAY get implantation bleeding so dont freak out when that happens either (i did and thought it was AF). I know its WAY EASIER said that done. believe me. and Im sure I'll need you guys to calm me down when my time comes again but i guess thats just what we do.
Anyway! huge mucus clot after bd is most likely what jenna said, combo of semen, preseed and cm. nothing to worry about! Think positive and that is 15 days or so you are going to get your BFP! YAY!:thumbup:


----------



## grace10209

also, are any of you using instead softcups.? i used them when I got my bfp and i dont know if they helped but i will definitly be using them again this time around!


----------



## Beautifullei2

thanks ladies for the kind words. I had a major melt down last night after all that happened & balled my eyes out. Poor DH didn't know what to do as I was a mess. Eventually I pulled myself back together & said a nice prayer with DH. I am going to call my FS once the office opens & see what they have to say. I

It wasn't so much mucus it looked like meat which is why it freaked me out cause I only get blood clots like that when I have a heavy flow. I really hope FS can shed some light. I am still having light bleeding as well =/ 

I told DH I really think this cycle is a bust & after this I think I am going to take a few months & try the all natural way before we move to IUI. DH couldnt agree more with me. ALSO I went yesterday after work to put in an offer on a home. The one I wanted was way out of my proce range BUT they found me an 8 month old Home that's 4 bedrooms. I was apposed to 4 but I guess I can use it as an office for now :winkwink:


----------



## typeA TTC

Let us know what FS says! I'm sorry you had to go through all that!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Just hung up with my FS & I have to go in today to have an U/S done =(


----------



## Jenna_KA

I'm glad you were able to let all that out last night, it sounds like you really needed it. I hope you're feeling a little better this morning. And its great that you and DH could agree on going natural for a little bit. Are you still going to do the vitamins and juice or cut out everything? Did the FS say anything about the mucus or did they just say to come in and that's it?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> I'm glad you were able to let all that out last night, it sounds like you really needed it. I hope you're feeling a little better this morning. And its great that you and DH could agree on going natural for a little bit. Are you still going to do the vitamins and juice or cut out everything? Did the FS say anything about the mucus or did they just say to come in and that's it?

I do feel a little better than last night but still worried that the FS is going to give bad news =/ today. The nurse just said he needed me to come in & would talk to me while I was there so I am in the dark about it. :wacko:
We decided for him to keep taking vitamins & me the goji but thats all. Ill probably just temp until O then let it pan out. DH for sure doesn't want me on any more fertility meds which is fine since I don't have a for sure need other then to help my eggs mature more than they already do. Im praying things go well today. 

Last night when I had that clot come out I told DH is reminded me of a dream I had about a month ago. I dreamt that I was pregnant & didn't know it & when I went to the bathroom I wiped & there was a clot but after examining it, it turned out to be a tiny baby =( So you can only imagine when I saw the clot last night I freaked! :cry:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ohhh wow yeah I remember you talking about that. I don't think that's what it was doll. There would be a lot of blood and a lot of pain. But I'd still be worried too I really don't blame you. What time is your appointment? I'm sure it'll go just fine. I'm still leaning towards it just being a big ovulation that will be confirmed by your temp tomorrow. I wish I could go with you to the appointment lol!


----------



## Beautifullei2

https://youtu.be/q3ClGWCvtYo

I found this video & loved it so I thought I would share. DH & I watched it & he found it very helpful :D & was quite amazed at how it works.

Im sure it wasnt that but it was all to familiar & freaked me out. I wish you could be there too... I will for sure update you as soon as I find something out though. Maybe Ill record him so I dont miss anthing lol

my dang temp was the same as yesterday! Booo to that


----------



## Jenna_KA

That was fun to watch :) Thanks for sharing. Wow, I still find it unbelievable that we all come from a tiny bitty egg and sperm. That creates a human being. Incredible. 

Recording him might be helpful too, I hope he can at least be helpful, if not bring good news. Then you can refer back to the video if needed.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Its crazy to see how a little dot becomes a baby! DH was like wow you women are *amazing* hahaha! 

Yes I am really considering it especially when he does the ultra sound. If I already Ovulated I don't see how he is going to see anything


----------



## typeA TTC

I bet they are just checking things out. I guess I should have mentioned this earlier but I had the same thing happen after BD one time and it freaked me out. They made me come in but just talked to me about it. They said if it keeps happening they might look further at it but sometimes it just happens. TMI but I remember a gush and then light bleeding for a day or two. Let us know what the dr says! Thinking of you!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, I _think_ you can tell on an ultrasound if you've already ovulated. Don't quote me on it, but I'm like 90% sure. So maybe that'll shed some light just knowing you've ovulated so you can tell yourself that was most likely what it was. I'm so anxious to hear what he has to say! Haha and yes, we ARE amazing! During the first trimester when I was super sick and tired all the time and OH wanted to DTD (mind you, we had like a 2 and a half month dry streak because I was so worn out all the time) I'd tell him "I'm creating a HUMAN right now! You think I have the energy to satisfy your needs?" It was funny, but very true. Your body really feels the stress of it during the first trimester because that's when you're CREATING everything. After that it's mostly just growth and development so it's not as tiring (until you get real heavy and the weight alone is enough to wear you out lol)

TypeA: Any sign of AF yet?!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Well hopefully. I guess it would be nice to see how thick my lineing is as well! Hmmm I am trying to keep positive. On a side note, I am so sleepy since I didnt get much sleep last night. I think I may be bad & drink a monstr :) Then I will be all wired up! I have a busy week this week & next so it will make for a very fast 2ww.

Jenna its funny you say that cause I think DH & I over due it during fertile patches that I am not in the mood any other time. He will try & I turn around & tell him Im not fertile so theres no point lmao. 

He knows im only playing though ( If yall knew our relationship yall would laugh) We are always giving eachother a hard time & talking crap but in a joking way <3 Gotta love him!


----------



## Biotechick829

Lei, I'm so sorry things are so out of the norm :hugs: Your last OPK was GORGEOUS though!!! Soooo positive!

I'm very much hoping your bleeding episode was a fluke or due to ovulation (which it very well can be). I loved getting u/s on Clomid - it was so neat seeing everything on the screen.

They'll probably do all of the standard measurements - uterus size, endometrial thickness, ovary size, and if there are any follicles present. They can also tell if you're just about to O (follicle will be a big circle over 20mm) or if you have O'd (follicle will be a bit shriveled and have fluid around it).

What time is your appointment? FX that it was just a strong O!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Beautifullei2

its 1230 here & my appointment is at 330. On the bright side I just went to the bathroom & the bleeding stopped :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh good, so he WILL be able to see if you've O'd. Great :) I'm glad the bleeding stopped! See?! Nothing to worry about :) Just ovulation. 
I did the same thing when TTC lol! I'd be so pooped after fertile period that I'd have a hard time wanting to any other time. But actually, I don't have much of a sex drive to begin with. Currently its been about 3 weeks since OH and I have DTD. I feel bad because I know he has a very high sex drive, but I'd so much rather just lay on the couch with him... Luckily he understands (but that doesn't mean he doesn't try to guilt trip me) our relationship is different than others too lol. We were best friends for 10 years before getting together so we act more like friends than lovers most of the time. We high five each other a lot haha. It's hilarious.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Oh good, so he WILL be able to see if you've O'd. Great :) I'm glad the bleeding stopped! See?! Nothing to worry about :) Just ovulation.
> I did the same thing when TTC lol! I'd be so pooped after fertile period that I'd have a hard time wanting to any other time. But actually, I don't have much of a sex drive to begin with. Currently its been about 3 weeks since OH and I have DTD. I feel bad because I know he has a very high sex drive, but I'd so much rather just lay on the couch with him... Luckily he understands (but that doesn't mean he doesn't try to guilt trip me) our relationship is different than others too lol. We were best friends for 10 years before getting together so we act more like friends than lovers most of the time. We high five each other a lot haha. It's hilarious.

Im ready to get to this appointment. Im almost tempted to leave & just wait in the doctors office until he is ready for me lol.... 

Yeah DH & I are the same way. Or I talk to him like hes a friend & he does the same to me lol. It just bring some fun to it I guess you could say hahah. I always run behind him & try & trip him lmao ... it never works though. I will say that he gets scared easy. I always hide behind furniture & walls & when he walks into the room I scare the life out of him :rofl:


----------



## typeA TTC

Ughhh...AF signs like no ones business but NOTHING!! I'm ready to get this show on the road! I was thinking I would start yesterday.....nope. This morning.....nope. 

Lei- let us know!

DH and I are a lot like you guys in the BD dept...some dry spells...then not so dry spells. Knowing what I know now about the fertility stuff I also think...what's the point I'm not fertile today. But I guess we need dry spells to store up energy for the fertile times.


----------



## Beautifullei2

typeA - I for sure will!!!

I think its cause we use so much energy on our fertile days that we are pooped to do it any other time lol .

I HATED having sex while I was pregnant cause I felt so huge lol!! Then I thought the penis would hit the baby like on knocked up lmao


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, I know what you mean about wanting to just go there and wait lol! That's how I felt with my gender US. && Being pregnant definitely doesn't help my already low sex drive, I see what you mean! I just feel big and it's a major turn off when Draven is kicking or moving or has hiccups while we're trying to get down and dirty lol.

TypeA, I bet AF will be showing up very soon! Hang in there :flower:


----------



## Beautifullei2

I wish I could pick up the phone & call Yall Lol.

Just left fs & he said everything looked normal & I just had an intense o. I had two big follicles that released from my R side so chances of twins are there :happydance: I also had 1 more on my R that didn't release that was 20mm & 2 on my L @15mm & 16mm

He said my lineing looked great as well so now we wait!


----------



## Beautifullei2

He also said the majority of the pain was from all the fluid after the eggs were released. There was so much that it poured over to both sides but ensured it would get better. FXED for a bfp


----------



## typeA TTC

WOOHOO! This is great news! I'm so glad you went and now you know all is well!

Like you said.....and now we WAIT! So happy for you!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

He also said the majority of the pain was from all the fluid after the eggs were released. There was so much that it poured over to both sides but ensured it would get better. FXED for a bfp


----------



## Beautifullei2

I wish I could pick up the phone & call Yall Lol.

Just left fs & he said everything looked normal & I just had an intense o. I had two big follicles that released from my R side so chances of twins are there :happydance: I also had 1 more on my R that didn't release that was 20mm & 2 on my L @15mm & 16mm

He said my lineing looked great as well so now we wait!


----------



## never2late70

Beautifullei2 said:


> I wish I could pick up the phone & call Yall Lol.
> 
> Just left fs & he said everything looked normal & I just had an intense o. I had two big follicles that released from my R side so chances of twins are there :happydance: I also had 1 more on my R that didn't release that was 20mm & 2 on my L @15mm & 16mm
> 
> He said my lineing looked great as well so now we wait!

I am so happy to hear that all is well. I want twins so bad! :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

I wish I could pick up the phone & call Yall Lol.

Just left fs & he said everything looked normal & I just had an intense o. I had two big follicles that released from my R side so chances of twins are there :happydance: I also had 1 more on my R that didn't release that was 20mm & 2 on my L @15mm & 16mm

He said my lineing looked great as well so now we wait!


----------



## grace10209

Beautifullei2 said:


> I wish I could pick up the phone & call Yall Lol.
> 
> Just left fs & he said everything looked normal & I just had an intense o. I had two big follicles that released from my R side so chances of twins are there :happydance: I also had 1 more on my R that didn't release that was 20mm & 2 on my L @15mm & 16mm
> 
> He said my lineing looked great as well so now we wait!


This is such great news!!!!!!!! YAY! im so happy for you! see all that worrying for nothing.! yay, things are going well and you will get that bfp this month! yay, just 12 days or so and you can test! wooohooo

sending baby dust your way girl!


----------



## grace10209

ps - i also would LOVE to have twins!!!! LOVE IT! I really want 2 children and I dont know how many times i can do this process...


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg Lei that's such great news!!!! You have TWICE the chance now and possibility of twins that's so great!! Omg you really DID have a crazy big ovulation didn't you?! Holy moly!! Wow I'm feeling so good for you right now :) So will you be able to test on your birthday?


----------



## Biotechick829

omg Lei... twins?!?! :) :dance: :happydance:

So so so glad it was a strong O!!! Only another day or so of BD and you and DH can take a break :haha:

Cannot wait to see that second line! When are you planning on testing?


----------



## Biotechick829

Also, can I just say I'm holding my breath for my Oct 15 scan... chance of twins this cycle with a high dose of Clomid and the fact that BOTH of my ovaries hurt after O (usually its just one)!

I'm sending you my twin vibes, Lei!! Hoping both of those beans snuggle in for you. I on the other hand, do not think I could handle twins as our first :blush:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks dolls! I'll probably test on my birthday just for fun as ill only be about 10/11 dpo! :) its worth a shot !!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Who knows, maybe you'll see something faint :) Bio sure did but those tests were super good. Oh boy, I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Bio what tests did you say you had gotten?? 

When I got my OPKS it came with 1 measly test so not sure if maybe I should wait. I don't know how sensative it is.


----------



## grace10209

Beautifullei2 said:


> Bio what tests did you say you had gotten??
> 
> When I got my OPKS it came with 1 measly test so not sure if maybe I should wait. I don't know how sensative it is.


I bought a pack of tests on amazon, it came with a ton of OPK"s and Pregnancy tests and it was cheap. That way I can poas as much as I want.
without killing my wallet.


----------



## grace10209

Beautifullei2 said:


> Thanks dolls! I'll probably test on my birthday just for fun as ill only be about 10/11 dpo! :) its worth a shot !!!


How awesome would that be??? You might get a squinter!? When is 10/11 dpo? so exciting!


----------



## grace10209

Biotechick829 said:


> Also, can I just say I'm holding my breath for my Oct 15 scan... chance of twins this cycle with a high dose of Clomid and the fact that BOTH of my ovaries hurt after O (usually its just one)!
> 
> I'm sending you my twin vibes, Lei!! Hoping both of those beans snuggle in for you. I on the other hand, do not think I could handle twins as our first :blush:


Thats so great you got your bfp!! have you been getting your betas checked? what are they? yay! :happydance:


----------



## Beautifullei2

grace - It would be next saturday on Oct. 13th :happydance: 

Maybe I can look on the box & see if it says how sensative the test is. Im just so thrilled my body released 2 follices. Even if its not twins we still have double the chance of having 2 & I know there were plenty of sperms waiting for that egg to be released :) The doctor did say for my height & weight twins would be alot to handle but he said as long as Im monitored closely I should be okay. 

Jenna did I get my gold star again?!?!?


----------



## Biotechick829

Lei, I bought the Wondfo tests (40 OPK and 10 HPT) off of Amazon. The Wondfo HPT's I got had the pink/red handles, which are supposed to have normal sensitivity, yet picked up my BFP less than 16mIU. The blue handle Wondfo HPTs are supposed to be super super sensitive at 10mIUm, but give some nasty evap lines.

Hoooray for the temp rise!!!!!!


----------



## Biotechick829

grace10209 said:


> Biotechick829 said:
> 
> 
> Also, can I just say I'm holding my breath for my Oct 15 scan... chance of twins this cycle with a high dose of Clomid and the fact that BOTH of my ovaries hurt after O (usually its just one)!
> 
> I'm sending you my twin vibes, Lei!! Hoping both of those beans snuggle in for you. I on the other hand, do not think I could handle twins as our first :blush:
> 
> 
> Thats so great you got your bfp!! have you been getting your betas checked? what are they? yay! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks, grace!! It still hasn't fully hit us yet. I had my betas checked last week, at evening of 10DPO they were 16 and morning of 13DPO they were 108, so a doubling time of 25hrs ;) Having the lovely extreme fatigue and growing cramps I did last time, so far so good :thumbup:


----------



## grace10209

Biotechick829 said:


> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biotechick829 said:
> 
> 
> Also, can I just say I'm holding my breath for my Oct 15 scan... chance of twins this cycle with a high dose of Clomid and the fact that BOTH of my ovaries hurt after O (usually its just one)!
> 
> I'm sending you my twin vibes, Lei!! Hoping both of those beans snuggle in for you. I on the other hand, do not think I could handle twins as our first :blush:
> 
> 
> Thats so great you got your bfp!! have you been getting your betas checked? what are they? yay! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, grace!! It still hasn't fully hit us yet. I had my betas checked last week, at evening of 10DPO they were 16 and morning of 13DPO they were 108, so a doubling time of 25hrs ;) Having the lovely extreme fatigue and growing cramps I did last time, so far so good :thumbup:Click to expand...


yay! great beta #'s!!! that is awesome! :happydance: -


----------



## Jenna_KA

Yes, Lei! A big fat gold star! Two of them, one for each egg!!! I see your temp rise today, lovely job. Now we wait and wait... Are you going to stop temping? I secretly hope you keep doing it, but it makes sense to stop doing it to avoid stress. Wow, I'm so excited :]

TypeA: Any AF nowww?!


----------



## typeA TTC

Nope! I called my OB and told them. They said it can take up to 2 weeks. It has never taken this long!! Boo! I'm a little stressed this week as a very close family member has been told they likely have cancer. So I don't know if that's part of it??!?


----------



## Beautifullei2

:happydance: for my gold :D I think I will temp but maybe every other day or so. Just depends on how I feel lol. 

I wonder who the lucky 3 will be this month!! Angie & I both have birthday this month :headspin:

typeA- Im sorry to hear about your family member :hugs: I pray things aren't to severe & it can be treated quickly. Stress can also delay your cycle hun. 


I swear I am losing my mind. Im at work drawing up TB syringes & I had my highlighter right next to the vile. My goofy self picks up the highlighter & tried to draw up the tb solution lmao.. Talk about blonde moment hahahah


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hahahaha!!! :rofl: That totally sounds like something I would do! Lmao!! Your mind must be preoccupied! Mine would be too. It's your little :oneofeach: taking up your brain cells :winkwink: Can't wait to find out who our next 3 :bfp: 's are! You and Angie will both have BEAUTIFUL birthday presents if you're 2 of the 3. It's time to whip out the good ol' time machine! Come on TWW, lets get this party on the road!


TypeA: Stress can absolutely delay AF. I'm sorry to hear about your family member :hugs: But like Lei said, hopefully it was caught soon enough and treatment can be started! You're having signs of AF coming though so we know she's on her way.


We're going to sign our lease today for the new apartment :) For whatever reason they needed us to come in and sign the lease now rather than when we're moving in on the 28th. I guess they're really busy this month or something? Who cares, I'm just so excited to have it signed and ready so on the 28th we can come in, get our keys, and get in!! She's also going to show us our actual apartment (rather than the model one) so I can't wait to see! I'm going to take pictures so I can look at it all month and daydream :D


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Hahahaha!!! :rofl: That totally sounds like something I would do! Lmao!! Your mind must be preoccupied! Mine would be too. It's your little :oneofeach: taking up your brain cells :winkwink: Can't wait to find out who our next 3 :bfp: 's are! You and Angie will both have BEAUTIFUL birthday presents if you're 2 of the 3. It's time to whip out the good ol' time machine! Come on TWW, lets get this party on the road!
> 
> 
> TypeA: Stress can absolutely delay AF. I'm sorry to hear about your family member :hugs: But like Lei said, hopefully it was caught soon enough and treatment can be started! You're having signs of AF coming though so we know she's on her way.
> 
> 
> We're going to sign our lease today for the new apartment :) For whatever reason they needed us to come in and sign the lease now rather than when we're moving in on the 28th. I guess they're really busy this month or something? Who cares, I'm just so excited to have it signed and ready so on the 28th we can come in, get our keys, and get in!! She's also going to show us our actual apartment (rather than the model one) so I can't wait to see! I'm going to take pictures so I can look at it all month and daydream :D

YES my mind is completely tied up with other things lol. I have my friends wedding on my mind & where we are going to go for dinner tonight lmao! Yes I am starving hahah! 

Last night I could feel twinges still & I told DH, well the egg is traveling down my tube I can feel it lmao.. I'm not sure what the aches are but I really am getting pinches on my R side which is the side I o'ed from! FXed this is it! :thumbup:

Wahooooo for you signing the lease. I want to see pics too! I love looking at houses , especially layouts of them. When I was younger I use to draw them up for fun (I know wierd lmao) :haha:


OHHH YEAAHHHHH, Jenna did you drink the goji up until you got your bfp or just until you O'ed. I like the taste so I keep drinking it :blush:

oh yeah & DD did say she wanted a brother an sister. Maybe her praying worked!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I had that same problem last night. I woke up at 3:00 AM to go potty and my mind was racing with thinking about school, the apartment, babysitting tonight for OH's dad (his dad remarried and had another round of kids at 40 so he has 2 little brothers), and Draven... Didn't go back to sleep until 6:00 :dohh: I was exhausted this morning to say the least! Good thing I don't nanny anymore! I will share pictures for y'all of course :] Then once we move in and have the place painted and set up I'll share the finishing product! I'm the same way with house layouts!!! It's so funny, I love house/apartment hunting just so I can go look at all the places! During this house hunt we had 2 apartments that had the EXACT same layout, it was SO crazy! And when I say exact, I mean every detail was exact up to the cupboard placement to the closets and windows. Crazy. I actually wasn't drinking the goji juice while TTC, it's been a little while since I've been drinking it. I drank it for a while when I went on a health kick and intended to keep it up but apparently I totally forgot about it. I say keep drinking it, it wont hurt! Just makes you healthier and gives you a boost ;)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Okay, just got back from signing the lease and looking at our apartment. Super excited, can't wait to move! Sorry to those who don't really care, but I told Lei I'd share pictures so just scroll on if you don't care to look I wont be offended. I went a little overboard 'cause I was excited :haha: 

Don't mind OH in some of them. He was obviously excited too about how big it was so he felt the need to sprawl out in the middle of all the pictures lol! In the 5th picture you can see the pretty fountain outside and behind that you can see a little road. It's actually a 20 mile interurban bike trail so OH can just walk outside and go for a bike ride. I didn't take a picture of the other 2 bedrooms that will be used for OH's studio and Draven's room, just because they were pretty generic. Nothing special until we get it all set up. But I did take a picture of the shower fixture thing because I thought it looked fancy haha! For some reason that was more important to me than the other rooms.
 



Attached Files:







Apartment 005.jpg
File size: 76.7 KB
Views: 3









Apartment 006.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 3









Apartment 007.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 3









Apartment 008.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 3









Apartment 009.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jenna_KA

It only lets me upload 5 at a time :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







Apartment 010.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 3









Apartment 011.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 3









Apartment 012.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 3









Apartment 014.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 3









Apartment 015.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## never2late70

I love it! Why is the fireplace lifted from the floor?
What state are you in Jenna?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol, I really did get carried away with these pictures... SORRY GIRLS!!!
 



Attached Files:







Apartment 015.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 4









Apartment 017.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3









Apartment 018.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 3









Apartment 020.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 2









Apartment 021.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jenna_KA

LAST ONE I PROMISE! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







Apartment 025.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 4









Apartment 027.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3









Apartment 028.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thanks Angie, we're super excited.
The fireplace is lifted from the floor so it looks fancy :haha: I don't know lol. I live in Seattle, WA.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ahhhhhhhhh I LOVE THE PLACE!!! It looks amazing I LOVE THE kitchen!!! Can I move in too lol jk :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

I know the kitchen is brand spanking new never used! It's gorgeous :) And YES of course you can move in too! Hehe :) We are soooo excited! We're struggling with how we're going to paint the living dining are because the walls go up so high... Not sure how we're going to do it with out having to go out and buy a big ladder we'll only use once.


----------



## Beautifullei2

You can always rent one ;-)

I'm a huge fan of the dark wood in kitchens. That's how ours is & that's what sold me on our home :) Your apt looks so modern & that floating fireplace is neat. I've never seen that.


----------



## grace10209

The apartment looks awesome! congrats! how many bedrooms?


----------



## Jenna_KA

3 bedroom. OH works from home so we needed a 3rd for his studio. Takes up a lot of space and he doesn't keep it very tidy so I enjoy being able to just close the door and not look at it :haha:

What's everyone's plans for the weekend? Keeping busy I hope!


----------



## typeA TTC

We are away at a wedding! But I had to drop in and say hello! I love the pics! Looks like a wonderful place to call home!


----------



## grace10209

We are not doing much. just hanging out around the house. We are having our annual huge Turkey Fry party next weekend so we are laying low this weekend. its going to be exhausting, fun and yummy but exhausting!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Weddings are so fun, I hope you enjoy yourselves!

Turkey fries huh? Never heard of them! Sounds like a lot of fun though! I need to have a get together soon...maybe a house warming party or something. I feel like I'm majorly lacking socialization lately lol. 

We're laying low too. I didn't sleep very well 2 nights ago then was up until midnight last night babysitting for OH's dad and that was wayyy past my bedtime. So we're pretty tired.


----------



## Beautifullei2

We are at a wedding to & I'm shaking my rump just in case I do get prego cause I won't beable to after this lol. My daughters god father got married & it really has been a great day for them. They have been together for almost 
10 years. :) hope everyones weekend is great !!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

We are at a wedding to & I'm shaking my rump just in case I do get prego cause I won't beable to after this lol. My daughters god father got married & it really has been a great day for them. They have been together for almost 
10 years. :) hope everyones weekend is great !!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Awhh how great! Shake that thang while you can lol! I remember OH asking why I wasn't dancing at the wedding we went to a month ago and I was like "Really?"

I don't know what the heck happened last night, but we ate dinner and I was relaxing feeling fine. Then all within 60 seconds I felt really sick and threw up... Then was fine. Not sure what that was about but I hope it was a one time thing..


----------



## Beautifullei2

Maybe Draven didnt like what you ate.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Maybe... It was a really suttle light dinner. Just veggies and bread. We had it the night before too. Maybe he wanted me to switch it up and stop feeding him the same thing lol. Or maybe I picked up germs somewhere. (I'm such a germaphobe) I can't tell if I feel sick today still or if I'm just tired. Luckily I have nothing planned though.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I have no idea why my posts keep sending more than once. weird!!! 

Maybe he did want you to change it up. Lol. 

I send DH to the store for snacks for me lol i have been so lazy all day & don't feel like doing much of anything. Luckily DH cleaned house & is going to start laundry soon. Gotta love this man <3


----------



## Jenna_KA

Awhh, I love when they're so sweet :] Us ladies are so spoiled. OH goes to the store for me at least twice a day.
I've been extra needy since not working because I get extra bored. I was on the couch today for the 3rd day in a row and told him "I need something..." so he took me to buy things, my favorite activity!
I recommend to ALL of you when you get pregnant... Buy all your baby clothes used!! Value Village has a great selection, I didn't pay more than $1.50 for a single item. Went home with 9 onesies, 4 pairs of pants, and a sleeping outfit for $20!! Even at WalMart you'll be paying $20 for a single onesie. Just so they can puke and poop on it and grow out of it 3 months later. 

Lei, get comfortable being spoiled ;] Hopefully once you get your BFP it'll only get better!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey ladies! I also enjoyed shaking my groove thing this weekend. Now back to TTC.....oh wait still waiting for AF?!?!? Oh well. Nothing I can do until she's arrives....except indulge my favorite obsession....bnb!!! Sorry you got sick Jenna! Glad everyone had a good weekend. 

I did actually take a test on Friday just to make sure I wasn't pregnant. I wasn't. BFN. So I hope you guys have exciting TTC weeks so that I can live vicariously through you guys!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Awhh, I love when they're so sweet :] Us ladies are so spoiled. OH goes to the store for me at least twice a day.
> I've been extra needy since not working because I get extra bored. I was on the couch today for the 3rd day in a row and told him "I need something..." so he took me to buy things, my favorite activity!
> I recommend to ALL of you when you get pregnant... Buy all your baby clothes used!! Value Village has a great selection, I didn't pay more than $1.50 for a single item. Went home with 9 onesies, 4 pairs of pants, and a sleeping outfit for $20!! Even at WalMart you'll be paying $20 for a single onesie. Just so they can puke and poop on it and grow out of it 3 months later.
> 
> Lei, get comfortable being spoiled ;] Hopefully once you get your BFP it'll only get better!!

That is a great deal for all you bought!!!! We have a few children stores that sell gently used baby attire. I have never been shopping in them but my sister in laws does all the time & she find great things. 

FXed I get it this month!!! FF finally gave me my crosshairs & had me O'ing on the CD15 which I for sure no I Oed on the 14th. (from all that wonderful pain lol) & when I went to the FS on the CD15 he even told me I had already O'ed. 





typeA TTC said:


> Hey ladies! I also enjoyed shaking my groove thing this weekend. Now back to TTC.....oh wait still waiting for AF?!?!? Oh well. Nothing I can do until she's arrives....except indulge my favorite obsession....bnb!!! Sorry you got sick Jenna! Glad everyone had a good weekend.
> 
> I did actually take a test on Friday just to make sure I wasn't pregnant. I wasn't. BFN. So I hope you guys have exciting TTC weeks so that I can live vicariously through you guys!!!

AF needs to hurry up & visit you so you can get your next cycle started.


----------



## Beautifullei2

hey dolls!!! Happy Monday! 

Im ready to leave work. I didn't get much sleep cause DD slept with us & now I am just feeling blah. Not sure if its lack of sleep but I just feel so out of it & my stomach is hurting me =/ Blah!!! I just want to go to sleep. 

Then this crazy Texas weather changed again & its cold out =( So my nose is all stuffy. 

I dont usually mind being cold but only If I am at home cuddled in my bed lol. 

Sorry for the rant I just dont feel like working today lol


----------



## Jenna_KA

I think its silly to buy things new for babies. Once he's older I'll buy new, but not as a baby. Baby clothes are sooo over priced and all for just 3 months of use. 
Woohooo crosshairs!!! FF is silly, it doesn't know when you really o'd :) It tries though. So, Friday right? That's your birthday and testing??


----------



## Jenna_KA

P.S. Tell them you're sick and need to go home. You deserve a day off :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna- I agree with you. With DD I had so many baby showers that I didn't have to buy her clothes but when my friends have baby showers & I see how pricey it is, it is quite insane. My daughter was lucky to wear anything twice before she grew out of it. I still had clothes with tags on them cause at that age they grow so fast. Plus they are throwing up all the time lol or need I mention the messy diapers hahhahaha. 

I think it did that cause of a funny temp I had on cd15. it was the exact same temp as the day before but I was so tired that morning I can't remember if I actually took my temp or just pushed the button & the day befores temp popped up :blush: whoops! I fixed it though :D 

I would but it would be a waist as I only have 2 more hours to go. I am leaving early because I have my first parent teacher conference :happydance: & DD's dad is actually going!! I was in shock when he asked to go!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

I'm ready to go home too! It's collllld (for Texas anyway)!

You know what's wonderful about waiting for AF to arrive?? I have AF symptoms everyday!! Me = not pleased! I'm making an appt soon for next Monday just in case AF doesn't arrive before then!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ooh, parent teacher conference how fun! Hopefully DD is behaving herself ;] She seems like such a great girl it'll be fun for you to hear how she's been doing in school. Is DD's dad really involved with her? Sorry if it's too personal I was just curious. I'm sure she'll be happy to know he wanted to go too.
Send some of that cold weather this way! This year is so different and I'm sooo ready for fall to actually be here! We've had this crazy dry streak for months now which is very unusual for the state best known for its rain :[ And we still have 70 degree weather! We should be in the low 60's by now at least with plenty of lovely rain! Quit hogging it, Texas :haha:

TypeA, I'm really hoping AF shows for you soon. It's always so irritating when the ONE time you want her to show up she takes her sweet ol' time! And yes, the worst part is always the extended AF symptoms, just minus the real thing. Try to enjoy doing things you can't do while pregnant though I've always found that helps me to relax a little bit. Like drinking some wine in a hot tub or something. You'll be wishing you had once you get your BFP ;)


----------



## grace10209

Jenna_KA said:


> Awhh, I love when they're so sweet :] Us ladies are so spoiled. OH goes to the store for me at least twice a day.
> I've been extra needy since not working because I get extra bored. I was on the couch today for the 3rd day in a row and told him "I need something..." so he took me to buy things, my favorite activity!
> I recommend to ALL of you when you get pregnant... Buy all your baby clothes used!! Value Village has a great selection, I didn't pay more than $1.50 for a single item. Went home with 9 onesies, 4 pairs of pants, and a sleeping outfit for $20!! Even at WalMart you'll be paying $20 for a single onesie. Just so they can puke and poop on it and grow out of it 3 months later.
> 
> Lei, get comfortable being spoiled ;] Hopefully once you get your BFP it'll only get better!!



This is a great suggestion on buying used baby clothes, i dont have any children and my ectopic was my first pregnancy, and i would have never thought of that. But it makes sense, they only wear them for 3 months. 
ughhhh - i'll have to start looking around. thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## typeA TTC

I just googled how to bring on AF. LMAO! Im obviously desparate and I'm going to try them all tonight. I'll report back on what worked...if anything!

I know you both have kids so you know you can have children, but have you ever felt like "maybe I just can't have kids?". I'm thinking that now....totally irrational I know because I have only been really trying for 1 cycle, but it's still a thought. 

Yeah for parent teacher conferences!


----------



## typeA TTC

Forgot to mention. I agree with not paying full price for expensive baby clothes! I am a true stalker of clearance items at target, Nordstrom rack, and off saks. I generally find cute outfits for under $10. I am a true bargain hunter though so I'm always shopping those clearance items!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Even $10 an outfit is way over priced. You're buying a whole new wardrobe for them every 3 months. You do the math ;) I'm not completely opposed to new items either. I've bought 2 outfits brand new just because I saw it and had to have it and wanted to treat myself. But overall, I suggest Value Village or Goodwill. You'll get an outfit for $2. Used baby stores even over price sometimes because they know they can lol! Goodwill and Value Village profit off a variety of things, not just baby clothes. So they can price things a lot lower and their selection is surprisingly great. Sorry, I'm passionate when it comes to saving money lol!! Craigslist is my favorite place to shop!


What things are there to bring on AF? I've never heard of that before, I'm curious! I hope it works :) And I know how you feel thinking maybe you're just not able. I felt like that for years. But you'll be surprised one day. And very relieved. Then you'll feel silly for ever thinking that :hugs:


----------



## typeA TTC

Oh I meant for baby showers. Since that's all I've shopped for baby wise so far. If I can get a super cute outfit for a baby shower under $10 I'm good with it. 

For my own there are a few fabulous thrift stores around that I will be hitting up when the time comes. 

Ok here's the suggestions to bring on AF that i found on dr. Google: move/exercise; grape juice; hot bath; raspberry leaf tea. That's all I found so far and I'm trying it all tonight.

I love that you are a bargainista! Im an avid couponer so I love to save on that stuff! Where are you getting the large baby items (crib, etc)?


----------



## typeA TTC

Oh the google also said BDing would help too


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh, yes a baby shower outfit for $10 is great I agree!
How funny, those are all the same things said to bring on labor :haha: hopefully it works!
For a crib I'm getting one from my cousin. We need to sand it and restain it because the little "termite" chewed the life out of it while teething. The car seat we did buy new just because its a big safety thing and its worth buying brand new when it comes down to it (and it was a car seat and stroller combination so we just went with it). A pac n play, dresser, swing, high chair, etc we're getting off Craigslist. Even the breast pump. I don't know if you've looked those up but a decent electric pump runs about $300. A used one can be found around $50. All you have to do is buy new tubes which are cheap. The rest can be sanitized in bleach water and dishwasher and its perfectly fine.


----------



## typeA TTC

My BFF just had a baby so I'll be using hers and getting the new parts. I actually found the parts at Walgreens on clearance for $7.49. I bought it!! That's the only item I have bought so far. My friend said to get it bc it was a good price. I got her a set of extra bottles for the pump for $4 on clearance. It had 4 bottles in it. 

I told my DH about "mission bring on AF" and he just shook his head. Haha!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Wow, nice catch!! I wouldn't mind having you around to help me with my shopping :D I tried to get in to couponing about a year ago but I ended up spending more money buying things I didn't need just because they were on sale. I'm no good at it lol.
Haha, men... Some things they'll just never understand!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna - he's in dds life now... Him 
& I split when she was 9 months cause he didn't like the responsibility so since he didn't want to see me after the break up he didn't see her either for about 3 months. He's always bounced around to different girlfriends & expected me to be okay with it & about 2 years ago he got with this girl that just got divorced & is older. Needless to say she has 2 kids & pushed him to spend more time with dd. I used to call & let him know what was going on with her but got tired of it cause if he really wanted to know he would ask. He has his moments when he is there then theres times when he's not. He got really upset when he found out I was getting married cause he Said he didn't want to be replaced. I simply told him you can't replace something that was never there & he didn't like that lol. Sorry for the rambling lol but I.could go on & on about what he doesn't do.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol I do the same thing when I talk about my cousin, you've seen me rant about her. Its hard once you get going! That's good that you stopped calling him and made it his responsibility. Its not your obligation to make him a part of her life, its his. And if he decides not to its his loss really. And such a sad thing, I don't understand how some fathers can sleep at night knowing their kid wouldn't know who they were if they saw them. I'm glad he stepped up for the conference though. Maybe this lady of his will encourage him more.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yeah I'm really hoping she does. When he dropped dd off this afternoon he even offered to pick her up from school for me on Thursday since DH has his surgery! Now that shoked me lmfao!!! I think he notices that dd doesn't ask for him as much & it bothers him but oh well. Yes I could totally go on & on. Lol. 

Oh guess what!!! That 4 bedroom home we put an offer on, well I dropped in the office to see if they heard anything & I got approved. Hopefully we can close on the house by the end of the month!!! Yay!!! Now I have a nursery for when I get pregnant :happydance:

I am so curious to see who the lucky 3 are this month!!!!!!:)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh yay congrats!! So once you close on it can you move in right away? I don't know a thing about buying houses.
And use the extra bedroom as storage until you get pregnant. It'll be less depressing that way lol! Unleeesssssssss you're already pregnant by the time you move in... ;) Just saying...


----------



## Beautifullei2

Im not to sure either how all that works lmao.. This is the first time. She did say she wanted me to close on it by the end of the month so hopefully once we do that then I can move in. I do plan on making it an office for now for the kids.


----------



## Beautifullei2

ahhh I feel like poopy!!! Last night my body started hurting & my boobs were killing me.. Today I felt okay other than extremely tired but now my body is aching & it feels like I can feel everything touching my body & it hurts. I made an appt with my doctor. I really hope Im not getting sick.


----------



## Biotechick829

Sorry you're not feeling well, Lei :( It's a good sign though! It means your body has weakened it's immune system in preparation for snuggly bean(s):thumbup: What day are you testing? Chart looks great!

Jenna - your new place's looks fabulous! When are you moving in?


----------



## Beautifullei2

I really hope so & its not me getting sick!!! I felt fine all day yesterday other than my boobs hurting then at night it got bad.. DH was rubbing my back cause it was hurting so bad. Hopefully we do get our little bean this month since we had 2 eggs release. I test on saturday (my birthday) :happydance:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Did you get your flu shot Lei? It sounds like a little flu bug :( I gotta go get my shot... I used to get them for free when I worked as a CNA so I forgot about it this year. 

Thanks Bio, we move on the 27th. Can't wait. Haven't done much packing yet, but yesterday I did pack away all my clothes that don't fit my big belly since I won't be using them for a while anyways. My closet is much less cluttered now, and less depressing when it comes time to pick an outfit. How's mommy and baby?


----------



## Biotechick829

Jenna, oooo only 2.5 weeks to go!! Do you already have the nursery decor picked out?

"Mommy and baby"... wow that's crazy to read. I'm super super exhausted, falling asleep on the couch, which DH said I did last time. Sorry if TMI, but last night I grabbed my boob to look at something and clear stuff and what might be milk came out (already?!?!). Leaving my boobs alone from here on out lol. Viability scan on Monday. Hoping that there's just one healthy bean in there because I've already given all of my twin dust to Lei! :haha:


----------



## Beautifullei2

yes hun I got it last week, we give them to eachother at work lol. I just feel so run down right now & I don't like it. Just trying to write something takes alot out of me. Hopefully its just a bug & will go away soon.

Bio- Lol!! Ahhh twins!! Im happy with either or!!! Maybe you will get the twins & I will get just 1!!! Dun dun dun lol jk! 
:rofl: about the milk... you know even after I had DD I would still have leakage.. I mean like years after hahha. It finally stopped when she was about 3 1/2 years old but I used to beable to squeeze my boob & it would come out lmao!! (I would get bored & do it for fun :rofl:


----------



## babyhopesinmi

Jenna_KA said:


> Oh, yes a baby shower outfit for $10 is great I For a crib I'm getting one from my cousin. We need to sand it and restain it because the little "termite" chewed the life out of it while teething.
> 
> Not to Hi-jack the thread as I have never posted here but when you put the crib together try to use screws that are slightly bigger than the originals (not so big you split the wood though). Also, use a non-toxic stain and make sure to use a sealer (like TimberSoy or Soycrete). Last but not least, it takes time to cure the stain and sealant so be sure to do it soon as you only have a couple of months and your little one will be here
> 
> I have posted on a couple of the other threads but I have been stalking this one and read from page 1 to see everyone announce their BFP's so I could feel their excitement. Lei you are one day ahead of me and I had the same ovulation spotting and pain in my ovary ever since, just like you. Hang in there, it really sounds like you are going to get your BFP this month!


----------



## babyhopesinmi

Oh and Jenna,

Use a soda can to test the railings if it is an older crib. The can should not be able to fit through the slats.


----------



## Beautifullei2

babyhopesinmi said:


> Jenna_KA said:
> 
> 
> Oh, yes a baby shower outfit for $10 is great I For a crib I'm getting one from my cousin. We need to sand it and restain it because the little "termite" chewed the life out of it while teething.
> 
> Not to Hi-jack the thread as I have never posted here but when you put the crib together try to use screws that are slightly bigger than the originals (not so big you split the wood though). Also, use a non-toxic stain and make sure to use a sealer (like TimberSoy or Soycrete). Last but not least, it takes time to cure the stain and sealant so be sure to do it soon as you only have a couple of months and your little one will be here
> 
> I have posted on a couple of the other threads but I have been stalking this one and read from page 1 to see everyone announce their BFP's so I could feel their excitement. Lei you are one day ahead of me and I had the same ovulation spotting and pain in my ovary ever since, just like you. Hang in there, it really sounds like you are going to get your BFP this month!
> 
> 
> 
> not hi-jacking at all :winkwink:
> 
> Yay for both our symptoms :happydance: hopefully it leads to a nice :bfp: do you have a chart?? (I love stalking those)Click to expand...


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thanks for all the tips babyhopes :hugs: I'll be sure to follow all of them :) I love some extra knowledge around, hehe! 
Hopefully you and Lei get your BFP at the same time! Welcome!


----------



## babyhopesinmi

Beautifullei2 said:


> babyhopesinmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna_KA said:
> 
> 
> Oh, yes a baby shower outfit for $10 is great I For a crib I'm getting one from my cousin. We need to sand it and restain it because the little "termite" chewed the life out of it while teething.
> 
> Not to Hi-jack the thread as I have never posted here but when you put the crib together try to use screws that are slightly bigger than the originals (not so big you split the wood though). Also, use a non-toxic stain and make sure to use a sealer (like TimberSoy or Soycrete). Last but not least, it takes time to cure the stain and sealant so be sure to do it soon as you only have a couple of months and your little one will be here
> 
> I have posted on a couple of the other threads but I have been stalking this one and read from page 1 to see everyone announce their BFP's so I could feel their excitement. Lei you are one day ahead of me and I had the same ovulation spotting and pain in my ovary ever since, just like you. Hang in there, it really sounds like you are going to get your BFP this month!
> 
> 
> 
> not hi-jacking at all :winkwink:
> 
> Yay for both our symptoms :happydance: hopefully it leads to a nice :bfp: do you have a chart?? (I love stalking those)Click to expand...
> 
> I have to post a couple more times before I can post a link, otherwise I don't know how to attach my chart.Click to expand...


----------



## Beautifullei2

babyhopesinmi said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopesinmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna_KA said:
> 
> 
> Oh, yes a baby shower outfit for $10 is great I For a crib I'm getting one from my cousin. We need to sand it and restain it because the little "termite" chewed the life out of it while teething.
> 
> Not to Hi-jack the thread as I have never posted here but when you put the crib together try to use screws that are slightly bigger than the originals (not so big you split the wood though). Also, use a non-toxic stain and make sure to use a sealer (like TimberSoy or Soycrete). Last but not least, it takes time to cure the stain and sealant so be sure to do it soon as you only have a couple of months and your little one will be here
> 
> I have posted on a couple of the other threads but I have been stalking this one and read from page 1 to see everyone announce their BFP's so I could feel their excitement. Lei you are one day ahead of me and I had the same ovulation spotting and pain in my ovary ever since, just like you. Hang in there, it really sounds like you are going to get your BFP this month!
> 
> 
> 
> not hi-jacking at all :winkwink:
> 
> Yay for both our symptoms :happydance: hopefully it leads to a nice :bfp: do you have a chart?? (I love stalking those)Click to expand...
> 
> I have to post a couple more times before I can post a link, otherwise I don't know how to attach my chart.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah I hate that!!! :dohh:
> I never knew that about the soda can! I may have to try that.
> 
> 
> Jenna- that would be AWESOME!!! :happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## Biotechick829

Babyhopes, if you go on FF and click on "Share" beneath your chart you can copy and paste the link directly into a posting.

Here's the "Simple Link" option:
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## typeA TTC

So mission AF was a failure! Still no AF. I called the dr and have an appt with him on Monday (assuming I haven't started before then). The nurse said its common for this to happen sometimes. She said there was anither one of his patients aving this issue right now Grr! The one month I want it to hurry up! Are you ready for the solution.....another freaking round of provera! Ugh! 

Sorry you aren't feeling so hot Lei! Hopefully it's just a bug!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Boo for no AF!!!!!!! When you want her to.come she doesnt & when you don't want her she does. 

I just left the doctors office & apparently theres a bad virus going around that mimics the flu & that's what I have :( I wasn't running fever earlier but when I went to the doctor I was. Blahhhhh !!!!!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ahhhh, I hope you don't have to do another round of provera, that'd be annoying... I'll pray to the AF wizard for you.

I'm sorry you're sicky Lei!! Better now than while you're pregnant though right? Flu +MS = DISASTER!! I hope you got a doctors note and plan on taking a day or 2 off to recover. Your body needs rest to get better and make a nice home for baby.


----------



## babyhopesinmi

I'm with BioChick, your body might have shut down your immunity to let those beans implant, should be any day now. Concentrating on getting better will make the 2WW go by faster.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks ladies :) 

Jenna - funny you say that cause the first thing my doc said was none of these sicknesses would affect me early on pregnancy :) 
The doc took me out the rest of the week but I'm sure my boss won't be okay with that.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Well your boss will have to be okay with it. You have a fever so even if you came in she has to send you home. ESPECIALLY working in health care. Tell your boss to suck it. You're sick, you have a note.

I have school in an hour and we start drawing blood for real today!! I'm so nervous lol! They said we can bring in people to do it on them instead of classmates so OH will be my first victim :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hahaha great Choice of words ;) 


Ohhhhhh I bet he is thrilled about that lmao jk


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol!! Excuse my potty mouth I try and keep it under control but it gets ahead of me sometimes with out me noticing :haha: 

I DID ITTTT! I did 4 blood draws today and did perfect each time. OH was not excited at all, but he's so wonderful and supportive so he let me do it despite his fear of needles :) Feels good to have the first few over with so I don't have to be nervous anymore! Lol I was shaking a little at first but after I was done I felt much better :) Patting myself on the back tonight!

I hope you feel a little better in the morning Lei! Sleep in!


----------



## Lucasmum2b

Hi Girls,

sorry not been around much been finding it again really hard, this website is quite addictive and then i end up reading into everything. still been stalking you all though :blush:

Lei - are you getting excited about testing on Friday?
Jenna - loving the pictures of the new place, its so exciting moving house, me and my husband brought our first place a year ago and are loving doing it up and buying things for the house.

Biotech - how is pregnancy going? not long now to go till your scan.

i am currently on 5dpo and no symptoms for me although i spotted on sat which supposedly was my ovulation day which was strange and i cramped on sat and sun but that was it. 

I have doctors tomorrow for my 21 day progesterone to check if i have ovulated.

Lei - i'm hoping the 3 bfps will be me, you and ???

xxx


----------



## babyhopesinmi

Lucasmum2b said:


> Lei - i'm hoping the 3 bfps will be me, you and ???
> 
> xxx

Let it be me please[-o&lt;!!!!!!!! I am also 5 DPO and get my progesterone checked on Friday. No other signs, just the clomid strong ovulation with the never before pink spotting and twinges on the left by my hip bone ever since..that is my only viable tube but it is rather discouraging esp. after temp went from 98.2 to 97.7 yesterday. Fertility friend makes the graph look way worse than it seems looking at the numbers :growlmad:


----------



## Lucasmum2b

babyhopesinmi said:


> Lucasmum2b said:
> 
> 
> Lei - i'm hoping the 3 bfps will be me, you and ???
> 
> xxx
> 
> Let it be me please[-o&lt;!!!!!!!! I am also 5 DPO and get my progesterone checked on Friday. No other signs, just the clomid strong ovulation with the never before pink spotting and twinges on the left by my hip bone ever since..that is my only viable tube but it is rather discouraging esp. after temp went from 98.2 to 97.7 yesterday. Fertility friend makes the graph look way worse than it seems looking at the numbers :growlmad:Click to expand...

And you  I should of gone Friday for my progesterone but I'm at wedding. How many months of chlomid have you done x


----------



## claudinator

can i join im on my second round of clomid ovulated early cd10


----------



## babyhopesinmi

This is month 2 with 50 mg. I ovulate on my own but I am going to be 38 in 4 days so I am hoping it will give me good quality eggs.


----------



## babyhopesinmi

I am not sure I can post my chart, but if it works, here it is....

My Ovulation Chart ||


----------



## Jenna_KA

Good to hear from you again! I hope your progesterone comes back nice and high. How long do the results usually take to come back? I have my glucose test tomorrow to check for gestational diabetes. I don't have any signs of it so I'm not worried. Just dreading the infamous orange drink everyone talks about. I think its strange we have 3 girls that spotted on ovulation day this month that usually don't! Must be lucky spotting! ;) 


Welcome, claudinator! Good luck this month! I ovulated on my own also and got BFP on round 2 of clomid so maybe it'll be the same for you too :flower:


----------



## babyhopesinmi

claudinator said:


> can i join im on my second round of clomid ovulated early cd10

did you keep OPK testing after CD10? The reason I ask is that clomid is famous for delaying your O and all that I have read on it states that you O 5-10 days after your last pill. I got a positive OPK on my last cycle at CD10 and thought I had missed it so didn't ttc, but this month I O'd on CD18 and I am a very regular 28 day cycle normally. Clomid extended my cycle by 4 days last month.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I get sick & have lots to catch up on lol. 

Jenna I ended up calling in & the first thing I told my boss was "your gonna kill me" lmao. I still feel horrible & DH is coming home for lunch to check on me :) Wahoo for the blood draws!! That's great that OH let you do them on him even though he is scared of needless. 

Lucusmom welcome back darling. I know what you mean about this.being addicting lol. I have really tried to stay away from the sear h.field though cause then I start S.S. as well. Luckily the 2ww is almost over. I test Saturday morning & so.far I havemt put much thought into it :) that would be great to be bump buddies :happydance: I feel like I've been apart of this website FOREVER!!!!!! :rofl:

Claudinator- welcome hun!!!! I hope you find this thread just as helpful as I. When do you plan on testing??


----------



## Lucasmum2b

Are you being monitored to check the quality of your eggs?

Jenna- I get my results the next day I'm actually at a wedding, I do hope too my progesterone levels are high. Even more confused as I entered all my bbt details into ff today and it told me that i might have ovulated on cd11 and I had a dip on that day and then a dip on sat when I spotted. Implantation?? 

The infamous orange drink, not heard of that well I hope it's not too horrible in taste for you.


----------



## Beautifullei2

babyhopesinmi said:


> I am not sure I can post my chart, but if it works, here it is....
> 
> My Ovulation Chart ||

Hun your chart looks perfectly normal. I had the same dip at 6dpo. It will rise again tomorrow :)





Jenna- it actually tastes like orange soda that has salt in it hahaha.


----------



## Biotechick829

Hi ladies! :flower:

Lucasmum - I'm doing well, thanks! Still not hitting me that I'm pregnant. Will probably be real when I get the u/s and FX see a bean with a hb. I've been VERY tired though, it's awful, but totally worth it:thumbup:

Lei - Are you feeling any better? Can't wait for Saturday! What an amazing bday present a BFP would be ;)

Jenna - Did DH let you do all 4 draws on him?!? Now that's love! Congrats on getting them done

TypeA - How are you feeling? Is AF still late?

babyhopes - I agree with Lei, you're chart looks great! When do you plan on testing?


----------



## babyhopesinmi

Jenna_KA said:


> Good to hear from you again! I hope your progesterone comes back nice and high. How long do the results usually take to come back? QUOTE]
> 
> I have online access to my health chart so I will be able to see the results in 24-48 hours, thankfully. Waiting for that is worse than the TWW.
> 
> Last month I knew my progesterone was high because I had very sensitive nipples and constipation like nobody's business (TMI, sorry). My OPK was positive very early and I didn't know clomid would do that so this month I am paying attantion to everything and temping for the first time in a long time.


----------



## babyhopesinmi

My birthday is the 14th but I know that will be too early to test, would be a nice present though......Have to tell the dentist on the 15th no x-rays but i will probably test that day (10DPO)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Bio-- Im doing about the same as yesterday but my body aches aren't as bad. Glad your pregnancy is going good so far & you aren't sick.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh great, SALTY orange soda lol. Sounds delicious.... I'll just chug it down, hopefully I don't throw it up lol. 

Bio, I didn't do all 4 on him because we want to have experience with all kinds of people, but he would have let me if I asked :) He's so great. I hope you plan on sharing a picture of the US. If they don't give you one, ask for it. I had to ask for one at my first US. They don't usually print them out otherwise because there isn't a lot to see so early but your office may be different.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lol its not THAT salty ;) I drank mine within a minute & wasn't too bad :) GL!!!

BIO- I hope you share as well :)


----------



## Biotechick829

You bet I'll be sharing the u/s with you ladies! :friends:

With our last bean the u/s techs were always so nice. One printed like 5 pictures for us on the 7w scan and at the 12w scan they let us take a video with our phone. I have a feeling they're probably going to treat us really, really well because everyone in my OB's office knows I'm that girl who's baby looked perfect and ended up having something rare and terribly wrong. One of the u/s techs (the one who did the NT scan and let us video) asked me if I blamed her for not seeing what was wrong. The poor woman just felt horrible.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Awhh, poor girl :[ It's hard not to feel guilty sometimes working in healthcare. I've felt that way many times when I know it wasn't my fault but you can't help feel like it is because they were under your care. I'm sure everything will go great this time though and I can't wait to see little bean turn in to little fetus then little baby :]


----------



## typeA TTC

Glad to see everyone is doing good and feeling better. AFM...I'm still waiting for AF. I have a drs appt at 8am on monday so I'll see what he has to say then. 

My specialist appt is on nov 1 so I'm not sure if I'm going to start over with the provera and do another round with the OB. or delay the provera a week or so to time it where I'll be about to start my period right after seeing the RE. I hope that makes sense? I have to take 10 days of provera and wait (normally) 4-5 days to start my period. What would you guys do....one more round with injections with the OB or just head to the specialist and do injections there?

Part of me says to just go to the specialist so that they will monitor and increase and decrease injections as necessary. But I don't know. 

I did talk to the insurance lady today to get enrolled in the infertility program. I feel like I have officially told everyone about my ovaries except the local newspaper. 

We have only done one cycle with the OB but they don't seem to want to monitor and adjust meds as much as I would like. I'm hoping the FS will do that with the injections but I'm not sure.


----------



## babyhopesinmi

This is my 2nd month on clomid and neither one of them were monitored. I had to ask for the 7DPO projesterone check as I am not sure my OB knew what to do. I made an appointment with a specialist for October 31 so if it doesn't happen this month, I am on to the specialist.

I just think that the specialist has more experience to base decisions on. When I made my appointment I was asked several questions and told to bring my BBT charts and my tubal reversal operation report as they had most everything else on their system...made me think they were reviewing my case before I even get there.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Bio - I can't wait to see pictures. When I had dd everyone at my obgyn knew her as the leap baby lol. I had had a leap procedure done & wasn't aware that I was pregnant & apparently it could have killed her but she survived so.they were all amazed lol. 

Typea I know nothing about provera but I would def just stick to the specialist since that's there main field. My ob wasn't much help other than referring me to a FS.


----------



## babyhopesinmi

Lei - You were right, my temp went right back up this morning.

Do any of you girls know if mouth breathing can affect your BBT?


----------



## Biotechick829

babyhopesinmi said:


> Do any of you girls know if mouth breathing can affect your BBT?

It definitely can. My temps were always lower if I slept with my mouth open. I actually made it a point that if my alarm went off and I had slept with my mouth open that I'd hit the snooze and make sure my mouth stayed closed for 10 min before temping :haha: Seemed to help


----------



## babyhopesinmi

I hope I didn't mess up my chart by not doing this all along but this morning I took my temp right away just as always and it was 97.9. I had waken up before the alarm so I was lying there waiting to get up so I didn't wake my hubby and had my mouth closed. I took my temp when the alarm went off and it was 98.4 so I am not sure which temp to record????? Took it a third time and it was 98.4 again.


----------



## Beautifullei2

babyhopesinmi said:


> Lei - You were right, my temp went right back up this morning.
> 
> Do any of you girls know if mouth breathing can affect your BBT?


Told ya :D 

& yes it can. I never take mine that way because I fear its not as accurate as vaginal temping


----------



## Biotechick829

babyhopesinmi said:


> I hope I didn't mess up my chart by not doing this all along but this morning I took my temp right away just as always and it was 97.9. I had waken up before the alarm so I was lying there waiting to get up so I didn't wake my hubby and had my mouth closed. I took my temp when the alarm went off and it was 98.4 so I am not sure which temp to record????? Took it a third time and it was 98.4 again.

Don't worry, you can record either. Sleeping with your mouth open might affect your crosshairs if your a slow post-o climber. Since your O date is pretty clear, all that "not as accurate" temps are going to do is not make your chart as pretty ;) You should be fine recording either, just as long as they're still above the coverline


----------



## Jenna_KA

Sometimes if I had 2 very different temps for 1 morning I'd go for whatever number was in between (I can't remember the mathematical term for it). Or just go with the first one. As long as its only one day you're fine. You've already caught your O so its not quite as important.
I think I slept with my eyes open last night for a little while lol! I woke up and my eyes were super dry and they felt really tired like I hadn't closed them. So weird hahaha.

How are you feeling now Lei, any better? No fever still right? Your chart is looking gorgeous.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I feel a lot better... DH had his surgery today so I'm laying around the house with him :) he's still partially sedated so he's not asking for much!! (Thank goodness) bahahaha!!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Awhh poor guy! You must be glad its done and over now though. Except now the hard part begins once his good drugs wear off. I hope and pray (for the both of you) that he has a fast and painless recovery!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks hun!!! Yeah I'm not looking forward to him waking up in pain. I'm about to wake him so.he can overlap his meds. Eeeek 2 more days until testing.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Holy MOLY I can't wait for you to test!!!!!!! So clooooose!
I'm at the Dr right now waiting to get my blood drawn. They'll be calling me back in about 5 minutes then I'm outta here for lunch with my boo :) The orange drink really wasn't bad at all lol. Tasted exactly like hi-c. Also they gave me my flu shot and t-dap vaccine. Draven is getting so big. She found the HB right away and he even kicked her when she had the doppler on my tummy.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Awwwww Jenna I can't wait for you to have him. this time has really flown by. 

Omg so let me tell you about these random thoughts in my head lol. So I'm telling DH how some women say they notice their nips get bigger or bigger breasts. Well I'm aware I have two boobs but never paid much attention to them to actually notice a change so I told DH next cycle when I enter the TWW I am going to get a permanent marker & draw a circle around my nips so I notice it lmao!!!!!!!! 

Also the past two days I have been on a major cleaning spurge. Usually DH does the laundry & puts it away but I.actually did it & put all my clothes away :) he was so proud of me lol (yes I know it sounds funny but I really hate putting laundry away) today I actually noticed how bad it was when I kept smelling my puppy around the house so I went and rented a rug cleaning machine 
& shampoo'd alllllllll my house. DH was giving me crazy looks lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ladies can you all send me your testing dates so I can add them to the first page :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

I never knew your nips change during ovulation! I know mine have during pregnancy... but I didn't know for ovulation. Veeery interesting! You'll have to let me know if you notice it lol.
I am the SAME EXACT WAY with laundry! I haaate putting it away! I'll load the machines all day long, but once it comes to putting the clothes away it's all OH's job. The other day I also finally put a few loads away and OH said the same thing lol. He gave me a hug and said "I'm so proud of you!" lmao!
You sound like you're nesting haha. Maybe that's your first pregnancy symptom. I have my crazy nesting days and OH just sits and stares terrified to interrupt. During my last one I emptied out both of the drawers in our coffee table (and let me tell you, these things were PACKED with junk!!) and organized everything neatly into one drawer and used the other one to put 2 diapers and 2 wipes (samples from a gift bag) and a changing blanket in. I told OH they're staying there until Draven is born. Now I take out the diaper every now and then and hand it to OH and tell him it's Draven and that he needs to be changed :haha: 
Feel free to come shampoo my carpets! We could use it before we move out so we don't get charged for them being dirty. I'll write you an IOU ;)


----------



## Beautifullei2

lol Silly I meant how women say there nips change when they become pregnant not ovulating!! hehehe!! I do see how I confused you though lol. I was half asleep when I wrote it! Im serious its been baddddd these past few days.. Even when it comes to the fridge Ive been getting mad cause I will have ketchup in there & one in the pantry for when we run out but instead of looking for the open one in the fridgee they just open the new one. I basically have about 2 or 3 mayo's, mustard & ketchup in my fridge & it drives me crazy lmao!!!! 

on another note my closests friends are throwing me a little shin-dig tonight. They are all coming to my place to hand out & watch movies :D

Also I had another temp dip today =/


----------



## babyhopesinmi

Another dip may be implantation........FX'd for you

I am off to get my blood draw for progesterone and an ultrasound to find the cause of this cramping.


----------



## Beautifullei2

the cramping is probably just from the meds. I used to get that up until AF showed up while taking clomid.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh, hahaha! :dohh: yes, they do change during pregnancy! Mine haven't a whole lot, but I have noticed they're a little bit bigger. My friends got huge! Lol! Dip is fine Lei you worry about every month and I always reassure you and it always goes back up :haha: It could be implantation. Could be just your body being silly, maybe you slept better than you did the night before. But as ling as you're over the cover line you're fiiiine.

Cramping can be normal too babyhopes. I had it from 7dpo up until my BFP. (And it continued a couple weeks after too). It can be AF or what I call "phantom AF" when you have PMS but you're actually pregnant. 

My arms are sooo sore from my flu shot and tdap lol! I feel like I got punched in each arm... :(
But anywho, my Dr called back with my glucose results. Said the test was a little elevated so I have to come back in Monday to do a 3 hour test (same thing as before. I fast, drink the thing, then just wait 3 hours instead of 1) She said usually after the 3 hour test they find its normal especially when mine wasn't too high, but of course they just have to make sure.


----------



## Beautifullei2

HEHEHE I KNOW LOL!!! It dipped twice this week :) Im really feeling great this cycle & way better than the past few. I would ss so much & this month Im just care free & its actually flying by. I look forward to testing in the morning though :) Not sure if I should use my cheapie of buy a FRER


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ask Dr Google which one is more sensitive. Probably the cheapie. Because if that is indeed implantation dip today it will be hard to spot the line tomorrow. But hopefully you'll be able to see it for your best birthday present :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

true, I also had a dip at 6dpo which is what threw me off. I havent really had any type of cramping.. I had a little bit of twinges today off & on but not bad :)


----------



## babyhopesinmi

Beautifullei2 said:


> the cramping is probably just from the meds. I used to get that up until AF showed up while taking clomid.

That is what I thought too....they didn't see any ectopics or fibroids/cysts so that was good..should have progesterone results back Monday.

Lei- when you did your 2nd round of Clomid, did you have different side effects than the first month?

The reason I ask is I had extremely sensitive/sore nipples and bloatedness last month after O and this month is nothing but O spotting, a little bit of cramping and lots of yellow CM (TMI, sorry)

It just puzzles me how the same medicine, same dosage, same days everything can have such different results from one month to the next


----------



## Beautifullei2

babyhopesinmi said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> the cramping is probably just from the meds. I used to get that up until AF showed up while taking clomid.
> 
> That is what I thought too....they didn't see any ectopics or fibroids/cysts so that was good..should have progesterone results back Monday.
> 
> Lei- when you did your 2nd round of Clomid, did you have different side effects than the first month?
> 
> The reason I ask is I had extremely sensitive/sore nipples and bloatedness last month after O and this month is nothing but O spotting, a little bit of cramping and lots of yellow CM (TMI, sorry)
> 
> It just puzzles me how the same medicine, same dosage, same days everything can have such different results from one month to the nextClick to expand...

I only took it 2 months & the second month I noticed a lot more symtoms. My FS said it could have just taken my body time to adjust to the medicine. The 2nd month I took it had me convinced I was pregnant but of course I wasnt.


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
So i am starting clomid tomorrow, first time ever taking it and im taking 100mg. We are having a huge party at my house so I'll be drinking, does that matter? its basically the last time im going to drink as once I O and ttc I dont think I will again (unless i get bfn).
anyway
1) is it ok to drink?
2) what symptoms should i expect?
3) how quickly after you take it do they start?
I am thinking I'll take it at 7 or 8pm each night starting sat night.????

thanks in advance for anything you can share with me.


----------



## Biotechick829

grace, congrats on starting Clomid!! From my experience, excessive alcohol has affected how I grow follicles while taking Clomid. One month I took the pills during the week of 4th of July with lots of parties, cookouts and social drinking. Well that cycle I didn't have a mature follicle until 4 days later than I usually do.

I think it's ok to have a drink or two, but from my experience I wouldn't risk over doing it. Best of luck!


----------



## Beautifullei2

grace10209 said:


> Hi guys
> So i am starting clomid tomorrow, first time ever taking it and im taking 100mg. We are having a huge party at my house so I'll be drinking, does that matter? its basically the last time im going to drink as once I O and ttc I dont think I will again (unless i get bfn).
> anyway
> 1) is it ok to drink?
> 2) what symptoms should i expect?
> 3) how quickly after you take it do they start?
> I am thinking I'll take it at 7 or 8pm each night starting sat night.????
> 
> thanks in advance for anything you can share with me.



I think it will be okay to drink in the beginning but that is just me. The time leading up to O , I wouldn't though & after O cause if you are preggers you don't want to jeopardize anything. (again thats just how I feel about it.) Also don't do alot of heavy drinking. I would drink maybe 1 or 2 just to be safe. 

As far as symptoms, I took it CD 5-9 & started getting them a few days after starting the pills. I had headaches, major hot flashes & some serious mood swings. Poor DH lol.


----------



## Biotechick829

Also, my side effects were hot flashes, ovary sensation and mood swings (warn DH ;)). They seemed to always start after a few pills in.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Same here, lots of hot flashes, twinges, and mood swings. The mood swings weren't as bad as they have been with pregnancy though so consider it an introduction for what's to come. Mine started after a couple days in with the pills.


----------



## babyhopesinmi

Clomid was basically the same for me....almost right after my last pill I started having hot flashes and holy nipple sensitivity. I am talking lights on bright 24/7:blush:! Not so much moodiness for me but I am experiencing a little shortness of patience this time around. Also, this 2nd time I had ovulation bleeding and mild cramping ever since.

Just got my progesterone back from this mornings draw and it was 47.9 so at least I know I ovulated thanks to Clomid!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Help!!! I'm not suppose to test until tomorrow but I have a huge urge to test now! My gfs are coming by tonight & we are gonna hang out but somethings telling me not to drink. Not sure if its just my head or what


----------



## never2late70

Beautifullei2 said:


> Help!!! I'm not suppose to test until tomorrow but I have a huge urge to test now! My gfs are coming by tonight & we are gonna hang out but somethings telling me not to drink. Not sure if its just my head or what

Test :thumbup:


----------



## Biotechick829

Well Lei, I'm no help with telling u to wait to test :blush:. It's still realllly early so if you'd think you'd be ok seeing a BFN now, then test. Or if you wait you could be driving yourself crazy with what ifs tonight ;) I was going to ask, why did you not count your temp 1DPO?

You could totally be subliminally picking up on a BFP! At 7DPO this BFP I went out with friends and drank quite a bit. I was telling myself it was my final hoorah and it was ;)


----------



## Beautifullei2

It was negative hehehe I think ill keep the drinking to a minimum tonight :)

I didn't count it cause I wasn't sure how accurate it was since it was the exact same as the day before. I wasn't sure if I actually turned the thermometer on or just tempted 
& the old temp popped up lol. I was out of it that morning.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lmao!!! Even as early as you're testing tomorrow of COURSE you'd still find a way to test early :haha: I can tell you to wait for a birthday BFP tomorrow, but I've learned by now that if you have your mind set you're doing it no matter what I say lol! Follow your instincts. Technically they say its perfectly okay to drink this early because the little bean isn't getting any nutrients or anything from you yet. But its all what you feel comfortable with and whether you're okay with possibly seeing BFN today. OR getting BFP the day before your birthday instead of the day of :)


----------



## dreadOHdreads

Ladys, may I join in? So today was CD28 for me. I took clomid from September 18th - 22nd. My day 21 blood results showed that I O'd and me and my husband made sure to BD from the day after the last pill to day 21 every other day- so I'm waiting. I've had this thin white CM all week and sore nipples but that the only symptoms I have. So It's either AF is coming or...???


----------



## babyhopesinmi

Gotta love libra's. My b-day is tomorrow and I so want to test but am having no symptoms and don't want the disappointment on my day.....


----------



## Jenna_KA

Welcome Dread. Sometimes no symptoms can be the best symptom. I didn't have any until 6 weeks.

Babyhopes, just like I said, no symptoms can be a good thing. A birthday BFP would be soo fun and special, but I wouldn't want your special day ruined if its BFN. Maybe test the day after your birthday so if its positive you can still consider it a birthday BFP but if its negative it wont ruin your birthday lol.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LEI! :cake:
Did you test today still or decide to just wait a few days?


----------



## babyhopesinmi

Dread - Do you know when you O'd? It depends on how long your cycle is as to whether you would feel anything yet. Everyone is different, every pregnancy could be different for the same person even. I wouldn't worry about the lack of symptoms, you aren't out til AF shows.


----------



## typeA TTC

Happy birthday Lei!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thank you ladies :)


I didn't retest yet. I haven't made it to the store to buy more sticks but I mat test tomorrow or Monday :) 

So far my birthday has been good!!! DH bought me a James Avery bracelet which I absolutely love & my step daughter made me an adorable card along with two teddy bears hugging eachother. I love when they make gifts cause it shows they come from the heart <3


----------



## Jenna_KA

How sweet :] Homemade things are the greatest. It takes effort rather than just picking something out and paying for it. Have a great day, Lei! Can't wait for you to test again!

I'm going to make candles today with pumpkins! Then tonight we're babysitting again for OH's dad. Hopefully we wont be there as late as last time. But it'll be nice to make a quick $60. And I'll bring them a pumpkin candle too :D


----------



## dreadOHdreads

Thanks for the welcomes.

I don't know when I O'd. I have never temped or done OPK's. Today there was some light brown CM. So we'll see if that turns into a full AF or not. But usually I don't spot before it comes on- it just starts light and goes full throttle. So I dunno. I haven't tested today. Told myself I'm going to wait until I hit CD 31 to do another test.

But I can't be preggo without knowing for too long. I'm taking trazodone for sleep and need to stop that as soon as I learn that I'm pregnant. It's class C. I actually plan on seeing if I can stay on a low dose of it through pregnancy because I do not see how I will be able to sleep without it and OTC meds have never helped my sleeping problems.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna I'm curious as to how you make theses candles? It sounds like a fun project?? So I'm going to go this evening & buy some cheapies & test tomorrow (if I can hold out) but who am I kidding lol.


----------



## dreadOHdreads

Awww, AF came this morning. Day 30. 
Oh well...ooooon to next month!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Sorry the :witch: flew in!!!


Afm I got curious about my test from Friday so decided to look at it lol... Am I going crazy or can you see a faint second line


https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s538/leiandrag/IMAG2645_zps3426bf67.jpg

I'm getting ready to head to the store to buy more


----------



## Jenna_KA

Sorry about witch flying it Dread. Hopefully this next month will bring better luck!!

Lei, Lol I can definitely see another line on that test, but I'm afraid to get excited in case its an evap. You're not crazy though, its there!! Now I'm REALLY anxious for you to test tomorrow!

I didn't do the candles yesterday cause we got busy but I'll be doing them today. 
https://www.momtastic.com/home-and-living/home/109907-diy-pumpkin-and-lemon-holiday-candles
It looks easy, you could easily do it with the girls.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lol I'm gonna try & hold my pee for a few hours & use a cheapie. I don't want to.get excited either lol but its so hard hahaha. 

That is a really cute idea. I love finding to New crafts for me & the kids to do. It keeps them busy 
& they learn new things :) 

Soooo yesterday I had my birthday dinner at home with my family & I was bummed cause my little brother wasn't there. (He's in the marines & had to be away for the weekend) well I get a knock at the door & it was him. I cried like a baby lol but I was so happy to have him there.


----------



## Jenna_KA

This is going to be a long couple hours :dohh: MUST KNOW NOWWWWW! 
I love crafts too. Lol I don't even have kids yet (well, not old enough for crafts because he's still in my belly) but I always have so much fun making things lol. 
That is SOO sweet :) I'd cry like a baby. Awhh :D I'm so happy he got to surprise you like that, that's so special!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I'm the same way!! I have a very big "creative box" for when I feel like making things :) 

But when Draven gets older you get to show him & will have mastered it by then hehehe!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

:bfn: :cry:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Are you suuuuure there's no line yet? Did you look reeeeeaaaally close?


----------



## Beautifullei2

https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s538/leiandrag/IMAG2648_zps304473ff.jpg


No line what so ever!!! DH & I are going to focus on our new home 
& let it happen naturally :) I'm still going back & fourth with the idea but I know its best. Instead of being upset I'm going to give myself a birthday gift & get another tattoo :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Give it another two or 3 days if AF doesn't come. If still nothing, I think its a great idea for you to focus on the new home for a little bit. Moving is stressful AND exciting enough so that'll be lots of fun :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yeah I am! I am super excited about moving & told DH we will have to bless the house anyway lol


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol very true! House must be blessed before baby can be introduced!
I had such a good day today with OH :) All we did was run a bunch of errands but I'm feeling really good today. I really hope everyone else feels this good too


----------



## stevens2010

I'm out and onto my last round of Clomid. :(


----------



## Beautifullei2

stevens2010 said:


> I'm out and onto my last round of Clomid. :(

:hugs:


----------



## babyhopesinmi

Lei - did you discard your temp spike this am?


----------



## Beautifullei2

no I think FF changed it when I put in my sleep.. I slept about 4 hours but I was so tired I was tossing & turning so not sure how accurate it was. FF has a mind of its own lol

but as you can see on my other charts it tends to jump up high then drop lol. Ahhhh the beauty of temping ;-)


----------



## Biotechick829

stevens - I'm sorry :hugs: Is the dr offering you and IUI or anything like that this cycle? If it's your final round of clomid, do everything you possibly can :dust:

babyhopes and Lei - beautiful charts!!! Lei, happy belated bday! When are you moving? That's so exciting! babyhopes, when are you testing?

Jenna/Draven - happy eggplant day! That boy is growing and growing, hooray!!!! Finish line is in sight ;)

AFM, DH and I just got back from our viability scan and I'm happy to say we're over hurdle #1 - there's one baby in there (even though it's super tiny) with a heartbeat of 123bpm measuring right on track! Due June 8, day before DH's bday.
https://i1252.photobucket.com/albums/hh568/Biotechick829/photo9.jpg
Next scan we're holding our breath on is the NT test at 11-12w (when we found out something was wrong last time).

Throwing up started this past Saturday and hasn't been fun. We had people over yesterday for the football games and I had an ingenious idea of emptying a brown beer bottle and filling it with water so no one would suspect anything :thumbup:


----------



## Beautifullei2

thanks Bio!!!

Awwwww your little bean :) It sure does have a strong HB :thumbup: Don't stress hun everything will be fine when you go for your next scan :D 

We should close on the house within the next week so hopefully after that. im ready to move!


----------



## babyhopesinmi

tested this morning :bfn:

Only had the Wondfo strips though so still holding out hope....kinda hard with no symptoms but I am only 10DPO today so who knows???/

Waiting til Wednesday to test again.


----------



## Beautifullei2

FXED it turns into a :bfp: 

We still have yet to get any in this thread !!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

let me add I retested with our work cheapies & it was negative. My last dip was at 9dpo which was only 3 days ago so if I am preg. its to early to tell since my hcg hasnt build up. I think I may re-test on wednesday as well. 

I looked on FF & did a search on the tests that I am using & almost ALLLLL of them aren't showing up positive until 14dpo. There are very few that had their :bfp: at 12dpo so im really hoping the test just isnt as sensative as it claims to be.

My boobs have been hurting all day & I Feel like im gearing up to O again which I know isnt going to happen ahhahaha


----------



## momof1making2

Hi ladies:flower: I have been snooping on your thread:shrug: and got excited:happydance: because it seems as though you ladies are on the same boat as I am. I have been ttc for well over a year and haven't been on bnb for a while ( very discouraged). I am on my first round of Chlomid (50 mg); had two large follicles on my ultrasound and DH gave me "the shot" two nights ago. we Bd'ed twice yesterday and once this morning ( will again tonight and once more tomorrow). Very nervous but very exciting as well. I hope to join you ladies on our journey together, can feel very lonely at times as you all know!. I want to congratulate those of you that are now expecting:baby: SO EXCITING! I have hope for the rest of us that we get a sip of that same water:winkwink:. Sending baby dust to all you ladies through this fascinating journey:dust::dust:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Bio, thank you! We've been an eggplant for a few weeks already, I THINK this is the last week as an eggplant. I could be wrong though I might have one more week after this. But whatever!! Today marks the first day of third trimester :) And what a beautiful little black dot you have!!! :hugs: Do you have any hunches towards boy or girl yet? OH and I knew right away we were having a boy even though at first we wanted a girl. We still knew he was a boy :) Sorry about the MS! I don't miss that one bit. I had it baaaad, never went away. Hopefully your little bean will give you a break every now and then and let yoi eat with out throwing up. Great idea with the beer bottle ;) When do you plan on sharing? After the next US? I couldn't wait past 9 weeks lol I was too excited.

Lei, I'm still really holding out hope for you! Hopefully Wednesday will bring you some better news.

I'm at the doctors right now and its awfulllll! I haven't eaten since dinner last night. I haven't had coffee so I have a horrible migraine. I had to drink that stupid orange drink again and its making me sick since its on an empty stomach. They will be calling me back every hour for 3 hours to draw my blood... So bored... So hungry... So miserable lol. OH promised me ihop after this... Keeping my eyes on the prize!


----------



## Beautifullei2

momof1making2 said:


> Hi ladies:flower: I have been snooping on your thread:shrug: and got excited:happydance: because it seems as though you ladies are on the same boat as I am. I have been ttc for well over a year and haven't been on bnb for a while ( very discouraged). I am on my first round of Chlomid (50 mg); had two large follicles on my ultrasound and DH gave me "the shot" two nights ago. we Bd'ed twice yesterday and once this morning ( will again tonight and once more tomorrow). Very nervous but very exciting as well. I hope to join you ladies on our journey together, can feel very lonely at times as you all know!. I want to congratulate those of you that are now expecting:baby: SO EXCITING! I have hope for the rest of us that we get a sip of that same water:winkwink:. Sending baby dust to all you ladies through this fascinating journey:dust::dust:

Welcome :flower:
Do you temp or use opks? 
Yes this journey is hard at times but thanks to all the ladies on here it makes it so much easier. I tried so many times to talk to my friends but they just dont get it. If it wasn't for my bnb ladies I would be lost :) 
When do you plan on testing so I can add you to the front page?





Jenna_KA said:


> Bio, thank you! We've been an eggplant for a few weeks already, I THINK this is the last week as an eggplant. I could be wrong though I might have one more week after this. But whatever!! Today marks the first day of third trimester :) And what a beautiful little black dot you have!!! :hugs: Do you have any hunches towards boy or girl yet? OH and I knew right away we were having a boy even though at first we wanted a girl. We still knew he was a boy :) Sorry about the MS! I don't miss that one bit. I had it baaaad, never went away. Hopefully your little bean will give you a break every now and then and let yoi eat with out throwing up. Great idea with the beer bottle ;) When do you plan on sharing? After the next US? I couldn't wait past 9 weeks lol I was too excited.
> 
> Lei, I'm still really holding out hope for you! Hopefully Wednesday will bring you some better news.
> 
> I'm at the doctors right now and its awfulllll! I haven't eaten since dinner last night. I haven't had coffee so I have a horrible migraine. I had to drink that stupid orange drink again and its making me sick since its on an empty stomach. They will be calling me back every hour for 3 hours to draw my blood... So bored... So hungry... So miserable lol. OH promised me ihop after this... Keeping my eyes on the prize!

Jenna- EGGPLANT sounds yummy!!! HEHEHE.. My mom used to slice it really thin & batter it with corn mill & fry it up. Its soooo yummy lol! I havent had it since I was younger but I just have a huge craving for it. :blush:

Sorry your having to drink that again but hopefully this time your results will be fine since they starved you & all!! I mean REALLY?!?!? Who tells a pregnant hormonal women she CANT EAT!!! wtf :rofl: IHOP does sound like a great treat after though :haha:


----------



## momof1making2

Hi Beautifullei2, Thank you for the warm welcome, I'm so excited I found this thread! I use opk's however they gave me the hcg shot so I'm currently ovulating. I test for pregnancy at the doctors on Oct 29th, very exciting!


----------



## Beautifullei2

momof1making2 said:


> Hi Beautifullei2, Thank you for the warm welcome, I'm so excited I found this thread! I use opk's however they gave me the hcg shot so I'm currently ovulating. I test for pregnancy at the doctors on Oct 29th, very exciting!

FXed you get your :bfp:

I saw you have been TTC for a little over a year. Have you or your OH undergone any other tests to see why it hasn't happened yet. (I hope I don't seem like im prying cause its not my intention at all :flower: , I am just curious as to everyones story) 

AFM: DH had a low sperm count but after trying some vitamins & surgery we got it back in the normal range :happydance: Now its just a matter of us actually getting pregnant.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol!! I told the lady drawing my blood the same thing! I said "Telling a pregnant woman she can't eat should be a sin." And she fully agreed. Almooost done though. About 20 more minutes until my 4th and final blood draw then I FINALLY get to eat for the first time today! Mmmmm pancakes are in my near future.
Also, the birthing class we planned on registering for was full so it looks like we'll be taking it a couple weeks sooner than I expected! We start next Monday lol! I hope its fun.


----------



## Beautifullei2

How were those pancakes??????

I was going to test Wednesday but tomorrow marks 1year, 3months, 3 weeks & 3 days :) I'm feeling kind of lucky Bahahahaha


----------



## Jenna_KA

You and your 3's! Tomorrow sounds great hehe. So that'll put you at 13 dpo? Hopefully we'll be able to see the line by then! Can't waaiitttt :] I love waking up and rushing to my computer to see you've tested lol. It's fun for me.

IHop was AMAAAAZING!! When we pulled up I jumped out and told OH "RUN! RUN! HURRY, RUN!" I got stuffed french toast, hashbrowns, 2 eggs, and 2 sausage links. I ate every last bite of it PLUS one of OH's sausage links lol! I was starving. We were in and out within 45 minutes. It's only been 3 hours and I'm hungry again haha. I hope I never have to go that long with out food ever again, especially while pregnant lol. And I pray none of you have to either! That was torture.


----------



## babyhopesinmi

Help! I think my thermometer is broke. This month, I have been using this new basal thermometer but for the last few days it has been registering around the same temperature (98.3 or 98.4). My charts typically have a few dips before they drop off and AF comes but seems this only my 2nd round of clomid (1st round I didn't temp) I am wondering if it has an effect on your temps the rest of your cycle?


----------



## momof1making2

beautifullei2 you can pry as much as you want my dear! I am an open book. Feel free to ask any question hun! So yes, we have been trying for over a year and at first I was just trying the natural approach, then took vitamins I researched online, tried softcups, pre-seed etc. It seemed nothing was working so we went to the fertility clinic here in Maine. I thought for sure it would be him because I had a baby 6 years ago with my x-husband with no problems, wasn't even trying; infact, I was 21 and having a baby, yikes to young but she is a blessing in every way! So truth be told DH had is semen analysis and came back with flying colors! the doctor said, and I quote, "your husband has golden sperm I have only seen 2 other analysis's this good in my 36 years in the field." So other then the fact that my DH's head is now the size of Texas I was relieved it wasn't him. My turn; poor egg quality, hormones a little high, uterine wall is thin ( hard for egg to attach) WHAT, ME? It was a shock non-the-less but here I am today first round of chlomid 50 mg took my hcg shot had a whole lot of BD'ing and now onto the dreadful TWW. I feel lucky this month, we will see! So now are you waiting to test for ovulation or pregnancy?


----------



## momof1making2

babyhopesnme have you tried the clearblue opt's? they work wonderful! My fertility doc even suggested them! Good luck hope it fixes it self non the less!:winkwink:


----------



## babyhopesinmi

momof1making2 said:


> babyhopesnme have you tried the clearblue opt's? they work wonderful! My fertility doc even suggested them! Good luck hope it fixes it self non the less!:winkwink:

I usually use the internet cheapy OPK and they seem to work just fine, I think. I don't use them after I know I've O'd though. I have a pretty regular BBT pattern but am unsure how the clomid that I took this month may affect it. I have my progesterone drawn on 7DPO and it was 47.9 which is higher than normal so I know I ovulated and am just seeing if the progesterone production drops off so I lose some of these side effects of insomnia and hot flashes and tender boobs. I am due AF friday so maybe in the next couple of days, all will be back to normal.


----------



## Biotechick829

babyhopesinmi said:


> Help! I think my thermometer is broke. This month, I have been using this new basal thermometer but for the last few days it has been registering around the same temperature (98.3 or 98.4). My charts typically have a few dips before they drop off and AF comes but seems this only my 2nd round of clomid (1st round I didn't temp) I am wondering if it has an effect on your temps the rest of your cycle?

Honestly, you're temps might just still be up and not due to the thermometer malfunctioning ;) What's your temperature during the day or what's your hubby's temp? If it's different than 98.3-98.4, then I'd suspect your temps are accurate.

Maybe you're not seeing a dip in your temps because you're going to get your :bfp:!!! :dance:


----------



## Biotechick829

Jenna_KA said:


> Bio, thank you! We've been an eggplant for a few weeks already, I THINK this is the last week as an eggplant. I could be wrong though I might have one more week after this. But whatever!! Today marks the first day of third trimester :) And what a beautiful little black dot you have!!! :hugs: Do you have any hunches towards boy or girl yet? OH and I knew right away we were having a boy even though at first we wanted a girl. We still knew he was a boy :) Sorry about the MS! I don't miss that one bit. I had it baaaad, never went away. Hopefully your little bean will give you a break every now and then and let yoi eat with out throwing up. Great idea with the beer bottle ;) When do you plan on sharing? After the next US? I couldn't wait past 9 weeks lol I was too excited.

Eggplant for a few weeks :dohh: where have I been?! I'm so out of it, sorry :blush: What's the next fruit he'll graduate to? Happy start of the 3rd trimester!!!

Haha isn't our grey/white spec beautiful? Next u/s it should actually look like a baby. I've had a recurring dream over the past 5 years where I've seen all of my kids: boy, girl, boy. I had always said I wanted 2 boys, then when I met DH he said he wanted 3 boys and yet I still kept having this dream, so I'm going with the 1st born being a boy ;) 

One week to the day after I had a D&E done with our angel, I got awoken around 3am, one of those half asleep half awake moments, and I saw a little girl about 4 years old with long beautiful hair standing next to my side of the bed. She told me "mama, I'm ok, don't be sad. I'm happy in heaven and all grown up." I wasn't going to tell DH at first because he'd think I was crazy, but he told me he woke up at 3:30am and he didn't know why - he never wakes up in the middle of the night. Not to sound crazy, but I honestly feel like all of my kids visit me one way or another :cloud9:

So, we'll wait until after we get the NT scan results to start telling everyone, which will be after Thanksgiving. Once we're over that hurdle, we'll feel much more comfortable to actually enjoy this pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## Beautifullei2

momof1making2 said:


> beautifullei2 you can pry as much as you want my dear! I am an open book. Feel free to ask any question hun! So yes, we have been trying for over a year and at first I was just trying the natural approach, then took vitamins I researched online, tried softcups, pre-seed etc. It seemed nothing was working so we went to the fertility clinic here in Maine. I thought for sure it would be him because I had a baby 6 years ago with my x-husband with no problems, wasn't even trying; infact, I was 21 and having a baby, yikes to young but she is a blessing in every way! So truth be told DH had is semen analysis and came back with flying colors! the doctor said, and I quote, "your husband has golden sperm I have only seen 2 other analysis's this good in my 36 years in the field." So other then the fact that my DH's head is now the size of Texas I was relieved it wasn't him. My turn; poor egg quality, hormones a little high, uterine wall is thin ( hard for egg to attach) WHAT, ME? It was a shock non-the-less but here I am today first round of chlomid 50 mg took my hcg shot had a whole lot of BD'ing and now onto the dreadful TWW. I feel lucky this month, we will see! So now are you waiting to test for ovulation or pregnancy?



How did you go about testing for that?? I have had several tests done & those came back fine & now that DH's SA results are good I don't know what the problem is. Our FS said he was almost positive that this would be our month but this am I had a huge temp drop so I didnt even bother to test. AF is due wednesday or thursday & so far I havent had any cramps.. just pinching around my R ovary where I O'ed from.

DH has a daughter thats 11 & I have a 5 year old so we figured this would be a breeze but boy where we wrong lol.


----------



## babyhopesinmi

Biotechick829 said:


> Honestly, you're temps might just still be up and not due to the thermometer malfunctioning ;) What's your temperature during the day or what's your hubby's temp? If it's different than 98.3-98.4, then I'd suspect your temps are accurate.
> 
> Maybe you're not seeing a dip in your temps because you're going to get your :bfp:!!! :dance:

okay now I feel better, I just checked my temp and it is 98.9....


Thanks


----------



## Jenna_KA

Biotechick829 said:


> Eggplant for a few weeks :dohh: where have I been?! I'm so out of it, sorry :blush: What's the next fruit he'll graduate to? Happy start of the 3rd trimester!!!
> 
> Haha isn't our grey/white spec beautiful? Next u/s it should actually look like a baby. I've had a recurring dream over the past 5 years where I've seen all of my kids: boy, girl, boy. I had always said I wanted 2 boys, then when I met DH he said he wanted 3 boys and yet I still kept having this dream, so I'm going with the 1st born being a boy ;)
> 
> One week to the day after I had a D&E done with our angel, I got awoken around 3am, one of those half asleep half awake moments, and I saw a little girl about 4 years old with long beautiful hair standing next to my side of the bed. She told me "mama, I'm ok, don't be sad. I'm happy in heaven and all grown up." I wasn't going to tell DH at first because he'd think I was crazy, but he told me he woke up at 3:30am and he didn't know why - he never wakes up in the middle of the night. Not to sound crazy, but I honestly feel like all of my kids visit me one way or another :cloud9:
> 
> So, we'll wait until after we get the NT scan results to start telling everyone, which will be after Thanksgiving. Once we're over that hurdle, we'll feel much more comfortable to actually enjoy this pregnancy :thumbup:

Hahaha your pregnancy brain must be kicking in already :haha: No worries. I don't know what the next fruit is.... its the round orange thing haha I just don't know what the heck that is. 
Wow, that's so sweet she visited you after the d&e. You don't sound silly lol, it makes perfect sense. It must have been somewhat reassuring. I had a friend pass away about 4 almost 5 years ago and the day after she passed I had the craziest dream. I dreamed that I went to the house where I first met her and knocked on the door. She answered and was SO pleased to see me. She kept saying "Jenna, I have to show you this! Come on, hurry I cant wait to show you!" And she grabbed my hand and led me to the stairs. At the top was a bright light. She walked up the stairs saying "come on, Jenna. Come on!" But I couldn't follow her. Then I woke up. I really do believe our loved ones visit us after their passing and that ABSOLUTELY includes our unborn. And all our dreams we have before being pregnant where we're holding our baby (I know all you ladies have had those dreams while ttc!) Is our baby coming to tell us they'll be here soon.
Wow, after thanksgiving... seems so soon :) Only a month and a week away! Any fun ideas on how you'll break the news?


Lei, I see your temp drop :hugs: Wahhh.... I feel so sad for you. I thought for sure this would be it with double the chance... so what now? Natural cycle with goji, right? will you temp still?


----------



## Beautifullei2

It was unfortunate but oh well. I don't think I am going to do anything to be honest. I have already thrown away my charts at home & I think my thermometer is next :( 

Dh knows how strongly I feel about this whole situation and thankfully he is supporting me. I for sure thought this month was going to be it but God has another plan for us. No more FS & no more femara!!! Just gonna hump when we feel like it :haha: In time it will happen but after a year I guess it just wasnt in the cards. I'll stick around for stalking though :D

I do still have 1 more month of FF but its to tempting so I may change the password to something ill never remember so I dont log in hahahahah


----------



## momof1making2

Beautifullei2 said:


> momof1making2 said:
> 
> 
> beautifullei2 you can pry as much as you want my dear! I am an open book. Feel free to ask any question hun! So yes, we have been trying for over a year and at first I was just trying the natural approach, then took vitamins I researched online, tried softcups, pre-seed etc. It seemed nothing was working so we went to the fertility clinic here in Maine. I thought for sure it would be him because I had a baby 6 years ago with my x-husband with no problems, wasn't even trying; infact, I was 21 and having a baby, yikes to young but she is a blessing in every way! So truth be told DH had is semen analysis and came back with flying colors! the doctor said, and I quote, "your husband has golden sperm I have only seen 2 other analysis's this good in my 36 years in the field." So other then the fact that my DH's head is now the size of Texas I was relieved it wasn't him. My turn; poor egg quality, hormones a little high, uterine wall is thin ( hard for egg to attach) WHAT, ME? It was a shock non-the-less but here I am today first round of chlomid 50 mg took my hcg shot had a whole lot of BD'ing and now onto the dreadful TWW. I feel lucky this month, we will see! So now are you waiting to test for ovulation or pregnancy?
> 
> 
> 
> How did you go about testing for that?? I have had several tests done & those came back fine & now that DH's SA results are good I don't know what the problem is. Our FS said he was almost positive that this would be our month but this am I had a huge temp drop so I didnt even bother to test. AF is due wednesday or thursday & so far I havent had any cramps.. just pinching around my R ovary where I O'ed from.
> 
> DH has a daughter thats 11 & I have a 5 year old so we figured this would be a breeze but boy where we wrong lol.Click to expand...

They did a ton of blood work and an ultrasound on me. They found that the size of my egg was not of good quality during ovulation and they saw that my uterine wall was to thin at the time of ovulation ( all from ultrasound). Then blood work concluded that I had a few hormones out of whack one it which is the "male hormone" I forget the name but starts with an A. He said that this hormone deficiency is probably why I had poor egg quality and a weak uterine lining:nope:. His hope is the Chlomid evens all that crap out. We think it rooted from stress and diet.

How is your diet? Do you have a good balance between fruits, veggies, protein, and dairy? I have been working hard on eating healthy these last couple of months; it may be in my head but i really think it may make a difference. That is so excited that you and your DH have two little ones, they will be great "big helpers" when the baby comes some day! I always wanted mine close together but it just didn't work out that way.

I am going to sound like a super nut head but I had no idea you could temp after ovulation to see if you ovulated and to determine when af will arrive. I will send lots of :hugs: and :dust: your way and hope for a BFP this month! is your DH on any vitamins? Mine takes folic acid, vitamin c and zinc All great for:spermy:


----------



## momof1making2

babyhopesinmi said:


> momof1making2 said:
> 
> 
> babyhopesnme have you tried the clearblue opt's? they work wonderful! My fertility doc even suggested them! Good luck hope it fixes it self non the less!:winkwink:
> 
> I usually use the internet cheapy OPK and they seem to work just fine, I think. I don't use them after I know I've O'd though. I have a pretty regular BBT pattern but am unsure how the clomid that I took this month may affect it. I have my progesterone drawn on 7DPO and it was 47.9 which is higher than normal so I know I ovulated and am just seeing if the progesterone production drops off so I lose some of these side effects of insomnia and hot flashes and tender boobs. I am due AF friday so maybe in the next couple of days, all will be back to normal.Click to expand...

Oh yes I'm sure cheapy's work just as good! Is this your first month on clomid? I wish you the best of luck for that :bfp: fingers crossed that:af:doesn't show her ugly face!


----------



## momof1making2

Beautifullei2 said:


> It was unfortunate but oh well. I don't think I am going to do anything to be honest. I have already thrown away my charts at home & I think my thermometer is next :(
> 
> Dh knows how strongly I feel about this whole situation and thankfully he is supporting me. I for sure thought this month was going to be it but God has another plan for us. No more FS & no more femara!!! Just gonna hump when we feel like it :haha: In time it will happen but after a year I guess it just wasnt in the cards. I'll stick around for stalking though :D
> 
> I do still have 1 more month of FF but its to tempting so I may change the password to something ill never remember so I dont log in hahahahah

Try not to feel discouraged it WILL happen, in time, it just takes some of us longer than others. It's hard, I know, trying for this long; it gives little hope in our hearts. But god has a plan and fate will take it course in time! A lot of people have a sticky eggy when they stop FT and just have fun:sex::winkwink: so good luck.... IT WILL HAPPEN!!!![-o&lt;:dust:


----------



## jmHansen11

Tmasters said:


> Took clomid days 5-9 and had cramps for 2 days on cd12 and cd13. Is that too early for me to have ovulated!? I last took clomid in 2009 and I ovulated late at cd23. Hoping and praying I ovulated because I'm having tender bbs and fatigue at cd19. Anyone have any input? I also didn't chart.
> 
> TTC #2 clomid baby :). Good luck to everyone!!!!!! :hugs:

I ovulated early on my first round of clomid! BUT I already O on my own, just took it to boost our chances bc we are using donor sperm and IUI. I ovulated CD11 and I THINK I may have ovulated twice within 24 hours! (so again on cd12)


----------



## jmHansen11

hey girls,

I had a temp dip (from 98.6 down to 98.4) on cd8 and cd9 (98.45) then today, cd10 it was back up to 98.65 Do you think that could have been implantation dip? I don't wanna get too excited, but my iphone dumped all of my temps from my ical when I synced and so I don't have reference for last few months, I honestly can't remember if my temps ever fluctuated like that before. Usually, my temps drop off 2-3 days before AF.


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Momof1making2* they have always checked the lineing on me as well & always said it looked fine as well as my eggs. I had blood work done on CD3 & my 21 blood draws which all came back normal. Hmm I wonder what other tests they can do. 

My diet usually contains all the above but lately I have had cravings for junk food lol. I ate a philly cheesesteak yesterday along with fried egg plant. Not something I usually eat but I just wanted it hahaha. I usually eat pretty good though aside from the past few days.

I always wanted mine close in age as well but it didnt happen lol. DD & my step daughter are 6 years apart & it looks like our next will be the same if not more. 

DH take ginseng which is suppose to help improve & it actually has so he takes it religiously :haha:

Thanks for encourageing words hun! I know EVENTUALLY it will but gosh why does it take so long! Hopefully since we stop trying it will happen by surprise.. It always ends up working out that way.


----------



## momof1making2

Ginseng huh? I'll have to look into that as well! Anything for healthy spermy's :spermy:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Benefits for Men
Much of male infertility is due to low sperm count and/or poor sperm motility. Ginseng has been demonstrated to improve both of these conditions. In 1996, the Italian Journal "Panminerva Medica" published a double-blind study led by G. Salvati in which infertile men showed improved sperm count and motility after being treated orally with 4 g of Panax ginseng for three months. The website CellHealthMakeover.com notes that some studies have shown ginseng to improve testosterone levels and erectile function. Further research is warranted, however.

Benefits for Women
Ginseng is believed to help tone the uterus and increase blood volume, thereby improving the conditions under which an embryo could implant in the uterine lining. It may also stimulate the ovaries to produce more estrogen and balance the reproductive hormones. Few scientific studies, however, confirm the effects ginseng on female fertility



Read more: https://www.livestrong.com/article/492547-korean-ginseng-fertility/#ixzz29UEBtk00


----------



## Biotechick829

Thanks for sharing the story about your friend, Jenna :hugs: It's amazing how these things happen


----------



## Beautifullei2

the whole no baby thing really put me in a crummy mood today BUUUTTTTT I just got the greatest news ever. We are suppose to close on the house next week!!! :happydance: !! Im so over the moon about it & cant wait to have more space! plus whenver I do get preggers the baby will have its own room since its a 4 bedroom house! wahoo!!!!


----------



## babyhopesinmi

momof1making2 said:


> babyhopesinmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momof1making2 said:
> 
> 
> babyhopesnme have you tried the clearblue opt's? they work wonderful! My fertility doc even suggested them! Good luck hope it fixes it self non the less!:winkwink:
> 
> I usually use the internet cheapy OPK and they seem to work just fine, I think. I don't use them after I know I've O'd though. I have a pretty regular BBT pattern but am unsure how the clomid that I took this month may affect it. I have my progesterone drawn on 7DPO and it was 47.9 which is higher than normal so I know I ovulated and am just seeing if the progesterone production drops off so I lose some of these side effects of insomnia and hot flashes and tender boobs. I am due AF friday so maybe in the next couple of days, all will be back to normal.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes I'm sure cheapy's work just as good! Is this your first month on clomid? I wish you the best of luck for that :bfp: fingers crossed that:af:doesn't show her ugly face!Click to expand...


This is my 2nd month on clomid but my first month was un-monitored and I didn't temp. It was already stressful paying attention for side effects! This month has been just fine as far as side effects go (few hot flashes, ovulation spotting and some cramping for about a week after o) 

I tested :bfn: today at 11DPO so I might be out but my BBT chart is giving me hope. The Wondfo strips say they detect 25 miu. I know the cramping is from cysts on both ovaries per my ultrasound friday and my sore boobs and insomnia are from the progesterone spike so I can't use any of my "symptoms" as indicators.....we shall see in the next couple of days


----------



## Jenna_KA

Congratulations on the home Lei!!! How silly, 3 of us are moving to a new home! There's your special 3 again. Feel free to share pictures of it too :] 

Babyhopes, 11dpo is still very early. If I were you I'd give it another 3 days and retest at 14dpo. Good luuuuck!


----------



## horseypants

Hey ladies, I just finished my first round of clomid and want twinsies so bad! :oneofeach:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna theirs always 3 hehe. I swear this month of 3s has completely thrown me off


----------



## Beautifullei2

Horseypants I would LOVE twins too :) 

Hope the clomid is treating you well hun! :)


----------



## momof1making2

Goodmorning all! Crazy thing happened here in Maine last night; We had a 4.5 earthquake! This has never happened in my 28 years of exsistance here. I'm just hoping it shook the swimming spermy's in me directly to my egg lol:haha:. Anyways Congrats on the new house Lei,( I'm guessing that is your real name cause someone else said it :winkwink:) other than marriage and baby that is the most exciting thing to happen in life! What does your new house look like? I cant wait to hear! I'm jealous, we are renting a home at the moment, hoping to buy in the spring. Thanks for all the ginseng info, I'm going to go buy some :flower:

babyhopesinmi- You may be testing to early hun! It is still very possible to have a nice ripe eggy in there! Now these wonfo strips, I have never heard of them, what do they do? They sound interesting! sending you:dust: for your 14 DPO on the rise:winkwink:


----------



## momof1making2

horseypants- I WANT TWINS TOO! I always have but they don't run in my family, do they in yours? My DH thinks I'm crazy but I think people are so blessed to be lucky enough to conceive twins! I'm on 50 mg clomid and get to test on the 28th, ( it's my first round, excited to see if it does the trick) what are you taking and is it your first month taking? On my ultrasound I had two large mature eggs and a couple others that were still cooking. Also, my DH has super sperm lol ( it's our inside joke) but he tested with all A's in every category and has .....drumroll...... 460 million swimmers- HOLY CANOLLY! I'm hoping that with the extra :spermy: maybe god will give me twins, but I will be more than happy with one little bean! YAY, I cant wait to see if you get lucky when do you test? FINGERS CROSSED :twins:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yes its Lei... Well its LeiAndra but that is toooooo long lol !! WHOAAAA about the earthquake!!! I think if I were to ever be in one of those I would freak out! Something about the ground shaking & me not being able to control it doesn't really sit well with me :haha:

Thank you about the house but now Im not sure what to do. The loan agency sent me some papers going over the numbers & Im not to happy about them. The interest rate is extremely higher than they originally told me so Im not to thrilled about that. After a long talk with DH we decided if they can't go down on that then we are going to pass on the house. Its not something I want to do but I don't want to put us in a financial hole. 

Your 28? I just turned 26 :)


----------



## momof1making2

Beautifullei2 said:


> Yes its Lei... Well its LeiAndra but that is toooooo long lol !! WHOAAAA about the earthquake!!! I think if I were to ever be in one of those I would freak out! Something about the ground shaking & me not being able to control it doesn't really sit well with me :haha:
> 
> Thank you about the house but now Im not sure what to do. The loan agency sent me some papers going over the numbers & Im not to happy about them. The interest rate is extremely higher than they originally told me so Im not to thrilled about that. After a long talk with DH we decided if they can't go down on that then we are going to pass on the house. Its not something I want to do but I don't want to put us in a financial hole.
> 
> Your 28? I just turned 26 :)

Ugh I'm sorry that stinks about the interest rate:wacko:doesn't It always seems that when something starts going well your dumped with something else. Well goodluck :thumbup:I really hope they go down on that for you so you can get into your cozy home! If not, then it wasn't meant to be and another house will come along when the timing is right. I had to let the house of my dreams go about two years ago because it fell through ( still kinda heart broken over it:shrug:). I'm technically 27:haha: but i turn 28 Nov. 29th so I rounded up on the year's of life lol ( more dramatic for the earthquake lol).


----------



## Beautifullei2

momof1making2 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Yes its Lei... Well its LeiAndra but that is toooooo long lol !! WHOAAAA about the earthquake!!! I think if I were to ever be in one of those I would freak out! Something about the ground shaking & me not being able to control it doesn't really sit well with me :haha:
> 
> Thank you about the house but now Im not sure what to do. The loan agency sent me some papers going over the numbers & Im not to happy about them. The interest rate is extremely higher than they originally told me so Im not to thrilled about that. After a long talk with DH we decided if they can't go down on that then we are going to pass on the house. Its not something I want to do but I don't want to put us in a financial hole.
> 
> Your 28? I just turned 26 :)
> 
> Ugh I'm sorry that stinks about the interest rate:wacko:doesn't It always seems that when something starts going well your dumped with something else. Well goodluck :thumbup:I really hope they go down on that for you so you can get into your cozy home! If not, then it wasn't meant to be and another house will come along when the timing is right. I had to let the house of my dreams go about two years ago because it fell through ( still kinda heart broken over it:shrug:). I'm technically 27:haha: but i turn 28 Nov. 29th so I rounded up on the year's of life lol ( more dramatic for the earthquake lol).Click to expand...

I said the same thing..... we have had so many bumps trying to get this house & if they wont go down then it isnt meant to be. I emailed my realtor about it & she said she is going to work with me & them to drop it down to almost half. We will see though!! 

So last night I was spotting brownish/pink.. Today I am super light with no cramps at all (I say that now but im sure since I said it they will start lol) but when I put it on FF my next testing date would be DH & I's 1 year wedding anniversary :) 11/12/12 :happydance:


----------



## Jenna_KA

They better go down on that interest rate or I'll kick their butts for you Lei! How beautiful would it be to get a BFP on your wedding anniversary! :) My mom just told me this the other day and I thought despite the fact that it was my mom talking about sex, it was cute. She said the first time her and my dad had sex was on Valentines day then my sister was born on Valentines day. I told her "Ew gross, how cute" 
Apparently my mom had to take a light fertility drug (maybe clomid? Not sure if they had it back then) to get pregnant with me. Took them a year or year and a half. I found it interesting because she doesn't know we struggled and had to take clomid lol. 

That's crazy about the earthquake! We had a mild one like 10 years ago they're definitely strange! Hopefully it shook those spermies in the right place :thumbup:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna it sure would =) The only thing we are doing next cycle is both taking ginseng & Goji!!! I really want to get preggers in Jan cause then the baby would be due in oct =D 

Its funny you say that about your mom cause I don't remember if you remember me telling you my mom did the same. Her & my dad tried for my older brother for almost 2 years & was also on clomid & temping. She said once they stopped trying (cause the dr. said they couldnt have kids) she fell pregnant.. Then got pregnant with me a little over a year later then 6 years later had my baby brother :D


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh wow! Lucky her :) My mom was temping too I remember her saying that. How weird :) You'd think your mom would be a little more understanding than she is knowing she struggled to get pregnant too. Maybe she's just forgotten how heartbreaking it is.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Oh wow! Lucky her :) My mom was temping too I remember her saying that. How weird :) You'd think your mom would be a little more understanding than she is knowing she struggled to get pregnant too. Maybe she's just forgotten how heartbreaking it is.

I thought the same thing but too but I just found out she has a ton on her plate as well. Im thinking maybe that's why she really hasnt been there so much for me but hopefully this time away from ttc will get DH & I feeling refreshed! :thumbup:


----------



## Jenna_KA

I think you will feel refreshed. You'll be so busy with your new place too you'll hardly have time to think about it anyways!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I _FINALLY_ got around to the pumpkin candles. It wasn't as easy as I thought they would be, but that was solely my own fault. I had a difficult time pouring them because when I did it ran down the pot and all over the counter. But I had OH fold a piece of aluminum foil and use it to guide the wax to the pumpkins (kind of like how you see with a concrete pouring thing if that makes any sense...)
Overall, it was a success and I think all of you should try this if you like crafts as long as you put something down so you don't get wax on your counter like I did and I recommend using foil to help you pour also.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0902.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Beautifullei2

Love the candles Jenna!!!!!! I am going to need to try this with the kids. I think it would be cute to have outside while I am greating trick or treaters :D


----------



## momof1making2

:thumbup: GREAT JOB ON THE CANDLES! I love them! Very cute may have to try myself, thanks for sharing!:thumbup:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thank you! I had fun despite the mess I made lol.
That's a good idea Lei! I hope I get lots of trick or treaters this year. I never had any before. I grew up in a house down a little private road so nobody ventured over there. Except we did get one once... We weren't prepared so we scrounged the kitchen and gave him a bag of chips lmao! Then when I moved out I always worked swing shift on Halloween so I never got to have any! This is the first year I might have some so I can't wait :) Do you dress up for them? I'm thinking I might just get some devil horns and call it good. I don't think I'll fit in to my pirate costume from last year :haha:


----------



## Beautifullei2

LOL!!! I usually try & dress up a little bit to match the kids but this year they are talking about being a princess & some demon thing so no telling what I will settle for lol. Im thinking I may end up dressing up as something like a cat lol


----------



## Jenna_KA

A cat would be fun! You could get creative with some face paint. I love halloween! I haven't got to do anything fun for years, then the ONE year I'm finally free that night I'm too big to fit in a costume :haha: Oh well! 

Oh boy :growlmad: Draven's kicks are starting to get painful. It feels like he's trying to rip through my stomach and it's not fun at all. He's getting too big and I still have 13 weeks to go...


----------



## horseypants

momof1making2 said:


> horseypants- I WANT TWINS TOO! I always have but they don't run in my family, do they in yours? My DH thinks I'm crazy but I think people are so blessed to be lucky enough to conceive twins! I'm on 50 mg clomid and get to test on the 28th, ( it's my first round, excited to see if it does the trick) what are you taking and is it your first month taking? On my ultrasound I had two large mature eggs and a couple others that were still cooking. Also, my DH has super sperm lol ( it's our inside joke) but he tested with all A's in every category and has .....drumroll...... 460 million swimmers- HOLY CANOLLY! I'm hoping that with the extra :spermy: maybe god will give me twins, but I will be more than happy with one little bean! YAY, I cant wait to see if you get lucky when do you test? FINGERS CROSSED :twins:

heymomof1making2, :)
they dont run in my family but i want them!!!!!! i'm on 50mg of clomid too. this is my first round. i am waiting to o now and it should be any day, but maybe i'll have to wait a week since my cycle is usually on the long side. i teased my OH about how we needed to get a sperm analysis last night and he got all scared and said he's not shooting blanks. the poor dear. i will be happy with just one too, but boy would i be loving life if i got two. if that happens, it will have been worth the wait. xo as far as testing this cycle: nope i havent o-ed yet and im keeping careful track, but i'm a poas addict, so i will probably starting 7dpo xo...... i think that means hopefully by halloween, we will both know. good news? :dust:

yes, the pumpkin candles are great!

Beautifullei2, i'm stumped on my costume this year, everyone, keep the ideas coming :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna your so silly!! Your not big your just pregnant lol! Speaking of ..... when do we get to see more bump pics????? You have not posted any in a while! 

So last night I was craving mexican food & it was yummy.. Even had a margarita with it. Well after we were leaving I told DH I did not feel well at all. We get home & EVERYTHINGGGGGG came back up! No bueno! Then about midnight I woke up with the worst cramps ever & eventually fell back to sleep. About 1 I got up again & couldn't stop throwing up. I came to work today still feeling so nauseated so I think I may give myself a half day. All because I wanted mexican food lol.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ohhh noooo :( I think you got a little too excited with that Mexican food lol. I'm sorry :( Do you think its food poisoning? 
One of the girls in my class invited me over tonight for a girls night. She's so sweet lol she said "I went out and bought a bunch of stuff for virgin mixed drinks for you in case you wanted to come." Lol! I'm excited to have something to do and maybe make some friends in this area for once lol! 

I'm taking belly pictures on Monday when I'll be 7 months :) I do a "belly-shoot" every month. Wow I can't believe its already been a month since my last belly-shoot lol. Times flying!


----------



## momof1making2

horseypants said:


> momof1making2 said:
> 
> 
> horseypants- I WANT TWINS TOO! I always have but they don't run in my family, do they in yours? My DH thinks I'm crazy but I think people are so blessed to be lucky enough to conceive twins! I'm on 50 mg clomid and get to test on the 28th, ( it's my first round, excited to see if it does the trick) what are you taking and is it your first month taking? On my ultrasound I had two large mature eggs and a couple others that were still cooking. Also, my DH has super sperm lol ( it's our inside joke) but he tested with all A's in every category and has .....drumroll...... 460 million swimmers- HOLY CANOLLY! I'm hoping that with the extra :spermy: maybe god will give me twins, but I will be more than happy with one little bean! YAY, I cant wait to see if you get lucky when do you test? FINGERS CROSSED :twins:
> 
> heymomof1making2, :)
> they dont run in my family but i want them!!!!!! i'm on 50mg of clomid too. this is my first round. i am waiting to o now and it should be any day, but maybe i'll have to wait a week since my cycle is usually on the long side. i teased my OH about how we needed to get a sperm analysis last night and he got all scared and said he's not shooting blanks. the poor dear. i will be happy with just one too, but boy would i be loving life if i got two. if that happens, it will have been worth the wait. xo as far as testing this cycle: nope i havent o-ed yet and im keeping careful track, but i'm a poas addict, so i will probably starting 7dpo xo...... i think that means hopefully by halloween, we will both know. good news? :dust:
> 
> yes, the pumpkin candles are great!
> 
> Beautifullei2, i'm stumped on my costume this year, everyone, keep the ideas coming :)Click to expand...

Yay! This is so exciting! Dh and I were looking at a house the other day and I was looking at the bedrooms saying "and this is where the twins could be":haha: lol a girl can dream cant she? Anyways I am going to test on the 29th when will you start testing? What date?

HI LEI AND JENNA! Jenna I cant wait to see that 7 month bump ( i love looking at those photos, gives me such a warm feeling inside:flower:) Also in reference to you ladies earlier Halloween post; my family are going as owls :winkwink: I am a purple owl:happydance:, my daughter is a pink owl:happydance: and DH is a blue owl :haha:( he's such a good sport lol). I am making them from a post I found on pinterest ( they are coming out really cute). I also got my daughter a matching owl treat bucket, I'm so excited! Last year we went as smurfs and boy did we look ridiculous :dohh:lol.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I can't believe I'm 7 months already, wow! Finally out of the second trimester! Jeeze, I feel like second trimester took FOREVER. I'll take some pictures in a couple minutes, I gotta get some coffee in me. I woke up at 5:30 and could not for the life of me get back to sleep. I lied there wide awake until 7 before finally giving in and getting up. I didn't realize pregnancy insomnia started this early, I didn't think it came until the very end.

That owl idea sounds so cute! Will you share a picture? I've never seen an owl costume before. Your testing day is coming up! About a week away :happydance: :dust:


----------



## Beautifullei2

hey ladies!!! I was just about to post on how quiet this thread has been :D I have been stalking people but not saying to much!!

Jenna- I can't believe you are 7 months. I remember when you first got your :bfp: 

momof1making2 that idea sounds cute! Im also curious to see pictures. My friend is always posting stuff on fb about ideas she gets of pinterest so I finally looked into it & found some yummy recipes. Im still learning how to work the whole website though lol.


afm: Ive been laying low & actually had soem brewskies this weekend which was so nice!! :) DH & I didn't have the kids so it was nice to relax but I was ready for them to come home by sunday morning! I was tired of only being able to talk to DH hehehe


----------



## Jenna_KA

I know, I feel like I _just_ got my BFP. I can't believe how time has flown by. Second trimester definitely lagged, but I feel like third is going to come and go all in the same day lol. Even just thinking right now "There's 12 weeks left" blows my mind!
 



Attached Files:







28Weeks012.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 9









28Weeks013.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Beautifullei2

I just <3 LOVE <3 your bump! :D 

I feel like its christmas checking out your pics lol! :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Haha thank you!! That's how I feel waiting for you to test hehe!


----------



## Beautifullei2

lmao Then I can honsetly say I know the feeling haha! I am so ready to get out of work, I am dying of boredom lol. Plus smelling these stinky people isn't helping at all.


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey ladies!! Glad to see everyone is doing well. I don't have much to report bc the IB started me on my second round of provera so I'm still taking 10 days of pills right now. Can't freakin wait for AF so I can get started again. I've wasted this entire month waiting for AF!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

LOL!! Stinky people are definitely a big bummer! I can relate to that... Working as a CNA in a nursing home, your days are filled with stinky butts.
WOW!! Still waiting on AF?! I thought for sure it would have come by now. Jeeze : / How many days do you have left of the provera?

Today we're going to get boxes to start packing!! Just 5 more days until we move OHH BOYYY! Then we're going to Value Village for some more baby clothes (We like to get a little bit at a time to give us stuff to do when we're bored) and then we start our birthing class tonight! It'll be interesting :]


----------



## Lucasmum2b

hey girls 

hope you are all well. Sorry not been on again for a while but have reverted back to my shell again with all the TTC. I received my 21 day progesterone level back about 10 days ago which was 2.1 so no ovulation on fourth cycle on chlomid. I went to see the fertility specialist yesterday who told me that we should wait until we have the ovarian drilling which is not scheduled until January (6 month waiting list). He told me if i wanted to i could take chlomid until xmas but i think what is the point if its not working. Least i get two months off to relax in the build up before xmas.

Jenna - 7 months wow not long at all.

Lei - whats your plans now are you breaking for a while?

nice to meet all the rest of you. 

x


----------



## Beautifullei2

I feel like I fell off the bandwagon lol!!

*TYPEA* - I cant believe you still have not had a visit from AF!! Sheeesh! 

*Jenna-* Wahoo for moving!!! We are still going back & fourth cause they wont drop the interest rate! 

*Lucasmum*- What is the drilling?? I have heard other women talk about it but never asked? 
DH & I both decided we would take a break for a bit. Im not sure when we will start trying again or even if we will go full force with it like before. We both pretty much stopped taking everything that told us it would help (as it didnt) & have that mentality that it will happen when it does. So far its been relaxing lol!


----------



## typeA TTC

I have two more pills...thank goodness! Hopefully I still start by halloween!!!

How does one know whether they need ovarian drilling?


----------



## momof1making2

Goodmorning all! I am so excited because in 5 days I go to the FS to test!!! I refuse to do any pee tests at home and am just going to wait until Monday but had to shout how excited I am because it is getting so close, I hope this weekend flys by! It's weird because before ( over the last year of trying) I never use to read my body and try to find symptoms or anything like that and now I do with EVERYTHING! I drive myself crazy:wacko: lol I think it has something to do with this being my first round of clomid and I hope it does the trick:shrug:

Jenna. I LOVE YOUR BUMP:hugs: thanks for sharing! You are one of those adorable pregnant women :kiss: are you planning to breastfeed?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Woohoo for testing I hope the first round did it!! It's so hard not to symptom spot I know how it is lol. What are you feeling so far?

Thank you lol! I started out pretty slim so this is definitely different for me my body has changed A LOT lol. I've gained like 30lbs already and that's how much I should have gained by the end :dohh: It's all gone to my thighs and hips and butt! I've got lots of stretchie marks there. I'm not worried though, I'll deal with it after! Yes, I'd like to breast feed. This sounds really bad and I feel bad even saying it, but I'm kind of weirded out thinking that someone will be sucking on my nipple... I don't know.. I'm still going to do it because I want him to be healthy and strong and everyone says its a great bond, but thinking about it just makes me feel weird. Hopefully I'll get over it. You and Lei have number 1 already, did you two breast feed? How did you feel?


----------



## Beautifullei2

I think once the baby is here you will think differently. I only did it for a little bit cause dd wouldn't latch on right. After about a month of still not fully getting my milk & very painfuls nips I stopped. Not to mention dd was losing weight so the doctor even mentioned to try bottle feeding. I don't know if its normal or because dd wouldn't latch on right but I got really painful blister type things on my nips that hurt.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ooh, weird! That sounds really painful! My friend had a baby a little over a year ago and I remember going over there and her showing me her scabby nipple. It wasn't blistered though... That's strange. I hope my weirded out-ness goes away once he comes. I'm sure it will and I'll be calling myself silly for thinking so. Were you able to pump anything or did you just not bother? So far I don't have anything coming from my nipples yet (and believe me, I've been squeezing to make sure!) My friend had colostrum by 28 weeks, but I've read that it's not uncommon to not have anything until way later.


----------



## Beautifullei2

well not so much blistered but if you have someone sucking on your nip it gets sore & hurts. Im trying really hard to think of a better word but im getting nothing in this brain of mine :dohh: 

I think this cycle (even though we arent trying) is a bust for DH & I. I am O'ing this weekend & with our drive to AZ for my grandmas funeral it may be hard to BD & even more so when we are there. 

I cant believe no one has a bfp yet!! The other night I dreamt of fish which they say is a sign of someone being pregnant. We shall see!


----------



## Lucasmum2b

sorry for late reply girls, ovarian drilling is done as laproscapy surgery where they drill holes into your ovaries to balance out your hormones so it should help me ovulate naturally. It should work within 3 months of the procedure and if not BFP they are moving me straight onto IVF. x


----------



## Jenna_KA

Maybe you can squeeze in some BD during the travels or something. As long as you have some waiting you still have a fighting chance. I didn't BD the day of O, but did the day before. Don't force it if you're not up for it though it's hard to get in the mood with a lot of stuff going on.
That drilling stuff sounds brutal! And scary :[ Will it hurt? I hope it works!

I got a skin biopsy done on my finger yesterday. They took a huge chunk out and I woke up this morning and it was stuck to my other finger (yuck!). Now it's all red and swollen. Wahh.. That's my complaint for the day lol. 2 days until moving!!!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I know this month is still not over & _momof1making2 _I still have your testing date up! 

I went ahead & changed the name so please

*SEND YOUR NEW TESTING DATE  *


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna- It has my O date on monday which is the day before the funeral =( Not sure if Ill be in any mood to BD.

& OUCH about the biopsy! It looked like it hurt .


----------



## jmHansen11

wondering if anyone has experienced something like I am this month while on clomid-

I took 50mg cd3-7 this month for first time. i think i was overstimulated (I Ov on my own, just trying to boost because we are using donor sperm) I ended up ovulating early, either cd11 or 12. I'm now cd 30 and usually my period starts somewhere between cd27-29, the only thing I've had is heavy brown spotting off and on and some cramping on Sunday. And when I say off and on, I mean Sunday it was heavy enough for a tampon, but Monday, little to nothing, off and on tuesday/wednesday morning but nothing by wed afternoon and today only tiny brown spots when I wipe. My temps have come down a bit, but still well above coverline. I tested yesterday at 17dpo and BFN.

I just want my period to really start already! I don't think those days of medium-heavy brown stuff counts as a real period, right? Could this be from the clomid?


----------



## Beautifullei2

jmHansen11 said:


> wondering if anyone has experienced something like I am this month while on clomid-
> 
> I took 50mg cd3-7 this month for first time. i think i was overstimulated (I Ov on my own, just trying to boost because we are using donor sperm) I ended up ovulating early, either cd11 or 12. I'm now cd 30 and usually my period starts somewhere between cd27-29, the only thing I've had is heavy brown spotting off and on and some cramping on Sunday. And when I say off and on, I mean Sunday it was heavy enough for a tampon, but Monday, little to nothing, off and on tuesday/wednesday morning but nothing by wed afternoon and today only tiny brown spots when I wipe. My temps have come down a bit, but still well above coverline. I tested yesterday at 17dpo and BFN.
> 
> I just want my period to really start already! I don't think those days of medium-heavy brown stuff counts as a real period, right? Could this be from the clomid?

I too used clomid for the same thing & the 2nd month I used it , it made me O early as well & I ended up getting 2 periods that month. It probably your body just getting used to the medicine. If you dont start within a few days contact your Dr. to get blood draws :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Don't worry about BDing around O this month doll you've got many other months to try. Right now is about grieving and remembering your grandma. Focus on that. You need a break anyways. Just let this month go. :hugs:
Lol it does hurt. Didn't yesterday because it was numb. They got a nice chunk!


----------



## jmHansen11

Beautifullei2 said:


> jmHansen11 said:
> 
> 
> wondering if anyone has experienced something like I am this month while on clomid-
> 
> I took 50mg cd3-7 this month for first time. i think i was overstimulated (I Ov on my own, just trying to boost because we are using donor sperm) I ended up ovulating early, either cd11 or 12. I'm now cd 30 and usually my period starts somewhere between cd27-29, the only thing I've had is heavy brown spotting off and on and some cramping on Sunday. And when I say off and on, I mean Sunday it was heavy enough for a tampon, but Monday, little to nothing, off and on tuesday/wednesday morning but nothing by wed afternoon and today only tiny brown spots when I wipe. My temps have come down a bit, but still well above coverline. I tested yesterday at 17dpo and BFN.
> 
> I just want my period to really start already! I don't think those days of medium-heavy brown stuff counts as a real period, right? Could this be from the clomid?
> 
> I too used clomid for the same thing & the 2nd month I used it , it made me O early as well & I ended up getting 2 periods that month. It probably your body just getting used to the medicine. If you dont start within a few days contact your Dr. to get blood draws :)Click to expand...

thanks for the info, i was planning to call doc for blood tomorrow or monday, just seems so weird that hpt would be negative so i don't want to get hopes up when it's probably just a weird clomid fluke :-/


----------



## Beautifullei2

thanks Jenna :hugs:

It looked like they dug a hole in that sucker lol! I remember when I was intomy party days, I used to go out alot cause austin is famous for 6th street. Its basically a street full of bars that they block off on the weekends.. Anyways I would get drunk & walk around barefoot in the road. I know gross!!! but anyways I ended up getting a painful planters wart on my foot & had to have it dug out. I had a huge holel ike your finger & it was not very pleasent.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ouuucchhh that would hurt so bad on your foot! How did you walk?! I remember having a wart on my foot once when I was like 13 or 14 and they froze it off. I walked just fine though it didn't really hurt, they did it over like 3 treatments. But I did get a note excusing me from P.E. which was GREAT because I hated P.E. ;)

Lol this thread is hilarious. We've gone from TTC to warts and biopsies. We rarely stay on topic :haha:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lol but its such a good distraction from TTC !!! :haha:

Yeah they numbed my foot then got a sharp circle thing & started digging. It was on my baby toe so for a while I could only wear open toe shoes which was great cause I worked in a doctors office as a front desk clerk. It gave me a reason to not have to wear heels lol


----------



## Jenna_KA

OWIE!! Just thinking about that makes me hurt >.< Poor little baby toe! Did they use novacaine? That's what they used on my finger and I haaate the feeling of being numb! It felt like my finger had no blood in it and it was dead lol. I guess an annoying numbness is better than feeling it though! I can't imagine how the epidural is going to feel, having half my body numb... It'll probably drive me nuts lol. But again, better than pain!


----------



## momof1making2

My actual testing date is Monday the 29th with bloods w/ fs, but my curiosity got the best of me and last night as well as this morning I took a dollar tree test and both are :bfn::cry: so I really think I'm out this month ladies:cry: I'm 11 dpo.

Jenna- I nursed for 9 months and loved it! It was the best bond between dd and I. the first month is brutal on the ta tas but after you get by that it is so worth it.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> OWIE!! Just thinking about that makes me hurt >.< Poor little baby toe! Did they use novacaine? That's what they used on my finger and I haaate the feeling of being numb! It felt like my finger had no blood in it and it was dead lol. I guess an annoying numbness is better than feeling it though! I can't imagine how the epidural is going to feel, having half my body numb... It'll probably drive me nuts lol. But again, better than pain!


They did use that but when the doctor did the first shot I almost kicked her lol. It burned & I lost control of my foot! :haha: 

Oh man I have seen the needle for an epidural & ouch!! I am going to convince you to go naturally lol ... It really wasn't THAT BAD!!! :blush:




momof1making2 said:


> My actual testing date is Monday the 29th with bloods w/ fs, but my curiosity got the best of me and last night as well as this morning I took a dollar tree test and both are :bfn::cry: so I really think I'm out this month ladies:cry: I'm 11 dpo.
> 
> Jenna- I nursed for 9 months and loved it! It was the best bond between dd and I. the first month is brutal on the ta tas but after you get by that it is so worth it.

Oh Whoops!! My days are all messed up right now! Your still early hun so don't count yourself out just yet.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol I can't do it natural! I'm such a wuss when it comes to pain! And after watching all these shows with girls doing it natural, ooomg lol. They all think they're dying. And they look like they're dying. I'm scared enough doing it WITH the epidural hahaha!


----------



## jmHansen11

jmHansen11 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmHansen11 said:
> 
> 
> wondering if anyone has experienced something like I am this month while on clomid-
> 
> I took 50mg cd3-7 this month for first time. i think i was overstimulated (I Ov on my own, just trying to boost because we are using donor sperm) I ended up ovulating early, either cd11 or 12. I'm now cd 30 and usually my period starts somewhere between cd27-29, the only thing I've had is heavy brown spotting off and on and some cramping on Sunday. And when I say off and on, I mean Sunday it was heavy enough for a tampon, but Monday, little to nothing, off and on tuesday/wednesday morning but nothing by wed afternoon and today only tiny brown spots when I wipe. My temps have come down a bit, but still well above coverline. I tested yesterday at 17dpo and BFN.
> 
> I just want my period to really start already! I don't think those days of medium-heavy brown stuff counts as a real period, right? Could this be from the clomid?
> 
> I too used clomid for the same thing & the 2nd month I used it , it made me O early as well & I ended up getting 2 periods that month. It probably your body just getting used to the medicine. If you dont start within a few days contact your Dr. to get blood draws :)Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for the info, i was planning to call doc for blood tomorrow or monday, just seems so weird that hpt would be negative so i don't want to get hopes up when it's probably just a weird clomid fluke :-/Click to expand...



I'm still super confused! I called doctor yesterday then literally right after I hung up I went to the bathroom and there was bright red AF blood, so I felt at least relieved that it started, but when I took tampon out this morning there was nothing else on it! And my temp was still high. What is going on?? Would clomid really make AF that light AND keep temps up?? I'm technically 19dpo with no real AF flow and temps still high


----------



## Beautifullei2

jmHansen11 said:


> jmHansen11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmHansen11 said:
> 
> 
> wondering if anyone has experienced something like I am this month while on clomid-
> 
> I took 50mg cd3-7 this month for first time. i think i was overstimulated (I Ov on my own, just trying to boost because we are using donor sperm) I ended up ovulating early, either cd11 or 12. I'm now cd 30 and usually my period starts somewhere between cd27-29, the only thing I've had is heavy brown spotting off and on and some cramping on Sunday. And when I say off and on, I mean Sunday it was heavy enough for a tampon, but Monday, little to nothing, off and on tuesday/wednesday morning but nothing by wed afternoon and today only tiny brown spots when I wipe. My temps have come down a bit, but still well above coverline. I tested yesterday at 17dpo and BFN.
> 
> I just want my period to really start already! I don't think those days of medium-heavy brown stuff counts as a real period, right? Could this be from the clomid?
> 
> I too used clomid for the same thing & the 2nd month I used it , it made me O early as well & I ended up getting 2 periods that month. It probably your body just getting used to the medicine. If you dont start within a few days contact your Dr. to get blood draws :)Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for the info, i was planning to call doc for blood tomorrow or monday, just seems so weird that hpt would be negative so i don't want to get hopes up when it's probably just a weird clomid fluke :-/Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still super confused! I called doctor yesterday then literally right after I hung up I went to the bathroom and there was bright red AF blood, so I felt at least relieved that it started, but when I took tampon out this morning there was nothing else on it! And my temp was still high. What is going on?? Would clomid really make AF that light AND keep temps up?? I'm technically 19dpo with no real AF flow and temps still highClick to expand...

Have you tested again & are your taking your temps the same time every day right when you wake up? Sometimes if you take them at different times then it can affect that but I dont think clomid will keep them high unless you are pregnant. I would def re-test.\

I usually have extremely light cycles & with clomid it made me cramp more.


----------



## Jenna_KA

FINALLY!!! I'm not an eggplant anymore!! Oh jeeze, its been a long 4 weeks of eggplant. Now I'm a squash for 3-4 weeks :haha: Draven has been reeeeaaaallly quiet the last few days, but I think it could be because I've been moving CONSTANTLY trying to pack and unpack. Hopefully he starts wiggling around again soon so I don't start worrying.

Isn't somebody testing today?? I could be wrong, I've been so busy lol. i can't remember.


----------



## typeA TTC

Wanted to check in and see how everyone was doing!!?! I finished my provera last week and started a really light period this weekend. I woul really call it spotting. I called the dr and she said to go ahead and come in tomorrow. Not sure if I'm going to get to start fertility meds or not! I hate that femara...it must have made my lining so thin that there's nothing to shed? I don't know. Very strange!!


----------



## momof1making2

It's a :bfn: for me this month ladies and the witch :witch: got me this morning ugh onto next month increasing to 100 mg clomid. Hope everyone one else is god and safe!


----------



## jmHansen11

Beautifullei2 said:


> jmHansen11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmHansen11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmHansen11 said:
> 
> 
> wondering if anyone has experienced something like I am this month while on clomid-
> 
> I took 50mg cd3-7 this month for first time. i think i was overstimulated (I Ov on my own, just trying to boost because we are using donor sperm) I ended up ovulating early, either cd11 or 12. I'm now cd 30 and usually my period starts somewhere between cd27-29, the only thing I've had is heavy brown spotting off and on and some cramping on Sunday. And when I say off and on, I mean Sunday it was heavy enough for a tampon, but Monday, little to nothing, off and on tuesday/wednesday morning but nothing by wed afternoon and today only tiny brown spots when I wipe. My temps have come down a bit, but still well above coverline. I tested yesterday at 17dpo and BFN.
> 
> I just want my period to really start already! I don't think those days of medium-heavy brown stuff counts as a real period, right? Could this be from the clomid?
> 
> I too used clomid for the same thing & the 2nd month I used it , it made me O early as well & I ended up getting 2 periods that month. It probably your body just getting used to the medicine. If you dont start within a few days contact your Dr. to get blood draws :)Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for the info, i was planning to call doc for blood tomorrow or monday, just seems so weird that hpt would be negative so i don't want to get hopes up when it's probably just a weird clomid fluke :-/Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still super confused! I called doctor yesterday then literally right after I hung up I went to the bathroom and there was bright red AF blood, so I felt at least relieved that it started, but when I took tampon out this morning there was nothing else on it! And my temp was still high. What is going on?? Would clomid really make AF that light AND keep temps up?? I'm technically 19dpo with no real AF flow and temps still highClick to expand...
> 
> Have you tested again & are your taking your temps the same time every day right when you wake up? Sometimes if you take them at different times then it can affect that but I dont think clomid will keep them high unless you are pregnant. I would def re-test.\
> 
> I usually have extremely light cycles & with clomid it made me cramp more.Click to expand...


yes, I take temps at same time and even tested that morning. this month I only had 1 day (really only a few hours) of bright red AF then it was gone, but definitely have cramps on and off all week. I haven't been temping since then because I came down with a bad cold/sinus infection and I figured temps would be off. I'm going to start temping again tomorrow.


----------



## jmHansen11

typeA TTC said:


> Wanted to check in and see how everyone was doing!!?! I finished my provera last week and started a really light period this weekend. I woul really call it spotting. I called the dr and she said to go ahead and come in tomorrow. Not sure if I'm going to get to start fertility meds or not! I hate that femara...it must have made my lining so thin that there's nothing to shed? I don't know. Very strange!!

my lining was 7mm at my ultrasound, and I took clomid for first time last month. my period was SUPER light, like, one afternoon and bright red, then nothing! i did spot (sometimes heavily) some brown blood before that and had cramping on and off.


----------



## jmHansen11

OK girls, a some question I'm hoping you can help with:

1. My O dates are always exactly 4 weeks apart, but last month on Clomid my O was about 3 days early (usual O is on cd14-15), so you would think AF would be early too- NOPE it was about 3 days late (cd30). I'm not going to take the Clomid this month. Do you think I will O on my normal cd 14 or will it be early again?

2. I am seeing an OBGYN for my IUIs because it is MUCH cheaper than fertility center BUT this means I really have to advocate for myself a lot. So far we've done IUI just BEFORE O (like, I usually O within 24 hours or so bc my temp is always up the next morning). However, I know with ladies that use trigger, you do the IUI 36 hours after, which would be AFTER O has happened. Do you think I should try to hold out until just after O this month??

Thanks for any advice help you can give me. I'm trying so hard to educate myself so I can ask for what I need


----------



## stevens2010

Think I'm a little late to the party but can I be put down for the 12th please? I've totally lost track of this cycle, been so good to forget about ttc. Haven't been using ov tests or bding as much so will be surprised if we do get a bfp this time! Based on my last 2 cycles, I think AF is due on the 13th but I'll be testing earlier as I have a follow up appointment with my consultant in 2 weeks. 

FX for everyone!


----------



## typeA TTC

I finally have an update. We went to the fertility dr today and will be doing a clomid IUI cycle this month. I'm hopeful that it will work. The dr said I likely have PCOS but the bloodwork will confirm. I'm on my 2nd day of clomid...no SE so far except some heat flashes that could be the Texas weather rather than the meds


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hey dolls sorry for being so out of the loop. My grandmother passed away & I have been in Az for almost a week. I will be back home by next weekend & can fully catch up. DH & I missed any chance of conceiving this cycle but please feel free to send me your dates so i can put them down!!!


FXED for a turkey bfp :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hi ladies! Seems like we've all been so busy! I've been super busy nesting in our new home, but I've been lurking and praying for all of you. I we're finally 100% settled in now, we had a lot of last minute touches and I'm glad to be done (besides the babies room which will be a work in progress for a while)
Had a little scare the other day, Draven wasn't moving as much as he should have been. I waited it out a few days because he does that sometimes, until the 5th day I couldn't wait any longer. Made a same day appointment with the on-call doctor (mine wasn't in) and OF COURSE as soon as we get in there for the NST he goes crazy!! Little booger head made me look like a liar :haha: Just glad it was nothing though.
I hope everyone had a great Halloween. Next stop, Thanksgiving! Mmmm can't wait :D

:flower: :dust: :flower: :dust:


----------



## momof1making2

Hi ladies! I am also sorry I have been out of the loop. I was sad to see AF come and the depression hit me. I guess I just figured I would get instantly pregnant with fertility meds.... WRONG>>>>!Oh well here is to staying possitive! 100 mg this month instead of 50 and I'm on cycle day 6.

Lei - I am so sorry for your loss, death in such a hard thing! I hope you stay strong and healthy my dear HUGS!!!!!

Jenna- I'm very excited you are settled in and taking such good care of your little fetal bambinno. I would have done the same thing as you! p.s you look so freaking cute!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thank you! :) I love that lol, fetal bambinno. Cute.
Sorry about the BFN I know how depressed seeing AF again can be. Not trying to get your hopes up too much, BUUUUT I got my BFP on round 2 ;) And I was on 50mg both times, not 100. So hopefully this is your lucky round!


----------



## never2late70

Lei: I am so sorry about your Grandma :hugs:


----------



## momof1making2

Oo that is very exciting and great hope, thank you! Did you ovulate on your first round?


----------



## Jenna_KA

I'm pretty sure I was already ovulating before the clomid. I didn't have any monitoring done I just asked my regular doctor for it and she gave me 3 months of 50 lol. My periods were always super irregular (I'd go up to 9 months with out one) but while I was TTC it's like it regulated itself. So my guess is I wasn't ovulating most of my life then miraculously once I was ready to have a baby I started to ovulate, hence the regular AF? What do I know though, I'm not a doctor lol.

A very long answer to your short question :haha:


----------



## typeA TTC

Lei- sorry to hear about your grandmother! 

Jenna- glad all is well! I don't blame you for going in. I've had several friends go in for the same issue!

As for me, I just finished my 100mg of clomid. Having an HSG done tomorrow and an ultrasound to check the follicles. Will be doing an IUI eventually this cycle. I'm nervous about the HSG but I'm just gonna do it. Some say it doesn't hurt. Some say it does. I'm just hoping the tubes are actually open!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I've heard HSG just feels like AF cramps after. They also say many people get BFPs after it too because it "clears the cobwebs" Good luck!!!! FX


----------



## typeA TTC

I just had the HSG. Not bad at all. I had about two kinda bad cramps but it was over quickly. Tubes are open! But so far, no response to the clomid (CD10). Ugh! Come on follicles!!


----------



## momof1making2

typeA TTC said:


> I just had the HSG. Not bad at all. I had about two kinda bad cramps but it was over quickly. Tubes are open! But so far, no response to the clomid (CD10). Ugh! Come on follicles!!

I had bad cramps for 3 days after I took it last Month. So what do you mean no follies? Did you have your ultrasound and see nothing there? Are they going to check you again this cycle to see if they do blossum?


----------



## Beautifullei2

typeA TTC- So glad the HSG wasnt bad for you! :happydance: for both tubes being open!!! 

I swear I have been so out of it!! Poor DH has been trying to DTD but I just cant bring myself to do it. We decided we would start trying again in feb/ march :D


----------



## typeA TTC

Sorry- I should have said that there's lots of follicles but nothing mature or even close today (CD10). I go back on Thursday (CD13) to check again however I'm a bit doubtful that there will be any progress. I'm really just ready to get on with some injections but that won't be until next cycle. :(. I'm not that optimistic about the clomd working. Dr said she would give me until CD20 to respond bc some respond slowly. I'm thinking I don't respond. We'll see. I think the dr mentioned that she will try 150mg of clomid if this doesn't work. 

Lei- I think you are taking a well-deserved break. At times I feel like TTC is a full time job!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Remember how Bio got her BFP? She didn't O for a looooong time and ended up getting pregnant that cycle! Try and keep some optimism :)


----------



## babykisses83

:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:


I start Femara in like 5 days.. I am waiting on AF and will take femara days 3-7. This is my first cycle. I am a little nervous :blush:

I was first put on provera to induce AF. what if it doesn't come? how would I know when to start femara???


confused!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Baby kisses- I just went through your "what ifs" so here's what happened to me: I normally have to take provera to start my period and it really can vary as to how long after your last provera pill you start your period. Mine would typically start in 3-5 days after the last pill. However, my OB put me on femara (5mg) and I didn't respond. None of my follicles matured so I was given provera to induce a period and try something else. I took provera and my period never came. The OB makes you wait two weeks to ensure you really aren't going to start and then made me take another round of provera (yes, back to back). After finishing the second round of provera I had a super light period and then started clomid. My OB wouldn't let me start any fertility meds until I had a period. 

The OB said that sometimes it takes two rounds to start, but had never happened to me before so I was a bit freaked out. 

I had no side effects from femara except for a few hot flashes. Good luck!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

baby kisses I have no idea about the provera but good luck hun!!! :D 

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## babykisses83

typeA TTC said:


> Baby kisses- I just went through your "what ifs" so here's what happened to me: I normally have to take provera to start my period and it really can vary as to how long after your last provera pill you start your period. Mine would typically start in 3-5 days after the last pill. However, my OB put me on femara (5mg) and I didn't respond. None of my follicles matured so I was given provera to induce a period and try something else. I took provera and my period never came. The OB makes you wait two weeks to ensure you really aren't going to start and then made me take another round of provera (yes, back to back). After finishing the second round of provera I had a super light period and then started clomid. My OB wouldn't let me start any fertility meds until I had a period.
> 
> The OB said that sometimes it takes two rounds to start, but had never happened to me before so I was a bit freaked out.
> 
> I had no side effects from femara except for a few hot flashes. Good luck!!

Hey!! Thanks for responding! I have taken the Provera once before and it didn't work by its self. They had to put me on 7 days of provera and i think 7 days of estrogen then I finally got my period. Although the doctor said that my lining is so thick that he thinks that it will work this time. Also he said even if I just spot to count that as day one. Provera has given me no side effects besides a few bad dreams and some hot flashes. I am so ready to start the femara!! I just want a little one so bad! As we all do! Thank you for your experience. What else did you take? Prenatal vitamins and ?? I have heard that I should be taking a baby aspirin too. But I am unsure what that would be for.


----------



## typeA TTC

Baby kisses- I think your dr is right about the lining. Mine was very thin and so I think that's what caused me not to have a period after the provera. I take the prenatals and that's it. It's frustrating because I don't feel like I've even been given a chance to get pregnant yet because I haven't ovulated. 

I took the femara in September and spent all of october waiting for my period. November I started clomid (100mg). I haven't responded so far with any mature follicles but I go tomorrow for an ultrasound to see if any progress. If not, I think she'll give me 150mgs of clomid. If no mature follicles then. I will get on provera to start my period and move to injections. I'm so ready to move to injections because I don't think the pills work for me, but I'm stuck in this cycle for now. Is this your first cycle of meds?


----------



## typeA TTC

I'll ask the dr about the baby aspirin tomorrow and let you know!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I have some exciting news ladies!! DH & I have been talking & we planned to go visit my family in arizona for spring break next year. Well since we had to take an unexpected trip out there last week we decided we would just wait to see the family when my mom gets married in aug of next year.... SOOOOOOO with that being said.. we are going to use the money & do up to 3 IUI's :happydance: Im super excited & it works out perfect cause if I get prego between jan/ march I will be having the baby after moms wedding & around my birthday which is what I wanted!


----------



## Jenna_KA

HOORAYYYYYYYY!!!! When will you start the IUI then!? RIGHT NOW?!?! :haha:
So happy you're back in the game :] And this is even BETTER than just in the game!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I think the rest of the year we are gonna just dtd but in January we will go back to our fertility doctor to start IUI. I may even do some injectables just to up our chance more :) I'm thrilled


----------



## Jenna_KA

YAAAYYYYYYY!! :wohoo:
Does that mean you'll be temping again? I miss stalking your chart.

Who's next on the list of testing?? I'm getting bored over here, I need someone to spice up my life with a :bfp: Don't let me down ladies! :D


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ill probably start temping again next month just for fun but still gonna hold off on the femara. That way next year we can go full force :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

So let me share with you all some news that I feel horrible about. So my friend has 2 kids & got pregnant with a 3rd & just found out she was having a boy. I got that jealous bug because shes a single mom that doesnt work.. Well sunday she announced on fb that she lost the baby.. then Yesterday my cousin put that she was in the hospital cause she was fully dilated.. She had to have her apedinx removed over the weekend & they told her there was a chance she could go into labor. Well yesterday her water finally broke & her baby only lived about 30 minutes after she had him. I feel so horrible for both of them & guilty for envying them because they got pregnant. My cousin is very overweight & wasnt even with the guy she was prego by but now they are together.


----------



## typeA TTC

Lei- so excited for you!!!!! I am just going to predict though that you will be pregnant before you start the IUIs....isn't that how it always happens???? 

I'm also so sorry about your cousin and friend. That's horrible. Did they know that your cousins baby would have health issues? Or was it the surgery that caused it?

I'm so pumped you will be back in the game though!


----------



## Beautifullei2

typeA TTC said:


> Lei- so excited for you!!!!! I am just going to predict though that you will be pregnant before you start the IUIs....isn't that how it always happens????
> 
> I'm also so sorry about your cousin and friend. That's horrible. Did they know that your cousins baby would have health issues? Or was it the surgery that caused it?
> 
> I'm so pumped you will be back in the game though!


Lol that is how it usually happens but I doubt it. We havent had much luck in this whole BD game. I cant believe its been over a year & not one single BFP. 


My cousin was only 23 weeks & the surgery caused it. She was fully dialated all yesterday but they wouldnt break her water cause they were giving her meds to help the babys lungs. Needless to say her water eventually broke.

I know im pretty excited. I havent had much to report on here & I feel so out of the loop.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh no :( That's horrible... Late pregnancy losses are so sad, I'm so sorry for your friend and cousin. Don't feel guilty, Lei. It's completely understandable why you felt envious and it's not like all of this was your fault. It's just something very unfortunate that happened. Twice :( Poor girls, I couldn't imagine. The most you can do is support them and pray.

So when is AF due for you now? I feel so lost with out your chart to refer to lol.


----------



## Beautifullei2

thanks Jenna :hugs:

AF is due on the 12th (hubby & I's anniversary) and with all my skin breakouts Im sure she is coming lol.

So yesterday I was going through here & trying to update the first page... well I dont know if its me being an emotional sobber or what but it makes me sad that the women we stuck by in the TTC game have dissapeared once they got their bfp. Now I know there are other threads for pregnancy that they may feel suite them but what about the ones that helped support them through the process & saw the highs & lows. I guess Im just wanting to know how things are going for them as well & would loved to keep posted on how their bump is growing.. Okay my vents over lol!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I know what you mean I feel sad about it too :( I was so happy because they'd been on the ride with us the whole time I thought we'd get to watch them progress to the very end. I hope they come back lol. But we'll see...

My mommy and daddy are coming up tomorrow to stay with us for a few days. I'm excited and dreading it at the same time lol! I haven't seen them since I was 15 weeks so it'll be quite a shock I'm sure to see how plump I've got. Even though my moms seen pictures on FB it never really hits you until you see it in person lol. My dad goes home on Monday but my mom will be staying another night so she can come to our appointment with us Tuesday to hear Draven's heartbeat. It'll be good to see them, but hopefully I can handle 3 nights of my mother :dohh:


----------



## Beautifullei2

FXED they do come back & pop in to let us know!!! I cant help but want to still follow them :D 

I think that's so awesome that they get to go to your appt with you but I completely get where your coming from about your mom lol. I love my mom to death but she drives me bananas. When we were in AZ we had to share a place & I had to cave & go stay with my uncle because we were driving each other crazy lmao!


----------



## typeA TTC

I hereby promise to stay on this thread even after I get my BFP!! I won't leave!!

I third the discussion above about parents! ;)

AFM, I went to the dr yesterday to see if there was any growth. Nothing. Nada. Zilch. So I go back on Monday. If no growth I'll start clomid 150mg (versus the 100mg that I was on). We shall see.


----------



## Beautifullei2

typeA TTC said:


> I hereby promise to stay on this thread even after I get my BFP!! I won't leave!!
> 
> I third the discussion above about parents! ;)
> 
> AFM, I went to the dr yesterday to see if there was any growth. Nothing. Nada. Zilch. So I go back on Monday. If no growth I'll start clomid 150mg (versus the 100mg that I was on). We shall see.

Glad you will still stick around :happydance:

:hugs: sorry about your follicles.. I think its time to have a 1 on 1 with them :haha: 

If you go back monday & nothing are they going to give you the clomid 150 to start right away or make you wait until next cycle?


----------



## Jenna_KA

What the heck is going on with your cycle lately? First it takes forever for AF, now there's no follies. I agree with Lei, it's time for a 1 on 1. Buttheads...


----------



## typeA TTC

Thankfully they will not make me have a period. I can go on and just start clomid for the next round. If that's a bust, then they will induce a period and we will start injections! I'm ready for injections now, but I have to wait. I have never had a mature follicle ever. Ugh! The dr said she would get me there but I have a feeling it will be with injections. We will see.


----------



## Jenna_KA

That's a lot better that you won't have to wait another cycle, HALLELUJA! You'll get there :hugs: You have so much patience already. Then once you get your BFP its another 40 weeks of waiting! :haha: It never ends!


----------



## typeA TTC

HALLELUJA! Reminds me of Madea in Tyler Perry movies! I freaking love those movies! I'm trying to be patient and maintain a good attitude. I'm very pleased that everything is moving so quickly with the FS. My first appt was nov 1 and now we are moving to the second round of meds. So I'm so happy I went to the FS so soon!

How is everyone's weekend?


----------



## Jenna_KA

My weekend is great so far. SO FAR having my parents here isn't so bad. (knock on wood)
They took us out to the Hard Rock Cafe last night, I didn't even know we had one in Seattle! Today they're at a Seahawk's game, we just dropped them off at the light rail then by the time they're done with the game OH and I will be on our way to go see WICKED! :] I'm sooo excited. So today we get a little break from the parents which is nice, it'll make it even more tolerable having them here. I've been waiting to see Wicked for years, now today I finally get to see it :] Can't wait!
I hope everyone else is having a great weekend too <3 Anything fun going on?


----------



## typeA TTC

I love WICKED!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Went to the FS this am. It's official I did not respond to clomid at 100mg. So now I will be taking 150mg to see if that will help get things going. I start those pills today.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Typea-- Wahoo!! Hopefully that higher dose will get things going. 

I missed a lot over the weekend so will need to catch up!

Afm: AF showed just on time which I knew she would. DH & I look forward to getting back in the game as far as bding goes :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Wicked was AMAZING! Wow, I want to go back :) OH and I had so much fun, its been a while since we've been on a date, especially one this nice. Much needed. My dad went home so now its just one more day with my mom and I'm free until thanksgiving :haha: In other news, I found my first stretch marks on my belly :'( 3 so far. It's official, goodbye body. I was okay with them on my butt/hips and boobies. But now my belly is doomed forever, I've still got 2 months left so it'll keep getting worse, and fast from what I hear. *sigh* Oh well I suppose.

HOORAY for the 150mg! FX for minimal side effects. 

Lei, can't wait to stalk your chart again :)


----------



## Quindalyn

Hi All! I just returned from the RE today and will doing my next cycle with Dexamethasone, Femara, Ovidrel and follicle monitoring. once everything is timed out i will be testing on or near Christmas day and just want to know if I have any buddies.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna- Just keep rubbing it down with lotion & they should lighten up :D Your not doomed silly haha! I can't believe Draven is almost here, it seems like just yesterday you told us about your :bfp: Crazy how time flies! 

Quindalyn- Welcome hun :D Fxed for a wonderful christmas gift this year! :hugs:


----------



## typeA TTC

Quindalyn- I wish I could tell you when I will test. I didn't respond to femara and clomid 100mgs. So now I'm on 150mg. She (FS) will give that another few weeks. So I'll probably be testing right after turkey day and then if it doesn't work I'll start injections and will test around Xmas! 


Jenna- you are making me want to see wicked again!! My DH got me the CD and I rolled my eyes at first but I know every word to every song now! Re: stretch marks I agree with Lei all my friend lather up several times a day to help with the skin elasticity

Lei- I have been meaning to tell you that I heart your status...angelic. :). Love! Yeah for being on to the next cycle! I can't wait to read that you got your BFP even if I have to wait several months!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I know Im super excited to be somewhat back in the game! DH & I have been extremely inseperrable lately so it should make for some fun BDing once AF goes away! 

I agree with lathering up several times a day!! I would put cocoa butter on about 10x a day haha. I know it sounds crazy but if I was laying around or watching t.v I would put some on & luckily it helped me from getting any.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I have the palmers stretch mark lotion I put on daily. My friend used it religiously throughout her pregnancy and got no stretchies...up until the last month. Then she exploded with them. Poor girl :( We'll see what happens, hopefully they stop coming.
Had my appointment yesterday. My mommy (grandma to be!) got to hear the heart beat. I've gone from 127lb to 161 haha! I wouldn't be surprises if I pass 170 by the time I have Draven. I'm not worried though. What's funny is I don't mind the weight gain because I find it a fun challenge to see of I can lose it all after. Maybe I'm weird :haha: Draven is head down, I have no idea how my doctor could tell! She just felt my belly and said "Yup, feels like his head is right here." But that was exciting to hear. Lei, I feel the same way I feel like I JUST announced my BFP. It's insane I don't know where this pregnancy went. I felt like it was lagging on but now all the sudden I'm like "What happened?" I'm just 6 weeks before full term (day before Christmas) and 9 weeks before my due date. I can't believe it. I have to go see a physical therapist Friday though :( My pubic bone is ripping apart and its not pleasant feeling at all. I feel like someone kicked me in the vagina with a steel boot and broke the bone. There isn't much I can do about it but try some therapy so we'll see how it goes.

Sorry for such a long post ladies haha! I got carried away :haha:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna- Just keep using it even if its up to 20x a day :haha: You will be surprised how much it helps :D I bet your mom was thrilled about that?? Did she cry?? 
Head down?? Oh man he is gearing up to get out of there...I bet he is kicking your insides like crazy now lol. 
The pubic bone ordeal seems extremely painful... A steel boot??? OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully the therapy will help cause that just sunds extremely painful.

Totally off subject but I get a kick out of some of these smiley faces..let me tell a story that I will do up until I O (my excuse to use some faces) :haha:

This is what it will look like....

:dishes: :laundry: :brat: :beer: :sleep: :cloud9: :bfp: :cloud9: :coffee: =x14 

Then OVULATION!!!! :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sleep: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sleep: :sex: :laundry: :sleep: :sex: 

FAST FOWARD 14 days!!!

:test: :bfp: :happydance: :dance: :headspin: :loopy:


----------



## InpatientMom3

:blush:Hi everyone --
I am new to discusstion threads, Clomid, infertility, all of that jazz, so be patient with me. 

I am currently on 50mg of Clomid, i take my last dose tomorrow morning, (CD9), and then Friday the 16th I go in for an u/s - I assume this is where they tell me how many follicles i have?? whatever that means???

Then they said i will need to come in on CD 21 for a blood test to determine if ovulation happened or not.

ANY pointers anyone has for me? What should I expect? What questions should I ask at my appointment Friday? Should I be doing anything else to increase my chances of conceiving? I am taking prenatals and folic acid supplements but that's it.

Really looking forward to having a support community to talk about all of this with. My husband pretty much thinks i'm obsessing becuase I want to know more and talk about it all the time haha!:wacko:


----------



## biggerfamily

Hello ladies
Can I join this group?

I'm CD12 an done finished my Femara an still waiting to ovulate. I'm about to go a little haywire for now as this waiting is killing me. I sure hope this cycle does good but for now not had a positive on my opk test yet but have had cramping off an on. I;ve been opk testing but not a positive yet. I go friday for a ultrasound an see if ready for a IUI.


----------



## InpatientMom3

I just realized maybe it's etiquette with these type of things to ask permission to join? Sorry ---!! May I please join this group!?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hey ladies welcome :hugs: 

I love my bnb family cause all the ladies are so supportive & all our stories are different so if one can't help another can :)

Inpatientmom- That's great your having an u/s Friday!!! A follicle is basically what they call the egg before its released. anything over 19mm is considered matture but of course the bigger the better :) !! Make sure to ask about your uterine lineing cause if its thick then the egg has a Better chance of sticking. 

If you have any other questions feel free to ask :flower: 

How long have you been ttc?


Biggerfamily- keep testing hun cause they seem to sneak up lol. How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Beautifullei2 said:


> Jenna- Just keep using it even if its up to 20x a day :haha: You will be surprised how much it helps :D I bet your mom was thrilled about that?? Did she cry??
> Head down?? Oh man he is gearing up to get out of there...I bet he is kicking your insides like crazy now lol.
> The pubic bone ordeal seems extremely painful... A steel boot??? OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully the therapy will help cause that just sunds extremely painful.
> 
> Totally off subject but I get a kick out of some of these smiley faces..let me tell a story that I will do up until I O (my excuse to use some faces) :haha:
> 
> This is what it will look like....
> 
> :dishes: :laundry: :brat: :beer: :sleep: :cloud9: :bfp: :cloud9: :coffee: =x14
> 
> Then OVULATION!!!! :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sleep: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sleep: :sex: :laundry: :sleep: :sex:
> 
> FAST FOWARD 14 days!!!
> 
> :test: :bfp: :happydance: :dance: :headspin: :loopy:

HAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!! :rofl: OMG! That made my day! I love it lol. That's TOTALLY how it is!! Perfectly said. 
My days can be summed up pretty easily
:munch: :laundry: :munch: :sad2: :munch: :icecream: :devil: :sad2: :yipee: :munch: :pizza: :lolly: :dishes: :devil: :sad2: :smug: :sleep: :cloud9: :baby: :cloud9:

Not nearly as fun as yours lol I wish I could save that post forever lol.
No, my mom didn't cry lol. Surprisingly, she's so emotional all the time. But if she did cry I would have felt awkward. I have a different kind of relationship with my mom to say the least lol... I hate when she gets emotional.


----------



## biggerfamily

Beautifullei2 said:


> Hey ladies welcome :hugs:
> 
> I love my bnb family cause all the ladies are so supportive & all our stories are different so if one can't help another can :)
> 
> Inpatientmom- That's great your having an u/s Friday!!! A follicle is basically what they call the egg before its released. anything over 19mm is considered matture but of course the bigger the better :) !! Make sure to ask about your uterine lineing cause if its thick then the egg has a Better chance of sticking.
> 
> If you have any other questions feel free to ask :flower:
> 
> How long have you been ttc?
> 
> 
> Biggerfamily- keep testing hun cause they seem to sneak up lol. How long are your cycles usually?

Hello there,
I test 3x a day on opk testing. This evening when I tested again my strip had gotten a little darker. I called my RE office today an I'll be going in Friday to have a ultrasound to see how my follies look and if everything looks good then will do my IUI that day. [-o&lt;

You asked about my cycles they use to go like 23 days up to 29days but since I had surgeries just a few weeks ago it may change plus I took femara 4-8 this cycle. I'm [-o&lt; that I get a BFP this cycle as my :cake: is in less than 5 days now. YIKES. I'll be another yr :jo::nope: 

Thanks for the welcome also.


----------



## stevens2010

I've been getting bfns but no sign of AF, I think I may have ovulated very late on Clomid though so for now am still in...


----------



## InpatientMom3

Thanks for the warm welcome!! :thumbup:

Ok so, when I go tomorrow, I should ask how many mm the follicle(s) is? Or do they tell you that?And ask them how my uterine lining is looking, ok. GREAT ADVICE!! THANK YOU. I read something somewhere about taking Robitussin to help with the uterine lining?? Is that accurate or no? Is there anything else I should do to increace conception? I know i'm being impatient but I really am hoping that I get prego on this round, even though it's just my first.

I have been prego twice, once successfully - I have a 5 year old :happydance::happydance: who is obviously my world.

We have been TTC for 9 months.


----------



## InpatientMom3

Hi Biggerfamily --
GOOD LUCK!!!!!!! We both go in tomorrow for our u/s to check out our follicles. I hope we are both pleasantly surprised! 

My doc mentioned something about IUI if the Clomid doesn't do the trick for us. I have to admit I don't know much about it. I feel like I'm just now wrapping my brain around this whole process.

Keep us posted on your U/S!!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Impatientmom- I would also be peeing on OPKs if you aren't bring monitored every few days through ultrasound. This will make sure you know when you are ovulating. 

I think they normally tell you the size of the follicles. I haven't responded to clomid yet (on my last round of clomid 150mg right now) so they just normally tell me that there are none bigger than 10mm. Some people also respond late to clomid so don't be surprised if it takes until CD20 for the follicles to mature.


----------



## InpatientMom3

Hi, TypeA TTC! Thanks for that advice. I've never used OPKs before, but from reading on these threads, some of them aren't so great? Is there a specific kind I should use? I guess I should be doing that starting tomorrow (CD10)?

How long have you been TTC? Wow you are on 150mg, are the side effects worse with that dosage? Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Jenna- * Hahaha I love the devil in there!! I probably should have added a few of those lmao! Poor DH!!! AF is almost out the door & im ready to start BDING.. we missed out last month! 

*Biggerfamily* - If they are already getting darker then they should be positive by friday. Can you post a picture? That's not to big of a difference on the length of your cycles then from month to month. Hopefully with your surgery it doesnt throw them to out of wack. A birthday baby would be a nice gift though :D You can say you conceived on your B-day! 

*Stevens2012* - Awww hun I have everything crossed for you that the :witch: doesnt show up!! Yippie!!! You can be the beginning to more :bfp: since last month was a bust! 

*Inpatientmom3* - They usually will tell you the size of your follies but I know with my FS he doesnt really say much about my lineing. Its always good to ask just to be sure! Even when he does mention #'s I ask again to make sure I know what he means. 

*TYPEA* - I pray that this does the trick for you hun!


----------



## Beautifullei2

JENNA----- I'm also happy to annouce I will start temping in the AM :D 

JUST FOR YOU!! lol


----------



## Jenna_KA

Yayyyy!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :hugs: :wohoo:
I can't wait to stalk you again :haha: I've been so bored with out it. Yippieee!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lol!! I just have to get back into the habbit. Its finally getting cold over here & I never sleep with the heater so I wonder if it will affect my temps.


----------



## biggerfamily

Beautifullei2 said:


> *Jenna- * Hahaha I love the devil in there!! I probably should have added a few of those lmao! Poor DH!!! AF is almost out the door & im ready to start BDING.. we missed out last month!
> 
> *Biggerfamily* - If they are already getting darker then they should be positive by friday. Can you post a picture? That's not to big of a difference on the length of your cycles then from month to month. Hopefully with your surgery it doesnt throw them to out of wack. A birthday baby would be a nice gift though :D You can say you conceived on your B-day!
> 
> *Stevens2012* - Awww hun I have everything crossed for you that the :witch: doesnt show up!! Yippie!!! You can be the beginning to more :bfp: since last month was a bust!
> 
> *Inpatientmom3* - They usually will tell you the size of your follies but I know with my FS he doesnt really say much about my lineing. Its always good to ask just to be sure! Even when he does mention #'s I ask again to make sure I know what he means.
> 
> *TYPEA* - I pray that this does the trick for you hun!

I;m so mad at my body right now I could just scream..Still a low on my CBFM.
Here is photo of a few test I done. I not took any photos today as I'm so mad at my body. 

https://i1070.photobucket.com/albums/u484/Ourgrowingfamily/DSCF2310a.jpg

When I take another opk test this evening I may post it. Gosh I hope when see RE tomorrow things be a go. I feel like just crying.


----------



## Beautifullei2

biggerfamily- try not to get discouraged hun! It seems the clomid may just be making you O later. Hopefully by monday your opk will be darker.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei: As long as you're consistent it won't matter. If you crank the heater up one day and freeze your butt off the next it might make a difference. But as long as you're consistent you're fine.

biggerfamily: I didn't O until around CD 18 with Clomid. You've got plenty of time.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna- It will be consistent cause i HATE being hot at night time. I tried the heater once & just about died lol! I would much rather be freezing then anything


----------



## Hopin4ABump

just wanted to let y'all know I changed my screen name because I realized in my haste that I spelled it wrong :blush:

still wondering, OPKs? Are they worth it? What brand? Should we BD every day or every other day, and starting on what day? 

Are the rumors I have heard of Robitussum true that they can thin your lining if needed to offset the Clomid?

You guys are awesome!:dance:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> just wanted to let y'all know I changed my screen name because I realized in my haste that I spelled it wrong :blush:
> 
> still wondering, OPKs? Are they worth it? What brand? Should we BD every day or every other day, and starting on what day?
> 
> Are the rumors I have heard of Robitussum true that they can thin your lining if needed to offset the Clomid?
> 
> You guys are awesome!:dance:

they are worth it for some!! Me personally hate them lol but for others they seem to do the trick. I Ovulate on my own but was on clomid & femara to help me ovulate stronger ... but with that being said I could always tell when I was going to ovulate cause I could feel the twinges. 

Depending on you hunny's sperm count would determine that. If he has super sperm I say everyday but if his count is lower then do every other day since sperm can live in a you for about 3-4 days depending on your cm. 


Im not sure about Robitussin but I know clomid is known to thin your lineing if you are on it to long. Hope this helps hun! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> just wanted to let y'all know I changed my screen name because I realized in my haste that I spelled it wrong :blush:
> 
> still wondering, OPKs? Are they worth it? What brand? Should we BD every day or every other day, and starting on what day?
> 
> Are the rumors I have heard of Robitussum true that they can thin your lining if needed to offset the Clomid?
> 
> You guys are awesome!:dance:
> 
> they are worth it for some!! Me personally hate them lol but for others they seem to do the trick. I Ovulate on my own but was on clomid & femara to help me ovulate stronger ... but with that being said I could always tell when I was going to ovulate cause I could feel the twinges.
> 
> Depending on you hunny's sperm count would determine that. If he has super sperm I say everyday but if his count is lower then do every other day since sperm can live in a you for about 3-4 days depending on your cm.
> 
> 
> Im not sure about Robitussin but I know clomid is known to thin your lineing if you are on it to long. Hope this helps hun! :hugs:Click to expand...

THANK YOU! :happydance::happydance:
I've never used OPKs, but I also have no idea when I'm O'ing... I've never felt these pains I hear people talking about.

The sperm count is low, but normal. It's "on the lower side of normal" according to my OBGYN. 

Thanks again for the response...I cannot wait to go to get my u/s tomorrow!


----------



## typeA TTC

Ok so I may be crazy but I have been feeling some twinges since the 2nd day of this clomid round. I'm so interested to see what my CD10 ultrasound shows on Monday. 

Jenna- are you hitting up any sales?!?! I cannot wait! I have my coupons and ads ready!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Beautifullei2 said:


> Jenna- It will be consistent cause i HATE being hot at night time. I tried the heater once & just about died lol! I would much rather be freezing then anything

I'm the same way I rarely use the heater in our room and when I do its got to be FREEZING in there. Other wise I wake up kicking the blankets and shoving OH saying "Hot! Hot! Hot!" until he gets up and turns it off :haha:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

typeA TTC said:


> Ok so I may be crazy but I have been feeling some twinges since the 2nd day of this clomid round. I'm so interested to see what my CD10 ultrasound shows on Monday.
> 
> Jenna- are you hitting up any sales?!?! I cannot wait! I have my coupons and ads ready!!

Hi TypeA - what would twinges mean? I go for my CD10 u/s today, and this is my first round of Clomid so I'm not sure what to expect.

THANKS!:thumbup:


----------



## biggerfamily

Beautifullei2 said:


> biggerfamily- try not to get discouraged hun! It seems the clomid may just be making you O later. Hopefully by monday your opk will be darker.


I took another test this morning an it's a little darker. I go to my RE in a few hrs to see if can do my IUI today. Gosh I sure hope so. 

On my meds I took 2.5mg Femara 4-8. 

I'm [-o&lt; today is the day!!!!!

DH is getting excited hopeing today is it. He said later in the evening we're going to go to a fresh produce an get some fresh stuff to eat for the hotel. I'll try to keep you all updated how today goes. Thanks again for the welcoming as maybe now I've found a home. :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

biggerfamily said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> biggerfamily- try not to get discouraged hun! It seems the clomid may just be making you O later. Hopefully by monday your opk will be darker.
> 
> 
> I took another test this morning an it's a little darker. I go to my RE in a few hrs to see if can do my IUI today. Gosh I sure hope so.
> 
> On my meds I took 2.5mg Femara 4-8.
> 
> I'm [-o&lt; today is the day!!!!!
> 
> DH is getting excited hopeing today is it. He said later in the evening we're going to go to a fresh produce an get some fresh stuff to eat for the hotel. I'll try to keep you all updated how today goes. Thanks again for the welcoming as maybe now I've found a home. :hugs:Click to expand...

GOOD LUCK, keep us posted!!!!! Hope it goes well. FX.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Jenna-* I do the same!! I never exactly ask him to turn the heater off I just roll around & say how hot it is! He eventually gets it & gets up lmao! 

*TypeA*- :happydance: Yay that means the higher dosage is actually doing some work!! :)

*Biggerfamily & Hopin4abump* GL @ your U/S today!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hahaha!! We're so spoiled lol.
Draven is getting too big! I have this giant bulge above my belly button on the right side (his favorite side) where he's either sticking out his butt or his head. I can't tell which one it is but I can cup it with my hand perfectly. And I feel him in my ribs which is an awesome feeling (not lol). I can feel his whole back on my right side and if I poke around more sometimes I'll feel a definite leg then he moves it. He's so biiiiig lol! I'm running out of space to give him.
I thought you were temping today missy!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> *Jenna-* I do the same!! I never exactly ask him to turn the heater off I just roll around & say how hot it is! He eventually gets it & gets up lmao!
> 
> *TypeA*- :happydance: Yay that means the higher dosage is actually doing some work!! :)
> 
> *Biggerfamily & Hopin4abump* GL @ your U/S today!

Hi everyone -- :flower:

WELL, today's u/s didn't go quite as good as I was hoping. Guess my hopes were a little high. She said I have one follicle, measuring at 14mm. Hopefully this one matures in time for the O. I was really hoping to have more than one, and she was hoping I would too since I'm on Clomid.

She suggested I get OPKs and BD starting today (CD10) through CD20, every other day.

Thanks for the support.


----------



## Beautifullei2

You weren't suppose to notice that lmao!!! DH woke up at 5am to go to the bathroom & woke me up so I didnt temp cause I knew it wouldnt be accurate. 

Ahahaha that is so cute!!! I saw the picture you posted & it looks like he was lounging hard core on your right side :haha: I remember those days & believe it or not you will miss them hahah!! But wayyyyyyy later down the road :winkwink:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> *Jenna-* I do the same!! I never exactly ask him to turn the heater off I just roll around & say how hot it is! He eventually gets it & gets up lmao!
> 
> *TypeA*- :happydance: Yay that means the higher dosage is actually doing some work!! :)
> 
> *Biggerfamily & Hopin4abump* GL @ your U/S today!
> 
> Hi everyone -- :flower:
> 
> WELL, today's u/s didn't go quite as good as I was hoping. Guess my hopes were a little high. She said I have one follicle, measuring at 14mm. Hopefully this one matures in time for the O. I was really hoping to have more than one, and she was hoping I would too since I'm on Clomid.
> 
> She suggested I get OPKs and BD starting today (CD10) through CD20, every other day.
> 
> Thanks for the support.Click to expand...

Try not to get too discouraged hun because CD10 is very early to be measuring your follicles. Now dont quote me on it but if im not mistaking your follicles grow about 1-2mm a day so you still have plenty of time for your follicle to mature :D Think happy thoughts :hugs:


----------



## momof1making2

Hello bnb family how is everyone? It looks lilt everyone has exciting things going on right now! I am in the Tww ugh! I think I'll test on Thanksgiving hopefully there will be a lil sumpin sumpin to be thankful for ). Lei I'm beyond exited that you are going down the ttc journey again!:hugs::winkwink:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Poop :( Tell DH not to do that lol. Tell him I need to stalk and he can't interfere. 
Lol yeah, he's always favored the right side. It's weird. But now that he's getting so big it's becoming more inconvenient lol. If he would just test the waters a bit on the left side then maybe my poor ribs will have a little more room. We've been poking him all morning though :) OH gets scared he's gonna poke his eye out and he thinks he's bothering him so he doesn't like to do it as much, but I think it's fun. He's bothering me so I'm gonna bother back :haha: I'm sure I will miss this though. As irritating as pregnancy can be at times I just love the feeling when he moves. It never gets old. I know I'll miss it, but I just can't WAIT to see his little face!!!!

Momof1: Thanksgiving would be such a great day to test!!! FX for a little turkey in your belly!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Momof1- I know Im super excited!! Aww wouldnt it be a great surprise to have everyone sitting around the table & telling eachother what your thankful for.. then you say " Im thankful for this little bean growing in me" heheheheh sorry I tend to get way ahead of myself sometimes :D I have my fxed for you hun! 

Jenna- I will let him know when he gets home to make sure & not wake up during the night lol :D


----------



## typeA TTC

What I would give to have a 14mm follicle! Mine have never been above 10mm. So I think you're 10 day u/s went awesome! Just give it a few ore days. They are supposed to grow at the rate Lei said.


----------



## biggerfamily

Well ladies today went just GREAT :happydance: Went for my appointment for my ultrasound to see how things was going. Well had one follie on LO that was bout 22mm think it how you say it an my lining was perfect at 12. My RE was very thrilled with my results. We done the IUI an tomorrow starts my 2ww :happydance: So today was great plus they gave me a HCG shot to help things alone. When he done the IUI he said it couldn't be any perfect then this. 

Now on my DH his counts was just great. Before wash was 114million with motility of 80% after wash count was 41million with motility of 72% which our RE is thrilled with. Our RE was more aggressive this time due to my age. We done a HCG shot as never done that before that is ok as I felt it needed to be done. 

I start a certain suppositories Tuesday can't remember the name right now. Then in 7 days go for blood work to make sure ovulated like needed to be. Then Nov 30 do a hpt. It would be a great gift if got pregnant this month due to my birthday is only 4 days away. 

Sorry for bragging but this has been a long wait for us.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biggerfamily--- that is great hun!!! FXED you get your bfp & that your TWW flies by. 


Jenna did you see I stated temping


----------



## Hopin4ABump

biggerfamily said:


> Well ladies today went just GREAT :happydance: Went for my appointment for my ultrasound to see how things was going. Well had one follie on LO that was bout 22mm think it how you say it an my lining was perfect at 12. My RE was very thrilled with my results. We done the IUI an tomorrow starts my 2ww :happydance: So today was great plus they gave me a HCG shot to help things alone. When he done the IUI he said it couldn't be any perfect then this.
> 
> Now on my DH his counts was just great. Before wash was 114million with motility of 80% after wash count was 41million with motility of 72% which our RE is thrilled with. Our RE was more aggressive this time due to my age. We done a HCG shot as never done that before that is ok as I felt it needed to be done.
> 
> I start a certain suppositories Tuesday can't remember the name right now. Then in 7 days go for blood work to make sure ovulated like needed to be. Then Nov 30 do a hpt. It would be a great gift if got pregnant this month due to my birthday is only 4 days away.
> 
> Sorry for bragging but this has been a long wait for us.

I'd bd bragging too!! SO exciting! Let the 2ww begin! Can't wait for you to start testing


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4abump - Are you going back in for another U/S to see if your follies grew more?? How are your opks?? Getting any darker?? 


TYPEA- whats going on with you hun??? :D 


AFM: I cant get back intot he swing of things with temping lol. I may just have to stick to every few days until O is about to occur just so I can confirm O.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> Hopin4abump - Are you going back in for another U/S to see if your follies grew more?? How are your opks?? Getting any darker??
> 
> 
> TYPEA- whats going on with you hun??? :D
> 
> 
> AFM: I cant get back intot he swing of things with temping lol. I may just have to stick to every few days until O is about to occur just so I can confirm O.

Good morning everyone! Happy Monday. :coffee:

I am not going in for another u/s, although I wish I could! I have been using opks since Saturday (the digital ones with the smiley face or just the O) and so far I've got zilch. I'm on CD13 so I should be seeing something soon!

Can I ask you, what's the process with temping? Is it beneficial?


----------



## Beautifullei2

hopin4abump -I wish they would have as well =( FXED you get a smiley soon!!! 

Temping is very beneficical.. you can do it vaginally or orally. I prefer vaginally because its more accurate than orally.. Just make sure to temp before you get out of bed & start your day. It tells you when you Ovulate (of course you wont know you Ovulated until 3 after you have already done so but still) it also lets you know by your high temps if you are preg. or if AF is coming. Check out fertility friend. I love the website :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

That's good info to have. This whole process can be so exhausting, and I'm only on the first round of Clomid!!! I know I have no right to complain about it. We have been trying for 9 months (not as long as others, I know). It's just crazy to think that, had we conceived the first month we started trying, we'd have a little bundle of joy by now!

It's humbling, to say the least!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, I do see you started temping, don't worry I'm stalking! :) 

I'm 8 months today, holy moly lol. Still so much to do, we don't even have his room set up yet lol. Waiting on the crib we should be getting in early December then its nesting time!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Jenna_KA said:


> Lei, I do see you started temping, don't worry I'm stalking! :)
> 
> I'm 8 months today, holy moly lol. Still so much to do, we don't even have his room set up yet lol. Waiting on the crib we should be getting in early December then its nesting time!

Jenna, how exciting :happydance::happydance:
Not much longer now. It will be here before you know it. What is your exact due date? Christmas baby?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna- Glad I could help you with that ;-) 
Before you know it baby Draven will be here!! Have you had your baby shower yet ?


----------



## typeA TTC

Hopin4abump - humbling is a great way to put this process! 

I had a minor meltdown this morning - my first ever with regards to infertility. I went for my CD10 u/s and just knew there was going to be a half way decent follicle. Nope. Nothing. So incredibly frustrating not to even be able to have a chance at getting pregnant yet. I go back Friday. If nothing, then I will take provera to induce a period and then start injections. Surely the infections will work!?!?!

I think my dr was kinda surprised that the 150mg of clomd didn't do anything. Here's to hoping I actually get my period with one round of provera!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

typeA TTC said:


> Hopin4abump - humbling is a great way to put this process!
> 
> I had a minor meltdown this morning - my first ever with regards to infertility. I went for my CD10 u/s and just knew there was going to be a half way decent follicle. Nope. Nothing. So incredibly frustrating not to even be able to have a chance at getting pregnant yet. I go back Friday. If nothing, then I will take provera to induce a period and then start injections. Surely the infections will work!?!?!
> 
> I think my dr was kinda surprised that the 150mg of clomd didn't do anything. Here's to hoping I actually get my period with one round of provera!!!

typeA, I'm so sorry to hear that. Makes me feel incredibly guilty for complaining about only having one follie. :dohh: shame on me.

FX that it's just running a little behind! Keep us posted.:hugs:


----------



## Jenna_KA

My actual due date is January 14th. But I'll be full term the day before Christmas. My mom and OH's mom are both predicting he'll be here closer to New Year's day :]
And my baby shower is December 1st. It's a huge mess though >.< My sister and my mom haven't talked to each other in quite some time, they don't have a very good relationship at all. But they're both trying to plan the shower... It's a disaster hahaha. We're working on it though hopefully they'll be on speaking terms by Thanksgiving. My sister is supposed to be calling her today (if she sticks to her word) so hopefully that will go okay.

P.S. I'll post my monthly bump pictures today too :]


----------



## Beautifullei2

TYPE A- Damn your follies!!! I for sure thought the higher dosage was going to do the trick :( :hugs: 

jennnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa- I cant wait to see pictures! I look forward to them lol
Hopefully your mom & sister can settle their differences, atleast for your shower but it should be intersting in the mean time lol :rofl:


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies I hope everyone is doing good today.

AFM: Hanging in an cramping some. Not thinking much about it until closer to next week I think. LOL.. I done a hpt today to see if the trigger still in my system an it is. I go for blood work friday to check my progesterone level an tomorrow night I start prometrium at night. I so hope all goes great. Oh tomorrow is my bd to. Another year older.


----------



## Jenna_KA

MY BOOBS ARE LEAKING!!!! OH GOD!!!!!! I noticed a little circle stain in my bra like 2 weeks ago but it was so small I didn't worry about it. Then today I noticed a much bigger one. So I gave my boobie a little squeeze and OUT CAME GOO!!! I was mortified hahaha. I've calmed down since then, but holy moly you should have seen my reaction lol.
Anywho, my sister called my mom finally. It went well I'm so happy to have them speaking to each other again. It doesn't feel good having your family broken up I'm so relieved :]

Lol I've gotten huge:
 



Attached Files:







32Weeks 011.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## typeA TTC

Thanks guys!! I'm just wishing I could fast forward to injections!! Blah!

Love the bump pics!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Awww Jenna the real fun begins lol!!! Your bump is adorable!!! Your all belly so that's a good thing!! I'm glad your mom & sister are doing good for the time being, hopefully it stays that way so you don't get over stressed. 


Typea - I'm glad you have such a good doc that they are actually jumping to get things moving faster. I know it may seem long but In the end it will be well worth it :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Jenna_KA said:


> MY BOOBS ARE LEAKING!!!! OH GOD!!!!!! I noticed a little circle stain in my bra like 2 weeks ago but it was so small I didn't worry about it. Then today I noticed a much bigger one. So I gave my boobie a little squeeze and OUT CAME GOO!!! I was mortified hahaha. I've calmed down since then, but holy moly you should have seen my reaction lol.
> Anywho, my sister called my mom finally. It went well I'm so happy to have them speaking to each other again. It doesn't feel good having your family broken up I'm so relieved :]
> 
> Lol I've gotten huge:

They do sell breast pads to help with that, Jenna! Just incase you didn't know that. Also I think it's good to let them leak out on the shower too.

You look great! Wow, not much longer at all! So exciting! :baby:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

biggerfamily said:


> Ladies I hope everyone is doing good today.
> 
> AFM: Hanging in an cramping some. Not thinking much about it until closer to next week I think. LOL.. I done a hpt today to see if the trigger still in my system an it is. I go for blood work friday to check my progesterone level an tomorrow night I start prometrium at night. I so hope all goes great. Oh tomorrow is my bd to. Another year older.

Happy Birthday to you biggerfamily!!! :cake::juggle::fool:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> Awww Jenna the real fun begins lol!!! Your bump is adorable!!! Your all belly so that's a good thing!! I'm glad your mom & sister are doing good for the time being, hopefully it stays that way so you don't get over stressed.
> 
> 
> Typea - I'm glad you have such a good doc that they are actually jumping to get things moving faster. I know it may seem long but In the end it will be well worth it :)

I'm being lazy so instead of reading back, when do you start TTC again? I know you're on a break right now.


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Happy Birthday* *BiggerFamily* 

Hoping4abump! - I took off last month to get my mind together but Im entering my Fertile period right now so the game is on!! lol


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei -- YAY!!!!! Where are you in your cycle? So exciting!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

im on CD9... I usually O on CD14-16 :D


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I am on CD14 today, are you using opks? I am trying the digital ones, I've heard they give the most accurate results (let's hope so, it's $25 for 7 of them!). I started testing on CD11 and haven't gotten a smiley yet. Hoping to see one tonight. I was feeling pinches last night and thought for sure I was o'ing but I guess I was wrong!


----------



## Beautifullei2

No I *HATE* opks lol!!! I have used them before but its not something I am a fan of. I can usually tell when I am O'ing so I just listen to my body cause I hate having to determine which opk is darker lol!! Call me lazy :rofl: 

FXED you get your smiley tonight!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin4ABump said:


> Jenna_KA said:
> 
> 
> MY BOOBS ARE LEAKING!!!! OH GOD!!!!!! I noticed a little circle stain in my bra like 2 weeks ago but it was so small I didn't worry about it. Then today I noticed a much bigger one. So I gave my boobie a little squeeze and OUT CAME GOO!!! I was mortified hahaha. I've calmed down since then, but holy moly you should have seen my reaction lol.
> Anywho, my sister called my mom finally. It went well I'm so happy to have them speaking to each other again. It doesn't feel good having your family broken up I'm so relieved :]
> 
> Lol I've gotten huge:
> 
> They do sell breast pads to help with that, Jenna! Just incase you didn't know that. Also I think it's good to let them leak out on the shower too.
> 
> You look great! Wow, not much longer at all! So exciting! :baby:Click to expand...

Lol yeah, I've got to get some of those. I have a couple that i got as samples, looks like it might be about time to break in to them! (I love free samples)


Lei, you're so passionate about those OPKs aren't you! Hahaha!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna - you know it!!! hahaha!!!

So I know I told you all about DH & I purchasing a home ..blah blah blah... Well since my grandmother passed away we had to put it off & someone else bought the house =( So when we came back I tried again for another.. Just got word today that someone else beat me to the punch. It put me in a really sour mood & decided I would go through some old conversations from my bnb girls.. Well looking through just about everyone is pregnant!!! Kind of made my mood even more sour! Whennnn is it ever going to happen. I swear I could just cry right now but im trying not to let it get the best of me.
Okay my vent is over.. I cant believe it will be a year & 5 months already =( DAMIT I WANT MY BABY!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh man :( I'm sorry Lei. Too bad you don't live closer, I'd bring you chocolate. I know how frustrating it is seeing everyone else get pregnant but as soon as you get that BFP all those frustrations will disappear. Just hang in there a little longer! God will never give you anything you can't handle. You'll be there soon, and OH BOY I can't wait for that day. I'll be dancing for you all day long. :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks hun!! We can just sit on our couches & eat chocolate at the same time, its kind of as if we were with one another :haha:

I have been doing these threads for so long & seeing that just got the best of me. Its so easy to give out advice on TTC but taking it is a whole other level. 

With DD I got pregnant while I was on the pill, used protection & was the first time I had ever slept with her dad. TALK about PERFECT TIMEING! AHHHH I just want it to happen again


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol that would work too. All I have is kit kat bars, they're my favorite :D

Wow, that IS perfect timing! It's so strange how people get pregnant so easily when they're not trying but once they're ready to actually get pregnant on purpose it's like impossible!! The whole year I was TTC I had soooo many friends get pregnant on accident and many after just sleeping with the dad one time. I was so frustrated because out of all of my friends I was the only one actually TRYING and I couldn't get it! It's so frustrating how that always seems to happen.


----------



## Beautifullei2

MMMMMM I love Kit kats!!! I prefer those over anything! Sometimes I get in the mood for snickers too :dance:

Im just over emotional right now & know it will pass. I know im not obsessing over it like before but just seeing it kind of hit hard! :cry: Ill be okay :) 


I can feel my Ovaries churning & Im beginning to think I may O a little earlier as these twinges are no joke!!! :happydance:

BRING ON THE :sex: :spermy: & :baby:


----------



## Jenna_KA

WOOHOO, sounds like it's BOOGIE TIME! :bunny: Stock up on those spermies so you have plenty waiting for the eggie :] Bow chicka bow wow!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Anyone know much about opks?? This is my first time using them.

My DH and I are BDing eod regardless, but it sure would be nice to know if i'm o'ing or not. I am on CD14 which from what I have leared is supposed to be the money day and still no smiley face. I don't know what to think. I see a faint line here though. What's the deal?

https://i1296.photobucket.com/albums/ag11/photos4bump/securedownload.jpg

https://i1296.photobucket.com/albums/ag11/photos4bump/securedownload1.jpg


----------



## Jenna_KA

OPKs are different than pregnancy tests. With OPKs the line has to be as dark as or darker than the control line to be positive. So even though you see a line its still negative. And not everyone O's on CD14. That's just the "average". I didn't O until CD 18. I've seen girls not O until CD22. So just keep BDing and using those OPKs, you'll see a smiley face soon enough. Have you considered temping too? OPKs will only tell you when you're about to O, but temping is the only thing that will confirm whether or not you actually did.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Agreed with Jenna! Everyone does O on different days depending on your body, how long your cycles are & if your on fertility meds it tends to throw things out of wack the first month. GL hun! 
From experience with clomid, the 2nd time taking it, it made me have 2 periods in 1 month which never happens lol. I guess your body just has to get used to it! Keep us posted on how things turn out! :hugs:



AFM: I decided since Im going with the relaxed aproach that I would try something new this cycle. I have read about alot of women trying mucinex because it helps the cm so I went & bought some yesterday! Cant hurt anyting I suppose! :D


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks to both of you. I think I'm just being impatient, as usual, and want to know if I will even O this month. At least the holidays are here to distract me! I hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving!!

I know this wasn't directed at me, but I read that about mucinex too!!! I thought about buying some to use next cycle but wasn't sure how to use it. Let me know what approach you're using!


----------



## biggerfamily

Hello dear lovely ladies,
I had a wonderful birthday yesterday with my family. It was a busy day went to my in-laws an they gave me my gift of 25.00 then went to see my mommy in the nursing home an she gave me 75.00 for us to get thanksgiving shopping done an then left from there an went turkey shopping with DH got me a Christmas Cactus then took me out to eat. It was just a wonderful day...

Now today going to be very busy with baking stuff for tomorrow an getting that huge turkey thawed out. 

AFM on feeling today: I feel a little crampy an started my suppositories last night at bed time. I took another hpt yesterday for testing out the trigger shot an it's a little lighter. I got photos of them to be able to compare with each day. 

I hope you ladies has a wonderful day an a very Happy Thanksgiving. Also thanks to the ones that wished me a Happy Birthday that was very sweet of you all. I'll be thinking of you all during this holiday season that soon you all either get the Big O or get a BFP.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4abump! I know the feeling doll! I think it just comes along with TTC.. We are constantly waiting :blush:

biggerfamily- Glad you had an amazing birthday!!! Yay for cramping.. Hopefully you caught the egg & its making its way down :D FXed


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> Hopin4abump! I know the feeling doll! I think it just comes along with TTC.. We are constantly waiting :blush:
> 
> biggerfamily- Glad you had an amazing birthday!!! Yay for cramping.. Hopefully you caught the egg & its making its way down :D FXed

AMEN to that. I've never been good with patience anyway haha.

Pretty Pic :) How do I load a pic??


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Hopin4abump! I know the feeling doll! I think it just comes along with TTC.. We are constantly waiting :blush:
> 
> biggerfamily- Glad you had an amazing birthday!!! Yay for cramping.. Hopefully you caught the egg & its making its way down :D FXed
> 
> AMEN to that. I've never been good with patience anyway haha.
> 
> Pretty Pic :) How do I load a pic??Click to expand...

You & me both! I am so inpatient at times but Im working on it :winkwink:

Thanks :) 

- If you click on user cp in the right corner it bring up all the threads your subscribed to.. On the left side click on *edit avatar * 
You can choose from the icons or click *browse* & upload one from your computer. Hope that helps! :thumbup:


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies here is a peek at my test were testing out my trigger shot. Gosh I hope later next week is a + on test but I'm not holding my breath since been to many - already. It would be great to have a + before Christmas. 

https://i1070.photobucket.com/albums/u484/Ourgrowingfamily/testingout1.jpg


----------



## Beautifullei2

Looks like the trigger is almost out of your system!!! FXED it gets darker at the end of your TWW :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Today, I got something to be THANKFUL FOR!!!!

https://i1296.photobucket.com/albums/ag11/photos4bump/35743142-78DD-495F-B0AC-F0B2CC320B1C-14839-00000CD2B5A9CF91.jpg


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4abump!!! Wahoooook finally a great looking smiley!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> Hopin4abump!!! Wahoooook finally a great looking smiley!!!

I'm so excited!:happydance:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin4ABump: Congratulations on that smiley!! I told you you'd get it :haha:

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving! I had a wonderful time. I drove down to Portland for my family and it was my first year putting it together and I'm very pleased with how it went :] We played a dice game and I won $55 :happydance: I think I'll use it to pamper myself. It's been a loooong time since I've been able to do something nice for myself. Maybe I'll get a pedicure for these sore feet :] My sister is coming back up to Seattle with me to visit for a week so I'm super excited then I'll be bringing her back on Friday in time for my BABY SHOWER!

Lei: You're totally slacking on temping this cycle :haha: I forgive you though! At least I have SOMETHING to stalk! Better than nothing :D


----------



## biggerfamily

Hopin4ABump said:


> Today, I got something to be THANKFUL FOR!!!!
> 
> https://i1296.photobucket.com/albums/ag11/photos4bump/35743142-78DD-495F-B0AC-F0B2CC320B1C-14839-00000CD2B5A9CF91.jpg

That is great to see a smilie face for you. Get to BD'ng from now until a week from now if you can. LOL.. 

Hope every one is doing good an had a great Thanksgiving.

AFM: Sorry I've not been around much been really busy. We got us a real Christmas tree yesterday an done some shopping. Plus I've still been testing the trigger out of my system an the test are much lighter. Also went for my blood draw yesterday to see how my progesterone is but will not know until Monday or Tuesday. Today is another busy day got to take older car to shop an get brakes fixed as the brake line is broke so need to fix that before it snows so can get back home. Not using on new car to get up our big hill. 

Plus I'm not feeling the best woke up sick in stomach earlier this morning but not thinking of anything about it yet either. Well need to run. 

Have a good weekend ladies.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna - I KNOW!!!! I'm so disappointed in myself lol! I can't can't get back into the swing of things!


----------



## biggerfamily

Looks like the trigger shot is out of my system now. I had my blood draw Friday now got to wait til Monday or Tuesday on how my progesterone levels look an make sure I ovulate. I woke up early this morning pretty sick in stomach but not getting my hopes up as I've been crushed to many times. Suppose to test with a HPT end of week but so scared to due seen way, way to many - for the last year an half. 

Here is my photos an a look at my chart.


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/39e4bg/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Jenna_KA

Biggerfamily, your chart is looking great! I see a dip, could be possible implantation. FX!!!


I did my maternity shoot today! She's shown me some previews of the pictures but I'm going to wait until she sends me the disc of the finishing product to share. Should be about a week. We had lots of fun :)


----------



## biggerfamily

Feeling very scared as my chart showed one dip an then a rise now another dip. :cry:

What gives on this? 

It says i'm only 8dpiui an for my shot be 9 days. That is what chart says but I had IUI on Nov 16 so the next day be 1dpiui so today would make 9dpiui but chart says other wise. :shrug: So confusing shewww.


----------



## Beautifullei2

JENNA!!!! I LOVE YOUR NEW DEFAULT PIC!!!!! :) 

How did you maternity shoot go?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:shrug::book:](*,)

Morning Ladies!!!

I'm in my two week wait, (I THINK), and I'm already over it even though I just O'd on Thursday. Lord help me! :dohh:

Hopefully we'll have something eventful happen in the next two weeks for me to be excited about :happydance: lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

WAHOO!!! ;-)

Im ready to be there with you! I temped this morning & its still low so I dont think I have O'ed yet.


----------



## biggerfamily

Everyone have a good day. I'll be stalking but maybe not posting much as today I feel like crap. Feel really down so I don't want to drag any of you down. Waiting on call from doctors to see how my progesterone level is for ovulation. 


Good Day.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> WAHOO!!! ;-)
> 
> Im ready to be there with you! I temped this morning & its still low so I dont think I have O'ed yet.

I'm ready for some company so hurry up and O ;)

What CD are you right now? I'm on CD20. I go tomorrow for bloodwork to confirm the O.


----------



## Beautifullei2

biggerfamily- Hope everything is okay hun! Just know if you need to vent we are here for you :hugs:! 

Hopin4abump- Im on CD15 today :happydance: I usually O between CD14-16 so Im really hoping today is the day. I have been feeling plenty of aches down there so I know my body is about to release something haha


----------



## typeA TTC

Love the new pic Jenna!!

AFM I am on provera to bring on a period and then start injections. Praying that I respond to the provera and don't have to take it again like in october!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thanks girls! The shoot went GREAT there's some beautiful pictures can't wait to share the rest :) 

Biggerfamily: You won't be dragging us down, that's what we're here for. So you can vent :hugs:

TypeA: I really hope the provera works on the first round this month! So excited you get to try something new!

Lei, finally another temp to look at lol!!! Sounds like you're gearing up though so hopefully you'll remember more and you can catch that O. You been BDing, right?!


----------



## biggerfamily

Got the call from the RE office an my results are in to see if ovulated. Here is what was said. *Progesterone 27 the nurse said that was great sign an to do a HPT end of week..* I'm a little more relived now but still a little worried in certain ways. I sure hope at the end of week get great news. For now got to try an relax if can. [-o&lt;

I'm thankful I got you ladies turn to for support during this rough hard road. I'll keep my FX for all of you to get great news soon also.. :hug: to everyone.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biggerfamily!!!! Thats great hun!! I think we all go through our ups & downs during this process so dont feel like you cant come to us :) I know we all second guess ourself or work ourself up waiting on results lol! Im glad yours came back good & look forward to seeing your bfp at the end of the week :happydance: 

TYPEA- FXED AF will hurry & show cause I look forward to hearing about injectables :) 


Jenna- I promise I will temp from here on out!! :thumbup: & yes we are bding.. We didnt yesterday but did the 2 nights before & I plan on it again tonight! WAHOOOO


----------



## typeA TTC

PS -Jenna you are tiny!! Just a bump and that's it! Super cute top as well. Can't wait to see the rest of the pics!

I am looking forward to sharing all the deets about the injections!


----------



## Quindalyn

Just thought I'd drop in and share a fantastic find for all of us whose insurance does not cover their Letrozole perscription-the goodrx coupon/discount card dropped my 10 pill prescription from $122.60 to $16.30 at wally world.Link below

https://www.goodrx.com/


----------



## LDizzy30

Hi, this is my first post on anything other than facebook! And I for sure don't talk about TTC and BDing on there... =) I have been reading a lot of posts on here for the last 6 months, trying to figure out what all the abbreviations meant before I said anything. 

So here I am now. My DH and I have been TTC for 1 1/2 years. He is 31 and I am 30. We both have children from previous marriages, and would like to have one together. 

I had my bloodwork tests done in July 2012 and by Oct 2012, I was being seen by an RE. I start my first round of Generic Femara tomorrow. I was also told to use a BBT chart and do a lot of BDing whenever I felt like it..hmm, I thought I already was! 

Anywho, fxed that we now are going to be trying something that will help us.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ldizy- Welcome hun & glad you finally joined it :hugs:

Thats great that once you saw a specialist they took care of you right away! You will love Femara =D I did other than the small headaches but compared to Clomid its a walk in the park & Im sure your DH will be greatful as well. 
Gl :flower:


----------



## LDizzy30

I hear it's best to take Femara at night before you go to bed? Do you know if that's true? I for sure don't want to be walking around with a killer headache all day at work!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I took mine before bed as well the first month & I had no side effects from it so I would strongly recommend it.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ladies I'm a bit confused! So I figured I haven't o'ed since my temp is still low but I just did an opk & it was sooo negative. I mean not even a hint of a line. I ALWAYS o between cd14-16 so shouldn't t have been just a light positive instead of nothing! Boooo :(


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> Ladies I'm a bit confused! So I figured I haven't o'ed since my temp is still low but I just did an opk & it was sooo negative. I mean not even a hint of a line. I ALWAYS o between cd14-16 so shouldn't t have been just a light positive instead of nothing! Boooo :(

Lei be patient!! You could just be o'ing later this cycle. Didn't you just recently tell me how much you hate opks?! ;) be patient. I'm sure you'll O. Is today CD15?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I'm feeling kind of scared that I missed my window. I got a + opk on Thursday, CD 16. So I think that means I o'd 24-36 hours after that right??? We did the bd Thursday, Friday and Saturday but not yesterday. Do you think I messed up skipping yesterday??

Also, I go for bloodwork tomorrow to see if I o'd, I guess. What else should I expect to find out? Will they tell me exactly what day I o'd?

Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4abump- I do hate them :haha: which is why I had some left over! I think they were bad though cause I checked this morning & the expired 2 months ago :haha: Whoops! :blush:

However my temp jumped up so Im pretty sure I o'ed yesterday :happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> Hopin4abump- I do hate them :haha: which is why I had some left over! I think they were bad though cause I checked this morning & the expired 2 months ago :haha: Whoops! :blush:
> 
> However my temp jumped up so Im pretty sure I o'ed yesterday :happydance:

Haha, this really made me laugh out loud. Yay for yesterday and the O! Let the 2WW begin!:thumbup:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Glad we will be in the TWW together cause I sure don't like being in it alone! Makes it go by so slow. Thankfully the next few weeks are going to be busy so hopefully it will occupy my mind from symptom spotting.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

AMEN to that, I'm glad to have a 2WW buddy too. I honestly think I am going to go crazy HAHA.:haha: :wacko:

Worst part? My hubby leaves Sunday to go out of town, which if I have my dates right, will be 9DPO. SO, I don't want to test without him there just incase it's a BFP I want us to be together for that (I know, corny). So that means I have two choices: Either test at 9 DPO knowing it will likely be negative either way OR, wait until he gets back, which is Thursday night, when I'm 13DPO.

This leads me to a question: WHEN DO I START :test::test::test:?????


----------



## Beautifullei2

Now thats a hard one!!!! I would say wait until he gets back but who am I kidding :rofl: The longer you wait the more time your hcg has to build up so I would say wait but then that devil on my other shoulder says test! Ahhhh


----------



## biggerfamily

Good day ladies,
Hope you all doing good an everything is going like you want it to. 

AFM; Doing ok just resting an thinking of fixing breakfast as finally being able to relax some instead of being really worried. Also my temp took another rise today so I hope that is good.

I'll be stalking everyone that is going to be testing. FX for you all.

Hopin4ABump when do you get the results of your bloodwork? I'll be watching to see what your prog levels are also.


----------



## Beautifullei2

*BIGGERFAMILY- * I can't wait until you test! FXED


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi Biggerfamily, i'm really not sure!! This is my first round of Clomid so I'm just not sure what to expect. Is it normal for them to call with results? Or do I call them? I don't want to be a nag. I just went a couple of hours ago for the labs.

I forget, what DPO are you?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> Now thats a hard one!!!! I would say wait until he gets back but who am I kidding :rofl: The longer you wait the more time your hcg has to build up so I would say wait but then that devil on my other shoulder says test! Ahhhh

I know, it's so tough!!! I'm going to try and hold off. If I can't wait until he gets back, maybe we can facetime and I can test lol. So silly...


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Now thats a hard one!!!! I would say wait until he gets back but who am I kidding :rofl: The longer you wait the more time your hcg has to build up so I would say wait but then that devil on my other shoulder says test! Ahhhh
> 
> I know, it's so tough!!! I'm going to try and hold off. If I can't wait until he gets back, maybe we can facetime and I can test lol. So silly...Click to expand...

I was totally thinking that lmao but didnt know how you felt about it! Its kind of the same ....


----------



## biggerfamily

Hopin4ABump said:


> Hi Biggerfamily, i'm really not sure!! This is my first round of Clomid so I'm just not sure what to expect. Is it normal for them to call with results? Or do I call them? I don't want to be a nag. I just went a couple of hours ago for the labs.
> 
> I forget, what DPO are you?

I always call my RE office to find out my results. When I go for my blood draw I always ask the hosptial of where I go how soon will the results be in an when can I call my doctors office an they tell me. Most the time you can get your test results the same day. You will not be a nag as you want to know how things look. 

My chart should be showing in my siggy an will show what dpo I'm at. Just click on my chart picture an should bring it up. Let me know if it's not.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Biggerfamily, I've never tried to read one of those charts but if I'm reading it correctly you're 10DPO? When do you plan to test?!?! FX'd for you!!!:happydance:

Lei-- I don't know how I feel about it either!! I'd be freaking out if it was a BFP and nobody was there with me LOL! We've already decided that, if I do get a BFP we won't be telling any family or friends until the 2nd tri bc of previous m/c and dealing with that publicly is really difficult.

Maybe I'll call this afternoon, I guess it couldn't hurt anything. I should ask what my levels are, right?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- Thats true!!!! You should beable to share with hugs & kisses & it may be hard if its video chat lol! Okay so we are gonna wait then! :) We will probably be testing around the same time. I plan on testing Dec. 10th which I will be 14dpo =) Hopefully I can hold out that long. 

Definately call to see if the results are in! I called with mine & thank goodness I did because if not I would have had to wait until the next day.


----------



## biggerfamily

Hopin4ABump said:


> Biggerfamily, I've never tried to read one of those charts but if I'm reading it correctly you're 10DPO? When do you plan to test?!?! FX'd for you!!!:happydance:
> 
> Lei-- I don't know how I feel about it either!! I'd be freaking out if it was a BFP and nobody was there with me LOL! We've already decided that, if I do get a BFP we won't be telling any family or friends until the 2nd tri bc of previous m/c and dealing with that publicly is really difficult.
> 
> Maybe I'll call this afternoon, I guess it couldn't hurt anything. I should ask what my levels are, right?

I'm suppoes to test Friday but I'm so scared already as may see a - I'm trying to be hopeful but it's so hard when seen so many - on HPT. 

Good luck to you an yes I'm 10dpiui today of what my chart says. I'll be watching you. LOL.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

We really will be testing at the same time!!! I'm definitely going to be testing on 12/6 or 12/7 at the latest, because my :witch:AF:witch: came 11/7 so I can't imagine waiting much longer than that.

Here's to HOPING that biggerfamily, you get get a :bfp: and then a few days later I get a :bfp: and then a few days later Lei, you get a :bfp:!!! LOL that would be FANTASTIC!!! :happydance:\\:D/:dance::pink::blue::yellow:

Now if we can only figure out how the hell to get through these next several days without going crazy LOL :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

p.s. Lei, I called and left a message at my doc's office to find out how the bloodwork looked. Hopefully they will call me back soon! :D


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Jenna_KA said:


> Thanks girls! The shoot went GREAT there's some beautiful pictures can't wait to share the rest :)
> 
> Biggerfamily: You won't be dragging us down, that's what we're here for. So you can vent :hugs:
> 
> TypeA: I really hope the provera works on the first round this month! So excited you get to try something new!
> 
> Lei, finally another temp to look at lol!!! Sounds like you're gearing up though so hopefully you'll remember more and you can catch that O. You been BDing, right?!

JENNA, speaking of being pregnant and fabulous, I'm dying to see the rest of your maternity photos!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Hopin4abump!! *I LOVE THE way you think :happydance: 

That would be amazing for all of us to get them one right after another :headspin:

I might also add I loved all the smiley faces! They definately put me in a better mood :loopy:

Hopefully your doc calls you back soon! Can't wait to hear your results! :happydance:

*Biggerfamily* Thats totally understandable!! JENNA always tells me it will happen when you least expect it & it will mean that much more cause we are so used to seeing negative! It wwill def. be a great change to see a :bfp:


----------



## Allika

Hello Ladies,

I would like to joing this testing circle! I am 4 dpo, first cycle with femara. Had a mature follicle and positive OPK at Day 13.

Cant wait to test...but I am scared it will just be another negative :(


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Welcome Allika* :hugs:

How long have you been ttc??? When do you plan on testing?


----------



## Allika

we've been trying for 1 1/2 years! I see you live in Austin!!!! We just moved from Austin to Houston in April!!!! I loved Austin!

I was diagnosed with PCOS in June, since then I was put on Chlomid. That didnt work at all, I had no mature follicle up until CD 28 and then by CD48 after taking Provera for 10 days had a 4 cm Cyst. Bummer! After that I was back on Birth Control for a month, Cyst went away! And then my RE had me take Femara Day 3-7. I am happy he didnt make me try a different dosage of Chlomid and went straight to Femara!

I liked the Femara a lot, no side effects and at my CD13 I went in for the US scan and had a 19.5mm follicle on my right side. I had positive OPKs on Day 12 and 13 and on Day 12 and 13 Mittelschmerz. We BDed on Day 11, 12 and 13 and I am as far along as I ever was. This time at least we had a real chance at conceiving!

I ovulated!! Which is a success in itself! Now hoping for a BFP. I plan to not test for at least another week but I am a nervous and impatient wreck! I like the Due Date calculator on babymed. It shows when you're supposed to have implementation and co and mine says, possible implementation is this Sunday (+/-3 days)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Im so glad the femara worked for you & glad your FS just jumped straight to it. They tried to Up my dosage of clomid by 2nd go round but I said no. 

Are you from austin as well?? I love it here too.. there is always so much to do :) 

19mm is a great size! FXED you caught the eggie!!! Ive never heard of that website.. Im going to have to check it out :D


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Welcome Alikka!!! :flower:

Question to Lei- ---you only did one round of Clomid? Why didn't you want to up the dosage? Just curious since I'm on my first round of Clomid 50mg :D

Ok SO....after thinking about it, here is our schedule for the next couple of weeks!!!!

*biggerfamily---*testing 11/30/12 FX'd for a BFP!!! :bfp:

*alikka---*testing 12/04/12 FX'd for a BFP!!!!! :bfp:

*(me)---*testing 12/06/12 Hopeful for a BFP!! :bfp:

*Lei---*testing 12/10/12 FX'd for a BFP!! :bfp:

That's amazing! That's 4 tests all within 10 days of each other! :happydance: That's why it's so nice to have someone to go through this process with!!!

GL TO EVERYONE! :D:D:D:D


----------



## Beautifullei2

My FS put me on it saying it wouldn't hurt since I already O on my own so just wanted to do 50mg to make me O stronger as in helping to get a more mature egg. I did two rounds of it but hated the side effects & I knew if I went up on the dosage they would be way worse. So after two months on it I took a month off to get it out of my system & my FS said he would try femara. Did 2 rounds of that & still no bfp so he again offered to increase on the 3rd month. I figured sure why not...... Big mistake... O was horrible & I blead for 3 day which made it almost impossible to bd cause all my vag hurt so bad. Needless to say after that DH & I decided we would stop all meds & just try the all natural way & so far its been great. The whole reason we went to a fs was because DH has a low sperm count but now its normal so we figured there should be no.issues with conceiving naturally :) 


Sorry if there are a lot of errors in this.. I'm on my phone lol


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lei, that's awful! I had no idea!!!! :flower:

You've been through so much, I just have a good feeling about this cycle!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yeah its been a bumpy ride as any of us ladies have in ttc. I think that's what brings us all closer cause we get it. I would love to finally have our bfp but with all of us ttc for a while I'm doubtful. I can only pray for the best & expect the worst!!! 

FXED we all get our Christmas :bfp:


----------



## Allika

It will happen guys! I have faith in us!!! + cooking something really good takes longer! We will all be blessed with great children and then this all will be forgotten!

What I hate about the 2 ww the most, is this constant...."oh my belly hurts. Is this a symptom?" "I am hot, am I pregnant?" I feel like I interpret so much suddenly and drive myself crazy by doing so!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika- that is very true!! I didn't think of it like that. I always tell DH that since we have been ttc for so long we will be that more appreciative & thankful when we finally get our bundle of joy! He wants 7 kids which I tell him he's crazy lol. We each have one from previous relationships but now that we are married want one of our own. I would be happy with two more & really want twins :) 


The TWW is the worst! Dont worry, your not alone! I do the same thing & I hate it because I tend to ss like crazy. Ive gotten better but its still there in the back of my mind.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

******biggerfamily****** TWO MORE DAYS until you :test:!!!!!!

I'm going crazy waiting for next Thursday to be here so I'm glad I can focus on the fact that you're testing this week! Can't wait. How are you feeling??


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ok so seriously why would anyone ever need to use this smiley????!!! :holly:

if it offends you lmk and i will delete it :blush:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- Im just as anxious as you for Biggerfamily to test lol!!! 

AHAHAHAH That smiley makes me laugh so hard!!! :) Im trying to find a reason to use it! ;-)


----------



## typeA TTC

I heart the smiley!!! Haha!

Well I got an email from my fertility clinic last night with the list of meds for next cycle: follistim and endometrin (vag suppositories). Holy macaroni....didn't know there would be two but apparently there are. FX for my period and no cysts so I can get started on all this loveliness.


----------



## Beautifullei2

typeA TTC said:


> I heart the smiley!!! Haha!
> 
> Well I got an email from my fertility clinic last night with the list of meds for next cycle: follistim and endometrin (vag suppositories). Holy macaroni....didn't know there would be two but apparently there are. FX for my period and no cysts so I can get started on all this loveliness.


what are the suppositories for? Im going to have to use google to find out more info ;-) 

Wahooo your 1 step closer to your :bfp: :happydance: 

Come on :witch: !!! (for once we want her to show up) :haha:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

typeA TTC said:


> I heart the smiley!!! Haha!
> 
> Well I got an email from my fertility clinic last night with the list of meds for next cycle: follistim and endometrin (vag suppositories). Holy macaroni....didn't know there would be two but apparently there are. FX for my period and no cysts so I can get started on all this loveliness.

HELLO typeA!!! Hope your :witch: comes SOON!!!!!!!! woot woot!

do you know when you're supposed to start?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Dude. My doc's office STILL hasn't called me back with the results from my bloodwork. :growlmad::wacko::dohh::devil:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Dude. My doc's office STILL hasn't called me back with the results from my bloodwork. :growlmad::wacko::dohh::devil:

I would definately call them again!! I don't like that they take their sweet time giving results.. For them it may not seem important but they should know us TTC women are waiting on there call. :roll:


----------



## biggerfamily

Hello ladies,
Just a fast post. I feel like crap today. I woke up cramping an some sick in stomach an just feel awful.

Good Luck all I'll try to post more later.

Hugs to all...


----------



## typeA TTC

Thank you for the well wishes!! The suppositories are progesterone that is supposed to help me get and stay pregnant. I have to use them twice a day....ugh. My last pill of provera will be on Sunday. So I'm hoping to start my period a few days after that. FX. I am only doing injections (as far as I know) seeing as how femara and clomid did nothing for me. 

I'm not sure I will get a chance to POAs before they do my bloodwork after my 2WW. I probably should though because I don't want to hear over the phone that I'm not preggers. I would rather pee on a stick alone and find out that way.

Hopin4ABump- honestly, I would call every two hours until someone called me back, but that's just me. I don't deal well with the none response. Especially when most fertility clinics and OBs are printing money with all the high cost stuff that's done.


----------



## typeA TTC

Lei- maybe we will have three BFPs this month (well December)!!! And get back to all good things happen in threes!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

biggerfamily said:


> Hello ladies,
> Just a fast post. I feel like crap today. I woke up cramping an some sick in stomach an just feel awful.
> 
> Good Luck all I'll try to post more later.
> 
> Hugs to all...

Hope you feel better bigger family!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

typeA TTC said:


> Hopin4ABump- honestly, I would call every two hours until someone called me back, but that's just me. I don't deal well with the none response. Especially when most fertility clinics and OBs are printing money with all the high cost stuff that's done.

I agree, typeA, I will call after lunch if I haven't heard back from them. What a pain!!! You're right, I pay so much money for insurance and doctor's visits, they could at least call me back! It all seems so routine to them but to us, it's a HUGE deal. If I didn't O this month according to my bloodwork then I'm obviously not going to be sitting here hoping that I'm pregnant.

What kind of injections are you talking about? Sorry, I'm not too familiar with your story but I did pickup that Clomid did NOT work for you. I'm sorry :(
Hopefully AF will be here this time next week for you!! <3


----------



## Beautifullei2

typeA TTC said:


> Lei- maybe we will have three BFPs this month (well December)!!! And get back to all good things happen in threes!!

I hope so!! October & November have not been so good to us! Maybe in December we will get 6 :bfp: to make up for the prior months!! Heres to hoping :wine:

*Biggerfamily*- Sorry your feeling crummy but it will all be worth it when you get your :bfp: :happydance: 

*TypeA-* Will it effect when you & hunny BD or is it normal to use them? (supositories)


----------



## typeA TTC

I haven't been at this very long (since September 12) but have already done femara and clomid. Neither produced a mature follicle. My understanding is the pills trick you brain into producing FSH (the hormone that makes your follies grow and mature). Apparently my brain was not tricked so I am now going to have daily injections of he actual hormone FSH that should make my follies grow and mature. Then I will take the trigger shot to make me ovulate. Then I will have an IUI. And then I will hope I get preg. It's about a 20% chance from what I read. My hubby has "excellent sperm" so it's just mee that can't grow mature follicles. 

But I'm am hopeful that now we are on the right track with injections. They will be daily injections and I'll go to the FS every other day to be checked bc overstimulation is a common problem (even though I highly doubt it will be for me).


----------



## Jenna_KA

Holy moly you ladies have been busy in here lol! I tried to catch up but there was so much reading :dohh: I'll just jump back in and hope I'm not missing anything big. If I am, please let me know! Lol!

Lei, I LOVE your temp rise! :happydance: That could be a pick up line lol! "Hey there, lady... I'm liking that temp rise." haha!

For those of you who want to see, here's some of our maternity photos :] 

https://i45.tinypic.com/2yno75e.jpg

https://i46.tinypic.com/vmvgx3.jpg

https://i45.tinypic.com/2my3rir.jpg

https://i45.tinypic.com/35kn6o6.jpg

https://i49.tinypic.com/a8rbm.jpg

https://i45.tinypic.com/snz0j4.jpg

https://i45.tinypic.com/14adaxc.jpg

https://i50.tinypic.com/25716kx.jpg

https://i48.tinypic.com/350ktaa.jpg

https://i47.tinypic.com/35aki83.jpg

https://i45.tinypic.com/359jyoy.jpg

https://i47.tinypic.com/28njwj.jpg

I have A LOT more lol. But these are the top favorites. Enjoy!
P.S. Just a little insight on the one with the headphones. OH is a music producer so I thought it'd be a cute idea lol.


----------



## typeA TTC

So cute!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna I love all your pictures!! They turned out great!!! <3

Your due within a month!! How are you feeling these days??


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies I hope me feeling like this give me a BFP in a few days but right now I'm scared it's not going to. I don't want to see another - on a test. I"m really scared for now due to the cramping I've had off an on. 


Hopin4ABump any NEWS yet?


Too the other ladies I'll be stalking you all to. 

Good Luck Everyone..


----------



## Hopin4ABump

typeA TTC said:


> I haven't been at this very long (since September 12) but have already done femara and clomid. Neither produced a mature follicle. My understanding is the pills trick you brain into producing FSH (the hormone that makes your follies grow and mature). Apparently my brain was not tricked so I am now going to have daily injections of he actual hormone FSH that should make my follies grow and mature. Then I will take the trigger shot to make me ovulate. Then I will have an IUI. And then I will hope I get preg. It's about a 20% chance from what I read. My hubby has "excellent sperm" so it's just mee that can't grow mature follicles.
> 
> But I'm am hopeful that now we are on the right track with injections. They will be daily injections and I'll go to the FS every other day to be checked bc overstimulation is a common problem (even though I highly doubt it will be for me).

SO basically you're TOO SMART for Clomid. Wonder what that says about me?! :haha::haha:

FX's for AF~ I'm telling you, I have a great feeling about this month!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*JENNA!!!* your pictures look GREAT!!!! and so do YOU! Talk about GLOWING, wow. You wear pregnancy well!! not much longer now <3


----------



## Hopin4ABump

OK Ladies, my Doctor called, FINALLY, but of course, I MISSED it. She left a voicemail, and here it is word for word:

"Your progesterone level was excellent, consistent with ovluation, so that's great news!"

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::dust::dance::headspin::yipee::wohoo::loopy:


----------



## Beautifullei2

*wahoooooooooooooo! * :happydance:


I have a question for everyone!! So on FF I put our intercourse the day after... Well Im not sure when to put it because we BD'd friday night but it was technically midnight... then saturday night it was around 1230.. So do I Put that day or the next. I hope this makes sense


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I would put the same day even if it was midnight, but that's just me. To me it's not tomorrow until I've been in bed sleeping and got back up! Haha but I'm not sure if that same rule applies here...?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> I would put the same day even if it was midnight, but that's just me. To me it's not tomorrow until I've been in bed sleeping and got back up! Haha but I'm not sure if that same rule applies here...?

thats what I was thinking too but it somehow cancelled out one of our bd's..


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thank you ladies! I'm feeling....as good as I can feel at this point I think lol. I feel heavy.. and my pubic bone is KILLING me, it almost puts me in tears sometimes. But luckily it tends to ease off as the day goes on its mostly in the morning. That's my biggest complaint though overall I think I'm doing pretty well. Just anxious to meet this little guy. We finally got our crib and the nursery is coming together. It's getting so much more real with it set up! And my baby shower is this Saturday :) 

Hopin4ABump, congratulations on your levels that's great news!
Lei, I would count it as the same night even though its technically "past midnight" 
BiggerFamily, I had on and off cramping before my BFP! Don't let that discourage you trust me, I thought for sure AF was on her way!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

SO, who all on here has done IUI? It's, like $900 or something isn't it?

You see, my hubby's sperm count is 'normal-low', so my OBGYN said it wasn't anything to be overly concerned about but he doesn't have any super sperm :spermy: or overacheivers in his bunch. (she didn't word it like that but you get my point ;))

i'm worried that, even though the Clomid helped me O, i still might not conceive because his swimmers aren't too competitive with each other lol i know i'm overthinking things. i can't help it. 

My doc did mention IUI, she said if Clomid didn't work that it was our next step, but how long do I waste time with Clomid instead of just doing IUI + Clomid? And how frequently does IUI work on the first round?

I need to take a vacation lol too bad i can't :drunk: or i'd just drown my worries and forget about it, at least until AF shows up.

I FORGOT to mention that my OBGYN said it takes 6-8 weeks to get in with the RE once she refers me..to even think about starting IUI


----------



## biggerfamily

I'm feeling a little better for right now the cramping has stopped but later maybe back again. They come an go an it just scares me afraid get bad news in a few days. I know my progesterone for ovulation was great but I'm still very nervous now. 


I've not told my DH how I feel as I don't want to bring him done an break his hope. 

Jenna_KA- Thanks for the support an comment you said. I hope I do get a BFP soon but I'm so scared with all the cramping I've had off an on more now. I enjoyed at least looking at your bump that is so cute. :flower:

Hopin4ABump. I wished they had told you the number still. I'll keep my FX for you to get a BFP very soon. Plus the rest of the ladies. 

Going to go an try wash clothes as just really tired to.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- I have never done it but discussed it with my FS. If Im not mistaking when I last checked it was about 500 for the procedure & 200 for them to check my eggs & another 150 for the trigger. 

Do you know what your DH's count was? Only reason I ask is because my DH also had low-normal count. Before it was 14mil & the last SA we had was 31mil. 

My FS didn't recomment IUI at first because he said his numbers could get me pregnant but if I wanted a baby right then & there then to go ahead & do it. I think my fear is it not working & all the money gone to waste. 

If this month & Jan is a bust then DH & I planned on doing IUI in Feb :D Im really praying we wont need it though!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

biggerfamily---are you still planning to test Friday?:hugs:


----------



## typeA TTC

Hopin4abump- here's what I know. If you can do the IUI do it....husband has super sperm but we are still doing it because it puts all the sperm right there. Also clomid makes your cm ver thick and it's hard for the sperm to survive through it all...making it less likely that they will find the egg. 

From my research it's about a 20% success rate and that increases every time you have an IUI. So I was so nervous about it but I am so looking forward to it because it increases our chances. Also DH and I will BD the day of and after the IUI so you will never really know what worked if you do get pregnant!! 

The actual process doesn't seem that bad either. Like a pelvic exam. 

At this point I am asking for everything they will give me to increase our chances. I will do three IUI cycles and then head to IVF. I'm not spring chicken so I need to get crackin!

Oddly enough I randomly asked how much the clomd/IUI cycle would be (before learning I had 0 mature follicles) without insurance and they said $950 out of pocket. Thankfully I am blessed with insurance that will cover it all. 

Hopefully I will go through it this cycle. So I can be the guinea pig!!


----------



## LDizzy30

Beautifullei2 said:


> I took mine before bed as well the first month & I had no side effects from it so I would strongly recommend it.

I took my first Femara pill last night around 10pm and I didn't have any side effects throughout the night! \\:D/ 

Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## Beautifullei2

LDizzy30 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> I took mine before bed as well the first month & I had no side effects from it so I would strongly recommend it.
> 
> I took my first Femara pill last night around 10pm and I didn't have any side effects throughout the night! \\:D/
> 
> Good Luck Everyone!Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Thank goodness!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thank you, Lei and typeA for your responses!
you know what, come to think of it I'm pretty sure my insurance does cover conception procedures, at least to an extent. I need to look into that.
I'm really thinking that, if I don't get a BFP with Clomid this month, that I will do the IUI. I just don't want to be silly, and impatient. But we've already been TTC for 10 months and when you think about the 2 additional months it could take to get in to see the RE, it kind of makes sense to mention it to my OBGYN if this cycle of Clomid doesn't work.

I will be VERY interested to see how the IUI works for you, guinea pig ;)


----------



## biggerfamily

Hopin4ABump said:


> biggerfamily---are you still planning to test Friday?:hugs:

I really don't want to due to afraid to see a - but my RE nurse said I've got to so they know the answer. Then if a - then I tell them an then stop my Prometrium suppositorie an look for AF. Gosh I hope don't have to see a - again. I want so bad to have a BFP this month due to just had my birthday.

If not will try an figure out when can have another IUI an all. OH BOY. PRaying it's a + instead of a - here in a few days.

You was asking about IUI cost I believe for us it cost us 420.00 for IUI that is count washing the sperm but if need a trigger shot that's another 70 bucks. 

What is your DH sperm count an such? Do you have a copy of his SA if so can you post all the information about his sperm?


LDizzy30- I took femara 4-8 this last cycle an only side effects have from it is a lot of cramping in ovaries an took mine in the evening but if I got to take it again next cycle I'm going to take mine first thing in the mornings. I love femara it rocks....


----------



## Hopin4ABump

ugh, Lei, I cannot remember his count...we had that done so long ago in the beginning of this process and i just don't remember. i will ask the next time i'm visiting the OBGYN though because i didn't know it mattered as much as it truly does.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

biggerfamily -- i just called my OBGYN to see if they could fax or email me his SA so that i can let you guys know what it says, and maybe you can compare to your numbers and provide some guidance or suggestions for me.

i'm not sure if they can send stuff like that electroincally or if i'd have to go pick it up though. we'll see, and thank you, for the feedback!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> biggerfamily -- i just called my OBGYN to see if they could fax or email me his SA so that i can let you guys know what it says, and maybe you can compare to your numbers and provide some guidance or suggestions for me.
> 
> i'm not sure if they can send stuff like that electroincally or if i'd have to go pick it up though. we'll see, and thank you, for the feedback!!!

I hope they do!! :) DH got our FS to fax him his results :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Holy cow they just called me back and faxed it to me!!! That was super quick. How do I know what info. to share on here? It's like Chinese to me...


----------



## biggerfamily

Hopin4ABump said:


> Holy cow they just called me back and faxed it to me!!! That was super quick. How do I know what info. to share on here? It's like Chinese to me...

Let me find a example of mine DH to give you a ideal to help. 
Now this SA of my DH is a few years back.

Appearance Normal
Volume 2.0 ml
Sperm Conc. 3.2 X10 6/ml 
Motility 50%
Liquefaction Complete
Total Motile Sperm 3.2 X10 6 per sample
PH 8.5
Progression 2 1 (Poor)- 4 (excellent) 
Agglutination NO 
% Viable (> 75%)
Morphology (> 50%) Normal

Total Round Cells 1.4 X10 6/ml 

Morphology
Normal forum 52%
Abn. Head 32 % 
Abn. Midpiece 10%
Abn. Tail 6%


Finally Volume 0.3 ml
Final Concentration 3.8 X10 6/ml
Final Motility 51%
Final Total Motile 0.6
Final Progressiveness 3 

Hope this helps...


----------



## Hopin4ABump

biggerfamily said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> Holy cow they just called me back and faxed it to me!!! That was super quick. How do I know what info. to share on here? It's like Chinese to me...
> 
> Let me find a example of mine DH to give you a ideal to help.Click to expand...

here i'm just posting it instead, from what i can tell it doesn't have any info. that i really mind sharing....
 



Attached Files:







b.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## biggerfamily

Hopin4ABump said:


> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> Holy cow they just called me back and faxed it to me!!! That was super quick. How do I know what info. to share on here? It's like Chinese to me...
> 
> Let me find a example of mine DH to give you a ideal to help.Click to expand...
> 
> here i'm just posting it instead, from what i can tell it doesn't have any info. that i really mind sharing....Click to expand...

It was hard for me to see due to the size but I think it showed its shapes was 91% abnormal is that correct?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Here I have typed it out:

Color Grey-White
Clarity Translucent
PH, SEmen - H 8.5
Liquefaction Time - 12-45, Liquefaction Complete
Semen, Viscosity- 1
Semen, Volume - 3.4
Motility with Forward Progression - 58
Motility without forward progression - 2
Motility, Total - 60
Sperm Count - 29
Morphology Immagure - 4
Morphology Abnormal - 91
Morphology Normal - 5
Sperm Viability - L45

The only notes she said were that the motility total should be greater than 60, where his is 60, the sperm count should be greater than 20, his is 29. the sperm viability should be greater than 49, and his is 45.

but i don't know what any of this means...


----------



## biggerfamily

Hopin4ABump said:


> Here I have typed it out:
> 
> Color Grey-White
> Clarity Translucent
> PH, SEmen - H 8.5
> Liquefaction Time - 12-45, Liquefaction Complete
> Semen, Viscosity- 1
> Semen, Volume - 3.4
> Motility with Forward Progression - 58
> Motility without forward progression - 2
> Motility, Total - 60
> Sperm Count - 29
> Morphology Immagure - 4
> Morphology Abnormal - 91
> Morphology Normal - 5
> Sperm Viability - L45
> 
> The only notes she said were that the motility total should be greater than 60, where his is 60, the sperm count should be greater than 20, his is 29. the sperm viability should be greater than 49, and his is 45.
> 
> but i don't know what any of this means...

OK lots of it looks pretty good to me as I'm not expert but try to be helpful. Does your DH take any vitamins as it seems to me he needs to be on a vitamin cocktail to helps his swimmers more due to he has Abnormal 91. 

My DH takes a vitamin cocktail is what we call it an it helps a lot.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Oh i know, i promise I'm not trying to pressure anyone into giving me a magic answer just putting a sounding board out there to try and figure out what to do. He is a health nut, works out regularly and takes a multivitamin daily. he doesn't drink hardly anything but water and sometimes coffee.
is there a specific vitamin he should be taking?


----------



## biggerfamily

Hopin4ABump said:


> Oh i know, i promise I'm not trying to pressure anyone into giving me a magic answer just putting a sounding board out there to try and figure out what to do. He is a health nut, works out regularly and takes a multivitamin daily. he doesn't drink hardly anything but water and sometimes coffee.
> is there a specific vitamin he should be taking?

What vitamin does he take? 

Name of vitamins that is?

Does he take any hot showers or uses a laptop on his lap?

I'll post what my DH takes if like the list. Others have called me nuts for what all posted but our RE said it worked great for my DH.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Look in to Goji Berry Juice. I got Lei and her DH to start taking it. It's just berry juice and you take like a shot of it every morning. Doesn't taste too bad either. It's like a super food and is REALLY good for fertility, especially in men. It's not hard to find either we have it at our grocery store in the health section.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Agree with Jenna, the goji is pretty good & DH also started taking ginseng to help. Before the ginseng his sa was 14mil & 2 months of taking that it jumped to 30 mil


----------



## typeA TTC

I thought I read that the vitamin should have a lot of zinc in it.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks to all of you for your support and suggestions!!!

So, I feel like my AF is coming. My tts are very, very tender and that always happens pre-AF. :(


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Thanks to all of you for your support and suggestions!!!
> 
> So, I feel like my AF is coming. My tts are very, very tender and that always happens pre-AF. :(


NOOOO!!!!! Tell her to go away!! Far far away! :) I just keep getting minor cramps like I am O'ing again which I know Im not! Other than that I feel great.


I have a doctors appt tomorrow because I have been getting massive migraines & I can't take the pain anymore. I hope whatever medicine they give me doesnt interfere with us ttc.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I really hope I'm wrong, but they are definitely tender this morning, and that makes me sad :cry:

That's awful about the migraines, I cannot imagine what that feels like. I know it's awful. You should mention to them that you're TTC and see what they think. Hope you feel better soon!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Allika

Hi Guys,

Just checking in on everybody! Hope you're all doing well!

I am doing good, OD+6 for me today. Still no symptoms...

Here is the calculator, I was talking about the other day. I think it's the best one I've ever seen.

I wanted to post the link to the ovulation calculator but the system wont let me because I dont have 10 posts yet. 

Google babymed fertility ovulation calendar calculator

Try it out! I think it's kind of cool how it shows you day by day where you're at. If this is correct for me, then I should have (if we succedded) Implementation between now and next Tuesday.....


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> I really hope I'm wrong, but they are definitely tender this morning, and that makes me sad :cry:
> 
> That's awful about the migraines, I cannot imagine what that feels like. I know it's awful. You should mention to them that you're TTC and see what they think. Hope you feel better soon!!! :thumbup:

Its not the best feeling in the world.. Its always where my left temple is so I am really hoping they can figure out whats going on. My reg. doc already knows we are ttc so Im sure he will take that into account :) 





Allika said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just checking in on everybody! Hope you're all doing well!
> 
> I am doing good, OD+6 for me today. Still no symptoms...
> 
> Here is the calculator, I was talking about the other day. I think it's the best one I've ever seen.
> 
> I wanted to post the link to the ovulation calculator but the system wont let me because I dont have 10 posts yet.
> 
> Google babymed fertility ovulation calendar calculator
> 
> Try it out! I think it's kind of cool how it shows you day by day where you're at. If this is correct for me, then I should have (if we succedded) Implementation between now and next Tuesday.....

OMG I love this so much more than FF!! I like how it tells you what exactly your body should be doing at that time! Awesome! Thanks :) :winkwink:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Your tempies are looking so good Lei :D I like it! Have you decided what day you're going to test?
I'm sorry about your migraines :[ That's horrible. And yes, be sure to tell them you're TTC so they can give you something safe to take in case you are pregnant. I hope they can help you!


----------



## Beautifullei2

AF is due on the 9th According to FF so I wanted to wait until I was late which would be the 10th.. BUUUTTTTT Now Im not sure! I dont want to go buy FRER's because Ill end up wasiting them like every other month =/ 

& about those temps!!! Let me tell you I wake up every morning & have to remind myself .... "self, Jenna is waiting to see what your next temp is so dont forget) lmao!!! I have to constantly remind myself because I so bad just want to jump out of bed.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

SO, i was just reminded when i hugged a friend on my lunch break that my tt's are super, super tender right now (which always happens before AF but my friend also said it could be bc i'm prego but i doubt it) and ANYWAY... my point in saying that is it clicked....a reason to use this:

MY :holly: ARE SORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha::rofl::yipee:

sorry. i needed a laugh :blush:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> AF is due on the 9th According to FF so I wanted to wait until I was late which would be the 10th.. BUUUTTTTT Now Im not sure! I dont want to go buy FRER's because Ill end up wasiting them like every other month =/
> 
> & about those temps!!! Let me tell you I wake up every morning & have to remind myself .... "self, Jenna is waiting to see what your next temp is so dont forget) lmao!!! I have to constantly remind myself because I so bad just want to jump out of bed.

BTW....Lei.... I was going to wait until the 6th to test BUT I'm testing on Sunday I've decided. That is if, AF doesn't rear her ugly head before then. FX'd for you!!!


How are you feeling today Jenna?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Haha I'm so proud of you lol. Thank you for feeding my obsession! It's so fun for me :] They're looking nice so far. Lol and even if you don't buy FRER's we both know you'll end up testing at work anyways  But try really hard not to!!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

HAHAHA!!! I love that thing! Thank you for that lmao!!
I'm feeling okay. I have a really bad cold now which suuucks lol. Being 8 months pregnant AND with a really bad cold is like two slaps in the face. I'll be taking it easy today though and tomorrow we'll be driving back down to Portland so it'll be a fairly easy day. So hopefully I'll feel a little better for my baby shower Saturday.

It's really hard to spot early pregnancy symptoms. They act like AF sooo much. I got the sore BB's and cramping a week before AF was due just like I do eeeevery month. So try not to think too much in to it.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Jenna_KA said:


> HAHAHA!!! I love that thing! Thank you for that lmao!!
> I'm feeling okay. I have a really bad cold now which suuucks lol. Being 8 months pregnant AND with a really bad cold is like two slaps in the face. I'll be taking it easy today though and tomorrow we'll be driving back down to Portland so it'll be a fairly easy day. So hopefully I'll feel a little better for my baby shower Saturday.
> 
> It's really hard to spot early pregnancy symptoms. They act like AF sooo much. I got the sore BB's and cramping a week before AF was due just like I do eeeevery month. So try not to think too much in to it.

Ugh, the cold sucks, bummer. Definitely get as much rest as you can before your baby shower. HOW EXCITING! All kinds of baby stuff!!!!! woot!

I really appreciate you saying that. It's just easier for me to assume they're AF symptoms becuase, well, they usually are (obviously) LOL. I don't understand why we had to be built so that they are SO similar. I mean why can't we get like, sore ears when we're starting AF and then let the sore bb's and such be for pregnancy?! would make life easier. at least during the 2WW!


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Hopin*- LMFAO :rofl: :rofl: I saw that & just couldnt stop laughing.. My co-workers are probably thinking im crazy! :haha: 


Well I have my FXed she doesn't show up & all those symptoms were caused by a :bfp: SORE EARS??? lol love it! <3 It would be much nicer but can you imagine walking around saying "my ears are so sore... af must be on her way" It really makes no sense ahaha :rofl:


----------



## biggerfamily

Hopin4ABump.. What dpo are you today? I can't remember.

For me I'm on the edge today so scared about tomorrow on testing. Still got cramping off an on but no sore (*)(*) at all or no signs of implantins spotting. :shrug:

Hope everyone else is doing good today.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:hugs:There you are biggerfamily. I know how you feel!! It's such an exhausting experience to go through. You're still testing though, right? Are you going to test in the morning? There's no reason you would be having symptoms so early. I don't think it's that common to have pregnancy symptoms REALLY early like that, you know? Try to stay positive!! :thumbup::flower:

I am 6 DPO today.


----------



## biggerfamily

Hopin4ABump said:


> :hugs:There you are biggerfamily. I know how you feel!! It's such an exhausting experience to go through. You're still testing though, right? Are you going to test in the morning? There's no reason you would be having symptoms so early. I don't think it's that common to have pregnancy symptoms REALLY early like that, you know? Try to stay positive!! :thumbup::flower:
> 
> I am 6 DPO today.

Yes got to test in the morning as RE nurse said have to. Then call them up let them know the results. Today has been really hard on me knowing it maybe another -. I feel so down an all. :-( At least your only 6DPO so you have sore (*)(*) can be a good sign for you. A few years back when got pregnant I had signs before AF was even due an my (*)(*) got so sore I couldn't even touch them then on 12dpo I had spotting but this time I'm not had any spotting just cramping off an on with times a little sick but mostly cramping off an on. I'm trying to stay positive but it's so so hard today. :hugs: Thanks for the support. :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biggerfamily - Im sending lots of cyber :hugs: your way!!! Not everyone has implantation bleeding nor do they feel it :) Dont count yourself just out hun! If im not mistaking only like 20% of women have cramps or bleeding according to Dr. Google!! 


I feel like im O'ing all over again. My womanly parts are feeling to pleasent right about now.

*BTW biggerfamily ---- Your chart looks GREAT!!! *


----------



## biggerfamily

I so don't want to get a - on a hpt again plus this weekend my oldest daughter is going to be in a Christmas parade an then giving out cookies an hot cocoa that day. I don't want to see a - before then as will be so down the whole weekend. 

I know I should had told you ladies I've got other children but was scared to. Please forgive me. It took me 7yrs for our 1st an 11 yrs for our 2nd. 


This will be our last if get pregnant due to my age :cry: Plus our RE will only do so many treatments with me which not many left now. :nope:


----------



## Grateful365

Hi ladies - I thought I would jump on this thread as well if its OK with you. I have been TTC on and off for 4 years with #1. I've just recently started looking tinto infertility options. I'm on 2nd cycle of Femara unmonitored on 11 DPO. I try so hard to not get my hopes up....but my mind runs away from me! It helps to vent and read what others are going through. :flower:

Biggerfamily - Will be thinking of you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

biggerfamily said:


> I so don't want to get a - on a hpt again plus this weekend my oldest daughter is going to be in a Christmas parade an then giving out cookies an hot cocoa that day. I don't want to see a - before then as will be so down the whole weekend.
> 
> I know I should had told you ladies I've got other children but was scared to. Please forgive me. It took me 7yrs for our 1st an 11 yrs for our 2nd.
> 
> 
> This will be our last if get pregnant due to my age :cry: Plus our RE will only do so many treatments with me which not many left now. :nope:

I have my FXed for you hun! :flower:

why cant your doc just do a blood draw on you to see if your pregnant rather than having you POAS? 

No need to apologize! I also have a daughter who is 5 & a step daughter who is going to be 12.. People look at me crazy when we are in public because I am 26 so they try & do the math when I have my oldest with me lol. Your weekend sounds like a lot of fun! I really hope its a + & it will be something to celebrate! 

If you dont mind me asking, why did it take so long to conceive the others?? Did they give you a diagnosis or where you all not trying, not preventing?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful365 said:


> Hi ladies - I thought I would jump on this thread as well if its OK with you. I have been TTC on and off for 4 years with #1. I've just recently started looking tinto infertility options. I'm on 2nd cycle of Femara unmonitored on 11 DPO. I try so hard to not get my hopes up....but my mind runs away from me! It helps to vent and read what others are going through. :flower:
> 
> Biggerfamily - Will be thinking of you tomorrow :hugs:

Welcome hun! I hope the femara helps you to achieve your :bfp: Femara is the greatest invention besides my cell phone lol :)


----------



## biggerfamily

Beautifullei2 said:


> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> I so don't want to get a - on a hpt again plus this weekend my oldest daughter is going to be in a Christmas parade an then giving out cookies an hot cocoa that day. I don't want to see a - before then as will be so down the whole weekend.
> 
> I know I should had told you ladies I've got other children but was scared to. Please forgive me. It took me 7yrs for our 1st an 11 yrs for our 2nd.
> 
> 
> This will be our last if get pregnant due to my age :cry: Plus our RE will only do so many treatments with me which not many left now. :nope:
> 
> I have my FXed for you hun! :flower:
> 
> why cant your doc just do a blood draw on you to see if your pregnant rather than having you POAS?
> 
> No need to apologize! I also have a daughter who is 5 & a step daughter who is going to be 12.. People look at me crazy when we are in public because I am 26 so they try & do the math when I have my oldest with me lol. Your weekend sounds like a lot of fun! I really hope its a + & it will be something to celebrate!
> 
> If you dont mind me asking, why did it take so long to conceive the others?? Did they give you a diagnosis or where you all not trying, not preventing?Click to expand...

On our first she was a supize to us. We had ttc for years without using anything but we really didn't think of any issues as we was working out butts off all the time. I had a car accident an was recovering from it when found out I was pregnant. After we tried for so many years we just gave up an then boom it happened. We dont' have no ideal what was wrong as never was checked. 

Now on our 2nd we had ttc for years an I fially told my Dh there is something wrong I should been already pregnant years ago. So we found us a RE an my Dh got tested first an found out his sperm count was only 3million. But the RE we found after told us the issues left us. So we had to get another Re an he tested me an said all was good with me an DH count was low but he wasn't worried. So we put me on clomid an done trigger shot an never got pregnant. Tried Clomid again an same thing so I got mad an looked for a RE that seemed to care more an found one. 

Our new re tested me an retested DH an he done 1 IUI on me an said no more until DH got his counts up. So he helped us found a doctor for my DH an they found out why my Dh counts we're so low an put him on Clomid an he took all types of vitamins an after a year we finally got to go back to our RE an I told him no more IUI until test me farther an he done a lap with hyscopye an found mild endo an removed it an when had my IUI aug 2010 I got pregnant. After had our 2nd child we wanted to try again an started 8 weeks after the birth an never got pregnant so told my RE felt as my endo has came back an he done a lap, dieysnoic d&C an hyscope again an found endo again so he removed it again. Had that done oct 23 2012 an finally got to start trying again in Nov. 

Sorry this was long. Forgive me. :blush:


----------



## Beautifullei2

biggerfamily said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> I so don't want to get a - on a hpt again plus this weekend my oldest daughter is going to be in a Christmas parade an then giving out cookies an hot cocoa that day. I don't want to see a - before then as will be so down the whole weekend.
> 
> I know I should had told you ladies I've got other children but was scared to. Please forgive me. It took me 7yrs for our 1st an 11 yrs for our 2nd.
> 
> 
> This will be our last if get pregnant due to my age :cry: Plus our RE will only do so many treatments with me which not many left now. :nope:
> 
> I have my FXed for you hun! :flower:
> 
> why cant your doc just do a blood draw on you to see if your pregnant rather than having you POAS?
> 
> No need to apologize! I also have a daughter who is 5 & a step daughter who is going to be 12.. People look at me crazy when we are in public because I am 26 so they try & do the math when I have my oldest with me lol. Your weekend sounds like a lot of fun! I really hope its a + & it will be something to celebrate!
> 
> If you dont mind me asking, why did it take so long to conceive the others?? Did they give you a diagnosis or where you all not trying, not preventing?Click to expand...
> 
> On our first she was a supize to us. We had ttc for years without using anything but we really didn't think of any issues as we was working out butts off all the time. I had a car accident an was recovering from it when found out I was pregnant. After we tried for so many years we just gave up an then boom it happened. We dont' have no ideal what was wrong as never was checked.
> 
> Now on our 2nd we had ttc for years an I fially told my Dh there is something wrong I should been already pregnant years ago. So we found us a RE an my Dh got tested first an found out his sperm count was only 3million. But the RE we found after told us the issues left us. So we had to get another Re an he tested me an said all was good with me an DH count was low but he wasn't worried. So we put me on clomid an done trigger shot an never got pregnant. Tried Clomid again an same thing so I got mad an looked for a RE that seemed to care more an found one.
> 
> Our new re tested me an retested DH an he done 1 IUI on me an said no more until DH got his counts up. So he helped us found a doctor for my DH an they found out why my Dh counts we're so low an put him on Clomid an he took all types of vitamins an after a year we finally got to go back to our RE an I told him no more IUI until test me farther an he done a lap with hyscopye an found mild endo an removed it an when had my IUI aug 2010 I got pregnant. After had our 2nd child we wanted to try again an started 8 weeks after the birth an never got pregnant so told my RE felt as my endo has came back an he done a lap, dieysnoic d&C an hyscope again an found endo again so he removed it again. Had that done oct 23 2012 an finally got to start trying again in Nov.
> 
> Sorry this was long. Forgive me. :blush:Click to expand...


Wow hun you have been through alot! My DH also has low-normal count but thankfully it has been going up everytime. When I first went to my OBGYN she told me alot of couples never even know that there is an issue until they start trying. Most people dont walk around thinking they have an issue with ttc until it doesn't happen. I believe it because DD was a total shock..Now of course it was with my ex but It happened within us dating of 2 month... on the 3rd month I found out & was in total shock.. Now that I have been with DH we were really trying back in 2010 but were preventing. We realized something was up once a year rolled around & nothing so we finally got help from my obgyn who referred us to a FS. Its still taking time but I told him that once we do finally get our :bfp: I want to definately start trying for the next because who knows how long it may take. I always said I wanted to have all my kids by 32... Call me crazy lol but my mom had my baby brother when she was 30 & it was nice cause we never felt that we werent cool cause we were hanging out with her lol & I want my kids to feel the same. 

I work in a jail & have expressed many times on this thread how sometimes its extremely hard & I Want to throw in the town because I see all these crack addicts & cocaine users that are pregnant & I think.. Gosh you know I have a great job, a home & loving husband & it still hasnt happened. I just dont see how some women who live on the streets & have nasty habbits are bringing babies into this world when they cant take care of themself


----------



## biggerfamily

Beautifullei2 said:


> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> I so don't want to get a - on a hpt again plus this weekend my oldest daughter is going to be in a Christmas parade an then giving out cookies an hot cocoa that day. I don't want to see a - before then as will be so down the whole weekend.
> 
> I know I should had told you ladies I've got other children but was scared to. Please forgive me. It took me 7yrs for our 1st an 11 yrs for our 2nd.
> 
> 
> This will be our last if get pregnant due to my age :cry: Plus our RE will only do so many treatments with me which not many left now. :nope:
> 
> I have my FXed for you hun! :flower:
> 
> why cant your doc just do a blood draw on you to see if your pregnant rather than having you POAS?
> 
> No need to apologize! I also have a daughter who is 5 & a step daughter who is going to be 12.. People look at me crazy when we are in public because I am 26 so they try & do the math when I have my oldest with me lol. Your weekend sounds like a lot of fun! I really hope its a + & it will be something to celebrate!
> 
> If you dont mind me asking, why did it take so long to conceive the others?? Did they give you a diagnosis or where you all not trying, not preventing?Click to expand...
> 
> On our first she was a supize to us. We had ttc for years without using anything but we really didn't think of any issues as we was working out butts off all the time. I had a car accident an was recovering from it when found out I was pregnant. After we tried for so many years we just gave up an then boom it happened. We dont' have no ideal what was wrong as never was checked.
> 
> Now on our 2nd we had ttc for years an I fially told my Dh there is something wrong I should been already pregnant years ago. So we found us a RE an my Dh got tested first an found out his sperm count was only 3million. But the RE we found after told us the issues left us. So we had to get another Re an he tested me an said all was good with me an DH count was low but he wasn't worried. So we put me on clomid an done trigger shot an never got pregnant. Tried Clomid again an same thing so I got mad an looked for a RE that seemed to care more an found one.
> 
> Our new re tested me an retested DH an he done 1 IUI on me an said no more until DH got his counts up. So he helped us found a doctor for my DH an they found out why my Dh counts we're so low an put him on Clomid an he took all types of vitamins an after a year we finally got to go back to our RE an I told him no more IUI until test me farther an he done a lap with hyscopye an found mild endo an removed it an when had my IUI aug 2010 I got pregnant. After had our 2nd child we wanted to try again an started 8 weeks after the birth an never got pregnant so told my RE felt as my endo has came back an he done a lap, dieysnoic d&C an hyscope again an found endo again so he removed it again. Had that done oct 23 2012 an finally got to start trying again in Nov.
> 
> Sorry this was long. Forgive me. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow hun you have been through alot! My DH also has low-normal count but thankfully it has been going up everytime. When I first went to my OBGYN she told me alot of couples never even know that there is an issue until they start trying. Most people dont walk around thinking they have an issue with ttc until it doesn't happen. I believe it because DD was a total shock..Now of course it was with my ex but It happened within us dating of 2 month... on the 3rd month I found out & was in total shock.. Now that I have been with DH we were really trying back in 2010 but were preventing. We realized something was up once a year rolled around & nothing so we finally got help from my obgyn who referred us to a FS. Its still taking time but I told him that once we do finally get our :bfp: I want to definately start trying for the next because who knows how long it may take. I always said I wanted to have all my kids by 32... Call me crazy lol but my mom had my baby brother when she was 30 & it was nice cause we never felt that we werent cool cause we were hanging out with her lol & I want my kids to feel the same.
> 
> I work in a jail & have expressed many times on this thread how sometimes its extremely hard & I Want to throw in the town because I see all these crack addicts & cocaine users that are pregnant & I think.. Gosh you know I have a great job, a home & loving husband & it still hasnt happened. I just dont see how some women who live on the streets & have nasty habbits are bringing babies into this world when they cant take care of themselfClick to expand...

I thought would have this much trouble on getting pregnant. Here I'm now 41 an praying to get pregnant again soon as our RE will only do a few more treatments an if I don't get pregnant before times is up. I don't think I can handle stopping yet. That is also why I'm so worried this cycle maybe a bust as then may only have 2 more treatments an that's it. I pray it's not since he had found endo once again when I had my surgeries. I want so bad to be pregnant before Christmas but it may not go that way. If not may not be able to do another IUI until after the New year due to if af is delayed due to my meds on I can't do a IUI on dec 18 as my mother is getting out of nursing home to come home so we will have to miss the IUI then. 

I really hope you get your BFP soon an can try again for another after so long. I sure hate all of us has to fight to get pregnant. I wished we could just get pregnant very easily like these we see out on the streets but oh NO not us. We all got to fight tooth an nail to get our babies. No Fair at all. I've even yelled that before.. 

Thanks for not judging me also on having other children. That makes me feel a lot better.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I would like to state for the record that I have a 5 year old from a previous relationship as well. He is the light of my life but I will say it makes it NO less difficult in dealing with infertility. My 5 year old was a surprise too and what a beautiful surprise especially now that I'm having such a hard time getting pregnant with my DH.
I wasn't sure if I had mentioned that or not but while we're putting it all out there.. :)

I'M SO THANKFUL TO HAVE YOU LADIES!! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Beautifullei2

biggerfamily said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> I so don't want to get a - on a hpt again plus this weekend my oldest daughter is going to be in a Christmas parade an then giving out cookies an hot cocoa that day. I don't want to see a - before then as will be so down the whole weekend.
> 
> I know I should had told you ladies I've got other children but was scared to. Please forgive me. It took me 7yrs for our 1st an 11 yrs for our 2nd.
> 
> 
> This will be our last if get pregnant due to my age :cry: Plus our RE will only do so many treatments with me which not many left now. :nope:
> 
> I have my FXed for you hun! :flower:
> 
> why cant your doc just do a blood draw on you to see if your pregnant rather than having you POAS?
> 
> No need to apologize! I also have a daughter who is 5 & a step daughter who is going to be 12.. People look at me crazy when we are in public because I am 26 so they try & do the math when I have my oldest with me lol. Your weekend sounds like a lot of fun! I really hope its a + & it will be something to celebrate!
> 
> If you dont mind me asking, why did it take so long to conceive the others?? Did they give you a diagnosis or where you all not trying, not preventing?Click to expand...
> 
> On our first she was a supize to us. We had ttc for years without using anything but we really didn't think of any issues as we was working out butts off all the time. I had a car accident an was recovering from it when found out I was pregnant. After we tried for so many years we just gave up an then boom it happened. We dont' have no ideal what was wrong as never was checked.
> 
> Now on our 2nd we had ttc for years an I fially told my Dh there is something wrong I should been already pregnant years ago. So we found us a RE an my Dh got tested first an found out his sperm count was only 3million. But the RE we found after told us the issues left us. So we had to get another Re an he tested me an said all was good with me an DH count was low but he wasn't worried. So we put me on clomid an done trigger shot an never got pregnant. Tried Clomid again an same thing so I got mad an looked for a RE that seemed to care more an found one.
> 
> Our new re tested me an retested DH an he done 1 IUI on me an said no more until DH got his counts up. So he helped us found a doctor for my DH an they found out why my Dh counts we're so low an put him on Clomid an he took all types of vitamins an after a year we finally got to go back to our RE an I told him no more IUI until test me farther an he done a lap with hyscopye an found mild endo an removed it an when had my IUI aug 2010 I got pregnant. After had our 2nd child we wanted to try again an started 8 weeks after the birth an never got pregnant so told my RE felt as my endo has came back an he done a lap, dieysnoic d&C an hyscope again an found endo again so he removed it again. Had that done oct 23 2012 an finally got to start trying again in Nov.
> 
> Sorry this was long. Forgive me. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow hun you have been through alot! My DH also has low-normal count but thankfully it has been going up everytime. When I first went to my OBGYN she told me alot of couples never even know that there is an issue until they start trying. Most people dont walk around thinking they have an issue with ttc until it doesn't happen. I believe it because DD was a total shock..Now of course it was with my ex but It happened within us dating of 2 month... on the 3rd month I found out & was in total shock.. Now that I have been with DH we were really trying back in 2010 but were preventing. We realized something was up once a year rolled around & nothing so we finally got help from my obgyn who referred us to a FS. Its still taking time but I told him that once we do finally get our :bfp: I want to definately start trying for the next because who knows how long it may take. I always said I wanted to have all my kids by 32... Call me crazy lol but my mom had my baby brother when she was 30 & it was nice cause we never felt that we werent cool cause we were hanging out with her lol & I want my kids to feel the same.
> 
> I work in a jail & have expressed many times on this thread how sometimes its extremely hard & I Want to throw in the town because I see all these crack addicts & cocaine users that are pregnant & I think.. Gosh you know I have a great job, a home & loving husband & it still hasnt happened. I just dont see how some women who live on the streets & have nasty habbits are bringing babies into this world when they cant take care of themselfClick to expand...
> 
> I thought would have this much trouble on getting pregnant. Here I'm now 41 an praying to get pregnant again soon as our RE will only do a few more treatments an if I don't get pregnant before times is up. I don't think I can handle stopping yet. That is also why I'm so worried this cycle maybe a bust as then may only have 2 more treatments an that's it. I pray it's not since he had found endo once again when I had my surgeries. I want so bad to be pregnant before Christmas but it may not go that way. If not may not be able to do another IUI until after the New year due to if af is delayed due to my meds on I can't do a IUI on dec 18 as my mother is getting out of nursing home to come home so we will have to miss the IUI then.
> 
> I really hope you get your BFP soon an can try again for another after so long. I sure hate all of us has to fight to get pregnant. I wished we could just get pregnant very easily like these we see out on the streets but oh NO not us. We all got to fight tooth an nail to get our babies. No Fair at all. I've even yelled that before..
> 
> Thanks for not judging me also on having other children. That makes me feel a lot better.Click to expand...

I would never judge you at all on that hun! 

I truly do hope you get your bfp soon so that way you can have your bundle of joy. Have you talked to your RE about if they last two treatments dont work?? & when you say treatments do you mean you have 2 iuis left?? 

What about IVF?? Has your RE mentioned that?


----------



## biggerfamily

Beautifullei2 said:


> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> I so don't want to get a - on a hpt again plus this weekend my oldest daughter is going to be in a Christmas parade an then giving out cookies an hot cocoa that day. I don't want to see a - before then as will be so down the whole weekend.
> 
> I know I should had told you ladies I've got other children but was scared to. Please forgive me. It took me 7yrs for our 1st an 11 yrs for our 2nd.
> 
> 
> This will be our last if get pregnant due to my age :cry: Plus our RE will only do so many treatments with me which not many left now. :nope:
> 
> I have my FXed for you hun! :flower:
> 
> why cant your doc just do a blood draw on you to see if your pregnant rather than having you POAS?
> 
> No need to apologize! I also have a daughter who is 5 & a step daughter who is going to be 12.. People look at me crazy when we are in public because I am 26 so they try & do the math when I have my oldest with me lol. Your weekend sounds like a lot of fun! I really hope its a + & it will be something to celebrate!
> 
> If you dont mind me asking, why did it take so long to conceive the others?? Did they give you a diagnosis or where you all not trying, not preventing?Click to expand...
> 
> On our first she was a supize to us. We had ttc for years without using anything but we really didn't think of any issues as we was working out butts off all the time. I had a car accident an was recovering from it when found out I was pregnant. After we tried for so many years we just gave up an then boom it happened. We dont' have no ideal what was wrong as never was checked.
> 
> Now on our 2nd we had ttc for years an I fially told my Dh there is something wrong I should been already pregnant years ago. So we found us a RE an my Dh got tested first an found out his sperm count was only 3million. But the RE we found after told us the issues left us. So we had to get another Re an he tested me an said all was good with me an DH count was low but he wasn't worried. So we put me on clomid an done trigger shot an never got pregnant. Tried Clomid again an same thing so I got mad an looked for a RE that seemed to care more an found one.
> 
> Our new re tested me an retested DH an he done 1 IUI on me an said no more until DH got his counts up. So he helped us found a doctor for my DH an they found out why my Dh counts we're so low an put him on Clomid an he took all types of vitamins an after a year we finally got to go back to our RE an I told him no more IUI until test me farther an he done a lap with hyscopye an found mild endo an removed it an when had my IUI aug 2010 I got pregnant. After had our 2nd child we wanted to try again an started 8 weeks after the birth an never got pregnant so told my RE felt as my endo has came back an he done a lap, dieysnoic d&C an hyscope again an found endo again so he removed it again. Had that done oct 23 2012 an finally got to start trying again in Nov.
> 
> Sorry this was long. Forgive me. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow hun you have been through alot! My DH also has low-normal count but thankfully it has been going up everytime. When I first went to my OBGYN she told me alot of couples never even know that there is an issue until they start trying. Most people dont walk around thinking they have an issue with ttc until it doesn't happen. I believe it because DD was a total shock..Now of course it was with my ex but It happened within us dating of 2 month... on the 3rd month I found out & was in total shock.. Now that I have been with DH we were really trying back in 2010 but were preventing. We realized something was up once a year rolled around & nothing so we finally got help from my obgyn who referred us to a FS. Its still taking time but I told him that once we do finally get our :bfp: I want to definately start trying for the next because who knows how long it may take. I always said I wanted to have all my kids by 32... Call me crazy lol but my mom had my baby brother when she was 30 & it was nice cause we never felt that we werent cool cause we were hanging out with her lol & I want my kids to feel the same.
> 
> I work in a jail & have expressed many times on this thread how sometimes its extremely hard & I Want to throw in the town because I see all these crack addicts & cocaine users that are pregnant & I think.. Gosh you know I have a great job, a home & loving husband & it still hasnt happened. I just dont see how some women who live on the streets & have nasty habbits are bringing babies into this world when they cant take care of themselfClick to expand...
> 
> I thought would have this much trouble on getting pregnant. Here I'm now 41 an praying to get pregnant again soon as our RE will only do a few more treatments an if I don't get pregnant before times is up. I don't think I can handle stopping yet. That is also why I'm so worried this cycle maybe a bust as then may only have 2 more treatments an that's it. I pray it's not since he had found endo once again when I had my surgeries. I want so bad to be pregnant before Christmas but it may not go that way. If not may not be able to do another IUI until after the New year due to if af is delayed due to my meds on I can't do a IUI on dec 18 as my mother is getting out of nursing home to come home so we will have to miss the IUI then.
> 
> I really hope you get your BFP soon an can try again for another after so long. I sure hate all of us has to fight to get pregnant. I wished we could just get pregnant very easily like these we see out on the streets but oh NO not us. We all got to fight tooth an nail to get our babies. No Fair at all. I've even yelled that before..
> 
> Thanks for not judging me also on having other children. That makes me feel a lot better.Click to expand...
> 
> I would never judge you at all on that hun!
> 
> I truly do hope you get your bfp soon so that way you can have your bundle of joy. Have you talked to your RE about if they last two treatments dont work?? & when you say treatments do you mean you have 2 iuis left??
> 
> What about IVF?? Has your RE mentioned that?Click to expand...

He will not do IVF on someone my age... :cry: On the treatments I'm speaking of is the IUI's will only have 2 more left an that will be it but if this cycle don't work will ask him how many more is left now since he found endo this time. I hope he don't say only 2 more as so guess we have to look for a another RE next year. IVF is really high in cost an we pay everything out of pocket. 

We all need our BFP soon so can move on an not worry about IF each living day.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- I feel the same way about DD.. When I first told my mom I was TTC with DH she had the nerve to tell me " You should be thankful you have your daughter & step daughter" It made me cry but then I explained to her how it made me feel. She has eventually come around but at first she would blow me off it I brought it up.


----------



## biggerfamily

Got to run for now going to nursing home to see my mother an then store. Thanks for listening to me today ladies an thanks for not judgeing me. I've been judged by others an this is the very first not being judge that makes me feel more at peace. 


Have a great day ladies an God Bless each an everyone one. FX 4 us all... 

Grateful have a good day hun an take care. Sorry having to run but got to be at nursing home before they close doors at 7pm.


----------



## Grateful365

I don't have any children but I don't hold it against any of you lol :flower: We are all trying for the same thing....a baby. I guess the only difference is that at least you know it is physically 'possible' for you to get pregnant. I've always had the feeling that I cannot have kids...ever since I was young. I am now 33 years old and have yet to ever be pregnant. But I am HOPEFUL!!! What an exciting day it will be!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

That's awful Lei! I'm sorry you had to go through that. I can tell you that, nobody in my life except for ONE person (my best friend in the world), (well besides my DH) knows that I'm even on Clomid or that we're trying this hard to conceive. Not my mother, my siblings, my DH's family - nobody. I just don't want everyone in my life knowing my struggles with this and that is the same reason that if (hopefully when) i get my :bfp: i won't be sharing that information with anyone but you ladies and obviously my DH and my best friend. Not even my mom. It will have to wait until I've reached a "safer" point in the pregnancy bc my last m/c was just too difficult.


----------



## Beautifullei2

DH & I barely told them this past august. I talk to my mom about everything & it wad killing me not telling her about something so huge. My mom & brothers know but I'm so greatful they don't hound us about it :) 

really hope we all get our bfp soon


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> DH & I barely told them this past august. I talk to my mom about everything & it wad killing me not telling her about something so huge. My mom & brothers know but I'm so greatful they don't hound us about it :)
> 
> really hope we all get our bfp soon

I don't like discussing any of it with my family either...it just seems to add to the stress. I don't want them asking each month either how it's going if it's not going. I also feel that my mother would be telling me that taking the medications is bad and I shouldn't do it (she is so anti-medications), and I don't want to hear her opinion on it - at all. It's hard enough and keeping it private seems to be working well and keeping the stress levels down. It's hard for people to understand anyways who don't have a problem conceiving.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful- that's true which is why it took so long for me to say anything but they never ask. I'm sure they wonder though :)

It was kind of nice because I found out my mom had problems ttc my older brother. she said it took her 3 years of charting, temping & fs visit & when she finally stopped trying she got pregnant. Then a few months after having him she got pregnant with me :)


----------



## biggerfamily

Really down tonight... :cry: tried a test n it was a BFN


----------



## Grateful365

biggerfamily said:


> Really down tonight... :cry: tried a test n it was a BFN

I'm sorry :cry: It is still quite early though isn't it? I hear all the time about people saying they didn't get a positive until after their actual period start date....? 

:hugs:


----------



## biggerfamily

Grateful365 said:


> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> Really down tonight... :cry: tried a test n it was a BFN
> 
> I'm sorry :cry: It is still quite early though isn't it? I hear all the time about people saying they didn't get a positive until after their actual period start date....?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm so confused not sure what dpo I'm at now. One chart says 11 other say 12 an got to test tomorrow morning an now know it be a - I don't relly know when I ovulated since had a trigger shot as dont know when after shot will ovulate. I feel so darn dum.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hun don't beat yourself up :hugs: most don't get a positive until after their missed period. Remember your not out until AF shows. I'm gonna stay positive for you doll.


----------



## Grateful365

I'm with Beautifullei2 - Your not out until you actually get AF. I'm staying positive for you too. :flower:

And don't say you feel dumb because all of this fertility stuff is so dang confusing. I don't understand half of what some people are talking about on here or all the different meds, triggers, etc. 

Keep your chin up.


----------



## Jenna_KA

biggerfamily said:


> Really down tonight... :cry: tried a test n it was a BFN

It can still be too early to see it ESPECIALLY since you tested at night. Try again with FMU


----------



## biggerfamily

Another BFN so it's over. Calling doctors office an then stopping the suppoties. 

I going sleep this weekend off. :cry:


Never going to get my HOPES up ever again... Sick of being CRUSHED. :cry::cry:


----------



## Grateful365

biggerfamily said:


> Another BFN so it's over. Calling doctors office an then stopping the suppoties.
> 
> I going sleep this weekend off. :cry:
> 
> 
> Never going to get my HOPES up ever again... Sick of being CRUSHED. :cry::cry:

I'm so sorry it showed - again. We can relate to how your feeling. I still wouldn't call it completely over until you get AF. Many pregnancy tests read negative and then a positive later.

Will be thinking of ya today :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

BIGGERFAMILY I agree with GRATEFUL hun! Your not out until she shows. We all know the emotions you are going through & we understand how your feeling. Just know we are here to support you & if you need us we will be here :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:flow::flow:*biggerfamily--*:hugs::hugs: I am very sad to hear you so down. Please try to cheer up. I know this process isn't easy, and if I don't get my bfp this cycle I'll be upset too. But you can't give up *hope*. Sometimes that's all we have.

I know it's cliche, but I truly do believe that everything DOES happen for a reason. You could still be pregnant, you do not know until AF shows up - but if you are not - just know that it simply wasn't your month. *Believing* is a major part of this process.

We are ALL here for you, surrouding you with support as this process is just, at times, unbearable. Let us be here to help lift you up!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs: <3 <3 <3


----------



## Allika

I agree with the others....as long as AF doesnt show it's not over. You might not have implemented until 12 DPO and it takes some time for the hormones to build up to where it's detectable in a HPT.

It's so stupid how we know all these things, still we drive ourselves insane by guessing symptoms and testing really early.

I tested yesterday (CD+6), real genious move of me, of course it was negative....lol.

On a different note...have any of you seen a psychic?

I went to a Renaissance Festival the other day and for fun we went to a psychic and even though she just had mine and my husband's birthdate she shuffled the cards, looked at me and said.

"Yo're having issues with your ovaries, there is something wrong with your hormone level. You are having trouble conceiving....Are you aware of this?"

I replied "Yes", she then went on and told me...."I am sorry to tell you this, you are a beautiful girl but you need to lose 10 lbs to make this happen" (btw I am not a big girl, my BMI is around 26 so only slightly elevated). Then she said, that she sees 3 pregnancies but only 2 positive outcomes. She usually doesnt tell people when she sees something bad but she thought I should know that I will get pregnant 3 times. How creepy is that?????

So obviously I lost 8 lbs....after that. lol. And even if I am pregnant this time....I am going to be so worried because of what she said!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika- I didn't see a pyschic per say.. I honestly dont know what you would call her lol but my mom sees her & told me that the lady had been telling my mom to have me call her. I blew it off for a while but eventually called her & she came over. 
She told me things NOOOO one knew about, not even my husband ... it completely had me in tears because these were things that no one would know. She had me stand up & knew about procedures I had done just by touching my body. She knew DH & I were trying to conceive & told us that it would happen by the end of the year. Then she told me about a promotion (which happened) that DH & I were going to have money issues in the summer (it happened) & about my daughter getting her fingers caught in the door (it happened. Its crazy.. the only thing that didnt happen was the pregnancy. DH & I were actually talking about that last night & was laughing saying..damn she got everything right but that.. I told him I highly doubt it because this month I have been so out of it with these migraines & I had some wine & all kinds of junk.lol (I wasn't on my A game this month)


----------



## biggerfamily

Fast post before tryn to sleep again.

Call doctors office an told them the results was a - an the nurse told me not to stop my Prometrium vaginal suppositories until Monday. She said I may have ovulated a day later an it may take time for the HPT to become + so she said for me to test again on Monday morning. Then if a - then stop the vaginal suppositories but for now try to rest an relax an pray. So that made me feel a little better. 

Thought I would share this with you ladies before I go back to bed for a while. I'm so tired an being :cry: most of the morning before talked to them. Hope she is right. If not plans is when AF shows again call an make appointment to start process once again but I don't know if I get to do one this month in Dec since mother coming home from nursing home just have to wait see if AF shows an then count to see. 

Gone to bed now. Please keep FX for us. :hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

Allika - That is crazy! At least she did see 3 pregnancies, thats awesome. The only psycic I have contatced is the Magic 8 ball...LOL I asked it if I was pregnant and it said "Absolutely". LOL :wacko:

Beautifullei2- FX for you this month anyways! So cool that all the rest of what she has said came true (except the fingers getting smashed in a door...not cool LOL).

Biggerfamily - I understand how you feel partially. I feel like I am running out of time and I haven't even had one child yet....talk about feeling rushed and nervous. I do also believe that we have to pray for what we would like, and accept what we receive. Things DO happen for a reason and in their own good time. What is BEST for you, is what WILL happen. Try to have faith in that and NOT WORRY....let go and let destiny happen. (I know I know....easier said then done). I am still refusing to test....I can't handle it. LOL If AF doesnt show on Monday....I might think about it. I felt like I had some bad AF cramps yesterday morning but they only lasted about 30 minutes and then disappeared. They have not returned.


----------



## Beautifullei2

grateful-- Oh the fingers smashing thing happened. She said it would happen to DD & one weekend she went to her dads & told me he accidently smashed them in the door. My poor baby. 

Its thre pregnancy that is yet to happen & I highly doubt it will happen this month just because I haven't been watching myself closely on eating, drinking & dh ran out of ginseng & we havent been back to buy more. (im being lazy lol) Not to mention when my migraines are so bad I take a vicodin to help because sometimes the motrin doesnt help at all. 

BIGGERFAMILY- Ive got everything crossed for you hun


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lei, I'm totally going to test on Sunday, I'll be 9DPO which I know is early but AF is due on the 4th (Tuesday) and my DH leaves to go out of town on Sunday so I'm going for it. I CANNOT FREAKIN WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't know why I'm so excited because I"m pretty sure AF is around the corner but hey, if I'm not prego, and I start AF, my best friends birthday is on the 9th so we'll go out and celebrate that and I'll have a couple of drinks as a consolation lol.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Lei, I'm totally going to test on Sunday, I'll be 9DPO which I know is early but AF is due on the 4th (Tuesday) and my DH leaves to go out of town on Sunday so I'm going for it. I CANNOT FREAKIN WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't know why I'm so excited because I"m pretty sure AF is around the corner but hey, if I'm not prego, and I start AF, my best friends birthday is on the 9th so we'll go out and celebrate that and I'll have a couple of drinks as a consolation lol.

Yay can't wait!! 
HA I hear that!!!!! I am having a graduation party for my best friend on the
15th & if I don't get my bfp on the 10th Ill be drowing in my sorrows lol! :dohh:


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> Lei, I'm totally going to test on Sunday, I'll be 9DPO which I know is early but AF is due on the 4th (Tuesday) and my DH leaves to go out of town on Sunday so I'm going for it. I CANNOT FREAKIN WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't know why I'm so excited because I"m pretty sure AF is around the corner but hey, if I'm not prego, and I start AF, my best friends birthday is on the 9th so we'll go out and celebrate that and I'll have a couple of drinks as a consolation lol.
> 
> Yay can't wait!!
> HA I hear that!!!!! I am having a graduation party for my best friend on the
> 15th & if I don't get my bfp on the 10th Ill be drowing in my sorrows lol! :dohh:Click to expand...

Looks like we are all within about a week of each other so thats pretty cool! If AF doesn't show Monday...I will test Tuesday the 4th probably.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

WOOT, fingers crossed for all of us. This next week and a half will be very telling!!!

So, not to be TMI, but I am having excess discharge this morning and that's nor normal for me lol. Does that have anything to do with Clomid?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful365 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> Lei, I'm totally going to test on Sunday, I'll be 9DPO which I know is early but AF is due on the 4th (Tuesday) and my DH leaves to go out of town on Sunday so I'm going for it. I CANNOT FREAKIN WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't know why I'm so excited because I"m pretty sure AF is around the corner but hey, if I'm not prego, and I start AF, my best friends birthday is on the 9th so we'll go out and celebrate that and I'll have a couple of drinks as a consolation lol.
> 
> Yay can't wait!!
> HA I hear that!!!!! I am having a graduation party for my best friend on the
> 15th & if I don't get my bfp on the 10th Ill be drowing in my sorrows lol! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like we are all within about a week of each other so thats pretty cool! If AF doesn't show Monday...I will test Tuesday the 4th probably.Click to expand...

Your chart is looking good :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin4ABump said:


> WOOT, fingers crossed for all of us. This next week and a half will be very telling!!!
> 
> So, not to be TMI, but I am having excess discharge this morning and that's nor normal for me lol. Does that have anything to do with Clomid?

Clomid usually tends to "dry you out" down there, but it CAN be a sign of pregnancy *hint hint* :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Jenna_KA said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> WOOT, fingers crossed for all of us. This next week and a half will be very telling!!!
> 
> So, not to be TMI, but I am having excess discharge this morning and that's nor normal for me lol. Does that have anything to do with Clomid?
> 
> Clomid usually tends to "dry you out" down there, but it CAN be a sign of pregnancy *hint hint* :)Click to expand...

Oh geez Jenna!! That would be a-mazing! :shrug::winkwink:


----------



## Allika

How are you ladies feeling from a temperature point of view? I feel extremely hot, wasn't able to sleep under my blanket all night because I was sweating so much....


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> How are you ladies feeling from a temperature point of view? I feel extremely hot, wasn't able to sleep under my blanket all night because I was sweating so much....

That could be a good sign! I feel fine temperature wise...not too hot or anything. BB's hurt pretty bad today though. No cramping except for 30 minutes yesterday morning and then a weird 5 minutes episode on Wednesday night in the car.

My BBT Thermometer is driving me crazy though. When i took my temp this morning it first said 97 something....I thought....oh bummer that can't be right! So I took my temp on a normal thermometer and it said 98.4. I took my temp again on the BBT thermo and it now said 98.6. Errrrrr! Maybe I will buy a new one for next cycle...


----------



## Hopin4ABump

So...is it Sunday yet? :angelnot:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Allika, clomid gave me craaaazy hot flashes I was sooo hot. That's normal.

Hopin4ABump, just 2 more days! :happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Honestly, I know AF is on her way. My bb's always get super sore before I start. I'm just in denial and I want to take a pregnancy test. How silly is that. This is beyond irritating!!! :wacko:


----------



## LDizzy30

I am so glad that I'm not the only one...My mom works for TANIF (I think that's how you spell it). She deals with either approving or denying state benefits to families with severely disabled children. She does not want me to have any other children. She tells me everytime I start trying to talk to her about having a child, that I'm too old (I'm 30) and that my children are too old (10 & 7), and that we wouldn't have a very close family if we had a child together. My boys dad and I got divorced 4 years ago and my DH and I have been together 2 years. My DH family supports us. 
We want to have a child...obviously, or I wouldn't be on this forum! We feel we are ready for one, financially and emotionally. I just wish I could talk to my mom about our infertility issues and have her support me instead of bring me down. 
Just a little background on me.

I really love that you guys listen and support each other, no questions asked. It's so sweet, and I'm glad I joined this thread. 

My fingers are crossed for you all and prayers are definitely being sent up daily!


----------



## Allika

Jenna_KA said:


> Allika, clomid gave me craaaazy hot flashes I was sooo hot. That's normal.
> 
> But I took Femara and that is already out of my system? At least according to what my Doctor said...
> 
> While I took Femara I had no effects. When I did Clomid a few months ago I had the hot flashes too!
> 
> Apart from me feeling so warm the only other thing is lower back pain I've been having since yesterday...but that might have been from sitting around or so...


----------



## Grateful365

LDizzy30 said:


> I am so glad that I'm not the only one...My mom works for TANIF (I think that's how you spell it). She deals with either approving or denying state benefits to families with severely disabled children. She does not want me to have any other children. She tells me everytime I start trying to talk to her about having a child, that I'm too old (I'm 30) and that my children are too old (10 & 7), and that we wouldn't have a very close family if we had a child together. My boys dad and I got divorced 4 years ago and my DH and I have been together 2 years. My DH family supports us.
> We want to have a child...obviously, or I wouldn't be on this forum! We feel we are ready for one, financially and emotionally. I just wish I could talk to my mom about our infertility issues and have her support me instead of bring me down.
> Just a little background on me.
> 
> I really love that you guys listen and support each other, no questions asked. It's so sweet, and I'm glad I joined this thread.
> 
> My fingers are crossed for you all and prayers are definitely being sent up daily!

Too OLD?!?! Errrrrrrr! :growlmad: LOL I'm 33 and still trying for #1!

Yes we all seem to nderstand each other in here and it's so awesome to have people who understand what your going through for sure. It also helps alleviate the need to discuss so much with friends or family because I mean come on.....your dying to talk about it each month....the waiting, the symptoms, etc. More fun with people who are all in the same boat :)


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Honestly, I know AF is on her way. My bb's always get super sore before I start. I'm just in denial and I want to take a pregnancy test. How silly is that. This is beyond irritating!!! :wacko:

HA HA Hopin4 - not silly at all....because we ALL KNOW that you can be pregnant even when you FEEL you aren't! :thumbup:

TGIF!:happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful365 said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> Honestly, I know AF is on her way. My bb's always get super sore before I start. I'm just in denial and I want to take a pregnancy test. How silly is that. This is beyond irritating!!! :wacko:
> 
> HA HA Hopin4 - not silly at all....because we ALL KNOW that you can be pregnant even when you FEEL you aren't! :thumbup:
> 
> TGIF!:happydance:Click to expand...

<3


----------



## Beautifullei2

LDizzy30 said:


> I am so glad that I'm not the only one...My mom works for TANIF (I think that's how you spell it). She deals with either approving or denying state benefits to families with severely disabled children. She does not want me to have any other children. She tells me everytime I start trying to talk to her about having a child, that I'm too old (I'm 30) and that my children are too old (10 & 7), and that we wouldn't have a very close family if we had a child together. My boys dad and I got divorced 4 years ago and my DH and I have been together 2 years. My DH family supports us.
> We want to have a child...obviously, or I wouldn't be on this forum! We feel we are ready for one, financially and emotionally. I just wish I could talk to my mom about our infertility issues and have her support me instead of bring me down.
> Just a little background on me.
> 
> I really love that you guys listen and support each other, no questions asked. It's so sweet, and I'm glad I joined this thread.
> 
> My fingers are crossed for you all and prayers are definitely being sent up daily!


It would be nice to talk about it openly but the lack of support just brings you down. Thats how I was with my mom & it hurt more than anything especially cause she went through the same issues. You are definately not to old at all to be having a kid. That is just crazy... & me personally I like that gap between my DD & DH'S DD because she helps take care of my daughter.. & WHEN we have another I will have 2 helpers :) 





Allika said:


> Jenna_KA said:
> 
> 
> Allika, clomid gave me craaaazy hot flashes I was sooo hot. That's normal.
> 
> But I took Femara and that is already out of my system? At least according to what my Doctor said...
> 
> While I took Femara I had no effects. When I did Clomid a few months ago I had the hot flashes too!
> 
> Apart from me feeling so warm the only other thing is lower back pain I've been having since yesterday...but that might have been from sitting around or so...
> 
> I am always hot...last night it was cool out & I managed to turn the ac to 68 lol.. I feel bad for my hunny & dd's but obviously not that bad lmao.. I just gave them extra covers hahahClick to expand...


----------



## LDizzy30

Too OLD?!?! Errrrrrrr! :growlmad: LOL I'm 33 and still trying for #1!

Yes we all seem to nderstand each other in here and it's so awesome to have people who understand what your going through for sure. It also helps alleviate the need to discuss so much with friends or family because I mean come on.....your dying to talk about it each month....the waiting, the symptoms, etc. More fun with people who are all in the same boat :)[/QUOTE]

I know right! I hate it when my mom makes me feel like that. On another note, one of my policyholders came in yesterday and she said she had her first child at 48! What is weird is I didn't even bring it up, I mean why would I? I sell auto & home insurance! Lol. Miracles happen any time. I think it was exacly what I needed to hear to be inspired.

You're right, for the past 2 years I've had the POAS & Google addiction, just to check and re-check any symptoms and reveiw test results. I was driving me crazy and then I started reading about other women having issues like me. Finally I decided to join this site, and I'm glad I did. I've been dying to talk about this with people is my shoes, cause it doesn't seem like anyone else understands how you feel after the 24th pregnancy test and seeing that -...

Anywho, I'm on day 4 Femara. So far all still feeling no side effects. It's weird cause I feel like if these 5 little pills could change my life, I should be feeling a like something's going on inside! Call me crazy! :wacko:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ldizzy- Oh hun you will! When you get closer to O you will definately start feeling tons of stuff going on! TRUST ME LOL! Then you will be like "damn why did I say that" hahaha ! In the end its well worth it though :flower:


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Since today is the last day of the month I changed the title of the thread!! Im lazy to ready back so could everyone PLEASE send me your testing dates if I have not already updated them on the front page! THANKS DOLLS *


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> *Since today is the last day of the month I changed the title of the thread!! Im lazy to ready back so could everyone PLEASE send me your testing dates if I have not already updated them on the front page! THANKS DOLLS *

It's crazy to see how many people have come and gone since they got their :bfp:!! I kinda want to stick around if I ever get mine, hope y'all don't mind!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> *Since today is the last day of the month I changed the title of the thread!! Im lazy to ready back so could everyone PLEASE send me your testing dates if I have not already updated them on the front page! THANKS DOLLS *
> 
> It's crazy to see how many people have come and gone since they got their :bfp:!! I kinda want to stick around if I ever get mine, hope y'all don't mind!Click to expand...

I know!! we actually talked about that not to long ago! Its bitter sweet I guess you could say because we follow each other throughout the journey & when it finally does happen we dont get to see much of how mommy & baby are doing! Im super thankful Jenna has stuck around though cause I love when she shares her bump pictures! I will def. be sticking around to support whoever did not get there bfp's !! We still have to root each other on! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jenna_KA

I'm glad you ladies have promised to stick around I'm still sad about the other ladies dipping out. I feel like the pregnancy threads don't like me anyways lol! Every time I post in there I don't get any response. Plus you all are my real BNB friends anyways :hugs: and I like to cheer you on! It feeds my obsessions lol!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> I'm glad you ladies have promised to stick around I'm still sad about the other ladies dipping out. I feel like the pregnancy threads don't like me anyways lol! Every time I post in there I don't get any response. Plus you all are my real BNB friends anyways :hugs: and I like to cheer you on! It feeds my obsessions lol!

WE LOVE FEEDING YOUR OBSESSIONS & I LOVE LIVING THROUGH YOUR PREGNANCY :winkwink: 

I figured out why I had not gotten CH'S! Apparently FF requires you to have 6 pre 0 temps before it will give you your ch's :dohh: 

Anywho I just added in random ones because prior O temps dont do anything for me.. Im just worried about the Post- O temps!! Woot Woot! :happydance:


----------



## LDizzy30

Beautifullei2 said:


> *Since today is the last day of the month I changed the title of the thread!! Im lazy to ready back so could everyone PLEASE send me your testing dates if I have not already updated them on the front page! THANKS DOLLS *

I'm gonna be testing 12/23/12 on my sisters due date! I'm going to be an aunt to little Miss Kensington Noelle! <3


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:happydance::happydance: WOOOOOOOOOOOOOT :happydance::happydance:

Wahooooo Lei :)


----------



## Grateful365

I hope one of us gets a BFP this month! It makes me excited thinking of it....even if it isn't me! I will be SO happy to see someone get one who has been waiting and waiting! Come on BFP's!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Since it's getting close to test date/AF.....am I allowed to obsess over symptoms now? j/k

But seriously....my BB's hurt really bad today. Its probably in my mind but I dont remember them normally hurting this much. Very very sore!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful365 said:


> Since it's getting close to test date/AF.....am I allowed to obsess over symptoms now? j/k
> 
> But seriously....my BB's hurt really bad today. Its probably in my mind but I dont remember them normally hurting this much. Very very sore!

Lol your close enough haha!!! :winkwink:


----------



## biggerfamily

Hello dear ladies,
I finally got me some rest an talked to DH for a while about things. He was so glad that the nurse talked to me for about 20mins this morning on the phone an all. 

Ok enough about me. 


Someone was talking about being called OLD. being in your 30's isn't OLD. I've been called OLD because I'm now 41. Even my doctor said I was OLD. That made me feel bad when he said that then he said I really didn't mean for it to come out like that. He said he was sorry but I'll never forget being called OLD. 

Now on the Thread change it scared me for a sec as I thought lost contact with everyone but then seen didn't. I was like Sheww. Wee... 


HOw is everyone feeling today? I feel some better but on edge.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I feel te same way Grateful, about at least ONE OF US getting a :bfp:!!! It will lift my spirits TONS if someone does.:happydance::happydance:

You're always allowed to obsess over your symptoms :) hehe that's what this thread is all abot LOL that's why I love it bc you guys don't think I'm crazy!!


----------



## Grateful365

Glad your feeling a bit better Biggerfamily...it can be so emotionally exhausting.

I will be bummed if I get AF Monday....BUT I try to prepare myself by always expecting the worst....and HOPING DEEPLY for the BEST! Keeps some of the disappointment at bay. :)

Hopin4 - LOL


You girls are the best ones I've talked to on this website - so fun :thumbup:


----------



## biggerfamily

I'm trying to be supportive an cheerful but right now has been really hard to do. If it hasn't been for you ladies I may have really went in my shell. 

Hopin4ABump did you still want to see my DH list of vitamins he takes. If not I understand. 

Grateful. My temp chart is looking good but I took it off due to after this morning BFN on test. 

I would show you all but not sure if like to see it. I'm trying so hard to be very postive. Oh I think not sure but my (*)(*) feel a little sore but I'm not sure for now. Crazy Eh?


----------



## Beautifullei2

biggerfamily said:


> I'm trying to be supportive an cheerful but right now has been really hard to do. If it hasn't been for you ladies I may have really went in my shell.
> 
> Hopin4ABump did you still want to see my DH list of vitamins he takes. If not I understand.
> 
> Grateful. My temp chart is looking good but I took it off due to after this morning BFN on test.
> 
> I would show you all but not sure if like to see it. I'm trying so hard to be very postive. Oh I think not sure but my (*)(*) feel a little sore but I'm not sure for now. Crazy Eh?

I would love to see your hubbys vitamins.. Anything I can get my dh on would be great :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> I'm trying to be supportive an cheerful but right now has been really hard to do. If it hasn't been for you ladies I may have really went in my shell.
> 
> Hopin4ABump did you still want to see my DH list of vitamins he takes. If not I understand.
> 
> Grateful. My temp chart is looking good but I took it off due to after this morning BFN on test.
> 
> I would show you all but not sure if like to see it. I'm trying so hard to be very postive. Oh I think not sure but my (*)(*) feel a little sore but I'm not sure for now. Crazy Eh?
> 
> I would love to see your hubbys vitamins.. Anything I can get my dh on would be great :)Click to expand...

I second that, yes please!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> I would love to see your hubbys vitamins.. Anything I can get my dh on would be great :)

I have also read that its good for DH to eat bananas and walnuts....have any of you heard this? I'm gonna have him try it next month :winkwink: if we get a BFN


----------



## biggerfamily

Beautifullei2 said:


> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> I'm trying to be supportive an cheerful but right now has been really hard to do. If it hasn't been for you ladies I may have really went in my shell.
> 
> Hopin4ABump did you still want to see my DH list of vitamins he takes. If not I understand.
> 
> Grateful. My temp chart is looking good but I took it off due to after this morning BFN on test.
> 
> I would show you all but not sure if like to see it. I'm trying so hard to be very postive. Oh I think not sure but my (*)(*) feel a little sore but I'm not sure for now. Crazy Eh?
> 
> I would love to see your hubbys vitamins.. Anything I can get my dh on would be great :)Click to expand...


Here is the list..
Oneaday for men with Lycopene in it.
Vitamin C-1000 with Rose Hips once a day
1000 mg fishoil with Co-Enzyme Q-10 30 Mg once a day.
Acetyl L-Carnitine 250mg once a day.
Alpha Lipoci Acid 200mg 
L-Carnitine 500mg once a day
L-Arginine 500mg once a day 


I've also got what all these vitamins does for the sperm. If you all like to see that I'll post that also. My Dh count used to 3million an now his count is 114 million an that is before they was his swimmers. After the wash this last time his count was 41million.


----------



## Grateful365

biggerfamily said:


> Here is the list..
> Oneaday for men with Lycopene in it.
> Vitamin C-1000 with Rose Hips once a day
> 1000 mg fishoil with Co-Enzyme Q-10 30 Mg once a day.
> Acetyl L-Carnitine 250mg once a day.
> Alpha Lipoci Acid 200mg
> L-Carnitine 500mg once a day
> L-Arginine 500mg once a day
> 
> 
> I've also got what all these vitamins does for the sperm. If you all like to see that I'll post that also. My Dh count used to 3million an now his count is 114 million an that is before they was his swimmers. After the wash this last time his count was 41million.

Do you know if any of them help Sperm Morphology?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*biggerfamily* -- i would love to know what does what on your list. thank you so much for taking the time to post your research!


----------



## biggerfamily

When your DH is takeing a multivitamin make sure it has Lycopene in it. Why? Here is why? Lycopene It's the most common cartenoid in the human body and a very potent antioxidant. Lycopene has been shown to increase sperm fertility. Fruits and vegetables that are high in lycopene include tomatoes, watermelon, pink grapefruit, pink guava, papaya, and red bell pepper. 

Vitamin C - research suggests it may prevent sperm from "clumping" together and that it increases sperm count.
Omega-3 fatty acids in fish oil may enhance fertility and help volume.

Fish oil has been found to not only promote a healthy pregnancy, but aid in the development of the baby's brain & helps the volume.

Coenzyme Q10-Increases sperm count and motility. Helps with damage. 

L-Carnitine & Acetyl-L-carnitine play a key role in sperm energy metabolism. Many clinical studies have shown that carnitines play an important role in sperm function by affecting sperm motility, sperm morphology, sperm concentration, and sperm count. L-carnitine and Acetyl-L-carnitine may also help to protect sperm by mitigating the production of damaging free radicals. 

Antioxidants include Vitamin C, Vitamin E, Alpha Lipoic Acid. There have also been studies to suggest that 4 grams daily of Acetyl-L-Carnitine helps sperm motility (movement) - and may also be helpful. 

If Acetyl-L-Carnitine is taken, then the antioxidant Alpha Lipoic Acid should be taken with it.

alpha-lipoic acid as an antioxidant of sperm motility 

Zinc is an essential nutrient for proper sperm production. A deficiency may result in lowered testosterone levels.. The usual recommended dosage of zinc is about 15 to 30 mg daily, coupled with 1 mg of copper for balance. Too much zinc can be toxic. Do not exceed a dose of 15 to 30 mg daily.

Vitamin E, Supplementation with this antioxidant has been shown to increase sperm motility and to enhance the ability of the sperm to penetrate the egg in test-tube studies.

Taking extra amounts of the vitamin folic acid in the diet can boost the quality and quantity of sperm in men who suffer partial infertility.

L-Arginine doubled sperm volume, improved fertility, and increased sperm health. 

Because sperm require 74 days to mature, these nutritional supplements should be taken for at least three months to see initial improvement in sperm quality.* Sperm also require up to 20 additional days to be capable of fertilization

Fresh oranges long with drinking lots more water, helps the sperm greatly too.


I've got other tips also. Tips on how to help your CM or what stuff to use to keep sperm safe an not get killed.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:cry::cry: I'm feeling sad. There's a little spotting going on for me tonight. 7DPO. The only thing that is odd is that AF isn't due until Tuesday. Guess it's coming early. She's on her way :cry::cry: </3


----------



## Allika

Could be implantation! Actually around day 7dpo spotting is normal if it comes with implantation. So keep your head up!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Agreed!!! Implantation can happen between 6-12dpo!!! It could ne a great sign as long as it doesn't get heavy :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks guys, but I normally spot before I start, and most women don't experience implantation bleeding do they? Ugh, this sucks and my DH keeps saying I'm overreacting.


----------



## Grateful365

Biggerfamily - Thanks for posting that awesome info!!

Hopin4aBump- Do you normally spot that early though?


----------



## biggerfamily

Hopin4ABump.. It could be IB as ladies can have IB from 6dpo-12dpo so don't loose any hope you've got a better shot than me..


I sure hope you ladies enjoyed the list of information I posted last night. I really hope it very helpfully to everyone.


AFM: Getting ready to hit the road to see our local Christmas parade. Our oldest DD is going to be in it an later give out Christmas cookies an hot cocoa. 

Laters all..


----------



## Jenna_KA

It's baby shower day, weeeee! Hopefully I can handle this, I'm still pretty sick. Had a fever yesterday and still feeling pretty crummy today. But I'm going to tough it out because this should be fun! 

Hopin4ABump, one more day!!

Lei, love your temps this cycle, wow!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks biggerfamily, I appreciate that. I hope you enjoy your DD's visit!! 

Grateful- it's hard for me to say when I normally spot, I've never really had a 'normal' cycle but yes, there have been times I've spotted for two weeks straight before I started AF. My doc put me on Clomid and said it should help with that, who knows. I'm still going to test tomorrow if AF still hasn't shown her ugly face. I had a little spotting this morning but none since. We'll see. 

Jenna I can't wait to hear all about your shower!!!! Hope you feel well enough to enjoy it. 

I'll let you know what tomorrows test shows but I'm 99.9% certain it's going to be a :bfn:!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Can't wait for all the updates tomorrow.....!!! HPT results and shower briefing!!


----------



## Grateful365

Kind of weird thing just happened. I was laying down in bed and got up to get a drink in the kitchen and all the sudden had a very sharp pain in my lower right side. It lasted about 20 seconds and almost made me double over in pain.


----------



## biggerfamily

Grateful365 said:


> Kind of weird thing just happened. I was laying down in bed and got up to get a drink in the kitchen and all the sudden had a very sharp pain in my lower right side. It lasted about 20 seconds and almost made me double over in pain.

Don't quote me on this but it sounds like maybe a cyst busted but I'm not 100% sure but sounds like might had been.

Good Luck to everyone an hope all is doing good. 

AFM: Not testing anymore until monday an if a - then will stop my stuff for AF to come an hope an pray get to do a cycle this month. 

Had a wonderful time at christmas parade then took the younguns to park for a while to play.


----------



## biggerfamily

Hopin4ABump said:


> Thanks biggerfamily, I appreciate that. I hope you enjoy your DD's visit!!
> 
> Grateful- it's hard for me to say when I normally spot, I've never really had a 'normal' cycle but yes, there have been times I've spotted for two weeks straight before I started AF. My doc put me on Clomid and said it should help with that, who knows. I'm still going to test tomorrow if AF still hasn't shown her ugly face. I had a little spotting this morning but none since. We'll see.
> 
> Jenna I can't wait to hear all about your shower!!!! Hope you feel well enough to enjoy it.
> 
> I'll let you know what tomorrows test shows but I'm 99.9% certain it's going to be a :bfn:!!

NEVER say that as you've got a really good shot at it. :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful365 said:


> Kind of weird thing just happened. I was laying down in bed and got up to get a drink in the kitchen and all the sudden had a very sharp pain in my lower right side. It lasted about 20 seconds and almost made me double over in pain.

Grateful, I'm not trying to freak you out, but have you ever had cysts? Just want to make sure, if you have them more than once (sharp, making you double over in pain) I would really suggest you get checked out. Keep us updated!!!! Thinking of you. When are you testing?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

biggerfamily said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> Kind of weird thing just happened. I was laying down in bed and got up to get a drink in the kitchen and all the sudden had a very sharp pain in my lower right side. It lasted about 20 seconds and almost made me double over in pain.
> 
> Don't quote me on this but it sounds like maybe a cyst busted but I'm not 100% sure but sounds like might had been.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone an hope all is doing good.
> 
> AFM: Not testing anymore until monday an if a - then will stop my stuff for AF to come an hope an pray get to do a cycle this month.
> 
> Had a wonderful time at christmas parade then took the younguns to park for a while to play.Click to expand...

biggerfamily we must've been typing this at the same time!


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies have a good evening. 


I'm going to store to get some stuff an something to drink. forgot to get it while was out earlier so got to get something for breakfast an all. 

Night dear friends an thanks for being my BNB Friends.:hugs::happydance:


----------



## Grateful365

I've never felt that exact pain before I don't think...and I have never had any problem with cysts. What caused them and what are they exactly? Can something like that happen at 13 DPO?


----------



## Grateful365

Ya know what? It's almost the same pain I felt in the car about 3 days ago. If it were a cyst would the pain happen once in a while over several days? 

Also - do cysts go away by themselves? (Sorry for all the questions)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Grateful, I think it was just pulling a muscle honestly. I do that all the time, I get up or change position too quickly and get a sharp pain for a few seconds. Just a little tug on your muscles or tendons nothing to worry about. 

Baby shower was wonderful. Got A LOT of clothes!! Only had 3 games which was PERFECT. I'm not a big fan of having 20 million baby shower games. Everything was pretty low key and the whole thing only lasted about 2 hours which is just my style lol especially with me not feeling well. Had a bunch of yummy food and my sister did great decorating (I'll share a few pictures tomorrow) We had such a great time :) Now its bed time for this sick mama. Can't wait to hear about your test tomorrow morning Hopin!


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna_KA said:


> Grateful, I think it was just pulling a muscle honestly. I do that all the time, I get up or change position too quickly and get a sharp pain for a few seconds. Just a little tug on your muscles or tendons nothing to worry about.
> 
> Baby shower was wonderful. Got A LOT of clothes!! Only had 3 games which was PERFECT. I'm not a big fan of having 20 million baby shower games. Everything was pretty low key and the whole thing only lasted about 2 hours which is just my style lol especially with me not feeling well. Had a bunch of yummy food and my sister did great decorating (I'll share a few pictures tomorrow) We had such a great time :) Now its bed time for this sick mama. Can't wait to hear about your test tomorrow morning Hopin!

Thanks Jenna hopefully it's nothing bad anyhow. LOL 

So glad to hear your baby shower went so well! That sounds just my style too...I don't like tons of games (and I don't think most guests like playing that many either). Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Are you testing tomorrow too? Your chart is looking fabulous!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful, I don't know much about cysts, just had a friend that went through exactly what you were describing. Hopefully biggerfamily knows a little more than I do. Keep us posted!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Well, :bfn: I'm so sad. I had preggo dreams all last night and was actually excited to test when I woke up this morning. I peed on the stick and wiped - there was AF. I mean really? Over it. 

Grateful, when are you testing?

Jenna, your shower sounded fabulous, can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Well, :bfn: I'm so sad. I had preggo dreams all last night and was actually excited to test when I woke up this morning. I peed on the stick and wiped - there was AF. I mean really? Over it.
> 
> Grateful, when are you testing?
> 
> Jenna, your shower sounded fabulous, can't wait to see pictures!

Aww Hopin4ABump :hugs: I'm sorry. Its so hard to feel positive I know. 

My temp took a nose drive this morning so AF will probably arrive as usual! Same old same old....:nope:


----------



## Grateful365

I have decided not to test until at least Tuesday is AF doesn't show Monday. I'm not in the mood to see a negative test. :wacko:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin do you usually have a short luteal phase or is it longer... 9dpo just seems to early :( I'm sorry hun. :hugs:


Grateful FXED that temp jumps up more tomorrow!!


Afm I didn't temp this morning! DH & I went out with some friends & danced the night away & I drank a nice martini. I know they say you shouldn't drink while ttc but I'm done following all those rules cause they didn't lead me to a single bfp. So time to play by my rules lol. It was nice to just let loose & have fun. I woke up with my boobs killing me. They were swollen & hurt so now I'm just laying around!!! Anyway happy sunday everyone & hope you all had a great weekend!!!


Jenna I can't wait to see those pictures missy!


----------



## Allika

Beautifullei2 said:


> Hopin do you usually have a short luteal phase or is it longer... 9dpo just seems to early :( I'm sorry hun. :hugs:

I second what Beautifullei2 said. 9 days seems awfully short for a luteal phase. The phase before you ovulate can have a longer or shorter duration, but the phase from O Day to AF hitting is usually 14 days unless you have a very short luteal phase. If you do get your period that shortly after O Day, you need to bring this up with your Doc, cause it's not normal. Around DPO9 is when you have implantation. Even if you implantated very early you wouldn't implant before DPO6, so it's normal that you only have a BFN right now.

I hope that what you feel is AF is Implantation spotting. If it is you should be able to test positive in 3-4 days. If it is really your AF it needs to be discussed with your Doc that your luteal phase is this short as this might be a reason why you haven't gotten pregnant yet.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika I agree!!! I may have to do some google research lol because if it is usually that short then there isn't enough time to have implantation.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ladies I thank you SO much for posting this, I was thinking the exact same thing but I don't know enough about any of this to know what's normal and what's not. I am just not informed enough but I do know that, I had AF on 11/7 and based on a 28 day cycle I should start 12/4 but I guess your cycle is longer if you ovulate later? I'm assuming I ovulated on 11/23 bc I got a + opk on the 22nd. 

Thank you, so much, for being here for me. I've been crying most of the day, what a baby I'm acting like lol


----------



## biggerfamily

Good day ladies,,

Hopin4ABump.. I'm so sorry you got a BFN. I hate them darn things.

Here is what I found for you ladies..The average LP is 14 days, but anywhere from 10-18 is normal. Any less than 10 is called a luteal phase defect.

This link is about a woman luteal phase.
https://www.webwomb.com/luteal_phase_frame_page.htm

Link to help on Luteal Phase Defect Treatment: 8 Natural Options 
https://www.conceiveeasy.com/get-pregnant/8-ways-to-correct-luteal-phase-defect-naturally/

But it's best to talk to your doctor about a Luteal Phase Defect as they would give you medication to help that issue. 

How is everyone doing today? 

For me I'm hanging in there it was COLD here this morning but suppose to warm up today which hope it does. Got to put soupbeans in the crockpot to have for tomorrow.


----------



## Allika

Hopin4ABump said:


> Ladies I thank you SO much for posting this, I was thinking the exact same thing but I don't know enough about any of this to know what's normal and what's not. I am just not informed enough but I do know that, I had AF on 11/7 and based on a 28 day cycle I should start 12/4 but I guess your cycle is longer if you ovulate later? I'm assuming I ovulated on 11/23 bc I got a + opk on the 22nd.
> 
> Thank you, so much, for being here for me. I've been crying most of the day, what a baby I'm acting like lol

No worries, you and I are both DPO+9 we have 5 more days before testing is likely positive. So no tears until Friday! Okay?


----------



## biggerfamily

Here is something for you ladies about helping a man sperm count also. I couldn't find the link the other night but here it is today.

Foods that Increase Sperm Production and Quality
https://www.increasesperm.com/foods.html

Also here is information on what is safe to use when having sex for a lube.
Avoid lubrications that are not sperm-friendly. *Do Not use KY-Jelly.*. Most of the over the counter lubricants are not recommended for women trying to conceive because they can hinder sperm transport or damage sperm. There are a couple of products on the market, however, that were created for couples who are trying to conceive. If you are not producing enough lubricative cervical mucus, you may consider using an artificial sperm-friendy lubricant to help. Preseed is one of the more popular fertility aid lubricants. Another product called PreConceive..

What is preseed?
Pre-seed fertility-friendly personal lubricant is safe to use when trying to conceive. It supplements moisture without harming conception. You can order it online at Pre-Seed Sperm-Friendly Lubricant 

Now if you ladies have issues with producing enough CM.
Here is some tips.

Make sure to drink plenty of water.. You can also drink 100% grapefruit juice too help with the mucus too as it thins it too. Grapefruit juice is said to help thin the cervical mucus so that the sperm can travel easily from the vagina, through the uterus and into the fallopian tubes to meet the egg.

You can also take Robitussin with Guaifenesin only in it. Not the others with other stuff in it as it will dry your CM up. If like more information on this I'll post it.

Just in a mood of posting tips ok
:happydance:


----------



## Jenna_KA

I agree, 9 days is really short. And the days between AF and O can vary, but your LP should always be the same. A short LP can effect implantation and your ability to conceive. You should start temping to get a better idea of what's going on. You're sure it's AF? And don't feel like a baby, silly head. Cry your heart out. TTC is so hard. But you'll get there :hugs: You're so strong :]

Lei, I expect an extra good temp tomorrow to make up for missing todays :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1636.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1637.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1683.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1686.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## biggerfamily

Well ladies I try one more test tomorrow an see what it shows an if a - I'll be stopping my prometrium so AF can get here. I'm hopeing to get do a cycle treatment this month but it just depends on when AF shows. Gosh I feel lost now on when AF will come. 

Darn it..


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biggerfamily- thanks for all that info :) DH & I use preseed & its wonderful :)



Jenna that food looks Soooooo yummy!!! I have been eating like a crazy woman lately hahaha


----------



## biggerfamily

I'm in one of my moods for tips as you can see... LOL..:happydance: 

I'm not looking forward to tomorrow as it's test day but if a - I want to get the darn show on the road as fast as it will go an praying I get to do a cycle this month. I don't want to miss any. 

I hope you Beautifullei2 get a BFP soon. 

I wished all of us could get a BFP at the same time so can share our pregnancy signs an all with each other from morning sickness to Labor. Oh dear you all think I nuts on that part. LOL..


----------



## Jenna_KA

biggerfamily - I used preseed on our BFP cycle too it was great. 

Lei - That's not even all the food! We had 3 different kinds of chicken wings, Shrimp luncheon sandwiches, PB&J's, and more. I pigged out :D


----------



## biggerfamily

No more tips now. I hush up for a while

Gone to kitchen to cook an then clean house. Got busy day ahead of me tomorrow an all. 

Be back when can. 

Good Day, I'm GONE!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna that alllll sounds delish.. ill just pretend my cereal is something that yummy lol 

Biggerfamily I can't wait for you to test :)


----------



## biggerfamily

Well I went ahead an broke down to do a HPT an it was another BFN :-( so me an Dh said we just try again this month if can. If can't go to doctor this month we will just do meds, opk testing an TI. That is if we can't see our doctor.

Well I getting off here now an going to wait for Af to come an see what happens.

Good weekend all. Going to take a few days break. 

Good Luck all..


----------



## Grateful365

biggerfamily said:


> No more tips now. I hush up for a while
> 
> Gone to kitchen to cook an then clean house. Got busy day ahead of me tomorrow an all.
> 
> Be back when can.
> 
> Good Day, I'm GONE!

Your so funny biggerfamily :flower: Thanks for all those tips - I like the one about what foods to eat.

Have a good night!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi Ladies, hope all is well with you and that you've all had a good weekend.

I'm really looking forward to the testers we have coming up, I really hope at least one of us gets their :bfp: this month!!

Lei - Don't beat yourself up over having a drink, I had two tonight because I'm just over it right now and I always spot before AF so I'm sure I'm not prego.

Grateful -- have you had any more pains like you were describing?

As for me, turns out this morning was just some spotting. It was gone after that and I haven't see anything since. That means I have been spotting for a couple of days, but not continuously, just randomly. That's normal for me when AF is coming, so I'm sure she's still just right around the corner but it's still really annoying. I wish she's just show up so that I can stop getting my hopes up that I'm pregnant. At this point I pretty much feel like it's impossible that I am. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Hi Ladies, hope all is well with you and that you've all had a good weekend.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the testers we have coming up, I really hope at least one of us gets their :bfp: this month!!
> 
> Lei - Don't beat yourself up over having a drink, I had two tonight because I'm just over it right now and I always spot before AF so I'm sure I'm not prego.
> 
> Grateful -- have you had any more pains like you were describing?
> 
> As for me, turns out this morning was just some spotting. It was gone after that and I haven't see anything since. That means I have been spotting for a couple of days, but not continuously, just randomly. That's normal for me when AF is coming, so I'm sure she's still just right around the corner but it's still really annoying. I wish she's just show up so that I can stop getting my hopes up that I'm pregnant. At this point I pretty much feel like it's impossible that I am. I guess only time will tell.

You never know Hopin4aBump! But I hear ya...I start obsessing about it the week before AF and I feel so exhausted right now. Atleast if AF comes, I can relax for a while. 

I haven't had anymore pains/sharp cramps since yesterday. Was bummed when my temp took a drive this morning. The only weird thing with me today is I am so darn tired. It's only 6:00p.m. here and I feel like going to bed!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful365 said:


> The only weird thing with me today is I am so darn tired. It's only 6:00p.m. here and I feel like going to bed!

*omg!!* Grateful -- i'm soooo tired too. It's 6:22pm here and I seriously almost passed out about an hour ago. I'm probably just exhausted from the mind game of TTC but still, I'm with you, it's odd for me. Hopefully it's a good sign for you!!! :D:D:D


----------



## Grateful365

JennaK - Your shower looks like it was awesome! Cute cake too. Looks like it was really fun and went well. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

So what do you guys know about IUI and it's success rate? I'm really thinking about pushing this with my OBGYN, she said she would have to get me a referral and it would take 6-8 weeks so I'm going to call tomorrow morning and see if she can go ahead and refer me. I think. 
I just don't know much about it and google produces SO MUCH information... I'm wondering, what is the success rate? I'm feeling annoyed right now lol.


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4abump - Our status's make me laugh right now. Cynical and Crappy.....aren't we a bunch! Stay out of our way!:growlmad: LOL!

I'm not sure about the IUI Success rate....I will try to research it a bit.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Tee hee grateful. I need someone to get a bfp to cheer me up :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biggerfamily - I'm sorry hun :( 

Hopin- I'm not sure about the success rate but that is something I'm going to look into because IUI isn't covered by my insurance & if I'm having to pay out of pocket I want to make sure the success rate is high. I think it also depends on your doctor. 
As far as your spotting.. as long as its not full flow we are okay :) 



Afm the past few days I have been cramping but not bad like period cramps . It's kind of hard to explain & my legs have been achey.. I'm not reading into anything as I'm trying to not focus on any symptoms but these two things I can't tune out.


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Tee hee grateful. I need someone to get a bfp to cheer me up :)

Me too :)


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> \
> 
> Afm the past few days I have been cramping but not bad like period cramps . It's kind of hard to explain & my legs have been achey.. I'm not reading into anything as I'm trying to not focus on any symptoms but these two things I can't tune out.

Anytime you get a symptom that is unusual for you... I think it's kind of exciting. Kind of makes your heart flutter a little.....just thinking...maybe it IS something! 

I hope with all my heart it's a good sign for you.:flower:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, I can't wait to see your temp tomorrow. It just looks different so far this cycle. Hopefully the cramping is a good sign, but I agree we wont read too much in to it. Tomorrow you'll be at 7dpo and the highest you've had at that point has never gone past 97.3 (gosh, I'm such a stalker) so I can't wait to see what tomorrow looks like! I'm glad you were able to get out and let loose. It may just be the last time you'll be able to for a while ;)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks Lei, but I know AF is mere moments away. 

Hmmmm interesting symptoms, I know it's do hard not to obsess over them. Thus process is all-consuming. 

I'm with you on the IUI. I'm going to call my insurance company tomorrow but I'm going to assume they don't cover these things and I really want to know everything I can before I take that route. I just don't even know where to start with research. 

Night guys, catch up with you tomorrow, to see who is testing when :)

<3


----------



## typeA TTC

From my exhaustive research on IUI (since that's what I'm about to go through) it's 15-20% per IUI but keeps increasing to 60% for those that do at least 4 IUIs. 

I believe the success rate depends on any male factor and number of eggs. I think clomid is less successful than the injections. We will see

I'm not very patient so if I were you I would call to schedule an appt and ask them if there's a list you can get on if someone cancels so you can go in their place!!

Jenna- beautiful shower!!

Tonight is my last night of provera and then it's time to wait for AF. Then start injections and progesterone suppositories! Fun times!!


----------



## typeA TTC

I think I already mentioned this...our clinic was going to charge $950 for clomid and IUI


----------



## Beautifullei2

JENNA - LOL you sure are a stalker lol!! I didn't even know that hahah! (shows how much I pay attention ) Well today it was 98.14 so it was a bit higher.. I could not sleep for the life of me last night.. I was hot & couldn't get comfortable. I feel like I tossed & turned all night so I am looking forward to a nap when I get out of work. 

TYPEA- I wish the success rate was higher because dont we have a 20% chance anyways lol.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful, are you still testing tomorrow?


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Grateful, are you still testing tomorrow?

Last night I decided that if my temp was low again this morning I wouldn't test unless I don't get my AF. But if it went up then I might take a test.

It went way up this morning.......so I tested with a very cheap internet HPT strip......:bfp:

I am in SHOCK SHOCK SHOCK. I really don't believe the test and don't want to get excited. After 4 years I just don't believe it right now. I'm at work so have to wait until after work to get buy a better test. 

You guys...I am FREAKING out right now...you have no idea........DON'T want to get excited. The 2nd line was sort of faint.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful365 said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> Grateful, are you still testing tomorrow?
> 
> Last night I decided that if my temp was low again this morning I wouldn't test unless I don't get my AF. But if it went up then I might take a test.
> 
> It went way up this morning.......so I tested with a very cheap internet HPT strip......:bfp:
> 
> I am in SHOCK SHOCK SHOCK. I really don't believe the test and don't want to get excited. After 4 years I just don't believe it right now. I'm at work so have to wait until after work to get buy a better test.
> 
> You guys...I am FREAKING out right now...you have no idea........DON'T want to get excited. The 2nd line was sort of faint.Click to expand...

OMG!!!! Grateful!!! I'm sorry I know you don't want to get excited, but, BFP!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

When do you get off work? Tell them you aren't feeling well and have to leave!! Hehehe. I'm so excited.

SORRY - again I know you don't want to get excited, but A LINE IS A LINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> Grateful, are you still testing tomorrow?
> 
> Last night I decided that if my temp was low again this morning I wouldn't test unless I don't get my AF. But if it went up then I might take a test.
> 
> It went way up this morning.......so I tested with a very cheap internet HPT strip......:bfp:
> 
> I am in SHOCK SHOCK SHOCK. I really don't believe the test and don't want to get excited. After 4 years I just don't believe it right now. I'm at work so have to wait until after work to get buy a better test.
> 
> You guys...I am FREAKING out right now...you have no idea........DON'T want to get excited. The 2nd line was sort of faint.Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!!!! Grateful!!! I'm sorry I know you don't want to get excited, but, BFP!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> When do you get off work? Tell them you aren't feeling well and have to leave!! Hehehe. I'm so excited.
> 
> SORRY - again I know you don't want to get excited, but A LINE IS A LINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

I took a pic of it I wish I could show you guys but it's on my phone and not sure how to get it on here. It WAS a line but faint......I am in shock and trying to stay calm about it right now. I even drank a little this weekend because I thought I wasn't.......I won't believe it until I take another better test. It would be horrible to get excited and then not be.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful365 said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> Grateful, are you still testing tomorrow?
> 
> Last night I decided that if my temp was low again this morning I wouldn't test unless I don't get my AF. But if it went up then I might take a test.
> 
> It went way up this morning.......so I tested with a very cheap internet HPT strip......:bfp:
> 
> I am in SHOCK SHOCK SHOCK. I really don't believe the test and don't want to get excited. After 4 years I just don't believe it right now. I'm at work so have to wait until after work to get buy a better test.
> 
> You guys...I am FREAKING out right now...you have no idea........DON'T want to get excited. The 2nd line was sort of faint.Click to expand...

whhhaaaaaa?!?!?!?!?!? I PRAY ITS YOUR :bfp: :happydance: :headspin:


Hopin- that sounds like something I would tell my supervisor lmao!!! COUGH COUGH i GOTTA GO HOME! hahah

GRATEFUL- if you want you can email it to me & I can post the picture for you


----------



## Grateful365

Oh ok I will email it to myself and post it. Thats right! Sorry I am so distracted right now I can't even think clearly.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ok sorry I will calm it down until you know for sure. I'm sure you can't focus. I'm going to go crazy until you can take another test so I can only imagine how you're feeling LOL!


----------



## Grateful365

Ok I have the picture but how to I upload it into the message? It asks for the URL........

I can email it to you BeautifulLei if you give me your email address


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful365 said:


> Ok I have the picture but how to I upload it into the message? It asks for the URL........
> 
> I can email it to you BeautifulLei if you give me your email address



Yeah you usually cant upload from your phone unless you add it to photobucket then copy the link into here lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

this is definately a :bfp:

CONGRATS GRATEFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







securedownload.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> Ok I have the picture but how to I upload it into the message? It asks for the URL........
> 
> I can email it to you BeautifulLei if you give me your email address
> 
> its [email protected]
> 
> Yeah you usually cant upload from your phone unless you add it to photobucket then copy the link into here lolClick to expand...

Ok I emailed it to you. I'm too crazy and scatterbrained to figure it out right now. LOL This is gonna be a long long day


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> this is definately a :bfp:
> 
> CONGRATS GRATEFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!! NOW I KNOW I DIDN'T CELEBRATE FOR NO REASON!!!!!!!!!!!!

Grateful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy:


----------



## Grateful365

I am going to cry......do you really think it is for sure?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful365 said:


> I am going to cry......do you really think it is for sure?

Yes!! For sure for sure!!!

Don't go leaving us now that you're all pregnant ;)


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> I am going to cry......do you really think it is for sure?
> 
> Yes!! For sure for sure!!!
> 
> Don't go leaving us now that you're all pregnant ;)Click to expand...

OMG I love you girls - I absolutely would not leave. I want to see BFP's for you. 

I'm like a nut right now. Not sure what to do...I got my coffee and then dumped it out. LOL

Thanks for being excited for me - that means so much to me. Who is next to test?????


----------



## Beautifullei2

GRATEFUL that line is to dark to not be true!!! Im so happy for you hun! after 4 years that is an amazing christmas present! 

Since this thread hasn't gotten a :bfp: in 2 months I really pray that yours starts it for all of us!

Im next!!! OHHH SCARY LOL


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> GRATEFUL that line is to dark to not be true!!! Im so happy for you hun! after 4 years that is an amazing christmas present!
> 
> Since this thread hasn't gotten a :bfp: in 2 months I really pray that yours starts it for all of us!

I'm gonna take a test tonight again. I will pray so hard for each one of you an that mine will stick if its true. 
If I am I will give credit to the Femara (and God) because in 4 years I have ever gotten pregnant. 
I can't work! I aven't even told my DH yet because I want to make sure first.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

YAYAYAY!!! When will you take another test??

I'm pretty sure Lei is the next to test!! Next week, right?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ok you answered my question before I could post it :)

Take one on your lunch break!!! :D


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> YAYAYAY!!! When will you take another test??
> 
> I'm pretty sure Lei is the next to test!! Next week, right?

Hopin4 are you out for sure? 

Lei can't wait for you to test - let us know if you have any strange symptoms.


----------



## Allika

Woohoo! Congrats! How are you going to tell your husband?

Can you summarize your DPOs with symptoms + how many days after Ovulation you tested positive!

Wonderful news!


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> Woohoo! Congrats! How are you going to tell your husband?
> 
> Can you summarize your DPOs with symptoms + how many days after Ovulation you tested positive!
> 
> Wonderful news!

Thank you so much Allika. I refuse to believe it otally until I take another test tonight though.

Don't know how to tell husband....want to do something cool to surprise him once I am sure.

Check out my journal - I put all my symptoms and DPO's in there....the link is in my signature line.


----------



## momof1making2

Hi ladies, sorry I have been away I have been so depressed I have been staying away from bnb. To to everything off I found out my best friend is pregnant this morning and we were trying together because we wanted to get pregnant together ugh. I was so happy for her but so depressed at the same time. I'm going to start yoga to try and ease my mind. I'm 100mg clomid with 3 days of injectables. My lining was so thin last month I knew I wasn't pregnant so hopefully the shots this month will help with that. Anyways HAPPY DECEMBER everyone xoxo.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful, yes, I'm going to count myself out for sure. I still haven't started with a full flow, but I'm spotting again today. And when I say spotting, that's all it has been. Spotting in the morning and night, and nothing during the day. 

That means I have spotted 7,8,9 and then today, 10 DPO. It's very frustrating. I feel like I don't even have a fighting chance to get pregnant. I start spotting before I can even get to a point where I'm testing.

I've always spotted for a long time before my periods, but I've never tracked my ovulation or watched the dates so closely. It's safe to assume I've always done this - ever since I got off of Nuvaring. I just don't know what to think.

Not trying to bring you down, I'm super super happy for you!!!!!!!!! Gives me hope :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*momof1* I totally know how you feel. I've been TTC since Feb., so this marks the 10th month I have dealt with BFN's - but only starting my 2nd round of Clomid after finally talking to my doc about things.

My sister is pregnant. She announced it to the family like, the day she found out (which was about 3 weeks ago). She tried for about 2 seconds before she got prengnat. Seriously, she was pregnant her first try. So excited for her, but it's not easy. 

I really hope this month is your :bfp:! Grateful has started the good vibes for us ;)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> YAYAYAY!!! When will you take another test??
> 
> I'm pretty sure Lei is the next to test!! Next week, right?

Yes im next!! Im not holding my breathe to anything but we will see how it goes :)



Grateful365 said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> YAYAYAY!!! When will you take another test??
> 
> I'm pretty sure Lei is the next to test!! Next week, right?
> 
> Hopin4 are you out for sure?
> 
> Lei can't wait for you to test - let us know if you have any strange symptoms.Click to expand...

Ill probably test on saturday as af is due on sunday. Im trying my hardest not to SS which hasnt been to bad. Only thing I can honestly say that is bothering me is my boobs.. But then again some cycles they hurt & others they dont so I am not really taking that as a sign.. Oh & the minor cramps Im getting. They have let up since the weekend but I still feel them every now & then. 




momof1making2 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I have been away I have been so depressed I have been staying away from bnb. To to everything off I found out my best friend is pregnant this morning and we were trying together because we wanted to get pregnant together ugh. I was so happy for her but so depressed at the same time. I'm going to start yoga to try and ease my mind. I'm 100mg clomid with 3 days of injectables. My lining was so thin last month I knew I wasn't pregnant so hopefully the shots this month will help with that. Anyways HAPPY DECEMBER everyone xoxo.

Oh hun I know exactly how you feel. When I first joined the site my best friend found out she was pregnant.. then 2 months later another close friend found out she was pregnant ..followed by 4 months later my step sister.. It made things rough even though I was happy for them I couldnt help but wish it was me. I hope these shots & the clomid work for you this month.. Would be a great christmas gift!!


----------



## Allika

Kate Middleton is pregnant!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Grateful, yes, I'm going to count myself out for sure. I still haven't started with a full flow, but I'm spotting again today. And when I say spotting, that's all it has been. Spotting in the morning and night, and nothing during the day.
> 
> That means I have spotted 7,8,9 and then today, 10 DPO. It's very frustrating. I feel like I don't even have a fighting chance to get pregnant. I start spotting before I can even get to a point where I'm testing.
> 
> I've always spotted for a long time before my periods, but I've never tracked my ovulation or watched the dates so closely. It's safe to assume I've always done this - ever since I got off of Nuvaring. I just don't know what to think.
> 
> Not trying to bring you down, I'm super super happy for you!!!!!!!!! Gives me hope :)

Hopin4 do you chart your temps or use fertility friend?


----------



## Grateful365

momof1making2 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I have been away I have been so depressed I have been staying away from bnb. To to everything off I found out my best friend is pregnant this morning and we were trying together because we wanted to get pregnant together ugh. I was so happy for her but so depressed at the same time. I'm going to start yoga to try and ease my mind. I'm 100mg clomid with 3 days of injectables. My lining was so thin last month I knew I wasn't pregnant so hopefully the shots this month will help with that. Anyways HAPPY DECEMBER everyone xoxo.

I understand as well momof1....my friends and I wanted to have kids at the same time. I got to watch them all have kids together and I was left out. I was also the only one of us who attened the kids birthday parties with no child of my own. Not so fun! LOL

Hearing a friend or co-worker getting a BFP makesme feel so happy for the person....but then sad. Its always bittersweet. I try to just be happy for others and stay positive the best I can. We are here for you!!!!:flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful365 said:


> Hopin4 do you chart your temps or use fertility friend?

No, I don't. Should I be? Would it make a difference? I do use countdowntopregnancy.com to log all of my symptons and keep track of my cycle, but that's it. Today is CD27 for me.

I'm willing to do whatever I need to do to get this figured out though. I'm over it!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika said:


> Kate Middleton is pregnant!

I just read that too lol!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> Hopin4 do you chart your temps or use fertility friend?
> 
> No, I don't. Should I be? Would it make a difference? I do use countdowntopregnancy.com to log all of my symptons and keep track of my cycle, but that's it. Today is CD27 for me.
> 
> I'm willing to do whatever I need to do to get this figured out though. I'm over it!Click to expand...

I don't know if you 'should' be or need to, but I found it really helpful. Fertilityfriend keeps track of everything and I really did it mostly to be sure when I was ovulating because my doctor thought I wasn't ovulating regularly. Made me understand what is going on in my body a little more.


----------



## momof1making2

It is hard I always feel better when I come on here however sometimes I try to avoid all ttc stuff to get my mind off things ugh. My sister is due next month, Dh's best friend's wife is due Jan, my x-husband/father of my daughter's gf is due in May, oh and I have "lets see" 5 cousins (no exaggeration) that are all pregnant and now my BFF. I feel like shouting from the roof tops........... :brat:WHEN IS IT MY TURN:brat:.............! Sorry ladies just had to rant, I hope someone on this forum gets a bfp this month to give us all a little hope that it can happen to girls that need " a little extra help" like us:shrug:. Gosh I'm such a negative nancy today I do apologize:dohh:. I need you girls to keep me going :hugs:lol. thanks for the warm thoughts everyone :o)


----------



## momof1making2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> Hopin4 do you chart your temps or use fertility friend?
> 
> No, I don't. Should I be? Would it make a difference? I do use countdowntopregnancy.com to log all of my symptons and keep track of my cycle, but that's it. Today is CD27 for me.
> 
> I'm willing to do whatever I need to do to get this figured out though. I'm over it!Click to expand...

Do you like that site? I have always been interested in temping but have never done it because I can find my ovulation with opk's "usualy". I'm sure it brings other benefits though1 Let me know how it goes if you start.:happydance:


----------



## momof1making2

Jenna I cant wait to see baby shower pics! Hows your nursery coming?


----------



## Beautifullei2

momof1making2 said:


> It is hard I always feel better when I come on here however sometimes I try to avoid all ttc stuff to get my mind off things ugh. My sister is due next month, Dh's best friend's wife is due Jan, my x-husband/father of my daughter's gf is due in May, oh and I have "lets see" 5 cousins (no exaggeration) that are all pregnant and now my BFF. I feel like shouting from the roof tops........... :brat:WHEN IS IT MY TURN:brat:.............! Sorry ladies just had to rant, I hope someone on this forum gets a bfp this month to give us all a little hope that it can happen to girls that need " a little extra help" like us:shrug:. Gosh I'm such a negative nancy today I do apologize:dohh:. I need you girls to keep me going :hugs:lol. thanks for the warm thoughts everyone :o)

I think we ALL are guilty of going through our negative nancy stage lol! I'm sure once AF shows Ill start my rant lol.. But like you said.. thankfully we have each other to help us through it. I'm going to continue my laid back approach & if nothing by february we are jumping back to femara & IUI :) Im kind of looking forward to it!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Grateful, WOAH CONGRATULATIONS! That isn't even faint my dear, that's a definite BFP! Holy moly. You should go buy a digi on your break and use it. Seeing the words "pregnant" come up is mind blowing it'll sink in then. So happy for you :hugs:

Hopin4, YES you should be temping. It's so informative you learn a lot about your body and it helps you know exactly when you ovulated, if you BD'd on the right days, and when to test. Symptoms of Oing don't always match up with your actual O day. Plus if Grateful hadn't been temping she wouldn't have known to test today because her temp spiked!

Lei, I can't help my stalking haha even after I'm pregnant I can't help myself lol. Looking good though!! What day are you testing?!

momof1, The nursery is finally coming together. I just had a "moment" last night after we got the lamp. I turned the lamp on and had his crib set up (with an outfit laid out inside) and his things hung on the walls and I just looked around and smiled. It sinks in more and more every day and it felt so good to look in his crib and imagine him sleeping there. We're still waiting on the rocking chair, but I can't wait for it to come so I can sit in it with the lamp on and daydream about holding him. On Wednesday I'll be going through all the gifts and putting them away. I look forward to it. Hours of nesting!!! :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

OK Ladies, you talked me into it :) I will switch from countdowntopregnancy.com to fertility friend and start temping. Will you ladies help me read it and let me know if anything looks not normal? Clearly you're good at that, Jenna ;) Maybe you can stalk me too!! :D

I guess I'll go to Walmart today after work and get a basal thermometer. Anyone have a specific brand they suggest?


----------



## Jenna_KA

I will be happy to be your certified stalker!! I just got a cheap one (which I now use as a regular thermometer when I'm sick lol!) I'm sure the other girls have a much better one than I got.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna I love how the baby flipped :) 

According to FF I am suppose to start on sunday so I may test on saturday depending on how my temp is :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

I used this one & love it.. It also saves your last temp for you incase you dont write it down :)

Not to mention its like only 8 bucks! 

I think you will find FF much more helpful as well as temping. I use FF & countdown to pregnancy but only CTP for my symptoms.. FF information seems more accurate.
 



Attached Files:







0076705614401_300X300.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> OK Ladies, you talked me into it :) I will switch from countdowntopregnancy.com to fertility friend and start temping. Will you ladies help me read it and let me know if anything looks not normal? Clearly you're good at that, Jenna ;) Maybe you can stalk me too!! :D
> 
> I guess I'll go to Walmart today after work and get a basal thermometer. Anyone have a specific brand they suggest?

I just bought one at rite aid. It probably doesn't matter what brand. Sometimes when the temps look weird, I end up taking my temp with my regular thermometer to see if it matches up. :)

Best time to temp each day is RIGHT when you wake up and try to do around the same time if possible. 

It is really interesting (I think) and to me...well it gives me some stuff to look at and watch for during ovulation and during the 2ww. You can even compare your chart and temps, etc to thousands of other's charts who got a BFP. Kinda fun sometimes. 

If you start it up, let us know!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks ladies!!!! I will grab one today. Actually I think I'm going to leave work now to head to CVS and get one. I'm so impulsive! LOL. How do I get my chart to show up in my signature like you ladies do?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Thanks ladies!!!! I will grab one today. Actually I think I'm going to leave work now to head to CVS and get one. I'm so impulsive! LOL. How do I get my chart to show up in my signature like you ladies do?

go to sharing.. then click on get code!! :) & you can select the BB code for thumbnail <3


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks, Lei -- will it automatically update each month or do i have to change it each month?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Thanks, Lei -- will it automatically update each month or do i have to change it each month?

It sure will.. All you have to do is enter your information & IF you start it automatically makes a new chart for that month. Gotta love it! :thumbup:


----------



## WantaBelly

Beautifullei2 said:


> this is definately a :bfp:
> 
> CONGRATS GRATEFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats not Faint! Those a Beautiful lines........ COngratulations!! :flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks Lei -- one more question haha sorry - do you guys think I should start temping now or just wait until AF shows up?

and how important is it to temp at the exact same time every day?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Thanks Lei -- one more question haha sorry - do you guys think I should start temping now or just wait until AF shows up?
> 
> and how important is it to temp at the exact same time every day?

VERY IMPORTANT because that is how you will see how your body is. If you temp at different times it will be off & not be very accurate. I always have my alarm set to 6.. even on weekend.. I temp then go back to bed.. I would wait until AF


----------



## Hopin4ABump

So, if I got a + OPK on Thursday 11/22, that would mean that I O'd probably 11/23, and would make me 10 DPO today. When should I expect AF? 14DPO? Or any day now with all of this spotting?

I just called in to refill my Clomid. Was really hoping I wasn't going to have to do that this month!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> So, if I got a + OPK on Thursday 11/22, that would mean that I O'd probably 11/23, and would make me 10 DPO today. When should I expect AF? 14DPO? Or any day now with all of this spotting?
> 
> I just called in to refill my Clomid. Was really hoping I wasn't going to have to do that this month!

It all depends on your luteal phase.. If you do get a thermometer then you can temp in the morning & if its high then you know AF Isnt on her way yet.. If your temp starts to drop then you know she will showing up soon. Its just hard to tell because everyone has different temps.. My temps are on or below 97 something before Ovulation but once I O they jump up to the 98 area..

& just because you are spotting doesnt mean you are out! When I FOUND out I was pregnant with DD .. I was almost a week late.. then after finding out ..2 days later started bleeding.. the doc said she was fine & some still have what seems like a period when pregnant.. I had that 2 months after finding out I was pregnant.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I got a thermometer earlier, so I'll just start temping tomorrow morning and see how it goes. It's annoying not knowing when I should expect my AF, bc at this point I'm just ready to move on to this month's cycle!

Grateful, how are you dear? Elated?!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin that thermometer will DEFINATELY let you know when AF will be showing up :D Your gonna love it. Usually when my temp does a nose dive I start AF within 24 hours :D


----------



## LDizzy30

Grateful, I agree with everyone else! Those lines are not faint! Keep us in the loop!


----------



## momof1making2

HOLY MOLY you all convinced me to buy a thermometer too :happydance: lol. hopin4abump, i'll be there with you to learn the ropes of this temping thing lol. Also how many months have you been on clomid was last month your first?


----------



## LDizzy30

I finished up my first round of Femara Saturday, and by Sunday I started feeling side effects. My lower back was sore, and I had a slight headache all day. Now that question is, when is BDing okay? Does Femara need to get out of my system? Or do we have the green light now that the bottle's empty?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

momof1making2 said:


> HOLY MOLY you all convinced me to buy a thermometer too :happydance: lol. hopin4abump, i'll be there with you to learn the ropes of this temping thing lol. Also how many months have you been on clomid was last month your first?

:happydance:Haha!! Yay I'm not alone with this learning curve!! Idk what I'd do without Lei, seriously. THANK YOU LEI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower::flower:

Last month was my first month on Clomid. I'm doing this stupid spotting like I have been for the last 4 days, and am on 10 DPO right now, I think. I'm looking forward to temping along with the opks so that I will know exactly when I ovulated (hopefully both before and after the fact). 

What about you?


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> I got a thermometer earlier, so I'll just start temping tomorrow morning and see how it goes. It's annoying not knowing when I should expect my AF, bc at this point I'm just ready to move on to this month's cycle!
> 
> Grateful, how are you dear? Elated?!

I am elated YES but more just in shock mode right now. I think just because I got that positive test this morning...now I don't feel good. Talk about your mind messing with you! I feel like I have chest pains...like its hard to breathe! I know...weird right?

I will feel better maybe once I take another test tonight.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

You're probably just having anxiety over all of it. Have you told your DH yet or are you still waiting until you test again?


----------



## Beautifullei2

LDizzy30 said:


> I finished up my first round of Femara Saturday, and by Sunday I started feeling side effects. My lower back was sore, and I had a slight headache all day. Now that question is, when is BDing okay? Does Femara need to get out of my system? Or do we have the green light now that the bottle's empty?

you can start BDing right away. Femara doesnt stay in your system for near as long as clomid does so your green light to go at it is on ;-)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> LDizzy30 said:
> 
> 
> I finished up my first round of Femara Saturday, and by Sunday I started feeling side effects. My lower back was sore, and I had a slight headache all day. Now that question is, when is BDing okay? Does Femara need to get out of my system? Or do we have the green light now that the bottle's empty?
> 
> you can start BDing right away. Femara doesnt stay in your system for near as long as clomid does so your green light to go at it is on ;-)Click to expand...

Sorry to interrupt, but are you supposed to be abstinent during a certain time on Clomid?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LDizzy30 said:
> 
> 
> I finished up my first round of Femara Saturday, and by Sunday I started feeling side effects. My lower back was sore, and I had a slight headache all day. Now that question is, when is BDing okay? Does Femara need to get out of my system? Or do we have the green light now that the bottle's empty?
> 
> you can start BDing right away. Femara doesnt stay in your system for near as long as clomid does so your green light to go at it is on ;-)Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to interrupt, but are you supposed to be abstinent during a certain time on Clomid?Click to expand...

No mam'


----------



## typeA TTC

Maybe I'm wrong on the IUI success rates but I thought it was about the same as a normal couple trying to conceive. Your success rate on clomid and TI is lower because of the thick cervical mucus that results. I'm done with my provera so I should be starting AF this week. When I go in for my CD3 I will ask about the success rates of IUI and tell you what she says. I had a minor meltdown this morning over my injections. I still haven't received them so I was freaking out. But my insurance should be overnighting them in the next day or two. Ugh. Infertility. 

Grateful - CONGRATULATIONS!!! Hopefully we will have 2 more this month to round out our perfect three!!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> You're probably just having anxiety over all of it. Have you told your DH yet or are you still waiting until you test again?

No not going to tell him until I test again. Would like a cool/special way to tell him...hmmmmmm


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful365 said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> You're probably just having anxiety over all of it. Have you told your DH yet or are you still waiting until you test again?
> 
> No not going to tell him until I test again. Would like a cool/special way to tell him...hmmmmmmClick to expand...

Do you have time to stop by a store on your way home? You could get a bib or something that says "I love my Daddy" or something?! And wrap it up, maybe?
Or, just pick him up a card, that is either blank inside or "Just wanted to say I love you" and then sign it, "Love from both of us," and put your name, "and our bun" or something :D

How exciting!!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> You're probably just having anxiety over all of it. Have you told your DH yet or are you still waiting until you test again?
> 
> No not going to tell him until I test again. Would like a cool/special way to tell him...hmmmmmmClick to expand...
> 
> Do you have time to stop by a store on your way home? You could get a bib or something that says "I love my Daddy" or something?! And wrap it up, maybe?
> Or, just pick him up a card, that is either blank inside or "Just wanted to say I love you" and then sign it, "Love from both of us," and put your name, "and our bun" or something :D
> 
> How exciting!!Click to expand...

Those are good ideas....I might steal them. :) LOL Glad the work day is almost over....


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Oh! OR, you could stop by the grocery store, grab a pod of peas, and then take one out and put it in his hand and say something like "Want to know what is mind blowing? This is how big your baby is right now" or something like that! OR, go by the bookstore and buy him a "Father" book :)


----------



## typeA TTC

If you have some "Prego" pasta sauce...you could use that to say this sauce isn't the only prego! I heart the pea idea...might be stealing that!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Grateful365 said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> I got a thermometer earlier, so I'll just start temping tomorrow morning and see how it goes. It's annoying not knowing when I should expect my AF, bc at this point I'm just ready to move on to this month's cycle!
> 
> Grateful, how are you dear? Elated?!
> 
> I am elated YES but more just in shock mode right now. I think just because I got that positive test this morning...now I don't feel good. Talk about your mind messing with you! I feel like I have chest pains...like its hard to breathe! I know...weird right?
> 
> I will feel better maybe once I take another test tonight.Click to expand...

I did the same thing. It was nerves! It'll go away once it sinks in. Then it'll be replaced with MS  I didn't get any MS until 6-7 weeks though so you've got some time!

I didn't have time to think of any cute ideas to tell OH lol. I took the test first thing in the morning and called him in to the bathroom. I couldn't even stand up to go show him, I was shaking so bad. I just yelled "Honey! Come here!" He thought I just needed some TP so he took his time and I just handed him the test, hands shaking and speechless. Then we just sat and laughed together for like an hour haha! I couldn't do anything else!


----------



## Allika

I'm driving myself crazy guys! I am 10 DPO and after feeling queasy all day took a test: BFN of course...

But honestly I feel so strange, maybe my mind is playing games on me I smelled microwave popcorn at work today and it made me want to puke even the thought of it right now makes my mouth taste funky. 

Ugh I hate being so obsessed with TTC that I can't even trust my body with symptoms as it might just be my mind making it up :(


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> I'm driving myself crazy guys! I am 10 DPO and after feeling queasy all day took a test: BFN of course...
> 
> But honestly I feel so strange, maybe my mind is playing games on me I smelled microwave popcorn at work today and it made me want to puke even the thought of it right now makes my mouth taste funky.
> 
> Ugh I hate being so obsessed with TTC that I can't even trust my body with symptoms as it might just be my mind making it up :(

I agree and did the same thing. It IS hard to trust your body because the mind is a powerful thing! FX'd for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Got an EPT from the store tonight...the kind that says "Pregnant" or "Not Pregnant". It said "Pregnant"!!!!

Feels like a dream for sure. I wasn't sure I was able to ever get pregnant and it felt like a relief to atleast see the word and know it is possible. 

Thanks for listening to me go on today about it ladies and for being excited with me. 

Now I am excited for the upcoming tests and hope we get multiple BFP's this month!!!!!!!!! 

Tired now and going to bed - long day!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I knew seeing the words "Pregnant" on a digi would do it for you! Congratulations so happy :) Can't wait to hear how you tell hubby and his reaction! Hopefully you've kick started a flood of BFPs in here!


----------



## typeA TTC

Grateful- how did you tell your hubby?


----------



## Grateful365

typeA TTC said:


> Grateful- how did you tell your hubby?

I ended up going to BabiesRUs to look for something and ended up grabbing a little baby bear gift card holder. (The bear has a little gift card holder hanging around his neck like a sign). So I made a ilttle sign to put in the gift card holder that said "I can't wait to meet you daddy!"

He was asleep when I got home, so after I took the EPT test, I grabbed the bear, and woke up DH. He was so groggy when I showed him the bear he said "Yeah I see it...did you eat all the chicken?" 

LOL So it took a few minutes but finally I said "Read what it says"......he did and he just stared at it for a minute and then suddenly, looked up at me so surprised and happy and said "Your pregnant?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!"

It was a special moment and we couldn't hardly go to sleep last night after talking about it. We have decided not to tell anyone right away (except you girls!!!)

Thanks for all your suggestions - they were awesome ideas!!!! I love surprises anyways.

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## Allika

I am miserable. The queasyness is hone but now I have diarrhea. Horrible timing since I am traveling for work yesterday and today. I took another test yesterday, negative. Getting a bloodtest Thursday and should be getting AF Thursday or Friday to start my 2nd round of femara.

@grateful: so excited for you! When do you go to the doctor for your confirmation!


----------



## momof1making2

Grateful365 said:


> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> Grateful- how did you tell your hubby?
> 
> I ended up going to BabiesRUs to look for something and ended up grabbing a little baby bear gift card holder. (The bear has a little gift card holder hanging around his neck like a sign). So I made a ilttle sign to put in the gift card holder that said "I can't wait to meet you daddy!"
> 
> He was asleep when I got home, so after I took the EPT test, I grabbed the bear, and woke up DH. He was so groggy when I showed him the bear he said "Yeah I see it...did you eat all the chicken?"
> 
> LOL So it took a few minutes but finally I said "Read what it says"......he did and he just stared at it for a minute and then suddenly, looked up at me so surprised and happy and said "Your pregnant?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!"
> 
> It was a special moment and we couldn't hardly go to sleep last night after talking about it. We have decided not to tell anyone right away (except you girls!!!)
> 
> Thanks for all your suggestions - they were awesome ideas!!!! I love surprises anyways.
> 
> How is everyone feeling today?Click to expand...

This is such an adorable idea! I am so happy for you and your DH I just read through all of your bfp posts this gives us all hope! hopefully BFP's come in three's for us. CONGRATULATIONS THIS IS SO EXCITING!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## momof1making2

Hopin4ABump said:


> momof1making2 said:
> 
> 
> HOLY MOLY you all convinced me to buy a thermometer too :happydance: lol. hopin4abump, i'll be there with you to learn the ropes of this temping thing lol. Also how many months have you been on clomid was last month your first?
> 
> :happydance:Haha!! Yay I'm not alone with this learning curve!! Idk what I'd do without Lei, seriously. THANK YOU LEI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower::flower:
> 
> Last month was my first month on Clomid. I'm doing this stupid spotting like I have been for the last 4 days, and am on 10 DPO right now, I think. I'm looking forward to temping along with the opks so that I will know exactly when I ovulated (hopefully both before and after the fact).
> 
> What about you?Click to expand...

Well I hope your temp goes high to the sky for you around af. Did you start temping this morning? I still need to buy one:shrug:. This is my third month on 100mg clomid but they added injectables to my last three days to help thicken my lining because clomid thins it out so much. FXed for us Fxed!!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Grateful* that is so sweet, I'm so so so happy for you <3 Have you set your first doctor's appointment?!?!

*Lei* Only 6 days until you test!! Woot!!! Bring on the BFP's!!!

*Biggerfamily* How are you feeling? Doing ok?

*TypeA* What's new with you? I'm forgetting where you are in your cycle...

*momof1* did you temp this morning?

*Allika* are you feeling better? you said you're going for a blood PT today?

*LDizzy* Anything new with you?

*Jenna* last but certainly not least, did you find a home for all of your baby gear from the shower? You are in the home stretch now!!!!

Just need a status update from everyone to keep me going :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

momof1making2 said:


> Well I hope your temp goes high to the sky for you around af. Did you start temping this morning? I still need to buy one:shrug:. This is my third month on 100mg clomid but they added injectables to my last three days to help thicken my lining because clomid thins it out so much. FXed for us Fxed!!!!!

Thanks momof1 :hugs: I appreciate that. I did start temping. Not sure what is a normal/good temp and what isn't since I don't have any history but it's a start. I'm pretty sure AF is going to start since I've been spotting for so long though. Any minute now, it seems.

FX'd for you, keep me posted, and go get that thermometer!! :D


----------



## momof1making2

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Grateful* that is so sweet, I'm so so so happy for you <3 Have you set your first doctor's appointment?!?!
> 
> *Lei* Only 6 days until you test!! Woot!!! Bring on the BFP's!!!
> 
> *Biggerfamily* How are you feeling? Doing ok?
> 
> *TypeA* What's new with you? I'm forgetting where you are in your cycle...
> 
> *momof1* did you temp this morning?
> 
> *Allika* are you feeling better? you said you're going for a blood PT today?
> 
> *LDizzy* Anything new with you?
> 
> *Jenna* last but certainly not least, did you find a home for all of your baby gear from the shower? You are in the home stretch now!!!!
> 
> Just need a status update from everyone to keep me going :)


lol your adorable:flower:, I need to go out a buy one :o( but more importantly, DID YOU?????


----------



## momof1making2

oops I just read your last post :winkwink: I'm gonna buy one TODAY!!!!! I'm on cycle day 9 so still taking clomid.......... do de doo de do. Are you spotting every day, still?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yep, every single day since 7 DPO. It's lovely. It's not ALL day - just in the morning and night, and it's extremely light. Weird isn't it? I honestly wish AF would come so that I can start my next round of Clomid.


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> momof1making2 said:
> 
> 
> Well I hope your temp goes high to the sky for you around af. Did you start temping this morning? I still need to buy one:shrug:. This is my third month on 100mg clomid but they added injectables to my last three days to help thicken my lining because clomid thins it out so much. FXed for us Fxed!!!!!
> 
> Thanks momof1 :hugs: I appreciate that. I did start temping. Not sure what is a normal/good temp and what isn't since I don't have any history but it's a start. I'm pretty sure AF is going to start since I've been spotting for so long though. Any minute now, it seems.
> 
> FX'd for you, keep me posted, and go get that thermometer!! :DClick to expand...

I'm excited your temping!!!! My temps were normally 97ish before ovulation and 98ish after. I think this will really benefit you with more info :thumbup:


----------



## biggerfamily

Congrats to Grateful on a BFP.

Hope all is doing ok in here. 

AFML: AF is on her way finally. So maybe by the end of the evening she be here full force an I get to start my femara 3-7 an will get to do a cycle this month. The other news my oldest daughter is now sick so tomorrow got to take her to doctor to get better. I've not felt good for the last day or so. 

Guess I going back to bed so can it most of the day over with.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

um... i'm kind of freaking out right now. i just took a PT....and i might be seeing things but...there is a faint line there..... omg omg....


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> um... i'm kind of freaking out right now. i just took a PT....and i might be seeing things but...there is a faint line there..... omg omg....

OMG OMG OMG you are giving me chills! POST A PIC so we can look!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

biggerfamily said:


> Congrats to Grateful on a BFP.
> 
> Hope all is doing ok in here.
> 
> AFML: AF is on her way finally. So maybe by the end of the evening she be here full force an I get to start my femara 3-7 an will get to do a cycle this month. The other news my oldest daughter is now sick so tomorrow got to take her to doctor to get better. I've not felt good for the last day or so.
> 
> Guess I going back to bed so can it most of the day over with.


Hope you and your daughter are feeling betters soon! Will be excited for you to start your next femara cycle!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8201/8244983098_689f3f93e5.jpg

???????????????????????????????? :wacko:


----------



## biggerfamily

Yep your pg.. 

Congrats..

Now have a HH9M

I'm only one left oh well...

Good Luck all..


----------



## LDizzy30

[*LDizzy* Anything new with you?

Well I saw Breaking Dawn Part 2 last night. :haha: 
I feel like I'm thirsty all the time. I hardly put down my water! I get a little sick to my stomach at the end of the day. Oh, and the last day I was on Femara, I was just looking for a reason to argue with my DH. Lol. 

So have you taken the kind of test Jenna says to take? The one that takes the guess work out and just says "pregnant"? I'm excited for you! I hope you post another picture soon!


----------



## LDizzy30

biggerfamily said:


> Yep your pg..
> 
> Congrats..
> 
> Now have a HH9M
> 
> I'm only one left oh well...
> 
> Good Luck all..

You're not the only one left! There's still me. :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hey dolls sorry I've been out of the loop. Dd had to have emergency surgery last night for appendicitis so I was at the e.r for 9 hourse before they actually found out was wrong. I'M exhausted to say the least. 

Hopin that looks like a :bfp: to me hun!


----------



## Beautifullei2

LDizzy30 said:


> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> Yep your pg..
> 
> Congrats..
> 
> Now have a HH9M
> 
> I'm only one left oh well...
> 
> Good Luck all..
> 
> You're not the only one left! There's still me. :hugs:Click to expand...


I'm left too!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4 I hope your getting another test lol - I don't know much about pregnancy tests but it sure looks like it could be BFP! I bet your freaking out right now.:wacko:

If you wait a day or two I bet it will get a lot darker.......?

Oh...I am so excited for the rest of the testers this month. Also excited to see some January 2013 BFP's!!!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

biggerfamily said:


> Yep your pg..
> 
> Congrats..
> 
> Now have a HH9M
> 
> I'm only one left oh well...
> 
> Good Luck all..

Your definately not alone Biggerfamily...your in good company and we are all cheering you on and here to support you. :flower:

What is a HH9M?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin4, that's not a "could be" my dear the line is DEFINITELY there! And a line is a line! Omggg yayy that's 2 BFPs in 2 days!!!! Let's keep this going lol! :happydance: congratulations! Go take a digi it'll sink in!

Grateful, that is sooo cute! I wish we could have seen his face when he finally realized what you were trying to tell him :haha: How sweet :) You two will laugh about this moment forever. Me and OH still laugh about when we found out. 

Lei, I'm glad they finally found out what was going wrong! I'm AMAZED they didn't check for appendicitis first!! It could have burst!! I'd be furious, wow. I'm so glad she's okay :hugs:

Momof1, not yet! It's still sitting in the bags lol. Tomorrow I'll be doing that. We have to go have a little talk with OH's dad (long story, he thinks we can't provide for our son when we make almost more than he does...hurts my feelings lol) then tomorrow OH has someone coming over for "studio time" so they'll be in his studio for a few hours recording a song and I'll be super bored so I figured that would be the perfect time to nest :) Maybe my rocking chair will be here by then too!


----------



## Allika

Hopin4ABump said:


> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8201/8244983098_689f3f93e5.jpg
> 
> ???????????????????????????????? :wacko:

Thats positive honey! Told you Implantation spotting :). So how are you goin to tell hubby?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I took a digital one guys - it said 'pregnant'. I cannot believe my eyes. I'm just blown away. I even refilled my Clomid scrip last night becuase I knew I wasn't pregnant. 

I have no idea how to tell my DH. He's out of town until Thursday and so I'm not telling him until he gets back. Any suggestions are great.

Thanks so much everyone, I am just still out of my mind in disbelief.

Lei, I'm so sorry about your DD, I had to have my appendix removed for that same reason, it was awful pain. Hope everything's ok now.


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> I took a digital one guys - it said 'pregnant'. I cannot believe my eyes. I'm just blown away. I even refilled my Clomid scrip last night becuase I knew I wasn't pregnant.
> 
> I have no idea how to tell my DH. He's out of town until Thursday and so I'm not telling him until he gets back. Any suggestions are great.
> 
> Thanks so much everyone, I am just still out of my mind in disbelief.
> 
> Lei, I'm so sorry about your DD, I had to have my appendix removed for that same reason, it was awful pain. Hope everything's ok now.

Congratulations Hopin4aBump!!!!
:happydance::thumbup::flow::yellow::happydance::yipee::rofl::yipee::headspin::juggle::wohoo:

I am so unbelievably happy for you! I can't believe we found out a day apart - too cool. I recommend video recording (secretly is best) you telling him....the face they make is PRICELESS. 

I like the pea pod idea or the card idea...a simple card that says "We Love you.....from your Wife and Baby"


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Well...I'm kind of freaking out now. I decided after taking the digital one to take another lined test. There's a line, but it's faint. Like, even more faint than the first one. So then I took another one, and that was even more faint than the one before.

I'm really not sure what to think. I'm going to test again in the morning. I have two digital ones left. Might be too soon to celebrate.


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Well...I'm kind of freaking out now. I decided after taking the digital one to take another lined test. There's a line, but it's faint. Like, even more faint than the first one. So then I took another one, and that was even more faint than the one before.
> 
> I'm really not sure what to think. I'm going to test again in the morning. I have two digital ones left. Might be too soon to celebrate.

If the digital said "Pregnant" I think its a pretty safe bet you are...they are very sensitive. My digital said over 99% accurate from the day of your missed period. I agree you should take one more in the morning...perhaps your urine is getting dilluted or something. They say that your line will be very faint until you have enough hcg in your body...sometimes that isn't until DAYS after your missed period. 

Can't wait for it to say "Pregnant" again in the morning for you...


----------



## typeA TTC

Congrats!! I kept thinking it was implantation bleeding but didn't say anything because you seemed so sure it was AF!!!! 

AFM - waiting for AF. just finished my provera and should be starting this week. My injections are being delivered tomorrow. Woohoo! Never thought I would be so excited


----------



## LDizzy30

hopin- I'm so excited for you! How long have you guys been trying for a BFP? Just curious!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

LDizzy30 said:


> hopin- I'm so excited for you! How long have you guys been trying for a BFP? Just curious!

Thanks LDizzy, but I'm still cautious about it. Just odd to me that the line isn't as pronounced each test. So we'll see what tomorrow morning brings.

This is the 11th month.


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> LDizzy30 said:
> 
> 
> hopin- I'm so excited for you! How long have you guys been trying for a BFP? Just curious!
> 
> Thanks LDizzy, but I'm still cautious about it. Just odd to me that the line isn't as pronounced each test. So we'll see what tomorrow morning brings.
> 
> This is the 11th month.Click to expand...

I don't blame you for being cautious......

BUT I can't wait to hear your test results in the morning!!!!!


----------



## LDizzy30

Thanks LDizzy, but I'm still cautious about it. Just odd to me that the line isn't as pronounced each test. So we'll see what tomorrow morning brings.

This is the 11th month.[/QUOTE]

Well fingers crossed for you! 
Have you ever had a positive test before?


----------



## LDizzy30

Quick question!
Has anyone ever used Pro-Gest Creme? It's suposed to help raise progesterone levels. I was thinking about purchasing some. I have done a little research and from what I can tell my progesterone levels are pretty low...and I think progesterone is what helps prevent m/c in the 1st trimester..


----------



## Hopin4ABump

LDizzy30 said:


> Have you ever had a positive test before?

I had a positive test 6 years ago, when I had my DS. Then I also had a positive 3 years ago, but that ended in an early m/c. This is the first positive I've had since TTC this time.

Ugh I just want it to be tomorrow morning already :)


----------



## Grateful365

Called the doctor today and told them about my BFP - they told me the doctor normally schedules the first appointment around 12 weeks....so my appointment is not until Jan. 22! Seems like a LONG time.....he is the most well known/favorite doc in my area though so I'm sure he knows best.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful365 said:


> Called the doctor today and told them about my BFP - they told me the doctor normally schedules the first appointment around 12 weeks....so my appointment is not until Jan. 22! Seems like a LONG time.....he is the most well known/favorite doc in my area though so I'm sure he knows best.

WOW, that does seem like a long time!! I thought it was normally 7-8 weeks or so. Hm, i could be wrong though.

I'm going to call the doctor on Friday so long as I'm still testing Positive. AF is due Friday anyway, so I'd rather wait until I actually miss my period.

This is driving me crazy, I wish it were tomorrow morning! Google has not been my friend either :( I'm trying to keep in mind that I haven't techincally missed my period yet so that might be the reason for the faint positives. And the digital positive was nice too.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol! Hopin4, relax....deep breath. You're just diluting your urine silly head. OF COURSE its going to het lighter taking tests over and over. You need to wait like 5 hours with out drinking anything then it'll be dark again. Tomorrow morning with FMU will be better. Lol just relaaaax. Quit peeing on those sticks, you're pregnant. It's not going away. Your urine is just too diluted.

Grateful, 12 weeks is pretty late to be going to your first appointment... I had my first ultrasound before then and 2 doctors appointments at that point. I'd call around if I were you, but that's just me...


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks Jenna. I know I'm probalby trippin' myself out. It's just that, when I had my m/c, I had a + and a - hpt on the same day, so those ghosts keep wanting to come back ugh!! 

Thanks again. I appreciate you ladies so much!!! I want to continue this BFP December!! Lei, you're next!:happydance:


----------



## Allika

I consider myself still in the run until AF shows which is not until Friday!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika said:


> I consider myself still in the run until AF shows which is not until Friday!!!

:dohh:I'm sorry Allika!!!!! My bad!!!! ugh :dohh:

WOOT! Keep the BFP's coming!


----------



## typeA TTC

LDizzy- I am actually about to begin endometrin vag supp twice a day once my period starts (actually on CD3). They said it will help you get and stay prego. I also have low progesterone so whileim not looking forward to it. I think it will help. The endometrin is a prescription though. But your dr might prescribe it if you asked. 

Hopin- you are totally diluting your urine!! I think this is it for you! At least that's my prayer that you and grateful both have sticky beans!! 

Now we need a third person!!!! OR maybe we will have more than three because of our previous dry spells!!!


----------



## LDizzy30

typeA TTC said:


> LDizzy- I am actually about to begin endometrin vag supp twice a day once my period starts (actually on CD3). They said it will help you get and stay prego. I also have low progesterone so whileim not looking forward to it. I think it will help. The endometrin is a prescription though. But your dr might prescribe it if you asked.
> 
> Hopin- you are totally diluting your urine!! I think this is it for you! At least that's my prayer that you and grateful both have sticky beans!!
> 
> Now we need a third person!!!! OR maybe we will have more than three because of our previous dry spells!!!

My progesterone level at day 21 was 2.2, I think I will definitely call my RE tomorrow about the endometrin. Cause I don't want Femara to work only to m/c because of low progesterone...


----------



## biggerfamily

Well AF is here full force an I start my femara Thursday.. I can't wait to get going now. Will be calling RE office tomorrow an setting up appointment for day 14 to have ultrasound an then IUI. :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so glad too at it again. Me an DH done said if this cycle don't work going to have another HSG to make 100% sure my tubes are still open. 

I've had lots of things done so surely things will work out soon. 

HH9M= Happy Healthy 9 Months.. 

Lets all that is still tryn to get a BFP have a PMA.

Tomorrow got to take oldest to doctor as she still sick an then go to nursing home to mommy.


----------



## biggerfamily

Hello to the other ladies that is still trying to get a BFP.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*typeA* I'm glad you were able to answer this for LDizzy - I wasn't sure and was hoping someone was more informed than me :)

*everyone else* praying for sticky bfp's and smooth roads to get there!!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hey ladies!!! How is everyone doing?

AFM im so exhausted from running around helping DD. She has been pretty much glued to our couch =/ 

My temp dropped pretty low today which it has never done but a cold front blew in & it was freezing in the house so Im guessing that was way. It did feel pretty nice though since im always hot :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> Hey ladies!!! How is everyone doing?
> 
> AFM im so exhausted from running around helping DD. She has been pretty much glued to our couch =/
> 
> My temp dropped pretty low today which it has never done but a cold front blew in & it was freezing in the house so Im guessing that was way. It did feel pretty nice though since im always hot :)

Hi Lei, I'm sure your DD has been pitiful. I know it happened to me as an ADULT and I was in so much pain, I can only imagine being a little one going through that.

I took another hpt this morning, and it said 'pregnant', so I'm going to assume that I am :) FX'd it's a sticky bean.

I can't wait for you (and everyone else that is) to test this month! Woot!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful365 said:


> Called the doctor today and told them about my BFP - they told me the doctor normally schedules the first appointment around 12 weeks....so my appointment is not until Jan. 22! Seems like a LONG time.....he is the most well known/favorite doc in my area though so I'm sure he knows best.

Grateful I'm going to call my OBGYN on Friday to schedule an appointment, I will let you know when they are bringing me in so we can compare the two. Are you feeling any symptoms yet?


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!!! How is everyone doing?
> 
> AFM im so exhausted from running around helping DD. She has been pretty much glued to our couch =/
> 
> My temp dropped pretty low today which it has never done but a cold front blew in & it was freezing in the house so Im guessing that was way. It did feel pretty nice though since im always hot :)
> 
> Hi Lei, I'm sure your DD has been pitiful. I know it happened to me as an ADULT and I was in so much pain, I can only imagine being a little one going through that.
> 
> I took another hpt this morning, and it said 'pregnant', so I'm going to assume that I am :) FX'd it's a sticky bean.
> 
> I can't wait for you (and everyone else that is) to test this month! Woot!Click to expand...

So glad to hear it said Pregnant again!!! Yes I think its safe to assume now for sure! Congrats!!!! :happydance: I bet your excited for your DH to come home tomorrow!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> Called the doctor today and told them about my BFP - they told me the doctor normally schedules the first appointment around 12 weeks....so my appointment is not until Jan. 22! Seems like a LONG time.....he is the most well known/favorite doc in my area though so I'm sure he knows best.
> 
> Grateful I'm going to call my OBGYN on Friday to schedule an appointment, I will let you know when they are bringing me in so we can compare the two. Are you feeling any symptoms yet?Click to expand...

I'm feeling OK...I have been feeling all kinds of weird things though going on in my stomach. My back hurts today too. 

I look up online and it looks like doctors normally see people at 8 weeks, but it also said that all they really do is give you a blood test to confirm pregnancy and talk to you. So perhaps thats why my doc scheduled the 1st for 12 weeks...I think you can hear a heartbeat by then. They said they are sending me some stuff int he mail...list of meds that are safe, etc.


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> I consider myself still in the run until AF shows which is not until Friday!!!

Allika - what day are you gonna test? Friday?


----------



## Allika

Grateful365 said:


> Allika said:
> 
> 
> I consider myself still in the run until AF shows which is not until Friday!!!
> 
> Allika - what day are you gonna test? Friday?Click to expand...

Thanks for asking, Grateful! I tested today, it was negative but I am only 12 DPO so it's still too early to write me off completely. I looked at the stats and only 25% of Early Response Preg tests are positive this early. It all depends on when your implantation occured. 

Even though I am assuming I am out :(! I cried all morning and now I am picking myself up and looking forward to my next round femara.

Hey, I got a mature egg on my first round...that's already great! I am sure it will happen soon! 

So excited for you and Hopin...Even though I bet it's not quite sunken in for you guys.....so much to think about! Babyshower, Gender, Nursery...woohoo! So much good stuff ahead for you guys!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika, you are SO right, it is too soon to tell. Are you going to give it a couple of days and then test again?

My fingers a X'd for you dear!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Love your new picture btw!!!! <3


----------



## Allika

Hopin4ABump said:


> Allika, you are SO right, it is too soon to tell. Are you going to give it a couple of days and then test again?
> 
> My fingers a X'd for you dear!!!! :hugs:

I am waiting for AF to show + I have an Apt with my RE for tomorrow and I am sure he schedules a blood test...so we'll see.

It would have been to good to be true anyways if it had happened right now.

This is the most stupidest journey ever! I hate TTCing. Glad we're doing it together in here and share our stories.


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allika said:
> 
> 
> I consider myself still in the run until AF shows which is not until Friday!!!
> 
> Allika - what day are you gonna test? Friday?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for asking, Grateful! I tested today, it was negative but I am only 12 DPO so it's still too early to write me off completely. I looked at the stats and only 25% of Early Response Preg tests are positive this early. It all depends on when your implantation occured.
> 
> Even though I am assuming I am out :(! I cried all morning and now I am picking myself up and looking forward to my next round femara.
> 
> Hey, I got a mature egg on my first round...that's already great! I am sure it will happen soon!
> 
> So excited for you and Hopin...Even though I bet it's not quite sunken in for you guys.....so much to think about! Babyshower, Gender, Nursery...woohoo! So much good stuff ahead for you guys!Click to expand...

I agree Allika - too early for sure to be accurate. That's why I am sort of against early testing LOL....you get all disappointed and for what? You could easily get a BFP still! Waiting is the HARD part. 

Try not to be sad, as I'm sure its just a matter of time now! :thumbup:

FX'd for everyone and praying for more BFP's!


----------



## Grateful365

Ok I know this might sounds stupid or maybe others already do this, but my doctor told me after BDing to put a pillow under your butt to help along the :spermy:...get them going the right way...my best friend said to stand on your head. It worked for her right away and I did the pillow thing this month as well.....so maybe it really does increase your chances? Just thought I would share.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful365 said:


> Ok I know this might sounds stupid or maybe others already do this, but my doctor told me after BDing to put a pillow under your butt to help along the :spermy:...get them going the right way...my best friend said to stand on your head. It worked for her right away and I did the pillow thing this month as well.....so maybe it really does increase your chances? Just thought I would share.

While we're sharing, my OB told me I had to lay on my stomach with my rear elevated bc my uterus is tilted backwards. I suppose the standing on my head thing would've worked too :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Our FS told us the same about the pillow ordeal!!! Im a fan of it but it still has not happened yet! 

Im super nervous to test because just about everyone who has tested got their :bfp: Im afraid im going to see a negative. ./ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> Our FS told us the same about the pillow ordeal!!! Im a fan of it but it still has not happened yet!
> 
> Im super nervous to test because just about everyone who has tested got their :bfp: Im afraid im going to see a negative. ./ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol

I understand Lei, but just TRY to stay positive. I am going to be praying for all of your BFP's. And no matter when you DO get it....we are here waiting to celebrate with you!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful365 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Our FS told us the same about the pillow ordeal!!! Im a fan of it but it still has not happened yet!
> 
> Im super nervous to test because just about everyone who has tested got their :bfp: Im afraid im going to see a negative. ./ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol
> 
> I understand Lei, but just TRY to stay positive. I am going to be praying for all of your BFP's. And no matter when you DO get it....we are here waiting to celebrate with you!Click to expand...

Thank you hun! You all are so wonderful & Im glad you all will still be here rooting us on!! I hope I can continue the winning :bfp: streak :happydance:


----------



## Beautifullei2

I caved & took a cheapie!!! BIG FAT NEGATIVE =( thats okay though cause its still early


----------



## momof1making2

HOLY MOLY!!!!! I go away for an evening and come on to find out that there is another :happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::dance::yipee::smug::football::wohoo:\\:D/ AHHHHHHHH Hopin4abump I'm so happy for you woo hoo girlfriend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ( so much for that temping ) and this was your first month on clomid right? HORRAY, CELEBRATION!!!!!!!!!!!! Lei your next dollface ( your still to early for the cheapy :winkwink:) 3 bfp's!!!! They come in three's come on ladies woo hoo! I don't text until the 24th so I have a ways to go, I havent even :sex: yet:haha:. All that magic will happen this weekend for me and guess what ? I'M GOING TO USE A PILLOW LOL :thumbup:


----------



## momof1making2

Beautifullei2 said:


> I caved & took a cheapie!!! BIG FAT NEGATIVE =( thats okay though cause its still early


MY FXED for you love:hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

momof1making2 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> I caved & took a cheapie!!! BIG FAT NEGATIVE =( thats okay though cause its still early
> 
> 
> MY FXED for you love:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun! & YESSSSS USE THAT PILLOW :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol! I used to have OH sit on his knees in front of me and I'd put my legs over his shoulders for like 30 minutes. Then he'd get bored and leave and THEN I would use a pillow haha! I was crazy with that :haha:

Lei, POO on your temp today!! I hope it goes back up tomorrow >:[ Lol I knew you were going to test early! It's okay, its still early!


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies. Mind if I hop in? Am actually planning to go back to meds and it looks like am going to be doing a combo of clomid and femara. Any one used this before? And how did you use them? any input is welcome


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> I caved & took a cheapie!!! BIG FAT NEGATIVE =( thats okay though cause its still early

Lei I got a bfn on 9 DPO too :) Just sayin' ;) It's definately too early to tell. I don't think very many people get bfp's on 9 DPO. 
When are you testing again?! (be honest) ;)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Lol! I used to have OH sit on his knees in front of me and I'd put my legs over his shoulders for like 30 minutes. Then he'd get bored and leave and THEN I would use a pillow haha! I was crazy with that :haha:
> 
> Lei, POO on your temp today!! I hope it goes back up tomorrow >:[ Lol I knew you were going to test early! It's okay, its still early!

Lmao & I was doing so well. Temptation got the best of me hahaha :dohh:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

momof1making2 said:


> HOLY MOLY!!!!! I go away for an evening and come on to find out that there is another :happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::dance::yipee::smug::football::wohoo:\\:D/ AHHHHHHHH Hopin4abump I'm so happy for you woo hoo girlfriend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ( so much for that temping ) and this was your first month on clomid right? HORRAY, CELEBRATION!!!!!!!!!!!! Lei your next dollface ( your still to early for the cheapy :winkwink:) 3 bfp's!!!! They come in three's come on ladies woo hoo! I don't text until the 24th so I have a ways to go, I havent even :sex: yet:haha:. All that magic will happen this weekend for me and guess what ? I'M GOING TO USE A PILLOW LOL :thumbup:

Haha things are happening quickly in this thread and I like it, let's keep it going!!! 
Thank you for the congrats, I really appreciate it! And yeah, so much for temping!! It waws my first Clomid cycle, yes, so I'm just beyond blessed!!!!

Can't wait for you to test, on Christmas Eve no less!! How special!!


----------



## Grateful365

Lei and Allika - FX'd for you both! :thumbup:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> I caved & took a cheapie!!! BIG FAT NEGATIVE =( thats okay though cause its still early
> 
> Lei I got a bfn on 9 DPO too :) Just sayin' ;) It's definately too early to tell. I don't think very many people get bfp's on 9 DPO.
> When are you testing again?! (be honest) ;)Click to expand...

Did I mention i love you ladies so much <3 thanks for being here for me :) 


Honestly.. I only have one FRER so I will test on saturday :)


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> Jenna_KA said:
> 
> 
> Lol! I used to have OH sit on his knees in front of me and I'd put my legs over his shoulders for like 30 minutes. Then he'd get bored and leave and THEN I would use a pillow haha! I was crazy with that :haha:
> 
> Lei, POO on your temp today!! I hope it goes back up tomorrow >:[ Lol I knew you were going to test early! It's okay, its still early!
> 
> Lmao & I was doing so well. Temptation got the best of me hahaha :dohh:Click to expand...

Lei....your temperature dip today could be implantation......right??!?! 9 DPO is just the right time for it and causes a temp dip!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful365 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna_KA said:
> 
> 
> Lol! I used to have OH sit on his knees in front of me and I'd put my legs over his shoulders for like 30 minutes. Then he'd get bored and leave and THEN I would use a pillow haha! I was crazy with that :haha:
> 
> Lei, POO on your temp today!! I hope it goes back up tomorrow >:[ Lol I knew you were going to test early! It's okay, its still early!
> 
> Lmao & I was doing so well. Temptation got the best of me hahaha :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Lei....your temperature dip today could be implantation......right??!?! 9 DPO is just the right time for it and causes a temp dip!Click to expand...

Yeah it could be but im not holding my breath.. A year and a half & still nothing =( We will see. Im not going to start feeling sorry for myself yet lol :haha:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Sekky, I've never heard of anyone doing a combination of both that's different. How did they tell you to go about this?


----------



## Grateful365

sekky said:


> Hello ladies. Mind if I hop in? Am actually planning to go back to meds and it looks like am going to be doing a combo of clomid and femara. Any one used this before? And how did you use them? any input is welcome

Welcome Sekky! I have not heard of anyone doing a combo of both at the same time. Have you used either one before?


----------



## biggerfamily

Good luck ladies on getting a BFP.

I may find another thread to be on for a while. Today is so depressing as went to see my mommy an got stopped at nursing home door STOP.. CLOSED.. NONE IS ALLOWED IN DUE TO FLU.. Now I can't see my mommy for another week. Dam IT... 

Now on another note getting ready to call RE office back for appointment an oldest goes back to school tomorrow. 

Congrats to all the BFP an HH9M..


----------



## Hopin4ABump

sekky said:


> Hello ladies. Mind if I hop in? Am actually planning to go back to meds and it looks like am going to be doing a combo of clomid and femara. Any one used this before? And how did you use them? any input is welcome

Welcome Sekky :) :flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Don't leave us now biggerfamily! I want to be there to celebrate with you when you get that BFP!

Sorry you didn't get to see you mom today, that's no good. Hope everyone's ok, the flu is awful!!!!

Let us know how your appointment goes!!!


----------



## Grateful365

biggerfamily said:


> Good luck ladies on getting a BFP.
> 
> I may find another thread to be on for a while. Today is so depressing as went to see my mommy an got stopped at nursing home door STOP.. CLOSED.. NONE IS ALLOWED IN DUE TO FLU.. Now I can't see my mommy for another week. Dam IT...
> 
> Now on another note getting ready to call RE office back for appointment an oldest goes back to school tomorrow.
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP an HH9M..

Biggerfamily - sorry you couldn't see your mom. :cry: I know those places are very strict when there is an illness. 

I bet your looking forward to your RE appointment - let us know how it goes!!


----------



## biggerfamily

I didn't think you all wanted me around anymore since you all are pregnant. 

I HATE today now got stung in the foot with a wasper.. Darn it.. Can't see my mommy now get stung gosh I'm abut fed up with today..

I'm so alone an all.


----------



## biggerfamily

Grateful365 said:


> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies on getting a BFP.
> 
> I may find another thread to be on for a while. Today is so depressing as went to see my mommy an got stopped at nursing home door STOP.. CLOSED.. NONE IS ALLOWED IN DUE TO FLU.. Now I can't see my mommy for another week. Dam IT...
> 
> Now on another note getting ready to call RE office back for appointment an oldest goes back to school tomorrow.
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP an HH9M..
> 
> Biggerfamily - sorry you couldn't see your mom. :cry: I know those places are very strict when there is an illness.
> 
> I bet your looking forward to your RE appointment - let us know how it goes!!Click to expand...

Health Department closed the doors an the nurse that came out the door had a mask on an said FLU outbreak there. I was so much looking forward to see my mommy as I miss her now can't. I feel so :cry: today now.


----------



## Allika

biggerfamily said:


> Good luck ladies on getting a BFP.
> 
> I may find another thread to be on for a while. Today is so depressing as went to see my mommy an got stopped at nursing home door STOP.. CLOSED.. NONE IS ALLOWED IN DUE TO FLU.. Now I can't see my mommy for another week. Dam IT...
> 
> Now on another note getting ready to call RE office back for appointment an oldest goes back to school tomorrow.
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP an HH9M..

Why would you want to leave us? Because 2 got pregnant and you weren't one of them?

How would you feel, if you were the one having the BFP and all of us decided to drop out and not be happy for you?

Even though I am not pregnant (as we speak) I am beyond excited for Grateful and Hoping to be part of the Lucky Ones being pregnant. I will stay on this threat through me not being pregnant or becoming pregnant, I will cheer for you and all the other ones still waiting and I will listen for Grateful's and Hopin's updates. 

Don't drop out of a thread because you're depressed. Stay, be encouraged, share your worries....but don't drop the towel on us!


----------



## Allika

biggerfamily said:


> I didn't think you all wanted me around anymore since you all are pregnant.
> 
> I HATE today now got stung in the foot with a wasper.. Darn it.. Can't see my mommy now get stung gosh I'm abut fed up with today..
> 
> I'm so alone an all.

STAY!!!!!! We dont want you to be alone neither, so stay with us!!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biggerfamily- I agree with allika. your not the only one who didn't get your bfp ... We are here to support one another & I'm sorry your feeling so down but just know we are here for you. Even though I wish it was me who is pregnant ,I am more than thrilled at the women who are. Some of us rake longer to conceive & we should be thankful we have each others support weather some of us are pregnant or not. Hopefully you stay around but if not we understand.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lei* i give so much credit to you!!! i know i have only been on this thread for a month but i have been TTC for 11 so it's been a journey for me and then i finally decided to join a group, and i'm so glad i did!!! i have never been surrounded by so many people that understand what i'm going and have been through and it's amazing. 

especially you, though. you are so upbeat and optimistic even when things aren't going your way! earlier today i went and read some of this thread from the beginning and you have always been so great throughout this process, i know your :bfp: is coming soon!!

I hope that my bfp doesn't upset anyone, that's not my intention and I am going to be conscious of that. I know the feeling of being happy for someone but wishing it were you, i know that is not fun. i just am truly invested in the journey for all of you and that's why I'm staying!!!

<3 and baby dust to all!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Allika

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Lei* I hope that my bfp doesn't upset anyone, that's not my intention and I am going to be conscious of that. I know the feeling of being happy for someone but wishing it were you, i know that is not fun. i just am truly invested in the journey for all of you and that's why I'm staying!!!
> 
> <3 and baby dust to all!!!!!!!!!!

Your BFP doesnt upset me! We all come here to read success stories, see what worked for others and get our hopes up.

BFNs upset me. They not only upset me, they really make me mad!

I just baked a ton of Christmas cookies and I ate the cookie dough. Even though it had eggs in it! If I am not pregnant might as well enjoy my life while TTCing and its so strange that cookie dough always tastes so much better then the finished cookies.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thank you hun that made me tear up (I'm a bit emotional lol)

I try to stay positive to everyone because all of us have our own story. At the end of the day we all are trying to get pregnant so we should be encouraging each other. I am super happy when others get their :bfp: because everyone deserves to get it. some of us it may take longer but I have faith it will still happen & we will be that more thankful. When I first started this thread I used to beat myself up when it didn't happen & all it made me do was stress which is not good when ttc. I'm here to root on my fellow ladies & have the same in return. I truly am happy that you ladies got your :bfp: & hope you spread that dust this way lol. Thanks again hun for that wonderful comment & I can't wait to hear about your pregnancy symptoms & seeing ultra sounds!! Yippie :) 


So any ideas how you will tell your hunny? When I finally get mine I want to do something like grateful did but I think I may just call him in the bathroom like Jenna lol


----------



## Hopin4ABump

<3 I was super emotional on 9 DPO too... I bawled my eyes out when I got my BFN, my DH was looking at me like I lost my marbles and I couldn't for the life of me understand why I was crying so hard when I had been through it so many times at that point!!!

My DH is coming home a day early, today, actually. I went to the bookstore today and purchased a baby name book and a bib with a turtle on it that says "worth the wait" bc I felt like it really fit our story. I taped the + digital test from this morning to the front of the book and wrapped it up as a present. I'm going to give it to him tonight :) I just hope it's a sticky!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Omg hoping I CAN'T WAIT to here his reaction!!! That is such a great idea :) 


Lol yeah I've been emotional like a panzy but also very friendly haha.


----------



## Grateful365

:hugs2:<3<3<3<3<3I love this group. :<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## biggerfamily

Lots of you don't know this but I don't have many more treatments to go due to my RE will not do many more due to my age an it makes me really depressed knowing not much longer for me. As if don't get pregnant soon it will be over soon an I can't stand that thought. I've have found IF for many years an was really hopeing to be pregnant this last cycle but oh no.

Now this cycle is different go in Re office on day 11 for scan an may have IUI done. If this don't work I don't know what to do or think. 

I'm not jeousle or anything just much time left as you all got lots time of what can tell but me NOPE. 

I was told a few months back just 3 more treatments an that is it. So already had one an fixing to have another 
.

:cry:


----------



## typeA TTC

Umm so I got my next round of meds today...it was three boxes!! The follistim vial, pen (with carrying case!), alcohol swabs, disposal container for the needles, two boxes of the vag suppositories and a partridge in a pear tree! Now I'm just waiting for AF and then I'll get started. I'm expecting her any day now.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biggerfamily- I hope that it happens with one these next treatments hun.

Typea- wahoooooo!!!! I can't wait to here about your injections. that is so fascinating to me lol


----------



## Hopin4ABump

LOL @ 'and a partridge in a pear tree'!!!


----------



## biggerfamily

Now maybe a lot of ladies will understand why it's so hard on me. I hate my age, I hate my time is almost up. My Re will do work with older women long which is sad. I don't want to give up my dream for another baby...

It's SO HARD.


----------



## Grateful365

biggerfamily said:


> Lots of you don't know this but I don't have many more treatments to go due to my RE will not do many more due to my age an it makes me really depressed knowing not much longer for me. As if don't get pregnant soon it will be over soon an I can't stand that thought. I've have found IF for many years an was really hopeing to be pregnant this last cycle but oh no.
> 
> Now this cycle is different go in Re office on day 11 for scan an may have IUI done. If this don't work I don't know what to do or think.
> 
> I'm not jeousle or anything just much time left as you all got lots time of what can tell but me NOPE.
> 
> I was told a few months back just 3 more treatments an that is it. So already had one an fixing to have another
> .
> 
> :cry:

Awww biggerfamily I'm sorry you are so down. I understand it must be so stressful to be told you only have a few more treatments. 

I know it isn't the same thing...but I am almost 34 and have never yet had any children or even a BFP. I've watched everyone else get pregnant over the years and wondering what is wrong with me. I've had people make comments like "Well pretty much everyone we know is done having kids now"....and I hadn't even started. I had people telling me I better "hurry up"....as though I could make it happen fast. I have felt so darn rushed like I am going to miss the boat altogether. I do understand the running out of time part a little bit. I always wanted 4 kids and I don't think it's possible for that to happen at this point. I have had to change my ideal plan to fit into reality...even though it's not what I had wanted. At this point I am grateful to even have any child. I believe with all my heart that whatever I get...is what I was meant to have.

Please do not feel alone :flower:


----------



## sekky

Thx ladies. Actually maybe I was just getting things mixed up. Will see him again next and get more info about d procedure. I ve actually read something like it on a web page using clomid days 3-7 and femara on 5-9 same cycle. Yes I ve used clomid before and I was as high as 200mg I Oed on some cycles and didn't on odas wit same dosage


----------



## biggerfamily

Grateful I wished it was easy for all of us to get pregnant. Even with my 1st child we had been ttc for years an after thought it never happen which was 7 years I got pregnant. I had never ever used BC at all an never thought had any issues but when got in a car accident found out I was pregnant. What a suprize an thought later could get pregnant easlily but OH NO not us. We tried again for years an after finally got treatments an all got pregnant but it took us almost 11 yrs to get our 2nd now this time don't have that long an it scares me so much may not happen again. I don't want to give up my dream just yet. 

I've had friends get pregnant at the drop of the hat an one of my Dh friends he didn't have no issues an when my DH friend found out his wife was pregnant with a boy he rubbed our noses in it like crazy as he knew had been tryn an tryn an nothing. Everytime my DH friends wife got pregnant it was a call saying to us we're pregnant again hope its another boy an so forht an it got so bad I stop answering the phone as I was so sick of hearing him bragging about it. Now he is devoircd an the children are suffering like crazy an he don't even support them. 

Sorry for venting.. Opps.. 

Again I'm happy for all the BFP but it's just so hard for me at times. Lots of women don't understand how I feel an it's so hard to type it out. Others may think I'm jesouly but i'm not.


----------



## biggerfamily

sekky said:


> Thx ladies. Actually maybe I was just getting things mixed up. Will see him again next and get more info about d procedure. I ve actually read something like it on a web page using clomid days 3-7 and femara on 5-9 same cycle. Yes I ve used clomid before and I was as high as 200mg I Oed on some cycles and didn't on odas wit same dosage

I've heard of it but don't know much about it. Maybe I should ask my RE about it next time. Does it suppose to give more follies or what? :shrug:

Good Luck...


----------



## Beautifullei2

Sekky- welcome doll, that sounds like an interesting combo.. i may need to ask about that when I decide to go back on meds.


Sooo we had to bring my daughter back to the er... Her pain is still there & I feel horrible for my baby... But on a brighter note, its a childrens hospital so DH & I get to admire all the babies & luckily their parents are letting us play with them hehehe. What can I say, its the baby fever in me :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin4, That is soooo cute. You should hide a video camera and capture the moment! It'd be so fun to watch while you hold your new baby :) 

Omg I'm in a nesting frenzy!!! So much stuff to put away lol I'm having so much fun! We also got our rocking chair today. It's used but works all the same. Ahhh nest nest nest!!! :wacko:


----------



## momof1making2

Jenna_KA said:


> Hopin4, That is soooo cute. You should hide a video camera and capture the moment! It'd be so fun to watch while you hold your new baby :)
> 
> Omg I'm in a nesting frenzy!!! So much stuff to put away lol I'm having so much fun! We also got our rocking chair today. It's used but works all the same. Ahhh nest nest nest!!! :wacko:

 You will enjoy your rocking chair so much hun! The boppy and the rocking chair were my saviors ;)


----------



## Jenna_KA

I have my boppy in the corner of his room to go with the chair :] My friend loves hers so I had to be sure to get one. I had it on the back of the chair but it was in the way when I sat down to daydream so I just moved it to the corner lol. His room is 99% finished! All I have left to do go get a couple more things for his walls and we're done! I took some pictures to share but my email is being stupid so I'll share them as soon as it starts working.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I spent hours in Draven's room today nesting, oh my lol. I'm all nested out (for today :haha: )
It felt so good to turn on the lamp and the mobile and rock back and fourth in the chair feeling little Draven wiggle around and daydreaming about holding him. Indescribable moment, I can't wait for all of you to experience the same feeling.

Like I said already, the room is 99% finished, I just need to pick up a couple more things for his walls and it's done. But here it is!

P.S. Lol! Don't mind the tennis ball in the middle of the floor. My 4 legged baby follows me around the house aaalllll day with her ball.
 



Attached Files:







Nursery001.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 6









Nursery002.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 4









Nursery003.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 6









Nursery004.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 5









Nursery005.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jenna_KA

Forgot this one...
Sorry ladies I've posted like 3 things lol! I was excited.
 



Attached Files:







Nursery006.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Allika

3!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhh very faint though! I will upload the photo when I get to the office!


----------



## Allika

This is so very faint but both me and my husband can see a second line!

I have a Dr's appointment for this afternoon anyway...so we'll see!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika said:


> This is so very faint but both me and my husband can see a second line!
> 
> I have a Dr's appointment for this afternoon anyway...so we'll see!

AHHHHH YOU ladies are on a roll!!! I can def. see the line! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

allika said:


> this is so very faint but both me and my husband can see a second line!
> 
> I have a dr's appointment for this afternoon anyway...so we'll see!

omg!!!!!!!!!!!!! Allika!!!!!!!! I SEE THE LINE!!!!!! That's exactly how mine looked when I first found out. WOOOOOOHOOOOOOO CONGRATS!!!!!!!

I cannot believe this......


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> Sekky- welcome doll, that sounds like an interesting combo.. i may need to ask about that when I decide to go back on meds.
> 
> 
> Sooo we had to bring my daughter back to the er... Her pain is still there & I feel horrible for my baby... But on a brighter note, its a childrens hospital so DH & I get to admire all the babies & luckily their parents are letting us play with them hehehe. What can I say, its the baby fever in me :)

Lei I'm so sorry for your DD, bless her little heart :( I know it's so hard to see your little ones in pain! You just wish you could take it for them!!!! <3


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Jenna your nursery looks great!!! Not much longer now :)


----------



## momof1making2

Ahhhhh Alikka I am so happy for you, this is so exciting what a wonderful positive month ladies I heart December lol. There's our third! Love you girls!


----------



## momof1making2

Lei how is your little one, I'll say a little prayer for her today! There is nothing harder then seeing your shall child in pain :( :hugs:

So I finished my clomid and I take my first Gonal F injectable tonight........eek, hope it works!

Jenna- You crafty little thing, I love the nursery!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Sekky- welcome doll, that sounds like an interesting combo.. i may need to ask about that when I decide to go back on meds.
> 
> 
> Sooo we had to bring my daughter back to the er... Her pain is still there & I feel horrible for my baby... But on a brighter note, its a childrens hospital so DH & I get to admire all the babies & luckily their parents are letting us play with them hehehe. What can I say, its the baby fever in me :)
> 
> Lei I'm so sorry for your DD, bless her little heart :( I know it's so hard to see your little ones in pain! You just wish you could take it for them!!!! <3Click to expand...

Yes its extremely hard! She has been through SO much this week & I just want her feeling better.


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna_KA said:


> I spent hours in Draven's room today nesting, oh my lol. I'm all nested out (for today :haha: )
> It felt so good to turn on the lamp and the mobile and rock back and fourth in the chair feeling little Draven wiggle around and daydreaming about holding him. Indescribable moment, I can't wait for all of you to experience the same feeling.
> 
> Like I said already, the room is 99% finished, I just need to pick up a couple more things for his walls and it's done. But here it is!
> 
> P.S. Lol! Don't mind the tennis ball in the middle of the floor. My 4 legged baby follows me around the house aaalllll day with her ball.

You did a GREAT job Jenna! It looks just perfect...must feel so excting to have it all ready. :happydance:


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> This is so very faint but both me and my husband can see a second line!
> 
> I have a Dr's appointment for this afternoon anyway...so we'll see!

OMG Allika!!! Yes I see it! Can't wait to hear what the doctor says! :thumbup:


----------



## Beautifullei2

momof1making2 said:


> Ahhhhh Alikka I am so happy for you, this is so exciting what a wonderful positive month ladies I heart December lol. There's our third! Love you girls!

Im praying since oct & nov. were duds that we get more bfp's then 3!!! We have some making up to do :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> Im praying since oct & nov. were duds that we get more bfp's then 3!!! We have some making up to do :)

Lei we are going to have more than 3! You're next :) Keep that temp up and you're still planning to test Saturday? Or are you waiting until Monday?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Im praying since oct & nov. were duds that we get more bfp's then 3!!! We have some making up to do :)
> 
> Lei we are going to have more than 3! You're next :) Keep that temp up and you're still planning to test Saturday? Or are you waiting until Monday?Click to expand...

me temp usually will dip the day before AF (which is due on sunday) so if its still high on saturday then I will test


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Im praying since oct & nov. were duds that we get more bfp's then 3!!! We have some making up to do :)
> 
> Lei we are going to have more than 3! You're next :) Keep that temp up and you're still planning to test Saturday? Or are you waiting until Monday?Click to expand...
> 
> me temp usually will dip the day before AF (which is due on sunday) so if its still high on saturday then I will testClick to expand...

Can't wait Lei :flower: Keep in mind that my temp took a dive the day before AF way due and I thought I was out....I only tested the next morning when it shot back up!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4 did your DH get home last night?? Did you get to tell him? Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful365 said:


> Hopin4 did your DH get home last night?? Did you get to tell him? Can't wait to hear about it!

He did, and I did. He was over the moon :) He was as shocked as I was because he was with me when I got my bfn on 9 DPO before he left to go out of town.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> Hopin4 did your DH get home last night?? Did you get to tell him? Can't wait to hear about it!
> 
> He did, and I did. He was over the moon :) He was as shocked as I was because he was with me when I got my bfn on 9 DPO before he left to go out of town.Click to expand...

Awww Yay I would have loved to see his expression!!! 


So last night I slept pretty good but woke up dead out of my sleep about 2 am cause I was sooooooooo thirsty.. I chugged a big red from the fridge in a matter of about a minute lmao


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> So last night I slept pretty good but woke up dead out of my sleep about 2 am cause I was sooooooooo thirsty.. I chugged a big red from the fridge in a matter of about a minute lmao

I know you're not symptom spotting but that is a sign of early pregnancy :) ya never know!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> So last night I slept pretty good but woke up dead out of my sleep about 2 am cause I was sooooooooo thirsty.. I chugged a big red from the fridge in a matter of about a minute lmao
> 
> I know you're not symptom spotting but that is a sign of early pregnancy :) ya never know!Click to expand...


Im really trying not to be I'm just a ball of confusion I think lol. Ive been cramping off & on & then the thirst thing. I am a coffee drinking & today had two cups & cant manage to stay awake. Im just pooped but then again it may be cause its been one hell of a week with DD


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> So last night I slept pretty good but woke up dead out of my sleep about 2 am cause I was sooooooooo thirsty.. I chugged a big red from the fridge in a matter of about a minute lmao
> 
> I know you're not symptom spotting but that is a sign of early pregnancy :) ya never know!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im really trying not to be I'm just a ball of confusion I think lol. Ive been cramping off & on & then the thirst thing. I am a coffee drinking & today had two cups & cant manage to stay awake. Im just pooped but then again it may be cause its been one hell of a week with DDClick to expand...

FX'd and pryaing your the 4th Lei :flower:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful365 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> So last night I slept pretty good but woke up dead out of my sleep about 2 am cause I was sooooooooo thirsty.. I chugged a big red from the fridge in a matter of about a minute lmao
> 
> I know you're not symptom spotting but that is a sign of early pregnancy :) ya never know!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im really trying not to be I'm just a ball of confusion I think lol. Ive been cramping off & on & then the thirst thing. I am a coffee drinking & today had two cups & cant manage to stay awake. Im just pooped but then again it may be cause its been one hell of a week with DDClick to expand...
> 
> FX'd and pryaing your the 4th Lei :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you hun! I hope so too!!


Any of you :bfp: ladies having any symptoms kick in yet???


----------



## Jenna_KA

Holy moly 3 already! We ARE on a roll aren't we?! Congratulations! Wow! Did you tell DH right away?

So glad your temp went back up Lei, that looks much better. But wow, what a crazy dip thay was yesterday. I don't think I've ever seen a temp go below the cover line then back up. Veeeery iiinteresting! 

So who's next?! We have Lei on Saturday, anyone before then?


----------



## LDizzy30

I'm ecstatic seeing all the BFP's as well as positive energy on this forum! 

I wanted to share how my sister told our parents and her husband about her pregnancy.

For Mom: My sis was surfing the internet on her phone looking for cute ways to tell about her pregnancy and mom came in the room and said what's going on? You made it sound like there was something important you needed to tell me and all you're doing is looking playing with your phone! My sis said well but I'm trying to find a cute way to tell you I'm pregnant.

For dad: My dad was looking for his change jar and couldn't find it, so he had just started putting his change all over the counter. My sis went to a store that sells used baby stuff, and she found a cute little change jar that said "baby fund" and put all his change in it. 

For DH: She just put on a t-shirt that had a skeleton rib cage and in the rib cage was a baby skeleton with a pink bow on the head. He soooo didn't get it. He said we were all looking at him with creepy looks on our faces and he thought he was in trouble for something! LOL! We just wanted to see if he'd get it!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> Any of you :bfp: ladies having any symptoms kick in yet???

Mine are the same as they were before I got my :bfp:, and that's sore bb's and just being tired.

I've also been cramping here and there which does nothing but make me worry. I put a call in to my OBGYN to try and see if they'll do a blood test to make sure everything looks normal so far. We'll see.

Can't wait for Saturday!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Holy moly 3 already! We ARE on a roll aren't we?! Congratulations! Wow! Did you tell DH right away?
> 
> So glad your temp went back up Lei, that looks much better. But wow, what a crazy dip thay was yesterday. I don't think I've ever seen a temp go below the cover line then back up. Veeeery iiinteresting!
> 
> So who's next?! We have Lei on Saturday, anyone before then?


You & me both!!! Im guessing yesterday may have been a fluke! I know from looking at my past charts its never gone below the cover line but im trying not to read to much into it.. Sometimes things may seem to good to be true. 





LDizzy30 said:


> I'm ecstatic seeing all the BFP's as well as positive energy on this forum!
> 
> I wanted to share how my sister told our parents and her husband about her pregnancy.
> 
> For Mom: My sis was surfing the internet on her phone looking for cute ways to tell about her pregnancy and mom came in the room and said what's going on? You made it sound like there was something important you needed to tell me and all you're doing is looking playing with your phone! My sis said well but I'm trying to find a cute way to tell you I'm pregnant.
> 
> For dad: My dad was looking for his change jar and couldn't find it, so he had just started putting his change all over the counter. My sis went to a store that sells used baby stuff, and she found a cute little change jar that said "baby fund" and put all his change in it.
> 
> For DH: She just put on a t-shirt that had a skeleton rib cage and in the rib cage was a baby skeleton with a pink bow on the head. He soooo didn't get it. He said we were all looking at him with creepy looks on our faces and he thought he was in trouble for something! LOL! We just wanted to see if he'd get it!


Awwww her poor DH.. I swear men dont get the slightest hints lol.


----------



## Allika

> Any of you :bfp: ladies having any symptoms kick in yet???

Nausea, Messed up digestion, increased sense of smell, increased amount of saliva.

I didnt test positive until this morning which is 13 DPO. I tested yesterday and saw a slight shadow. Before yesterday I saw only BFN.

The one from today looks darker, so I am hopeful that today at the Dr they will confirm it.

So, dont let your hopes get down until you get your AF. 

For me, I had a hell of a morning with a tire burn out. No fun! Luckily help came quickly. Doesnt get my mood down!

I had such a good idea wanting to tell my hubby but in the end all that happened was I called him in the bathroom to look at the stick.

I wanted to buy one of these cheap cameras and print a note saying "Daddy Cam" - to be put to use DUE DATE"

Oh well, hubby is super excited either way!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika said:


> The one from today looks darker, so I am hopeful that today at the Dr they will confirm it.
> 
> Allika, I'm still just beside myself!! When is your appointment? I can't wait to hear what they say! Will they do bloodwork?Click to expand...


----------



## Grateful365

LDizzy30 said:


> I'm ecstatic seeing all the BFP's as well as positive energy on this forum!
> 
> I wanted to share how my sister told our parents and her husband about her pregnancy.
> 
> For Mom: My sis was surfing the internet on her phone looking for cute ways to tell about her pregnancy and mom came in the room and said what's going on? You made it sound like there was something important you needed to tell me and all you're doing is looking playing with your phone! My sis said well but I'm trying to find a cute way to tell you I'm pregnant.
> 
> For dad: My dad was looking for his change jar and couldn't find it, so he had just started putting his change all over the counter. My sis went to a store that sells used baby stuff, and she found a cute little change jar that said "baby fund" and put all his change in it.
> 
> For DH: She just put on a t-shirt that had a skeleton rib cage and in the rib cage was a baby skeleton with a pink bow on the head. He soooo didn't get it. He said we were all looking at him with creepy looks on our faces and he thought he was in trouble for something! LOL! We just wanted to see if he'd get it!

LDizzy those are GREAT!!!!!! Love it!:happydance:


----------



## Allika

Hopin4ABump said:


> Allika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one from today looks darker, so I am hopeful that today at the Dr they will confirm it.
> 
> Allika, I'm still just beside myself!! When is your appointment? I can't wait to hear what they say! Will they do bloodwork?Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know. I called my nurse yesterday because I wanted to cancel my appointment...I thought I was for sure not pregnant so I wanted to reschedule for when AF arrives to do the Day 1 Baseline scan.
> 
> She said to me, pregnant or not, the Dr still wants you to come in and do an Ultrasound and Bloodwork.
> 
> So we will see. I didnt have an appointment since Day 12 for the Follicle check...Click to expand...


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> Any of you :bfp: ladies having any symptoms kick in yet???

Sore BB's...tired and a bit of strange feelings in the stomach. That's it. :flower:


----------



## Allika

Check out this link...I think its pretty neat:
https://www.babymed.com/tools/pregnancy-calendar?date=1376629200000&redirect=1


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ladies, the doc called me back, I'm heading out there now for bloodwork. They'll be calling me tomorrow with the results to let me know if everything looks normal so far. Please keep your FX'd for me and pray that it's a sticky bean!!!:wacko:


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Ladies, the doc called me back, I'm heading out there now for bloodwork. They'll be calling me tomorrow with the results to let me know if everything looks normal so far. Please keep your FX'd for me and pray that it's a sticky bean!!!:wacko:

Good luck Hopin4! Will be praying!


----------



## Beautifullei2

its quiet on here today & im slow at work so its making for a long day lol! :D


----------



## biggerfamily

Congrats to all the BFP ladies.

AFM: Sitting here in the dark alone worried about my mother since can't see her.

Got call from RE office yesterday have us on day 11 this cycle which is different we shall see how that goes. I usually see doctor on day 13 an then IUI but not this time. I start meds this evening.


----------



## typeA TTC

Wow!! 3 already!! Awesome! I think we are due like 9 though because of the slow months!! 

As for me, just waiting for AF to arrive. Hoping tomorrow or Saturday it starts!! My last provera pill was on Sunday and I generally takes me 5-7 days to get AF! But I am ready for it to hurry up already!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

biggerfamily said:


> Congrats to all the BFP ladies.
> 
> AFM: Sitting here in the dark alone worried about my mother since can't see her.
> 
> Got call from RE office yesterday have us on day 11 this cycle which is different we shall see how that goes. I usually see doctor on day 13 an then IUI but not this time. I start meds this evening.


Awww biggerfamily will they atleast let you call to see how she is. That is just horrible =( :hugs:

Oh that's great! Maybe you O'ed sooner & your RE wants to make sure you dont miss it! FXED this cycle works! 




typeA TTC said:


> Wow!! 3 already!! Awesome! I think we are due like 9 though because of the slow months!!
> 
> As for me, just waiting for AF to arrive. Hoping tomorrow or Saturday it starts!! My last provera pill was on Sunday and I generally takes me 5-7 days to get AF! But I am ready for it to hurry up already!!

YES WE ARE DUE FOR 9 lol! Im right there with you hun lol!! We have lots of making up to do!


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> its quiet on here today & im slow at work so its making for a long day lol! :D

I agree this day is dragging! I hope Hopin4 is doing well at her appointment!


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> Check out this link...I think its pretty neat:
> https://www.babymed.com/tools/pregnancy-calendar?date=1376629200000&redirect=1

Cool website thanks for sharing Allika!


----------



## Beautifullei2

hahah so the only bad thing about workiing in the medical field is I have access to tons of PG tests... welll here I go again & guess what happens!!!!


The damn thing was a fluke & didnt work at all.. Hahaha I think the man upstairs is giving me a sign to give it a rest already lmao .. I guess Ill wait until saturday :)


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> hahah so the only bad thing about workiing in the medical field is I have access to tons of PG tests... welll here I go again & guess what happens!!!!
> 
> 
> The damn thing was a fluke & didnt work at all.. Hahaha I think the man upstairs is giving me a sign to give it a rest already lmao .. I guess Ill wait until saturday :)

LOL too funny Lei - I would blame the slow day at work....makes it too tempting!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful365 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> hahah so the only bad thing about workiing in the medical field is I have access to tons of PG tests... welll here I go again & guess what happens!!!!
> 
> 
> The damn thing was a fluke & didnt work at all.. Hahaha I think the man upstairs is giving me a sign to give it a rest already lmao .. I guess Ill wait until saturday :)
> 
> LOL too funny Lei - I would blame the slow day at work....makes it too tempting!Click to expand...

Yes it does!! My charge nurse told me to leave at 1 but I dont want to go home & tend to mommy duties just yet.. Im sooooe exhausted lol


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lei* you crack me up, I love it. I don't blame you though. :D :D :D


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4 how did your doctor appt go?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful365 said:


> Hopin4 how did your doctor appt go?

Fine, they took my blood and said I would get the results tomorrow. Of course all it'll do is confirm the bfp and then they'll tell me my progesterone levels. Thanks for asking :)

I'm really hoping to get in for an u/s before Xmas but I know that's pushing it. I don't know when they normally do the initial u/s...


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, you better listen to the big guy lol I'd totally take that as a sign! Just 2 more days you can do it! 

Hopin4, my Dr had me do an US right away to date the pregnancy. I went in around 5 weeks and it was too early to date it so I went back at 9 weeks. Some places will do the same, others will wait until 12 weeks. Did you see the OBGYN that will be with you throughout the whole pregnancy? You should have asked. You could call them and ask? I hope they do one before 12 weeks cuz I wanna see the little bean!


----------



## Allika

OK just got back from the Doc, same as Hopin...they took blood and will let me know tomorrow. 

I also took a digital one....big fat "PREGNANT" :happydance:

I am going in for an US on Dec 20 as my Doc and I are both going on vacation for 2 wks.

I think once I am at 10 wks I need to switch from my RE to a regular OBGYN. Too bad, I love my RE.


----------



## biggerfamily

Beautifullei2 said:


> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP ladies.
> 
> AFM: Sitting here in the dark alone worried about my mother since can't see her.
> 
> Got call from RE office yesterday have us on day 11 this cycle which is different we shall see how that goes. I usually see doctor on day 13 an then IUI but not this time. I start meds this evening.
> 
> 
> Awww biggerfamily will they atleast let you call to see how she is. That is just horrible =( :hugs:
> 
> Oh that's great! Maybe you O'ed sooner & your RE wants to make sure you dont miss it! FXED this cycle works!Click to expand...

I can't see my mom but finally got to speak to her on the phone. She said she seen us pull in yesterday to come an see her but couldn't get to see me at all. She told me on the phone tonight she can't wait to get to see me soon. Hopefully the ban will be lifted by Monday as got a meeting with the whole staff Monday an meet with physical thermphy then go to mom's place to see what all she may or maynot need. 

DH took me out for Christmas shopping an it helped relaxed me plus pass time by. We can't wait til next Friday to see how things will go. So for the next few days going to keep myself more busy with wrapping gift, find recipes for the kids at school to fix cupcakes for Christmas an much more. 


Sorry to say so much just wanted all to know I'm trying to keep busy an pass time by. 

Hopin4ABump. Hope how soon you find out your beta results on your BFP.

To the other good luck or Congrats on your BFP.

The one that is expecting soon have fun getting the room ready.


Now I'm going to go an make cornbread for soupbeans an done took my 1st Femara tonight.. :happydance: Just wished AF was already gone so can have lots of BDn'g in but nope not yet. :haha:


----------



## Beautifullei2

I can't wait to here talks levels when the doctor calls tomorrow :) 

I know I know, lol .. I shouldn't have even tried to test but oh well lol . So earlier my phone just totally died on me so on top of my daughters two e.r visits I had to buy a new phone. Not to mention re download all my bump sites.
Glad its over with & I can get back to chatting lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

temp dropped down again today & I have been cramping for the past few days.. Not looking to good but oh well!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lei* that's no good about your temp dropping, I'm sorry :flower: but you never know until AF shows up! <3 Thinking about you. That also sucks about your phone!! Ugh, what a pain!!!! :dohh:

*Allika* let us know when you get your bloodwork results back! :thumbup:

*momof1* you're waiting to O right? Are you temping/opk'ing? 

*Grateful* how are you feeling?

*Jenna* you're almost in your final month!!! how are you sleeping?

*Biggerfamily* I'm glad you at least got to talk to your mom, I'm sure that helped. Hey if you want Christmas presents to wrap, my entire guest room is FILLED with them!! I have to wrap this weekend! :)

*TypeA* has AF shown up yet?

*LDizzy* you're waiting to O too right? WHat about you, are you temping/ or using OPK's?

Just need a status update from all you ladies!!! Hope everyone is doing good today, IT'S FRIDAY woot woot! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*sekky* I almost forgot you!! When do you go back to your doc to find out what the plan is with your meds??


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks hun! I think today I am just in an overall horrible mood. Ive got so much going on & in all honesty if AF is going to come I wish she would hurry up so I can drink a pitcher of beer.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> Thanks hun! I think today I am just in an overall horrible mood. Ive got so much going on & in all honesty if AF is going to come I wish she would hurry up so I can drink a pitcher of beer.

I totally understand that feeling. I have a 6 pack in my fridge that I was planning to drink this weekend!!! But you're not out yet. Your temp could still spike, you never know.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun! I think today I am just in an overall horrible mood. Ive got so much going on & in all honesty if AF is going to come I wish she would hurry up so I can drink a pitcher of beer.
> 
> I totally understand that feeling. I have a 6 pack in my fridge that I was planning to drink this weekend!!! But you're not out yet. Your temp could still spike, you never know.Click to expand...

That's true but like any month, thats just wishful thinking lol. I really do feel like she will be here by the weekend


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun! I think today I am just in an overall horrible mood. Ive got so much going on & in all honesty if AF is going to come I wish she would hurry up so I can drink a pitcher of beer.
> 
> I totally understand that feeling. I have a 6 pack in my fridge that I was planning to drink this weekend!!! But you're not out yet. Your temp could still spike, you never know.Click to expand...
> 
> That's true but like any month, thats just wishful thinking lol. I really do feel like she will be here by the weekendClick to expand...

Still praying Lei! :flower:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thank you ladies! You all are wonderful! <3


----------



## Allika

she is not here yet and we will do anything we can to keep the stupid aunt away!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

It's quiet again today..... :sleep:


----------



## Beautifullei2

VERY!!! 

do any of you know anything about soft cups?? Im thinking about trying these out this next cycle?


----------



## LDizzy30

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Lei* that's no good about your temp dropping, I'm sorry :flower: but you never know until AF shows up! <3 Thinking about you. That also sucks about your phone!! Ugh, what a pain!!!! :dohh:
> 
> *Allika* let us know when you get your bloodwork results back! :thumbup:
> 
> *momof1* you're waiting to O right? Are you temping/opk'ing?
> 
> *Grateful* how are you feeling?
> 
> *Jenna* you're almost in your final month!!! how are you sleeping?
> 
> *Biggerfamily* I'm glad you at least got to talk to your mom, I'm sure that helped. Hey if you want Christmas presents to wrap, my entire guest room is FILLED with them!! I have to wrap this weekend! :)
> 
> *TypeA* has AF shown up yet?
> 
> *LDizzy* you're waiting to O too right? WHat about you, are you temping/ or using OPK's?
> 
> Just need a status update from all you ladies!!! Hope everyone is doing good today, IT'S FRIDAY woot woot! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hopin--I'm waiting to O and I have been temping and using OPK's. I bought the Wandos pack of 100 OPK's and 25 Pregnancy tests. That way I (hopefully) will never run out! Thanks for asking! TGIF! We are having a family Christmas tonight, and I can't wait to see everyone! Been looking forward to it all week!


----------



## typeA TTC

STILL waiting on AF! I'm not surer how I will do if I don't get my period on the provera. I will be über pissed! I haven't had a mature follicle yet and all the injections are just waiting for me. The worst part is that I keep feeling like I started....but nothing. Leaving me feeling like I'm loco!!!


----------



## LDizzy30

Beautifullei2 said:


> VERY!!!
> 
> do any of you know anything about soft cups?? Im thinking about trying these out this next cycle?

I've never used one, but I had heard about some couples using them after they bd so nothing comes back out. Hopefully that helps a little...


----------



## Beautifullei2

typeA TTC said:


> STILL waiting on AF! I'm not surer how I will do if I don't get my period on the provera. I will be über pissed! I haven't had a mature follicle yet and all the injections are just waiting for me. The worst part is that I keep feeling like I started....but nothing. Leaving me feeling like I'm loco!!!


Ugh i know that feeling!!! I am waiting for mine to start so I can begin the process of getting knocked up on christmas :) 

Lets do the AF dance! :thumbup:



LDizzy30 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> VERY!!!
> 
> do any of you know anything about soft cups?? Im thinking about trying these out this next cycle?
> 
> I've never used one, but I had heard about some couples using them after they bd so nothing comes back out. Hopefully that helps a little...Click to expand...

Yeah I have read about alot of women using them.. I just googles them & it seems pretty easy. I may go buy some this weekend.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

LDizzy where are you in your cycle? I see lots of bding in your future! haha!

typea--- when should AF start for you??? i don't often wish for this, but i'm hoping she shows soon!!

Lei- i have heard in other threads of people using soft cups and it being successful! actually i think one lady if i remember correctly conceived twins while using them! crazy!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Twins would be WONDERFUL :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> Twins would be WONDERFUL :)

Agreed!! I'd welcome twins :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Twins would be WONDERFUL :)
> 
> Agreed!! I'd welcome twins :)Click to expand...

Only thing would scare me is what it would do to my body lmao!!! With DD I got lucky & got no stretch marks whatsoeve & I pray when I have another I dont again.. Then again Ill go through anything just to have another baby or babies


----------



## Grateful365

Does anyone know for sure if it is safe to have a cavity filled while pregnant? I read online that it isn't safe in the 1st trimester and that something in the filling could cause birth defects. So I called my doctor this morning and the nurse said I could go ahead and have it filled. I know I should listen to the nurse but after reading all that stuff, I'm a little paranoid. I'm thinking of just post-poning the dentist appointment to February to be on the safe side. What do you all think?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful365 said:


> Does anyone know for sure if it is safe to have a cavity filled while pregnant? I read online that it isn't safe in the 1st trimester and that something in the filling could cause birth defects. So I called my doctor this morning and the nurse said I could go ahead and have it filled. I know I should listen to the nurse but after reading all that stuff, I'm a little paranoid. I'm thinking of just post-poning the dentist appointment to February to be on the safe side. What do you all think?

Have you checked with your dentist to see what they would recommend? ( Im confused if you called your obgyn or dentist lol) In the end hun its your body & if you dont feel comfortable then I would say to wait :)


----------



## Grateful365

Lei - Twins would be so awesome...but yes a little scary too!

LDizzy - Thats what I did as well - bought a huge pack of O tests and HPT's so I wouldn't run out. They are much cheaper in bulk! Have a great time at your Christmas party tonight!

TypeA - I hope AF comes soon for you so you can get it off your mind!


----------



## Beautifullei2

WTF.... AF is NEVER early.. I went to the bathroom to check my Cervix.. Still high & closed.. but when I wiped there was a little bit of pink!! NOOOOO AF go AWAY!! =(


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, remember Grateful's temp dropped the day before AF and she still got a BFP. I say if your temp is still above cover line tomorrow, test. You never know. And MMMMMM beer!!! I've been craving one for months and I can't wait... Sigh...

Hopin4, honestly sleeping has been horrible hahaha. I've been sooo miserable and this last week has just been worse and its not just while I sleep now. It feels like someone ran over my pubic bone and crushed it :( I'm not sure how common this is but I haven't heard of other girls with this problem. Rolling over, walking, or even just moving my legs nearly puts me in tears. I don't know how I'm going to make it lol. But one day at a time I suppose. For now, I'm stuck on the couch and not moving my legs unless this place is on fire. Sorry for the rant haha I try and keep my complaints on the minimum, but this ones a killer.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Grateful, you'll be fine! All they use to numb you is novacaine which is totally safe and the filling itself is fine. Your little bean isn't getting nutrients from you yet either if it eases your mind a little. He/she is living off a yolk sac for the first few months. Most doctors even say its still safe to drink because LO doesn't get anything from you until around 12 weeks (I didn't risk THAT though). The only no-no at the dentist is x-rays.


----------



## Allika

OK Ladies. Blood results came back. Positive. 29.8, now we want to see that number double by monday!


----------



## Allika

Beautifullei2 said:


> WTF.... AF is NEVER early.. I went to the bathroom to check my Cervix.. Still high & closed.. but when I wiped there was a little bit of pink!! NOOOOO AF go AWAY!! =(

Remember, Implantation is 6-12 DPO. So might be spotting from Implantation. If it is your test will not be positive for another 3-4 days. So unless you get AF you're not out until next week!


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> OK Ladies. Blood results came back. Positive. 29.8, now we want to see that number double by monday!

Allika - what does the 29.8 number mean?


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna_KA said:


> Lei, remember Grateful's temp dropped the day before AF and she still got a BFP. I say if your temp is still above cover line tomorrow, test. You never know. And MMMMMM beer!!! I've been craving one for months and I can't wait... Sigh...
> 
> Hopin4, honestly sleeping has been horrible hahaha. I've been sooo miserable and this last week has just been worse and its not just while I sleep now. It feels like someone ran over my pubic bone and crushed it :( I'm not sure how common this is but I haven't heard of other girls with this problem. Rolling over, walking, or even just moving my legs nearly puts me in tears. I don't know how I'm going to make it lol. But one day at a time I suppose. For now, I'm stuck on the couch and not moving my legs unless this place is on fire. Sorry for the rant haha I try and keep my complaints on the minimum, but this ones a killer.


Awww sorry to hear your in so much pain Jenna. Won't be long now. It will all be so worth it when you see your little one. Atleast you get to stay laying down! Thats good :thumbup:


----------



## LDizzy30

Hopin4ABump said:


> LDizzy where are you in your cycle? I see lots of bding in your future! haha!
> 
> typea--- when should AF start for you??? i don't often wish for this, but i'm hoping she shows soon!!
> 
> Lei- i have heard in other threads of people using soft cups and it being successful! actually i think one lady if i remember correctly conceived twins while using them! crazy!!

Lol, I am on CD15, I finished my day five pill of fermara on Dec 2! So I am bding my little heart out. I have been OPKing and temping since CD12. I am supossed to call the RE one week after the + OPK to do labs. Fun stuff! 

BTW, what CD did you do a HPT?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> Only thing would scare me is what it would do to my body lmao!!! With DD I got lucky & got no stretch marks whatsoeve & I pray when I have another I dont again.. Then again Ill go through anything just to have another baby or babies

That and, multiple pregnancies can have lots of complications! It would just stress me out I think. But if I were blessed with more than one I would obviously embrace it, as we all would!!! Going through fertility issues is not easy, and if you conceived twins it would just be twice the blessing!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

LDizzy30 said:


> Lol, I am on CD15, I finished my day five pill of fermara on Dec 2! So I am bding my little heart out. I have been OPKing and temping since CD12. I am supossed to call the RE one week after the + OPK to do labs. Fun stuff!
> 
> BTW, what CD did you do a HPT?

Awesome!! You should be O'ing any day now! I o'd CD16. Let us know when you get your + opk!!

I did a HPT on 9DPO and cried my eyes out because it was negative. Then I took another one 11DPO and that's when I got the faint positive. I've taken one every single day since too, except for today.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> WTF.... AF is NEVER early.. I went to the bathroom to check my Cervix.. Still high & closed.. but when I wiped there was a little bit of pink!! NOOOOO AF go AWAY!! =(
> 
> Remember, Implantation is 6-12 DPO. So might be spotting from Implantation. If it is your test will not be positive for another 3-4 days. So unless you get AF you're not out until next week!Click to expand...

Thanks I really hope thats the case but if not its okay!! On to the next month


----------



## Beautifullei2

if yall are interested lol.. 

I went to the potty cause my stomach is still cramping.. well earlier when I wiped & saw the pink I put in a light tampon just in case.. (usually when I start cramping AF goes on full force) 

Well I went right now thinking it was going to be heavy & nothing.. The blood was dark red like it was old but my stomach is still cramping. Ughhhhh Why!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> Allika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> WTF.... AF is NEVER early.. I went to the bathroom to check my Cervix.. Still high & closed.. but when I wiped there was a little bit of pink!! NOOOOO AF go AWAY!! =(
> 
> Remember, Implantation is 6-12 DPO. So might be spotting from Implantation. If it is your test will not be positive for another 3-4 days. So unless you get AF you're not out until next week!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks I really hope thats the case but if not its okay!! On to the next monthClick to expand...

:hugs: How's it going Lei? Any other signs of AF?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ok we posted at the same time! Weird. So you're saying there was only the pink when you wiped earlier and the nothing since??

I want you to remember that I had this same thing right before i got my bfp. You remember?


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> if yall are interested lol..
> 
> I went to the potty cause my stomach is still cramping.. well earlier when I wiped & saw the pink I put in a light tampon just in case.. (usually when I start cramping AF goes on full force)
> 
> Well I went right now thinking it was going to be heavy & nothing.. The blood was dark red like it was old but my stomach is still cramping. Ughhhhh Why!

That is weird Lei! Well Hopin had the spotting and I had the temp drop just like you. So it's not OVER until it's OVER! (And if it's over...then there is BEER :winkwink:)

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Ok we posted at the same time! Weird. So you're saying there was only the pink when you wiped earlier and the nothing since??
> 
> I want you to remember that I had this same thing right before i got my bfp. You remember?

To weird! 
Yeah but im not sure if the pink is from me digging around lol. Usually when af is due my cervix is low, soft & open & its still pretty high & closed. 

I remember & you were so sure it was AF... I just cant help but think Im out since its been forever. Even though this isnt normal for me im not really trying to get my hopes up. I had a break down earliEr when I saw it at work because I JUST dont get... WHY NOT ME... Ahhhh okay im gonna stop with the negative nancy stuff cause ill start crying again hahah!! *POSITIVE THOUGHTS  *


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful365 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> if yall are interested lol..
> 
> I went to the potty cause my stomach is still cramping.. well earlier when I wiped & saw the pink I put in a light tampon just in case.. (usually when I start cramping AF goes on full force)
> 
> Well I went right now thinking it was going to be heavy & nothing.. The blood was dark red like it was old but my stomach is still cramping. Ughhhhh Why!
> 
> That is weird Lei! Well Hopin had the spotting and I had the temp drop just like you. So it's not OVER until it's OVER! (And if it's over...then there is BEER :winkwink:)
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Love that Beer at the end!! Thanks doll!!


JENNA--- once you have Draven (if im not pregnant by then... ) We will do beer over the computer when you start planning to have another one :haha:


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> Ok we posted at the same time! Weird. So you're saying there was only the pink when you wiped earlier and the nothing since??
> 
> I want you to remember that I had this same thing right before i got my bfp. You remember?
> 
> To weird!
> Yeah but im not sure if the pink is from me digging around lol. Usually when af is due my cervix is low, soft & open & its still pretty high & closed.
> 
> I remember & you were so sure it was AF... I just cant help but think Im out since its been forever. Even though this isnt normal for me im not really trying to get my hopes up. I had a break down earliEr when I saw it at work because I JUST dont get... WHY NOT ME... Ahhhh okay im gonna stop with the negative nancy stuff cause ill start crying again hahah!! *POSITIVE THOUGHTS  *Click to expand...

YES GIRL - POSITIVE thoughts!!!! Whatever happens, just trust it. :flower:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thank you ladies for being so supportive! :hugs: If it wasn't for you all I would drive DH crazy lol! <3 You all are truly amazing & Im so lucky to have you all here for me.


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> Thank you ladies for being so supportive! :hugs: If it wasn't for you all I would drive DH crazy lol! <3 You all are truly amazing & Im so lucky to have you all here for me.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I appreciate you all too - I would also drive my DH nuts talking about everything...he listens for a few minutes but then thats it. LOL


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful365 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies for being so supportive! :hugs: If it wasn't for you all I would drive DH crazy lol! <3 You all are truly amazing & Im so lucky to have you all here for me.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: I appreciate you all too - I would also drive my DH nuts talking about everything...he listens for a few minutes but then thats it. LOLClick to expand...

Lol mines the same!!! I know he doesnt know what to say when he responds with " well what do your bnb girls think?" Lol thats when I say... "well let me ask " haahah


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> Ok we posted at the same time! Weird. So you're saying there was only the pink when you wiped earlier and the nothing since??
> 
> I want you to remember that I had this same thing right before i got my bfp. You remember?
> 
> To weird!
> Yeah but im not sure if the pink is from me digging around lol. Usually when af is due my cervix is low, soft & open & its still pretty high & closed.
> 
> I remember & you were so sure it was AF... I just cant help but think Im out since its been forever. Even though this isnt normal for me im not really trying to get my hopes up. I had a break down earliEr when I saw it at work because I JUST dont get... WHY NOT ME... Ahhhh okay im gonna stop with the negative nancy stuff cause ill start crying again hahah!! *POSITIVE THOUGHTS  *Click to expand...

OMG I know, I was SO SURE it was AF it wasn't even funny! I even called in to refill my Clomid script (actually the pharmacy called me today to remind me of it and everything) so yep! I think I said to you guys a thousand times "Thanks ladies, but I know it's AF...I know my body" etc etc.

I totally understand how you're feeling though. I know it's not easy watching others around you get pregnant (even in cyberspace), especially on a thread here to support fertility issues. WE ARE HERE FOR YOU!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## biggerfamily

Not to butt in but you can't tell by your cervix. My RE said it don't tell you anything but your at the risk of giving yourself a bad infection. 

Good Luck hope you get a BFP soon. 

AFM: Studing recipes for school.


----------



## Beautifullei2

biggerfamily said:


> Not to butt in but you can't tell by your cervix. My RE said it don't tell you anything but your at the risk of giving yourself a bad infection.
> 
> Good Luck hope you get a BFP soon.
> 
> AFM: Studing recipes for school.

I check my cervix throughout my cycle! Im not sure about your RE but my FS actually told me it would be helpful.

I could see where you would think it could give you an infection but I wash my hands before I do it as well as wear gloves to protect myself. Everyones cervix is different throughout their cycle so usually they do recommend checking it through out your cycle. Since checking mine.. before AF it becomes very low, soft & opens up. In my fertile period it is very high, soft & open. I have actually found it very helpful in ttc. :)


----------



## biggerfamily

Ok never mind what I said then..

Thought would say what RE said. OK I hush. I'm thinking of giving up on TTC as my dam RE people not in an I can't get in answers. I'm about ready to stop TTC anymore.

Good Luck to you all an may you all get your wish.

I'm thinking of being done.


----------



## Beautifullei2

biggerfamily said:


> Ok never mind what I said then..
> 
> Thought would say what RE said. OK I hush. I'm thinking of giving up on TTC as my dam RE people not in an I can't get in answers. I'm about ready to stop TTC anymore.
> 
> Good Luck to you all an may you all get your wish.
> 
> I'm thinking of being done.

Oh Im not saying that they are wrong or what not, most doctors have different opinions on things.

Speaking for myself it has been very beneficial :D


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lei* keep us posted over the weekend! I will be checking in on you <3


----------



## momof1making2

LDizzy30 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> VERY!!!
> 
> do any of you know anything about soft cups?? Im thinking about trying these out this next cycle?
> 
> I've never used one, but I had heard about some couples using them after they bd so nothing comes back out. Hopefully that helps a little...Click to expand...

L-Dizzy- I ovulate the beginning of this week wooo hoo when do you test sunshine?

Lei- I used soft cups and pre-seed for 4 months way back but no luck, however I heard from many ladies that they worked for them so goodluck sweets!:hugs:


----------



## momof1making2

Hopin4 I tried reading through the threads but didn't see anything about your doc appointment, it's probably right under my chin lol but how was it. I have only been able to come on here at nights so it is so hard to keep up with you ladies but zi love reading everything when I do :hugs: to you all!


Lei- That doesn't sound like AF bleeding to me, maybe a little bean is getting ready to sprout ;o), FXed for you!!!!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Beautifullei2 said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> if yall are interested lol..
> 
> I went to the potty cause my stomach is still cramping.. well earlier when I wiped & saw the pink I put in a light tampon just in case.. (usually when I start cramping AF goes on full force)
> 
> Well I went right now thinking it was going to be heavy & nothing.. The blood was dark red like it was old but my stomach is still cramping. Ughhhhh Why!
> 
> That is weird Lei! Well Hopin had the spotting and I had the temp drop just like you. So it's not OVER until it's OVER! (And if it's over...then there is BEER :winkwink:)
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Love that Beer at the end!! Thanks doll!!
> 
> 
> JENNA--- once you have Draven (if im not pregnant by then... ) We will do beer over the computer when you start planning to have another one :haha:Click to expand...

YES PLEASE!!! I'm dying for one!!! We'll celebrate together by drinking our beers at the same time and if you ARE pregnant by then you can have sparkling cider like I did on Thanksgiving :) Wow, I can't wait to see what tomorrow brings! Have your FRER out and ready for early morning pee! Yay, its like an early Christmas! The pregnancy Santa is stopping by your house tonight. He rides a sleigh guided by storks instead of reindeer and he drops babies down the chimneys. :D Actually, he is a SHE and she's pregnant with an elf instead of fat. Mrs. Santa.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna lmao!!! Crazy girl!!!! Soooo the bleeding stopped. .it was just spotting & now its gone.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> Jenna lmao!!! Crazy girl!!!! Soooo the bleeding stopped. .it was just spotting & now its gone.

Lei that's EXACTLY what happened to me. I'm dying over here, have you tested yet???


----------



## Beautifullei2

Morning :) I didn't test!! Me temp went down & it scared me so I didn't even bother. My stomach is crampy & my boobs hurt like hell so if anything.. I may later or tomorrow


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> Morning :) I didn't test!! Me temp went down & it scared me so I didn't even bother. My stomach is crampy & my boobs hurt like hell so if anything.. I may later or tomorrow

Ok, well I hope your temp goes back up. Thinking of you!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

It didn't drop THAT much. You should have tested anyways :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Decided to test for the fun of it. Bfn for me!!! On the bright side we can keep trying cause I really wanted a due date close to my birthday :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Darn it >:[ Well this next cycle could possibly be the last one before I give birth. Maybe that'll bring some kind of good luck. Now go drink that beer, and another one for me!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lei I'm sorry hun for your bfn, you have such a good attitude!!! I wish I had that quality! 
Enjoy that beer and drink one for me will ya? <3


----------



## Jenna_KA

When's your next estimated O Lei? Cuz Christmas is about 2 weeks away.


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> Decided to test for the fun of it. Bfn for me!!! On the bright side we can keep trying cause I really wanted a due date close to my birthday :)

Sorry to hear - but yours is coming soon I think! :flower: Maybe you will conceive a Christmas baby!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Oh I will be drinking a nice cold beverage later lol. 

Jenna they have my O day Christmas eve I believe . Hey that rhymes lol :) 

I'm trying to keep positive about it even though it sucks but I know its in gods hands & it will eventually happen. I was more mad I used my last free hahahha.


----------



## momof1making2

Lei- I'm so sorry about your bfn sweetie :( I really hope this next month brings great things for you, your so positive you truly deserve it : hugs:

As for all the newly pregnant ladies- How are you, I want to heart symptom updates ;)!

Afm- I took my last injectable today and have my ultrasound Monday to see how my follicles look and my uterine lining to see also when to trigger. I really hope this is the month with the added injectables to my clomid! I'm concerned though and need some advice- I took 75 iui of Gonal F days 10 and 11 after 100 mg clomid days 5-9, on my first injection I was really nervous and I think I did it wrong. When I pulled the needle out there was still some med that came out on my skin that didn't go into my body :dohh:, I must not have held it in long enough. Last night went fine and it all got in there but being a weekend the fs office is closed I can't call and ask if I should take more. Eek should I give myself more tonight? I don't want to miss my chance :( what would you ladies do?:shrug:


----------



## momof1making2

Beautifullei2 said:


> Oh I will be drinking a nice cold beverage later lol.
> 
> Jenna they have my O day Christmas eve I believe . Hey that rhymes lol :)
> 
> I'm trying to keep positive about it even though it sucks but I know its in gods hands & it will eventually happen. I was more mad I used my last free hahahha.

Christmas Eve! :xmas12: How special would that be! :xmas8:. That's the day I test this month and possibly the day you could conceive! :happydance: :babydust:


----------



## Jenna_KA

YOU COULD CONCEIVE A CHRISTMAS MIRACLE!!! :xmas12: The pregnancy Santa will REALLY be coming that night, perfect timing!!! And momof1, you'll be discovering your Christmas miracle! HOORAYYYY CHRISTMAS MIRACLES! :xmas8: :xmas6: :xmas4: :xmas9:

P.S. I'd call your doctor, momof1. I don't know anything about injectables, I'd be too scared to venture out of their instructions. But again, I know nothing about them.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Momof1 I can't wait for you to test. How were the injectables? If no bfp by Feb dh & I will be doing femara, Injectables & iui :) I'm super excited. 

I wish I could tell you what to do with the injectables but I have no clue :( speaking from my nursing background I would say its okay cause sometimes the medicine will come out if its thick but I'm unsure when it comes to fertility meds. I hope it all works itself out though hun. 

Jenna I hope your right ... would be a great gift from the man above.. testing date puts me around Jan 1st :) great start to 2013


----------



## Jenna_KA

Wow, that'd all be perfect timing! Conceived Christmas Eve and found out New Years Day. That'd be so fun! Where would that put your due date? Another holiday? :haha:
I see your chart restarted. Did AF arrive?


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> Momof1 I can't wait for you to test. How were the injectables? If no bfp by Feb dh & I will be doing femara, Injectables & iui :) I'm super excited.
> 
> I wish I could tell you what to do with the injectables but I have no clue :( speaking from my nursing background I would say its okay cause sometimes the medicine will come out if its thick but I'm unsure when it comes to fertility meds. I hope it all works itself out though hun.
> 
> Jenna I hope your right ... would be a great gift from the man above.. testing date puts me around Jan 1st :) great start to 2013

Lei I am so going to have my FX'd for you. I have prayed really hard for you, you do deserve it and I agree you have a great attitude. Waiting is just the hard part.


----------



## momof1making2

Beautifullei2 said:


> Momof1 I can't wait for you to test. How were the injectables? If no bfp by Feb dh & I will be doing femara, Injectables & iui :) I'm super excited.
> 
> I wish I could tell you what to do with the injectables but I have no clue :( speaking from my nursing background I would say its okay cause sometimes the medicine will come out if its thick but I'm unsure when it comes to fertility meds. I hope it all works itself out though hun.
> 
> Jenna I hope your right ... would be a great gift from the man above.. testing date puts me around Jan 1st :) great start to 2013

The injections were not bad at all, much more tolerable then I had thought! I find out tomorrow at my ultrasound how well they worked I CAN'T WAIT! Have you taken injectables before? Right now you are all natural right? AF show her ugly little face yet?:hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna it would make it sometime in september but I think towards the ends lol. 

Yes she is here... yesterday she was really light & today is the same. Blahhh! 


Momof1- yes I'm trying all natural since the femara didn't help at all but come February we are grabbing the bull by the horns & going full force :) I pray those injectable did the trick for you! Fxed


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna it would make it sometime in september but I think towards the ends lol. 

Yes she is here... yesterday she was really light & today is the same. Blahhh! 


Momof1- yes I'm trying all natural since the femara didn't help at all but come February we are grabbing the bull by the horns & going full force :) I pray those injectable did the trick for you! Fxed


----------



## Jenna_KA

There's no fun holidays in September... But baby's birthday will be the holiday!! :]


This is the last finishing touch for Draven's room. I had a lot of fun painting these lol. Saved tons of money too, these things are expensive as hell if you want to buy them already made! They're like $10 a letter. Gotta love craft stores :D Plus it gave me something to do.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1134.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna_KA said:


> There's no fun holidays in September... But baby's birthday will be the holiday!! :]
> 
> 
> This is the last finishing touch for Draven's room. I had a lot of fun painting these lol. Saved tons of money too, these things are expensive as hell if you want to buy them already made! They're like $10 a letter. Gotta love craft stores :D Plus it gave me something to do.

LOL Is Labor Day not a fun holiday?! :haha:


----------



## biggerfamily

Did Hopin4ABump ever say what her beta results was?

I've not been around due to getting ready for Friday an the holidays an meeting Monday. 

Grateful what about your beta results?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Grateful365 said:


> Jenna_KA said:
> 
> 
> There's no fun holidays in September... But baby's birthday will be the holiday!! :]
> 
> 
> This is the last finishing touch for Draven's room. I had a lot of fun painting these lol. Saved tons of money too, these things are expensive as hell if you want to buy them already made! They're like $10 a letter. Gotta love craft stores :D Plus it gave me something to do.
> 
> LOL Is Labor Day not a fun holiday?! :haha:Click to expand...

Oh you're right!! Duhh :dohh: This last Labor Day my friend and I tried soooo hard to jump start her labor, but it didn't work lol.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna I love the letters .. when I get my bfp Ill have you do my babies name lol :)

Ahhhh yes labor day is the only one but I think its in the beginning of the month. My nephews birthday is sept 16 & it would have my edd around the 29th.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ooh I'd love to! :D


----------



## Allika

Sorry Ladies, terribly busy weekend!

@Jenna: love the letters and that you did it yourself, good way of keeping busy and saving some money!

@Biggerfamily: glad you're not giving up on your dream of another baby

@Lei: the more in fall your baby will be there, the better! Nobody wants to be put in a stroller in Texas summer heat!

@Hopin & @grateful: hello :) how are you? How is your little ball of cells doing?

I am doing good, really hot still, I told my hubby it feels like I swallowed a ball of fire and its now burning in my uterus. It just feels like all my energy is in that body region. I have sensitive smell and my breasts are a bit sensitive. Other than that I am doing good. But of course I am nervous, hoping everything will go smoothly and praying for a healthy pregnancy and a healthy "fireball" :)

For those of you that enjoy praying, I read a about a Saint named Gianna. She is the saint of pregnant women and babies. So direct your prayers to her, very inspirational story to her...


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*GOOD MORNING* bnb ladies. Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend.

I spent my weekend finishing up my Christmas shopping and wrapping ALL of the gifts. That's exhausting!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

AF arrived this morning. FINALLY! Ready to start my injections on Wednesday!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

TypeA- FINALLY!!! we wil hopefully be pretty close this cycle then!! Wahoo :happydance: 

Allika- Sorry about the fireball but hopefully it will get better! Thanks for the info on Prayer. That is something I do on a daily basis. Couldnt hurt :)


----------



## LDizzy30

momof1making2 said:


> LDizzy30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> VERY!!!
> 
> do any of you know anything about soft cups?? Im thinking about trying these out this next cycle?
> 
> I've never used one, but I had heard about some couples using them after they bd so nothing comes back out. Hopefully that helps a little...Click to expand...
> 
> L-Dizzy- I ovulate the beginning of this week wooo hoo when do you test sunshine?
> 
> Lei- I used soft cups and pre-seed for 4 months way back but no luck, however I heard from many ladies that they worked for them so goodluck sweets!:hugs:Click to expand...

I did an OPK on Saturday and it was + and I had a temp. spike on Sunday. So it looks like we're pretty close if you're ovulating at the begining of the week!


----------



## LDizzy30

Jenna_KA said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna_KA said:
> 
> 
> There's no fun holidays in September... But baby's birthday will be the holiday!! :]
> 
> 
> This is the last finishing touch for Draven's room. I had a lot of fun painting these lol. Saved tons of money too, these things are expensive as hell if you want to buy them already made! They're like $10 a letter. Gotta love craft stores :D Plus it gave me something to do.
> 
> LOL Is Labor Day not a fun holiday?! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you're right!! Duhh :dohh: This last Labor Day my friend and I tried soooo hard to jump start her labor, but it didn't work lol.Click to expand...

Grandparents day is in September! Oh and my birthday, you know it's celebrated here in Oklahoma, true story! :winkwink:


----------



## Grateful365

Good morning everyone! (almost afternoon)...it has taken me this long to wake up this morning witout my usual coffee. LOL

This weekend DH and I finished up Christmas shopping...it actually went very smoothly, I was surprised! 

Going for blood work on Tuesday at 4:00 p.m. so sort of anxious for that.

How is everyone feeling today? Is everyone ready for the upcoming holidays?


----------



## Jenna_KA

TypeA: Fiiiiinally! So glad you didn't have to do a second round of provera. Now lets get this party started! :happydance:

You're all getting your Christmas shopping finished and I haven't even started lol!! I'm so bad at this :dohh: I always do it last minute.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna Im right there with you lol! I get paid friday & since the kiddos with be with their other parents DH & I are gonna go splurge. Im pretty excited & then next week my friend is going to do our family portraits (she just doesnt know it yet) lmao! 

LDIZZY- thats true!!! We celebrate here (mainly in the schools). Would be a great gift for my mom & Dad


----------



## typeA TTC

I called to schedule my baseline ultrasound and bloodwork but they are so busy I have to go in tomorrow CD2 for everything. I'll know more then. 

I'm a little nervous because we don't get to see the dr. But I'm hoping everything goes smoothly and we get a chance this cycle! We will see


----------



## momof1making2

LDizzy30 said:


> momof1making2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LDizzy30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> VERY!!!
> 
> do any of you know anything about soft cups?? Im thinking about trying these out this next cycle?
> 
> I've never used one, but I had heard about some couples using them after they bd so nothing comes back out. Hopefully that helps a little...Click to expand...
> 
> L-Dizzy- I ovulate the beginning of this week wooo hoo when do you test sunshine?
> 
> Lei- I used soft cups and pre-seed for 4 months way back but no luck, however I heard from many ladies that they worked for them so goodluck sweets!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I did an OPK on Saturday and it was + and I had a temp. spike on Sunday. So it looks like we're pretty close if you're ovulating at the begining of the week!Click to expand...

 test on Christmas Eve :o)

Yay I hope we end up being bump buddies!:happydance: ;o) I ovulate TODAY and


----------



## momof1making2

Jenna_KA said:


> There's no fun holidays in September... But baby's birthday will be the holiday!! :]
> 
> 
> This is the last finishing touch for Draven's room. I had a lot of fun painting these lol. Saved tons of money too, these things are expensive as hell if you want to buy them already made! They're like $10 a letter. Gotta love craft stores :D Plus it gave me something to do.

Jenna, I love them absolutely adorable! Crafty lil thang :winkwink:


----------



## momof1making2

Allika said:


> Sorry Ladies, terribly busy weekend!
> 
> @Jenna: love the letters and that you did it yourself, good way of keeping busy and saving some money!
> 
> @Biggerfamily: glad you're not giving up on your dream of another baby
> 
> @Lei: the more in fall your baby will be there, the better! Nobody wants to be put in a stroller in Texas summer heat!
> 
> @Hopin & @grateful: hello :) how are you? How is your little ball of cells doing?
> 
> I am doing good, really hot still, I told my hubby it feels like I swallowed a ball of fire and its now burning in my uterus. It just feels like all my energy is in that body region. I have sensitive smell and my breasts are a bit sensitive. Other than that I am doing good. But of course I am nervous, hoping everything will go smoothly and praying for a healthy pregnancy and a healthy "fireball" :)
> 
> For those of you that enjoy praying, I read a about a Saint named Gianna. She is the saint of pregnant women and babies. So direct your prayers to her, very inspirational story to her...

I am all about praying to the saints and I will pray to Gianna for you! :winkwink:


----------



## momof1making2

typeA TTC said:


> AF arrived this morning. FINALLY! Ready to start my injections on Wednesday!!!

WOO HOO!!!!! Is this your first month on injections? I just finished mine and they weren't bad at all!:flower:


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> For those of you that enjoy praying, I read a about a Saint named Gianna. She is the saint of pregnant women and babies. So direct your prayers to her, very inspirational story to her...

Thanks Allika! I read that story...very inspirational!


----------



## momof1making2

Ultrasound went FANTASTIC this morning! Looks like the injections really helped. I have 3 eggs, two at 18 and one at 22 I am going to take my trigger shot right after I finish writing this. :o) My estrodial ( no clue how to spell lol) numbers were fantastic and my lining is at 8.2. she said that this is going to be a very strong cycle so on to BDing like crazy these next 3 days. I cant wait to see what December brings!!! :happydance:


----------



## Grateful365

momof1making2 said:


> Ultrasound went FANTASTIC this morning! Looks like the injections really helped. I have 3 eggs, two at 18 and one at 22 I am going to take my trigger shot right after I finish writing this. :o) My estrodial ( no clue how to spell lol) numbers were fantastic and my lining is at 8.2. she said that this is going to be a very strong cycle so on to BDing like crazy these next 3 days. I cant wait to see what December brings!!! :happydance:

momof1 thats FANTASTIC NEWS!!!! Sounds ever so promising :happydance:


----------



## Beautifullei2

momof1making2 said:


> Ultrasound went FANTASTIC this morning! Looks like the injections really helped. I have 3 eggs, two at 18 and one at 22 I am going to take my trigger shot right after I finish writing this. :o) My estrodial ( no clue how to spell lol) numbers were fantastic and my lining is at 8.2. she said that this is going to be a very strong cycle so on to BDing like crazy these next 3 days. I cant wait to see what December brings!!! :happydance:

WAHOOO!!! IM over here doing the :happydance: :headspin:


----------



## typeA TTC

Woohoo! Yes it's my first with injections. I'm not doing clomid at all. Just (inj) and the endometrin (supps). I cannot wait to have a mature follicle! 

So happy you got good news. How often were you monitored? Did your dosage stay the same?


----------



## momof1making2

typeA TTC said:


> Woohoo! Yes it's my first with injections. I'm not doing clomid at all. Just (inj) and the endometrin (supps). I cannot wait to have a mature follicle!
> 
> So happy you got good news. How often were you monitored? Did your dosage stay the same?

Oh wow your chances with an all injection cycle will be amazing, what are these suppositories your taking used for? I was monitored with one ultrasound and then they told me to trigger today the only other monitoring they will do is the blood test on Christmas eve to determine weather or not I'm preggers :). My dosage remained the same. Make sure to hold the needle in extra long I made the mistake of pulling out a bit early on my first injection and some came out. FXed for those mature follies for you, do you have an ultrasound coming?


----------



## Jenna_KA

momof1making2 said:


> Ultrasound went FANTASTIC this morning! Looks like the injections really helped. I have 3 eggs, two at 18 and one at 22 I am going to take my trigger shot right after I finish writing this. :o) My estrodial ( no clue how to spell lol) numbers were fantastic and my lining is at 8.2. she said that this is going to be a very strong cycle so on to BDing like crazy these next 3 days. I cant wait to see what December brings!!! :happydance:

WOOT WOOOOOT! AIR FIVE! Go get jiggy with it :bunny: I wanna see that BFP on Christmas :D


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> momof1making2 said:
> 
> 
> Ultrasound went FANTASTIC this morning! Looks like the injections really helped. I have 3 eggs, two at 18 and one at 22 I am going to take my trigger shot right after I finish writing this. :o) My estrodial ( no clue how to spell lol) numbers were fantastic and my lining is at 8.2. she said that this is going to be a very strong cycle so on to BDing like crazy these next 3 days. I cant wait to see what December brings!!! :happydance:
> 
> WOOT WOOOOOT! AIR FIVE! Go get jiggy with it :bunny: I wanna see that BFP on Christmas :DClick to expand...

Jenna your almost to the end of your ticker.. Just an FYI.. I popped almost 3 weeks early ;-)


----------



## Allika

Hello Ladies, 2nd Beta Results are 160. Thursday we were at 30. Today I feel normal, my breasts are a bit sore but other than that I feel great


----------



## typeA TTC

Loving the positive vibe on this thread today!!! 

The endometrin will be constant progesterone to help me get and stay pregnant. I have to use the supps twice a day until they say stop (i.e. until we know we arent pregnant). I will also have an IUI after my trigger. 

How many days did it take your follicles to mature? I'm hoping for a quick turn around time so I won't have to go in Xmas!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Jenna- is there a plan in place to let us know when you had or are having the baby?? We will want to know...right behind your family of course! ;)


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> Hello Ladies, 2nd Beta Results are 160. Thursday we were at 30. Today I feel normal, my breasts are a bit sore but other than that I feel great

So you had your blood drawn twice?


----------



## Allika

Grateful365 said:


> Allika said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies, 2nd Beta Results are 160. Thursday we were at 30. Today I feel normal, my breasts are a bit sore but other than that I feel great
> 
> So you had your blood drawn twice?Click to expand...

Yes but only because I am seeing a Specialist. Usually OBGYNs only do 1 or none and wait to be far along for an US....


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allika said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies, 2nd Beta Results are 160. Thursday we were at 30. Today I feel normal, my breasts are a bit sore but other than that I feel great
> 
> So you had your blood drawn twice?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but only because I am seeing a Specialist. Usually OBGYNs only do 1 or none and wait to be far along for an US....Click to expand...

Oh Ok! Well your numbers look like they are progressing great!!! :thumbup:

I feel like begging my doctor to see me before Christmas and at least tell me things seem OK before I tell my family!


----------



## Grateful365

typeA TTC said:


> Jenna- is there a plan in place to let us know when you had or are having the baby?? We will want to know...right behind your family of course! ;)

LOL!!! I second that! Jenna - you need a BnB representative! :haha:


----------



## Jenna_KA

I know, I can't believe I've made it this far! All my tickers (the two on here and the THREE on my phone) are all getting down to the last few its so crazy! I remember just dreaming of getting to this point and now its here. Ohh and I hope and pray he comes a little early, I don't think I can make it the full 5 weeks! OH's mom is very spiritual and she says the spirits are telling her he comes a little early. (Mind you, she had a vision of us holding a baby boy 2 months before we got pregnant and she didn't know we were TTC)
Yes of course I'll be telling you ladies ASAP!! Since I plan on getting an epidural I assume most of my labor will be long an boring just waiting there, so I'll be SURE to get on here and telling you all the goodies!! Don't you worry! 

Alika, enjoy it while you can my dear!!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Jenna- we have a family friend that is also spiritual like that and said she saw joy and asked when we were doing artificial insemination (she didn't know we were TTCing). Crazy?!?? But I love that she saw joy!!! Gives me hope. And we are doing AI this month...so hopefully we will have a Xmas miracle!!


----------



## biggerfamily

Allika,
How are you doing? Getting ready for Christmas yet? How you feeling an did you get your bloodwork done yet? 

AFM: I'm doing a little better just can't wait til Friday gets here so can have my scan too see if can have my IUI Saturday an get a trigger shot on Friday. I'll try too keep everyone updated how Friday goes if like. Took my last pill tonight an a little more cramping so hope Friday gives great news. . Today been a busy day. Went to meeting to get ready for my mother to come home. They changed her date from Tuesday next week to Monday so she coming home to her place so when she gets home we'll be very busy so hopefully can take my mind off of things an get my mother a lot of stuff for her home place. 

DH an me got a little more Christmas shopping to do an next week got some baking to do for the youngsters in school to have some Christmas goodies as around here where we live a lot of children will not have a lot for Christmas or if any. There is some children around here that their parents don't care if they have anything to eat which is sad. So always for the holidays I do lots of baking to give the children something homemade to eat.. 

Have a great week all. I gone for now got more stuff do to.

73's for now. :hugs:


----------



## Jenna_KA

TypeA, that's great!! Now you know all your hard work will pay off one day. It's just a matter of when (like now?) I got an online pregnancy reading done and I thought it was fun. Everything she told me is things I won't know for years to come (like what Draven will do as a career, what he'll look like when he's older, hobbies, etc.) but it was still fun to read and she even mentioned him being really in to martial arts which is VERY big on OH's side of the family. 

Biggerfamily: Can't wait to hear how your scan goes I'll be sending some baby dust your way! That's so nice of you to bake all those things for the children, God will repay you for your good deeds. I'm sure all that baking and preparing for your mom to go home will keep you nice and busy until Friday!


----------



## Grateful365

Biggerfamily - Yes definately let us know how your scan goes on Friday!! 

That is so sweet of you to bake homemade treats for the kids. We need more thoughtful people like you in the world. :flower:

Good luck with getting your mother home, I hope all goes smoothly.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

OK ladies, I was so busy yesterday I didn't get a chance to really be on here much and I missed a LOT!!!! SOOOOOO here goes:

*Lei* so AF is here (booooo)... but no Clomid for you right? You're going all natural right now?

*TypeA* I'm really looking forward to hearing all about your appointment today! Let us know as soon as you are done with that, I'll be looking out for it!

*LDizzy* Happy 2WW! When are you testing? Christmas Eve? What a wonderful gift that would be!!

*Jenna* I LOVE the letters you made!!! How are you feeling hun?? I bet it's getting really hard to sleep now. Are you using a maternity pillow?

*Allika* Your numbers look great!! Do you go back in a couple of days? When will your first u/s be?

*Grateful* Happy bloodwork day!! Will you get results tomorrow or today? Hopefully the blood test confirming the bfp will ease your mind a bit.

*momof1* You're in your 2WW too, and everything looks so great!!! I cannot wait to hear the results Xmas eve, I hope you'll post them on here even with the holiday rush!

*biggerfamily* 3 more days until your scan!! What a sweet person you are for baking those cookies for the community <3

I THINK that covers everyone!! I just want to say I am SO HAPPY I have you ladies!!! Oh and, 14 days until Christmas! That's crazy!


----------



## Allika

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Allika* Your numbers look great!! Do you go back in a couple of days? When will your first u/s be?

There you are, Hopin! I was worried about you! How are you feeling? Did you ever get results from your Blood test?

No, I will not go in until next week Thursday. On Thursday I leave for 2 weeks vacation to Europe, so my Dr wants to do an U/S before we fly just to be sure that everything is at the right spot.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika said:


> There you are, Hopin! I was worried about you! How are you feeling? Did you ever get results from your Blood test?
> 
> No, I will not go in until next week Thursday. On Thursday I leave for 2 weeks vacation to Europe, so my Dr wants to do an U/S before we fly just to be sure that everything is at the right spot.

Yeah, I was MIA because yesterday at work was CRAZY for me!! I'm feeling fine! Just tired. I'm ready for bed at like 8 these days! I got the results from my bloodwork, confirming the pregnancy. I was 3w4d at the time of the tests and my progesterone was at 36, my betas were at 77. I did some research and it seems the 'norm' varies so much, that it's kind of useless information unless you are being monitored regularly.

I'm just going to assume the best! :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

By the way, I'm jealous of your vacation!!!! HAVE FUN! :) :) :)


----------



## LDizzy30

I'm really debating on testing or just waiting for AF. But since this is my first time using Femara, I will probably break down and test around the 21st. 

I hope that the holidays are treating everyone well!!!!! I love reading updates and enjoy chatting on here. Thanks for being here.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hey ladies im silently rooting you all on! 
Don't think im ignoring anyone... just keeping quiet until I have something to update on.. Until then Ill just stalk :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin4, I never ended up getting a maternity pillow because I have tons of regular ones that work all the same if not better. Sleep is awful, of course lol. Especially with the SPD but I'm managing. Have an appointment today and we'll be doing the strep B testing, oh joy lol. And appointments are going to be scheduled weekly now, that means we're getting ready to wrap up this pregnancy!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

LDizzy30 said:


> I will probably break down and test around the 21st.

That's only 10 days away!! Woot :) :) :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Let us know how your appointment goes today, Jenna!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

So I called my OBGYN because ever since I went off my femara I have been having pains.. Even before & after O.. They think the medicine may have caused me to get a cyst on my ovary & thats what is causing the pain.. Its getting to the point where its making my legs achey so they made me an appt this afternoon to have an ultrasound done. I just hope its nothing bad =(


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:hugs:Lei I will be praying for you, for sure - what time is your appointment? Please update us as soon as you get out!! <3 Is femara known to cause this? I'm not very familiar...


----------



## LDizzy30

Lei-Oh no! Hopefully it's nothing! Let us know how everything went when you get back from your appointment.


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna_KA said:


> Hopin4, I never ended up getting a maternity pillow because I have tons of regular ones that work all the same if not better. Sleep is awful, of course lol. Especially with the SPD but I'm managing. Have an appointment today and we'll be doing the strep B testing, oh joy lol. And appointments are going to be scheduled weekly now, that means we're getting ready to wrap up this pregnancy!

Jenna - its so exciting that you are getting down to your last appointments! I can't wait to see your little guy :happydance: (and for you to be able to sleep better again....well.....maybe.) :dohh: LOL


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> So I called my OBGYN because ever since I went off my femara I have been having pains.. Even before & after O.. They think the medicine may have caused me to get a cyst on my ovary & thats what is causing the pain.. Its getting to the point where its making my legs achey so they made me an appt this afternoon to have an ultrasound done. I just hope its nothing bad =(

Lei - I hope its nothing major at all. Thinking of you...let us know how it goes at the doctor.


----------



## Beautifullei2

My appt is at 3 austin time! Im Femara isnt known this cause it but the clomid is. Im really hoping that the clomid didnt cause one & then me being on femara caused it to get bigger. Im not even sure if thats possible but we will see today. My obgyn I just switched to is on maternity leave.. GO FIGURE HUH lol.. So I will being seeing another lady but the Dr. Im seeing today .. I have seen before. She would see me when I was pregnant with DD when my regular doc was out.


----------



## biggerfamily

Fast Update...

Just got off the phone with RE office asking questions about WHY having a scan on Friday day 11 an they said reason doing a scan on day 11 is to see how close I'm at having a surge an if I'm pretty close they will have the nurses an on stand by for the weekend an when I get a + on my opk test call them an they will do the IUI over the weekend. They just want to be ready in case have to do the IUI over the weekend. So for now things are up in the air not sure if IUI be on weekend or Monday. I told the nurse that my mother is coming home Monday an if have to do a IUI on Monday then what? She said we can work around that just relax an don't worry things will work out. So I'm trying to relax an if you all will pray things go good Friday. I didn't tell the nurse the femara making me cramp a lot more as last night for 2 hrs I cramped really good in ovaries which I know my ovaries are working over time now. Just hope to have 2 follies this time. 

*How is everyone doing today?* 

Hope you all are doing good. I'm Waiting on UPS to show up an my phone to be turned off for 2 hrs today to switch things over to another number. :wacko: So most this day is going to be busy busy.


----------



## momof1making2

hopin4- How are your beta numbers sweets:thumbup:? 

Jenna- The epidural will be your BFF :happydance:

typeA- I was on cycle day 14 when my eggs were 18,18 and 22. Be sure to fill us in on your ultrasound and gl at your IUI :babydust: coming your way!

Lei- That is very scary Fxed that everything is ok for you[-o&lt;

Biggerfamily- That is so nice of you! What a good spirit you have!:flower:


AFM- I took the trigger shot yesterday and low and behold I woke up with cramping on my left side ( where my three big eggies were), proceeded to have some good ol BD and a cup of coffee:haha:; ahhhhhh what a lovely morning :coffee:. I am going to start cutting out caffeine in hopes that it helps the process along. I pulled into starbucks and ordered my "usual" only defaf, the lady knows me well and asked if I was pregnant lol "not yet, I said" :dohh:. So more Bding tonight, tomorrow and the next day then my hoo haa will be out of commission for a while:haha:. I wish it didn't feel like such a chore :wacko:. I have some pretty Chirstmas lingerie I am going to try on for size tonight:blush: (prob tmi but I love girl talk)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*biggerfamily* I am praying for you!!! FX'd!!

*momof1* my numbers aren't being monitored so I'm just keeping my fx'd that all is well! i won't know anything more until Jan 8th when i go for an u/s!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*momof1* meant to say maybe the xmas lingerie would spice things up a bit!!! I'm sure my DH would love it if I did that!


----------



## Beautifullei2

momof1making2 said:


> hopin4- How are your beta numbers sweets:thumbup:?
> 
> Jenna- The epidural will be your BFF :happydance:
> 
> typeA- I was on cycle day 14 when my eggs were 18,18 and 22. Be sure to fill us in on your ultrasound and gl at your IUI :babydust: coming your way!
> 
> Lei- That is very scary Fxed that everything is ok for you[-o&lt;
> 
> Biggerfamily- That is so nice of you! What a good spirit you have!:flower:
> 
> 
> AFM- I took the trigger shot yesterday and low and behold I woke up with cramping on my left side ( where my three big eggies were), proceeded to have some good ol BD and a cup of coffee:haha:; ahhhhhh what a lovely morning :coffee:. I am going to start cutting out caffeine in hopes that it helps the process along. I pulled into starbucks and ordered my "usual" only defaf, the lady knows me well and asked if I was pregnant lol "not yet, I said" :dohh:. So more Bding tonight, tomorrow and the next day then my hoo haa will be out of commission for a while:haha:. I wish it didn't feel like such a chore :wacko:. I have some pretty Chirstmas lingerie I am going to try on for size tonight:blush: (prob tmi but I love girl talk)

Wahoo!! Keep on BDing! I love dressing up for DH.. Makes it funner especially when TTC :) sometimes I do it just to tease him but eventually give in :D 

It sounds like you will be getting your :bfp: soon! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jenna_KA

My appointment went fine, just the usual. I guess the strep B isn't until closer to 37 weeks? I could have sworn she told me we were doing it today, but oh well! I'm not complaining about not having to have a q-tip in my bum! So next week we'll be checking my cervix, oh goodie! 

I used to dress up for OH all the time.... I think I'd die laughing if I tried to do that now! I have a little Mrs.Claus dress that I wore last year and I pulled it out while decorating this year and cracked up imagining myself putting it on. It'd probably only cover half of my belly now (if I could even get it around my giant tata's)

Lei, let us know how your US goes ASAP. I hope it's nothing bad FX!


----------



## typeA TTC

Hello everyone!! Keep the updates coming!!!

AFM, went to the FS this morning. No cysts. Everything looked good. They took my blood and said that all looked good too so I start injections tonight. Since I have PCOS they are starting me low and slow! Soo I am taking shots from tonight until Sunday with alternating dosages of 50 and 25 iu....which is not much at all!! On Sunday I go in for bloodwork and they will adjust my dosage then, if needed. The nurse said better to take it slow than overstimulate. So there's a strong likelihood that I will be taking shots for a few weeks depending on how quickly we find the right dose for me. Also no vag supp until after ovulation. So all I have to do is shots for now!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Lei - any update???


----------



## typeA TTC

By the way...I asked my clinic how many eggs were too many to cancel the cycle...she said anymore than 4. So here's to hoping for 2-3 nice size eggies!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hey ladies!! 
That appt took forever! Well my doc said my ovaries looked perfect, no cysts, no fibroids... no nothing.. just said it all looked perfect!!!! I honestly wish she would have told me something was wrong so I could have an answer as to why I had not got pregnant yet. She did a mini pap & again perfect. She asked if I would be going back on fertility meds & I broke down & told her no that we stopped trying & it would happen when it was time. 

Hearing those words come out of my own mouth made me have so many emotions run through me & when I got to the car I balled me eyes out. I can't help but ask...if everything is so damn perfect then why am I not pregnant by now :( 

Ugh its just been an emotional visit & I'm ready to let it all go.


----------



## Allika

Beautifullei2 said:


> Hey ladies!!
> That appt took forever! Well my doc said my ovaries looked perfect, no cysts, no fibroids... no nothing.. just said it all looked perfect!!!! I honestly wish she would have told me something was wrong so I could have an answer as to why I had not got pregnant yet. She did a mini pap & again perfect. She asked if I would be going back on fertility meds & I broke down & told her no that we stopped trying & it would happen when it was time.
> 
> Hearing those words come out of my own mouth made me have so many emotions run through me & when I got to the car I balled me eyes out. I can't help but ask...if everything is so damn perfect then why am I not pregnant by now :(
> 
> Ugh its just been an emotional visit & I'm ready to let it all go.

Oh Lei...I am so sorry to hear that she found nothing and her saying that left you so down. But I don't think you should give up on this! Do one more cycle and give it your all! Maybe even do an IUI. Don't give up just yet! It will happen, there will be a tipping point...if you continue to do things right eventually things will fall in place


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, just blame it on the hubby! That's what we're good at, right? :hugs: You've got like 2 more cycles until IUI so try and keep your head up, I know it's hard. Hopefully you wont even need the IUI. But if you do, the odds are really in your favor. OH's spermies may just be having a rough time making their journey. And since your reproductive stuff is looking perfect, doing the IUI will just be the icing on the cake. Hang in there, doll! :flower:


----------



## biggerfamily

Beautifullei2 said:


> Hey ladies!!
> That appt took forever! Well my doc said my ovaries looked perfect, no cysts, no fibroids... no nothing.. just said it all looked perfect!!!! I honestly wish she would have told me something was wrong so I could have an answer as to why I had not got pregnant yet. She did a mini pap & again perfect. She asked if I would be going back on fertility meds & I broke down & told her no that we stopped trying & it would happen when it was time.
> 
> Hearing those words come out of my own mouth made me have so many emotions run through me & when I got to the car I balled me eyes out. I can't help but ask...if everything is so damn perfect then why am I not pregnant by now :(
> 
> Ugh its just been an emotional visit & I'm ready to let it all go.

Just a question have you been checked for endo?

Is your period ever painful or do you pass any huge clots , have pain ful sex at times?

With endo you can have a lot of pain before ovulation or after plus you can have a lot of pain before you start your period. I know a lot about endo as it's a pain in the rear to deal with. Endo can keep a woman from getting pregnant also. 

If got a link talking about endo about what all it can do plus sometimes endo can block tubes.

https://www.endo-resolved.com/infertility.html

https://www.endo-resolved.com/symptoms.html

Just throwing out some stuff to think about..

I've battled with endo an hate it. Endo is what kept me from getting pregnant with our 2nd an now with our 3rd. So had it removed 2x.

I'm not saying you've got endo but that is something to think about seriously. 

Gone to bake cookies.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks ladies!!!! 

Jenna when I called him to tell him what the doctor said I wanted to say. " damn your swimmers.. why can't they find the egg" lmao. We know we both work fine so it really is just a matter of time. 

Biggerfamily- no I don't have any of that. 


We are gonna continue just to bd until my iui appt.


----------



## biggerfamily

Beautifullei2 said:


> Thanks ladies!!!!
> 
> Jenna when I called him to tell him what the doctor said I wanted to say. " damn your swimmers.. why can't they find the egg" lmao. We know we both work fine so it really is just a matter of time.
> 
> Biggerfamily- no I don't have any of that.
> 
> 
> We are gonna continue just to bd until my iui appt.

Question how do you know your don't?

I've had others think they don't an they find out do

A woman can have endo an not even know it. First time I didn't even know had it until couldn't get pregnant with our 2nd an when went to be checked I had it. A ultrasound will NOT show endo.

This is all saying on this matter. Just thought I would help out some. Oh if your cycles are not regular there is a issue to. 

What is your age? DO you have PCOS? Are you seeing a RE or a OBGYN?

There is a lot of things I can throw out to ladies an lots will say just a OBGYN. 

I"ve battled IF for years an even my DH said lots of women don't think they have endo until they see a RE an they do lots more stuff.

Good Luck..Now gone to kitchen again.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Biggerfamily, save me some cookies! :xmas14:


----------



## biggerfamily

Jenna_KA said:


> Biggerfamily, save me some cookies! :xmas14:

Just got done chocolate chip n Man they are HOT.. DH is drinking boiled custard an I hate it. LOL..

I've been watching you :flower:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Bigger family- I know I don't because I've been checked for EVERYRHING when I started this process. You may not be familiar with my story. Not trying to be rude or it come off wrong but it just seemed like you are trying to attack me. I'm not saying that's the case but its just how it seems to come off. It may just be my hormones right now though. 

I have regular cycles which are usually 26-28 days give or take a day. My cycles have always been normal since I can rememeber. I'm 26 & when I started this process with my husband over 2 years ago we got completely checked out for everything. The only thing they could find wrong was DHS Sperm count which has now been corrected after surgery. His numbers are slowly going up with every passing month which is wonderful :) they just keep telling us we have to get perfect timing. I've been seeing a RE & OBGYN & Fs to help with everything. I saw my RE who did all the tests & just check in with my FS & OBGYN occasionally. Honestly today was the first time I had seem my obgybin almost year as far as TTC.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I'll be stalking you ladies but quiet for a bit as I have nothing to update on until the tww gets here :)!!


----------



## biggerfamily

Beautifullei2 said:


> Bigger family- I know I don't because I've been checked for EVERYRHING when I started this process. You may not be familiar with my story. Not trying to be rude or it come off wrong but it just seemed like you are trying to attack me. I'm not saying that's the case but its just how it seems to come off. It may just be my hormones right now though.
> 
> I have regular cycles which are usually 26-28 days give or take a day. My cycles have always been normal since I can rememeber. I'm 26 & when I started this process with my husband over 2 years ago we got completely checked out for everything. The only thing they could find wrong was DHS Sperm count which has now been corrected after surgery. His numbers are slowly going up with every passing month which is wonderful :) they just keep telling us we have to get perfect timing. I've been seeing a RE & OBGYN & Fs to help with everything. I saw my RE who did all the tests & just check in with my FS & OBGYN occasionally. Honestly today was the first time I had seem my obgybin almost year as far as TTC.

I'm NOT attacking you. Just asking. Can't I ask questions about stuff like this? Others on other forums thinks the same darn thing when I
m
trying to do nothing but be helpful. ENDO is a slight thing an if you've not had a lap you may not know you got it until been checked. Lots of women don't have no idea how many out here in this world has endo until they start having pains or trying to get pregnant an can't. I even ask did your RE do a LAP? A woman can have tons of test an not do a LAP as they may say oh you don't have endo an you may do it. I've had stuff timed perfect for months an never got pregnant so had my lap an behold there was endo once again. 

I'm the type of person that been through hell an back an just want to be HELPFUL but if I can't be I'll not do it no more. Endo is a painful issue an I've had it 2x an removed 2x an it will stop a woman from getting pregnant. I even looked at your charts an oen showed a cycle at 21 of yours' That is also WHY was asking. It don't matter the age endo can attack anyone. 

I'll not ask you NO more questions. 

Sorry if you think I"m attacking you BUT I"M NOT. 

Now I'll not ask no more questions to anyone. As every time I try to help I get attack or saying I'm doing so. 

Good Luck on you getting pregnant.

Last thing to say. If you all want to see how I'm doing you may can find me on other forums on this message board. 

I'm done with here as someone thinks I'm attacking them. Was just trying to be HELPFUL.. Guess I don't need to give any HELP as get accused of attacking others..

God bless an may you all get your wishes.


----------



## biggerfamily

Jenna_KA said:


> Biggerfamily, save me some cookies! :xmas14:


Wanted to say BYE to you before I leave this part. Jenna may you have a easy labor when comes time. 

Plus when OLDER than most get accused of stuff. I was only trying to be HELPFUL but what do I get tonight? Sayn I'm attacker.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

This thread is very emotionally charged right now, not really sure what to say.

:hugs::hugs:*Lei*:hugs::hugs: the moment you described in your car when you left your appointment is a feeling I am so very familiar with, I'm sure we all are. It is such an exhausting process and takes so much out of us, physically, emotionally, spiritually. 
I KNOW this will happen for you when it's supposed to, either naturally or when you do IUI. Know that we are here for you every step of the way. I know we all wish there was some type of magic bullet that would just fix everything or make everything work the way it's supposed to. It's just not fair. We are surrounding you with support!!!! Anytime you need to talk we are here, all of us - and I know you know that but just a reminder.

I don't think *biggerfamily* was trying to attack you, I think she was just trying to help you figure out what was wrong since you were really wanting to know and sometimes that might come across the wrong way. <3


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> This thread is very emotionally charged right now, not really sure what to say.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:*Lei*:hugs::hugs: the moment you described in your car when you left your appointment is a feeling I am so very familiar with, I'm sure we all are. It is such an exhausting process and takes so much out of us, physically, emotionally, spiritually.
> I KNOW this will happen for you when it's supposed to, either naturally or when you do IUI. Know that we are here for you every step of the way. I know we all wish there was some type of magic bullet that would just fix everything or make everything work the way it's supposed to. It's just not fair. We are surrounding you with support!!!! Anytime you need to talk we are here, all of us - and I know you know that but just a reminder.
> 
> I don't think *biggerfamily* was trying to attack you, I think she was just trying to help you figure out what was wrong since you were really wanting to know and sometimes that might come across the wrong way. <3


Thank you hun I *REALLY* do appreciate this! I MADE this thread for support & so we could all talk about the emotions we are feeling. I didn't say she was attacking me.. I said I felt that way & thats how it came off to me but never once did i say "oh your attacking me." I was just voiceing how it made me feel. 

I know all of us have been through so much & EVERYONE has a different story then the others. I personally love to read journals so that way I can see peoples stories & know how to help or give advice when needed. Yesterday wasn't a good at all & as most of you know I am ALWAYS positive about the situation I am in when it comes to TTC & all I wanted was support. I didn't want to be made to feel like something was wrong with me & thats how it came across to ME . It may have not been the case but thats how it felt. We all know the emotions that we go through & how sometimes things can be taken wrong. Im over it & going to continue my journey because I know MY OWN STORY! :) & at the end of the day its all that matters! 

again I can't thank you wonderful ladies enough of being concerned & helping me through all of this! I look forward to getting my :bfp: ! Maybe Santa will grant me that one wish hehehe!


----------



## Grateful365

I agree 100% with everything Hopin4 just said. 

It is very hard to not take things personally when we are all feeling very emotional to begin with. Trying to conceive is an incredibly emotional and sometimes very very painful adventure.

I am so thankful to have all of you ladies here for support and I know you all feel the same way. I think each one of you are WONDERFUL and I pray every night that each one of us will get the children we dream of. Until then...we are all here for each other....good days.....AND BAD days. Let's just try to keep in mind why we are all feeling so emotional and try to give each other a little bit of a break. Sometimes things just don't come out right on text.

:hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Haha Lei I like the new picture!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Lei- I'm so glad nothing was wrong at the OB. Although I've had that same feeling that I wish they would find something so we could fix it and move on!!!

So I had my first injection last night....50iu of Follistim. It didn't hurt until my DH. Went to take the needle out and turned to get something on the counter...which made the needle move and then he pulled it out. It did hurt afterwards where the injection was, but it wasn't that bad. I'm not sure I'm looking forward to having these injections every night. And the nurse said she's seen people have to take injections for a month because they go low and slow with PCOS patients. Ugh! But I'm prayerful this will do the trick. I take 25iu tonight and then 50iu the next alternating until Sunday morning when I go in for blood work and see if they will adjust my dosage any. 

I hope everyone is gearing up for the holidays! I feel like its getting close and everyone is stressed racing to get everything done. So everywhere is crowded!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Haha Lei I like the new picture!!!

Lol thanks :) Those are my babies.. these two are something else & insisted on dressing like santa & the little elf. I figured it was perfect for christmas lol 




typeA TTC said:


> Lei- I'm so glad nothing was wrong at the OB. Although I've had that same feeling that I wish they would find something so we could fix it and move on!!!
> 
> So I had my first injection last night....50iu of Follistim. It didn't hurt until my DH. Went to take the needle out and turned to get something on the counter...which made the needle move and then he pulled it out. It did hurt afterwards where the injection was, but it wasn't that bad. I'm not sure I'm looking forward to having these injections every night. And the nurse said she's seen people have to take injections for a month because they go low and slow with PCOS patients. Ugh! But I'm prayerful this will do the trick. I take 25iu tonight and then 50iu the next alternating until Sunday morning when I go in for blood work and see if they will adjust my dosage any.
> 
> I hope everyone is gearing up for the holidays! I feel like its getting close and everyone is stressed racing to get everything done. So everywhere is crowded!

Ouch that sounds painful.. You give it in your bum right??? Are they going to have you alternate sides atleast so it doesnt hurt to much. Oh man when we do IUI we are going to do injections.. Now im scared for DH to do it lol!


----------



## typeA TTC

Its in your stomach. I think it's just because it was new and DH was trying to get me something to press on the spot after he took it out. And that's why it moved. He felt really bad. The feeling last for about 2 mins. And I think we did pretty good considering this was our first time. I feel no side effects or anything though...which is super nice! This may sound crazy but it was nice knowing I could do this instead of taking a pill and hoping that it would work. 

I think I would definitely take injections with your IUI! Lol. I'm not sure how I responded yet so I'm not giving you a definite recommendation! Ha! 

I am trying to be positive about this but it looks like this cycle might put a damper in our Xmas travel plans. Luckily my parents are understanding. But when you are having to go to the dr every third day it's kinda hard to go anywhere!! But if we get a baby out of the deal it will be worth it! 

Lei- when is the estimated month you'll try IUI? 

For some reason I'm not apprehensive about the IUI. I was deathly scared of the HSG which was nothing....so I'm figuring the IUI can't be that bad!


----------



## Beautifullei2

typeA TTC said:


> Its in your stomach. I think it's just because it was new and DH was trying to get me something to press on the spot after he took it out. And that's why it moved. He felt really bad. The feeling last for about 2 mins. And I think we did pretty good considering this was our first time. I feel no side effects or anything though...which is super nice! This may sound crazy but it was nice knowing I could do this instead of taking a pill and hoping that it would work.
> 
> I think I would definitely take injections with your IUI! Lol. I'm not sure how I responded yet so I'm not giving you a definite recommendation! Ha!
> 
> I am trying to be positive about this but it looks like this cycle might put a damper in our Xmas travel plans. Luckily my parents are understanding. But when you are having to go to the dr every third day it's kinda hard to go anywhere!! But if we get a baby out of the deal it will be worth it!
> 
> Lei- when is the estimated month you'll try IUI?
> 
> For some reason I'm not apprehensive about the IUI. I was deathly scared of the HSG which was nothing....so I'm figuring the IUI can't be that bad!

I was scared when I had my HSG done cause I read so many horror stories lol! Oh for some reason I thought it was in the rear.. I give injections all day but I think i may have dh do mine as well lol. We are planning IUI in feb with injections :) Im super excited!!


----------



## Allika

Let's talk about things that cheered us up when we weren't able to conceive. We need to set the vibe for a good mood during BDing and 2 WWs for the Ladies here.

I was always cheered up by the thought of comparing our baby to food.

If you're hungry and you want something to eat, you can go to McDonalds and can get something fast like Chicken Nuggets or you can go buy a nice Prime Rib and roast it slowly. You will be really hungry because it takes so long for the Prime Rib to cook....but the feeling of a long cooking meal vs Fast Food is often worth it in the end. Anybody can go pick up Chicken Nuggets at McDonalds but cooking Prime Rib requests a little bit more skills to it.

Me, Hopin and Grateful are cooking Prime Rib. I just rubbed in the Spices, it's in the oven....and I can smell it! Lei and some of the others have all the right ingredients but are waiting for a nice pan to put it on before shuffing it in the oven. Maybe Santa will bring it!

Some dont know yet what spices they need to make up the seasoning.

But we are all making Prime Rib....no cheap Chicken Nugget crap! :)

Oh Jenna! Yours is looking so good already....I think it might be done soon!


----------



## typeA TTC

So those that are blessed with their BFPs ....when are you going to change your descriptions to say "expecting"? It's so exciting!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

typeA TTC said:


> So those that are blessed with their BFPs ....when are you going to change your descriptions to say "expecting"? It's so exciting!!!!

I'm not sure when I will. Maybe after my first u/s? I just don't know! I don't want to jinx myself! I'm silly like that.


----------



## Beautifullei2

*allika *I absolutely* LOVE THAT!!! * <3 You always have a great way of putting things.. Although you made me hungry lol!!! :haha:

Hopin- Im the same way about jinxing myself...

Jenna I smell your prime rib & its ready to come out!


----------



## Grateful365

Allika - I love it! What a great way to think about it. :flower:

TypeA - Not sure either when I will change my status. Not feeling comfortable enough to do it yet...

Thanks goodness I just ate lunch or I would be STARVING right now all this talk of Prime Rib!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

YUMMY!!!!! I'm soooooooooooo hungry now!! hehe.:munch::pizza::munch::pizza:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Allika said:


> Let's talk about things that cheered us up when we weren't able to conceive. We need to set the vibe for a good mood during BDing and 2 WWs for the Ladies here.
> 
> I was always cheered up by the thought of comparing our baby to food.
> 
> If you're hungry and you want something to eat, you can go to McDonalds and can get something fast like Chicken Nuggets or you can go buy a nice Prime Rib and roast it slowly. You will be really hungry because it takes so long for the Prime Rib to cook....but the feeling of a long cooking meal vs Fast Food is often worth it in the end. Anybody can go pick up Chicken Nuggets at McDonalds but cooking Prime Rib requests a little bit more skills to it.
> 
> Me, Hopin and Grateful are cooking Prime Rib. I just rubbed in the Spices, it's in the oven....and I can smell it! Lei and some of the others have all the right ingredients but are waiting for a nice pan to put it on before shuffing it in the oven. Maybe Santa will bring it!
> 
> Some dont know yet what spices they need to make up the seasoning.
> 
> But we are all making Prime Rib....no cheap Chicken Nugget crap! :)
> 
> Oh Jenna! Yours is looking so good already....I think it might be done soon!

I love your outlook, that's such a great way to put it! We're making beautiful feasts here so it takes extra time and love and patience but in the end it'll be so much better than if we just had chicken nuggets. Lol my prime rib so close its driving me nuts. I've been smelling it this whole time and now I just want to jump in and take it out. Still needs a few last finishing touched though before its juuust right.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:sleep::sleep::sleep: I am about to fall asleep at my desk at work y'all!!!!!! :sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> :sleep::sleep::sleep: I am about to fall asleep at my desk at work y'all!!!!!! :sleep::sleep::sleep:

I am soooo with you. Each day at work is feeling like eternity... :sleep:

I am pathetic the past few days...all I can think about is getting in bed and sleeping. Feeling very unmotivated. I'm gonna have 11 days off at Christmas and I cannot WAIT!!!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful365 said:


> I am pathetic the past few days...all I can think about is getting in bed and sleeping. Feeling very unmotivated. I'm gonna have 11 days off at Christmas and I cannot WAIT!!!!!!

I'm jealous! My DH is off all next week and that makes me jealous too! I'll be slavin' away at work! haha!


----------



## Allika

I am tired and bored too...my mind keeps wandering off....ugh what a drag! Are we at the 12 week mark yet?

Everytime I go to the Bathroom I am amazed that I dont see pink or red...its crazy you'd think after TTCing for 17months I could just relax and enjoy the fact that I am pregnant....But relaxing is hard when you're worrying.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Good morning my bnb ladies!!! :flower:

Anyone have anything good going on today? I know we have a week or so before we have any testers. What's new in the neighborhood today?


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Good morning my bnb ladies!!! :flower:
> 
> Anyone have anything good going on today? I know we have a week or so before we have any testers. What's new in the neighborhood today?

Work Christmas party today - yeay! :happydance: Get to leave work an hour early, I'll take it!


----------



## Beautifullei2

We are having a christmas party here at work as well!!! Then tonight DD has her Christmas Recital so Im pretty excited about that. Tomorrow I am going in for a CT scan of my pelvis to see if maybe they can see something! My doc isnt getting her hopes up & thinks its just me. Who knows!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yay for Christmas parties!!! OMG, Lei, my DS's Christmas Program was Tuesday night, so adorable all of the kindergarteners up there singing. Just adorable.
What time is your scan tomorrow!? I'm glad they are checking just to make sure. Be sure to let us know how that goes!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Yay for Christmas parties!!! OMG, Lei, my DS's Christmas Program was Tuesday night, so adorable all of the kindergarteners up there singing. Just adorable.
> What time is your scan tomorrow!? I'm glad they are checking just to make sure. Be sure to let us know how that goes!

Awwww that makes me even more excited cause she is in kindergarten as well. They sent home a CD for them to practice so I put it on for her & I could hear her singing but I tried not to watch cause I didnt want to ruin it lol. 

Its at 745 in the morning.. but they wont start it until 815 & should only be 15 min. long. Yeah Im super excited to just do it to see if it is just in my head lol. My doc told me to call the day I get it done so that way they can review it the next day so I may not get the resutls until monday =( 


So this has nothing to do with TTC but im so frustrated with this poopoo head lol! So DD's actual dad decided he would go join the national guard & just now informed me.. Hes making a better life for himself & his gf & her kids...so he says! Anyway.. he keeps bugging me about getting my daughters social & birth certificate & a part of me wants to me mean & make him go buy it on his own. I would think he would want to spend more time with her since he knows he will be leaving but NOPE!! nothing.. I guess it upsets me cause I see my dd gets hurt. She calls & no answer.


----------



## typeA TTC

Um yeah he can get that stuff on his own if he really wants it. Ugh. Your poor DD! 

I hope you get some answers tomorrow on the scan! What did they say they could see on a scan? Just abnormalities or cysts?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

The Christmas program will definitely be a bright spot in your day! OMG that is no bueno that you might not get results until Monday!! Not much you can do about it though.

That's awful that your DD's dad just up and joined the National Guard without talking to you about it at all!! Why does he need her birth cert and ss card? Just make copies for him! I'd keep the originals if I were you. It makes me sad that he doesn't make his daughter a priority :(


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thats what I told my husband.. If I wanted to be a bia* then I would make him go get it on his own & pay like I did. I dont want to give him my copies to make copies causen o telling if he would even remember to give them back.
He never really has made her a priority..EVER.. when she was born he would wake me up in the middle of the night if she cried cause he had to work in the morning.. Not all of it was bad but in the end he left cause he was tired of me nagging him or calling him when he wouldnt come home after work cause he wanted to go play basketball with friends. Hes a headache.. Lol.. But its funny cause his gf has 2 kids & he is there for them more then his own child. Not to long ago he posted a pic on his fb of him & his gfs daughter & it said "we are off to the father daughter dance" ....I just laughed on the inside. 



Im not to sure what they are looking for with the CT scan.. She didnt really say...She just gave me the order & told her to call the day the do it so that way they can look up the results.. Maybe since im having it early they will be able to call & give me results before the weekend.


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> Thats what I told my husband.. If I wanted to be a bia* then I would make him go get it on his own & pay like I did. I dont want to give him my copies to make copies causen o telling if he would even remember to give them back.
> He never really has made her a priority..EVER.. when she was born he would wake me up in the middle of the night if she cried cause he had to work in the morning.. Not all of it was bad but in the end he left cause he was tired of me nagging him or calling him when he wouldnt come home after work cause he wanted to go play basketball with friends. Hes a headache.. Lol.. But its funny cause his gf has 2 kids & he is there for them more then his own child. Not to long ago he posted a pic on his fb of him & his gfs daughter & it said "we are off to the father daughter dance" ....I just laughed on the inside.

That is absolutely heartbreaking. :cry: You can't help were other people LACK, but your DD is VERY lucky to have such a wonderful and caring mommy. :thumbup:

My sisters ex did the same thing to her. They had a DD together whom he paid lots of attention to until they got a divorce. Then he moved to Texas and got remarried and now has two 'new' sons and a new family. He has pictures of them all over his facebook and I think MAYBE one of his DD from many years ago. He takes his sons on trips and gives them all the best. He should be so lucky to have such a beautiful DD and he doesn't even seem to care. Makes me so mad for my niece. :nope: Some people can be so selfish.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg, how sad! What a loser >:[ Trying to make a better life for his girlfriends kids, but doesn't care about his own flesh and blood. I'd take the biotch route and make him get his own. He isn't around for her so why would you be obligated to help him? 

Afm, the mother in law is coming today...ohhhh boy. Love her to pieces, but she is a character and a half. Quite a handful to be around. Luckily I'll be couch bound most of the time so OH will probably take her out a few times so I'll get my private time. I hate having guests for more than 2 days lol. I like my privacy too much. She'll only be here for 4 though so I'll survive.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful - Thats horrible.. especially since he can have a whole new life & be okay with it! 

Jenna- Hopefully its tolerable.. Im the same way.. Sometimes my brothers come over with their other halfs & kids & halfway through I want them to leave so I can walk around half naked lmao! Especially when the my kids are gone cause thats DH'S & I's play time lmao


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol I told OH I'm going to be frustrated because I won't be able to walk around with out a bra on and not worry when my boobs leak through my shirt :haha:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lmao!!!! I do that all the time except mine arent leaking hahaha!!! I never wear a bra when sleeping & when we first got custody of DHS daughter I wondered if I should wear one around her cause I didnt want her to be uncomfortable..then finally I said the hell with it.. I take it off the first chance I can :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Enough said. :]
 



Attached Files:







1330899654546_5523077.png
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Beautifullei2

*haahahaha! Love it!!!!!!!!!!! * 

WE JUST LET THEM SWANG AROUND LIKE THIS :holly: :haha: :rofl:


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> *haahahaha! Love it!!!!!!!!!!! *
> 
> WE JUST LET THEM SWANG AROUND LIKE THIS :holly: :haha: :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssss we used it again


----------



## LDizzy30

You guys crack me up. 

Hey all those who are temping (or that have/were temping), what does it mean when your temps are up and stay up? Is that good, bad, or some gray area? (This is my first time temping and consistantly using OPK's. I know I O'ed on the 8th cause the OPK told me I did...and every since then my temp has been up.) Does it go back down when AF comes, does it stay up throughout a pregnancy? IDK. Input would be great! =)


----------



## horseypants

it goes down when af comes. if your temps stay up, it's a good sign - if you would like to be with child ;)


----------



## Jenna_KA

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! OMG I love that thing! Lmao!!! Oh jeeze, I'm dying over here lol!

LDizzy, temp staying up means baby is in there! It drops when AF starts, so keep it up!

OH's mommy is here and we're having a good time so far. She'll be gone all day tomorrow so that'll give me a day of privacy so that's good. If yall remember, I said before she's very spiritual (and quite accurate when reading energies actually) and she's telling me Draven will come at least 2 weeks early. She says your energy changes as you approach delivery and mine is already changing. Her prediction is very close to the new year, so let's see if she's right! So far she has been about everything else.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* that's pretty cool - I will be interested to see if she's right too because I'm a big skeptic about that kind of stuff. Although whenever I watch Long Island Medium, which is usually only when nothing else is on, I cry like every time I watch it. And this is before I got my bfp by the way ;)


----------



## Grateful365

LDizzy30 said:


> You guys crack me up.
> 
> Hey all those who are temping (or that have/were temping), what does it mean when your temps are up and stay up? Is that good, bad, or some gray area? (This is my first time temping and consistantly using OPK's. I know I O'ed on the 8th cause the OPK told me I did...and every since then my temp has been up.) Does it go back down when AF comes, does it stay up throughout a pregnancy? IDK. Input would be great! =)

LDizzy - Yes your temps are normally lower before ovulation and go up a degree or so after ovulation. If you are pregnant, they would stay elevated and possibly raise further after your AF was due, if your not pregnant they would most likely drop back down (right around the time AF is due). Mine would normally take a dive the day before AF. My chart is a pretty good example right now because even with my BFP I am still temping (because I am paranoid) LOL But you can see the lower temps before ovulation, then higher after ovulation and then even higher after AF was due. 

Hope that helps! What cycle day are you at right now?


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna_KA said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! OMG I love that thing! Lmao!!! Oh jeeze, I'm dying over here lol!
> 
> LDizzy, temp staying up means baby is in there! It drops when AF starts, so keep it up!
> 
> OH's mommy is here and we're having a good time so far. She'll be gone all day tomorrow so that'll give me a day of privacy so that's good. If yall remember, I said before she's very spiritual (and quite accurate when reading energies actually) and she's telling me Draven will come at least 2 weeks early. She says your energy changes as you approach delivery and mine is already changing. Her prediction is very close to the new year, so let's see if she's right! So far she has been about everything else.

Wow if she is right, that is only 2 weeks away! How exciting. I bet you are just dying to meet little Draven. I can't wait to see a picture of him! Glad you are having a good time with OH's mom :thumbup:


----------



## Grateful365

TGIF Ladies!

Horseypants - Your profile pic is cracking me up!!!!! Great pic!


----------



## Beautifullei2

CT scan went good! Im about to call the doc to let them know I had it done so they can look it up! I should get my results later today :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> CT scan went good! Im about to call the doc to let them know I had it done so they can look it up! I should get my results later today :)

WOOOT! Yay for not having to wait until Monday for results! I was not a fan of that. Keep us posted! :thumbup:


----------



## Beautifullei2

I sure will!!!
I hate the feeling of the contrast!!! UgH I got hot flashes but the feeling like your urinating on yourself is the worst lmao


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> I sure will!!!
> I hate the feeling of the contrast!!! UgH I got hot flashes but the feeling like your urinating on yourself is the worst lmao

I agree with you! It's such a weird feeling!!!!! LOL You really feel like you did!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful365 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> I sure will!!!
> I hate the feeling of the contrast!!! UgH I got hot flashes but the feeling like your urinating on yourself is the worst lmao
> 
> I agree with you! It's such a weird feeling!!!!! LOL You really feel like you did!Click to expand...

I know I kept thinking in my head.. DONT PEE ON YOURSELF, DONT DO IT :haha: Theeeennnn they had to do it twice cause I forgot to take out my belly ring :blush: Whoops! :wacko:


----------



## LDizzy30

Grateful365 said:


> LDizzy30 said:
> 
> 
> You guys crack me up.
> 
> Hey all those who are temping (or that have/were temping), what does it mean when your temps are up and stay up? Is that good, bad, or some gray area? (This is my first time temping and consistantly using OPK's. I know I O'ed on the 8th cause the OPK told me I did...and every since then my temp has been up.) Does it go back down when AF comes, does it stay up throughout a pregnancy? IDK. Input would be great! =)
> 
> LDizzy - Yes your temps are normally lower before ovulation and go up a degree or so after ovulation. If you are pregnant, they would stay elevated and possibly raise further after your AF was due, if your not pregnant they would most likely drop back down (right around the time AF is due). Mine would normally take a dive the day before AF. My chart is a pretty good example right now because even with my BFP I am still temping (because I am paranoid) LOL But you can see the lower temps before ovulation, then higher after ovulation and then even higher after AF was due.
> 
> Hope that helps! What cycle day are you at right now?Click to expand...

Thank you guys for all the responses!

I'm on CD22 and I didn't feel so good yesterday. My lower back was hurting and the left side on my stomach was kind of tender to the touch. I was really tired and if my DH would have let me, I would have been asleep at 7:30! 

I love reading everyones updates and I was wondering who's testing next! I can't wait to see some more BFP's!!:friends:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

LDizzy I think you and momof1 are both testing right at xmas eve right?! I believe that's who's next, someone correct me if I'm wrong!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Yep! Hopin is right. I think you guys are next. I go for bloodwork this Sunday and will know more then about how well I'm responding. I have the bloodwork at 7am on Sunday but at least that should put them calling me early afternoon with the results. I'm not a fan of the injections. The larger the dose the more it hurts. Im being a complete baby but once I have been stuck enough times I guess I'll get use to it. Ugh! 

Lei- anxiously awaiting your results! Let us know. 

Random question. Has anyone had their prolactin tested? I think it has something to do with infertility but I'm not quite sure what. I'm going to request they test my levels of it on Sunday. My DH is amazed how I am sometimes my own dr. But if I don't suggest it. It won't get done. So I'm asking to be tested!


----------



## typeA TTC

At this point I am just hoping for an IUI before Xmas!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Good news TypeA, keep us posted after Sunday's visit.

Guys, not to be a downer, but I am just completely heartbroken over the shooting that happened at an elementary school in Connecticut today. Seriously? What is wrong with people?? Reports say multiple people are dead, including children, and that the majority of the shootings happened in a Kindergarten class. I just don't understand.


----------



## LDizzy30

OMG! We're next!!! I'm feeling the pressure! =) 

typeA- I'm not a fan of needles either! Good luck with the injections!!

Hopin- Thanks! 

Lei- At least they didn't have to do it twice cause you peed on anyone! =)


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Good news TypeA, keep us posted after Sunday's visit.
> 
> Guys, not to be a downer, but I am just completely heartbroken over the shooting that happened at an elementary school in Connecticut today. Seriously? What is wrong with people?? Reports say multiple people are dead, including children, and that the majority of the shootings happened in a Kindergarten class. I just don't understand.

This is totally heartbreaking and my stomach is so sick over it...


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful365 said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> Good news TypeA, keep us posted after Sunday's visit.
> 
> Guys, not to be a downer, but I am just completely heartbroken over the shooting that happened at an elementary school in Connecticut today. Seriously? What is wrong with people?? Reports say multiple people are dead, including children, and that the majority of the shootings happened in a Kindergarten class. I just don't understand.
> 
> This is totally heartbreaking and my stomach is so sick over it...Click to expand...

I know I was just reading it & seeing those poor childrens scared faces just broke my heart into two. I cant imagine anyone wanting to hurt innocent children =(


----------



## Hopin4ABump

18 children have been confirmed dead. I just cannot imagine putting my child on the bus to go to school and then this... ugh I feel sick.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> 18 children have been confirmed dead. I just cannot imagine putting my child on the bus to go to school and then this... ugh I feel sick.

I can't even begin to imagine how these parents are feeling.

I dreamt last night that DD died & I freaked out..it was so real & I woke up balling my eyes out.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Well.. to try and change the subject since this is consuming my mind at the moment.. How was the program last night?


----------



## Beautifullei2

It was wonderful! I cried!! lol!!! But all the kids looked so adorable! My poor baby girl was tired though & kept yawning haha


----------



## lune_miel

Hi all, I am just joining today.

I am 7DPO and waiting anxiously to test about Dec 18! Hoping for a Christmas surprise ! This is 2nd round of 50 Clomid (but really 1st try bc the initial cycle was kinda messed up). Cycles irregular 1st time in my life since getting off the ring in Feb.

I don't know if it is too early, but the past 2 days my temps have been going higher which could be a triaphasic sign!

Had my blood drawn today for pregesterone test and checking every hour for the result!

Who else is in the 2WW right now??

AJ


----------



## Hopin4ABump

lune_miel said:


> Hi all, I am just joining today.
> 
> I am 7DPO and waiting anxiously to test about Dec 18! Hoping for a Christmas surprise ! This is 2nd round of 50 Clomid (but really 1st try bc the initial cycle was kinda messed up). Cycles irregular 1st time in my life since getting off the ring in Feb.
> 
> I don't know if it is too early, but the past 2 days my temps have been going higher which could be a triaphasic sign!
> 
> Had my blood drawn today for pregesterone test and checking every hour for the result!
> 
> Who else is in the 2WW right now??
> 
> AJ

WELCOME LUNE!! We have a couple of other ladies that will be testing in about 10 days!!! 

Keep us posted with your temps, let us know how your levels are looking too.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lei* no results yet??!?!?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Yeah, Lei! What's the results?!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thinking of you Lei! I'm assuming you didn't get the results yesterday. Hope everything's ok!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hey dolls....no results :( but I'm guessing it was normal since they were in no rush to call cause the lady said they would be in by he end of the day. Its okay.. I've got lots on my mind So it will keep me busy. I'm having a tacky sweater party tonight & I'm super excited.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I love Christmas sweater parties :) They're so silly. 
I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## typeA TTC

Went to do bloodwork this morning. Just waiting for results to see if I need to up the dose. I figured out how to make the injections hurt less.....do them yourself! I don't think DH knew how hard he was pushing the needle in. So I do it now and it doesn't hurt at all! Woohoo!

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lei that sounds fun!! 

TypeA let us know what you find out! Glad you figured out a way to make it less painful :)

9 days to Christmas folks!


----------



## typeA TTC

They called. Told me I had an estrogen level of 55.4. No clue what that means. They said to keep with my low dose and come in for an ultrasound on Tuesday. So it looks like we got a ways to go. The estrogen level seemed a little low so I'm shocked that they didn't up my dose. 

I also had them test my prolactin levels which can indicate an enlarged pituitary gland. The results were completely normal. Ready for Tuesday to see the ultrasound and check for follicles.


----------



## lune_miel

Got my progesterone results, taken on CD7, Dr says it looks good 16.2. It is now CD9 and can't hardly wait to test!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Bahhh, I need my BNB friends!! I'm having horrible pre-mommy jitters!
I totally broke down tonight, crying HYSTERICALLY to OH about how I'm afraid I'll be a bad mom, I won't know what I'm doing, _what if I wasn't really ready to be a mom,_ what if me and OH don't get any time for each other anymore?! I told OH I was sorry I ruined his life because now he has to juggle being a stay at home dad AND running his business from home. Lol I was a mess, you all should have seen it. I've heard its normal to doubt yourself at this point so I just keep trying to tell myself that and that I'll be okay even if some days are tough. It's just hard when you've never been a mom before, I thought I had it covered but now I'm doubting myself. OH has me tucked in bed now with a brownie and our 4 legged baby so I'm feeling a little better especially after letting out a good cry.
I just had to come vent to y'all. Makes me feel good :hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna_KA said:


> Bahhh, I need my BNB friends!! I'm having horrible pre-mommy jitters!
> I totally broke down tonight, crying HYSTERICALLY to OH about how I'm afraid I'll be a bad mom, I won't know what I'm doing, _what if I wasn't really ready to be a mom,_ what if me and OH don't get any time for each other anymore?! I told OH I was sorry I ruined his life because now he has to juggle being a stay at home dad AND running his business from home. Lol I was a mess, you all should have seen it. I've heard its normal to doubt yourself at this point so I just keep trying to tell myself that and that I'll be okay even if some days are tough. It's just hard when you've never been a mom before, I thought I had it covered but now I'm doubting myself. OH has me tucked in bed now with a brownie and our 4 legged baby so I'm feeling a little better especially after letting out a good cry.
> I just had to come vent to y'all. Makes me feel good :hugs:

Awwwwwwww Jenna! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm sure that is VERY normal to get suddenly afraid like that. Its a BIG DEAL and it does CHANGE YOUR LIFE. No timing is perfect and I'm sure that when you and OH see and hold your dear sweet Draven.....you will feel ALL BETTER. You will be a WONDERFUL mother so don't you worry at all. :flower:


----------



## Grateful365

Happy Monday everyone.....how are y'all doing this morning? I'm doing well but a bit nauseated this morning. :sick: Trying to keep it at bay! 

Not long until we will have some more testing in here!!! Can't wait


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thank you, Grateful :hugs: I'm feeling a lot better after sleeping it off. I think I just had to let it all out last night, I hadn't really talked about it until then which was obviously the wrong thing to do lol! 
Sorry you're starting to feel sicky :( Oh boy, I had the WORST morning sickness the first trimester. I hope you don't get it bad. How far are you now?! You need to change your ticker so we can follow the progress each week :) AND I think its about time you change your thing from TTC to Preggy!

I'm officially 9 months today, I'll post my monthly belly pictures (hopefully this will be the last time if I give birth as early as MIL thinks)


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna_KA said:


> Thank you, Grateful :hugs: I'm feeling a lot better after sleeping it off. I think I just had to let it all out last night, I hadn't really talked about it until then which was obviously the wrong thing to do lol!
> Sorry you're starting to feel sicky :( Oh boy, I had the WORST morning sickness the first trimester. I hope you don't get it bad. How far are you now?! You need to change your ticker so we can follow the progress each week :) AND I think its about time you change your thing from TTC to Preggy!
> 
> I'm officially 9 months today, I'll post my monthly belly pictures (hopefully this will be the last time if I give birth as early as MIL thinks)

OK! I did it! LOL I know I just will not feel confident until I go to my first appointment January 22nd. Can't wait. 

I'm so glad you are feeling better today. :flower:


----------



## Jenna_KA

WOOOOO!!!! :happydance: Wow, 6 weeks already! That's about when my MS started too :[
It's so fun to go to the grocery store every week and find whatever fruit baby is that week and imagine it in your belly lol. I did that all the time but in the 3rd tri you stay the same fruit for like a month at a time so it loses its fun around then. Awhhh, your LO is developing baby cheeks and a baby nose :D *pinch pinch, squeeze squeeze*


----------



## typeA TTC

Jenna- you will be an awesome mommy! The fact that you are concerned is a good sign you'll be a good mommy!

Lei- any results??


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful365 said:


> Happy Monday everyone.....how are y'all doing this morning? I'm doing well but a bit nauseated this morning. :sick: Trying to keep it at bay!
> 
> Not long until we will have some more testing in here!!! Can't wait

Hi ladies!!!!! Sorry, the internet has been down at my work today. Don't they know I need to catch up with my bnb ladies?!?! ;)

I was feeling sick toda too Grateful, but realized it was because I needed to eat more. I had two cereal bars and a banana for breakfast, guess that wasn't enough. I hope I don't gain tons and tons of weight during this pregnancy LOL!

*Lei* any word?!

*Jenna*... I have to tell you, I had that EXACT same meltdown when I was pregnant with my DS. I just felt like nothing was how it was supposed to be, and I felt like I had the weight of the world on my shoulders. Everything turned out perfectly though :) You will be GREAT! I know it. :hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

lune_miel said:


> Got my progesterone results, taken on CD7, Dr says it looks good 16.2. It is now CD9 and can't hardly wait to test!

Sounds great! Best of luck to you this cycle!!


----------



## Quindalyn

I'm out got my progesterone levels and I didn't ovulate this cycle.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Quindalyn said:


> I'm out got my progesterone levels and I didn't ovulate this cycle.

I'm sorry to hear this... :flower::hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

Quindalyn said:


> I'm out got my progesterone levels and I didn't ovulate this cycle.

:nope: Sorry Quindalyn. I know some people just don't ovulate every cycle. I know there were months when I didn't. Try to keep your spirits up!


----------



## Quindalyn

Grateful- Thanks but i'm in a dark place, since I am now in the 1% who do not respond to the trigger shot and I cannot find any information because it is so unheard of.


----------



## Jenna_KA

36 weeks! I can't wait to be skinny again... lol.
I put on a tank top this morning and realized it no longer fit... I had to have OH take it off of me because I got stuck :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







36 Weeks 009.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 8









36 Weeks 010.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 8









36 Weeks 011.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Jenna_KA said:


> 36 weeks! I can't wait to be skinny again... lol.
> I put on a tank top this morning and realized it no longer fit... I had to have OH take it off of me because I got stuck :dohh:


OMG Jenna! You look great!! I can only hope I'm all belly like you are :) :) :)

When did DH's mom say you were going to have the baby again? I can't remember.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Quindalyn said:


> Grateful- Thanks but i'm in a dark place, since I am now in the 1% who do not respond to the trigger shot and I cannot find any information because it is so unheard of.

Quin - I am so sorry you're having to deal with this! Reading your signature says that this is your second month with no O? Is that right?
When do you have another consultation with your doc?:flower:


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna_KA said:


> 36 weeks! I can't wait to be skinny again... lol.
> I put on a tank top this morning and realized it no longer fit... I had to have OH take it off of me because I got stuck :dohh:

You look so cute!!! Awwww! Yes you are ALL belly girl - I can only hope for that!! Thanks for posting the pics :flower:


----------



## Quindalyn

Hopin4ABump said:


> Quindalyn said:
> 
> 
> Grateful- Thanks but i'm in a dark place, since I am now in the 1% who do not respond to the trigger shot and I cannot find any information because it is so unheard of.
> 
> Quin - I am so sorry you're having to deal with this! Reading your signature says that this is your second month with no O? Is that right?
> When do you have another consultation with your doc?:flower:Click to expand...

Hopin- Yes ma'am it has been 2 months without an O, but last cycle was an off cycle because of the HSG and this cycle is the first I've trued with Femara and the trigger. I have a consult on the 31st to discuss "boosters", but I don't know what that means.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thank you girls :) I'm sure you'll both look great! I hope you'll share pictures too.
She's predicting about 2 weeks before my "due date". Which would only be 2 weeks away! Sooo weird to think about, omg...


----------



## Beautifullei2

Morning Ladies! 
Sorry Ive been M.I.A for a bit lol! DD got sick on me yesterday so I was busy taking care of her. Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Quindalyn said:


> Hopin- Yes ma'am it has been 2 months without an O, but last cycle was an off cycle because of the HSG and this cycle is the first I've trued with Femara and the trigger. I have a consult on the 31st to discuss "boosters", but I don't know what that means.

I'm not sure what that means either? But at least they are meeting with you to try and get to the bottom of it. I hope for you that this cycle is the one for you!!! FX'd :thumbup:


----------



## lune_miel

I took an IC test today but BFN I think it is just too soon for that thing. 11dpo

Clomid def seems to have lengthened my luteal phase, I would've expected AF by today so fx'd!

Also I am starting to get cold/flu-like symptoms and I've been reading others have had the same -hopeandpray1- only to be prego so I really hope this is it.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

lune_miel said:


> I took an IC test today but BFN I think it is just too soon for that thing. 11dpo
> 
> Clomid def seems to have lengthened my luteal phase, I would've expected AF by today so fx'd!
> 
> Also I am starting to get cold/flu-like symptoms and I've been reading others have had the same -hopeandpray1- only to be prego so I really hope this is it.

Lune, have you given any thought to taking a hpt or are you just waiting until AF hasn't shown? You are saying you should've started today? When do you plan to test?


----------



## Beautifullei2

So this month I was planning on doing the whole laid back approach with temping again! Well I think I got to far along & forgot to temp..whoops!! I am happy to say though that im entering my F.P right away now.. I have had alot of cm so it looks like im about to O! :happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> So this month I was planning on doing the whole laid back approach with temping again! Well I think I got to far along & forgot to temp..whoops!! I am happy to say though that im entering my F.P right away now.. I have had alot of cm so it looks like im about to O! :happydance:

Man that happened quickly!! :happydance: So are you going to cave and use opks?! ;)


----------



## Grateful365

lune_miel said:


> I took an IC test today but BFN I think it is just too soon for that thing. 11dpo
> 
> Clomid def seems to have lengthened my luteal phase, I would've expected AF by today so fx'd!
> 
> Also I am starting to get cold/flu-like symptoms and I've been reading others have had the same -hopeandpray1- only to be prego so I really hope this is it.

FX'd for you!! My biggest 'symptom' was being SO SO ridiculously tired...like can't keep your eyes open tired.


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> So this month I was planning on doing the whole laid back approach with temping again! Well I think I got to far along & forgot to temp..whoops!! I am happy to say though that im entering my F.P right away now.. I have had alot of cm so it looks like im about to O! :happydance:

Yeay Lei!!! :happydance:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- No way lol!!! Ill just listen to body & keep bd'ing with the hubby! :) 

So the christmas party went so well! It was a tacky sweater themed party & everyone participated so it was nice. I also drank away which was nice.. My DH's sister made us cupcaked that had patron in the iceing..they were yummy & my friend made jello shots. Needless to say it was nice to let loose.


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> Hopin- No way lol!!! Ill just listen to body & keep bd'ing with the hubby! :)
> 
> So the christmas party went so well! It was a tacky sweater themed party & everyone participated so it was nice. I also drank away which was nice.. My DH's sister made us cupcaked that had patron in the iceing..they were yummy & my friend made jello shots. Needless to say it was nice to let loose.

Sounds awesome!! Glad you had a great time!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Your FP did come fast, holy cow! But woooohooo! Get to that BDing :bunny: 
Cupcakes with patron icing?! One never heard of such a thing! I'm glad you had a great time and was able to let loose. I had a movie day with a friend of mine yesterday, it was nice to get out of the house for something else besides groceries or doctor.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Your FP did come fast, holy cow! But woooohooo! Get to that BDing :bunny:
> Cupcakes with patron icing?! One never heard of such a thing! I'm glad you had a great time and was able to let loose. I had a movie day with a friend of mine yesterday, it was nice to get out of the house for something else besides groceries or doctor.

Oh we have & actually started early lol ;) 

I had never heard of them either but she said she mixed it into the iceing. I hate liquor but it was actually pretty good. They tasted like a margarita :D 

I bet! What movie did you all go see? Jenna you need to be BDing as well to get Draven out! I cant wait to see him :happydance:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Mmm margarita...
We just watched a bunch of netflix at her place. I can't sit in movie theaters anymore, too uncomfortable :( We watched some weird documentary produced by Johnny Knoxville about some crazy white trash redneck family... It was very interesting to say the least. Lol!
I've got one more week until full term, and believe me Monday morning I'll be all over every wives tale to get this little guy out. Everything but the castor oil, that's one thing I won't try lol. It worked for my friend, but I'm too scared to venture in to that.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Jenna_KA said:


> Mmm margarita...
> We just watched a bunch of netflix at her place. I can't sit in movie theaters anymore, too uncomfortable :( We watched some weird documentary produced by Johnny Knoxville about some crazy white trash redneck family... It was very interesting to say the least. Lol!
> I've got one more week until full term, and believe me Monday morning I'll be all over every wives tale to get this little guy out. Everything but the castor oil, that's one thing I won't try lol. It worked for my friend, but I'm too scared to venture in to that.

Jenna!! Ah so exciting. I have to tell you, when I was pregnant with my DS, I was SOOOOO ready to not be pregnant anymore. SO, I did the same thing. At about 10pm I did the castor oil, I did raspberry tea, and I did bd. I kid you not, by 4:45am I was having contractions and my son was born later that day!! So it worked!! And I didn't have any of the effects that you're supposed to have with castor oil so who knows! ahhhh I'm so excited!! :happydance:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Mmm margarita...
> We just watched a bunch of netflix at her place. I can't sit in movie theaters anymore, too uncomfortable :( We watched some weird documentary produced by Johnny Knoxville about some crazy white trash redneck family... It was very interesting to say the least. Lol!
> I've got one more week until full term, and believe me Monday morning I'll be all over every wives tale to get this little guy out. Everything but the castor oil, that's one thing I won't try lol. It worked for my friend, but I'm too scared to venture in to that.

oh yuck that just sounds horrible lol!!! I read about your break down & glad you are feeling better!!! I think everyone who has had a child has felt that way. i remember breaking down with DD cause I couldnt screw the lid to her bottle on right.. She was maybe a week old & I was so exhausted.. I ended up dropping the bottle on accident & milk went all over the wall & I just sat in it & cried lol! It happens!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

My friend said she only went poo twice with the castor oil! If I go past my due date I'll try it, but until then I'll just do everything else. Lol I'm so ready to not be pregnant anymore too, I told OH last night I can't do it anymore. 
Awhh Lei lol. That's totally something I would do haha. Luckily I plan on BF so I won't have to worry about screwing a lid on my boobies in the middle of the night. I'm sure I'll find something else to cry about though! :haha:

Hopin4, you need to put up a pregnancy ticker too!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> My friend said she only went poo twice with the castor oil! If I go past my due date I'll try it, but until then I'll just do everything else. Lol I'm so ready to not be pregnant anymore too, I told OH last night I can't do it anymore.
> Awhh Lei lol. That's totally something I would do haha. Luckily I plan on BF so I won't have to worry about screwing a lid on my boobies in the middle of the night. I'm sure I'll find something else to cry about though! :haha:
> 
> Hopin4, you need to put up a pregnancy ticker too!!


That was with me breast feeding haha!! It took alot out of me cause I would have to stay up in the middle of the night ...those babies can eat lol! So i would pump some into the bottle so my ex could feed her.


----------



## Beautifullei2

SOOOO after hassleing the dang doctors office I FINALLY got my results!!! 

everything was normal.. Im kind of mad because the nurse just said "its normal & then said bye" I called back because I was unsure if my doctor wants me to go back in & discuss new options or what.. ugh I swear there gonna make me mad!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol I guess I'm not in the clear then haha! I'll be needing to store as much as possible too. After he's born I need to get my wisdom teeth out so I'll need enough to feed him for that day and any other time I'm too doped up to do it lol! Poor OH will have 2 crying babies that day. One newborn boy and one sad pathetic woman. 

P.S. Just got out of the doctors. She did the strep b test (which wasn't that bad, I thought she was going to put the q-tip in my butt...all she did was touch the outside lol) then checked my cervix. Still closed, but she said its definitely softening and thinning a little bit. And she took a peek with the US to make sure it was his head she was feeling, and it certainly is! Couldn't see anything fun though, he's way too big at this point lol. It was just a big circle and a little bit of spine. Not even a face lol. But oh well :) Next appointment isn't until next Friday because of the holidays, but I'll be okay its only a couple extra days. Let's cross our fingers for some dilation or effacement at the next appointment!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Lol I guess I'm not in the clear then haha! I'll be needing to store as much as possible too. After he's born I need to get my wisdom teeth out so I'll need enough to feed him for that day and any other time I'm too doped up to do it lol! Poor OH will have 2 crying babies that day. One newborn boy and one sad pathetic woman.
> 
> P.S. Just got out of the doctors. She did the strep b test (which wasn't that bad, I thought she was going to put the q-tip in my butt...all she did was touch the outside lol) then checked my cervix. Still closed, but she said its definitely softening and thinning a little bit. And she took a peek with the US to make sure it was his head she was feeling, and it certainly is! Couldn't see anything fun though, he's way too big at this point lol. It was just a big circle and a little bit of spine. Not even a face lol. But oh well :) Next appointment isn't until next Friday because of the holidays, but I'll be okay its only a couple extra days. Let's cross our fingers for some dilation or effacement at the next appointment!

:happydance: Wahoo!!!! I can't believe this time has come already!! From the time ttc to having it!!! YAY!!! :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lei* I'm sorry they didn't give you more info!! what the heck?! Well, just keep BD'ing and I'm sure it will happen as it's supposed to. And if that doesn't do the trick, you're not very far from IUI are you?

*Jenna* That's so exciting. I bet this journey has been crazy for you and *Lei*since you have pretty much been through it together for 9 months at the least, right?!


----------



## lune_miel

Hopin4ABump said:


> lune_miel said:
> 
> 
> I took an IC test today but BFN I think it is just too soon for that thing. 11dpo
> 
> Clomid def seems to have lengthened my luteal phase, I would've expected AF by today so fx'd!
> 
> Also I am starting to get cold/flu-like symptoms and I've been reading others have had the same -hopeandpray1- only to be prego so I really hope this is it.
> 
> Lune, have you given any thought to taking a hpt or are you just waiting until AF hasn't shown? You are saying you should've started today? When do you plan to test?Click to expand...

I did just pick up some early digi tests, but it's like I don't want to jinx myself. Some of us want to poas every day, but I'd rather wait it out as long as I can stand it!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Whoops sorry Lei I didn't even see your post! I'm so mean :( I'm glad everything is normal though! When you called back did you get an answer as to whether the doctor wants to see you again or not?

Lol and yes, I started talking to her in the first thread I came a part of just before my first round of clomid. And she's been so wonderful the whole journey :hugs: Holy moly, I can't believe we've gotten this far. I remember crying over my BFN. Then crying over my BFP. Now he's gearing up to make his arrival! So unreal.


----------



## biggerfamily

:xmas7: Merry Christmas & may you all Have a Great Holiday Season. :xmas9:

AFM: I'm already playing with my Christmas Gift that DH got me. Got tons of settings to learn. :xmas16:

Mother is finally back home so been very busy tending to her, getting ready for tons of baking starting later today & got go pick up Christmas gifts for kiddo's from a friend. Not going too think about TTC since this cycle was canceled. So just going to focus on fixing neat Christmas cupcakes for the kiddo's at school, enjoy the holiday season with my family & friends. 

If I can get good enough photos of the Christmas cupcakes I'll share if like see them.

God Bless All....


----------



## typeA TTC

I would love to see the cupcakes!


----------



## Grateful365

lune_miel said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lune_miel said:
> 
> 
> I took an IC test today but BFN I think it is just too soon for that thing. 11dpo
> 
> Clomid def seems to have lengthened my luteal phase, I would've expected AF by today so fx'd!
> 
> Also I am starting to get cold/flu-like symptoms and I've been reading others have had the same -hopeandpray1- only to be prego so I really hope this is it.
> 
> Lune, have you given any thought to taking a hpt or are you just waiting until AF hasn't shown? You are saying you should've started today? When do you plan to test?Click to expand...
> 
> I did just pick up some early digi tests, but it's like I don't want to jinx myself. Some of us want to poas every day, but I'd rather wait it out as long as I can stand it!Click to expand...

I'm with you! Thats what I always wanted to do is just WAIT as long as I could or until there was a definate sign...i.e. No AF. I'm not big on early testing but it sure is tempting!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

lune_miel said:


> I did just pick up some early digi tests, but it's like I don't want to jinx myself. Some of us want to poas every day, but I'd rather wait it out as long as I can stand it!

I completely understand!! Definitely keep us posted :) :flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

There you are, *biggerfamily*! I was just thinking about you this morning, oddly enough, and wondering if you were doing ok. Glad to see that you are and would love to see the cupcakes :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

So glad your mom is back home, just in time for the holidays! I was thinking of doing some baking today too for the fun of it. Maybe oatmeal cookies or something? I don't know, any suggestions?!


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna_KA said:


> So glad your mom is back home, just in time for the holidays! I was thinking of doing some baking today too for the fun of it. Maybe oatmeal cookies or something? I don't know, any suggestions?!

A few months ago I had some chocolate banana brownies that were SO SO SO good. I'm gonna try to make some this weekend but have to find a recipe that looks good.


----------



## Allika

Hello Ladies,

sorry I went on a hiatus for a couple of days. I was fighting the flu! Husband brought it home and was sick saturday and sunday. First we thought it was food poisoining but then his colleague got sick and then finally I got sick, which confirmed it was a stomach flu rather than food poisoning.

I am feeling better now but still have issues eating. The combination of flu symptoms and pregnancy symptoms is no fun... :( I hope everything is still ok.

For pregnancy symptoms it's hard to tell right now, my appetite is low and my bbs are sore. That's about it.

Will have to force some food down today.

Tomorrow is our first U/S and then we go on a 2 week vacation! Yay. I cannot wait!

How is the rest of you guys doing? Do many of you have off between XMas and New Years?

Alicia


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*allika* that's no good!!! i hope you are feeling better very soon!!! can't wait to hear about your u/s and see pictures. YAY!

*LDizzy and momof1* ---- IT'S ALMOST TESTING TIME!!!!!!! Woot woot!


----------



## typeA TTC

So I went to the FS yesterday to see if there are any dominant follicles yet (over 10mm). None are there yet but some are right on the edge. So I'm hoping that I will have some on Friday when I go back. They have increased my dosage a bit so I'm hoping that does the trick. My E2 is still rising slowly so I think that's good too. I'll update on Friday after that appt.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

typeA TTC said:


> So I went to the FS yesterday to see if there are any dominant follicles yet (over 10mm). None are there yet but some are right on the edge. So I'm hoping that I will have some on Friday when I go back. They have increased my dosage a bit so I'm hoping that does the trick. My E2 is still rising slowly so I think that's good too. I'll update on Friday after that appt.

Great typeA! -- what CD are you?


----------



## momof1making2

Hello BNB ladies:flower:! Oh how I have missed you all sooooooo much. We have moved into our new home YAY and had a family Christmas party this last week so I have been out of commission. Miss you all hope everyone is doing well AFM: just waiting to test:coffee: :o)


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> sorry I went on a hiatus for a couple of days. I was fighting the flu! Husband brought it home and was sick saturday and sunday. First we thought it was food poisoining but then his colleague got sick and then finally I got sick, which confirmed it was a stomach flu rather than food poisoning.
> 
> I am feeling better now but still have issues eating. The combination of flu symptoms and pregnancy symptoms is no fun... :( I hope everything is still ok.
> 
> For pregnancy symptoms it's hard to tell right now, my appetite is low and my bbs are sore. That's about it.
> 
> Will have to force some food down today.
> 
> Tomorrow is our first U/S and then we go on a 2 week vacation! Yay. I cannot wait!
> 
> How is the rest of you guys doing? Do many of you have off between XMas and New Years?
> 
> Alicia

Allika sorry to hear you've been feeling so bad!!! :nope: I hope your on your way back up now! I have been VERY nauseated today which is not at all fun at work.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Banana brownies?! Oh my, that sounds AMAZING! 

Allika, sorry about the flu, that's awful :( Definitely bad timing, flu plus morning sickness is like hell! Glad you're doing better though. Can't wait to see your little beany baby!

TypeA, that's great news, you're responding!! :happydance: I'll keep my FX for you Friday!

Momof1, congratulations on the new home!! I hate moving, but I love having a new home. Have fun unpacking!


----------



## biggerfamily

Hello Ladies, 

Hope all is doing good. I'm so worn out from being at the hospital with my mom that I feel like a truck ran over top of me. Me an DH was getting ready to go bed this morning an we listen to scanner an heard the police going to my mom's apartment an then called for squad to come pick her up so had to run to the hospital about my mom. Me an the doctor that seen my mother had a long talk about her condition she has an he told me to get ready as she's going to get worse. He thinks she got the very, very early stages of demetion but the test they ran didn't show it but she's showing the signs of it. The doctor also told me not to spend myself to thin as need to care for myself too. Her doctor is a very kind an understanding doctor an done a lot of explaining what I need to have done for my mother as she needs nurses to come in to take care of her an lots of other things. We spend 7 hrs there an found out my mom has a yeast infection on her belly so the doctor gave her cream for that, her protissuim was a little low so gave her something for that an they also done a CT scan on her an it came back good so finally got her back to her apartment. Then I went got my mom her medication from drug store, groc shop an then went back to her apartment an put things where she can reach them easily. 

I still got lots of baking to do as tomorrow the kiddo's at school will have a full day an I've got get the cupcakes done so can have them for all of the kiddo's tomorrow as when school lets out for the holidays a lot of the kiddo's will not even have a home cooked meal or anything homemade. So I always fix something for them every holiday. 

I've got too make Christmas cupcakes for the kiddo's,kickitupanotch party mix for the stores around here as we make this every year for them for Christmas an going to make a pumkin roll & maybe a homemade pie. 

I hope all of you have a wonderful Christmas and a Happy New Year. I sure hope next year is a lot better than it was this year. 

If need some recipe ideas for the holidays, I've got a recipe website in case you all like to check it out but first let me know if you want the website link an if so I'll share it. 

:flower:


----------



## Jenna_KA

You're so nice for doing this for the kids :) Not many people will go this far out of their way for all these people! And I'm glad your mom is okay. Hopefully the dimentia will be slow progressing, I'm sort to hear that :hugs:
I would LOVE to have the website! I love baking cooking and I'm always looking for new things to try!


----------



## biggerfamily

Jenna_KA said:


> You're so nice for doing this for the kids :) Not many people will go this far out of their way for all these people! And I'm glad your mom is okay. Hopefully the dimentia will be slow progressing, I'm sort to hear that :hugs:
> I would LOVE to have the website! I love baking cooking and I'm always looking for new things to try!

Here is the link to the site me, DH an our friend runs the site. Really hope you enjoy the site. 
https://www.countrytimerecipes.host-ed.me/recipes.htm

Have a Merry Christmas.... time to get to baking plus DH is helping me fix supper tonight
Me an him is working together tonight on fixing supper together since I'm so worn out from taking care of my mother stuff today.

Supper time Menu.
Cod fish
Fried oysters 
Fried potatoes
Homemade coleslaw & Tater Sauce
with something cold to drink not sure on the sweeten just yet since got lots of baking to do. :flower:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thank you!!! Wow, so much to choose from its like heaven :D 
Enjoy your night, menu looks great! 

AFM: Got AAAALLLLLL of Dravens clothes and blankets and sheets eeeverything washed. Quite a lot of stuff, but its fun :) Now its all ready for him to wear! Smells so nice. Now gotta save the rest of my energy for Christmas shopping tomorrow.


----------



## biggerfamily

Here is a link to see more photos of the Christmas cupcakes me an DD made for her school class. https://www.countrytimerecipes.host-ed.me/christmas_desserts_recipe.htm

Merry Christmas Everyone..


----------



## typeA TTC

I'm on CD 10 today


----------



## Jenna_KA

Biggerfamily: Very cute, I like the candy canes on top.

TypeA: CD10, you've still got plenty of time!!! I didn't even O until CD18 on my BFP cycle so you could still have another good week until you're ready to O.


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies,
If you all believe in prayer please pray for us as my mother is going back to the hosptial again. I've got to see if they will put her in nursing home again as she can't keep doing this. 

Thanks for the comment on the cupcakes. Got to go an get dressed an out the darn door again.

Bless All...


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lei* you've been quiet... are you going to skip temping this cycle? I knew you got off to a slow start but when I went to stalk just now I didn't see anything.


----------



## Grateful365

biggerfamily said:


> Ladies,
> If you all believe in prayer please pray for us as my mother is going back to the hosptial again. I've got to see if they will put her in nursing home again as she can't keep doing this.
> 
> Thanks for the comment on the cupcakes. Got to go an get dressed an out the darn door again.
> 
> Bless All...

*Biggerfamily* Your mother is lucky to have such a caring daughter as you. I will say some special prayers for her today.

P.S. - The picture of your cupcakes made me hungry - they looks SO good.


----------



## lune_miel

Well I think I am out this month :cry: 13dpo and some brown spotting. Since this was first try on Clomid and I wasn't sure when I'd O, my best guess it we didn't time BD right (did it 3 days before and day of). Also I should have used the Mucinex as CM wasn't that great. 

*Jenna* You O'd on CD18 just like I suspect I did- when did you BD?

Any other advice?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

biggerfamily said:


> Ladies,
> If you all believe in prayer please pray for us as my mother is going back to the hosptial again. I've got to see if they will put her in nursing home again as she can't keep doing this.
> 
> Thanks for the comment on the cupcakes. Got to go an get dressed an out the darn door again.
> 
> Bless All...

Thinking of you biggerfamliy :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

lune_miel said:


> Well I think I am out this month :cry: 13dpo and some brown spotting. Since this was first try on Clomid and I wasn't sure when I'd O, my best guess it we didn't time BD right (did it 3 days before and day of). Also I should have used the Mucinex as CM wasn't that great.
> 
> *Jenna* You O'd on CD18 just like I suspect I did- when did you BD?
> 
> Any other advice?

Lune, remember spotting doesn't always mean AF. Have you taken a hpt? Sending :hugs: your way but still keeping my FX'd for you!! :flower:


----------



## Jenna_KA

lune_miel said:


> Well I think I am out this month :cry: 13dpo and some brown spotting. Since this was first try on Clomid and I wasn't sure when I'd O, my best guess it we didn't time BD right (did it 3 days before and day of). Also I should have used the Mucinex as CM wasn't that great.
> 
> *Jenna* You O'd on CD18 just like I suspect I did- when did you BD?
> 
> Any other advice?

I BD'd the day before O and the day after. It was my second round on clomid so if this isn't it this month, have hope for next month. Sometimes your body just needs to get used to the medication so the first month is kind of a trial run. You'll get there :hugs: You should REALLY consider temping too its VERY helpful.


----------



## lune_miel

Yes I do temp and that helps a lot. But I think I need to buy one of those expensive opk's instead of the internet cheapies because I never see a +.


----------



## Grateful365

lune_miel said:


> Yes I do temp and that helps a lot. But I think I need to buy one of those expensive opk's instead of the internet cheapies because I never see a +.

Have you seen a spike of .5 - 2 degrees on your temp chart? I used Fertilityfriend to chart my temps and it would even help you recognize when you ovulated by your temps. I used the internet cheapie OPK's and after I was on Femara, I got a double line indiciating I was about to O. It was all very helpful and reassuring to know if we BD'd at the right time. Hope that helps!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hey ladies I'm still here :) I've been sick since Tuesday & finally went to the doctor to find out I have the flu. Blah!!!!! I was going to start temping but I've been running fever off & on so not sure how accurate it will be. I'm in my fertile patch & dh & I have been bding like crazy. Lol. I feel so bad cause I know I'm not very attractive right now lmao but he doesn't seem to mind. I have a lot of catching up to do & will try & do so once I get on a computer :) 

Type a - you still have plenty of time for those bad boys to get bigger :)

Momof1- there you are :)

Allika- hope your feeling better hun!!


Hopin & grateful- how's the morning sickness treating you all? I can't wait to see your little beans :)


----------



## lune_miel

Grateful365 said:


> lune_miel said:
> 
> 
> Yes I do temp and that helps a lot. But I think I need to buy one of those expensive opk's instead of the internet cheapies because I never see a +.
> 
> Have you seen a spike of .5 - 2 degrees on your temp chart? I used Fertilityfriend to chart my temps and it would even help you recognize when you ovulated by your temps. I used the internet cheapie OPK's and after I was on Femara, I got a double line indiciating I was about to O. It was all very helpful and reassuring to know if we BD'd at the right time. Hope that helps!Click to expand...

Yes I use FF to chart and I can see the temp shift but by then it's too late. I used the OPK strips 2 days before but was -. Are you supposed to test all day long so you don't miss it?!


----------



## Grateful365

lune_miel said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lune_miel said:
> 
> 
> Yes I do temp and that helps a lot. But I think I need to buy one of those expensive opk's instead of the internet cheapies because I never see a +.
> 
> Have you seen a spike of .5 - 2 degrees on your temp chart? I used Fertilityfriend to chart my temps and it would even help you recognize when you ovulated by your temps. I used the internet cheapie OPK's and after I was on Femara, I got a double line indiciating I was about to O. It was all very helpful and reassuring to know if we BD'd at the right time. Hope that helps!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I use FF to chart and I can see the temp shift but by then it's too late. I used the OPK strips 2 days before but was -. Are you supposed to test all day long so you don't miss it?!Click to expand...

I've heard that it is best to do a test twice a day when you think your close. I did have a negative in the morning and a positive that same night. Your CM should also get rather watery when your about to O. If you see the line spike around the same CD each month...your best bet is to just BD as much as possible around that time. Also pay attention to your CM because thats your bodies way of telling you it's time.


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> Hey ladies I'm still here :) I've been sick since Tuesday & finally went to the doctor to find out I have the flu. Blah!!!!! I was going to start temping but I've been running fever off & on so not sure how accurate it will be. I'm in my fertile patch & dh & I have been bding like crazy. Lol. I feel so bad cause I know I'm not very attractive right now lmao but he doesn't seem to mind. I have a lot of catching up to do & will try & do so once I get on a computer :)
> 
> Type a - you still have plenty of time for those bad boys to get bigger :)
> 
> Momof1- there you are :)
> 
> Allika- hope your feeling better hun!!
> 
> 
> Hopin & grateful- how's the morning sickness treating you all? I can't wait to see your little beans :)

Hi Lei! We missed ya!
I'm sorry your sick - it is definately going around my workplace! Everyone is coughing and it feels like an infirmary in here. 

My morning sickness started up yesterday :sick:...not fun but just trying to get through it. Sipping on ginger ale and dinner mints all day at work and it seems to be helping somewhat. I've heard that having nausea is actually a positive sign so I will try to keep remembering that. Did you have morning sickness with your DD?


----------



## lune_miel

Grateful365 said:


> lune_miel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lune_miel said:
> 
> 
> Yes I do temp and that helps a lot. But I think I need to buy one of those expensive opk's instead of the internet cheapies because I never see a +.
> 
> Have you seen a spike of .5 - 2 degrees on your temp chart? I used Fertilityfriend to chart my temps and it would even help you recognize when you ovulated by your temps. I used the internet cheapie OPK's and after I was on Femara, I got a double line indiciating I was about to O. It was all very helpful and reassuring to know if we BD'd at the right time. Hope that helps!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I use FF to chart and I can see the temp shift but by then it's too late. I used the OPK strips 2 days before but was -. Are you supposed to test all day long so you don't miss it?!Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard that it is best to do a test twice a day when you think your close. I did have a negative in the morning and a positive that same night. Your CM should also get rather watery when your about to O. If you see the line spike around the same CD each month...your best bet is to just BD as much as possible around that time. Also pay attention to your CM because thats your bodies way of telling you it's time.Click to expand...

First month on Clomid and I know that can dry up your CM, so I didn't really trust CM. I have only been ovulating sporadically since getting off the ring in Feb so unable to get any pattern month to month.

Thanks for the advice tho! My temp was still up this AM so I think if it still is tomorrow and not full AF yet I will take the digi test.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful - thanks hun!! Oh keep up the ginger ale & crackers. With DD I never got morning sickness. I got light headed a few times before 8 weeks but that was it. My pregnancy was wonderful with her lol but I think when I have another it won't be so great. They say every pregnancy is different lol so I kind of fear it!!!

Jenna where's Draven?? :D

Lune- I'm not a fan of opks but when I did use them my fs said to use afternoon urine & night. He said morning urine wasn't good when doing opks like it is when doing a pregnancy test. Hope it helps. Also I'm not sure if you check your cervix but that could also be helpful :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lune: Personally, I wouldn't even bother with the OPKs. They're a pain in the butt, they're inaccurate, and they just confuse you. I had 5 days of positives with those stupid things, all of them were before, day of, and days after my actual O day. But if you do still want to use them it's best to just go for the more expensive digital ones. That way you don't have to fuss with trying to decide "Is this a positive or not?" since they're not as easy to read as pregnancy tests! And I second what Lei said, you're not supposed to use FMU with them.

Grateful: So sorry about the morning sickness :hugs: I had it sooo bad. Keep those crackers in your purse and drink LOTS of water! Dehydration makes it much worse. I've got plenty of tips and tricks if you need them. If you get sick of the crackers, try some juicy fruit. Pineapple, oranges, apples, those all did WONDERS for me. I hated the crackers 'cause they were dry and made me gag. The fruit was juicy and yummy and was really the only thing I could eat with out it making me sick. And yes, morning sickness means high levels of hormones which means healthy baby! So as difficult as it is, try and take it as a blessing. 

Lei: He's here! Just....still in my belly... After washing all his clothes and blankets yesterday and packing his things for the hospital I'm getting even MORE antsy than I was! Grrrrrr.....

Finally did my Christmas shopping today! I have to do it last minute otherwise I'll just give everyone their presents right away. I'm exhausted from it though, luckily I've decided to just make an easy meatloaf for dinner and call it good. And I wont be going down to see my family this weekend like I had planned, my dad and my sister both have the flu (thanks for spreading your germs to my family, Lei :haha: just kidding :D ) so as painful as it was for my mom, she called me up and decided to cancel it. They'll be coming up the weekend after though (of the 29th) and we'll just celebrate here so I don't have to travel too far as I'll be almost 38 weeks pregnant.

WOW that was a long post. Sorry ladies lol! Apparently I had some things to say!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna I was about to start jumping for joy!!! Your nesting so that's a good sign? Have you lost your mucous plug?? Hahaha that sounds funny!!! Awww sorry your family is sick.. it must have been that hug cough I had early that spread alllllllllllll the way over there lol :) ever seen that movie contagion? Its like that haha :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

I've been nesting since day one  I'm just a nester lol. Yes, I lost my mucus plug... then I woke up the next morning and realized it was JUST A DREAM!!!! :dohh: Nope, stupid mucus plug is still in there lol. I hold my breath every time I go potty hoping it's there, but it never is. Even when I get up and go in the middle of the night with my eyes closed I force them open to peek then shut them again in disappointment. Lots of braxton hicks though, especially in the car for some reason. OH's mom said it could be the vibration of the car that makes them so bad. It kills me!
I _knew_ you were the one that got them all sick lol! You owe me Christmas presents now :haha:


----------



## Beautifullei2

I'll do a dance so Draven can come out on Christmas & we can just say that's my gift to you lol. Dang that mucous plug. No worries cause I've heard women say they lost them & went into labor within days... I lost mine at 2 weeks before I actually went into labor so I was walking around plugless lmao. I thought the baby just gonna slide out hahaha. I really can't wait until he comes out. I wonder who he will look like more? Or if he will have light hair or dark hair light your OH. HMMMMM tell him to hurry lol!!!! I'm getting antsy now :happydance:


----------



## Jenna_KA

That would be the best Christmas present ever!! My mom said she lost hers and had me the next day. A friend of mine lost hers at the very beginning of labor. Another friend lost hers about a week before, so we'll see! Bahaha, plugless :) Sounds so funny. Lol!!! That reminds me of when I first got my BFP and I freaked out when I sneezed 'cause I thought the baby would explode or fly out! Lmao! I hope he looks like his mommy :) But I have a feeling OH's Cuban genes will override my plain ol' American ones. Cuban's seem to be more aggressive lol! In the ultrasound it looked like he had giant feet, so I'm thinking he took after his daddy there (size 14 shoes).


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies,
My mother was put in the hospital this morning, so got a meeting with some staff hopefully tomorrow so she can be put back in nursing home due to she's not able be at her home in the night time as she gets so scared an other things. 

Now on opk testing you can test 3x a day if got time best time for testing is 1pm through 8pm. Most of the time doing opk testing early of the morning it don't work good as it's best to test later in the day to give the LH surge time to be upped more. 

Now on opk testing an you don't have PCOS think it's called you can purchase a Clear Blue Fertility Montior that tells you low, high an peak. If do not want to spend a lot of money on that type of testing stuff then you can purchase a Clear blue smilie face opk testing kit when you get a smilie face it's telling you the 2 best days to try to get pregnant. 

AFM: I've got a horrible YI so treating myself for it. Not sure WHY got a YI but hope how soon can get rid of it.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Sweet baby jeezus thats a huge foot lol. How tall is your OH?? 
Haaaa DD took after her dad as well.... he's Italian so she got none of my hispanic jeans ....she looks alllllll like her daddy!
Oh man I remember you telling me about you sneezing & thinking the baby was gonna fly out. Maybe if you start sneezing it would be a good thing if he flew out lol!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Biggerfamily: Good luck tomorrow I hope the meeting goes well.

Lei: Haha!! Italians are definitely aggressive so that doesn't surprise me that his genes were! Apparently OH is 5'11". I didn't believe him, but we pulled out the measuring tape and sure enough he is! Lol! He's got clown feet. His "index toe" is the size of my pinky. Go on my FB and look at the ultrasound picture of Draven's foot you'll see it definitely looks like he'll be taking after Daddy.


----------



## momof1making2

My boobies were sore today at 8dpo but that could also be a sign of AF hmm. 
Jenna- Nothing is more exciting than organizing and putting away your baby clothes, I hope you're having fun!
Lei- Missed you!!! I hope you feel better!!!

My nephew is going to be born tomorrow! I'm so excited! Bently Joseph :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna - yes verrrrryyyyyy aggressive lol plus she has my attitude :) I'll have to check out the pics :)

Momof1- I'm rooting for you & praying its all a good sign!!FXed


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* I bet you can't wait to put your baby boy in all of those close you spent all that time washing and putting away. Have you picked out his outfit for bringing him home yet? So exciting :)

*Lei* are you feeling better hun? 

*momof1* I hope your bb's are sore because you've got a :bfp: on the way!! any other symptoms? when do you plan to test?

*Ldizzy* what about you? you and momof1 only have a few more days left to test!

*grateful and allika* i hope you guys are feeling ok!! grateful, any more morning sickness?

HAPPY FRIDAY TO ALL OF YOU!


----------



## Grateful365

Happy Friday Everyone!! TGIF 

Biggerfamily - I hope your meeting goes well and I hope you can get your mom to where she will be the safest. I know it can be very stressful when trying to make the best decisions for your parents. 

Lei- You were lucky you didn't have the morning sickness with your DD. I wonder if it will be the same for you with your next BFP? :)

Momof1 - I hope its a good sign too! 

Jenna - Those are big feet! LOL Thanks so much for the tips! YES I do need them very much! Fruit sounds SO SO good right now...I wish I had some with me!! 

Hopin4 - My MS was better yesterday but fairly bad again today. Its all for a good cause so I am just going to figure out some tricks to make it a little more comfortable. You feeling good? I will be so excited to see your scan - was it Jan. 8?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks Grateful <3 I'm feeling fine, had my first bout of 'ms' last night, wasn't fun but you're right it's all for the cause! Yep my first scan is 01/08 and it feels like it will never be here!! My sister is pregnant too, she finds out the gender 01/10 so it will be a good week :)


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Thanks Grateful <3 I'm feeling fine, had my first bout of 'ms' last night, wasn't fun but you're right it's all for the cause! Yep my first scan is 01/08 and it feels like it will never be here!! My sister is pregnant too, she finds out the gender 01/10 so it will be a good week :)

I have been sometimes getting MS at night too. 

That's so cool that you and your sister are both pregnant at the same time. Wow :flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

It is pretty exciting. Of course she does't know yet that I'm pregnant hahaha


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> It is pretty exciting. Of course she does't know yet that I'm pregnant hahaha

Yeay! You updated your ticker!!!! :thumbup:
I bet she will be very excited!


----------



## typeA TTC

Happy to see everyone is well on here!! I imagine to BFP ladies wait for the next scan is like the 2WW.....it goes so slow!!!

We are going to need 3BFPs for January!! So gear up ladies....we gotta keep the streak alive!

AFM I went to the dr this morning. FINALLY there is some growth in the follicles on my left ovary! This is the FIRST time I have seen them get any bigger so I was shocked! Still not close to IUI but hopefully late next week I'll be there!

For everyone who may have to use injections they are so not a big deal. It took a few days to get use to it but now it's pretty much second nature. But it's like taking birth control where you have to remember to take it at relatively the same time every night! I'm on my secon vial of follistim now and waiting for them to call with my E2 level and dosage amounts for the next two nights.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*typeA* that's a great comparison! it is EXACTLY like the 2ww, except longer haha. 

I'm totally with you, we need at least 3 :bfp: in January! But we still have some testing to do this month too!!!

I'm so happy to see about your growth :happydance::happydance: can't wait for your IUI!!!!!! What great news! :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Oops! Whose testing this month? Fingers crossed for a Xmas baby on the thread!!!


----------



## momof1making2

TypeA I'm 9-10 dpo I beta test on Christmas Eve. I don't think I will take an at home one this month,I can't handle the bfn blinking at me. I'm getting sad because I'm psyching myself out that there is no way I'm pregnant this month. My ta tas started to get sore two days go but that could be pre-af, which I'm suppose to start Christmas day. I'm glad your follies are growing good, what size are they, when do you expect to ovulate?

Lei- how you feeling doll face?

Hopinfor- I can imagine this being one of the longest waits of your life, also when you wait to find out the sex of the baby! Your babies heart is being made this week, so sweet :hugs:

Grateful- doesn't that amaze you that your baby is already developing their little face :)

I LOVE YOUR TICKERS! So do you ladies have any preference on boy/or girl?


----------



## momof1making2

Hopin4- I'm sorry hun I forgot to answer your question. I am having bloodwork on the 24th so that's the big day, I'm just to nervous to take an at home test. Are you telling your family at Christmas? That's so excited that your sister is pregnant too, my sister had her baby this morning :happydance:, we were trying to get pregnant together :(


----------



## Grateful365

TypeA - Thats great news! :flower: Yes it IS like the 2WW...only mine is an 8WW unfortunately! LOL

Momof1 - Yes it is totally amazing to me and still does not feel real. I have NO PREFERENCE at all!!! Praying for healthy healthy healthy!!!! I will be thinking of you on Christmas Eve :flower:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Momof1: Congratulations on your sisters baby!! 

Hopin4: I don't really have a "coming home outfit" because it's going to be so cold outside he'll just be bundled up in this: https://demandware.edgesuite.net/aa...fault/v1356077513136/images/127-758_Brown.jpg
I packed like 3 outfits though and I figured I'll just have fun playing dress up while we're there :D We did decide though that his first outfit he's going to wear will be the very first thing OH and I bought for him. I was about 6 weeks pregnant and we decided to celebrate by going to babies r us and buying one thing, our first "baby buy" and we left with this:
https://www.dollsbysandie.com/images/products/large_9761_DSC06063.JPG
https://www.dollsbysandie.com/images/products/large_9761_410B_2.JPG
So we thought it would only be appropriate to have that be the first thing he wears :]

Grateful: Again, I'm going to stress on eating the fruit. That was heaven to me so get a bunch of pineapple and oranges! Fruit smoothies when you can't eat much, the cold feels really good too when you're feeling yucky. Hard candies helped A LOT I carried around jolly ranchers in my pocket at work and had one in my mouth 24/7. I also liked the peppermint candies. Don't pay attention to the whole "eating bland" because what's more important is follow your cravings. If you're craving spaghetti, eat it. It'll stay down. I lived off McChickens my first trimester because it was the ONLY thing that sounded good and it stayed down EVERY time. I've heard getting those motion sickness bands help, I never tried it but lots of women swear by them. And if it gets too unbearable, ask your doctor for zofran. My MS was so bad I was missing work. Zofran is completely safe to take during pregnancy, I took it daily from 9 weeks to 14 weeks and I swear to you it saved me lol. Non-drowsy. I was finally able to eat. It was a miracle. If you're feeling super sick and you know throwing up is inevitable, eat a banana. This might be a little TMI, but it tastes the same coming back up. Usually throwing up is like a nasty cycle for me because the taste makes me do it more. But banana's wasn't bad. I hope this helps <3
P.S. DO NOT eat spicy food until your morning sickness is gone!!! I was craving chinese BBQ Pork with the spicy mustard sauce and ate it, feeling fine... until it decided to come back up. I thought I was dying I'm not joking!! I couldn't breathe, it burned sooo bad coming back up (sorry TMI) I was gasping for air in between lol. Not a fun night.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*momof1* You are so close to your bloodwork!! I'm really keeping my FX'd for you I really want you to get your :bfp:! Will you get the results back that day??? I can't wait to hear them. Congrats to your sister! Must've been a little difficult watching her go through the stages and struggling. :hugs: :flower:

We are telling just our parents and siblings at Christmas. All other family and friends we are waiting to tell until the 2nd tri. It's going to be so so so hard but I want to be smart about it! We are not telling my DS until the 2nd tri either becuase we don't want to confuse him if something happens. And I don't have a preference, jsut like Grateful, I just want a H&H 9 months!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* that snuggly bear fleece thing is the cutest thing I've ever seen!!! And I think it's sweet that the first thing he'll wear is what you got him :) Ahh I can't wait for you to give birth!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna - Those oufits are SO SO cute! Although if you ask my husband...boys don't wear "outfits"...they wear "GEAR!" LOL

Thanks for the MS tips I really appreciate it. I'm gonna go stock up on fruit. I do love drinking fruit smoothie's in the morning so maybe I will try doing those as well. Crackers don't cut it for me...the thought of eating one when I am nauseated makes me gag. I was told that taking one Benedryl pill helps with nausea....has anyone heard that?

Allika - I hope you are feeling better!!!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Haha such a manly thing to say. "Gear"
I think the benadryl is just to make you sleep through it. I wouldn't bother. Lol and yeah, stay away from the crackers they made me gag too. Just follow your cravings and you'll be fine! :hugs: let me know how these work for you.

I'll be wrapping all our Christmas presents today. OH and I plan on staying inside with the doors locked today haha I have a feeling all the "dooms day" talk and shootings lately will be making people a little crazy so we feel better just letting this day pass until people calm down a little tomorrow when they realize they got hyped up for nothing.


----------



## typeA TTC

Fingers crossed for you momof1 and Lei! 

I just got off the phone with the dr. She is upping my dose because my E2level was still low. So I'm doing 50/75/50. I still consider this pretty low dose but oh well. I have to go back Christmas eve. She said it would probably be another week or so before I was ready for the trigger/ovulate. I feel like a pin cushion at this point- I receive injections daily and they take my blood Every other day- the good thing is that neither of those things phase me anymore. I'll update Xmas eve after my next appt and hopefully I will see momof1 and her BFP on here!!

I feel really good about the ladies on this thread so I think soon this will turn into a BFP thread!! Where we all have our BFPs! 2013 babies here we come!


----------



## Tigger1723

I got my BFP today! with First Response!!! Going to keep testing to see the line get darker before Christmas :)

I still can't believe it.


----------



## Grateful365

Tigger1723 said:


> I got my BFP today! with First Response!!! Going to keep testing to see the line get darker before Christmas :)
> 
> I still can't believe it.

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna - love the outfits!!! :)

Momof1 - I am feeling way better other than this horrible cough I can't get rid of. Dh said I sound like a man lol. But in all reality I feel like I do hahaha.. its so horse & I just want to feel 100%. Oh hun I'll be praying for you & waiting impatiently for your results. Lol. 

Hopin- ahhhhhh I'll be waiting too to hear how your family reacts. Eeeekkk so exciting!!!!

TypeA- I'm rooting for some big follies when you go back.

AFM I'm about to go to DHS work Christmas dinner then heading to my moms to stay the night. We are celebrating Christmas with her tomorrow since she has to work Christmas day. ( she is an officer & its pretty much impossible for her to get holidays off) I'm pretty excited though. I know she bought my oldest brother a 50inch flat screen so I can't wait to see what she got me lmao.


----------



## biggerfamily

Hope you all don't mind me dropping in here at times to give update on how things is going with us. 

Well got my mother put in a nursing home but I'm so depressed right now due on having to make that type of Major choice for her & she is a hr away from us as the other nursing home was only 15 mins away from us its filled up for now so had too put her in one that hr away. The other reason so depressed as it's only 2 days before Christmas eve an here my mother isn't going to be at her home for the holidays. The other reason so depressed is due to got to remembering my dad passed away on a holiday so the holidays now is going to be very hard. If it wasn't for my children I wouldn't had put up a Christmas tree or anything as now my holidays is going too be even harder to deal with. 

Ok sorry for venting or being a downer but just wanted you all to know how hard it's going to be for me now on the holidays. 


Now the next thing on TTC me an DH said we may try again in January if the weather isn't to bad. It's been snowing an very cold here so not sure if we can TTC in January. We will know more when AF shows an then I can count up the days an know if can do a IUI cycle this cycle or not. 


Ok thanks for listening to me an I'll be praying for all of you an the ones that is expecting may you all have a HH9M. 

Then the ones that is still trying to get their bundle of joy may you get your LO very soon. 

May not post for a while as the holidays is going be very busy & after the holidays got to meet with lawyers on deciding more stuff for my mother. So not sure when will post again as may not have time. Only reason posting tonight is can't sleep an etc.. You may can also find me on the other threads for 40+ on TTC or maybe another one. 

Bye for Now & Happy New Year!!!


----------



## momof1making2

Congratulations, a Christmas miracle! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## momof1making2

Oops that was for tigger


----------



## momof1making2

Hopin4ABump said:


> *momof1* You are so close to your bloodwork!! I'm really keeping my FX'd for you I really want you to get your :bfp:! Will you get the results back that day??? I can't wait to hear them. Congrats to your sister! Must've been a little difficult watching her go through the stages and struggling. :hugs: :flower:
> 
> We are telling just our parents and siblings at Christmas. All other family and friends we are waiting to tell until the 2nd tri. It's going to be so so so hard but I want to be smart about it! We are not telling my DS until the 2nd tri either becuase we don't want to confuse him if something happens. And I don't have a preference, jsut like Grateful, I just want a H&H 9 months!


I LOVE ALL OF YOU GIRLS SO MUCH!

a will get a phone call at 11:00 on the 24th with the results


----------



## Beautifullei2

momof1making2 said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> *momof1* You are so close to your bloodwork!! I'm really keeping my FX'd for you I really want you to get your :bfp:! Will you get the results back that day??? I can't wait to hear them. Congrats to your sister! Must've been a little difficult watching her go through the stages and struggling. :hugs: :flower:
> 
> We are telling just our parents and siblings at Christmas. All other family and friends we are waiting to tell until the 2nd tri. It's going to be so so so hard but I want to be smart about it! We are not telling my DS until the 2nd tri either becuase we don't want to confuse him if something happens. And I don't have a preference, jsut like Grateful, I just want a H&H 9 months!
> 
> 
> I LOVE ALL OF YOU GIRLS SO MUCH!
> 
> a will get a phone call at 11:00 on the 24th with the resultsClick to expand...



Eeekkkk I can't wait to hear the results!!! I'm glad they aren't making you wait days.


----------



## momof1making2

I know I can't wait I'm trying not to symptom spot bit I can't help it sometimes lol, my boobs are sore and I'm very tired today but again I needed to keep telling myself that these are also AF symptoms.


----------



## momof1making2

Sorry about all the typos, I'm on my phone and it trys to guess what I want to say.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lol I got what you meant hahaha! I hate that about my phone. My old one had all the abbreviations saved & when I got my new one it keeps trying to correct me lol.


----------



## LDizzy30

I'm gonna try this on my phone too...forgive me for any mistakes! My sister had her baby girl today. Kensington Noelle. And I love, love, love her! I took a hpt this morning and it was a - for me, but I guess you never know until af shows. She's not supposed to show for a few days more. Fxed


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, I was stalking around BNB and checked up on Bio and Snowflakes. Did you know Bio is having a girl and Snowflakes is having a boy? They're 16 and 17 weeks already, oh how time flies! I wish they would have stuck around, but oh well! How did your Christmas thing go?! What'd you get?!

LDizzy, stay optimistic, you've still got a fighting chance!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ldizzy- it still may be to soon! I have my fxed

Jenna- oh wow!! Time really does fly!!! Awww I'm so happy for them & wish they would have stuck around. I am going to need to update the main page.

OMG!!!!!!!! I got so much great stuff. I love my mom... she still gets us gifts as if we were kids. I got a new purse, shoes, a beautiful frame that talks about motherhood... a wine glass that has a mother & daughter on it & talks about a mom & daughter relationship.... ummmm I got a ton of nail polish & cotton balls & nail polish remover ( I polish my nails everyday to match my outfits lol) so mom got me the perfect gift. Ummm I also got some odds & end gifts & to top it off an awesome candy apple red vacuum cleaner :) mine broke about a year ago & dh & I just sweep the carpet & have never gotten around to buying a new one. I swear when I saw that vacuum cleaner I was like a kid in the candy store & I was so happy. Gotta love mom cause she always knows the things I need :D 

Hope everyone else is having a great weekend. 

Tomorrow me & DDS are going to be baking cookies & getting everything ready for Christmas. I can't wait :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh my, you got lots of great stuff! That's great! My mom hasn't been working for a few years so my dads been busting his butt working to keep the house up (plus they're remodeling) so I'm not expecting much this year which is fine. As long as I get to see them :) I'll be expecting a vacuum too though! That was the first thing I asked for lol I have one, but it was my sisters from when she stayed with us for a little bit so I want to give it back (plus its real crummy). I already know what OH got me, we don't have a lot this year since all our money is going to Draven or bills until I can start working again. We just got each other 3 small things the other day and wrapped them even though we were together when we got them :) 
It's 6:30 here and I've been awake for 2 hours lol. Stupid pregnancy insomnia. I'm going over to my cousins today to bake and decorate cookies with her son too. Should be fun!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I saw Stelly in the third tri, she had her baby at 30 weeks I think on 12/21/12. I'm going to stalk around and see who else has had theirs :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna - baking cookies sounds fun! I still have not done that with the kids yet but I need to this evening. DD is leaving with her dad tomorrow morning :( & she won't be back until Christmas day. 

Stelly had it at 30wks. Oh wow!!! Times like this I wish I had my laptop so I could stalk around too!!! :) update me !!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Most of the girls went MIA after their BFPs but I did find the one with tripplets (forgot her name) had them on October 31st super premature. They were like a pound and a half each. No updates on them since then so I hope they're all doing okay. That's all I've found, the rest are either still pregnant or disappeared. I feel like a detective lol. 
Isn't somebody testing tomorrow??? Momof1, right?? Then Lei, you should be ovulating any day right?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Oh wow I hope her & the babies are okay. I definitely look forward to doing some detective work myself :) 

I'm pretty sure I already ovulated cause my cm is creamy again..my guess is I Oed on Cd13 but that's just a guess. Lol!!! I do look forward to IUI in Feb! I'm almost there


----------



## momof1making2

BFN ladies :sad2: I'm going to go bake sugar cookies with dd , have a large glass of wine and try to cheer up. Merry Christmas everyone and on :cry:to January........


----------



## Jenna_KA

:( I'm sorry about the BFN doll.... :hugs:


----------



## Jenna_KA

I can't believe I made it. Full term today! I've reached the end of my fruit ticker! After new years I'll be doing everything possible to get this baby out. I want to get past the holidays first :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Momof1- :hugs: I'm sorry hun!!! Drink a few glasses of wine ;) fixed for a Jan bfp! Would be a great way to start the year. 


Jenna- so I was being a detective earlier & most of the women who have been on my threads are pregnant now. I was looking on the June thread when you first bought that outfit for the baby!! Ahhhhh :) then I read about when the old Lady at your work fell down & cut her head. I laughed but I know at the time it wasn't funny :) oh yea your going to go into labor tomorrow haahaha

Hope everyone is doing good & I hope you all have a very Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh, that's right! It's my Christmas present from you lol. Well if it happens I'm definitely not going to try and stop it :D Hahaha oh gosh that was a baaaad day at work :dohh: SOOO glad I don't work there anymore! I felt awful lol. That lady was nutso. So what day will you test now?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lol!!! I can't believe your a watermelon, it just seems so big!!!

I think AF is due on Jan 4th so I'll be testing around there.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I know, jeeze lol. I told that to OH today and remembered when he was an orange and I thought that was big. How does a watermelon fit in my belly?!
I vote you should test the 3rd because I have a dentist appointment that afternoon for a filling so your BFP will brighten my day.


----------



## typeA TTC

Well in afraid I have no good news either. Went to the FS today and there's still no dominant follicle in either ovary. I go back on weds but I'm getting so frustrated. Trying to stay positive but today was no fun. 

To make matters worse I walked out of the clinic and there was a poor woman sobbing in her car. She had gone in before me and I guess did not receive good news. So sad. :(


----------



## Jenna_KA

Awhhh, that's really sad :'( I HATE to see people cry! I'm really sorry to both you and the other lady... I imagine its frustrating but try and remember you're going in the right direction and you ARE indeed closer than you've ever been. They did warn you it may take a while so just keep reminding yourself that, this is all normal and will pay off. Enjoy your holidays :flower:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Typea I'm sorry doll!!!! Did they discuss uping the dosage again to make sure you O or they just going to see if your body decides to let you O ? I know the frustration hun of try & trying as we all do. It may be different circumstances for each of us but we know the emotional stand point. I hope your okay hun!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi ladies. 

TypeA I'm sorry you're dealing with that. I hope next cycle is more active for you :(

Momof1, I'm bummed out for you about your bfn too. This process sucks. 

LDizzy, any news for you?

Well it's 4:30am on Christmas morning and I can't sleep bc I've been having some not so pleasant symptoms since yesterday evening. Worst part is I'm sure my OB isn't open today but I'm going to call during business hours anyway to see if I can come in for bloodwork or an u/s to check on things. It's very similar to when I had my m/c. 

I feel guilty being so consumed by this right now when I should be thinking of Xmas. The worst part is we just told our parents yesterday as a Christmas gift we couldn't resist. I'm really hoping we don't have to turn around and tell them bad news. Everyone is so excited. 

Anyway I'm ending my rant now and will keep you all posted. Merry Christmas ladies.


----------



## Grateful365

Merry Christmas everyone!

TypeA - I'm sorry you didn't get good news at your appointment. I am going to look forward to January and getting 3 more BFP's. :hugs:

Momof1 - I'm sorry to hear that....but again, I am looking forward to January to get 3 more BFP's because like you all say they do seem to come in 3's! :hugs:

Jenna - Watermelon?! Yikes! So exciting :happydance:

Hopin4 - I pray everything is OK with you. Maybe it is just something you ate yesterday that didn't agree with you or the excitement of telling family...:hugs:


Sorry I haven't been on as much the past couple of days. :sick::sick::sick: Have had a bad few days but hanging in there. I hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas with their families.


----------



## typeA TTC

They did up my dose but not as much as I thought they would. I go back on Wednesday to see what's going on. I will keepwiththe injections until I get armature follicle. Anyone know how thick is too thick for your lining and implantation?


----------



## Jenna_KA

What kind of symptoms??? You can always just go to the ER and have them check there too if you're worried


----------



## typeA TTC

Any update hopin4???


----------



## Beautifullei2

HOPIN - How is everything ?


----------



## Beautifullei2

im gonna do a quick update on me.... I have been having some stomach issues for a few months & after numerous tests they cant seem to figure out whats going on. The doctor thinks its my gall bladder & that I am having gall stones the size of sand which is why its not detectable on any tests. Needless to say last week they called to tell me they are scheduling a surgery to have it removed. I am really praying that I don't get my :bfp: this month because if I am it could kill the baby. Since the surgery will be within the next few weeks I will be out of comission around O next month so we will have a break until Iui! I really hope the iui goes as planned though!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi ladies sorry I've been MIA. For now the symptoms are gone so I'm hoping it was just a fluke and I'm not going to the doc unless they return again before my u/s on 01/08. 
Thanks for caring. 

Lei I hope you are feeling better soon :( I had to have my appendix removed when I was 6 months pregnant with DS and it was probably the scariest moment of my life. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Hi ladies sorry I've been MIA. For now the symptoms are gone so I'm hoping it was just a fluke and I'm not going to the doc unless they return again before my u/s on 01/08.
> Thanks for caring.
> 
> Lei I hope you are feeling better soon :( I had to have my appendix removed when I was 6 months pregnant with DS and it was probably the scariest moment of my life.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.

Glad the symptoms went away & I pray they stay away! 

Wow!! My cousin had to have her's removed when she was 25 weeks & she ended up losing the baby about a week after the surgery so it kind of freaks me out. She is the one I mentioned before. Her baby brother just had his dd about 2 weeks ago & her older sister is due anyday now.. Her sister in law is due in feb. They all got preggers at the same time lol


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yeah it's very scary and before the surgery they told me it could kill the baby which was very unsettling but it's actually pretty common during pregnancies which is crazy!!! When is your surgery or do you know yet?


----------



## Beautifullei2

I would definately not be comfortable with that but when your in that much pain it probably doesnt help. 

Friday when the nurse called she said someone would be contacting me from the scheduling department to set it up. If im not mistaking she said they should be in contact with me by the end of this week.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Oh it wasn't a choice I had, I was in the ER with severe pain and vomiting and they said if I didn't do it that I could die bc I was at risk of it rupturing. It was awful!! 

I'm not trying to freak you out though. Everything ended up A ok and my DS is perfectly healthy!!


----------



## LDizzy30

I'm sorry momof1! I got a negative also, but hopefully we will be celebrating positives for the new year! I just picked up my second round of femara. Hopin-I hope those symptoms stay away and everything from this moment on is smooth sailing. Jenna-your baby is almost here! Nine whole months of waiting! My sis just had her baby and something is wrong with her heart. Little Kenzie is going to have to have heart surgery real soon. It is called tetracery of fallot or something like that. We have all been beside ourselves. It's heartbreaking, but there is definitely something the drs can do so for that we are thankful. To everyone else, life is wonderful, pregnant or not. Keep your head up, the sun will always find a way to shine on you. Thank you for being here to listen. I don't feel like I can say that enough!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hey ladies, I've been so busy today running errands and taking down Christmas decorations I haven't had a chance to check in! 

Hopin4- So happy your symptoms went away. I'm sure little beany is just fine in there, but they just HAVE to get you worrying for no reason sometimes!

Lei- That really sucks about the surgery :/ Blahh... But since its so early in the pregnancy, really I think baby would be okay if you are pregnant. Because it would really only be a little ball of cells at that point so things like anesthesia won't really effect it yet. But that's just my Dr. Jenna opinion.

LDizzy- Wow, that's terrible :( Poor little baby... What a blessing that its fixable, I'll keep them all in my prayers. 

AFM: Had a great Christmas with OH and his dad and step-mom. Very low key day. Opened a few small gifts in the morning with just OH and I (and our 4 legged babies had a catnip stocking and a stocking filled with bones) then went to his dads for a beautiful dinner and tea. Spent all of today taking down decorations. I put them up the day after Thanksgiving so by today I was just done with it lol. Then we spent our Christmas money to get a new TV for our bedroom then set up the pack n play in the bedroom so its ready for Draven :) Who, by the way, didn't come yesterday like I had hoped lol. Thanks for trying though, Lei :haha:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- that is just horrible! Well lets plan on getting this thing out before I get my :bfp: so I dont have to worry. I cant imagine being told that & not having a say in the matter. 

LDizzy - :hugs: about the negative :flower: but I do love that saying! :) 

Jenna- He's not done baking just yet! ;-) In time! I wanted to take my decorations down too but Im soooooo lazy haha


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi Ladies,
Today feels like Monday to me, this holiday has me all jumbled up!!!
I hope everyone is doing great, and I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas!! :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

this thread has been dead! & this tww needs to hurry up & get over with.. I will be so happy on the day that I dont have to have any tww's. I told DH once we finally get our :bfp: that I will wait about 3 months & we will start trying again since this is taking us so long.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

AGREED *Lei!!!!!*

I need a status update on where everyone is...

:hugs: to momof1 and LDizzy. I am hoping that January is the month for you both!!!! <3


----------



## Beautifullei2

You & me both!!! I need something to help me get through this day. It was so busy at work this morning & I finally have down time for the next ten minutes. Then all my 1130 & 1230 appts will be here.


----------



## Beautifullei2

EEEEKKKK I Just spent the last 10 minutes on the phone with my FS. I have an appt set for Jan 25th to go over everything with them about the IUI :) once I start my cycle we will go from there & schedule it. Now it seems so real & To top it off I should O right before Valentines day!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> EEEEKKKK I Just spent the last 10 minutes on the phone with my FS. I have an appt set for Jan 25th to go over everything with them about the IUI :) once I start my cycle we will go from there & schedule it. Now it seems so real & To top it off I should O right before Valentines day!

That's so exciting *LEI*!!!! :happydance::happydance:
That is, of course, assuming you're not prego before then :)

Jan 25th will be here before you know it!


----------



## Jenna_KA

YAYYY!!! That's less than a month away!! :D How cute would it be to conceive just before Valentines day! And yes, assuming you're not prego before then ;)
We need some excitement in this thread!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks *Hopin* but im not going to hold my breath to it happening lol :) 

*Jenna* we sure do!!! We need 3 bfp for January :D Im going to have to go to the font page to see who is left!


----------



## LDizzy30

Will you put me down to test on Jan 21st! 

I started my 2nd round of Fermara last night. This time around I am taking it CD4-8 (instead of 5-9). I'm gonna try Pro-Gest lotion, since I feel like my progesterone is pretty low. I'm suppose to take it on days 8-21 or something like that. We'll see if that gets this baby train rolling for me! I think I'm going to also focus on my eating and gym habits! (Zumba, Zumba, Zumba!)


----------



## LDizzy30

Oh and I was wondering how to put an ovulation chart on here?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ldizzy- I'll put you down hun!!! Zumba sounds fun... I've tried it but man its a work out lol.

Just click on someone's ticker & input your stuff. When you get to the end of the steps it gives you the codes to put it on a blog, website & other sites. Just copy the correct code & paste it in your signature. I hope this helps, I'm on my cell so its hard for me to put in exact detail of Which code to use.


----------



## Beautifullei2

where did everyone go?? It seems everyone is dropping like flies outta here! =(


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> where did everyone go?? It seems everyone is dropping like flies outta here! =(

I'm still here!!! Just stalking the past few days because I've been feeling under the weather. :wacko:

I'm looking forward to see our 3 BFP's for January! :happydance:


----------



## momof1making2

HI girls!
I have missed you all over the holidays, I hosted 2 Christmas parties so it's been busy! I hope everyone had a fabulous Christmas! I had a blast watching DD, Nevaeh open all of her gifts. She is 6 this year and it just gets better and better every Christmas! We got her American doll furniture and a Bunny. I cried when she opened her bunny because of the joy on her face.

Lei- It looks like you and I will be doing our first IUI together honey. It will be nice to talk it through with someone else experiencing it for the first time! I hope your surgery goes well, I know it's a pretty easy procedure so big :hugs: coming your way that it's simple and easy for you!

Jenna- Hows Mr. Draven? Did Santa slip anything out of his sleigh under the tree for him this year:baby:

Hopin4- I'm so happy your symptoms went away, it's hard to get preggers after a m/c and not worry about that but I'm sure everyhting will be great this pregnancy :flower:

Ldizzy- I'm sorry for your BFN :hugs:. Ugh it sucked so bad hearing that this month but hopefully Jan. will be 3 more BFP.

My OH got me an ornament that had our names on it and it was a couple standing there and the woman had a newly pregnant belly hoping he could give it to me :o( We really thought this was going to be our month :cry:. We are going to save it for when we really do get our BFP.


----------



## momof1making2

I need some advice ladies, so the :witch: showed her ugly face yesterday and I am suppose to start taking meds on CD 5. If I do fertility treatment this month I will be ovulating while on our family vacation to Florida the 10th -18th ( So excited by the way, we really need it, plus I am running the 5k through Disney so I'm kind of happy I wont be pregnant for that) but my concern is they wont be able to monitor me around ovulation so I cant take injections with my Clomid or take a trigger shot. Should I just take a break all together from ttc this month, or not waste this cycle and just do clomid un-monitored:wacko:? My appointment with my FS isn't until the end of January where we discuss an IUI for the following cycle. WHAT would you gals DO? I really don't want to waste a cycle.:nope:


----------



## Grateful365

LDizzy30 said:


> Oh and I was wondering how to put an ovulation chart on here?

If you do a chart of fertilityfriend then you would just go to sharing (at the top) and then choose "Get Code"...I think it is the bbC code that you cop and paste into your signature line on here. Hope that helps...


----------



## momof1making2

LDizzy30 said:


> Will you put me down to test on Jan 21st!
> 
> I started my 2nd round of Fermara last night. This time around I am taking it CD4-8 (instead of 5-9). I'm gonna try Pro-Gest lotion, since I feel like my progesterone is pretty low. I'm suppose to take it on days 8-21 or something like that. We'll see if that gets this baby train rolling for me! I think I'm going to also focus on my eating and gym habits! (Zumba, Zumba, Zumba!)

What a great idea! Is that something your FS recommended or it it just an over the counter thing?

I'm starting Yoga in hopes that it helps, Zumba is so much fun!!!!!


----------



## momof1making2

Can you put me down for testing on the 22nd love? I'm going to FINALY buy a dam thermometer today and do this whole temping chart thing lol lol lol.


----------



## Beautifullei2

*GRATEFUL*- Sorry your not feeling to well. I know that feeling all to well since this past week has been horrid. Are you sick or is the MS kicking in? 

*Momof1* - Its so good to hear I wont be in it alone, Im a bit afraid to be honest lol. I think its like walking into the unknown. When I called my FS yesterday the nurse just told me to call the first day I get my full flow of that month. Since I was asking SOOOOO may questions she suggested I come in for a F/U consult with DH so we know what to expect (which im super thankful for) I am probably going to start writting down questions lol. 

:happydance for the vacation by the way! As far as the month of being unmonitored I would def just do the clomid so the month isnt a waste. Once you start temping it will help you better to understand when you O each month.


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> *GRATEFUL*- Sorry your not feeling to well. I know that feeling all to well since this past week has been horrid. Are you sick or is the MS kicking in?

It's MS....actually ADS (all day sickness) but I am feeling a bit better today. Some days seem much worse than others. I'm glad you are on the upswing from last week!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful365 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> *GRATEFUL*- Sorry your not feeling to well. I know that feeling all to well since this past week has been horrid. Are you sick or is the MS kicking in?
> 
> It's MS....actually ADS (all day sickness) but I am feeling a bit better today. Some days seem much worse than others. I'm glad you are on the upswing from last week!Click to expand...

A friend of mine went through that the first 6 Months.. She hated being pregnant because of it.


----------



## Beautifullei2

*LUCKY #3
So far I only have 3 testers for the month of January!!!! *

TypeA - have you heard anything hun?? Do you know when you might be testing! FXed for a big follie!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi ladies!!!

*momof1* :hugs: to you. your story about the ornament really made me tear up. it will happen when it's supposed to! I would definitely do Clomid, like Lei said, so that the month isn't a waste. 

How exciting that *Lei* and *momof1* are going through IUI together, I am really looking forward to this process with everyone, and yes lucky #3 for this thread!!! YAY!!!!

*Grateful* <3 to you, glad today is better than yesterday!! :hugs:

*Jenna* how are you feeling?!?! Anytime you're not posting a lot on here I can't help but wonder if you are in labor hehe :happydance:

*typeA* what's going on with you??!!

*LDizzy* are you going to start temping? Or are you already doing that, and just adding a chart?

Anybody have any big plans for New Years?!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ladies I want you to be honest, becuase I truly don't know the etiquette for these kind of threads. I was looking on the front page at all the :bfp: and noticing that pretty much nobody stuck around after they got their :bfp:. 

Is it ok to stick around? I know Jenna is here and it didn't bother me while I was TTC but I also don't want to step on anyone's toes by being here. I just really love this thread and am invested in your journies!! I hope it's ok. <3 :hugs: :flower: to all.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Ladies I want you to be honest, becuase I truly don't know the etiquette for these kind of threads. I was looking on the front page at all the :bfp: and noticing that pretty much nobody stuck around after they got their :bfp:.
> 
> Is it ok to stick around? I know Jenna is here and it didn't bother me while I was TTC but I also don't want to step on anyone's toes by being here. I just really love this thread and am invested in your journies!! I hope it's ok. <3 :hugs: :flower: to all.

I honestly think some leave because they dont feel they can relate to us anymore since they are pregant (thats just what I think but I could be wrong.) Me personally speaking for only myself... I would love if they would stick around because some ladies on here who have gotten their :bfp: have been on my threads since march. We go through the ups & downs together & just because they got their :bfp: before me doesnt mean I don't want to know how they are. We go through this journey together so its nice to go through the pregnancy too & get to see the baby grow. Again this is just my opinion on it & how I feel. I am so greatful Jenna stuck around because getting to hear about her TTC then her finally getting her :bfp: to picking out baby clothes. Its truly amazing. Just like if it was your best friend pregnant.. No other women can share the bond that we have with eachother so its nice to go through the motions together. Sorry about that rant lol :D 

I just LOVE getting updates on how my ladies are because we do start this Journey together.. We support one another while Ttc.. plus it would be nice for when I get my bfp to have some of the ladies around to share it with. I know some thread runners ask that they have no bfp annoucements & what not so no one gets offended but I don't agree with that which is why I say everyone is welcome to stay <3


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:happydance: so glad to hear this *Lei*!! Thank you for making me feel welcome. I truly DO care about all of you and want to be there when you get your :bfp:'s!! :hugs:!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> :happydance: so glad to hear this *Lei*!! Thank you for making me feel welcome. I truly DO care about all of you and want to be there when you get your :bfp:'s!! :hugs:!!

As we do to you too!!! Which is why I would love if you stayed! Besides.. I cant wait to hear about your first U/S... then finding out the sex of the baby to watching your belly grow. Its all so exciting to me :D :happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> As we do to you too!!! Which is why I would love if you stayed! Besides.. I cant wait to hear about your first U/S... then finding out the sex of the baby to watching your belly grow. Its all so exciting to me :D :happydance:

My first u/s is in 11 days. Not that I'm counting or anything ;)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yay!!! I can't wait to see how your little bean is doing! Do your or your Hunny have a preference to what yall are wanting?? 

I like to look at those chinese calenders where its suppose to predict what you will be having. When I checked for this month if I conceived it says Girl.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:happydance: i can't wait either :) My DH doesn't have a preference. I already have a DS (thankful for him!) so I wouldn't mind having a DD but my DH and I are both pretty certain it's a boy. I honestly feel like I'm destined to have all boys, I wouldn't even know what to do with a girl haha. So used to my rough & tough little boy.

I just did the Chinese predictor thing and it said girl hehe so who knows! I feel blessed no matter what, of course!

I keep having dreams of twins...it's odd!!! I think part of me was secretly hoping for twins but a larger part of me is terrified of having two babies at once lol


----------



## momof1making2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Ladies I want you to be honest, becuase I truly don't know the etiquette for these kind of threads. I was looking on the front page at all the :bfp: and noticing that pretty much nobody stuck around after they got their :bfp:.
> 
> Is it ok to stick around? I know Jenna is here and it didn't bother me while I was TTC but I also don't want to step on anyone's toes by being here. I just really love this thread and am invested in your journies!! I hope it's ok. <3 :hugs: :flower: to all.

:hugs:PLEASE DON'T EVER LEAVE:hugs: I have fallen in love with this thread and all the ladies on here. You are my inspiration, my hope, my strength. I love sharing this journey with others and especially the success of it all. You are about to embark upon some of the most exciting moments in life and I want to be here to hear and celebrate all of them..... your ultrasound, feeling the baby move, the sex, picking out things for the baby and then the best of them all, DELIVERY! Who knows maybe Jenna will be on here through her contractions lol I love it all!!!!! Never for a moment think we don't want to celebrate all of this with you! And, to those who don't want to celebrate with you well they can find a different thread because we stick together here through the uppity ups and the downward downs!!!!:hugs:


I am so excited.... my FS office just called and they had an appointment open up on monday so I don't have to wait until the 26th of this month to discuss whats next with him. YA HOOOO!!! I'm still upset that they let my favorite lab lady go but thats ok :shrug:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

yay *momof1* you are getting an appointment in before the new year!!! cannot wait to hear alllll about it !!!!!!


----------



## momof1making2

Beautifullei2 said:


> Yay!!! I can't wait to see how your little bean is doing! Do your or your Hunny have a preference to what yall are wanting??
> 
> I like to look at those chinese calenders where its suppose to predict what you will be having. When I checked for this month if I conceived it says Girl.

Tee hee hee I do the same thing:winkwink: I also see what my due date would be every month lol. 

I cant wait to see your ultrasound pics!!! I hope someone has TWO little sacs in them this month:haha:! Wouldn't that be exciting?


Looking back on this thread I saw that someone was expecting tripplets, I wish she was still here to talk about her journey. That is just so exciting!


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Momof1* - glad they could get you in sooner! Be sure & keep me posted as to what your FS says. Then I can compare with my FS lol :) 

I also do that :) If I conceive next month I will be due around my birthday :D 

*Hopin*- twins would be awesome! I want another boy since DH & I both have girls.. Even though its not our first kid ..it would be both of our first boy but either way Im happy with either or as long as they are healthy. 

DH's family has nothing but girls in it though so im not holding my breathe to a boy.


----------



## momof1making2

Beautifullei2 said:


> *Momof1* - glad they could get you in sooner! Be sure & keep me posted as to what your FS says. Then I can compare with my FS lol :)
> 
> I also do that :) If I conceive next month I will be due around my birthday :D
> 
> *Hopin*- twins would be awesome! I want another boy since DH & I both have girls.. Even though its not our first kid ..it would be both of our first boy but either way Im happy with either or as long as they are healthy.
> 
> DH's family has nothing but girls in it though so im not holding my breathe to a boy.

HOW EXCITING:happydance: When's your birthday? Will this be you and DH's first child together?

I would love either however, I am hoping for another girl at some point ( we want 2 more) I just hope one of them is a girl. I enjoyed dd so much I hate to think I wont have another to do all that fun girly stuff with lol plus I have 8 Nephews. DD is the only girl that came from me and my two sisters( who are now done having children) so it would be nice to have another little girl somewhere along the line. So your names would be Ava or Jayden? How cute!!!!! Hopin4, Grateful do you have names picked out?


I will tell you all the goodies I find out on Monday so we can compare notes:winkwink:


----------



## biggerfamily

May Everyone Have A Very Happy New Year an Get Your BFP's!!!

AFM: Still going to be TTC but my DH & I decided be best to leave the internet to relax an not stress..Do our last 2 IUI's these next few months an then save for IVF/ICSI/PGD an more for 2014. 

God Bless All an may you all have a HH9M to all.

Good Bye I'm Gone Now!!!v


----------



## Beautifullei2

Its Oct 13 & if I conceive next cycle it has my EDD on Oct 23rd ;) yes it will be our first together which makes it even that more exciting. I can't wait until it finally happens. 

Im anxious to find out your game plan for IUI. so happy they were able to get you in sooner. 

Wow that's a lot of boys. Either way Dh & I want two more as well so I'll be happy either way :) Both of our daughters have somewhat unique names so we want to continue the trend. His Did is Serena & my DD is Giavana


----------



## Jenna_KA

HOLY MOLY! I didn't check BNB today because it's been slow so I figured I'd have time to catch up after my appointment (more on that later), but I came back to see y'all have been chatting up a storm :) Happy to see everyone back!! 

Grateful: I'm sorry about the MS (ADS). Ask your doctor about zofran!!! It's safe to take, I took it daily for 3 months straight and it was a LIFE SAVER! Have you found some things that are helping it at all??

When you do the chinese gender predictor make sure you use the right ones. It has to be by "lunar age" or something like that... If you calculate your lunar age wrong then the prediction will be wrong. 
I'm so glad you ladies decided to stay around :) When I first got my BFP I felt guilty coming in here and sticking around. I would actually private message Lei pictures of my bump at first because I didn't want to make the other girls feel bad. Then I found out everyone actually liked to follow me through my pregnancy. And I really enjoy following all of you through your TTC journey. Even if I got my BFP I wanted to be sure to stay by Lei through her journey and cheer her on the whole time so I could see her special day come. Then throughout that lots of other lovely ladies have come an gone. You guys are like my best friends :hugs: I know coming in here I'll never be judged or criticized even in my most psychotic moments. And I wouldn't miss seeing your BFP's and following you through your pregnancies for the world! And along with that, I wouldn't miss seeing your BFN's either and know I'm helping you get through your journey by just being a listening ear (or eye).
Hahaha and just like momof1 said, you all better be READY for my labor because I WILL be on here in between contractions!!! I've already planned on it so I'm glad you mentioned it lmao! I'll be updating you all throughout the entire thing. "Omg, I think this is it!" "Holy s*** this IS it!" "At the hospital" "4cm" "5cm" "6cm"... Thank heaven for epidurals, otherwise I don't know how I'd be able to keep my BNB ladies updated!


NOW, after that huge long rant... About my appointment today... I'm 2cm dilated!!!!! and 50% effaced!! And he's dropped super low (which I already knew because it feels like there's a baseball in my vajayjay...tmi) I went from having absolutely nothing last week to this. I'm so excited, you should have seen the smile on my face! I'm really shooting for having him the 5th (which is only a week away) because I like 5's and my doctor said that could very possibly happen at this rate. Gotta hold him in until the new year then we'll get this ball rolling!

Wow, that was a lot longer post than I expected to do lmao!


----------



## Beautifullei2

2cm is good!! Yay!!! I stayed 1cm for 3 weeks & was mad lol. He's almost done cooking.


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey!! I'm still here and stalking. Honestly I have no good news. My follies are growing so freaking slow that I am about to lose all patience and am about at the end of my rope. To make matters worse my dose was up'd but I don't have enough to make it through the new year holiday sooo I'm currently calling every mail order pharmacy I know to get my meds by Monday. A day in the life. Sooo I'm now taking 75iu and then 100iu every other night. The follicles are growing but so freaking slowly. So I was hoping I would have something positive to report but I'm still waiting! I've been on injections for over 2 weeks now and still not a dominant follicle (one over 10 mm). Is this normal? Yes because I'm on a low dose but it takes a lot of patience. Which is currently running thin. The dr said that once we find the right dose all will be ok and things should progress quickly but we are still trying to find the right dose. Eventually she tells me I will be able to trigger and then have an IUI. But until then....I wait!

EVERYONE should stay here! I plan on staying when I get my BFP! Can't wait for all the births and ultrasounds!!!


----------



## momof1making2

Woo hoo Jenna thats awesome this next week you will have to have a lot of :sex::haha: to get that little munchkin moving!:hugs:


----------



## Jenna_KA

TypeA: I wish I had some advice, but I don't know a thing about injectables. You're being so patient, hang in there! :hugs: 

Momof1: I definitely plan on it! OH wanted to today, but after hearing that I'm 2cm I didn't want to because I want him to stay in until New Years lol! Poor OH... 

Lei: My friend sat at 1cm for 3 weeks too lol! The same one that ended up doing castor oil (which I will NOT be doing). But I was hoping since I was completely closed and not even thinning just a week ago then jumped to this so quickly, maayyyyybe that's a good sign :D OH's spiritual crazy mom says she's predicting he may come this weekend, but isn't positive. I'm hoping she's wrong. Just one more week little boy!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

TypeA I have no clue when it comes to injectable but what I can offer is some comfort. Even though it seems like forever ..at least you know your body is growing your eggs. Its taking longer than I'm sure you ever expected but your body is preparing for that perfect egg. Hang in there hun your making progress :hugs: 

Awwww what if he's a new years baby :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

If he's the first one I get free diapers for a year :D


----------



## momof1making2

Typea- :hugs: I can imagine how frustrating these last two weeks have been for you :hugs: hang in there buttercup, try to stay stress free so your body can move things along. Have you ever attempted yoga? It's amazing for stress relief :hugs:

Jenna- I drank black cohosh tea, it's all natural / midwives use to use it, two days later Nevaeh Juliette was born ;). is your mother-inlaw psychic?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ahhhhhh Jenna!!!!!! So exciting. I cannot WAIT!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Momof1- She's "spiritual". A little coocoo, but I listen anyways and she has actually been right a few times. She didn't know we were TTC, but 2 months before our BFP she called OH and said she had a vision of us holding a little boy. But other times she's just a little nutty. So we'll see ;) Where do I find that tea, just a regular grocery store?

I couldn't leave the couch yesterday because I had so much pressure in my vajayjay! I cleaned the house because my parents are coming today and I think that over did it. I felt like he was about to fall out, it hurt. Stay in thereeeee! 

Any fun weekend plans for anyone?


----------



## momof1making2

Jenna- lol your poor vajayjay! That is really cool that she envisioned you holding a baby boy!


----------



## momof1making2

Oops sorry, the tea is sold at natural food stores ;)


----------



## Jenna_KA

I think I'm starting to lose my mucus plug... I'm not really sure though.
Warning, TMI:
This morning I had a lot of REALLY watery discharge. An hour or so later I had a pretty loose BM, I think its the start of the "clear out". Then just now I went potty and when I wiped there was a clump about the size of a dime, maybe even a little smaller. It was kind of clear, had like a pale tint. Those of you who have had babies before, what do you think? I thought they were a lot bigger than that. Is it just regular discharge?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna! Yup I think you lost it. With DD I had a huge amount of that for two days & when my water broke it got a tint of red. The closer you get to giving birth the more you will notice it. He's ready to come out now!


----------



## Beautifullei2

How you feeling Jenna??


----------



## Jenna_KA

It was a really small amount, but it was definitely thick and blob-like. I haven't had anymore since then though, and that was at 2. Should I see it every time if that's what it is? I'm just trying to make sure that's what it really is before I get too excited lol.


----------



## Beautifullei2

With me it wasn't a huge amount when it actually fell out . It was for two days I had discharge off & on. It was noticeable so I'm sure that's it.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Bnb is making my posts come out twice Again. Must be that in on my cell


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg lol. I just had late Christmas with my parents yesterday and my mom put a pregnancy test in my stocking stuffer to be funny  I'm thinking I'll just go pee on it for shits and giggles.
Hope all you lovely ladies are having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## LDizzy30

momof1making2 said:


> LDizzy30 said:
> 
> 
> Will you put me down to test on Jan 21st!
> 
> I started my 2nd round of Fermara last night. This time around I am taking it CD4-8 (instead of 5-9). I'm gonna try Pro-Gest lotion, since I feel like my progesterone is pretty low. I'm suppose to take it on days 8-21 or something like that. We'll see if that gets this baby train rolling for me! I think I'm going to also focus on my eating and gym habits! (Zumba, Zumba, Zumba!)
> 
> What a great idea! Is that something your FS recommended or it it just an over the counter thing?
> 
> I'm starting Yoga in hopes that it helps, Zumba is so much fun!!!!!Click to expand...

 Momof1- I didn't ask my fs cause he was out if town last appointment. But I have been reading up on things and a lot of people who have conceived with femara have been taking it cd3-7 and I just changed my femara to one day earlier. I'm such a rebel. Not really, I guess I just wanted to try things my way one time. As for the Pro-Gest, I read about that online. I am getting my progesterone test done a week after I O and I want to see if it brings up my pathetic progesterone level! Hopefully this works and I don't have to do the supositories, or whatever they're called.


----------



## Grateful365

Happy New Year's Eve Ladies! How is everyone feeling? I'm looking forward to a new month of testing and to see some more BFP's for the new year! 

Jenna - How are you feeling today?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Morning Ladies!!! :D 

Grateful- you & me both <3 I can't wait to see who gets their :bfp: next!

Im surprised I have not caved & tested yet. AF is due around thursday/friday so we will see what the rest of the week brings. My boobs have been hurting for the past two days but that is something that happens with af as well.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I'm super tired becuase I stayed up to watch the Cowboys/Redskins game last night and then had to be up early for work!

Here's to the last day of the year, folks! Hoping that 2013 brings nothing but happy times to all of you. <3


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- I tried to stay up & watch it but by half time I was sooo exhausted. DH & I had a small BBQ yesterday & had been cooking since about 2 so by that time I only wanted my bed. DD came & layed with me, sang me a song & I was OUT!! HAHA :)

What do you ladies have planned for New years?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lei* well the important team won, HTTR ;)

We have nothing planned, just staying home with my DS and taking it easy. Today is my wedding anniversary so we just want to be low key and spend QT together. That and, I can't exactly party it up this year lol 

What about you?!


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Hopin-* Lol.. I am a cowboys fan but I wasn't even rooting for them for this game ;-) They have had a horrible season!

We are going to be low key as well. DH called his ex to have his DD come back home for New years (she is spending this week with her mom) so we will get to spend it with both our girls. I think my oldest brother is going to come over with his family so we may just do sparklers. The oldest kid is 6 so its really all they can enjoy at this age. Im not sure though that I will make it to midnight haha. 

Awwww Happy Anniversary to you & your hunny! <3


----------



## momof1making2

Hi gals I'm sitting in the waiting area for my fertility appointment to see what is next, should be interesting. 
Jenna- I can't remember but from what I do it sounds like you lost it sunshine!

My DD went with her father this evening and OH owns a limo company so instead of sitting at home by myself I am going to assist him on his drive this evening with a bunch of drunkin crazzies woo hoo, Happy New Years Eve lol.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Momof1- Now that sounds eventful ;-) Get to hear all the crazy drunkness going on! 

Well I called my doc about my pain I've been having still because the surgery scheduler hasnt called yet. They just told me to go to the e.r when Im in pain until they call to schedule surgery. Ugh this is so annoying & im ready to get this taken care of.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Grateful: I'm feeling okay. Just exhausted all the time lol. I feel so heavy and tired. But how are YOU feeling?!

Lei: I'm shocked you haven't tested yet either! But that's great, try to hold out until Thursday!! That's only 3 days away I thiiiiiink you can do it. Maybe :haha: They told you to just go to the E.R.?! That doesn't sound right.... How hard is it for the stupid people to just call you and schedule the darn surgery? Stupid heads.. I hope you start to feel better soon :( :hugs:

Momof1: I only lost that small piece of it that day and haven't seen any more since then :[ I'm thinking my OB checking my cervix probably "shook that piece loose" and the rest may not be ready to come out yet. I'm keeping a close eye though! What did your FS have to say?!

Hopin4: Happy anniversary! :D

We don't have much planned for tonight either. I have a friend coming over with her boyfriend. OH and I went and got some sparkling cider for the 4 of us and I'll be cooking dinner. She's bringing dessert. Then I told her once midnight hits I'm going to bed because I can hardly make it past 9:00 these days lol. Then tomorrow marks the beginning of Operation Evict Draven!


----------



## Beautifullei2

HA I spoke to soon! After having to run about 10 pregnancy tests today I caved! :bfn: OF COURSE haha! 

Oh well!!! IUI is around the corner :happydance:


----------



## Jenna_KA

HAHAHA!!!! :rofl: I should have known you wouldn't last another day! You do still have another few days before AF is due it's very possible that you're just too early. Plus remember we discovered the tests at your work aren't usually readable until after AF is due.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lol very true. I had to urge to poas...maybe I should have pee'd on a chem-9 stick instead lmao :haha: 

So im looking online to try & find the hospitals surgey depts # & I cant find it anywhere on the website. I am getting extremely aggitated. I really dont want to spend my new years in the hospital but this is working my nerves


----------



## Jenna_KA

Didn't they give you anything for the pain?! My Dr gave me some Tylenol #3 for my SPD, but I really don't like taking anything more than regular Tylenol so its just sitting in my medicine cabinet. If you weren't in Texas I would gladly give it to you! Lol. 
Maybe you should just call the information desk at the hospital and ask to be transferred the surgery scheduling people?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Didn't they give you anything for the pain?! My Dr gave me some Tylenol #3 for my SPD, but I really don't like taking anything more than regular Tylenol so its just sitting in my medicine cabinet. If you weren't in Texas I would gladly give it to you! Lol.
> Maybe you should just call the information desk at the hospital and ask to be transferred the surgery scheduling people?

I had called my doctor friday & when they called back I missed their call. Needless to say I called this morning & the nurse said just to go to the e.r if it gets bad again. I told her its a constant pain & she said they didnt want to give me any pain pills yet. 

Right now I tried to call their referral area to see if they had given her the info to set up the surgery & nada. I ended up calling the hospital & the lady I spoke with said they had not scheduled the surgery yet. She said the way it works is my doc. office calls the surgery dept.. sets up the appt & then the surgery dept calls me to let me know when it is. GRRRRRR!! This is so damn annoying!


----------



## momof1making2

Hopin- HAPPY ANNIVERSARY SWEETIE!!!!:drunk: although your celebration may be with sparkling cidar I hope you have a wonderful day. Wow married on New years now I want to hear all about your wedding day :wedding: that sounds so exciting!

Jenna- I wish I could remember how big mine was but I don't, I'm sorry love :shrug:. I just know it's a mucusy clot of nastiness lol lol :haha: I do remember when I was in my last week of pregnancy going to the docs because I thought I had lost it and she stripped my membrane for me. 24 hrs later LOBOR PAINS started, she was born three days early. My OBGYN did say that they usualy don't do that for patients but I was so uncomfortable! I was 105 lbs and 5'4 when I got pregnant and delivered an 8 lb. 2 oz baby so you can see why I was so uncomfortable at the end lol my stomach was HUGE!
operation evict Draven:haha: ( too funny!)

Lei- Those people are CRAZY, just go to the E.R., that absurd! I would be calling up this "surgery scheduling" place and give them a piece of my mind as to why they haven't called yet! I love how you tested today lol :haha: this little guy reminds me of you:test::haha:

AFM: Appointment went good. He said not sure why I haven't gotten preggers yet??? Everything from my eggs to my lining to my hormone levels are great and OH has super sperm:spermy::haha:. So we are kind of taking the bull by the horns ( as Lei says :winkwink:) and doing a couple of things. On Wed I go for an x-ray HSG scan where they check my tubes for blockage ( hasent been checked yet) then I am also doing a month of straight injections ( no clomid) which gives me a better chance but is mucho expensive eek.:wacko:. I literally am paying $2000.00 of fertility crap this month bla. However OH and I are determined to get a little :baby:. FS also said that sometimes the HSG scan opens my tubes of "cobwebs" even if I don't have any blockage they can see and people get pregnant right after so we will see, I'm [-o&lt;. Then on to IUI ( with Lei :winkwink:) if it doesn't work. Wow LONG POST sorry girls:dohh: just excited tee hee hee.

TypeA- How are you doll?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Momof1- That is great to hear that everything turned out great!!! :happydance: When I had my HSG done my R tube took a bit longer & the nurse said I probably had a cob web in their :haha: but the die eventually knocked it out the way. It was pretty neat to watch :D 

Im probably going to go to the e.r after work.. I've got about 45 more min left so Im waiting for DH to email me back so he can take me. This really is no fun at all.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei: I can't believe they didn't give you any pain medication!!! Omg! I'd throw a fit with these people, your doctor seems to really be slacking if he hasn't even done the referral yet. That seriously takes like 2 seconds, come on... Well keep us updated on how the E.R. goes I hope it doesn't take too long and they get your pain under control so you can enjoy your new years eve. :hugs:

Momof1: It sounds like your appointment went great!! Congratulations! I think the scan alone may give you some great chances. Sounds like this will be a great month for you! && Wow, tiny lady big baby! I hope and pray Draven isn't too big but its so hard to tell. My doctor hasn't made any estimates, but I've gained A LOT of weight! I started at 126 and this morning I was 174. A lot of it is water weight I think though. I'm sooooooooo puffy right now.


----------



## momof1making2

Goodluck at the ER:hugs: keep us posted :flower:. Nothing is worse then working through pain!!!!!:nope:

Did your HSG scan hurt? they told me to take advil before I go? EEK! I'm glad it removed your cobwebs:haha: how long ago was your scan? 

Oh and did you see, I'M Temping?!?!:happydance: or attempting to get the hang of it :haha:


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Jenna*- Swelling is a great sign of Draven coming ou! When I realized how puffy I was, i ended up going into labor the next day! FXED :) 

*Momof1-* The HSG was not bad at all actually. I had read so many horror stories on it but it wasnt bad. I didn't take any advil before but I would recommend it because after you will have cramping. It honestly felt like mentrual cramps & only lasted for maybe a minute if that. I had mine back in feb I believe of last year. FXed it helps you get your :bfp: & you wont even have to do your IUI!! :happydance: They say it makes things in their like velcro for about 3 months after you get it done! (If I would have known that I would have waited to have mine when DH's sperm count was higher) :haha:

Great job on the temping... it comes natural after doing it for a while.. I however cant get back into the swing of it.. then again the past few nights I have been waking up in the middle of the night to pee so Im not to sure how accurate my temp would be. 

I will keep you all posted on how the ER visit goes :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Momof1- I'm no better! After 21 days of injections all my follicles are still less than 10. So I'm still doing injections. My dr knows I'm getting anxious and asked if I wanted her to be more aggressive with the knowledge that I might convert to IVF. I said to just keep going conservative and grow them slowly. Ugh. I'm trying to be patient but it's so hard. I've gone from 25iu (the lowest dose possible) to now 100iu. The injections are now no big deal. I literally injection them - let it hurt for 2 mins and the go on about my business. 

I'm so happy that everyone is doing well on here. At this point I'm wondering if my lining can be too thick? Anyone know??

Happy new years eve everyone!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Momof1- I second the HSG. It's not bad at all and takes about 2-3 mins. Was very quick. I took Advil before. I went in, undressed from the waist down, dr came in and out in the speculum, asked me to cough to I guess numb my cervix, then inserted the dye (so she said), I felt nothing except a small amount of pain a little after the dye, I took a deep breath and the pain was gone. TMI ALERT- i will warn you that once they start taking things out of you (speculum etc) there's liquid that you can feel come out. I out on a pad and had a SMALL amount of cramping - that's it. I, like lei, read horror stories and it was not bad.


----------



## momof1making2

Looks like I'll stay away from reading the horror stories and take your advice on the HSG girls, thank you! ;o).

How long do they plan on having you inject? Is there a certain amount of days that they will say enough is enough? I start tonight at 75 iui and continue on that dose for 4 days, then I go in for an ultrasound Friday and determine how much more I need before my ovidrel injection to O.
I know thin lining is an issue and, I'm no expert by any means, but I feel as though "the thicker the lining, the better chance of implanting"
Fxed for you TypeA, I think of you often!! I know how frustrating this process is and how discouraging it is when they tell you your follies arn't growing or your hormone levels are not high enough. fxed fxed fxed!!!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I've never heard of lining being too thick. I agree with Momof1, I think thicker is better because it gives lots for the eggie to implant which is also less chance of MC. 

I didn't even notice your temp chart Momof1! Hoorayyyy more for me to stalk :haha:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg, somebody stop me. I hit another growth spurt this last month. I didn't think I could get any bigger! But I sure did!
 



Attached Files:







35-38Weeks.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## typeA TTC

Love the bump pics. 

They will not stop until I get a mature follicle unless I stop. My lining is already at 11 so I was concerned about it getting too thick. Most cycles are cancelled because of money but we are blessed that insurance is covering everything (except a co pay). So I'll keep going. I go back on Thursday. 

Momof1- are you doing your shot tonight for the first time? It only hurts a little bit! But you get use to it over time!! It hurt less when I did it versus my husband. I do mine at 9pm every night! Thank you for your thoughts and fingers crossed!!!


----------



## momof1making2

Jenna- I freaking love your bump progress, you're so close!!!
Lei- How did the E.R. Go?
TypeA- Fxed your follies continue to sprout! This is my second cycle on injections, first month was "sweetened" with clomid this month is straight Gonal F injections; and I agree they're not bad at all!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Happy New Years lady!!! Praying 2013 brings us our :bfp: :) 


I'll update you all on my e.r visit tomorrow. I'm still a bit out of it from the meds.


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> Happy New Years lady!!! Praying 2013 brings us our :bfp: :)
> 
> 
> I'll update you all on my e.r visit tomorrow. I'm still a bit out of it from the meds.

Good luck Lei - thinking of you and I hope the pain meds are giving you some relief. Let us know how it goes...


----------



## Jenna_KA

Operation Evict Draven is in action, we're starting the mission with a pedicure! A friend of mine told me pedicures can induce labor so I didn't second guess her! I haven't had one of these in a long time, and ohhhh boy it feels so good on my fat kankles!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna that sounds so relaxing!!! Not to mention you will have cute toes during labor lol. :) 


As far the e.r !!! Well they ran tons of tests & pretty much said the same thing my other doc told me. I have to just wait for the surgery. The doctor did give me some pain medicine for now which is helping. I just hate feeling so out of it. I'm hoping that they will rush the surgery now & i found it weird that they didn't do it last night. The doctor did seem to think I was in immediate danger =\ blahhhhhh


----------



## momof1making2

Jenna- Pedi's and lots of :sex: ;o)

Lei- I am glad they got rid of the pain for you but I feel so bad you have to wait for this surgery, ugh, sorry honey :o(


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, he seemed like you ARE in immediate danger?! Then what the heck is going on with the surgery?! I say if they don't call you within a week I'd go to a different hospital all together. I'm glad you finally got some pain medicine though, I was so shocked the first doctor didn't give you any! Were you able to enjoy your new years eve?

Momof1: We haven't had a chance to BD yet... I'm just exhausted! :dohh: Sometime this week we will though. I have to. And what in the world is going on with your temp today?!?! 

AFM: Pedicure was amazing, but no labor yet. I've notice more pieces of my mucus plug again. I think the little bit I had last time was just shook loose from the doctor checking my cervix, but now there's some coming on its own. It's a VEEEERY little amount, nothing to get excited about. I only notice it because I'm looking closely.

How was everyone's New Years Eve?! I made it to midnight and went straight to bed after that!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna I meant to say I'm NOT in danger lol. Its the pain meds talking :) he did however call my regular doctor & had a f/u appt set up to get this ball rolling faster.

Yay for more mucus plug lol ;)


----------



## momof1making2

lol Jenna I'm not sure about my temp i think I am doing it wrong lol, it's my first month lol lol:haha:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Good morning to my BNB ladies!!*

And Happy New Year!!! I have some catching up to do:

*Lei* Your whole situation sounds AWFUL!!! They need to schedule your surgery, this just isn't right!! Are you just waiting on them to call you now?

*momof1* So glad everthing went so well at your appointment! When is your scan? I'm so happy you're temping! Yay!!

*typeA* :( Sorry your follies are being so stubborn. You have been working so hard on it!! Thinking of you with FX'd. <3

*Jenna* I never "lost" my plug like some ladies do. At least not that I noticed. I do remember, however, being COMPLETELY miserable towards the end of my pregnancy. When I was 11 days from my due date is when I took the castor oil, raspberry tea, etc, and my labor started a few hours later. My DD was born 10 days early, I just couldn't stand it. I'm going to try and just let nature take its course this time but that's easier said than done. How are you feeling today?? Love the bump pics <3

*LDizzy* How are you? Haven't seen you on here in a while

*Grateful* How about you? How are you feeling? When is your appointment? I know you have a while yet :(

AFM, I've just been REALLY tired. It's annoying, bc I'm ready for bed at like 9:00 and then every time I wake up to pee in the middle of the night, it takes me like an hour to get back to sleep, which then just makes me tired the next day - it's a vicious cycle lol. Other than that things are great :)

HAPPY HUMP DAY and sorry for the huge post lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

Morning my favorite ladies!!! 

Jenna how is operation Evict Draven going so far?? 
Im definately going to have to google more ways to get him out ;-) 

Hopin- Yes hun I have to still wait until they call. Hopefully by today I will hear something thougH. fxed!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

If they don't call you today, I'm calling them. LOL!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> If they don't call you today, I'm calling them. LOL!

LOL! Maybe if we all call they will get the hint :thumbup:
The medicine has been helping with the pain but I really hate being all woozy like this.


----------



## momof1making2

Goodmorning ladies! :hugs:

I'm going for HSG scan by myself :( OH is busy with his business and can't come, I'm so sad. Am I just being a big baby about this? Did anyone else have to put their big girl pants on and go by themselves?

Lei- are the pain meds doing the trick for now? I hope your comfortable :( THEY BETTER CALL!

Jenna- I would do what hopin4 did, it worked well for her ;)

Hopin- I still can't wait to hear what your wedding was like on new years ;) how was your anniversary ?


----------



## momof1making2

Lol Lei I just read post after I posted mine,I am so glad your not in pain but I can only imagine the awful woozy feeling ugh :( fxed it all ends soon for you!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Momof1- You will be fine hun! I promise! DH went with my but wasn't allowed back there when I had it done. The tech that did mine walked me through it & it was not bad at all. You may cramp the rest of the day off & on though but it is managable with advil :) 
I hope it all goes well for you hun! 

the medicine is helping but vicodin always makes me woozy & nauseated.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

momof1 - Awe, I hate it that you have to go by yourself! You can do this!! :) :) :) Let us know how it goes.

My wedding was very short and simple :) we got married in our living room, actually - with just our parents, siblings and best friends there. it was very intimate and just the way we wanted it! it's kinda cool becuase any time we are in our living room i know that's where we made it official. <3 thanks for asking!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I believe the evil :witch: is on her way! Right on time :cry: 

My stomach is starting to cramp up & I keep feeling like im wetting myself (all signs of her coming) 

Praying 2013 leads us to a :bfp: After all 13 is my lucky number ;-) Gotta love the 3's


----------



## Beautifullei2

VENTING TIME!!

I try my hardest to stay so positive when it comes to TTC because I don't want to stress the way I did before about it or even obsess about it but today its hard. I don't know if im just emotional or what but damn I just feel like breaking today. WHY???? WHY?? hasn't it happened yet. I want 2013 to bring nothing but good things but WHY!!! Im married & have a wonderful home with the man I love to death! All I want is a baby with him & it seems like its never going to happen! WHY is all I can keep asking myself. 
My brother just told me the other day that his friends gf just found out she was pregnant with her 4th kid. She has 3 others with different dads & to top it off, she doesnt have custody of any of them.. Let me also add she is only 20 years old & is always doing drugs! WHYYYYY??? ugh! =( :cry:

Im sorry for the long rant but I am just hurting right now & broke down after the cramps set in!

I wanted to email my best friend but she just doesnt get it & I know I can count on my BNB ladies!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Good luck with your scan Momof1, I've never had one done but know lots of ladies who have and they all say it really isn't bad at all. 

Lei, she's not here yet! Maybe its just phantom AF ;)

For Operation Evict Draven: I'm too scared to do the castor oil! I've been having loose BMs already (sorry, TMI) I think its the infamous "clear out". But I just lost a pretty good size of my plug. Bigger than a quarter. And I've been feeling crampy like AF is about to show up. It's funny, even 9 months pregnant I feel it and go to the bathroom expecting to see AF. It's not coming and going like contractions though. Just light steady cramping. OH is treating me to iHop today then we're coming back and taking a long walk. What else should I throw in the mix? Nothing too hardcore yet, we're gonna start this mission out easy.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Awh, Lei :'( :hugs: I'm sorry you're having a rough day... God is preparing the perfect little angel for you and it takes time. But you're still young and healthy so you WILL get it! You're completely fertile, you got OH's sperm counts under control, now its just God you're waiting on. Maybe hes just waiting for your surgery to bless you with the angel baby. Who knows? But we're all here and have been through the same heartbreak month after month. So you're not alone :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

I guess that is why I keep asking WHY??? I know DH's count has improved a huge amount since we started & I know nothing is wrong with me so wtf! Blah!!!! I know I have you ladies to be here for support & Im so thankful for it! I don't know what I would do without you. I just emailed my bff & told her I wanted to talk.. the minute I brought up a baby she never responded back.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lei* </3 My heart hurts for you right now, because you're right, it's simply NOT FAIR. You have been trying for SO long and I just know that each month it chips away at you little by little. People who haven't been through it (like I'm assuming your BFF hasn't) just don't understand how devastating it can be to get the :bfn: you dread each month. :hugs: :flower:
Try to focus on the fact that you have IUI coming up before you know it, and I have a great feeling about it for you!!!! This is going to be what works for you, I just know it. Don't apologize for breaking down or feeling upset - that's why we're here!!! I have never understood the women who so easily just say "oh well this month wasn't my month mark me down for next month". I admire their strength but I guess I'm just too emotional! 
Just remember that timing is EVERYTHING and this WILL happen when it's supposed to. I know it's not easy!!!! Lifting you up with :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Lei* </3 My heart hurts for you right now, because you're right, it's simply NOT FAIR. You have been trying for SO long and I just know that each month it chips away at you little by little. People who haven't been through it (like I'm assuming your BFF hasn't) just don't understand how devastating it can be to get the :bfn: you dread each month. :hugs: :flower:
> Try to focus on the fact that you have IUI coming up before you know it, and I have a great feeling about it for you!!!! This is going to be what works for you, I just know it. Don't apologize for breaking down or feeling upset - that's why we're here!!! I have never understood the women who so easily just say "oh well this month wasn't my month mark me down for next month". I admire their strength but I guess I'm just too emotional!
> Just remember that timing is EVERYTHING and this WILL happen when it's supposed to. I know it's not easy!!!! Lifting you up with :hugs:


I never in a million years thought it would take us this long to have a baby together. I try so hard to stay positive but your right.. it does chip away at me every time AF shows up. I just wish one month she would go away & I could have my long awaited :bfp:

I really am looking forward to IUI but now that they are taking so long with this surgery I am afraid I am going to have to push the IUI to march which I really dont want to do. I guess only time will tell. I just feel like a mess right now. I tried to call DH & he didnt know what to tell me so it upset me more lol 

Thank you again ladies for being here! Your words are very kind & helping me to remind myself that it WILL HAPPEN! as you all know its hard when we are trying & even harder to remind ourself that it will happen. Just takes time! <3


----------



## Jenna_KA

I hate it when I try and talk to OH about something and he doesn't understand so I get more frustrated. I totally know what you mean. I know they try their best to understand and say what's right, but when they don't I'm like "Aahhhh, just say what I want you to say!" Maybe it's actually a good thing you don't get the BFP this month because of the surgery. I'd be so heartbroken for you if you finally got your BFP and something went wrong because of the surgery :(


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yeah he really didnt help me at all! I just feel like im in this horrible funk mood & I want to go home & get into bed. I feel like a broken sprinkler =/

You know Jenna your right about that cause I would be devastated if I did get my :bfp: & something were to happen.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Enjoy your time off TTC and rest. Get healthy again and by then you'll have IUI waiting for you and nothing else hanging over your head to make you worry! I suggest after work you do just go to bed... Sometimes you just need to feel sorry for yourself and there's absolutely nothing wrong with that!


----------



## momof1making2

:hugs: Lei :o(. I agree with Jenna, I think God waited on you this month because of your surgery, Never apologize for getting out your frustrations and venting! That's what we are here for. This is one of the hardest things to go through in life and we are all here to support each other on the uppity up days and the super down ones! I don't care if you take an entire page of this thread to vent, if it makes you feel better GET IT OUT GIRLIE! I know I have days where I just feel so low and burried in agony about ttc but it always feels good to let it out on here!.......... " It is never a weakness to cry, it just shows that you have been far to strong for to long of a time" :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## momof1making2

So I know we have been talking a bit about how men suck at times today:haha: and I couldn't agree more however I am going to shed some light on the subject with mine.

I was so scared about the appointment today and how OH could not come but I marched in there with my big girl pants on ready for the procedure and low and behold there he was, my OH sitting in the waiting room waiting for me to get there:shock:. I was so shocked, I was like, "honey I thought you couldn't make it and he said ya but I thought about how important this was and didn't want you to go through it alone" I wanted to:hugs::yipee::wohoo::dance::hugs: right there in the lobby I couldn't believe he did that for me. The fs let him come in and he was right there with me the whole time. It did hurt a bit but I was brave and guess what?.......... TUBES ARE CLEAR! Woo hoo so I cant wait to give myself the next shot of gonal-f tonight and kiss my lovie right to death when he gets home, hey, I may even surprise him with a foot massage.:winkwink:


----------



## momof1making2

Hopin4ABump said:


> momof1 - Awe, I hate it that you have to go by yourself! You can do this!! :) :) :) Let us know how it goes.
> 
> My wedding was very short and simple :) we got married in our living room, actually - with just our parents, siblings and best friends there. it was very intimate and just the way we wanted it! it's kinda cool becuase any time we are in our living room i know that's where we made it official. <3 thanks for asking!


Those are my favorite types of weddings, intimate and sweet!!!!!!:wedding:


----------



## Beautifullei2

momof1making2 said:


> So I know we have been talking a bit about how men suck at times today:haha: and I couldn't agree more however I am going to shed some light on the subject with mine.
> 
> I was so scared about the appointment today and how OH could not come but I marched in there with my big girl pants on ready for the procedure and low and behold there he was, my OH sitting in the waiting room waiting for me to get there:shock:. I was so shocked, I was like, "honey I thought you couldn't make it and he said ya but I thought about how important this was and didn't want you to go through it alone" I wanted to:hugs::yipee::wohoo::dance::hugs: right there in the lobby I couldn't believe he did that for me. The fs let him come in and he was right there with me the whole time. It did hurt a bit but I was brave and guess what?.......... TUBES ARE CLEAR! Woo hoo so I cant wait to give myself the next shot of gonal-f tonight and kiss my lovie right to death when he gets home, hey, I may even surprise him with a foot massage.:winkwink:



That was so sweet of him to do that!! IM SOOOOO HAPPY your tubes were clear!! (Isn't it like a sign or relief) :happydance: :headspin:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg that's so sweet! I would have cried lol. But I've been such a sap lately! Sooo happy your tubes are clear and now they're all dusted and fresh so FX this month!!


----------



## momof1making2

Awwww I love you girls so much!:hugs::hug::hugs:, my little bnb family!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I'm so happy I have you girls in my life :D I don't know what I would have done without you from TTC to now! I'd be a hot mess!


----------



## Beautifullei2

YOU LADIES KNOOOWWWW im emotional right now!! Stop it lol jk :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## typeA TTC

Okay: sorry I've been busy today but just got caught up. 

Momof1- I'm sitting here at work crying!! That was so sweet! I'm so happy that it's behind you and one more thing to check off the list!!

Lei- I'm with you and the WHY? Question is something I haven't been able to let go of these past 3 weeks. I'm straight up injecting the hormone my body needs and it's still taking FOREVER. So I'm with you and I haven't been able to answer WHY? I just literally pray every night that I'm able to get through my next appt and that I get a baby at all. I toldDH that I wasn't sure God wanted us to have kids and he thought I was overreacting. Maybe I am, but I've had no sign that he wants me to have kids either. It's super easy to get down about this and after constantly going to the dr every few days and getting your hopes up only to learn that nothing has changed...gets old quick! My DH always says everything is going to be fine...but that does not calm me down when I'm already upset. Sadly, I have treated this TTC like a boyfriend I need to get over...telling myself I just don't care about it so that I can go on living a normal life. But I still find myself talking about it often. Sorry for all the ramble but I'm right there with you Lei!


----------



## typeA TTC

Ohh and AFM I have an appt tomorrow to check growth. The dr up'd my dose to 100iu for three days straight so I'm hoping to see something bigger than last time. My appt is at 830am. DH is going with me bc last time she asked if I would want to convert to IVF if she got more aggressive with the meds and I overstimulated this cycle. I said I would like her just to stay conservative and try IUI. I haven't even had a mature follicle so I don't think I'm ready for IVF. But at the same time we might wind up there anyway in a few months. Lots to think about


----------



## Beautifullei2

TYPEA - I can't even imagine the frustration you are feeling hun & I give you MAJOR props for being able to go through what you have. I know we will all achieve our bfp but speaking for myself.. I am impatient lol. I ask God why all the time but like you said.. praying does help.


----------



## typeA TTC

Don't you all wish we were all rich and could fly to a fun location to meet everyone in like 5 years with our babies!!?!?! How fun would that be!

Lei- you guys probably deserve more props than me. We have only been trying since sept so it hasn't been that long. I truly don't know how you LTTCers do it! I guess you take it day by day! 

Lots of love and baby dust in 2013!

When are The scans for those recently pregnant? i think one is jan 8, but not sure of the others!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*TypeA* YES!!! That would be SO cool!! :)

My scan is 01/08... and it seems like it will never get here.

<3 :hugs: to all of you ladies!


----------



## Grateful365

Lei - It makes me sad to hear you so frustrated and down rigt now. I know the feeling all to well. I had honestly lost a lot of my hope in ever having a child. Watching my friends through the years all have children and families was very very hard. I used to talkto my mom and say "Why Mom? I want to be a mom so bad....why? What is wrong with me?" I just thought there was something wrong with me and I wasn't 'built' to have a baby. Meanwhile friends and family were always "pregnant again!" and I never was. I'm 33 years old now....and friends and family stopped asking us if we were going to have kids a few years ago. :nope: So I tried hard to just accept the fact that it very well might not happen and I was getting "too old". I still prayed all the time to God to please let me and my DH have a child and a family. Then one day not too long ago...I was having a very bad day emotionally and it seemed like everything was going wrong and I saw a sign that said simply...."Let Go. Let God." At that moment, I did what the sign said and it sunk in. I accepted that I might never have children. (But continued to pray for it anyways! LOL) Then all the sudden that December 3rd BFP happened....it totally felt like a miracle to me and it happened right when I stopped 'stressing and worrying' it might never happen. Took 4.5 years. I like to believe that it just wasn't the right time and that NOW IS the RIGHT time for us. Your right time will come too...waiting for it is just the hardest thing.

I hope that story helps you a bit. It's nice that we all understand this feeling and impatience and the constant letdowns. Hang in there girl....we are here for you and you just vent as much as you need to. :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Typea that would be awesome!!! I could use a vacation for sure :hugs:

Hopin- you'rw right around the corner doll!! Yay I can't wait!!

Even though I haven't gotten my bfp I'm so thankful that the ones that have, have stuck around.... your scans & appts give me something to look forward to :)


----------



## Grateful365

typeA TTC said:


> Don't you all wish we were all rich and could fly to a fun location to meet everyone in like 5 years with our babies!!?!?! How fun would that be!
> 
> Lei- you guys probably deserve more props than me. We have only been trying since sept so it hasn't been that long. I truly don't know how you LTTCers do it! I guess you take it day by day!
> 
> Lots of love and baby dust in 2013!
> 
> When are The scans for those recently pregnant? i think one is jan 8, but not sure of the others!

Yes that would be so awesome to see everyone with their babies wouldn't it?! If I win the lotto I will fly us all somewhere fun. :thumbup:

My scan isn't until 12 weeks....so Jan. 22. Waiting to hear if everything is OK is like torture but I am trying to just trust that everything is going to be OK. :flower:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Grateful: That's a beautiful story thank you for sharing it :) We're all so strong.
And I think we all SHOULD plan to meet up one day with our babies. Just someday :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

P.S. I'm so excited to seethe US pictures! Hopin4, you're only 6 days away! And Grateful, I know what that wait is like, its awful especially when you cant feel LO move yet so its hard to know what's going on. It'll be just fine though :) 

Lei, are you going to test in the morning still???


----------



## typeA TTC

If we did meet up I would totally write the TODAY show To see if they would want to cover our story....oh I can see it now...all of us with the babies crawling around the set!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful that is a beautiful story & thank you so much for sharing hun!!! I am so thankful to have each & every one of you :) :hugs:
I try & tell myself I won't try thinking we will get lucky like others when they stop TTC but it hasn't happened yet. Time will tell though.


If AF doesn't show in the morning they I will. The cramps went away but I'm so emotional. 


Typea maybe once we all get our bfp's we can write a talk show & ask them to feature us & maybe they will pay to get us together lmao... ohhhh that would be awesome !!! Then they could pay for someone to watch the kids while we grab a drink hahaha !!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

That's such a good idea lol! We could write all of them. Today show, Good Morning America, Ellen, all of them! There's got to be ONE who loves our story :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

I feel sooo crampy tonight... Its not coming and going like contractions though it just feels like AF is starting. Whyyy :( It just hurts...


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna I think Draven is ready to come out. . Even though your not getting them like contractions every 5 min.. they could very well be contractions. At least you know your labor will be quick cause I'm sure you have dialtated more :) when's your next appt?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Friday. My usual OB is out of town this week but she said to make sure I come back anyways and see someone because I've been swelling so bad so she just wants to make sure I don't skip any weekly visits. Blahhh, if I have to be in pain I wish this would be real labor instead of usless practice labor pains. >.< I better be dilated real good on Friday!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Im sure you will be!! Everytime I see that you wrote something on here I secretly wish it was you telling us you are in labor!!! then I can do the :headspin: lol!!!

I was suppose to poas this morning but was afraid too so I didnt. IF & thats a BIG IF .... i dont start by saturday then I will test then :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lei* I'm the same way! Every time Jenna posts I'm just waiting for that to be THE post! SO exciting!

So, I know this is crazy, but I have a little tiny bump going on. I can't believe it's happening this early! I went to put a turtle neck on this morning for work and it's pretty tight, and when I looked in the mirror I was like WHAT?! I just don't remember showing this early with my DS!!! Going to be hard to keep it from my coworkers if this keeps up over the next 5 weeks!

Keep us posted Lei, on how you're feeling!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yay for your growing bump?? Are you going to be taking pictures to keep us updated on your growth ;-) 

I feel good other than my boobs. They get sore cycle to cycle so its hard to say its a sign of anything. Last night they were hurting really bad & its more my nips that hurt extremely bad. I cant tell if I am having any more cramps because of the pain meds but while im at work I try not to take them.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Not sure about everyone else but I LOVEEEEE country music <3
Something about it just really escapes me from the real world! Anyway when im down about things it always seems to lift me up. Yesterday as you know I was having a bad day & when I heard this song it just made me really think about everything. I know the song isnt about TTC but it really helped me out of the funk & wanted to share :) 

What you're gonna do when the show is over
What you're gonna sing when the the song ends
How you're gonna cope when there is no closure
Where you're gonna reach when the goal gets higher
How you're gonna make it through
When you think you lost your chance

Play on when you're losing the game
Play on 'cause you're gonna make mistakes
It's always worth the sacrifice
Even when you think you're wrong
So play on

Even when the floodgates swing wide open
Never let the current take you down, no
Even when you're not sure where you're going
Swimming through a mess and you can't get out
Just going through the motions
Trying not to drown

Play on when you're losing the game
Play on 'cause you're gonna make mistakes
It's always worth the sacrifice
Even when you think you're wrong
So play on

Even through a storm on the darkest night
Don't you ever give up the fight
Even when you feel you're all alone

Play on, play on

Play on when you're losing the game
Play on 'cause you're gonna make mistakes
It's always worth the sacrifice
Even when you think you're wrong
So play on


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lei I'm glad country music lifts you up like that!! It's always good to have something to turn to. TTC can feel very lonely at times, even when you have a DH and your bnb ladies. I know that feeling!

Country music kinda has the opposite effect on me though, it tends to make me more sad when I'm down. Isn't it funny how everything hits people differently?!

WHERE IS JENNA?!?!?!?!?!?! :D


----------



## Beautifullei2

SHES IN LABOR!!! jk I kid I kid!! ;-) 


Well it does make me more emotional but I guess it helps get that good cry out! 

I though AF had shown up cause of cramps but nothing & then the cramps went away.


----------



## typeA TTC

WE HAVE FOLLICLE GROWTH!!! I have 3 follies that we are watching- a 12, a 11, and a 9!!!!!! I am so pumped!!! We all cheered in the exam room! They were at an 8 at my previous appt! I go back on Saturday to check growth! Praying that there are still only 2-3 that are shining stars!!!

Lei- I told you I would be your IUI guinea pig and it looks like I will actually get to have an IUI before February! :). As of yesterday I feared the injections would never end!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

typeA TTC said:


> WE HAVE FOLLICLE GROWTH!!! I have 3 follies that we are watching- a 12, a 11, and a 9!!!!!! I am so pumped!!! We all cheered in the exam room! They were at an 8 at my previous appt! I go back on Saturday to check growth! Praying that there are still only 2-3 that are shining stars!!!
> 
> Lei- I told you I would be your IUI guinea pig and it looks like I will actually get to have an IUI before February! :). As of yesterday I feared the injections would never end!!

:thumbup::laugh2::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy:\\:D/:happydance:
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Your consistency paid off! Woot woot woot!
Can't wait to hear how Saturday's appointment goes :hugs:!!!!


----------



## momof1making2

Typea- We should totally do that someday! Also, I hope your hanging in there sunshine there, remember there is always a calm at the end of the storm! :flower:

Lei- I'm obsessed with country music :happydance: , I love how it makes me feel when I need a good smile or a good cry! Thank you for sharing I officially love that song now lol.

Hopin- Congrats on your growing bump :thumbup: ! I can't wait to see updating pics!

Jenna- I can't wait to use all these fun little avatars when you announce labor. My post might look a little like this : winkwink:..........:dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::bunny:\\:D/:holly::haha::happydance::bunny::loopy::wohoo::wohoo::headspin::dance::bodyb::happydance:. :happydance:


----------



## momof1making2

Typea- WOO HOO THAT IS WONDERFUL NEWS! yay there is your calm at the end of your storm so happy for you! :hugs: :hug: :hugs:


----------



## momof1making2

Typea- Have you had to take the injection where you pre-mix the solution of gonal f and then inject or have you used the pen? I have been using the pen but they gave me a free sample of the mix yourself one and it was AWFUL it took forever to inject everything into me, it hurt/burned like a b*tch, and I was so oozy after from holding a needle in my body for such a long time I thought I was going to pass out.ugh I hope I never have to use that kind again :nope: (but it was free).


----------



## Beautifullei2

typeA TTC said:


> WE HAVE FOLLICLE GROWTH!!! I have 3 follies that we are watching- a 12, a 11, and a 9!!!!!! I am so pumped!!! We all cheered in the exam room! They were at an 8 at my previous appt! I go back on Saturday to check growth! Praying that there are still only 2-3 that are shining stars!!!
> 
> Lei- I told you I would be your IUI guinea pig and it looks like I will actually get to have an IUI before February! :). As of yesterday I feared the injections would never end!!

Im soooooo EXCITE FOR YOU HUN!!!!!! :happydance: :dance: :headspin: :wohoo: :loopy: :rain:

I can't wait to see What saturday brings!!! :D


----------



## typeA TTC

Thank you guys!! I couldn't wait to rush to my iPad to give you guys the news! 

Momof1- I use the follistim pen. I love it- it's super easy. I'm getting a little nervous about the ovidrel trigger shot, but I'm hoping it is nothing. I'm so use to the shots now that I did one in the bathroom of a restaurant for NYE. I was wiping down everything to make it as sterile as possible. Lol! Have you noticed that the higher the dosage the more it stings? It's still not much, but the first time I did the 100 I was a little sore. Oh and my pen comes with a carrying case....which is hilarious to me!

Useless knowledge tidbit for the day- those fancy sono machines they use at the FS only cost around $30k. I guess I thought they would be more expensive!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Sorry girls, no labor :( After the cramping last night I took a shower and it helped for the time being. But it went away in my sleep. I'm sure it'll be back later. Going to the dentist today to get 2 cavities filled then back to the mission. Not sure what I'll try today. Eating/drinking anything is out of the question with a numb mouth. Maybe just more walking???

Lei: Wahh for you making me wait until Saturday! Saturday is the 5th and I looooove 5's so I'm really hoping I have Draven that day. If you get a BFP that morning I think the excitement would be enough to put me in labor!

Momof1: LMAO!!!!!!!!!! YOU USED THE BOOBS!!!! HAHAHA!!!!
You stopped temping! Get on it, girlie!

Congratulations TypeA!!! I'm so happy for you, FINALLY you have some progress!! :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Sorry girls, no labor :( After the cramping last night I took a shower and it helped for the time being. But it went away in my sleep. I'm sure it'll be back later. Going to the dentist today to get 2 cavities filled then back to the mission. Not sure what I'll try today. Eating/drinking anything is out of the question with a numb mouth. Maybe just more walking???
> 
> Lei: Wahh for you making me wait until Saturday! Saturday is the 5th and I looooove 5's so I'm really hoping I have Draven that day. If you get a BFP that morning I think the excitement would be enough to put me in labor!
> 
> Momof1: LMAO!!!!!!!!!! YOU USED THE BOOBS!!!! HAHAHA!!!!
> You stopped temping! Get on it, girlie!
> 
> Congratulations TypeA!!! I'm so happy for you, FINALLY you have some progress!! :hugs:



That would be awesome!!!! :) I keep running to the bathroom thinking AF is here!!!


----------



## Grateful365

typeA TTC said:


> WE HAVE FOLLICLE GROWTH!!! I have 3 follies that we are watching- a 12, a 11, and a 9!!!!!! I am so pumped!!! We all cheered in the exam room! They were at an 8 at my previous appt! I go back on Saturday to check growth! Praying that there are still only 2-3 that are shining stars!!!
> 
> Lei- I told you I would be your IUI guinea pig and it looks like I will actually get to have an IUI before February! :). As of yesterday I feared the injections would never end!!

YEAY!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: So glad to hear that good news!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Lei* I'm the same way! Every time Jenna posts I'm just waiting for that to be THE post! SO exciting!
> 
> So, I know this is crazy, but I have a little tiny bump going on. I can't believe it's happening this early! I went to put a turtle neck on this morning for work and it's pretty tight, and when I looked in the mirror I was like WHAT?! I just don't remember showing this early with my DS!!! Going to be hard to keep it from my coworkers if this keeps up over the next 5 weeks!
> 
> Keep us posted Lei, on how you're feeling!

I do too Hopin4! LOL It looks like I have a little potbelly already. :dohh: I did read in my book that 2nd pregnancies tend to show earlier than firsts so maybe thats why your showing already.


----------



## Grateful365

Lei - I just listened to that song, never heard it before. I love it!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful365 said:


> Lei - I just listened to that song, never heard it before. I love it!!!!

:D 

I want to see bump pics of GRATEFUL & HOPIN :winkwink:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks *Grateful* I'm glad it's not just me hehe! It's hard for me bc my little sister is pregnant too, and her pre-baby weight was like 85lbs - I kid you not, she's so tiny I could snap her like a twig, and so she is obviously tiny when she's pregnant. This is her 2nd too and I can't help but compare myself to her and I'm so much bigger than she is :(


----------



## typeA TTC

So I think I celebrated too soon. The FS office called with my results and my estrogen is still at 52. It should be at least 150. Dr was supposedly still happy with the results because the follies are growing. Don't know why this is happening. Hopefully the levels will be better Saturday.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

FX'd, TypeA, that it's better by Saturday. Why is it always something?! NO FAIR. :growlmad::brat::sad2:

With saying that, I do think it's still important to celebrate the milestones, even if there are still speedbumps ahead. There was growth, and that's GREAT! :happydance: :flower:


----------



## Beautifullei2

I agree with Hopin hun!!! It took you a while to get over the first speed bump but you managed to do it!!! The other things will work themself out hun! I have my FXed for you :) :hugs:


----------



## momof1making2

Jenna- lol you noticed the temping? Or should I say"lack there of":haha: I think I'm a sucky temp taker lol, I either forget or take it at a diffident time and it jumps way up.

hopin and grateful- Bump pics, I can't wait!

Typea- don't worry about ovidrel shot they really aren't that bad hun. Sorry about your estrogen numbers we have great celebrations today on your follies, the estrogen will just have to catch up and it will. :hugs: 

Afm: I have an u/s in the morning to see what's going on in there and if I have good follies and trigger tomorrow well that would just be fabulous because OH and I are planning a romantic evening just the two of us; and that would just make perfect timing for BDing! :winkwink: fxed! I even made his favorite chocolate oreo truffles to surprise him on our evening, I can't warrior to give them to him follies or: no follies :haha:


----------



## typeA TTC

Momof1- do they take your blood every time you go in? What are your estrogen levels?

Thank you all for the encouragement! We shall see what saturday holds...hopefully they will catch up.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Saturday will be a great day for us all!!!! 

Hopefully Jenna will go into labor!! I pray AF doesnt show & FXed for an amazing appt for TypeA


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Wow, Saturday really is the day for this thread!! Woot!!

AND of course tomorrow for momof1 :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- VERY true!! If all goes well for her & she triggers tomorrow then she can catch the eggy on saturday!! :happydance: for saturday!! :D


----------



## momof1making2

typeA TTC said:


> Momof1- do they take your blood every time you go in? What are your estrogen levels?
> 
> Thank you all for the encouragement! We shall see what saturday holds...hopefully they will catch up.

They do take my blood every u/s so we wool have to wait and see how everything looks tomorrow.

BRING ON THE WEEKEND!-Fxed is a weekend of great times and great news!:happydance:


----------



## momof1making2

Sorry about all the typos in my posts today girls. My dam phone always thinks I'm trying to say something other than what I want to say lol ( predictatext):wacko:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh wow, we DO have a great weekend coming up don't we :) 
Lol yes, Momof1 of COURSE I noticed your lack of temping. I'm a major stalker when it comes to that stuff. It's like an addiction :) You'll get a grip on it, eventually it'll just be routine.

Dentist appointment is in 45 minutes :( I hate getting cavities filled... Poo!


----------



## momof1making2

Tee hee hee I'll try to get better (or hopefully I don't have to[-o&lt; )

GL at the dentist,I hate cavities, hopefully your not as big a baby as I am:( :hugs: I hope Ott goes quickly for you.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ahhhhhh!!!! I wish I could call everyone right now!!! I had a test from work so decided to pee on it!!!!! 


It was DEFECTIVE & didn't work lol!! That's what I get hahaha!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh, I am a big baby! I haven't been to the dentist in like 2 years so I have 3 cavities. But they said they'll probably only do 2 this time and the other one a different time. I'm going to beg them to just do all 3 and get it over with so I don't have to do this with a newborn (since I already have to get my wisdom teeth out as soon as he's born, one less thing to worry about)
I made OH come with and wait forever with me because I'm so nervous lol!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Oh, I am a big baby! I haven't been to the dentist in like 2 years so I have 3 cavities. But they said they'll probably only do 2 this time and the other one a different time. I'm going to beg them to just do all 3 and get it over with so I don't have to do this with a newborn (since I already have to get my wisdom teeth out as soon as he's born, one less thing to worry about)
> I made OH come with and wait forever with me because I'm so nervous lol!

Awww Jenna you will be fine hun!!!! I hope it doesn't hurt you to much. It would make more sense to do all 3 since there already in there.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Apparently they only have to fill 2 because the third is so small they're just going o watch it and see if it heals itself (I didn't think cavities could do that). But they only did one because they're on opposite sides and they can only numb one side at a time which makes sense now that they mention it. Luckily they have an opening for tomorrow afternoon so I can just hurry up and get the second one done!
So I have my doctors appointment at 10 tomorrow then the dentist again at 1:45.
I'm a big ball of whiney-pants because half my face is sooo numb :( Pout pout.


----------



## Beautifullei2

She's ALWAYS on time!! Started spotting this morning =(


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:hugs: sorry Lei :( what a :witch:


----------



## momof1making2

Lei :hugs: :hug: :hugs: I'm so sorry :nope: darlin. God has his plan and its for you to wait this month out so you can have a safe surgery. Your so close to that IUI, great things are coming for you I just know it!:flower:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks Ladies!!

Momof1 - What time is your appt?? I need something to celebrate :)

Next friday I am having a Pure Romance Party so hopefully I can find some fun things to spice things up :D


----------



## momof1making2

I had my scan this morning and it went GREAT :dance:. I have 4 follies a 10 an 11 a 13 and a 14, she said I am responding really well to my dose and she thinks the FS will keep me on the same dose over the weekend. Monday I have another scan to determine when to trigger. So no mandatory baby-making this weekend:haha: but we are still having date night tonight and who knows what could happen:winkwink::winkwink:. This is my first month of straight injectables so I had no idea what to expect. The best part of the whole thing was my lining it was at a 9.1 and I'm not even ready to O. My best cycle so far on clomid ( at O) was an 8.2! I am so ecstatic about my lining:wohoo: and it's only going to get thicker over the weekend. I am so in love with this med; clomid hated me ( thin lining, no cm, MOODY), such a breath of fresh air! I actually have cm again so bd-ing should be much better.

I have a great feeling about these next two months ladies! I am hoping for 3 BFP by the end of Feb!

Jenna- I love the new profile pic! Are you finally all filled up and cavity free:flower:? poor thing, I hate cavities :nope:


----------



## momof1making2

Lei- I meant to mention it in my last post but I love your new profile pic as well, you ladies are so peeeerty! I wish I could go to your pure romance party, if only we weren't hundreds of miles away ;o) I could use some spicey spice in the bedroom :winkwink:. I hope you buy lots of goodies for DH and yourself!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*momof1* what great news! what if you had twinnies?! or triplets?! I am secretly hoping at least one of us on this thread have multiples hehe


----------



## momof1making2

I just thought of something ( sorry so many posts in a row)! Jenna you are not allowed to go any long period of time without posting on here ( i'm talking every hour :winkwink:) Because whenever I don't see you post I get way to excited :headspin: that you could be in labor and I just cant contain myself lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

Momof1- :happydance: :headspin: Wahoooo for the follies!!! That is great & they will only get bigger over the weekend. That is definately something to get excited about & celebrate tonight with your DH :winkwink: What do you all have planned for the evening??

We have our kiddos this weekend so Im sure we will be playing lots of board games & watching lots of movies which is fine with me since the :witch: showed up. I have no plans of removing myself from the couch lol. 

Aww thanks hun that is super sweet of you :) My friend hosts the parties & she called me yesterday to tell me they got alot of new products in so I cant wait to see what they are :happydance:


----------



## momof1making2

Hopin4ABump said:


> *momof1* what great news! what if you had twinnies?! or triplets?! I am secretly hoping at least one of us on this thread have multiples hehe



I would be crazy excited to have multiples!!!!!!!:twingirls::twinboys::oneofeach: well maybe not that many:haha: but that would be so exciting to have two! I hope someone on here gets pregnant with multiples and of cource sticks around to share the whole time. Multiples are so special, it means that god decided to double bless you :cloud9:


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Hopin* that would be awesome is someone got multiples.. I have not had that on a thread in a while! 

Momof1- I agree lol!


----------



## momof1making2

Beautifullei2 said:


> Momof1- :happydance: :headspin: Wahoooo for the follies!!! That is great & they will only get bigger over the weekend. That is definately something to get excited about & celebrate tonight with your DH :winkwink: What do you all have planned for the evening??
> 
> We have our kiddos this weekend so Im sure we will be playing lots of board games & watching lots of movies which is fine with me since the :witch: showed up. I have no plans of removing myself from the coach lol.
> 
> Aww thanks hun that is super sweet of you :) My friend hosts the parties & she called me yesterday to tell me they got alot of new products in so I cant wait to see what they are :happydance:

Yay I am so excited to see what you get at your party, those are always so much fun!

The weekends of movies and board games are always my favorite, I think that is why we are all on here trying to make more babies; for weekends like that :winkwink:. Good ol' family time:hugs:! And, ofcource to add more players to the games so us mommies can kick their arses at candyland and chutes and ladders:haha:. J/k I'm not competitive but OH is, he never lets dd win :wacko::dohh:.

So tonight- I got a gift card to a really nice restaurant for my birthday so we are going to start out there and then I think OH is going to bring me to a nice hotel in town for an evening of romance:winkwink::winkwink:. There I will surprise him with his favorite tripple chocolate oreo balls I whipped up yesterday. I think I may go pretty up today for him and pack a sexy neglige( no idea how to spell) in my bag for the festivities this evening:winkwink:. We havent done an "over the top" date night like this in years so I am SOOOO EXCITED :headspin:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Well it's up to someone other than me to have the multiples because I only have one follie so no pressure but one of you ladies have to do it!!!!

*Jenna* I agree with momof1, we need to hear from you because Draven is coming soon!!!!!

*momof1* that sounds like so much fun!!! makes me want to have a romantic evening with my DH! I think I might just plan that actually!! Yay! :) He will be grateful that you inspired me i'm sure lol!! 

*lei* if only i could get some treats from your party for the special night hehe then he'd be REALLY grateful! LOL!!! :holly:


----------



## Beautifullei2

momof1making2 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Momof1- :happydance: :headspin: Wahoooo for the follies!!! That is great & they will only get bigger over the weekend. That is definately something to get excited about & celebrate tonight with your DH :winkwink: What do you all have planned for the evening??
> 
> We have our kiddos this weekend so Im sure we will be playing lots of board games & watching lots of movies which is fine with me since the :witch: showed up. I have no plans of removing myself from the couch lol.
> 
> Aww thanks hun that is super sweet of you :) My friend hosts the parties & she called me yesterday to tell me they got alot of new products in so I cant wait to see what they are :happydance:
> 
> Yay I am so excited to see what you get at your party, those are always so much fun!
> 
> The weekends of movies and board games are always my favorite, I think that is why we are all on here trying to make more babies; for weekends like that :winkwink:. Good ol' family time:hugs:! And, ofcource to add more players to the games so us mommies can kick their arses at candyland and chutes and ladders:haha:. J/k I'm not competitive but OH is, he never lets dd win :wacko::dohh:.
> 
> So tonight- I got a gift card to a really nice restaurant for my birthday so we are going to start out there and then I think OH is going to bring me to a nice hotel in town for an evening of romance:winkwink::winkwink:. There I will surprise him with his favorite tripple chocolate oreo balls I whipped up yesterday. I think I may go pretty up today for him and pack a sexy neglige( no idea how to spell) in my bag for the festivities this evening:winkwink:. We havent done an "over the top" date night like this in years so I am SOOOO EXCITED :headspin:Click to expand...



Me too especially with Valentines Day around the corner. If my surgery isnt scheduled until the end of the month I wont beable to do IUI (which they still have not called.) BUUUTTTTT if it gets pushed back another month which will be in march.. my test day will be on DH's 32nd Birthday :) So that may be something to look foward to. 

DH is competitive when it comes to games but I am lol. DH always ends up losing the games. On new years we played the game "Life" & our daughters kept having babies & my 5 yo DD had twins.. I told DH.. man this is kind of like real life cause we have no kids, I eventually got twins & he had 1 lol. 

Date night sounds super romantic.. I have not done that with DH since we first got together but I can't help wanting him to plan something special not me lol. Im sure you & your hunny will have no problems getting your baby this cycle! :)


----------



## momof1making2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Well it's up to someone other than me to have the multiples because I only have one follie so no pressure but one of you ladies have to do it!!!!
> 
> *Jenna* I agree with momof1, we need to hear from you because Draven is coming soon!!!!!
> 
> *momof1* that sounds like so much fun!!! makes me want to have a romantic evening with my DH! I think I might just plan that actually!! Yay! :) He will be grateful that you inspired me i'm sure lol!!
> 
> *lei* if only i could get some treats from your party for the special night hehe then he'd be REALLY grateful! LOL!!! :holly:

Bah ha ha ha ha ha:rofl: I love the "boobs" I find myself trying to use excuses to post them :haha:

And yes definitely plan a date date!!! All couples need that!

As far as multiples......... You never know if your eggie splits:winkwink: your still in the running until your U/S:happydance:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Those boobs crack me up!! Glad you used them!


----------



## momof1making2

Beautifullei2 said:


> momof1making2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Momof1- :happydance: :headspin: Wahoooo for the follies!!! That is great & they will only get bigger over the weekend. That is definately something to get excited about & celebrate tonight with your DH :winkwink: What do you all have planned for the evening??
> 
> We have our kiddos this weekend so Im sure we will be playing lots of board games & watching lots of movies which is fine with me since the :witch: showed up. I have no plans of removing myself from the couch lol.
> 
> Aww thanks hun that is super sweet of you :) My friend hosts the parties & she called me yesterday to tell me they got alot of new products in so I cant wait to see what they are :happydance:
> 
> Yay I am so excited to see what you get at your party, those are always so much fun!
> 
> The weekends of movies and board games are always my favorite, I think that is why we are all on here trying to make more babies; for weekends like that :winkwink:. Good ol' family time:hugs:! And, ofcource to add more players to the games so us mommies can kick their arses at candyland and chutes and ladders:haha:. J/k I'm not competitive but OH is, he never lets dd win :wacko::dohh:.
> 
> So tonight- I got a gift card to a really nice restaurant for my birthday so we are going to start out there and then I think OH is going to bring me to a nice hotel in town for an evening of romance:winkwink::winkwink:. There I will surprise him with his favorite tripple chocolate oreo balls I whipped up yesterday. I think I may go pretty up today for him and pack a sexy neglige( no idea how to spell) in my bag for the festivities this evening:winkwink:. We havent done an "over the top" date night like this in years so I am SOOOO EXCITED :headspin:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Me too especially with Valentines Day around the corner. If my surgery isnt scheduled until the end of the month I wont beable to do IUI (which they still have not called.) BUUUTTTTT if it gets pushed back another month which will be in march.. my test day will be on DH's 32nd Birthday :) So that may be something to look foward to.
> 
> DH is competitive when it comes to games but I am lol. DH always ends up losing the games. On new years we played the game "Life" & our daughters kept having babies & my 5 yo DD had twins.. I told DH.. man this is kind of like real life cause we have no kids, I eventually got twins & he had 1 lol.
> 
> Date night sounds super romantic.. I have not done that with DH since we first got together but I can't help wanting him to plan something special not me lol. Im sure you & your hunny will have no problems getting your baby this cycle! :)Click to expand...

That would be so special on his birthday! I love how you always look at the possitive in every situation, you are such a sweet soul:kiss:, never loose that!

My OH is turning 33 on March 13th, we have March boys ;o)


----------



## Beautifullei2

momof1making2 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momof1making2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Momof1- :happydance: :headspin: Wahoooo for the follies!!! That is great & they will only get bigger over the weekend. That is definately something to get excited about & celebrate tonight with your DH :winkwink: What do you all have planned for the evening??
> 
> We have our kiddos this weekend so Im sure we will be playing lots of board games & watching lots of movies which is fine with me since the :witch: showed up. I have no plans of removing myself from the couch lol.
> 
> Aww thanks hun that is super sweet of you :) My friend hosts the parties & she called me yesterday to tell me they got alot of new products in so I cant wait to see what they are :happydance:
> 
> Yay I am so excited to see what you get at your party, those are always so much fun!
> 
> The weekends of movies and board games are always my favorite, I think that is why we are all on here trying to make more babies; for weekends like that :winkwink:. Good ol' family time:hugs:! And, ofcource to add more players to the games so us mommies can kick their arses at candyland and chutes and ladders:haha:. J/k I'm not competitive but OH is, he never lets dd win :wacko::dohh:.
> 
> So tonight- I got a gift card to a really nice restaurant for my birthday so we are going to start out there and then I think OH is going to bring me to a nice hotel in town for an evening of romance:winkwink::winkwink:. There I will surprise him with his favorite tripple chocolate oreo balls I whipped up yesterday. I think I may go pretty up today for him and pack a sexy neglige( no idea how to spell) in my bag for the festivities this evening:winkwink:. We havent done an "over the top" date night like this in years so I am SOOOO EXCITED :headspin:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Me too especially with Valentines Day around the corner. If my surgery isnt scheduled until the end of the month I wont beable to do IUI (which they still have not called.) BUUUTTTTT if it gets pushed back another month which will be in march.. my test day will be on DH's 32nd Birthday :) So that may be something to look foward to.
> 
> DH is competitive when it comes to games but I am lol. DH always ends up losing the games. On new years we played the game "Life" & our daughters kept having babies & my 5 yo DD had twins.. I told DH.. man this is kind of like real life cause we have no kids, I eventually got twins & he had 1 lol.
> 
> Date night sounds super romantic.. I have not done that with DH since we first got together but I can't help wanting him to plan something special not me lol. Im sure you & your hunny will have no problems getting your baby this cycle! :)Click to expand...
> 
> That would be so special on his birthday! I love how you always look at the possitive in every situation, you are such a sweet soul:kiss:, never loose that!
> 
> My OH is turning 33 on March 13th, we have March boys ;o)Click to expand...

Thank you hun! I TRY to see it but sometimes it gets a bit foggy. Also we are going to the beach in aug so if it does happen in march I will only be about 5 months so I wont look like a beached up whale lol jk :haha: :haha: 
I just keep praying we will get our :bfp: sooner than later & Im praying that IUI works! 

DH's birthday is March 27th :)


----------



## momof1making2

There is certainly nothing wrong with foggy moments :winkwink: those moments only make us stronger. I wish you lived closer to Maine, our beaches here are breathtaking in the summer. Me and a gf of mine took our 6 year old's to the beach once a week for the past two summers. However, I am opening my own home daycare this year so not sure our weekly date will be possible for the upcoming summer; but it housed many memories over the last two years that I am sure our children will forever cherish. If you ever get a chance to make it up here some time I would take it:winkwink: Maine is quiet and Beautiful!

FS just called, my estrodial numbers came in and I am already at 265 with three days left before my next scan, FS decided to lower my dosage over the weekend. She was very excited with these numbers, woo hoo :headspin: FXED!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*momof1* great news from the FS!!! WOOT!

I am opening a daycare this year too!! I considered in-home, and we're still thinking about that, but right now we are leaning more towards opening up a daycare center instead, and that's what we're writing our business plan for right now! There's only 2 in our town and we really need another one so I know the demand is there. When are you opening yours?!


----------



## Beautifullei2

momof1making2 said:


> There is certainly nothing wrong with foggy moments :winkwink: those moments only make us stronger. I wish you lived closer to Maine, our beaches here are breathtaking in the summer. Me and a gf of mine took our 6 year old's to the beach once a week for the past two summers. However, I am opening my own home daycare this year so not sure our weekly date will be possible for the upcoming summer; but it housed many memories over the last two years that I am sure our children will forever cherish. If you ever get a chance to make it up here some time I would take it:winkwink: Maine is quiet and Beautiful!
> 
> FS just called, my estrodial numbers came in and I am already at 265 with three days left before my next scan, FS decided to lower my dosage over the weekend. She was very excited with these numbers, woo hoo :headspin: FXED!

I would love to have a beach close by that I could take my kids too. Their are lakes but even that is a long drive. I think our closest beach is about 4 hours away which still isnt bad. Myself & both girls love the water though. When we go in the summer we usually put up a canopy & take ice chests so we can be out there all day :) I love it <3 

:headspin: Yay for the great numbers!!! I have a good feeling about this month for you hun! :thumbup:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Haha sorry ladies, I'm not a morning person  Don't worry I would never leave you out of the loop on anything! 
I can't really fully catch up right now because I'm in the car (don't worry OH is driving, I'm not BNBing behind the wheel lol) and because I feel reeaally yucky this morning :/ 
Super happy to hear your scan went well Momof1, what a great way for us all to start our weekend.
Lei, sorry about the stupid witch but as we said earlier its probably for the best this month.

On our way to our appointment, FX for something good! 

P.S. OH's birthday is March 23. How silly :)
P.S.S. I LOVE WHEN YOU USE THE BOOBS.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Haha sorry ladies, I'm not a morning person  Don't worry I would never leave you out of the loop on anything!
> I can't really fully catch up right now because I'm in the car (don't worry OH is driving, I'm not BNBing behind the wheel lol) and because I feel reeaally yucky this morning :/
> Super happy to hear your scan went well Momof1, what a great way for us all to start our weekend.
> Lei, sorry about the stupid witch but as we said earlier its probably for the best this month.
> 
> On our way to our appointment, FX for something good!
> 
> P.S. OH's birthday is March 23. How silly :)
> P.S.S. I LOVE WHEN YOU USE THE BOOBS.

Im going to fax a paper to your doctor to tell them to send you to the hospital.. Im sure your further along than 4cm by now!! I predict Draven will be born in the wee hours of tomorrow morning :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hahaha thank you Dr.Lei! I hope he is, tomorrow's the 5th and I feel so yuck right now. I'm all crampy and stuff. But again, its not coming and going so there's no way to time them. Just constant. 
I joked with OH that I might have to labor through my dentist appointment today.


----------



## Beautifullei2

No problem!! Us Doctors just know these things ;-) 
MAYBE if you keep hinting to the doctor he will set you up to be induced :D 
shake baby Draven for me so he will try & get out. Im sure your making plenty of progress!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Still about 2cm, she said my cervix is really thin though and babys head is right there.
BUT SHE STRIPPED MY MEMBRANES!!! Hurt like heck, but hopefully that'll do something tonight! She said I'm already contracting a little bit. I'm soooo tempted to call and cancel my dentist appointment but I know I shouldn't :(


----------



## Beautifullei2

Wahoo!!! Now go BD & eat lots of spicey food so we can meet that precious bundle of joy!! Better yet go take a nap cause you wont be getting much rest ;-)


----------



## Jenna_KA

I don't want to BD, I feel so bad for OH because he keeps wanting to lol. Especially knowing it'll be a while before we have a chance to again. But I have noooo drive and I'm already so crampy... We're gonna go walk the 4 legged baby, I'll labor through my dentist appointment, and hopefully have a little boy by tomorrow.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> I don't want to BD, I feel so bad for OH because he keeps wanting to lol. Especially knowing it'll be a while before we have a chance to again. But I have noooo drive and I'm already so crampy... We're gonna go walk the 4 legged baby, I'll labor through my dentist appointment, and hopefully have a little boy by tomorrow.

Yeah I can imagine not feeling up to it. Hell after the TWW I want nothing to do with DH junk!!!! lol :haha: 

Well walking will help & definatley help you keep your mind of the contractions!


----------



## Beautifullei2

They stillll havent called me about my surgery but I did call my FS to do 
A ROUND OF FEMARA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

AS you can see im pretty excited!


----------



## Jenna_KA

What the eff is up with those stupid surgery people!
Either way, HOORAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY FOR FEMARA!!!!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

They are just that!! 

STUPID!!!!

Dang it, Im gonna get my own ball rolling! No time to wait on them for my baby! :) 
(I left a message with the surgery scheduler )


----------



## Jenna_KA

I'm pretty sure I'm having contractions. I'm trying to time them but its so hard to tell what's a contraction and what's just pain and cramping and what's baby moving. I'm canceling my dentist appointment I can't sit still for a filling.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Awww Hun I'm sorry!! Im gonna send you lots of :hugs: from Texas!! <3 Breath through them hun.. you can't get an epidural just yet :winkwink: 

So its raining & sleeting & people are freaking out like they have never seen sleet or snow. Thats what we get for living in a town that never sees snow lol.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I'm not getting my hopes up yet, they might go away :( I'm walking up and down my hall right now and they seem to be stopping I think... :'(
Lol!! You Texans are so silly! We get that junk all the time here. Just the other night it was like 19 degrees outside.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Awww :hugs: 
Trust me it doesnt get any easier but once Draven is here you will forget about all the pain you ever felt :) 
Wow thats cold! Its 40 outside & I can't even take that. I hate being cold! oh & I thought I would also tell you that I am going to start temping again this month :D Time to stop slacking..this all natural thing is simply not working ;-)


----------



## Jenna_KA

YAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! Lei is back in the game!!!


----------



## momof1making2

Lei -I'm so excited your gonna start femera again and start temping woo hoo!
Jenna- I went into labor the day I got my membrane stripped gl sunshine xoxo I can't wait to hear what the night brings!


----------



## momof1making2

Hopin4ABump said:


> *momof1* great news from the FS!!! WOOT!
> 
> I am opening a daycare this year too!! I considered in-home, and we're still thinking about that, but right now we are leaning more towards opening up a daycare center instead, and that's what we're writing our business plan for right now! There's only 2 in our town and we really need another one so I know the demand is there. When are you opening yours?!

That's so exciting! I am going to be opening mine at the end of this month. Mine will be at home daycare. Yay I can't wait to ask you for any advice along the way, this is exciting and congratulations!


----------



## momof1making2

P.s girls, it's about 4° out and we got 18 inches of snow the other day, count yourselves lucky ;) us Mainers deal with the fridged temps every winter. It's already been below 0 a few nights

Also, screw date night lol I'll be stalking this thread all night checking on Jenna during our romance lol.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Momof1- that is crazy cold!!! 
I can see it now!!! You & your hunny bding & you checking the site lol!!! I used to get on right after BDing lol (white I'll was Laying on my pillow)

Oh & the doc wants me doing 7.5mg instead of 5 of femara. I'm kind of scared cause it caused me such a strong O in Oct but if it gets me my bfp it will be worth it :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ladies y'all are brave! I could never have my own daycare. I love my kids... not sure if I could handle others kids lol :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Momof1: LOL!!! Oh gosh I don't want to interfere with your romance night haha. You're so silly :) 

Lei: I used to do the same thing!!! Lol! Right after BD I'd prop up my legs and BNB! :dohh:

So OH and I attempted to BD! But with half my face numb from the dentist and all this cramping, it only lasted about 5 minutes before I had to stop. He managed to finish though and from what I heard its the sperm that gets the labor going so hopefully it was good enough.. (TMI warning) I had to rush to the potty right after though and I think when I went peepee most of it came out :shrug:
I'm trying to time contractions but again, its hard to tell what's what. I'm pretty sure they're about 15 minutes apart though.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

How's it going Jenna?!?!?! I was just telling my DH about you :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Still about the same. I wish I could just go to the hospital, this whole timing contractions is a pain in the butt. I got sick of walking down my hallway so I'm back on the couch, but when I sit on the couch I cramp up really bad. We'll see, not getting my hopes up!
How's your evening going, Hopin4?


----------



## typeA TTC

momof1 - that is awesome about your levels and follies!! 

jenna- can't wait to meet your baby!! it's so exciting! i will be praying for a happy and healthy delivery!

i have an appt tomorrow morning - so i will update after that!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Going good! Just finished a late night "Sorry!" Game with my DS and I'm going to bed bc I'm exhausted but I'm still checking in here until I pass out bc I'm DYING to know how you're doing!!! 
If you possibly can, I'd suggest you get some sleep while you're able! Of course with all of that cramping you probably can't. Thinking of you, please keep us updated!!!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I was actually just coming on here to say I'm going to try and get some sleep so you all don't think I'm laboring with out you lol.
I think things might be slowing down a bit. Not progressing at least. But I'm going to make it an early night (its only 7:30 here but I'm exhausted) and see what the night/morning brings us!
I'll let everyone know if anything happens!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Get some rest hun so you will be fully energized when Draven enters the world!!!

Hopin- we just finished "life" & "candy land" lol :) gotta love game night!


----------



## biggerfamily

bing


----------



## momof1making2

Lei- Did you kick some "candy land" behind? Lol lol

Jenna- OH wouldn't let me bnb during date night he he but I managed to sneak on once after bd when I went to the bathroom ;) I couldn't listen to him, I couldn't wait! So how are you feeling this morning love?

Typea- I can't wait to heat about your appointment hun!

GOODMORNING MY FAVORITE LADIES, :HUGS:


----------



## Jenna_KA

So, I literally JUST woke up and I had to rush to my phone.
I think I've sprung a leak. I'm going to keep an eye on it for a little bit to make sure I'm not crazy. I woke up and my panties were all wet. So I changed and put on a pantiliner and we'll see what happens. I also had a lot of regular thicker cm though so I'm a little confused. See what the next hour or so brings.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Maybe your water is leaking. That's what happened to me ..... I woke up & went pee but when I sat. On my bed I felt Like a gush came out but it was only a little. Actually every time it came out it felt like a gush but it was only small amounts. Needles to say I called my ob who told me to go to the hospital cause my water was leaking. 

Ahhhhhhhhh I hope this is it :) 

Momof1- I sure did kick Butt lol :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

I haven't had anything in the last hour and a half. Maybe I just peed myself :shrug:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hmm keep watching though! Are you still cramping?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Little bit. Same as yesterday. Whomp whomp whomp....


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Jenna I just hopped on here to see if you had that baby yet!!!! ;) keep us posted.


----------



## momof1making2

Jenna did you call your OB, what did they say? That doesn't sound like pee sweetie that sounds like baby juices!:wohoo:. Do you have a mall in town? I would suggest going to the mall and walking back and forth all day, that will get Draven moving!:happydance:


----------



## Jenna_KA

I still haven't had any more leak, after 4 and a half hours but I decided to page the on call doctor anyways. He said to just come in to triage and see if its fluid or not just to be safe. So on our way there now. I'm really not expecting any good news since I haven't had anything since waking up.


----------



## typeA TTC

Jenna!! how exciting! let us know what they say at the hospital!

well i went for my appt this morning and the follicles are still growing SLOWLY - i have one at a 13, 11, 9.....HOWEVER, my estrogen is over 100 (maybe 110 or 120....can't remember because i was so freaking excited) - so we are back on track for getting a mature follie. she did up my dose a bit for tonight and i go see her on monday again to check - wooohoo!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

TypeA--- yay!!!!! What great news!!! Can't wait for Monday!!! 

JENNA what's your status lady?!?!!!!! I'm going crazy.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lei, I just saw your post about game night!!! I won sorry woot woot!! I do love game night :) hope you are well!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Wasn't fluid, I probably just peed on myself. But my BP is high so they're monitoring me for a while.


----------



## Beautifullei2

:( probably cause your uncomfy!!! Keep us posted hun!!


My cousin just gave birth to her 3rd child but its bitter sweet. Her husband & high school sweet heart of 14 years passed away unexpectedly yesterday :(


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Jenna I hope you're doing ok.

Lei that's awful!! That definitely sounds bittersweet.


----------



## Grateful365

Lei - That is so sad :nope: 

Jenna - I haven't been writing much lately due to a very busy week at work, but I have been reading all of the posts and am also on pins and needles waiting to hear that you are having the baby! I am so excited and can't wait to see him. I wish you a very very quick and healthy delivery :flower:

Biggerfamily - Wishing you the best this month :thumbup:

TypeA and Hopin4 and Momof1 - Hi to you as well! :flower:

Where is Allika? I'm hoping she is just still on vacation and hasn't left the thread! 

I am so darn tired lately...I wake up super early and can't stop going to bed at like 7:00pm. LOL :dohh:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yes extremely sad! My heart is acheing for her . he is in the army & did 3 tours in Afghanistan :/ they thought he died in an car accident but apparently he had a brain aneurysm while driving & that's what caused him to wreck. 

Grateful - its the baby making you so exhausted. Has the ms stopped or did it get better? 

Hope all my wonderful ladies are having a good weekend :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Wow, that's horrible I couldn't imagine the heartbreak her and her family must be going through. they'll be in my prayers :(

So, I'm showing signs of preeclampsia. My labs are still normal besides a small amount of protein in my urine so its not a HUGE concern yet, but they put me on alert and I'm on bed rest because my BP is still running high :/ I was told to call if I puff up more, spotty vision, or have a headache....which I have headaches every day (like right now) so I'm not really sure what to do about that one. Now I'm all scared!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Oh no!!! Did hey send you home to do a 24hour urine. I'll be praying that everything works out okay hun. In the mean time try & get rest & make sure you have everything packed for you & baby just in case they have to induce you! :hugs: your way! I know its easier said than done but try no to stress to much hun cause that will just keep your bp up. I'll be praying for you hun & your precious bundle of joy :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

No, they just drew blood there and said make sure I don't miss my next appointment cuz they'll probably draw blood then too. I'm trying really hard not to stress :/ I left with a headache already and I've been getting them frequently so I'm like what do I do??? I don't want to call and bother the on-call doctor every 6 hours when I have another headache lol. We'll just wait and see what happens I suppose.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Wait, scratch that. The doctor just called me back and said the exact amount of protein just came back from the lab and that its kind of in between normal and not normal. So OH is on his way back there for me to pick up my special container that I get to pee in for 24 hours! Oh joy :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

I hope everything turns out okay hun!!! You should have mentioned the headaches when they called you back with the results. Just so you could have some piece of mind with the headaches.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I decided if I get a headache I'll just go across the street to rite aid and take my BP there and if its normal I won't bother them


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna_KA said:


> I decided if I get a headache I'll just go across the street to rite aid and take my BP there and if its normal I won't bother them

Jenna - I'm thinking about you today!! And sending prayers your way for you and Draven :hugs: Don't worry...I'm sure the last few days are very rough but you will make it through and will be holding your sweet little boy very very soon. :flower:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thank you, Grateful. :hugs: I hope you're doing well!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Jenna, my sister had preeclampsia and it wasn't fun for her :( I'm sorry you're having to go through this but it will definitely all be over before you know it and SO WORTH IT!!!!!! <3 :hugs: your way!!!!


----------



## momof1making2

Jenna- I'm thinking about you................. :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

So I go to pick up my femara because I have to start it tonight & the pharmacy tells me they can't give it to me cause they need prior authorization. They have never needed it before so I'm gonna worried if its okay to even start it tomorrow. The doctor had always had me on it Cd3-7 . Blahhhh!!! I can page the doctor but I'm not sure if this is something really worth paging him about. Ahhh help :(


----------



## typeA TTC

Jenna - we are all supporting you today! you have been a positive polly for all of us over the last 9 months - so it's time for us to support you! we are all thinking of you today and it will be over with before you know it! wishing you a healthy labor and delivery! isn't the 24 pee collection fun - i had to do it once and i kept thinking....am i peeing too much? too little? is it the right color? lol! but it all worked out fine. thinking of you!

Lei - this happened for me no for the femara (which is odd that it happened to you on this med), but it happened on the clomid. I went to pick it up and they said insurance didn't cover it because i needed prior authorization. I asked the lady what i should do - she said if insurance approves it within 36 hours then i can bring back my receipt and get a refund for the difference that my insurance covers. so i think it was $45 and i paid that. called my doctor the next morning and told them i needed prior authorization. They called me back and told me that they had called insurance to give the authorization. i went back to the pharmacy and they gave me the difference. i hope this helps!

i, of course, need prior authorization for everything now days. so my FS does it right when they give me the meds. I called the insurance and asked them to give me the information of where the doctor needed to call to give the authorization and what information they needed to provide....then passed that along to the doctor.


----------



## typeA TTC

lei - one more thing. Are you doing injections when you do your IUI? If so, let me know and i'll help you out on how to get all that under control too. because the injections are VERY time sensitive so you have to be on top of the mail order pharmacy and the insurance!


----------



## Beautifullei2

TypeA- thanks hun!! When I first did the femara in July I had to have authorization but I guess its only good for 6 months. I even asked if I could pay full price & she said without the authorization they couldn't give it to me :( 

I won't be doing injections until next cycle but I will definitely be asking for advice when the time comes :) 


Jenna- how are you feeling hunny?? I'm sure your ready to have Draven by now.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thank you everyone for all your support! I love you guys :hugs: I'm doing okay today. I broke bed rest a little because OH and I decided to impulsively buy a new mattress. Our bed is rock hard but I never wanted to say anything. Finally last night I broke down and spilled the beans about how much I hate our bed lol. I accidentally forgot to pee in the jug once so I really hope I didn't alter my results I'm not really sure what to do about it. I don't have to pee very much either I don't even think I have 100cc in there yet. Oh well!

Lei, I think you'll be just fine taking it a day later. I took clomid 5-9. Starting anywhere from CD2 to CD6 is usually acceptable. Who knows, maybe a change in the CD is all you need for that BFP! My clomid wasn't covered at all, I ended up paying a little over $100 for 3 cycles and didn't even need the 3rd one. I gave it to a friend who was also TTC (I know, I'm bad I felt like a drug dealer haha!)


----------



## Beautifullei2

I bet you will sleep like a baby tonight!!! I keep telling dh we need a new one & I think when I buy my new bedroom set that I will be 
getting a new one too. 

I was watching teen mom & one of the moms had to fill that up with pee. I swear she pee'd every hour & a half to two hours lol. 


I never had any issues with the clomid but for some reason they are giving me issues with femara. I know when I first started it they did the authorization but that was taken care of before they told me my meds were ready :( I think it was like 4 bucks :)! I always took clomid 5-9 so I'm sure it won't make any difference with femara. I'm gonna be calling first thing in the morning though. He has me on 7.5 again which I'm nervous cause when I took that in october I released two eggs & it was a horrid ovulation. I swear they felt like grapefruits but then again it gives us a better chance! Fxed!!!

My AF seems to be getting shorter & shorter. She only lasted two full days & today I'm just spotting.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh you have noooo idea lol! Our bed is seriously like a rock. It's just a hard futon mattress on top of a box spring. I don't know why we never did this sooner...
Which episode was that? I've seen like every one (my sister got me hooked) I don't remember that one.
I hope you release 2 eggs again!!! Except with much less pain. Then you can have twinnies! Or double the chance! Are you sure that was real AF? Looooots of women get "AF" for 2 days just to find out that wasn't it at all. I'd take a dollar tree test just to be sure before starting the femara, but that's just me.


----------



## Beautifullei2

well its a good investment for sure.

It was a black girl & her bf was mixed lol (best way to describe them) but they were supposed to give the baby up for adoption but changed their mind. They ended up inducing her cause she had preclampsia (sp) & then she wouldn't dialate so they had to do an emergency c-section. 

I know this is tmi but usually when i get AF I notice some lining when it comes out but there was none this cycle. I spotted Friday morning & it really never got heavy.. by last night it was really light as well so it really only lasted a day & a half. I may take a cheapie just to be sure cause 3 days after I found out I was pregnant with DD I had a period for 4 days. I thought I lost her but the doctor assured she was fine. Who knows. I'll be temping tomorrow morning though :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

I think I know what one you're talking about. Lol I love trash shows I can't help it. It drives OH crazy haha. 
I would deeeeefinitely take a dollar tree test in that case! Just to be in the clear. And if its BFN at least we'll know for sure.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hahaha!!!! So. I decided since we now have a brand new mattress that I should waterproof it in case my water breaks, I'd hate to take the chance and ruin it. So I read you can use your shower curtain liner to lay under the sheet. Now every time I move the slightest bit it crinkles so much. It makes me feel like one of those crazy ladies that have plastic all over their couches! :haha: I just had to share that lol!


----------



## Beautifullei2

LMAO!!!! Have your sheets starting sliding off of it ??


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Good morning ladies!! Jenna, how are you feeling hun? Lei, are you testing?? TypeA, what time is your appointment today?!?

So many exciting things happening right now!! :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Good morning ladies!! Jenna, how are you feeling hun? Lei, are you testing?? TypeA, what time is your appointment today?!?
> 
> So many exciting things happening right now!! :)


:bfn: & I kind of figured it cause my temp was low this morning! Was worth a shot! :winkwink: My FS opens in 1 min so im waiting to hit dial lol :haha:


----------



## momof1making2

Good morning my favorite ladies! I just had my appointment and everything looks amazing. I feel really good about the cycle and I think I'm going to take the trigger shot tonight WOO HOO, I'LL find out at 3. :hugs: 
How was everyones weekend?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Bummer, Lei!! But you're right, it was worth a shot. Yay, I bet you're on the phone right now! :) Can't wait to hear what they say.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

OMG momof1!!! So exciting!!!! So are they going to call you and let you know about the trigger?! Ahhh. I love this month already! <3


----------



## Beautifullei2

Momof1- How exciting :headspin: I can't wait to hear about your :bfp: 
Did you have some nice big Follies? 

Since I had my cycle so early on I test again on the 30th :haha: 
I just called &&&&&& the clinic doesnt open until 830 =/ 9 more minutes :haha:


----------



## Beautifullei2

I finally got ahold of them & the nurse was kind of mad that the pharmacy wouldnt allow me to pay full price. I even told her I asked the pharmacy tech to let me pay that way & she said she couldnt give it to me at all.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Are they going to call the pharmacy and get it straightened out?!? What a screw up!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Are they going to call the pharmacy and get it straightened out?!? What a screw up!

yeah she was going to call them & then call me back. The nurse said even though they needed authorizatin they could have let me get it & then delt with that later. She is going to ask the doctor if he still wants me to take it or see if I have to wait until next month. Either way I will be calling the pharmacy because that was a major screw up on their part. I even stressed to the tech how important it was that I started that medicine last night & she didnt seem to care


----------



## typeA TTC

Just got back from the doctor....I have a 16, 12, and 10! So I go back tomorrow and may trigger tomorrow too!!! So excited to finally almost be done with this cycle!!! I'm a little bummed that I only have one good egg, but I guess it only takes one! I'll be waiting for my estrogen levels today! 

So exciting momof1! We will likely be triggering at the same time!!


----------



## typeA TTC

My lining is getting thick - at a 12 I think. Ready to experience the IUI! 

Momof1- are you doing IUI or TI?


----------



## Allika

Hello Ladies,

I am back! I have been following you guys while on vacation but didnt really have the time to post!

Glad you're all doing well! Excited for Lei's IUI, Grateful's and Hopin's first US and Jenna's updates!

I am doing alright, we had a hearbeat at our last scan but we're measuring a little behing...Not too alarming though as measuring that early in a pregnancy is not really a precise indicator. Other than that my symptoms fluctuate...some days I feel really bad and then on other I don't even notice anything different....

Today I noticed very little pink discharge. Very very little though but of course now I am freaking out....any of those of you who are or have been pregnant had the same sensation?

I am 8 weeks and 3 days today...


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ugh I am so upset. The doctors office called me back & said I have to call the insurance to get authorization. So after being on hold for 30 minutes they tell me that the Dr. Office has to actually call & get the auth. to ensure its an actual doctor! I am so frustrated. Then my insurance tells me there is a 3 day turn around period & I told him I needed to start it today. My FS nurse told me I can start the meds today but no later =( Im afraid we may have to skip this month cause its not looking to good for us :cry:

I am so thankful for my wonderful fertility clinic! I just called the nurse & she was so nice about the whole situation. She said she would call them right away to get the whole thing situated & call me back. she insured me not to worry & that they would take good care of me. I just want to cry cause its so frustrating. 


*Allika- * Im glad to see you back hun! How was your vacation?? Im not to familiar with the light pink but have you & your hunny BD'ed lately?? That could be it. I think you are okay unless it gets heavier though. 

*TYPEA* YAY!!! im over here doing the moon walk for you lol :haha:


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am back! I have been following you guys while on vacation but didnt really have the time to post!
> 
> Glad you're all doing well! Excited for Lei's IUI, Grateful's and Hopin's first US and Jenna's updates!
> 
> I am doing alright, we had a hearbeat at our last scan but we're measuring a little behing...Not too alarming though as measuring that early in a pregnancy is not really a precise indicator. Other than that my symptoms fluctuate...some days I feel really bad and then on other I don't even notice anything different....
> 
> Today I noticed very little pink discharge. Very very little though but of course now I am freaking out....any of those of you who are or have been pregnant had the same sensation?
> 
> I am 8 weeks and 3 days today...

Welcome back Allika! Hope you had an awesome and relaxing vacation :flower:

I thought that I had heard that it is normal/possible to get a very light spotting on the day you would have normally gotten your period. Would it be right about that time now? I agree with Lei either way though....that if its just a very little amount, probably nothing to worry about.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei- Sheets didn't slide off but I definitely felt slippy-slidey when rolling over. I slept like a baby though, my hips feel great today, such a big difference! What a pain in the rear with your insurance thing, holy moly. Why can't they just let you pay full price now since its an insurance thing? That makes no sense... I really hope they get this figured out.

Allika- Welcome back! Spotting is fine, don't worry! I didn't have any but know plenty of girls that have. As long as its not a bunch of red blood accompanied by cramping you're fine.

TypeA- Woohoo!!!! I'm so excited that you're finally wrapping this horrendously long cycle up! Now you know what doses work for you so IIIIFFFF it doesn't work this cycle you'll know what does for the next.

Momof1- Happy dancing for you too!!! Woohoo!

I finish my 24hr urine collection in about an hour, waiting on the doctors office to call me back and tell me what the heck to do with this jug of peepee... Triage never told me where to take it lol.
I'm having issues with OH right now that have been a struggle ever since we found out we're having a boy. I really wanted to circumcise, but he doesn't. I thought we came to an agreement MONTHS ago that we would do it but now he's decided to come to me today, just days before our son is born, saying he REALLY doesn't want to do it and is backing it up with all this research he went and did. I'm irritated that he didn't express this sooner when we had initially had the conversation. I know most of you in here that already have kids have girls, but I just need your opinion. Is this really worth me fighting on or should I just give up and not circumcise him?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lei* That is such a HEADACHE!! I'm glad at least the nurse is being super helpful, and I really hope this gets resolved for you today. Keep us posted.

*TypeA & Momof1* I cannot tell you how excited I am that you will both be on the same schedule!! I just have a good feeling about this month, esp. now that Lei will be testing at the end of the month again too! Woot woot!

*Allika* I'm sure it's nothing to worry about, but if it continues, I would call your doc just to make sure they are documenting it. They may want you to come in just to check you out and make sure everything's fine - I'm not trying to freak you out, just saying it's always a good idea to call the doc to notify them anytime something different is going on down there! I'm sure your little bean is perfect <3

*Jenna* my DS is circumsised, I never really considered doing it any other way. I don't know that it's a huge deal either way, you know? But if it would make your DH feel any better about doing it, my son was A ok, obviously it was kind of sad for him to have to have that done when he was so tiny but it's a routine thing, and he clearly will never remember it!! I'm sorry you're having to deal with this, look at you, only 7 days until Draven is due!! Crazy!!! <3 How are you feeling today, besides your hips? Any cramping at all?


----------



## Beautifullei2

I hope it does too! On the bright side I FINALLLLYYY heard back from my Dr. about the surgery.. They finally got it taken care of & what not so now I am just waiting for the hospital to call so I can go to my pre-op! Sheesh lol

Just take it to the clinic & swing it around asking them "where do I put my pee pee" lmao jk!!! :rofl: 

Now as for the circumcision... I don't have boys & cant speak from experience but I am with you on getting done.. It will definately be better in the long run as far a health wise. Has your hunny stated good facts on why he doesnt want it done.. I know you said he did research on it but what is it exactly that he doesnt want him to have it done. I know the children can get it done when they are older if they chose to but im sure it will be less painful if its done now.


----------



## momof1making2

Lei- You finally tasked to the surgery people WOO HOO :headspin: and I am so excited that you will be testing on the 30th! Have you got your meds yet love?

Jenna- Your sheets cracked me up :haha: but I would have done the same thing! I know personally I would go to every measure to have my boy circumcised if I had one but that's just me, everyone is different. OH agrees so I feel for you right now, I can only imagine how difficult it must be for your other half not to agree on such a crutial matter.

Allika- WELCOME BACK HONEY! Hope you enjoyed vaca, I can't wait to leave for mine on Thursday. And, I'm sure your fine but I agree with Hopin4 and I would just call the OB ;)

Typea- YA HOO GIRLFRIEND WE ARE RIGHT TOGETHER ON THIS CYCLE, I am so thrilled that your eggie finally cooperated! I trigger tonight and have TI the next 3 days no iui this month. The really cool part is that the last day that I need to bd I will be on vaca in Disney world so how cool if I conceive there :). I'm so excited that we are on this journey together this month! My hsg test is on the 21st, do you know what day you will find out?


----------



## momof1making2

Beautifullei2 said:


> Momof1- How exciting :headspin: I can't wait to hear about your :bfp:
> Did you have some nice big Follies?
> 
> Since I had my cycle so early on I test again on the 30th :haha:
> I just called &&&&&& the clinic doesnt open until 830 =/ 9 more minutes :haha:

Lei you're so sweet...... I had 4 very big follies, my lining is a 12 and my estrodiol was in the 500's, I'm so excited! However, the doc did sit me down and have the "multiples warning" conversion with me. Eek! I can't say I wouldn't be over the moon excited for twins but more than two AHHHHHHHHH LOL


----------



## Beautifullei2

Momof1- Not yet hun!!!! I really am praying it all works out! Even if surgery happens between there DH can just BD with me while I lay there lmao. WE will FIND A WAY!! ;-) Plus that leaves us 3 to test this month again.. Its weird I will be testing twice in one month I have to admit lol :) FXED!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

BAHAHAHA!!! I should just do that, huh?! Then I'll just set it on the receptionist counter and tell them "I hope this is okay. You can take care of this for me, yeah?" I wish that they would hurry up and call me back, I'm anxious to bring it in so I can get the results! (Funny, I say this as I'm not even showered or ready to go what-so-ever)

So, I've decided to just give in and let him win this one. He's very very passionate about not circumcising and I feel like I'm less passionate about it so it would only be fair if it means this much to him. And oh boy, let me tell you I made his day lol! I had no idea! The research is actually pretty good, there isn't really a reason to do it. And it turns out there's a lot of men who are unhappy with having it done. OH's dad is but didn't circumcise any of his 3 boys. And APPARENTLY it can affect the relationship between the boy and his mom (which I don't necessarily think is true, but OH knew that would help push me over). I guess only like 30% of people are even doing it these days... Anywho, here's just one of the websites he showed me if you're interested:
https://www.askdrsears.com/topics/pregnancy-childbirth/whether-or-not-circumcise

Lei, so do you have the date for the surgery now? I'm confused..


----------



## momof1making2

Your one lucky lil thing to test twice in one month and I'm praying that you get that medicine in you on time! My testing date changed to the 21st btw...... Ahhhhh I hope we have another 3 BFP this month!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*MOMOF1* I told you that SOMEBODY on this thread has to have multiples :) MAYBE IT WILL BE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D:D:D:D:D

I need one of y'all to have them :) Lei and TypeA, you two go ahead and have multiples too :) BABIES GALORE! hehehe :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Beautifullei2

momof1making2 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Momof1- How exciting :headspin: I can't wait to hear about your :bfp:
> Did you have some nice big Follies?
> 
> Since I had my cycle so early on I test again on the 30th :haha:
> I just called &&&&&& the clinic doesnt open until 830 =/ 9 more minutes :haha:
> 
> Lei you're so sweet...... I had 4 very big follies, my lining is a 12 and my estrodiol was in the 500's, I'm so excited! However, the doc did sit me down and have the "multiples warning" conversion with me. Eek! I can't say I wouldn't be over the moon excited for twins but more than two AHHHHHHHHH LOLClick to expand...

That is freaking great!!! I am super excited for you!!! :happydance: :happydance: 4 big follies makes it that much more exciting because even though you may not get multiples..you still have 4 chances of catching that eggy!! AHHH :headspin: 
I would love multiples as well.. I MEAN twins is good although I would be nervous.. anymore than that.. I would be scared hahha.

Well that would make for 3 is myself, you & type a all get our :bfp: FXED!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna- The doctor set the surgery up so SHE has the date but didnt give it to me.. I was too excited to even ask when she said it was set up lol. Thankfully the hard part is over so I am just waiting for the hospital to call so I can go do my lab work & what not! :happydance:


ABout the multiples again.. my doc had that same talk with me cause he said that the 7.5mg of femara had my eggs going bananas. When i took that dosage in oct he said my chances where high for multiples FXED


----------



## Jenna_KA

I would looooove for one (or 2 or 3) of you to have multiples. More babiesssss! :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:
I can't wait for Grateful, Hopin4, and Allika to find out if they're team pink or blue. Isn't someone having an ultrasound soon?!?!

I forgot to answer Hopin4 about the cramping. I've been having regular contractions every night. They start around 6 and continue until I go to sleep. They aren't strong enough though, I can still talk through them. It just hurts like really bad AF cramps but nothing real unbarable and they haven't gotten any closer than 10 minutes apart. We're making progress though because at least they're contractions now rather than constant cramping and every night they seem to get a little bit stronger!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Jenna, have you been doing anything to make Draven come out?! You are doing great and staying positive. You don't have much longer AT ALL! Woot woot!

I have an appointment tomorrow morning! It's my first one so I will get an u/s and all that good stuff. I'm excited, I think it will make everything more real.


----------



## Jenna_KA

No, there isn't really much I can do now that I'm on bed rest. Took my BP just now though and its a little high at 132/82 and they said to call if it gets up to 130. So I'm going to take a shower and call them back, hopefully they'll just induce me already!!

Omg I can't wait to see your little beany baby!!! I went and got one exactly where you are and they jumped me forward to 9 weeks. Maybe you'll get the same free pass :) look carefully and you might see a couple little arms and legs! Ooh I can't wait!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- I cant wait to see U/S pics! <3

Yeahhh JENNAAAAA!!! What have you been doing to get little man out?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg I'm getting so irritated. It's been 4 hours since I called this morning asking to do with my pee sample and 45 minutes since I called to tell them my blood pressure is high and I haven't heard anything back yet. I'm giving them 30 more minutes and if I don't hear anything I'm calling AGAIN and telling them that I'm coming in and someone better see me. This is ridiculous. My regular doctor isn't in on Mondays so whoever the covering physician is is a dummy poop head. I'm very frustrated. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Girl if I were you I'd already be there in someone's face like YOU CAN'T IGNORE ME NOW!!!! I'M A PREGNANT WOMAN THAT'S ABOUT TO POP!! ;)


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna - :nope: They better answer you soon!!!!! Ridiculous to make a pregannt woman who is almost due wait like that. Hang in there girl....time must be going very slowly for you these last few days. I'm just so excited for you to meet Draven :flower:

Hopin4 - I CAN'T WAIT to see your ultrasound!!! What time is your appointment? Early I hope! :happydance: My first appointment is exactly 2 weeks after yours....torture!!!! LOL

Lei, Momof1, TypeA - I am so excited for you ladies...exactly 3 is what I'm hoping for! :happydance:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Stupid heads finally called me back. I had to make an appointment for tomorrow to bring it in and check my BP. If she would have called me back hours ago (since I DID call at 9:30 this morning) I would have been able to make an appointment today, but nooooo. So 8:30 tomorrow I'll bring in my jug o' peepee and we'll see what happens!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna that is ridiculous. You should have told them they are the ones making your bp go up. 


On the brighter side!!! My femara is ready & I'll start it tonight!!! Wahooooo


----------



## Jenna_KA

I know seriously lol. I started getting so irritated OH had to brush my hair for me to calm me down (its a comfort thing, I love having my hair brushed). I'm just so fed up with this pregnancy. I know I'm down to the last couple days, but I feel like I can't last another hour. I can't even dress myself... OH has to help me put my undies and pants on. He has to help me sit up in bed. I keep getting contractions but they're not real labor so its just useless pain. Ughhh.... Lol I'm so sorry for being such a whiner today girls. I'm really at my whitts end lol.

Lei, I'm SO happy you got that figured out, what a relief!! Back in the game, woot woot!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Your hair brushed???? I couldn't help but giggle just a bit hun. I like my head rubbed but I don't trust Dh to brush it. He would FIND a way to get it all tangled & knotted up hahaha. The last few days are something I don't remember all to well other than being swollen. Its a part I try & tune out because most women Are miserable in there last days of pregnancy. Just think though, he will be here very soon & you will have him in your arms.. then it will all be a thing of the past. Hopefully they induce you tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol yes brushed :) It feels so good haha. I've taught OH how to dry my hair too so on days where we're rushed and I'm running behind he dries my hair while I put on my make up hahaha. God bless him, he's so good to me. I'm not seeing my usual doctor tomorrow again, but it'll be the same one I saw last week and I really liked her. We'll see what my BP says and if its not high enough to go induce me I'm going to beg her to do so anyways. I hit 39 weeks today, I'm crying every day the last 4 days because I'be just had it. And if she STILL says no then I think I'm going to do the castor oil. I know I swore I would never do it but honestly I'd chew on glass right now if it meant having this baby today.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Dh dries mine too when I'm rushing . He tries to run his fingers through it when he dries it but ends up pulling my hair. I sit on the counter & do my make up while he blow dries!! Glad we have some good men lol!!!!

Well you were tiny to begin with sooooooo maybe they will see how uncomfy you are. Have they measured him to see how big he is?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Haha love it! We're so lucky aren't we :) So spoiled, its great.
No, they haven't and I really wish they did! She was supposed to at my 36 week appointment when she ran the US over my belly real quick to make sure he was head down. And my belly is measuring a little big too so now I'm freaking out like "Great, I'm going to have a giant monster baby."

Hopin4, what time is your US tomorrow??


----------



## momof1making2

I need to have a talk with OH and get him grooming me :haha:. You girls are lucky ducks! I'm kind of freaking about this multiples stuff eek but excited to see what happends!

Jenna- hang in there buttercup. I remember those last two weeks being torture but trust me,a time will come where you will actually miss the feeling of being pregnant right now!

Lei- I'm so excited for you to start popping the pills tonight woo hoo :headspin:

Typea- How are you doll, haven't heard from you since this morning.

Grateful,hopin, allika- Can you three give us the exact dates of your u/s so we can have those dates to look forward too? :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Momof1 I was so excited I already took them lol :) eek I can't wait. I pray it gives me more than one follie again!!!


Oh yes send the dates ladies & I'll add them to the front page!!!!! 


Jenna- yup very spoiled. Dh tells me he scared for when I get pregnant cause he's always rubbing my feet & back & he said its only gonna get worse lol


----------



## typeA TTC

i'm with momof1 - i'm afraid if i asked my DH to blow dry my hair he would just stare at me. I was soo busy at work today and literally just got home, so this might be a long post.

Lei - the same thing happened to me with all this pre authorization business. i stayed on the phone for hours getting everyone together to get the job done! ugh to insurance!

AFM - my estrogen is now over 200 so i go back tomorrow for another appt. If that 16mm follie is at 18mm i bet she will tell me trigger tomorrow night, with insemination on thursday. if it's not at an 18mm then i think she will tell me to come back wednesday and then trigger, with insemination on friday. i am secretly hoping that she waits so that the follie that is at 12 can catch up and get bigger - so that i will have 2 mature follies instead of one, but we shall see! my appt is at 9am tomorrow.

Alika - what did your OB say about the spotting? hoping everything is okay...i'm sure it's all you are able to think about until the doctor tells you it will all be okay.

momof1- some how in all this posting madness i missed that you had 4 LARGE FOLLicles! holy moly! that is awesome! have you had an IUI before? this will be my first, but i have read that it doesn't hurt so i told DH i would go it alone - he said that he would like to at least be in the room when we conceive....lol!!!

Jenna - you are so close! hoping they tell you something tomorrow. I'm thinking it will take them at least a day or so to do the results of the pee test, so you may have Draven before you even get the results from the 24 hr pee test. lol!

Looking forward to this month - i think it's going to be a good one for us ladies!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Typea- apparently they had this issue before but handled it in July before I knew anything about it! I'm just glad its taken care of now cause its a headache. I hope they don't trigger you until later because your follies will get to get bigger! You have come so far with this cycle! I pray we all get our :bfp: this month!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I just estimated my due date if I conceived this month!!! Its October 11th!!! I'm so over the moon & pray we get our :bfp: because that's 2 days before my 27th birthday!!!!! Call me crazy but I have been praying I have a bundle of joy around my birthday!!! Would be the best gift ever :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Woohoo!! Praying for 3 BFPs this month!

By the way, for those of you who ovulate naturally to feel your ovarie s every month holy cow! I can totally feel mine and told DH that I don't see how people do it that ovulate naturally! Lol! 

I heard that the trigger finishes maturing the follicles... Anyone else know about this? I'm hoping maybe it will be around 15 tomorrow (very wishful thinking) so it could possibly have a chance to ovulate. 

It's a new feeling for me to actually get a chance to conceive...up until now I've just been trying to find a medicine that works! So it will be interesting to see if we get pregnant this cycle! I told DH all the stars would have to align and we would be incredibly blessed to get prego this cycle but I am remaining positive. Looking forward to the IUI experience. 

By the way...did anyone see dateline last night - the piece called inconceivable where they transferred the wrong embryos to this woman who got pregnant with basically another woman's child. I just read about it online bc I'm waiting for them to post the actual episode. Cray cray!!


----------



## LDizzy30

Sorry I've been Mia but I had to go to Dallas this past weekend for my nieces open heart surgery. She is only 14 days old. It's been so hard on the family, especially my sis. This is her first baby. Her surgery went well and she is now off the ventilator and might possibly be able to actually take a bottle. 

I still have a lot of catching up to do on bnb, but it looks like the thread has been moving right along. You guys are always there for each other and it's amazing. I love this thread. :)


----------



## Allika

typeA TTC said:


> Woohoo!! Praying for 3 BFPs this month!
> 
> By the way, for those of you who ovulate naturally to feel your ovarie s every month holy cow! I can totally feel mine and told DH that I don't see how people do it that ovulate naturally! Lol!
> 
> I heard that the trigger finishes maturing the follicles... Anyone else know about this? I'm hoping maybe it will be around 15 tomorrow (very wishful thinking) so it could possibly have a chance to ovulate.
> 
> It's a new feeling for me to actually get a chance to conceive...up until now I've just been trying to find a medicine that works! So it will be interesting to see if we get pregnant this cycle! I told DH all the stars would have to align and we would be incredibly blessed to get prego this cycle but I am remaining positive. Looking forward to the IUI experience.
> 
> By the way...did anyone see dateline last night - the piece called inconceivable where they transferred the wrong embryos to this woman who got pregnant with basically another woman's child. I just read about it online bc I'm waiting for them to post the actual episode. Cray cray!!

I saw that episode! Creepy but I couldn't switch the channel. It hit very close to home and I was amazed by the couple and their decision that sounds so right but I am not sure if everybody else had acted the same way they did! Especially with all the health risk factors she had. 

Spotting is gone! I am relieved. I have a scan today, thinking this might be my last appointment at my RE before he sends me back to my regular OB! He was so fantastic and it was nice to get so much care and scans so early on.


----------



## Beautifullei2

typeA- Im sure you are feeling it alot more with the injections... Usually when I feel mine it hurts but it is tolerable. HOWEVER... I am afraid with this 7.5mg Femara lol. The 5mg made it hurt & when I first did the 7.5 it was a mess .... LITERALLY lol! 

LDIZZY- omg that is horrible! I am so sorry for all that your family is going through right now. :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*GOOD MORNING LADIES!!!*

I'm really, really loving ALL of the positive VIBES on this thread the past few days!! I just have such a great feeling. Let's keep up the great momentum!!! :happydance:

So it looks like we have a few appointments today!!! 

*Jenna* takes her jug-o-wee to the doc and gets a follow-up about her high BP - here's to hoping Draven is coming today!!! UPDATE US GIRL! :)

*TypeA* goes to get her follies checked, and she's hoping to wait a lil' bit to let 'em grow up a bit, what time is your appointment hun?

*Allika* gets another scan today!!! woot woot!! What time is that? And are you going to share your pics with us?!!?!?

On another note, *Lei* I'm so happy the pharmacy and insurance got all straightened out and that you were able to start last night!!! THIS IS GOING TO BE YOUR MONTH, I Just know it, it's going to be a Happy Birthday To Lei moment :):):)

*Ldizzy*, that is so awful!!! I cannot even imagine how difficult that has been for your sister, I will keep your family in my thoughts and prayers. Stay strong!!!!

*Momof1* I can't remember, when are you going to trigger? You're going to end up with triplets hehe ;) I'm just messin' with ya but you never know! Ahhh so exciting!

I have my first u/s and consult with my doc today, I'm so excited/nervous. The first one is always nerve wracking I'm sure, because it's when you truly find out if everything is ok. It's at 10:30, so in 2 hours!! Please please let everything look normal!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

momof1making2 said:


> I need to have a talk with OH and get him grooming me :haha:. You girls are lucky ducks! I'm kind of freaking about this multiples stuff eek but excited to see what happends!
> 
> Jenna- hang in there buttercup. I remember those last two weeks being torture but trust me,a time will come where you will actually miss the feeling of being pregnant right now!
> 
> Lei- I'm so excited for you to start popping the pills tonight woo hoo :headspin:
> 
> Typea- How are you doll, haven't heard from you since this morning.
> 
> Grateful,hopin, allika- Can you three give us the exact dates of your u/s so we can have those dates to look forward too? :hugs:

My 1st ultrasound will be on Jan. 22 at 3:30 p.m. Hopin4's is today and I can't wait to hear all about it and see a pic!!! I think Allika already had one before her vacation??? Allika when is your next ultrasound?

Lei - Yeay on the Femara!!

Jenna - I feel so bad for you right now. I know you are so uncomfortable you poor thing.... :hugs: I can't imagine!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- I cant wait until your u/s so we can see pictures of your little bean!

GRATEFUL- That date can't come soon enough! 

Lots of good things to come from all the wonderful ladies!!!!

Jenna How are you feeling today? What time is your appt?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks *Lei* :flower: I hope all looks normal. FX'd

I remember Jenna saying her appointment was at8:30 this morning - but I'm not sure what time zone she's in? I'm on EST so it's 9:15 here now meaning she should be there now if she's in my time zone!! :happydance:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Shes in Washington if Im not mistaking so I think she is an hour behind. I am in central time & its barely 8:30 here! Dang I want to hurry up & know what her doctor says!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I know it's driving me crazy too!!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> I know it's driving me crazy too!!!!!

lol!!! I hope they induce her cause Im sure she is ready for him to be here!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Omg, I know - I remember when I was pregnant with DS, those last two weeks were virtually unbearable. It's just so uncomfortable. Could you imagine with multiples?! Oye!


----------



## Beautifullei2

As much as I want multiples I would be so afraid of what it would do to my body! Its scary to think about it but I know it would be worth it. 

I added all upcoming appts to the front page so if I missed anyone please feel free to call me out lol :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Great job Lei, thanks for keeping up with all of us :) I'm leaving for my appointment now and will update as soon as I return, of course :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Great job Lei, thanks for keeping up with all of us :) I'm leaving for my appointment now and will update as soon as I return, of course :)

of course :hugs:

YAY I can't wait!!! :happydance: Hurry back now :winkwink:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ahhhhhh Hopin4 is getting her US right now!!!!! I can't wait to see the little squirt :) 

Yes, I'm in Washington. So its just after 7:30 here now (PST). On our way to our appointment with jug o' pee in hand! I need to put my pouty face on and try and get them to induce me! 

Can't wait to hear about all the appointments today I'm thinking about all you ladies! :flower:


----------



## Grateful365

Good luck today Jenna!!!! :thumbup:

FX'd Hopin4!!! Thinking of you right now!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Ahhhhhh Hopin4 is getting her US right now!!!!! I can't wait to see the little squirt :)
> 
> Yes, I'm in Washington. So its just after 7:30 here now (PST). On our way to our appointment with jug o' pee in hand! I need to put my pouty face on and try and get them to induce me!
> 
> Can't wait to hear about all the appointments today I'm thinking about all you ladies! :flower:

YESSS YOU DOO!!!! :blush: just tell them how uncomfortable you are & blah blah blah!!!!! SO then she will feel bad & say okay lets go to the hospital :thumbup: lol


----------



## Jenna_KA

I'm the baby in my family so I'm REALLY good at pitty parties when it comes to getting my way with my mommy, but doctors are so hard to crack!! I'll do my best though lol. Because I can't take thiiiiiissssss. And neither can OH!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> I'm the baby in my family so I'm REALLY good at pitty parties when it comes to getting my way with my mommy, but doctors are so hard to crack!! I'll do my best though lol. Because I can't take thiiiiiissssss. And neither can OH!!

Work it Momma Work it!!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Just got back from the dr. Follie is already a little passed an 18mm so we are a go for the IUI on Thursday. It's a little intense though because my FS is militant about the timing, to make sure it's done exactly on time. So they took blood and will test if I'm surging today. If I am, we will have the IUI tonight. If not, I will POAs tonight for ovulation, if I get a positive test then we don't BD tonight and we go in tomorrow for the IUI. If I get a negative then we BD tonight and IUI on Thursday at 11:30am (sperm has to be there at 10am) My trigger shot is tonight at 11:30pm. Ah! Good times! I'm getting so excited. 

My latest freak out is that for some reason the ovidrel has latex in it. I don't think I am allergic to latex but I do have sensitivity to the adhesive that's on latex band aids. I called the dr anyway to make sure and I'm waiting for them to call back. I'm taking the thing anyway because I never avoid latex except when it's a band aid. Ugh. If its not one thing it's another! And I'm thinking the latex would just be in the needle or packaging? I'll update after the dr calls back with my test results. Can't wait to hear about everyone else's appts!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

TYPEA-- YAY im so happy things went well & you have a nice big follie!!! :happydance: Now we can finally move forward with your cycle & I can get a testing date on the front page for you :winkwink:

I have been TRYING to sit here patiently to hear about everyones appt but dang it yall are taking forever haha!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg I'm FREAKING OUT!!!! I'm in the Dr office right now, the doctor is outside on the phone booking me a bed. They're going to induce me right now!!! I'm 3cm and 80% baby is at 0 station so he's really low. My BP is 150/88. Omg I'm freaking out!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Omg I'm FREAKING OUT!!!! I'm in the Dr office right now, the doctor is outside on the phone booking me a bed. They're going to induce me right now!!! I'm 3cm and 80% baby is at 0 station so he's really low. My BP is 150/88. Omg I'm freaking out!!!

YAYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :wohoo: :loopy: :holly: :thumbup: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :wohoo: :loopy: :holly: :thumbup: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :wohoo: :loopy: :holly:


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna_KA said:


> Omg I'm FREAKING OUT!!!! I'm in the Dr office right now, the doctor is outside on the phone booking me a bed. They're going to induce me right now!!! I'm 3cm and 80% baby is at 0 station so he's really low. My BP is 150/88. Omg I'm freaking out!!!

Everything will be fine and they will take good care of you and Draven. Your uncomfortable state is ALMOST OVER!!!!! :happydance::happydance: Be brave for Draven! You get to meet him probably today!!!!! If things get hard for you, just close your eyes and imagine holding him in you arms. You will get there and be so happy and pain-free. 

Best wishes to you for a good and quick labor Jenna. Your BNB ladies will be on pins and needles awaiting your news!!! SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## typeA TTC

Woohoo Jenna!! You are so there!! Everything will start coming pretty fast right now I would imagine so enjoy the ride! I know fear of the unknown is scary...but you can do this!! We will be praying for a safe and healthy delivery!!


----------



## momof1making2

Ahhhhhhh JENNA AHHHHHHH I'M SO EX CITED! :happydance: :happydance: :bodyb::dance::dance::yipee::headspin::smug::football::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy:\\:D/\\:D/:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:\\:D/:bunny::rain::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::football::headspin::friends::yipee::dance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Allika

Jenna! Jenna! Jenna! Draven Draven Draven! Jan 8th is a great day to have a baby!!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

In triage now, they took some blood so theyre waiting on the results before actually deciding to admit and induce me. I'm contracting pretty regularly already too even with out the pitocin. So we'll see what the bloodwork says and I'll let you all know!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> In triage now, they took some blood so theyre waiting on the results before actually deciding to admit and induce me. I'm contracting pretty regularly already too even with out the pitocin. So we'll see what the bloodwork says and I'll let you all know!

Can't wait to hear what they decide to do! I'll be blunt & just say this aint no walk in the park lol but it will be well worth the pain once he is in your arms :) Good luck today hun & I will be praying for a fast & safe delivery :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ladies-
It is with an extremely heavy heart that I am writing this. Unfortunately, I did not leave today's appointment with good news. I am measuring 3 weeks behind, and there is no heartbeat. The embryo is tiny and not developing.
I am going to lose the baby, it just hasn't happened yet.
The last m/c I had was very early on, at 5 weeks. I knew it was happening because I started spotting and that is what prompted me to get checked. 
This time, I have no signs. I still feel pregnant, my breasts are larger, i have a tiny bump, i'm exhausted, nauseaus, etc. My doctor said that is becuase my body is pregnant, just not developing the way it should.
She wrote me a prescription for lortab and said she believes the embryo is small enough for me to pass myself. I have to go in once the bleeding starts so that they can monitor it.
I am just crushed. There's no other way to say it.


Jenna - even though I am devastated, I am so happy for you, and will be checking in the rest of the day to see how things are going for you.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Ladies-
> It is with an extremely heavy heart that I am writing this. Unfortunately, I did not leave today's appointment with good news. I am measuring 3 weeks behind, and there is no heartbeat. The embryo is tiny and not developing.
> I am going to lose the baby, it just hasn't happened yet.
> The last m/c I had was very early on, at 5 weeks. I knew it was happening because I started spotting and that is what prompted me to get checked.
> This time, I have no signs. I still feel pregnant, my breasts are larger, i have a tiny bump, i'm exhausted, nauseaus, etc. My doctor said that is becuase my body is pregnant, just not developing the way it should.
> She wrote me a prescription for lortab and said she believes the embryo is small enough for me to pass myself. I have to go in once the bleeding starts so that they can monitor it.
> I am just crushed. There's no other way to say it.
> 
> 
> Jenna - even though I am devastated, I am so happy for you, and will be checking in the rest of the day to see how things are going for you.

Oh hunny I am so sorry to hear this :hugs: I can't even imagine the pain your feeling right now & I just want you to know that we are here for you! My heart aches for you hun & Im so sorry this happened. Lots & lots of :hugs: your way!!!


----------



## momof1making2

I don't have words to express how deeply sorry I am, my heat hurts so bad for you right now sweetie :hugs: :hug: hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: xoxoxo


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4 my heart is broken for you. I am at a loss for words. My heart hurts so bad right now with this news. I can't imagine how you are feeling right now......there are just no words. I am just so sad along with you...

:hugs:


----------



## Allika

Wow...Hopin, I am at loss of words! That's terrible news...and nothing can be said that will make this bearable!

This being your second MC, will they do all kinds of hormone checks on you to see what the issue is? Did they take blood today? When they measured your hcg, did they measure your progesterone as well?

Big hugs! Thinking of you!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks, ladies for your support.

Allika, my doctor suggested I don't get pregnant again until/unless they do some testing to figure out why. That being said, she advised that most insurance companies don't accept 'frequent miscarriages' as being covered unless you have 3 or more.

I didn't have bloodwork done today, she said the bloodwork would show I'm still pregnant because I am, and would show levels of 3 weeks behind where I actually am. I also wasn't being monitored regularly to check my levels.

I don't know what we will do from here. My DH is in denial and believes it's still possible for me to have a healthy pregnancy (it's not.)....so I'm dealing with that too. 


Jenna, how is it going?


----------



## momof1making2

Hopin. DH seems to be taking it hard, ugh I'm so sorry sweetie. I would give anything to reach through the comp right now and give you the biggest possible hug. Even though I know that there is nothing that can calm this pain in your heart :(. Just know that we girls sick together and will be here for you every smile and every tear along the way!!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Hopin- oh my. I'm so thinking of you during this difficult time. And I'm so sorry about DH. That has to be hard on top of everything else. I'm really happy though that you gave us an update so we can continue to help you through this process. My friend had 2 m/cs and then a healthy baby girl and then boy so I'm hoping the same for you in the future. I'll be thinking of you and DH as you take time to deal with this news.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg... Hopin, I am SO sorry. Words can't even express how I feel for you right now :'( I'll be praying for you and your DH through this difficult time and always remember we're here for you. I know I can't offer much being so far away but please let me know if there's anything I can do for you...

I feel kind of guilty now posting about myself, but I promised to keep you all updated.
I've officially been admitted, I'm in L&D hooked up monitoring my contractions. They're not too crazy right now, but either way they'll be starting me on pitocin! So its official. We're having a baby today!


----------



## typeA TTC

Woohoo!! This threads first baby!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna- Thats great! When are they going to start you on pitocin? or have they already started it? I bet it feels real now. Just think.. the next time you go home you will have a bundle of joy with you :)


----------



## typeA TTC

So the nurse just called, my estrogen is at 252 and I am not surging today. So BD tonight and take the ovidrel shot at 11:30pm (way past my bedtime) and then IUI on Thursday. One step closer to those lovely vag supps!!


----------



## momof1making2

Yay Jenna keep us posted girlie I CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## momof1making2

typeA TTC said:


> So the nurse just called, my estrogen is at 252 and I am not surging today. So BD tonight and take the ovidrel shot at 11:30pm (way past my bedtime) and then IUI on Thursday. One step closer to those lovely vag supps!!

yay typea I am so excited we get to share this cycle together fxed! And to answer your Queston from earlier, no, I have never had an iui but if this cycle sales that maybe what I am leading towards. So get bd ing girlie, both of our beds will be rocking tonight :haha:


----------



## momof1making2

Fails not sales lol dam phone


----------



## Jenna_KA

They've decided to not do the pitocin yet. She said I'm contracting enough already to where I don't need it. OH ran home for our bags and should be back any minute then we're going to go walk for a bit.


----------



## typeA TTC

Alika- didn't you have an appt today? How did it go?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Typea- yay!!!

Jenna are your contractions more on top of each other or the same?


----------



## Jenna_KA

They pretty much stopped so they started me on pitocin about an hour ago. So now I'm about back to where I was when I first got here. Every 3 minutes or so. Painful, but tolerable for now (not much longer though...)


----------



## Beautifullei2

About time!!! I'm going crazy here lol jk ;) 

Hopefully it works quickly. Once they gave me pitocin I had here 3 1/2 hours later!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol I highly doubt that'll be the case for me although I wish it was. Still the same.


----------



## Allika

Ladies, I don't have good news neither. Baby measures only 6mm and heartbeat is only at 80 plus the spotting I had yesterday turns out to actually look like a separation on screen. Dr. expects me to miscarry by this weekend. I am incredibly sad mixed with angriness.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:hugs: Allika, I'm here with you through this and know the exact feelings you are having in this moment. I am so, so sorry your appointment went this way, especially since you've been monitored so closely. Thinking of you and if you need to talk I/we are all here for you every step of the way. 

Jenna how's it going hun? It's hard for me to really be happy about much except putting a smiley face on for my DS, but your labor & delivery is also on the top of my mind so I want to know how it's going. 

I've spent the majority of my day crying so my eyes are very heavy, I hope I don't fall asleep before sweet baby Draven is here. Thinking of you.


----------



## typeA TTC

I'm so sorry to both of you! I can't even imagine! I'm happy we all found each other so at least we can continue to support each other through this roller coaster journey!!


----------



## Allika

I just hope I will pass it on my own and won't have to go through a D&C


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika I'm with you on this. My doc called me back this evening and said that she can't predict when I'll have the m/c but she doesn't think it'll be by the weekend since I haven't spotted and I still have pregnancy symptoms. I'm supposed to call her if it doesn't pass in the next week bc if it doesn't I have to go with a D&C. Keep us posted, if you can. I'm so so sorry.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I hope this doesn't offend those of you who don't believe, and if it does please tell me but this always helps me anytime I need lifting up:


God grant me the serenity 
to accept the things I cannot change; 
courage to change the things I can;
and wisdom to know the difference.

Living one day at a time; 
Enjoying one moment at a time; 
Accepting hardships as the pathway to peace; 
Taking, as He did, this sinful world
as it is, not as I would have it; 
Trusting that He will make all things right
if I surrender to His Will;
That I may be reasonably happy in this life 
and supremely happy with Him
Forever in the next.
Amen.


----------



## typeA TTC

Love!! Can I steal that for a prayer thread I'm on?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika- I'm so sorry hun!! You & hopin are in my prayers!!!

Hopin- I love that sweetie, thank you for sharing!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I want to also add that I truly am sorry for the loss of two beautiful ladies here! You both have been so comforting & supportive & I speak for everyone is saying that we plan to do the same for you! This was unexpected & I know its not easy but just know we will be here for you. To comfort you & support you all as you have done for us!! <3 


Jenna how's it going?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg, I typed out this huge thing saying how sorry I am for the both if you and how I pray that God will give you the strength to help the two of you and your DH through this, but OH deleted it on accident and I can't type it out again right now :'( 


I'm at about a 6 last time they checked and they broke my water. I havr my epidural which is good because I'm contracting like CRAZY!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Your moving pretty quickly hun!! I bet you are all better now that you got that. I hope to wake up to a new baby!


----------



## typeA TTC

Jenna- I heart that you are posting DURING labor!! You go girl!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I'm not sleeping very well. All I seem to be able to dream about is the baby. I don't understand how you can be given such a beautiful, precious gift only to have it taken away in an instant. It's just not fair. I wish I had never received it to begin with. It's so difficult to look at my DS, and how sweet & perfect he is, and not think about how sweet & perfect this baby would've been. 
It doesn't help that I still Feel pregnant either. What a miserable feeling. 

I'm sorry ladies I promise I won't be like this forever. I just don't understand how this happened. I know everything happens for a reason. I just don't feel comforted by that right now. 

Jenna, I have to imagine baby Draven is here by now??? We need to see pics immediately!! I'm sorry this black cloud is hovering over this thread during this moment you've been waiting for so long. We should be nothing but thrilled, and please know that I am for you. I can't wait to hear how everything went. :hugs:


----------



## Allika

I cant sleep neither....

I have to say that even though this pregnancy was not with a positive outcome I am still glad it happened. When we were TTCing for 16 months with no sign of a positive pregnancy test it was worse for me. I thought I wasn't able to conceive and could never have children. At least now I know it's possible...the Femara worked for me, we didn't need an IUI. The fertilized egg implanted in the uterus, no ectopic pregnancy....a lot of things went right and I feel like this is not the end of the road.....

With IF especially when Chlomid failed I often felt hopeless. I don't feel hopeless right now! I am upset and angry but I have high hopes that we will have a baby someday.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Jenna I'm checking first thing this morning to hear news of baby Draven!! I can't wait to hear all about it, I'm sure you're resting right now. You sure did set the expectations for the rest of us to update bnb while in labor ;) I hope mom and baby are doing perfect and I look forward to seeing pictures!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Dude. Am I the only one wondering about Draven?!?!?!?!?!!??!?! It's driving me crazy!! ;)


----------



## momof1making2

Allika- I am so sorry you are going through this as well, both of you girls are in my prayers and I hope this only makes you stronger women. Sending one million :hugs: your way!

Hopin- never feel sorry for venting sweetheart, I would think something was wrong with you if you weren't venting right now. I know I would loose sleep as well honey. You can talk to us anytime about your feelings, both good and bad xoxo.

Jenna- I can't to see your next post because I know it will be welcoming sweet baby Draven Marcus into the world xoxo!


----------



## momof1making2

Dude, your not alone :haha:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

LOL, thanks Momof1 :D


----------



## typeA TTC

I'm up! Waiting for updates! I had to take my trigger shot last night at 11:30pm. I'm concerned that I didn't get enough of the vial in me...ugh. DH was trying to get the air bubble out and accidentally squirted a little out. I freaked but there was still a lot injected. So I guess I don't have a latex allergy because I'm still alive! :). I feel quite nauseous this morning, other than that I feel nothing. 


No apologies hopin and Alika! I think you have to feel everything before you get to move on. I'm so prayerful that whatever is supposed to happen with your body will happen soon so you can see where you will go from here!

Love all you ladies and will be thinking of you today! Can't wait to see baby draven!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I slept in today so I just got to work BUT I did see on facebook that she had him :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ok, good, glad everything is ok.


----------



## Grateful365

Allika - There are no words. I am so broken hearted for you. I think you have a fantastic attitude for what you are going through. I agree that you will have your baby someday and it's great that you know you can get pregnant.

Hopin - I agree you have EVERY RIGHT to vent out how you feel and we want you too! We are right here with you and here for you every step. 

I am so anxious to hear aout Draven....is he here yet?!?!:flower:


----------



## Beautifullei2

I know but now I am anxious to hear about delivery & all that fun jazz :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- Never apologize for venting hun! We ALLLL have had our moments & you deserve to have yours. You have every right to be feeling the way you do. Although I can't answer why because as you have read before.. I ask that WHYYYY question way to often. You just vent as much as you need to & we will be here for you <3 :hugs:

Allika- You are right! I sometimes tell DH that I wonder if I can even have kids too. Even though I already have one it has taken us soooo long to have another & just makes me think negatively about the whole situation. I have to admit I LOVE your positive outlook on things. I try & tell myself everything happens for a reason but then sometimes I just want to slap myself for saying it lol. 

TypeA- I think you are okay hun :winkwink:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ok, this thread is WAY too quiet in today! ugh!

I have been doing some research this morning on when I can start using Clomid to start TTC again. I want to start trying agian as soon as possible. The only thing holding me back is that I still have to wait to pass this embryo naturally. If that doesn't happen by Tuesday, my doctor said I need to call and go in for a d&c. FX'd this happens as quickly and painlessly as humanly possible! I'm ready to get back in the game with you ladies!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Ok, this thread is WAY too quiet in today! ugh!
> 
> I have been doing some research this morning on when I can start using Clomid to start TTC again. I want to start trying agian as soon as possible. The only thing holding me back is that I still have to wait to pass this embryo naturally. If that doesn't happen by Tuesday, my doctor said I need to call and go in for a d&c. FX'd this happens as quickly and painlessly as humanly possible! I'm ready to get back in the game with you ladies!

I was thinking the SAME thing!! Extremely quiet! 

Im glad that you are ready to get back in te game! How is your DH doing today? I know you mentioned before that he was in denial? Fxed it happens naturally & you wont need to D&C. What type of research did you find???

Oh so I go for my surgery on the 7th of Feb. Its a ways away but AF is due on the 30th so even though Im on femara Im scared if it does end in a bfp.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Where is Jenna?!!?!?!? I'm dying over here, so glad you are friends with her on FB or I'd be worried by now for sure!!

I really want to be pregnant, obviously, and while this situation sucks, I'd like to start TTC again ASAP. DH is doing much better, thankfully. He was just having a very hard time accepting what happened.

I'm kind of torn on whether I want it to happen naturally or have a d&c. I've heard that you're more fertile after a d&c? That could be wrong though. In my research I found that it's pretty safe to start trying Clomid again during your first cycle after you mc. SO that's my plan. I'm going to ask my doc though when I see her next week.

I was going to ask you about your surgery, I'm so glad you got it scheduled! So are you hoping you don't get your bfp this cycle then? I think you should just know that whatever happens, happens for a reason - so if you do get your bfp, be happy for it. I had to have my appendix removed when I was 6 months pregnant with DS and I was so scared bc of all of the meds (i was on morphine!) but everything ended up fine! It always seems to end up being ok.

Also, are you temping?


----------



## Beautifullei2

I know!! I want to know how everything went =) 

Glad he is doing better today. I can't imagine going through that but with any passing denial plays a factor.

I would definately ask your doctor about that. I think as long as it wasnt an eptopic then you should be okay to start trying again :) 

It's not that I dont want to get my :bfp: per say but I think that fear in the back of my mind is what IF I do & I end up losing it from the surgery. I have a consult with my doctor on the 30th to go over the surgery so I will know by then if I am or not which Im kind of thankful for. It will be something brought up if I get my :bfp: I guess it being almost 2 years that we have been trying & not one BFP yet so if I got it & then that happened I know I would be devastated. 

I am temping but I forgot to this morning.. Well technically I woke up an hour later than usual & then forgot cause I jumped out of bed.. I was up all night peeking in on Jenna lol


----------



## lune_miel

What an up and down emotional past few days for our threadbuddies.:hugs:

Seems like forever since last month, finally Oing today! I hope we caught that eggy and now begins the 2ww...


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yeah I know what you mean. You always want to do everything in your power to make a :bfp: a sticky one. I still want you to get yours though :) I still believe this month is going to be a magical one for all of you ladies! 

LOL! I'm going to temp this time too, well once I can. I know my body will be out of whack for a while. I think that is so frustrating. You go from being pregnant to not being able to try to get pregnant for like a month! Ugh.


----------



## Beautifullei2

lune_miel said:


> What an up and down emotional past few days for our threadbuddies.:hugs:
> 
> Seems like forever since last month, finally Oing today! I hope we caught that eggy and now begins the 2ww...

YES very up & down but with eachother it helps ease all our ups & downs :hugs:

Be sure & let me know when you will be testing! Gld :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:wave: lune, are you using opk's or temping? GL to you, hope this is your month! :flower:


----------



## Beautifullei2

I really need to get into the swing of temping again.. being off for 2 months really has me being lazy about it. Im reading up on things trying to see what else I can add to the mix.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Share what you find! :) I wanna be uber prepared whenever I can get back in the swing of things.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Most of the stuff I am finding is stuff majority of us already know =/ NO lubricants, NO smoking, No drinking, Lower caffeine intake. blah blah blah lol! 

*MUCINEX* I did read on another thread that mucinex helps thin the CM & has helped some women conceive. I tried it one cycle but I didnt start it until 2 days before O... I think they say to start it 5 days before O & then stop taking the day you O.

ILL add more once I find more:)

*Co-enzyme Q10*

This famous antioxidant has been shown to improve egg quality, predominantly in older women, helping them to become more fertile. Antioxidants are beneficial in neutralizing free radicals, which may destroy the integrity of the egg or the sperm. In this way, Co-enzyme Q10 also helps men with certain types of infertility. And the great benefit is that it will improve your hair and skin as well as your overall health.


*Astragalus*

Astralagus is a traditional Chinese medicinal herb that is an adaptogen, meaning that it protects the body against various disorders. Besides supporting the healthy immune function, astragalus also improves sperm count, and enhances the chances of pregnancy.


*Saw Palmetto*

Saw Palmetto increases women&#8217;s fertile age and helps men have stronger hormones. It also fights against prostate cancer and reduces hair loss.


----------



## lune_miel

Hopin4ABump said:


> :wave: lune, are you using opk's or temping? GL to you, hope this is your month! :flower:

Temping and opk's. Here's the link to my FF chart. Just tried Pre-seed and Mucinex.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40f499


----------



## Beautifullei2

Im def. going to do mucinex again!!!! I was reading alot more on it right now & I am going to give it a go. If I can get my cm ready for those swimmer maybe more will be waiting when my egg is released. I must say I am already starting to feel things churning in there.. DANG 7.5 MG ;-)

LUNE- I LOVE <3 preseed!!! The first time I tried it though we used to much lol.. whoops! Talk abotu slippery


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lei, how do you know when you are 5 days pre-o, for the Mucinex?? Sorry if I sound like a dummie.

Also, with preseed, do you only use this if you need lube? Sorry if that's TMI, but does it have any benefit aside from being sperm-friendly unlike KY?


----------



## Beautifullei2

I usually O around the 14th so I would start mine on CD10. If you have a general idea of when You O then use that to help determine when to start it. 

As for the preseed we used it because it helps the swimmers live longer.. it didnt hurt the guys so why not :)


----------



## lune_miel

I've read mixed reviews for Preseed. Some are convinced it helped them get their BFP so I figured it was worth a shot, esp since Clomid can make EWCM non-existent.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Me and Draven are doing well. He's so beautiful. I had to have a c-section. I've had 2 hours of sleep in 30 hours and I'm doped on pain meds so I will update more later just didn't want to keep you all waiting anymore.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Me and Draven are doing well. He's so beautiful. I had to have a c-section. I've had 2 hours of sleep in 30 hours and I'm doped on pain meds so I will update more later just didn't want to keep you all waiting anymore.

Congrats hun!!! Big Hugs from Texas :hugs: <3


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna_KA said:


> Me and Draven are doing well. He's so beautiful. I had to have a c-section. I've had 2 hours of sleep in 30 hours and I'm doped on pain meds so I will update more later just didn't want to keep you all waiting anymore.

Wonderful to hear from you Jenna and SO HAPPY to hear you and Draven are well!! Yeay! :happydance: Try to get some rest and we will be loking so forward to pictures when you are feeling better!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Share what you find! :) I wanna be uber prepared whenever I can get back in the swing of things.

They had a big study on walnuts not long ago and found it improves sperm quality. I had DH eat them at work everyday about a month or so before we got our BFP....no sure that did anything, but who knows!!!

Here is the study:
https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/249191.php


----------



## Hopin4ABump

YAY Jenna!!! So glad you are both doing well!!!!! I'm sure he is gorgeous.

Really looking forward to hearing all about your adventure when you're rested. Take the time you need to heal and take care of yourself and baby. <3 Thanks for checking in with us!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful, thanks do you, my DH better get used to chowing down on some walnuts :D


----------



## typeA TTC

We use conceive plus. I like it too!


----------



## typeA TTC

Yeah Jenna! Glad that everything is well!

Man, this day is dragging and I'm dragging! Ugh!


----------



## momof1making2

Yay JENNA, congrats darlin! I can't wait to hear all about it and see a pic of the little bugga! :hugs:


----------



## momof1making2

Lune- welcome back! Our O days are the same this month, how cool!

So I need a vent fest!
First off I am in so much pain today passing those four large eggies out of my right ovary but that's not why I want to vent. I enjoy the pain if it brings me a baby :). OH is making me feel so un-sexy! It seems as though ttc is such a job now. We bd last night and it was fine but today.......UGH.......this morning we planned to wake up and bd but when we tried he couldn't keep it up no matter how hard I tried to work my stuff because he was afraid of dd coming in because it was in the morning. So, we tried again this afternoon and he was soft for half of it ( TMI alert) he started to go in after a heavy make out session and couldn't perform he kept getting soft then MIRACULOUSLY he got off (somehow). I wanted to try again tonight but its agonizing lately. I think I'll be fine with doing it last night and this afternoon and then attempt to tomorrow night when we get to Florida. But damn it makes me hate bd and I freaking love bd. I feel like he is not attracted to me or something even though he assures me that is not it and it is simpl just the pressure of "having to perform". I know I'Ma nice looking girl and i have never felt self conscience but that's HOW I FEEL LATELY; DISGUISING AND UN-sexy. Ugh our sex life use to be amazing and it seems like ttc has ruined it. Ugh, sorry girls this happends to me every month and I just had to vent :cry: I really thought bd would be the easy part with ttc but it feels as though its the worst!

Anyways I'm Florida bound in the morning woo hoo! I really need it during this TWW. I hope the Disney 5k doesn't jeopardize this month with ttc, I wish I had never signed up but its to late now and my friend would be upset because we are doing it together. I will take it easy and enjoy the rest of vaca. My posts will be minimal until I return on the 18th but I'll pop in here and there on my phone.

One last thing: (another TMI alert :haha:)
I think I have a yeast infection- is that going to hurt his spermy's swimming around in me? I hope it doesn't prevent conception, do you girls know anything on that?
SORRY FOR SUCH A LONG POST!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Momof1- first off, have a great vacation!!! I'm sure it will help your tww fly by!!

As for the BD session! I think it comes along with TTC. Try not telling him when your at your fertile peak so he doesn't feel preasured. Before when dh knew when I OEd he would always have issues or we would be in the middle of it & he would go soft. Like you I thought it was me even though he assured me it wasn't. He later told me that he just felt so pressured with it & all he could think about was having a baby. Now that I don't tell him when I O , he has been a lot better & it brought the fun back into our sex lives. Not to mention the new products I'll be buying this Friday :)


----------



## momof1making2

Awww thanks hun, I should try that! New products. How exciting! I need me some new products lol :haha:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lol I'll send your her order info to get more!! She is actually gonna bring me some tonight so I'm gonna have to share what goodies I got :)


----------



## typeA TTC

I completely agree momof1. I have been scared about that as well. So far so good with DH but we also use different "goodies" to hopefully help the process. But I agree before TTC BDing was ALOT different!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I can't really catch up, still really exhausted and in pain. I have a fever of 100.3 and my O2 is only 91.
Sorry it took me so long to finally post this. I woke up for my appointment yesterday morning at 6:30AM and didn't get to sleep until 8:00AM this morning. Plus labored hard, pushed hard, AND they had me on morphine all day! I haven't even been able to keep my eyes open while feeding. Feeling better now though.
So, here's what happened! They got the pitocin going, I got my epidural, then things started REALLY going. They said it's a good thing I had an epidural 'cause I was contracting like crazy. By 11:00PM I was ready to push. I pushed for 2 hours in different positions, my doctor said I was doing a GREAT job pushing, you could see the top of his head but he just wasn't descending. So she called in the other doctor for a second opinion. His head was just too big and it was cocked to the side a smidge. Sooo they sent me in for a c-section at 1:15AM. The epidural wasn't numbing me right though, so they tried the spinal tap. The spinal tap had me nice and numb, but they couldn't get it up as high as they like it to be. It was numb where they make the incision, but not all the way up so we decided to just go for it. BUUUUT right in the middle of getting him out I could feel a LOT of pain! OH yelled at the anesthesiologist to put me to sleep, so within 30 seconds I was out. They had to put me under (along with a lovely breathing tube) so I didn't get to experience him coming out, but I'm just so glad he's okay. On January 9th, 2013 at 2:21AM Draven Markus was born at 8lbs 4oz and 20.5in. At 3:00AM OH and the nurse were waking me up back in the room and there he was :) I sobbed like a big baby!! Omg, I was crying HYSTERICALLY. I can't believe I have a son...

Love you guys! :)
 



Attached Files:







DSCN2182.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 16









DSCN2198.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 15









DSCN2202.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 14









307562_321494787960242_979400251_n.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 14









400168_489344001107527_1838937138_n.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## momof1making2

Oh my gosh Jenna, what a heart pulling experience! I am so glad you and baby are ok and he is just beautiful! Congrats Darling! You are one strong woman! Thanks for the update xoxo!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Jenna!!!! What a beautiful baby you've produced!! He's simply gorgeous. I'm so so happy for you. What an incredible journey you went through to get here. It's an inspiration to all of us!!! 
Thanks for the update. Make sure you get plenty of rest when you can, I'm sure you're still exhausted! When do you get to go home? 
:hugs: to you my friend. I have happy tears in my eyes while typing this, and that's refreshing. <3


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Momof1, I'm sorry you've been struggling like you have with DH in the bedroom. Lei makes a good point though, it's so much pressure on the men when TTC as well. I'd never really thought of that side of it. 
I remember when we had been TTC for about 10 months, and we were wondering why in the world I hadn't gotten pregnant yet. I have a son, so we "knew" it wasn't me. So we went for SA, and testing for me etc, fairly certain something was 'wrong' with DH's swimmers. I remember DH being a nervous wreck. He was terrified that HE would be the reason why we wouldn't conceive. Then we got his SA back and everything was normal. I'll never forget that day because he was celebrating. And he didn't realize that his celebrations were my fears, it was ME, not him, that had something 'wrong'. I guess your story paired with mine just makes me realize even more that it takes teamwork and being there for each other through this crazy roller coaster ride. It's not easy!! Next month will mark 1 year we've been TTC. It will be nice when our BD'ing goes back to being about fun instead of being on a mission!!! Lol. 
Sorry for the huge post ladies. Sleep continues to escape me. :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Awwww Jenna he is so precious! Im glad you & Draven are doing okay. I bet that felt like a long delivery going through all that. Thankfully everything turned out fine! Awwww your a mommy! :D <3 Im just so happy for you hun!


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna - Draven is GORGEOUS!!! Congratulations!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Thank you so much for posting those awesome photos - and while your still at the hospital recovering!! You ARE a strong lady! AND a proud mommy now too!! So happy for you!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Last night, I went out in the garage to put the dog to bed and he went running after something in the garage. All the sudden a BAT swooped by my head and was flying all over the place. Well I am EXTREMELY afraid of bats (I've had one fly down and get stuck in my hair before! LOL) so I screamed, got real excited and slammed the door shut. Went and got DH out of bed to go put the dog away cuz I wasn't going back out there. My heart was beating so fast for a few minutes because it really startled me! Well shortly after that, I got some pretty intense cramping and it went on for 3 to 4 hours. It really has me a little on edge this morning and I'm going to call my doctor here in a minute. I feel good this morning though.....


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful I hope everything is okay! Maybe you pulled a muscle when you jumped :winkwink:


I have been cramping BAD since yesterday.. Last night I was having trouble sleeping & I think its my ovaries gearing up to O. However I wont O until next week. I told DH we are gonna start our BD race today :) & he is thrilled lol. I want to get as much swimmers as possible because no telling how bad I will be hurting once I actually O. That femara really puts me on overdrive <3


----------



## lune_miel

Momof1making2- I can totally relate. I planned to BD for 5 days leading up to O this month, but of course, so easy to plan than what happens in real life. My DH also having performance issues, maybe it would be better to not tell him when it's O time, but I feel like I have to so we don't miss it.

Also mad that I wasn't getting EWCM on the Clomid and I kept forgetting to take the Mucinex until 1 day before O and day of, so of course now I wake up today and finally have EWCM but my temp is already up.

Here's to praying Preseed and nature were enough!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful, I'm thinking of you. You didn't have any bleeding or anything right? I'm sure it's just growing pains <3 keep us posted. 

My sister just found out she's having a girl. I'm stupidly angry and jealous.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika, are you doing ok hun?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- How are You?? Have you managed to try & sleep yet? :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi Lei, I'm ok. Sleep is still not happening. Every time I close my eyes I'm still pregnant and then I wake up crying. Not pleasant. But other than that things are getting better. Just waiting.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Hi Lei, I'm ok. Sleep is still not happening. Every time I close my eyes I'm still pregnant and then I wake up crying. Not pleasant. But other than that things are getting better. Just waiting.

I bet having the symptoms doesnt help at all. Did you start the medicine the doctor gave you. Im not sure about how all that works so forgive all the questions lol? When you start the medicine is it suppose to make you misscary quickly? Or is something they give you to help things along?


----------



## typeA TTC

Jenna!!! What an adventure, but I'm so happy everyone is okay and healthy!!! About to head to the IUI. I'm nervous about DHs sample. The quantity was a little low....anyone know what can help this? Last time it was too but his count was amazing. I'm hopeful.


----------



## Beautifullei2

typeA TTC said:


> Jenna!!! What an adventure, but I'm so happy everyone is okay and healthy!!! About to head to the IUI. I'm nervous about DHs sample. The quantity was a little low....anyone know what can help this? Last time it was too but his count was amazing. I'm hopeful.

Wahoo for IUI!!!! what was his count?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lei, the only meds she gave me were pain meds. Nothing to induce the mc. It's ok for the questions, it's new to me too bc my last mc happened naturally. Ill get the D&C next week if it doesn't happen naturally. How is your cramping? 

TypeA that's so exciting!!! Woot!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Best of luck TypeA!!!


----------



## Allika

Hi Guys, I have been silently following along. 

So excited Draven is here! He is beautiful!!! 

Hopin, we're in the same boat...waiting for my body to take care of things naturally but not feeling to confident. So we'll see if D&C is the next step. If I do need to have the D&C, I will ask my Dr if we can do the fetal testing. Usually it's supposed to be 3 MCs before testing is done but I am confident my Dr will agree to having it done. I love him. He approached us so proactive and doesn't try and mess around. He immediately prescribed Chlomid 150 and after one cycle immediately said 'Next' and prescribed Femara 7.5. He even said we could do IUI immediately even though my husband's SA was good. We opted not to do IUI and got pregnant just with the Femara and BDing but I am grateful he suggested it. We're only 26&27 so it's not common that Dr's move that quickly. So, having said that I am so confident with my Dr, I am not nearly as crushed as I was when the Chlomid didn't work....We got pregnant once it will happen again is my attitude and with such a proactive Dr, I feel like we are all on the same page.

It matters so much to have a good Dr by your side!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Lei, the only meds she gave me were pain meds. Nothing to induce the mc. It's ok for the questions, it's new to me too bc my last mc happened naturally. Ill get the D&C next week if it doesn't happen naturally. How is your cramping?
> 
> TypeA that's so exciting!!! Woot!!!

Ohhh okay!! Atleast they gave you the pain meds though incase it does happen naturally. You wont be so uncomoftable. :hugs:

Did you read up more as far as conceiving fast after a d&c? I know you had mentiond before that it could help you conceive faster.


Allika- I am loving your positive attitude! How did the femara 7.5 treat you?? This is my second month on it & I love it because I can feel whats going on but once I hit O.... It hurts like hell! Worth it I suppose if it ends in a :bfp:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thank you ladies, I can't believe how in love I am. And OH is doing so great at helping me and Draven. I do what I can on my own but even rolling over kills me because of the incision. I'm feeling much better now than I did earlier today though, mostly because I've had food and they took me off the morphine. My temp continues to fluctuate so we're keeping an eye on that, may have to go for a 24hr round of antibiotics if it jumps back up. 

Hopin and Allika, I continue to keep you in my thoughts and prayers while I'm here. 

Grateful: Let us know what happens with that cramping.

Lei: It sounds like you're gearing up already! I hope your O this cycle isn't real painful but hopefully you'll release 2 eggies. I wish you were being monitored so we'd know.

TypeA: Woooohooooo for the IUI! The day has FINALLY come!


----------



## Allika

> Allika- I am loving your positive attitude! How did the femara 7.5 treat you?? This is my second month on it & I love it because I can feel whats going on but once I hit O.... It hurts like hell! Worth it I suppose if it ends in a :bfp:

I didn't feel any side effects while taking it but I did feel it on my ovary the day I ovulated. It hurt like for a day or two...Overall much better than Clomid....
A friend of mine miscarried last week of October and got pregnant the cycle after. She is now 9 weeks so conceived around Nov 20th...she misscarried naturally and didn't need a D&C. Online I read different things when it comes to conceiving after MC...it depends on your Dr. Most Dr's don't recommend to get pregnant right away because of the lining but mainly because of the psyche. I can see us doing a cycle without Femara but def not with condoms and such. I am surely not using condoms after we haven't had any luck for a year. If it happens naturally in the first month then so be it!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna- Glad you are feeling a little better?? Hopefully your incision will start feeling a little better with time so you can get to moving around more. When do they plan on releasing you from the hospital? 
I know I kind of wish I was being monitored so that way I can see how mny eggies I have.. I think it will be from my Left side because although both ovaries are aching, I am having more pain in my left side. FXED

Allika- Clomid gave me nasty side affects but femara just gives me headaches which is bearable. In oct when I had this high of a dosage I felt it bad.. I started having insane cramps & was hunched over.. then it got really bad for about an hour & then nothing.. The big sign was all the spotting I was having my doc confirmed I had just released 2 big ol' follies! Hoping this month we can actually catch them :D


----------



## Allika

> Allika- Clomid gave me nasty side affects but femara just gives me headaches which is bearable. In oct when I had this high of a dosage I felt it bad.. I started having insane cramps & was hunched over.. then it got really bad for about an hour & then nothing.. The big sign was all the spotting I was having my doc confirmed I had just released 2 big ol' follies! Hoping this month we can actually catch them :D

Wow, 2 mature ones on Femara the first time that's fantastic! I am really hoping this month you will catch an egg! We need some good vibes in this thread!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika said:


> Allika- Clomid gave me nasty side affects but femara just gives me headaches which is bearable. In oct when I had this high of a dosage I felt it bad.. I started having insane cramps & was hunched over.. then it got really bad for about an hour & then nothing.. The big sign was all the spotting I was having my doc confirmed I had just released 2 big ol' follies! Hoping this month we can actually catch them :D
> 
> Wow, 2 mature ones on Femara the first time that's fantastic! I am really hoping this month you will catch an egg! We need some good vibes in this thread!Click to expand...

Yes mam'!! :) I O on my own but the doctor originally put me on clomid just to mature the quality of the egg (Cd 5-9) ... did 3 rounds & still nada. He suggested femara & 2 cycles on 5mg still produced great eggs :) It was my choice to go up to 7.5mg because he had told me the higher the dosage the more chance of more than 1 egg.. Of course I said yes lol! I am thankful I have such a wonderful doctor just like you. I am only 26 so when we first met he told me we could either let things go naturally & slowly or if I decided I wanted to go fast to let him know. Thankfully he is so understanding.
DH is going to be 32 in march & since we are having so many issues with his swimmers we definately want it sooner than later since we want 2 more. His spermies are good now & have only improved since we first started getting his SA's.. Now we just have to wait until its "our time" which is taking FOREVER =/


----------



## Grateful365

Just a quick update...the doctor is sending me for an ultrasound tomorrow at 4:15p.m. (beacuse of the heavy cramping last night) to be on the safe side because I am going out of state next week for work.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yay grateful!!!! I'm so happy you'll get to see your bean and get piece of mind before your trip. I can't wait to see pics!! What time zone are you in?


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey ladies! That was a quick attempt at making a baby ever! Very painless and I'm now resting in my bed because I'm crazy thinking this wil actually help matters!! :). DHs count was really good. Pre-wash was 141 with 78 motility. Post wash was 171 with 97 motility.


----------



## Beautifullei2

grateful- cant wait to see pictures :) 

TypeA- Wahoo!! Glad it went well. Your hunnys count was PERFECT!!!! I think this is it for you <3


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Yay grateful!!!! I'm so happy you'll get to see your bean and get piece of mind before your trip. I can't wait to see pics!! What time zone are you in?

Thanks Hopin4. I'm in EST zone.


----------



## Grateful365

typeA TTC said:


> Hey ladies! That was a quick attempt at making a baby ever! Very painless and I'm now resting in my bed because I'm crazy thinking this wil actually help matters!! :). DHs count was really good. Pre-wash was 141 with 78 motility. Post wash was 171 with 97 motility.

Congrats! Looking forward to your BFP! :happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I agree with Lei, typeA, this is IT for you!!!

Grateful, good I am too! Will be on pins & needles to see your precious baby.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Grateful, how exciting getting to see your little baby before the trip! Can't wait to see :D 

TypeA wow great sperm count this sounds very hopeful! So what's your testing day then?!

Lei, maybe you can just call them and make the same complaints as last time and they'll have you come in :haha: I think they might be sending me home tomorrow, I don't really know. They don't really answer me when I ask lol. But I was told its generally about 48hrs after delivery. Theyll be coming in tonight to take out my staples. And I took a shower and put on real PJs rather than just a hospital gown and ohhh boy does it feel good! So we'll see what they say in the morning!


----------



## typeA TTC

I'm not sure. Have to go in tomorrow and confirm the follicle collapsed and I ovulated. So I think they will tell me when my beta is going to be. I'm probably going to test before the beta. When should i test??


----------



## typeA TTC

Jenna- yeah for real pjs!!! I bet the feel so good! How are you and Braden and DH?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna- I would BUT since its my FS & not my OB they will charge 250 just for a 2min ultrasound. :( it sucks!!!!! I could tell them its a cyst cause then my insurance will covet it but I think the doctor knows better lol. Blah!!!!!! I don't know but I'm gonna jump DHs bones when he gets home so we can start our BD session lol!!!

Staples??? Ouch that just sounds painful hun! Are you breastfeeding?


----------



## Jenna_KA

TypeA, do you know generally how many DPO do they do the beta?? I think you should do a FRER maybe 10 or 11 DPO.. it'll be just enough time to where it COULD show positive, but still too early to where if its negative you still have plenty of time, you know? OH is being SUCH a great help with Draven and me since I can't do a lot by myself. Poor guy must be so tired :( Draven is doing great, waking up and fussing a lot more than yesterday which is good actually lol. Yesterday I couldn't get him to stay awake! And me, I'm doing alright. Still very sore of course but as long as I take my pain meds on time its tolerable. 

Lei, that suuuucks! :( Sometimes I wish I just had an at home ultrasound lol! Enjoy your BD madness this week!! Lol yes, staples :( I'm so afraid of when they take them out its gonna huuuurt! Yes, I'm breastfeeding and Draven is great at it! He dozes off the entire time so feeding sessions are very off and on, but the lactation consultant said he's doing great for his first day (yesterday). 

I hope everyone else is doing well I'm sorry if I'm leaving some of you out I'm really trying to stay on top of it in here but I've obviously not been on much lol. <3 Love you all!


----------



## Beautifullei2

So glad he is latching on!! DD wasn't & it hurt after a while ....hahaha ahhh the life of a baby, if I could eat , sleep & poo ..even do it all at the same time I would be oh so happy lol :) That's great that your hunny is being so supportive & helping out :thumbup: 
I hope them taking the staples out doesn't hurt you too much. Make sure your pain medicine is well in your system before they take them out.


----------



## never2late70

Jenna! Wahoo..hes beautiful. Congratulations. Ive been lurking you and Lei:)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Angie how are you doll!!! We miss you :hugs: I hope things are going well hun!!!!! <3


----------



## Jenna_KA

Angie, its so great to hear from you again :hugs: Thank you so much!
I see your estimated ER was on his birthday! Were you able to do it? I hope you're doing well!! :flower:

Lei, did you use nipple shields? These things are AMAZING! My nipp is a little too short so he had a hard time latching with out it but with these its no problem. You only use them for like the first week then wean them off. I highly recommend them for your next if you didn't try it already with DD. OH is soooo emotional its so sweet lol! He didn't cry when Draven was first born, I don't think it really hit him right away cuz our labor and delivery was so.chaotic and we were both exhausted. Then all the sudden last night he just BURST in to tears about so happy he is and its been on and off since. It's so sweet to see. And as far as the staples I'm actually not too worried anymore. Lol I realized the part thats killing me isn't actually the incision itself. It's above it like 2 inches probably just from them wrestling around my organs. It's weird, you'd think the incision itself would hurt worse! 

I think we get to go home tomorrow :D I miss my little 4 legged baby I can't wait to introduce her to her new little brother! My biggest worry is I don't know how in the world I'm going to get up the stairs to our apartment when it takes me 20 minutes to go pee 8 steps away! :dohh:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Nipple Shields?? I have NEVER ever heard of them! Where the heck were those when I had DD, They really could have come in handy. 
Awwww that is so sweet! <3 Gives me the warm fuzzies! 
Glad you will finally get to be home :happydance:


----------



## Jenna_KA

OMG Lei, it would have absolutely saved your boobies. With out these I'd have a HELL of a time. It looks kind of like a bottle nipple but wayyyy thinner (I keep saying it looks like a sombrero) and it kind of suctions to your nippie and not only is it easier for them to latch on to but once they start sucking it like pulls your nipple in there too so it hurts way less. It's seriously a God send you'll love it.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Well when I finally have another I will be investing in these! DD gave me a few ouchies on mine. 
Last night me & hubby were watching t.v & out of no where my step daughter asked when we were going to have a baby. She said she wants a baby brother. I told her "you already have a brother" cause her mom had one last summer. She said.. "well he's not really a brother & I never see him, I want Ya'll to have one." I told DH if only they knew we were trying to give them one! One day is all I could keep thinking to myself.


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> Well when I finally have another I will be investing in these! DD gave me a few ouchies on mine.
> Last night me & hubby were watching t.v & out of no where my step daughter asked when we were going to have a baby. She said she wants a baby brother. I told her "you already have a brother" cause her mom had one last summer. She said.. "well he's not really a brother & I never see him, I want Ya'll to have one." I told DH if only they knew we were trying to give them one! One day is all I could keep thinking to myself.

Awwww that is so sweet!!!! :flower: Yes if she only knew!!! 

Glad to see your temping again Lei!


----------



## typeA TTC

Good morning BnB ladies!!

Jenna- so glad you are doing well with our threads first baby!!! That is sweet about DH. 

Lei- so sweet of step daughter! Soon very soon you will hopefully get to fulfill her wish! 

Grateful- let us know your ultrasound results

Allika and hopin- how are you both doing?? When do you go in next? I pray everything happens naturally for you!

Momof1- how are you doing? When do you go in next?

AFM just got back from the FS. She will do a blood test in 11 days to see if it worked. She did an ultrasound this morning and confirmed that I did ovulate yesterday at some point so now...we wait. I start the endometrin vag supps tonight...good times! So now since I go back on the 22nd I'm trying to figure out when I should test before the bloods? Maybe the 21st? I would really like to know before the blood test results are called in to me.


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Grateful*- I really am trying to again but I would really just love to jump out of bed. Luckily DH is there to remind me to temp :) 

*TypeA*- Yay for O!!! It seems like this was such a long journey but i am so happy it finally worked :) Either test the morning before blood draws or the day before. Either way its still early so if the pee test says negative the blood may say otherwise.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, the hospital will provide you with one just ask them....once you're pregnant and have your baby (look how antsy I am for you I'm getting ahead of myself) That's so sweet she said that! Now that's BOTH girls asking for one! I wish you could tell them you're trying with out it confusing the crap out of them if you don't fall pregnant that next month. For now it'll just be an exciting secret! 

TypeA, congratulations on your long awaited ovulation! What a relief you finally did it! I agree with you testing the 21st!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh and P.S.
Draven's billiruben came back yesterday that he's jaundice. He looks a little like it too, he's kinda yellow. They're going to test again before we go and we'll go from there.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I am just as antsy as you are! I have told DH when it finally does happen that we arent going to tell them. I am going to have them go with me to my first u/s & right before they do it call them back to them room. Im not sure if the young one will figure it out but I know my older one will know.


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Hopin*- You have been quiet today! How are you??? *Allika* You too!! Hope all is well ladies :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Wow haven't being on this thread in a while !!!! Congratulations Jenna :D 
Sorry you ended up having a difficult birth :( 


Beutifulei !!!! No BFP yet :( Fingerscrossed for this cycle and if not I bloody hope your iui does the trick !!!!! :) xxxx


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi Lei, I'm doing ok thanks. 

Grateful - how was the u/s??????


----------



## Grateful365

Trying to do this on my phone for the first time. Went to the ultrasound and although I didn't get to talk to the doctor yet I could see the baby on the screen and saw it move and saw the heart beating. I cried the whole time. Will post a pic when I can get my computer working right. Thank you all for caring. It means so much to me.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Bettybee- hey hun how are you! Thanks I hope if this doesn't work that Iui will. I'm praying we get our bfp soon though. 

Grateful- glad things went well, can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg I can't wait to see your little bean! I'm so happy it went well Grateful! 

Bettybee good to see you again! And thank you :) 

Well, we're finally home!!!! It feels sooo good to be here! I can finally relax in my OWN bed and not be interrupted every hour by nurses. I'm so happy I have someone to finally fill that nursery :) I'm over here on cloud 9!


----------



## Beautifullei2

So we just got done with the pure romance party & I got plenty of goodies!! Only bad part is I didn't get many lubes because they aren't good for trying to have a baby! Oh well I got plenty of stuff to add more excitement.


----------



## Grateful365

Good morning ladies - thank goodness its the weekend it's been a LONG and busy week.

Jenna - I bet it does feel great to be home again and get to use your beautiful nursery. Sleep (well maybe? LOL) in your own bed and walk around in your PJs :flower: Will be waiting to hear how your first days at home go!

Lei - Fun that you got some new goodies!! Yeay! I feel good about this month and can't wait for testing.

Hopin and Allika - Been thinking of you ALL week :hugs:

When is the next testing...Jan 21st? I need to check the front page again.


----------



## Grateful365

This is the only picture I have from yesterday (I begged because they weren't allowed to give out photos at this ultrasound place). The lady was really nice and ended up doing this picture for us since my DH wasn't able to be there.

https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f81/alycia1997/Image02_zps09dc7097.jpg


----------



## biggerfamily

Grateful365 said:


> This is the only picture I have from yesterday (I begged because they weren't allowed to give out photos at this ultrasound place). The lady was really nice and ended up doing this picture for us since my DH wasn't able to be there.
> 
> https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f81/alycia1997/Image02_zps09dc7097.jpg


Grateful..Love the ultrasound photo... What a cutie beanie & may you have a very Happy Pregnancy...

AFM: IUI was canceled again but did get 2 beautiful follies this go around. We had to do TI this cycle since hubby couldn't do his thing for IUI. So now praying for a BFP. If not things will be different next cycle an hubby has meds for next time to help things alone. Wil do our same combo next time as now got the RO working again. 

Have great weekend. I gone to do some baking to help me relax more. 

Other ladies good luck on your cycles an my you all get a BFP soon. Sorry to hear about the losses. Bless you all..


----------



## bettybee1

Am okay thanks just hopeing for a sticky bean !!! Too many early mcs now :( !!! Got a specialist app 4th of feb their checking my husbands sperm for the 1st time ever so we will see what the outcome is from that nervous :/ !!! X


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei: I'm glad you had fun at the Passion party, I LOVE going to those they're so fun!! I won a free toy at the last one I went to in a raffle.drawing then got a lube and this sheet spray that smells really good and you spray it on before boogie time to help the mood or after to freshen them up :) I see your temp is going up a little bit, but not really jumping. You must be getting close! How do your ovaries feel?

Grateful: Ahhh what a cute little bean!!! I see its little arms and legs Oooh! I want to hug it :D That was really nice of the lady to print that out for you. I can't believe an ultrasound place wouldn't do it usually... that makes no sense lol! Well I'm going to guess you have a little boy in there.

Biggerfamily: So sorry your IUI was canceled again :hugs:

Hopin4 and Allika: Still thinking of you both, try and enjoy your weekend if you can :hugs:

So life at home is alright. We figured out at the hospital that the breastfeeding actually wasn't going as great as we thought. He wasn't able to suck hard enough with the nipple shields, but I just can't get him to latch on with out them! So he was never fully satisfied with feeding and literally was feeding 24/7.. the longest break I'd have was 30 minutes. So we spoke with the consultant again and decided we'll pump and feed. I'll feed for a while and if he's still not satisfied OH can use the needle-less syringe to top him off with my pumped milk. We decided to just use bottles instead though because syringing doesn't really make sense to me lol. But my milk has come in now and I think we finally have it down enough to be sane. I didn't sleep at ALL the night before last, I broke down around 8 and had a good cry because I was so tired so I double pumped a bunch and OH let me go to sleep until midnight when I had to feed. After that it took 5 HOURS to get Draven back to sleep! He was still catching up on not having enough to eat before (I feel sooo guilty....) so I brought him and everything I need out to the living room and let OH finally sleep. After that the night went pretty well. Figuring out motherhood one step at a time and every day gets a little bit easier as I learn more.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Bettybee- I hope they can give you some answers. Fxed your hunny count comes back fine!

Jenna - my ovaries?? Well I want to Rip them out lol! Does that answer your question? I know they are in overdrive & my cm has picked up as well. I'm thinking I may o by Wednesday of next week. Fxed cause I don't know how much pain I can take.


----------



## Allika

@Grateful: this picture looks amazing! So relieved everything looks so good....

@Hopin: Any change? When do you go in for your follow-up? I go in Monday 8.30 am and since I am still not bleeding expect to have a D&C Tuesday!

@ The others, hope you're enjoying your weekend, ESP you Jenna! First weekend as a mommy!!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, that very much answers my question lol!! I'm sorry :( It's good pain though it means you may very well have 2 keep your eye on the prize girl! I'll be rooting for Wednesday at the latest! Maybe since you're in overdrive it'll be a little sooner. 

Allika, I'm so sorry you may be looking at a D&C that'd be awful I couldn't imagine! Forgive me, but how far along were you? I pray your body does this on its own and you won't have to do anything but wait for it to pass...


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is having a great weekend! I started the vag supps last night....mercy. The pill is huge and I literally said out loud " you gotta be shooting (except I said the other word) me". But I did my best. I have to do them twice a dayso is getting much easier as I get used to doing it. 

Quick question- right before O I felt a lot going on down there. Now I feel nothing. Is this a bad sign or how it's supposed to feel?

Momof1- how are you and the 2WW?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yes I'm really hoping since its getting worse that I will o sooner! I keep telling myself its going to be worth it. 

I'm so happy to see that your settling in at home & even more glad that your milk came in. It seemed like mine took forever to come in. I know what you mean about the sleep though. One thing my mom told me was to sleep when the baby sleeps cause that's the only chance you may get. How is your incision treating you? Are you able to move around more?


----------



## Beautifullei2

typeA TTC said:


> Hey ladies! Hope everyone is having a great weekend! I started the vag supps last night....mercy. The pill is huge and I literally said out loud " you gotta be shooting (except I said the other word) me". But I did my best. I have to do them twice a dayso is getting much easier as I get used to doing it.
> 
> Quick question- right before O I felt a lot going on down there. Now I feel nothing. Is this a bad sign or how it's supposed to feel?
> 
> Momof1- how are you and the 2WW?

Its perfectly normal hun!!! Hopefully in the next week you will start feeling it again & it will be implantation :) Fxed


----------



## Allika

It would be 9weeks by now but embryo was measuring smaller so maybe at 7 wks. I read online though that in several cases it dragged out 4-6 weeks!!!!


----------



## lune_miel

I will also be testing around the 21st- so praying for lots of BFPs!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Mine started coming in after 2 days and its full force right now. This engorgement stuff is no joke lol my boobs are literally like rocks!! But things are muuuch better around here. He's feeding on a perfect 2-3 hour schedule and is just so great. We had our first outing today to OH's little half brothers baptism. Draven slept through the entire thing! My incision is fine feeling better every day. I'm able to walk around even went to the store after church, I just walk veeery slow. 
We have a friend who's a photographer coming over tonight to take some pictures of Draven can't wait to have them and share with you all.

TypeA that's totally normal it just means you're past ovulation!


----------



## Jenna_KA

P.S. Hopin4 I really hope you're doing okay we haven't heard from you in a while I'm getting worried :-/


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika- that's a long time. My bet friend had an eptopic pregnancy & the doctor made her wait 3 weeks to have the d&c. I think that did more damage to her emotionally. How are you?


Jenna- wow that sure is quick :) I bet your boobs feel like there right under your chin lol. I can't wait to see how the pictures come out.

Hopin- how are you? I'm with Jenna, getting worried.

Momof1- how's your tww? Are you enjoying your vacation?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Under my chin is about accurate! I keep feeling like I'm wearing a SUPER padded bra but then I remember I'm actually wearing nothing but a tank top. Talk about :holly: !! Except they don't really bounce when they're rock hard..

By the way, that dip in your temp might mean you're ovulating. A lot of the time you'll see a dip right before the spike. FX, get busy!!


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna_KA said:


> P.S. Hopin4 I really hope you're doing okay we haven't heard from you in a while I'm getting worried :-/

Me too.....hope you are OK.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi ladies, just wanted to check in so you wouldn't worry. I'm really struggling lately, planning to call my OB tmrw. Still no signs of m/c so it's really messing with my head, I keep thinking stupid things like 'what if they were wrong & I'm better now' and ridiculous things like that. I think once I can actually m/c or go through the D&C it'll get better and I can move on. Ugh I'm trying girls, I'm sorry. I've been quiet lately bc I don't want to be so negative. 

Grateful, your u/s was beautiful, and inspiring. Not to mention precious! So glad everything is happy & healthy and your mind is at ease before your trip. 

Jenna, sounds like everything is transitioning perfectly, from hospital to home. You're a supermom already! Can't wait to see the newborn portraits! 

I'll catch up with everyone else tomorrow, I'm super tired and am going to try and get some sleep. Thank you, so much for being here with me through this and dealing with my crappy attitude.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh honey please don't think you being around on here upset is a problem at all. Please, we all want to be here for you. I agree, I think once this all done and over with it'll be easier on you. Do they double check before doing a D&C? That way you won't have it hanging over your head. I can't imagine you'd need to have one being it was so early on though. Well thank you so much for checking in, love. Was just getting worried so I feel much better knowing nothing happened to you.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- GoodMorning Hun! As Jenna said Please don't feel like you can't chat because you are down! We are here for you hun in any aspect :) <3 Let us know what your Ob says! :hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin - Glad to hear from you. I know sometimes when your down/struggling you just don't feel like talking/typing. Take the time you need to recover and know that there is a light at the end of the tunnel. You will snap back once you can move past it sometimes it just takes a bit longer than we'd like to get there. In the meantime, as the other ladies mentioned, please vent however often you want to. Feel free to tell us exactly how you feel. you don't have to hold back. Don't feel like any of your thoughts are 'ridiculous'....they aren't. I can imagine I would feel the exact same way. And just know we are all here for you and we care very much.
:hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi ladies, I finally finished reading back through all of the pages I missed the past few days, phew! I'm glad I did though, I missed some pretty important stuff:

*LDizzy, Momof1, TypeA, Lune* am I reading correctly that we have FOUR testers just one week from today?! AHHHH! That's great, something to look forward to next week! How are all of you feeling? :D

*Lei* are you using OPK's this week or just temping? Make sure you are bd'ing like crazy, I wanna see some BFP's this month! :happydance:

*Allika* I am thinking of you this morning as you are at your follow-up appointment. Please let us know how that goes and what they say. Hope you are feeling ok :hugs:

*Grateful*, I'm still over the moon about your scan, so happy for you :flower: do you still get to go next week too?! That will be a treat! Two scans so close together! How are you feeling?

AFM, I talked to my doc this morning - and she is suggesting a D&C. They are going to call me back once they coordinate with the scheduler. I'm actually welcoming it. I can't stand just sitting around waiting for something to happen. Makes me feel sad. I'll let you ladies know as soon as I find out when it is, of course.

Happy Monday, ladies :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* shame on me, I forgot you! :dohh:

How is baby Draven sleeping? Ahhh I wanna see some of those newborn portraits! :hugs:


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey hopin!! I'm happy you might soon get some closure and am sad you have to go through this. 

They will doing a beta on 1/22 at my drs office. Exactly 12 days after the IUI and 14 days after the trigger shot. I'm thinking that's early. But we will see


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- the not knowing the unknown is the worst part. I hope they are able to do something sooner than later. 
Afm I am not doing OPK's ..just paying attention to Cm & cervical position. We forgot to BD last night as it got late but we plan on it tonight & probably every day until the weekend :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei: FORGOT to BD?! How does that happen?! Lol!! I'm sure you'll make up for it all tonight. 

Hopin: That's good that she suggested that. It's best to just rip the band aid off so you can just move on with it! Draven is sleeping great waking every 2-3 hours on the dot then right back to snoozin! 

I have no idea when we'll be getting our pictures but I wanted to share this one from the hospital. I love it :) 

https://i48.tinypic.com/2rh5mvl.jpg


(Sorry its so big!!! I'm on my phone so everything is 10x more confusing)


----------



## Allika

Hello Ladies,

just got back from my apt. The heartbeat stopped. I have to say at this point I take it as good news. I read online about a couple of cases where the heartbeat came back up just to drop again weeks later or other cases where things got better again but ended in stillborns or other genetic abnormalities. There were a handful exceptions but mainly cases in which the math was wrong and they were just really less weeks pregnant. In my case I knew that that couldnt be because I knew when I ovulated and when my HPT became :bfp:

So while it sucked to no longer see the flickering hearbeat, I was content with the outcome of the appointment. At least now there is no more limbo, no more "if". 

My Doctor wants me to wait another 2 weeks before doing the D&C, if I can emotionally make it through waiting for it. The reason for it is that with a D&C the lining will be entirely removed and a Doctor will do it in a much more rougher manner then if nature did things on its own. He said "why force sth surgically when nature has a perfect way of doing it on its own"

It might take around 3 months for the lining to be thick enough again to be able to conceive again after a D&C. With a natural MC my Doctor said we can start again as soon as my HCG is down.

I am happy with his recommendation. I want to get back on train asap and if a natural MC allows it then let's do it. However if I still have no bleeding in 2 weeks, he will do the D&C. And I am ok with that outcome too. 

They did take my blood to see if my HCG is dropping which will be an indicator in seeing how far a natural MC is still out.

@Hopin: I know you took Clomid. If you do have to get the D&C will that have an impact on your future treatment with Clomid? I am not sure if I remember correctly but I think Clomid has a negative effect on the thickness of the uterine lining...

@Everybody: Have a great week, cannot wait for us to have many :bfp: this month. We need the positive energy back!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks TypeA :hugs: I appreciate that. Definitely looking forward to closure!! Are you going to test before they do the beta or just wait for that? If it's early, bloodwork would be your best bet. I can't wait!! :yipee:

*Lei* I should've known you weren't opk'ing :rofl: Put your new toys to use and make a baby for us this month, will ya?! :bunny::holly::sex: 
When is your surgery again?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna- Lol I know I know! I remembered when my alarm went off at 5 am & there was no way I was in the mood for that lol. Tonight for sure! I love the picture btw! True bond between a mother & son! 

Allika- Good thing your Dr. has a plan! It seems like it would be better for you to wait to mc on your own. Health wise & ttc wise! 

Hopin- Love the boobs lmao!!! The surgery isnt until feb 7th. AF is due on the 31st of this month! I pray me & hunny can finally get our :bfp: It just feels so out of reach =( I cant believe its taken this long.


----------



## lune_miel

Totally Precious!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Allika*- I am glad your appointment provided you with some answers. I have read mixed reviews on conceiving after a D&C vs. natural, some women take longer, some don't. I personally know someone who got pregnant after her D&C and before the first AF, and had a happy healthy baby. I've also read of women who get pregnant right away and m/c. It's pretty split. 
As far as Clomid goes, I haven't had that discussion with my doctor yet, although I was only on my first round. I'm sure we will discuss at my follow-up appointment after the D&C. One step at a time.

*Jenna* beautiful bonding moment <3

*Lei*, I know this journey has been a long one for you, 19 months TTC is a very long time. I pray this is the month for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Im predicting Ovulation today or tomorrow. My ovaries are hurting so bad as my lower back.. I am starting to get nauseated =/ UGHHHH this better be worth my wild!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lei* here's to hoping it's worth it. Why are your symptoms so heavy??


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Lei* here's to hoping it's worth it. Why are your symptoms so heavy??

I think its because of the high dosage. In oct when I took the 7.5mg it was almost like torture.. for about 2 hours I got such bad cramps that I could barely walk & then I started spotting for almost 2 days. I called my FS cause I was worried but he checked & said everything was fine & that I had just released 2 large follies. He was expecting me to have multiples but still got a :bfn: ... I usually feel Ovulation without meds so when I was put on 5mg it intensified the symptoms..now that its 7.5 I feel them without a doubt.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Wow, that's incredible!! I can't imagine that. I can never tell when I'm o'ing unless i'm using opk's, and in the future i plan to temp to help that as well. Jenna can stalk me too and hopefully you other ladies will because i have no idea how to temp LOL :D

No wonder you went eau naturale there for a while.


----------



## Allika

without additional words....
 



Attached Files:







2-corinthians-4-8-9.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Beautifullei2

Temping definitely help out! I have noticed my temp drop the day before o & then it shoots right up. Even though you don't know you oed until after O it still helps.


----------



## Allika

Started Bleeding!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika said:


> Started Bleeding!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin: I'd be more than happy to stalk your charts!!

Allika: I love the thing you posted, beautifully said. I'm glad your body is doing this naturally so you don't have to go through a D&C. I pray this passes quickly.


----------



## Beautifullei2

My temps have been really up & down this cycle! WTF! Usually they stay low & then a dip before O... This month they are up, down & all around haha! Hopefully I will be able to confirm O. Last night DH & I did the deed & he almost couldnt finish.. I shouted "we got a baby to make " & it totally ruined it lmao.. He eventually finished but it was a work out lol. Im praying tonight doesnt turn out the same way.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:hugs: Allika :flower: Are you ok?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lei, next time, for mood music, you should play "Under Pressure" :rofl:


----------



## Beautifullei2

:rofl: :haha: that would be very funny!!! My poor Hunny! Lol!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Lei, next time, for mood music, you should play "Under Pressure" :rofl:

HAHAHA!!! :rofl::rofl: Or how about Baby Love by The Supremes....that will really get him in the mood! HAHAHAHAHA!

Lei - My husband did the same thing....so frustrating. I ended up not talking about TTC AT ALL because he just coudln't do his thing when I would talk about it. LOL


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> Started Bleeding!

Allika - I hope your doing OK and I hope all goes quickly.:hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

LOL Grateful! Baby Love!! Hahahaha... our poor men. 

Look at you, being a prune!! Are you starting to show? And do you still get to have an u/s next week?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful365 said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> Lei, next time, for mood music, you should play "Under Pressure" :rofl:
> 
> HAHAHA!!! :rofl::rofl: Or how about Baby Love by The Supremes....that will really get him in the mood! HAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Lei - My husband did the same thing....so frustrating. I ended up not talking about TTC AT ALL because he just coudln't do his thing when I would talk about it. LOLClick to expand...

Well DH had that same issue before so I stopped telling him when I was fertile.. But last night it was just to funny! I was laughing & he kept telling me "look what you did" which made me laugh even more :haha: We eventually got it :blush: :haha: Ill try not to be so hard on him :winkwink:



*Allika * How are you doing hun? 


*Grateful* I cant believe you are already 10 weeks! Time flies! 


*Hopin* How are you doing hun?? Any sign of anything?

*Jenna* DH told me to tell you & your OH congrats & that you all made one handsome baby (he was looking at the pics on fb last night) He goes "gosh thats a big baby...she looks so tiny" ...followed by an "ouch" hahaha


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Nope, no signs. Only comment I can make is that my pregnancy symptoms have slowly started disappearing. No more sore bb's and I don't feel sick if I'm not on schedule eating. I also can stay up past 9pm. Just waiting on the doc to call me with when my D&C will be.


----------



## typeA TTC

Lei- that is hilarious! Literally made me laugh out loud because I would SOO say something like that!

Allika- so happy this is happening naturally for you! 

Soooooo I POAs last night to see where the trigger shot was in my system. Last night I was 6 days past trigger and today 7 days past trigger...yes I tested this morning too. Last night was definitely darker than this morning i could barely see it this morning so im thinking im almost ouut of the trigger in my body. Does anyone know if I will see a BFN from the trigger and then BFP several days later if it is in fact a BFP? Or might it be faint BFPs that slowly get darker? I only took the 250mcg of the trigger (the lowest dose). I'm just going to continue to test out of curiosity. So we shall see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Nope, no signs. Only comment I can make is that my pregnancy symptoms have slowly started disappearing. No more sore bb's and I don't feel sick if I'm not on schedule eating. I also can stay up past 9pm. Just waiting on the doc to call me with when my D&C will be.

Well hopefully your body with mc on its own so that way you wont have to have the d&c. To me that just seems tramatic :cry: Hopefully your body will start doing something soon. :hugs:




typeA TTC said:


> Lei- that is hilarious! Literally made me laugh out loud because I would SOO say something like that!
> 
> Allika- so happy this is happening naturally for you!
> 
> Soooooo I POAs last night to see where the trigger shot was in my system. Last night I was 6 days past trigger and today 7 days past trigger...yes I tested this morning too. Last night was definitely darker than this morning i could barely see it this morning so im thinking im almost ouut of the trigger in my body. Does anyone know if I will see a BFN from the trigger and then BFP several days later if it is in fact a BFP? Or might it be faint BFPs that slowly get darker? I only took the 250mcg of the trigger (the lowest dose). I'm just going to continue to test out of curiosity. So we shall see what tomorrow brings.

I don't know for sure but I would think that the trigger would be out of your system & then of course depending on when you start POAS will determine how dark your :bfp: lines are. Im sure you will get a :bfn: once the trigger is completely out of your system.


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> LOL Grateful! Baby Love!! Hahahaha... our poor men.
> 
> Look at you, being a prune!! Are you starting to show? And do you still get to have an u/s next week?

I know it...a prune! LOL Yes my stomach looks like a small potbelly already - crazy. I'm not sure if they would give me another ultrasound next week...I'm thinking probably not, but I hope so.

This prune and I are heading to Kentuky today for work and will be there all week so I probably won't be on as much.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Be safe, Grateful, you have precious cargo.

Just talked to the hospital. The D&C will be Thursday morning. Going for labwork tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Be safe, Grateful, you have precious cargo.
> 
> Just talked to the hospital. The D&C will be Thursday morning. Going for labwork tomorrow afternoon.

Thanks Hopin. Everything will go fine for you on Thursday and I am glad you will finally be able to have some closure on this. :hugs: Will be thinking of you!


----------



## typeA TTC

Momof1- where are you? How's your 2WW going? Ohh wait you may be on vacation....sorry if you are, I can't remember!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

_*Hopin*_- Ill be praying everything goes fine :hugs: 

*Grateful* - Hopefully you can get in some relaxation at the same time :winkwink:

I am getting so nauseated from my ovaries. I know it sounds crazy but they are hurting sooooo bad right now =/ I just want to crawl into bed with my heating pad =(


----------



## Allika

@ grateful and prune: have a happy holiday!

@ hoping: glad you finally have a date set! It will be interesting to have lab work done tomorrow, hopefully your hcg drops to 0 quickly so you can jump back on the train!

@Lei: your poor DH...what's the plan to get the game on tonight? Are you dressing up? Lol


My bleeding is so weak....ugh this better picks up on speed. I want this over by Sunday because Sunday is my birthday! The nurse called yesterday and let me know that my progesterone is already at a 3, which is incredibly low. She said that that is a sign that MC is not far out...I on the other hand freak myself out now and wonder if the low progesterone was already an issue when I was pregnant...I read online on the topic and found mixed opinions. 

1. low progesterone is a cause for MC.

2. Low progesterone is a first sign that MC is coming.

Does anybody know more on this?


----------



## typeA TTC

Alika- thats why I am on the progesterone vag supps because they are supposed to help you get pregnant and stay pregnant. I would definitely ask about it when you go back in. I'm on them twice a day and will Lille stay on them for a while if I am pregnant. Sorry I don't know more, but I do know that I was put on them to help me get pregnant and prevent mc. The supps are called endometrin but it's pure progesterone


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika- I may have too! 
As for the progesterine im not to sure about that. Can't they check that though?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Allika* I'm glad you mentioned that - it is something I have looked into as well. I have some of the symptoms of low progesterone, so I was wondering. Unfortunately, most offices do not test you for progesterone until you have had 3 m/c, mainly becuase that is the point at which insurance will cover the different labwork associated with multiple m/c's. For whatever reason, scanning for low progesterone is considered this type of testing. This is not information that came from my doctor, just what I Have found online. I fully intend to ask my doctor about this in my post-D&C follow up. I will let you know what I find out.

Thanks everyone, I'm happy about having the date set, and really looking forward to putting this part behind me. The follow-up appointment with my OB is 2 weeks after the procedure and at that point I'll know more about my progress and when we can start TTC again. We don't have a single November birthday in my family (or in my DH's family) so it would be really cool to conceive in Feb and have a November baby. Of course that's pushing it. We'll see! Looking forward, either way.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei: Your poor DH lmao! I'm glad you got the deed done though! Hopefully you've been putting your new goodies from the party to use, I'm sure it'll help a lot! And tell him thank you so much and God bless! And carrying this big booboo around at the end of my pregnancy was deeeefinitely not easy, but luckily my c-section saved my vajayjay from his fat butt :D 

TypeA: From what I've learned from everyone rose doing triggers it WILL test BFN then a couple days later will be the real BFP.

Hopin: So happy you're finally getting this taken care of :hugs: I continue to keep you in my prayers. 

Allika: I hope its done by Sunday how crummy to have to be dealing with this on your birthday :(

Grateful: Enjoy yourself darlin! Has your MS passed?! Can't wait to see some pictures of your bump :) And they should still be doing a 12 week US because they may be measuring things that they weren't able to measure earlier. When do you know for sure though?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

hey Jenna! I love your "currently feeling" and I don't blame you! with a 6 day old bundle who WOULDN'T be?!?!

*Allika* I missed that your birthday is Sunday! Mine was this past Saturday.


----------



## Allika

> *Allika* I missed that your birthday is Sunday! Mine was this past Saturday.

Ugh what a crappy way to have a bday. Did you do anything for your bday?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I did, I spent it with family, we went to Nashville, it was kind of nice to have a distraction from everything. I tried really hard not to think about all of this while I was there, of course easier said than done. I would've been exactly 9 weeks on my birthday so those thoughts kind of consumed me that day.

Are you doing anything?


----------



## typeA TTC

Ok. I'm just going to test everyday until the beta next Tuesday and see what happens!!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin4ABump said:


> hey Jenna! I love your "currently feeling" and I don't blame you! with a 6 day old bundle who WOULDN'T be?!?!

It's the only way to describe it :) Being a new mom is so amazing I never thought I could love like this.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ladies I know this is totally out there but DH just reminded me of it! 

So last night DH & I were up watching t.v & I laughed so hard I pee'd myself a little bit. I was like "oh crap" & when I told DH what happened he just laughed!! Now those of you that have kids, do you all have this same problem?? I know some women its worse then others & honestly it hardly ever happens but I thought it was funny.


----------



## biggerfamily

Just some info on trigger shots.

For women that have had an HCG injection (Profasi, Pregnyl) to trigger ovulation or to lengthen the luteal phase of your cycle as part of their infertility treatment, the hormone will take about five to 14 days to clear from the woman's system, depending on the dose and the individual woman. This can causes problems with interpretation of pregnancy tests done earlier than 14 days after an HCG injection. It can give a false positive on a pregnancy test. Two consecutive quantitative HCG beta blood tests can circumvent this problem. If the level increases by the second test, you are likely to be pregnant. 

Example.. If you started testing out the trigger on the first day of the shot an by day 6 or so there isn't no line that means the trigger out of your system then when you go testing again 2 days later an you start seeing a line once again after seeing a blank line that means you've got a positive home pregnancy test. 

Good Luck...


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lei that has happened to me before, but it was right after I had DS and was still getting control of my hoo ha back LOL! Watch, now I'm going to be laughing hysterically tonight and pee myself.


----------



## biggerfamily

If you think you've got low progesterone ask your doctor to test you for it as having low progesterone can cause a MC.. I don't like even using that word as when someone goes through it. It's a word that is hard to see or hear. 

I've always had my levels checked 7 days after my IUI to see how my levels look. They will do a blood draw 7 days after you ovulate see what your levels look like. If the levels are lower than a 10 off a medicated cycle that's not good. If do a medicated cycle they like to see the levels at 15 or more. 


If you do have low progesterone the doctor will give you medication to help bring it up... For me I use progesterone suppositories at night. For me my levels have been great but my doctor still wants me to use them due to my age & the surgeries I've had.. 

Hope this helps explain some stuff... 
Good Luck everyone...


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Lei that has happened to me before, but it was right after I had DS and was still getting control of my hoo ha back LOL! Watch, now I'm going to be laughing hysterically tonight and pee myself.

Lol I just had to share. I hardly ever have this issue unless I'm holding my pee at work & I feel like I'm gonna explode . I never bust though hahaha!!!!


----------



## biggerfamily

Deleted. Change things..


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biggerfamily- I would assume that was directed towards me. No one said you couldn't post on the thread..... your offering advice to the ladies is beneficial to them since you have had experience in what they are going through. I know nothing about the trigger & the advice you offered to them which is why I didn't respond to your posts. also if need be there are private messages in which you could have directed that towards me personally. If you want to stay you are more than welcome to & I'm sure the other ladies appreciate the advice your offering. We all have different stories & I find it helpful when we can all help each other <3


----------



## biggerfamily

Deleted..


----------



## Beautifullei2

Biggerfamily- no one is mad at you lol!!! This thread has been going fast lately with all that has been happening. Sorry if we missed your post! Just don't feel like we don't want you around cause that's not the case at all. Like I said before, I'm sure the girls that ask for advice & you are able to help appreciate it very much. No one is running you out & your more than welcome to stay.


----------



## Allika

I actually have a little bit of a problem with you not to the point where I discourage you of staying but back in Dec I really didn't appreciate your reaction after Grateful's and Hopin's BFP. You threatened to leave this thread which made you come across as a bad loser even though we are all in the same boat. Your vibe was negative and it didn't seem you we're happy. Now that Hopin and I suffered MCs and a few others write about their struggles you want to jump back in?

So you can only be in this thread as long as things for us look worse than for you? That's what it feels like to me!

I might be throwing this at you for the wrong reasons I am a bit emotional but really it just seems like you we're gone for all of our excitement and now that some of us are crushed you enjoy giving advice again.


No thanks! Keep it to yourself, if you can't share in the happiness, don't come here sharing when we're down! 

My opinion....


----------



## Beautifullei2

I'll speak only for myself in saying that I WANT MY THREAD to be nothing but positive vibes!!! This thread isn't like most..... we stick together through the THICK & THIN!!!! One thing I love about you wonderful ladies is that we are so close with one another ..something the larger threads can't offer since there are so many ladies on them. I have grown close to all of my wonderful ladies on here & am here for each and everyone of you. I want nothing but the best for you all. We all have or struggles & I am so glad that we have each other to get us through it. Just because someone is older doesn't mean they know everything..... we all have different experiences with TTC & no one should make someone feel belittled because they are younger or may not have been through everything you have. I want to continue with the wonderful ladies in my thread & I hope no one takes offense to this post. We have always been there for each other & I want to keep it that way! After all I love my bnb girls <3


----------



## biggerfamily

Deleted..


----------



## typeA TTC

So with all the talk about peeing earlier today I just wanted to share (albeit TMI) that if you guys ever have to take these vag supps it does eventually feel like you are peeing yourself. You know what they say....what goes in must come out. Ugh! Gross!! One lady I read on another thread actually wore diapers to bed because she was tired of the discharge ruining everything. Lol!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

typeA TTC said:


> So with all the talk about peeing earlier today I just wanted to share (albeit TMI) that if you guys ever have to take these vag supps it does eventually feel like you are peeing yourself. You know what they say....what goes in must come out. Ugh! Gross!! One lady I read on another thread actually wore diapers to bed because she was tired of the discharge ruining everything. Lol!!!


Lmao!!! My co worker said she has to wear pads cause one sneeze or cough makes her wee herself. Mine isn't that bad lol!!!! Oh man I can only imagine with those suppositories!!!! Lol!!!! I used pressed last night & I think I used to much cause I felt I was leaking all day lol


----------



## Allika

@Biggerfamily: do you ever hear yourself? You always pity yourself for being older. Nobody else has ever said anything in regards to your age!

And the comment "Be glad you don't have to do IVF" makes me really upset!

@Biggerfamily: You know nothing about my struggles and even though I didn't need an IVF to conceive there is obviously something wrong otherwise I would still be pregnant! So don't you dare calling me lucky that I didn't need an IVF (yet)

Obviously it worked out for you 2 times, do I throw that in your face? I could go on and on about how lucky I think you are for already having 2 children but I am not doing that because I am aware that you are dreaming of a bigger family! 

Ugh I am sorry this is so unnecessary of me. I am going to shut my mouth now. Positive vibes.....positive vibes!


----------



## biggerfamily

Seven Most Common Miscarriage Causes 
https://www.parenting.com/article/seven-most-common-miscarriage-causes

Endometriosis can cause miscarriages too.
https://www.endo-resolved.com/


Endometriosis is reason I couldn't get pregnant for 12 years as it made me where couldn't get pregnant. Until found a doctor that knew what he was doing. He said Endometriosis was keeping me from getting pregnant due to was on my uterus an if the embryo tried to implant it couldn't due the endometriosis would take the nutritious the embryo would need an kill it.. 

I hate Endometriosis and I'll will always have it for the rest of my life... :growlmad:

And!!

NO I'm not saying you all have it just posting the causes of MC and was just saying that Endometriosis can also be the blame if not been checked for it...

NO More Said..


----------



## Beautifullei2

ANNNNNYYYWWAAAAAYYYYYYYYSSSSSSSSS!!!!! I hope everyone has a good night!!! :) 

I look forward to all the testers coming up next week!!! :D we got all 4 on the same day & I'm the loner on the 30th lol. We need our :bfp: for the month ;)


----------



## typeA TTC

We need 3 BFPs ladies!!!! No pressure! ;)


----------



## biggerfamily

Signed Off..


----------



## Beautifullei2

typeA TTC said:


> We need 3 BFPs ladies!!!! No pressure! ;)

I pray that your the start of our 3 :bfp: for the month!!! After all everything was to perfect when you had IUI!!! :) :happydance:


----------



## typeA TTC

I tested this morning....BFN so I think the shot is out of my system! Now time to test for the real thing although I have a feeling it didn't work. We will see


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lei I am trying to PM you but it is telling me that you can't receive them???

*TYPEA* yayyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! omg omg omg I'm so excited. :happydance:


----------



## Allika

typeA TTC said:


> I tested this morning....BFN so I think the shot is out of my system! Now time to test for the real thing although I have a feeling it didn't work. We will see

Its good that its out of the system now lets see what happens! Exciting!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika how are you feeling?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I am not getting involved in any drama but I think it's important for me to say this. We all need to take a step back and recognize that we are in this *together*. That's the whole point of this thread and being on here in general, is to be here for one another during this very emotional, stressful, difficult crazy time. This journey is not about who has it worse, who has been through what and who hasn't, who has had more struggles - we are all unique in our journeys but the same in our goals and what's important is that we embrace each other's differences and accept each other in spite of them. Nobody should ever have to feel bad because of things being said to them on this thread. We all come here because we are already feeling down about things, the last thing we need is for someone else to make that worse. I'm not pointing the finger at anyone here, but this is not a competition of who has been through more. You ladies are like my family, I talk to you all about things that most of my family don't even know about, and I'd like to keep it that way!!! So let's be here for each other unconditionally! <3 :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

typeA TTC said:


> We need 3 BFPs ladies!!!! No pressure! ;)




Hopin4ABump said:


> Lei I am trying to PM you but it is telling me that you can't receive them???
> 
> *TYPEA* yayyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! omg omg omg I'm so excited. :happydance:

I think I fixed it lol! Dang setting :haha:


----------



## Allika

Hopin4ABump said:


> Allika how are you feeling?

I am feeling good today :). DH is still down and that really gets me, I hate seeing him so sad and he usually is such a positive spirit. I have never seen him this way. Yesterday he said that he just can't get over the feeling of anger as he feels like we already had it and then it got taken from us. Plus, he blames himself somewhat because he brought home that stomach bug that hit us when I was like 5 weeks 2d so he thinks that that was the reason for the heartbeat to never develop properly. Of course that wasn't it, if everything was healthy this wouldn't have done anything to it!

I can take me being sad and angry but really seeing him this way I don't know how to deal with :/


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> Allika how are you feeling?
> 
> I am feeling good today :). DH is still down and that really gets me, I hate seeing him so sad and he usually is such a positive spirit. I have never seen him this way. Yesterday he said that he just can't get over the feeling of anger as he feels like we already had it and then it got taken from us. Plus, he blames himself somewhat because he brought home that stomach bug that hit us when I was like 5 weeks 2d so he thinks that that was the reason for the heartbeat to never develop properly. Of course that wasn't it, if everything was healthy this wouldn't have done anything to it!
> 
> I can take me being sad and angry but really seeing him this way I don't know how to deal with :/Click to expand...

Sending lots & lots of :hugs: your way hun!!!! I have no words to say that I know will comfort you or tell you that you will be okay but im sending all my :hugs: your way! :flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Allika* I'm glad to hear that you are physically feeling good today. I wasn't sure if you were having cramping or anything. As far as your DH goes, I completely understand how you're feeling. It's not easy watching someone you love struggle, but at the same time not really having the capacity to make them feel better. My DH & I have handled this very differently, and that has also been difficult. The best you guys can do is just be there for each other and understand that you're both dealing in your own way! Not easy :( :hugs:

Speaking of issues with DH - we got in a huge fight last night because he wanted to have sex!! I'm SO not in that place right now. I wanted to slap him! haha.


----------



## Allika

@Hopin: when do you go in for bloodwork and at what time is your D&C tomorrow? Is DH going with you?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I go for my bloodwork today at 2:30. I got a bill in the mail for $200 for labwork from last month, apparently the lab my OB sends the blood to is outside of the network for my insurance. thank god i got that bill before i go in for today's bloodwork because i can tell them where to send it this time. smh, like I need anymore bills!

My D&C is at 10am tomororw but I have to be at the hospital at 8:30, and yes my DH and mom are both coming with me.

*Jenna* I know this is random but for some reason it just hit me, when was it that your MIL predicted Draven's birth? And how far off was she? Just curious :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- Men!!! I swear lol!!! I think I pushed DH to the breaking point last night with BD... He didnt get to finish so Im not really counting last nights BD.... He said we have been BD to much lmao!! SILLY MAN :haha: 
I hope everything goes well tomorrow hun! You will be in my prayers :flower:

I am so bored at work right now.. I am googling baby names! DH told me last night he wasnt fond of the names we had already picked out like 2 years ago haha

Jenna ask your MIL if she can predict when i get my :bfp: I want one NOW lol


----------



## Allika

Haha Lei, I know your pain! We have changed names 100 times already and even now they are no longer certain. I am hoping for this feeling of "that's the right name" when it's really close to happening!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika said:


> Haha Lei, I know your pain! We have changed names 100 times already and even now they are no longer certain. I am hoping for this feeling of "that's the right name" when it's really close to happening!

Thats what DH said.. He said when he sees the baby , weather it be by ultrasound or wait until I give birth..then we will determine what we name it. I am okay with but I want to have some names lined up. Whenever it does happen I dont want to know the sex but he does. I now he cant keep a secret lol so would end up telling me.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Awe, I have been on the phone with my insurance company for the past hour or so, dealing with pre-certifications, etc and asking questions about if they cover IUI, things like that. I have to say the woman I spoke with was SO sweet... she told me that her daughter-in-law had fertility issues, and she was so undesrtanding of my situation, told me that they now have a beautiful bouncing baby girl and she just knows I will too, etc. It was SO NICE!! You don't normally get that with insurance representatives!! <3 Made my day! :D


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Awe, I have been on the phone with my insurance company for the past hour or so, dealing with pre-certifications, etc and asking questions about if they cover IUI, things like that. I have to say the woman I spoke with was SO sweet... she told me that her daughter-in-law had fertility issues, and she was so undesrtanding of my situation, told me that they now have a beautiful bouncing baby girl and she just knows I will too, etc. It was SO NICE!! You don't normally get that with insurance representatives!! <3 Made my day! :D


Awww that always makes me feel good when they are supportive. Mine was the same way when I was having issues with getting the femara. My doctors office is always so helpful to when I call.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Sorry girls its been so chaotic around here still trying to get in the groove of things. I tried to do some catching up but as soon as I read everything I forget it :dohh: I'm so sorry lol I'm trying!

MIL predicted he'd be about 2 weeks early and he was 1 week early so not far off! Lei, OH is working on a website for her to sell psychic predictions maybe once they get it going you can try it out! Just tell her we're friends and maybe she'll give you a discount or something ;)
On the topic of peeing yourself, I did it quite often during pregnancy, especially at the end I felt like I was just leaking peepee all day. I don't have much to say as far as after pregnancy though since its only been a week but so far we're okay lol! 

I'm having some struggles girls! This whole breastfeeding thing is SO much harder than I thought!! Every time I feed I'm practically leaking milk out my ears. It's just a MESS. Draven makes a mess of it, my other boob leaks all over making a mess of it. I go through like 20 towels a day trying to keep things dry yet I still manage to get it everywhere. I've decided to start trying to pump then bottle feed and see how that goes but if I don't do it exactly every 2 hours my boobs are killing me! I feel so tied down like I need to plan my day out perfectly around this! I want Draven to have the benefits of breastmilk but this is so dang frustrating. Now to top it off I'm 90% sure he has thrush... I made an appointment for tomorrow so we'll see. Help meeeeeeee :(


----------



## Beautifullei2

that should be very interesting! 
As far as the breast feeding?? Is he eating from both breasts during one sitting?? or are you alternating breast during the feedings???That may help with leakage. I couldnt take it which is why I only did it for a month.. but thats mainly too because my daughter had a hard time latching on so its like I had her permanently attatched to my boob lol to make sure she had enough to eat. It is alot to take in but as any new mom will say.. you will struggle in the beginning. I think if you stick it out & find a routine that works for you that it will work itself out.


----------



## Allika

Hey Jenna!

I cant really say anything on the topic since I have never done it but I think you are doing great! You have milk, he latches on....that's very good already!

It's only been 1 week, so give yourself some time to find a routine you're comfortable with. I am sure in a week or so you will feel like you got the hang of things!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I alternate at each feeding and he wont latch on with out the shield. They're great as far as latching problems but every time he moves it pops off and spills everywhere. I'm going to miss the bond of breastfeeding and I know its only been a week but I literally just can't do it. Its so hard. So we're giving the pumping thing a whirl, hopefully it works out so I can rid my frustrations and he can still get the benefits. I'm sure I'll find plenty other ways to bond with him, right? Did you struggle with that Lei? I sit and stare at him all the time you think that'd be enough lmao! 

Lei, I forgot to ask what the heck is up with your temps?!?!?!

Allika, how are things going for you dear? Did the bleeding pick up or slow down or anything?


----------



## Beautifullei2

I struggled with the bonding a little bit but I found other ways to bond with her. It will work itself out hun trust me :) 

Temps??? I have no idea.. they are all over the place I swear.


----------



## Jenna_KA

The last 2 feedings were pumped and OMG what a difference. I think this will be the solution :) 

I better see a nice spike tomorrow, I've never seen your temps do this before I wonder what it is


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yay!!! Glad that is helping you. Have you tried feeding without the boob condoms :haha: jk :winkwink: 

I hope my temp does something....so iI have been checking my cervix & right now is when I usually do it... this is tmi but has never happened. I check my cm that way to but when I looked my finger had a glob of creamy cm. Yuck!!! Lol. I never have a lot come out like that other than just a bit to notice if its thin & what not. I still feel my ovaries turning like crazy but no sign of ovulation compared to my chart. This month its totally wonky. The past two days I haven't got much sleep cause I've had a major headache to where it wakes me out of my sleep.


----------



## Allika

Hmm Lei, interesting! Maybe the strangeness of this cycle will be the indicator for sth good! :) excited for the end of the month and you testing!

@Hopin: how did your lab work go?


----------



## Jenna_KA

I've tried a few times but he just won't latch on. He opens his mouth then starts moving his head from side to side screaming so I always end up frantically putting my "boob condom" back on lol. Oh well :shrug: Exclusively boobie feeding doesn't work out for everyone. At least he'll still be getting my milk and he'll have a much happier mommy!!

That's really strange with the CM... Do you think it could be left overs from all the BD?? If you've already ovulated I'd say it was a good sign but you haven't yet. Maybe all the headaches and waking up is what's making your temps so wacky.

Hopin: Your appointment is pretty early PST tomorrow so I may not have a chance to get on here before then but you'll be in my thoughts deary I pray it goes alright <3 :hugs:


----------



## typeA TTC

Me too hopin!! Praying for you!! Please let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Grateful365

Thinking of you tomorrow Hopin. 

Allika- thinking of you also. Has it slowed or increased? 

Lei- I'm watching your chart! Lol 

Jenna - I'm glad you figured out a system that is working good for you and Draven! 

Typea- fx'd for you this cycle!!!!!

Whew this work trip is way more tiring than usual! Lol fri and sat will be the extra long days so I better get sleep while i can.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna I'm glad you found a happy medium hun that works for the both of you. Happy mommy is always good :)

Typea can't wait to see you get that :bfp:

Hopin- I hope your appt went well today & I'll be praying for you tomorrow :hugs:

Allika- I hope so! How are you dear? Any more signs of mc? Did your bleeding stop? Praying for you too hun!

Grateful-get plenty of rest hun...baby is surely gonna wear you out ;) .. yay I have another chart stalker ;) :happydance:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ugh still no temp spike! WTF!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks ladies. On our way to the hospital now.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Thanks ladies. On our way to the hospital now.

:flower: Good luck today hun :hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Thanks ladies. On our way to the hospital now.

Praying that everything goes well. :flower:


----------



## typeA TTC

Hopin- thinking of you!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Getting alot of Creamy cm & I KNOW I have not O'ed yet! This cycle is just so different its making me mad! bLAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Allika

Hello Ladies, 

I am doing alright...bleeding is finally picking up so that's good I guess... 

I cannot wait to start again!

@Hopin: I have been praying for you, how did things go?


----------



## momof1making2

HOLLY HANNAH I have missed a lot while on vaca! I officially leave tomorrow, I'm just hanging by the pool missing my bnb ladies! I have been crazy busy in Disney parks all week and have really missed you girls! I'll catch up more when I get settled back at home.
Jenna- xoxo you're doing great oh and I totally "heart" nipple guards they're a life saver!
Lei- MISS YOU, maybe this cycle is different because its "THE ONE" fxed for you love!
Allika- so happy you are getting closure sweetie, sending a million :hugs:
Grateful- I LOVE YOUR BEAN!!!
hopin- :hugs: I'm sending prayers your way today!!!: hugs:
Typea- I can't wait to catch up my little testing buddy! ;)


----------



## Beautifullei2

momof1making2 said:


> HOLLY HANNAH I have missed a lot while on vaca! I officially leave tomorrow, I'm just hanging by the pool missing my bnb ladies! I have been crazy busy in Disney parks all week and have really missed you girls! I'll catch up more when I get settled back at home.
> Jenna- xoxo you're doing great oh and I totally "heart" nipple guards they're a life saver!
> Lei- MISS YOU, maybe this cycle is different because its "THE ONE" fxed for you love!
> Allika- so happy you are getting closure sweetie, sending a million :hugs:
> Grateful- I LOVE YOUR BEAN!!!
> hopin- :hugs: I'm sending prayers your way today!!!: hugs:
> Typea- I can't wait to catch up my little testing buddy! ;)


OH what I would give to be lounging by a pool! I need a vacation & right now looking forward to my surgery so I can relax lol. Have a safe trip back home tomorrow hun! Cant want for you to test! 

*So are any of my 21st ladies going to give in & test early?? Its just right around the corner!! *

As much as I would love to agree I think its just really getting me down. I think google is the main reason because I am trying to diagnose myself :haha:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, I hate your temps this cycle lol. 

Hopin, keeping you in my thoughts and prayers I hope everything goes smoothly.

Momof1, glad youre enjoying your vaca so nice to see you around again :D


----------



## Beautifullei2

*me too! =( * :rofl: 

can you tell I extra hate them :haha:


----------



## Beautifullei2

HOLY SH***************** 

I think its safe to say my temp will shoot up tomorrow. I just started getting the worst pain ever in my ovaries.. I feel like they are trying to escape my body!


----------



## typeA TTC

I tested this morning 8dpiui and it was BFN. I'm just going to keep testing until my Beaton Tuesday (12dpiui). 

Lei- I'm hoping this is a good sign!! :)

Momof1- have you tested yet?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Total downer but I need my girls!!

My daughters god father & his wife are close friends.... well his wife told me they wanted to start trying for a baby in sept. So I gave her some pointers & what not & boom... she just send me a text saying she is pregnant :cry: I lost it!!!! Don't get me wrong I am so happy for them but damn.. what am I doing wrong. I just don't get it. I'm tired of people saying the time will come & its not meant to be right now. Hell I work at a jail where I see prostitutes getting pregnant left & right... then women doing drugs knowing their pregnant. But yet that was their right time to get pregnant when they live in the streets. I just don't get it :cry: I'm just a huge mess right now.


----------



## Allika

@Lei: you cant do this to yourself! This whole journey is hard enough and not worth losing friends over! A good friend of mine is due 2 days after what I would have had at my due date and while it's hard to talk to her right now, I wouldn't want to distance myself and put our friendship on the line just because I am hurt and even a little bit jealous. Our time will come! Big hugs!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol!!!! A little built up hostility towards those temps I see! I hope all this craziness in your ovaries is indeed ovulation. Did you BD last night?! Put on something nice tonight for DH!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika- I don't want to lose her at all but I can't help but just beat myself up over it. I called Dh sobbing because I feel like I'm broken. I have had so many tests done & our doctor came find anything wrong. We knew what dh issue was & now its fixed . I just don't know anymore. Dh mentioned getting a second opinion :( 19months of this is just really eating at me. 


Jenna - yes we sure did & since dh didn't get to fully finish the night before he said "it was a big one" he's so silly .


----------



## Allika

I think a second opinion isn't a bad idea....and you have your IUI coming up so soon! It's going to happen soon!!!! Hold out a little longer, Hun!


----------



## typeA TTC

Lei- I'm sorry this is happening. You are not all one in your feelings and the exhausting part is that we get our hopes up each month that this will be it. I'm sorry! I agree a second opinion is not a bad idea! Will your insurance cover it or will it beout of pocket? It's so expensive. I'm pretty sure my FS is printing money!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Im not sure if the insurance will cover it. I would assume that they would if its for a second opinion. My insurance covers up to a diagnosis of infertility but its something I will check for tomorrow. 

I just went to the bathroom cause I felt like I was peeing myself & there was a lot of cm on my panties... then I noticed a blob of creamy cm was in the toilet with brown blood on it. I think I oed lol but I'm still having pain.. maybe 2 eggs again??


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yesterday when I was down I came across this on my FB news FEED!!! It hit the nail head on & wanted to share it with you all!


After sobing to my mom & hearing her struggles with ttc it made me feel a bit better. Her & my dad tried for my oldest brother for 3 years & they couldnt figure out why it took so long. There fertiltiy was unexplained & the month she gave up is when they fell pregnant.. then about 6 months after my older brother they got pregnant with me. They told my mom she would never have kids & she has 3 now. I guess I just need to keep the "FAITH" that when its our time it will happen. I don't have an answer to my "WHYS" & thats something I may never know but I TRUST that when its time it will happen. Even though I say Ill give myself a break deep down in my heart I know its not possible because I cant help what the heart wants. <3

Thanks for listening ladies!!

Jenna- My temp spiked :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2013-01-17-19-27-32.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi Ladies!
Lei, I'm sorry you were struggling so badly the past couple of days. It's never fun when someone close to you gets pregnant when you've been struggling for so long to get pregnant. Trust me, I know the feeling. Next month marks a year in our journey TTC, and my sister is pregnant, she tried for like 5 seconds and got pregnant. I just don't understand why some people it happens so easily for and others it doesn't. It's just something we'll never have the answer to. :hugs: to you hun, I'm glad you got a good cry out with your mom. That always seems to help me.

Yesterday went fine, the anesthesia REALLY knocked me out, I couldn't stay awake afterward at all. I pretty much slept all day yesterday. The doctor said it went well. I have been bleeding pretty regularly since the procedure. They said that should only last a couple of days. I have a follow up appointment with my doctor on 2/1, where the surgeon said she would likely give me the green like to at least be sexually active again. I think we'll have to wait until after my first AF to start TTC again though. We'll see. 

I had to share this picture that my DH took of me in pre-op, they put this gown type thing on me that they hook up to a 'heater', it's so funny, it was like a heated gown, but it blows up and makes me look like i'm either wearing a sumo outfit or that my boobs are size triple H! Don't mind me looking like crap, I had zero makeup on but still had to share this!! Let me know if it worked I'm not very tech savvy.

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8464/8392647938_26be773d9c_s.jpg


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Also I can't wait for MONDAY!! YAY FOR TEST DAY!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

That didn't work, trying again:

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8464/8392647938_26be773d9c.jpg


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> That didn't work, trying again:
> 
> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8464/8392647938_26be773d9c.jpg

Thats awesome!! I need one of those to put under my clothes at all times lol :haha: 

Thanks hun it did feel good to let that cry out. I am better today then yesterday for sure & can actually say Im so happy for my friends. Im really looking forward to our consult next week. I am trying to figure out what ansers I need to ask about the whole thing.

Also ill add that I am so glad the procedure went well yesterday. I cant wait until your f/u visit to see when you and your hunny can start trying again :)


----------



## momof1making2

Just landed! I'm home and its 17°, talk about culture shock! Hopin- I'm so glad your procedure went well I get wait to start stocking your temps! Lei- the hardest thing with ttc (even though we hate admitting it) is finding out that those close to us become pregnant, I'm do glad your better today big :hugs: !!!

3 days until testing day ahhhhh I can't wait! No symptoms in my tww:(


----------



## Beautifullei2

momof1making2 said:


> Just landed! I'm home and its 17°, talk about culture shock! Hopin- I'm so glad your procedure went well I get wait to start stocking your temps! Lei- the hardest thing with ttc (even though we hate admitting it) is finding out that those close to us become pregnant, I'm do glad your better today big :hugs: !!!
> 
> 3 days until testing day ahhhhh I can't wait! No symptoms in my tww:(

I can't wait for you to test! Are you going to temp anymore or just wait until test day!!! EKKKKKKKKKK!


----------



## typeA TTC

I'm beginning to lose hope and wish I wouldnt have started testing in the first place bc now I'm addicted!!! Ugh! It was a BFN today at 8dpiui so I'm not sure I will get a BFP this cycle. I have plenty of symptoms thanks to the progesterone. All of which are likely false. I'll update again tomorrow. I'm not using frers so maybe the one I'm using has a too high threshold. I think I'm using fact plus tests?


----------



## typeA TTC

Hopin- so happy all went well. Did you have any pain?


----------



## momof1making2

I super sucked at temping lol :haha: so I gave up this month but if no bfp then I'll try temping again next month. I'm waiting until Monday for my lab work I just get so discouraged seeing the ugly BFN's staring back at me that I try to stay away from them lol. Typea I want to hear all about your symptoms :) :hugs:


----------



## momof1making2

Also, typea you are so so early, you still have a BIG CHANCE OF A LOVELY BFP :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

typea - your still super early hun so try not to beat yourself up over it. Remember implantation can take up to 12dpo so dont count yourself out just yet :) :hugs: 


Momof1- lol I have to constantly remind myself to temp because I got so used to not doing it. I was horrible the first month back at it lol. I know what you mean about the :bfn: though. I dont think I am going to test until I am late. Technically I could test before the 31st but I am going to wait to see if AF shows up.


----------



## Allika

momof1making2 said:


> I super sucked at temping lol :haha: so I gave up this month but if no bfp then I'll try temping again next month. I'm waiting until Monday for my lab work I just get so discouraged seeing the ugly BFN's staring back at me that I try to stay away from them lol. Typea I want to hear all about your symptoms :) :hugs:

Dont drive yourself crazy I tested negative 12 DPO. Positive 13 DPO. So, one day can make a huge difference....but 8 DPO is very early for a positive. Implantation is usually between Day 6 - 12 after O, so everything is still possible!

I am doing alright...Bleeding like crazy...but no cramping. Going in to see my Dr next week to make sure all is out and get my blood drawn again. Hopefully everything will be out of my system by Feb and we can start trying again. That would be nice!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Momof1* I'm glad you made it back safely! What a reality check with the temp!! I can't wait for you to test. You sure do have some willpower, when I was TTC there was NO WAY I was waiting for AF to show before I tested LOL! Starting at about 9DPO it was impossible for me to not test. Don't worry about the symptoms, I don't think you always have them in the 2WW, and a lot of the time they're just like AF anyway so what's the point! I can't wait for Monday!

*TypeA* 8DPO is still very early! Don't count yourself out yet. You still have PLENTY of time! Maybe you should take a couple of days off from testing and give yourself a little bit of a break. Especially now that you've tested negative. :hugs: to you hun, there's still lots of time left! 
To answer your question, it was mostly painless! I had some kind of severe cramping last night, but it just kind of felt like really bad gas pains if I had to compare it to something. I'm still bleeding pretty steadily today, but that's only a good thing I suppose, I'm ready to move on from all of this!

*Allika* are you cramping at all or just bleeding? :hugs: to you. Glad you are meeting with your doctor next week. I have the same hopes of starting TTC again next month. I hope we are both able to get back on track with things and put all of this yucky stuff behind us! 

We are going bowling tonight, I'm pretty excited! We haven't been in so long! We are taking my DS because he's had such a good week at school.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

You ladies are being SO SO SO SO SO quiet!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> You ladies are being SO SO SO SO SO quiet!!!!

AGREED!!!

I have nothing to report other than I o'ed :haha:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

WOOOT! Wahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

lol!! LUCKILY it wasn't as bad as it was in oct.... I didn't blead but just a smudge when I went potty but I am all gravy now! & allll THAT wonderful acheing went away!!

Ohhhh & I'm super excited about tomorrow. DH & I wanted to do something fun with the kids so I got tickets to the circus so I am going to surprise them.

I see your going bowling later. I LOVE bowling except its impossible to get DD to leave haha


----------



## momof1making2

Did you girls have any in your tww I'm so sad,I have nothing :( I keep hoping for implantation spotting but nothing. I think I'm obsessing to much!

Lei- WOO HOO I'M SO HAPPY YOU O'd!


----------



## Allika

@Hopin: I am cramping a little bit but its like you said, it feels more like bloating...but the bleeding is definitely strong.

Are you guys vocal on fb about your fertility struggles?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika- I don't talk about on there just because I don't want people asking "are you pregnant yet" lol.


----------



## momof1making2

I'm not on fb and honestly I wish I never told anyone in my family because they drive me crazy with the constant questions.


----------



## Allika

Beautifullei2 said:


> Allika- I don't talk about on there just because I don't want people asking "are you pregnant yet" lol.

Agreed. But I wish some people, especially some pregnant ladies posting they're pregnant at 4 weeks or complaining about being pregnant "again" make me wish there was more awareness to people like us reading these updates and wanting to punch them.


----------



## momof1making2

I'm on fb just not talking about fertility stuff on there lol my last post made it sound as though I didn't have fb, figured I would clarify.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hi girls!! I hate to post and run, but I have a lot to do today. My daddy's coming up to see Draven for the first time and we're all going out to dinner with OH's parents. It's almost 2:00 and I haven't even showered yet :dohh:

Lei: FINALLY your temp spiked, wonderful!!! I'm thinking you released 2 again because of the spotting. Is all the pain gone now? I'm sorry you struggled the other day, I totally know what it's like seeing other people get pregnant with out even trying. It's so heartbreaking, even though you try your best to be happy for them it's hard. I had to distance myself from a good friend when she got pregnant and I was TTC. I felt awful, but it just hurt my heart because here I was trying for a year and she slipped up once and got pregnant on accident. I'm glad you're feeling better and I love that picture/quote you posted.

Hopin: I'm glad your procedure went well, LOVE the outfit they put you in! You look great with those blow up tripple M boobs :holly: I agree with Lei, gotta get one of those to put under my clothes all the time. I've been so cold lately!

Momof1: Glad you're back, can't wait to see you test!!!

TypeA: You've still got pleeeenty of time for that BFP to show, don't you worry!!


I got my pictures back of Draven! There's a lot more but they're all pretty similar so I just chose a few to share. There's a couple with OH in them and I have to admit I'm a little upset and jealous that she got some shots with him but none with me, but oh well... They're still cute :]
LMAO! And I just had to share the one of him crying. I know it's sad but it cracks me up. Poor booboo.
 



Attached Files:







8389866711_78bd8f0fc0_b.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 7









8389870333_5192f71d24_b.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 5









8389877605_90fdeed055_b.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 6









8389872169_8a6bc01412_b.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 6









8390965142_9cfa4654ba_b.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Allika- I don't talk about on there just because I don't want people asking "are you pregnant yet" lol.
> 
> Agreed. But I wish some people, especially some pregnant ladies posting they're pregnant at 4 weeks or complaining about being pregnant "again" make me wish there was more awareness to people like us reading these updates and wanting to punch them.Click to expand...


I agree!!!! Even when I try & talk to my closest friends.. they still don't get it. I'm so thankful I have you all cause I would have gone mad by now or punched someone lol


----------



## typeA TTC

Ok I hereby agree to wait until Sunday morning to test. I go in for blood work on Monday so I would really like to have an idea before the beta. Here are my symptoms: cramps (today especially which was unfortunate because I'm at a conference), sooooore boobs, pinches down there and I'm tired. I attribute almost all of this to the progesterone because its been nonstop since I started with them. 

I don't talk about fertility issues on fb at all. I generally don't talk about it because the thought of having someone talk to me about my uterus in conversation does not appeal to me. But for whatever reason I don't mind discussing it here. Likely because we are all in the same boat. 

If I test Sunday then that will be 10dpiui and 10dpo (I ovulated a few hours after my IUI). So hopefully I will get some sort of correct answer. But since my beta is on 12dpo I am also prepared that my blood may show something different than my urine.


----------



## Allika

On a different note....have any of you ladies ever watched the movie "The odd life of Timothy Green"?

I watched it the other day and it hit me very deep in my heart.


----------



## lune_miel

I am cracking up picturing you guys punching people in the face :haha:

*Lei-* Yay on your temp spike...I always think of those women on the streets who have like 7 kids and keep pumping em out w no way to support them, sorry you have to see them everyday.

*Momof1-* 9dpo and no symptons either :nope: I have been kinda more tired lately, tho...

Just get here, Monday! I will not poas early bc I can't take the :bfn:


----------



## momof1making2

Lune we have same O day!! Are you getting beta done on Monday as well?

Jenna- HE IS SO ADORABLE, absolutely beautiful baby!!!!


----------



## lune_miel

I had the beta last cycle, was 16 which was good, so didn't do it this time. You?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna I love the baby pictures. Especially with the head phones on :)

AF for the pain.. it started getting bad at work so I went home & laid around... when I woke up this morning it was all gone so I'm positive it happened yesterday. 

Typea glad you decided to test!!!

I can't wait for all of you to test!!!! Eeeekkk!!! :)

Allika what is that movie about. I have honestly never heard about it.


----------



## typeA TTC

Jenna...LOVE the pictures- he is gorgeous and very cooperative!!

Lei- when's your test date or are you waiting for AF?


----------



## Allika

It's about a couple that is unable to conceive and then they write this list of all things their kid would have been like and bury it in the yard...I don't want to spoil the movie but I cried my eyes out!


here is the link to the trailer:

https://youtu.be/xK8ezvCenrs


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika just watching that trailer made me cry!!! I am gonna have to hunt down that movie this weekend.


Typea AF is due on the 31st so I am going to test the day before if i can hold out.


----------



## Beautifullei2

FF gave me cross hairs but im almost positive I oed on CD 14. Is there a way to override it or do I just have to let it fix itself.


----------



## Grateful365

Hi ladies! Trying to keep up with all the posts while I am on my work trip but haven't had a whole lot of time to post. I am very very excited for all of the testing this month. I can't wait to celebrate the next BFP's. :happydance:

Hopin4 - That blow up gown is hilarious!!!! LOL!!:rofl: I am glad to hear that everything went smoothly and that you can now begin to move ahead. I am excited to see what the upcoming months will bring you!!!!! 

Allika - I'm glad things are moving along for you as well. Did you go to your doctor appointent again....can't remember what day it was. 

Jenna - LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE the pics!!!!!! Gorgeous!!!!!!!! I can see why you are in love! :flower:

Lei - Glad your painful O is over!!! I hope it pays off well this month and you get your long awaited BFP. You can hold off testing until the day before, I know you can!!!!!! LOL :thumbup:

Everyone else the testing dates are right around the corner, and to those that feel like they don't have symptoms....don't let your mind get to you because I've read that MANY women do not get many (if any) symptoms...many don't know their pregnant at all.


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey ladies!! About to enjoy a spa day but wanted to check in with my bnb (which auto corrected to the word "bomb" so I'm going to start calling y'all the bomb ladies) ladies. I have no symptoms today. Not feeling a thing. I went to visit my friend who just had her baby. I wasn't sad at all while I was there but went to buy the baby something after my visit and walked into the baby store and got a little sad. 

By the way I was thinking this morning that if we continue on the 3bfps a month Jenna should be prego in no time again since there's not very many of us! Ha!!

Happy Saturday! By the way I kept my word and didn't test this morning. I'll test on Monday morning and Tuesday morning before the beta. I'll let you guys know!


----------



## Allika

Happy weekend ladies!

I am not doing too well this weekend. I think yesterday night the real miscarriage happened! I've had the worst cramps and bled like a person that is about to die!

This morning my husband got me my bday gift. He got me 3 Pandora charms, one of them was a baby carriage (which in his mind was a good idea since it resembled hope) but I just lost it and started crying about our loss which is what it resembled to me. I just can't look at it! Especially not after the night I had!


----------



## typeA TTC

Alika- I'm so sorry!!! I'm thinking of you and am happy that maybe the worst is behind you and you can start to heal. Big hugs! If I knew how to do the smilies I would do lots of them, but I don't.......however lots of smilies and hugs for you!


----------



## momof1making2

Allika- I'm so sorry sweetie, I can't even imagine how hard this is for you :( :hugs:

DO YOU LADIES BELIEVE IN PSYCHIC'S?
So while at Disney, we were on a resort shuttle bus to go back to our resort and there was probably about 35 people or so on this bus. My OH was nosey and listening to these two ladies talking. One lady said that she was psychic and how her husband hated it because she knew about his promotion at work before he did bla bla bla...... She then said that there were actually two visitors from the other side that were there with her on the bus, she then proceeded to say to this other girl that in fact she knew that there were actually two people on this bus that are pregnant right now and ones with twins, WIERD! I mean if she was really psychic then those two people could be anyone but STILL SO WEIRD! OH said that after that she was talking about how common twins were right now when she gives readings because of all the fertility meds out there now a days.


----------



## Allika

Well I have to say I believe in them because I had a psychic reading back in October and got told without her knowing my backstory that I had troubles getting pregnant (she even pinpoint my correct diagnosis) and that I would be pregnant 3 times but only 2 positive outcomes....she said she was very sorry and she usually doesn't predict bad things but she wanted me to know that I would get pregnant 3 times...I also asked her about the timing and she said "within the next 2 years" she said a few other things out of nowhere that were also true to me and my husband and all she had was our birth dates and names...


----------



## Beautifullei2

First off!! Allika I'm sending lots of hugs your way hun. The worst is over & now you can begin to heal & cope & when you feel the time is right you can move forward with TTC


Momof1- I believe in them. I saw one back in March of last year & she knew tons of things that no one else knows. She brought up us having a baby & said we had to overcome some things but we would be blessed with more. She said we had some struggles coming our way & boy did we. I was thankful it had not happened after all we went through this summer. She did say it would happen before the end of the yee but that didn't happen. Oh well she got everything else right though...


----------



## momof1making2

I'll hereto my fingers crossed that my little, funky, wierd psychic encounter comes true tomorrow :). This is going to be the longest 24 hours of my life. I wish I felt different in some way so I could feel a little hope in the situation. I wish I spotted :(. Anyways how is everyone else doing this fine Sunday afternoon?
Typea, lune- If I'm correct you both have hcg lab tests tomorrow too, right?


----------



## lune_miel

Today I am 11dpo and when I woke up I thought why not just try an IC hpt and the same thing happened as last month. I pee in a cup and when I wipe there's brown spotting. Not too confident now, doubtful it's IB. It was BFN but if it WERE IB then I wouldn't test positive for 4-5 more days...ugh


----------



## typeA TTC

I go for testing on Tuesday morning.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Can't wait for the testing tomorrow!! :happydance:


----------



## typeA TTC

Me neither!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Allika: I'm so sorry about your struggles :( The worst is almost behind you and you can move forward in your journey. Sending lots of :hugs: And thank you for sharing that movie with us, I actually ended up renting it last night after reading your post! Beautiful movie, made me cry and even OH teared up. It gave us a chance to step back and appreciate where we are today and remember all our struggles to get here. 

Momof1: I can't wait for you to test!!!!!!! I obviously believe in psychics as I've told y'all tons of things MIL was telling us lol. Also, while TTC I got a few (like 5 haha!) online psychic readings. Many of them were right on with a lot of things, but none of them were really right about what month I'd conceive. However, one reading I got when I first got pregnant she told me I was having a boy and told me all about his life and everything seemed SOOO true! She said Draven would be very passionate about martial arts which is interesting because martial arts is a huuuuge thing on OH's side of the family. Anywho, I hope the psychic lady was picking up on you being preggie! Can't wait to find out!

Lei: Holy temp drop! What the...? Your temps are so strange this cycle lol! Hopefully it means something good! So how many days until testing? I could check the front page, buuuuuut I'm not going to haha!

So yesterday while getting a bottle warmed up for Draven he was crying and squirming in my arms. Then suddenly he stopped. I looked down and he was sucking his thumb! It somehow found its way in his mouth and he knew what to do lmao! OH and I took a video (of course, classic first time parents) so I wanted to share just for fun :) Don't mind my face haha I hadn't showered yet. My hair was a mess and I had no make up on.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Z-qitRbt8A


----------



## Beautifullei2

I know the temp was a shocker as I'm only 3dpo according to me. (Ff is off a day in my eyes)

Ahhh what a cute video... he's giving you all that look like "let me suck my thumb in peace" haha. He's such a handsome boy :)


----------



## bettybee1

You could be having an implataion dip( early). Are you sure you have o'd xx


----------



## Beautifullei2

Oh yes , positive ;) I have been having a bit of cramps in my abdomen... more like its sore I guess would be the best way to describe it. Its been off & on through out the day. I didn't know impantation can happen that early


----------



## bettybee1

yeah implantation can happen early more rare but can happen my friend had a dip at 3dpo and got her bfp at 7dpo xxx


----------



## Beautifullei2

Oh wow I didn't know that. Wishful thinking on my end ;)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi Ladies,
I've been real busy this weekend, we had a couple of snow days and my DS was off school so it's been crazy around here. I'm going to try and catch up, you guys have been very chatty lately!

*Allika* I am on FB, but nobody on there knows we're even trying for a baby. Honestly only our close friends and family know we were trying. I understand what you mean though, people don't realize how their posts might effect others.
I am so sorry you have had such a difficult weekend with the bleeding and cramps. The charms your DH bought you were a sweet thought, but I totally understand why it broke you down. When I left the hospital they gave me a 'care package' about m/c and loss and it contained this clay heart that was painted half blue and half pink, and it just really struck a cord with me. I have it sitting on this antique mirror on my dresser. I think I'm going to keep it. So sad.

*Jenna* I love, love, love, love, love, love LOVE your Draven pictures!! SO cute!! <3 He is precious, but you already know that :) sweet video too <3 Thank you for sharing him with us!

*TypeA* I know you go for testing Tuesday but are you testing tomorrow at home?

*Lune* Testing tomorrow morning?! Right???? Don't be too put off by the brown spotting. I had spotting when I had my BFP. You never know!! :hugs:

*Grateful* How is the trip going? Wearing you out? How are you feeling?

*LDizzy* What's been going on with you hun? Are you testing tomorrow?

*momof1* I can't wait for you to test. So exciting!

I'm sorry if I missed anyone, i'm trying to keep up. AFM, today has been very difficult. I've been cramping terribly, and just a little bit ago I had SO SO much blood :( I actually screamed "OH MY GOSH" because I wasn't expecting it, they told me with the D&C that I might have 'light spotting' and 'some cramping' but nothing like this so it really caught me off guard. My poor DS heard me yell that from the bathroom and asked me what was wrong, I told him I almost fell off the toilet. I googled it though and from what I have read, heavy bleeding can be normal even with a D&C. I'm just ready for this to be over with. They gave me a script for Lortab but I don't want to take it because I'm afraid it will knock me out and I have a 5 year old to take care of! I'm just still so angry that all of this is happening, I keep thinking I'm moving on and then BOOM out of nowhere it hits me and I'm just mad about it. 

I'm just glad I have you ladies because all of this testing gives me a distraction and something to look forward to.


----------



## momof1making2

Jenna- I just love your sweet little man! Thank you so much for sharing!
Hopin- I have been thinking about you, I am so sorry your having to go through this sweetie I can't even imagine! :hugs: this will only make your soul stronger. Hang in there buttercup xoxo!

I'll be sure to keep all my bnb gals posted tomorrow. I should find out in the early afternoon, goodnight my favorite girls :)


----------



## typeA TTC

hopin - sorry, yes i will be testing tomorrow. I tested today and it was a BFN. So i am pretty sure that I will continue to get the same tomorrow and tuesday morning, but we will see. i will keep everyone updated! Now, about you....has the bleeding tappered off. i'm sorry all this happened and pray its over soon. ugh, i can imagine you were quite scared by the whole thing. i'm happy nothing is wrong though and that the bleeding is normal!

momof1 and lune- thinking of you tomorrow as you have your tests done! let us know!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I'm sorry girls, I really need to vent. I think I'm having some PPD or something. I'm just really upset :cry:

I feel like I missed my entire labor and delivery. Nothing went right at all. Literally everything (besides a healthy baby) that could have gone wrong did. And the whole thing just felt so clinical. Nothing was natural. I had to be induced, I got the epidural before I felt any real labor pain (which was nice, but maybe I should have waited to make it feel more real), then during labor I slept so it was uneventful. Then I push for 2 hours which flies by and felt like 30 minutes and end in a c-section anyway. Again, very clinical... nothing natural about it. Then to top it off I had to be put to sleep and OH kicked out so NEITHER of us got to hear his first cry. I didn't get to do delayed cord clamping like I wanted, OH didn't get to cut the cord, when I woke up and tried to do skin-to-skin Draven got too cold so we had to stop after 5 seconds. I didn't get to breast feed within the first hour like I wanted. I just feel like I failed. Something I anticipated for 9 months and not ONE thing went how I wanted. I feel like I just had a procedure, not gave birth and it sucks because now it's over. I'm sorry if this all sounds stupid, I know the point is we're both healthy and okay. I just really feel like I never got to experience labor and birth and it really upsets me. I cried to OH about it tonight and even he's really upset about it. Just sucks :/
Sorry, just having a rough night. I really needed to talk.

<3


----------



## Beautifullei2

Awwww hun!! :( :hugs: I know things may have not gone as planned & I know you definitely didn't expect it. If only there was a rewind button. Don't say you failed though cause those were all things that could not have been prevented. Many of us know labor is no walk in the park & by all means if your in pain then get the epidural..... as far the pushing & it leading you having a section, well that was healthier for Draven. I know you had things planned out & I'm sorry they didn't all pan out but your right.... the two of you are both healthy hun :flower: & I'm sure the doctors did what they felt was necessary for the health of you & baby! Besides you still have to give Draven a brother or sister ;)

just don't ever doubt yourself or say you failed cause I think your doing a damn good job as a new mommy!!!! As long as you & baby are healthy that's all that matters :)


----------



## bettybee1

awww jenna dont worry its really normal too feel that way ....... when i had my daughter i wanted a a complaty natural birth .......i went in too be induced they out the moniter on me somethinf wasnt right i was 1cm then they burst my waters i went too 6cm within 15 mins they couldnt find the heartbeat they rushed me down put spinl block in it took too long so they knocked me out and i woke up on the ward it was strange very strange i was also still numb form the block so i couldnt move she alaso was toung tied and couldnt feed so i pumped off and feed threw a syringe it was very clincal and i was really bothered about it just after like you especally when all my friends were having natural births and mine was horrid ....... but now i dont give 2 sh**ts am just soo grateful that i have my daughter and she came out healthy with no problems just try not too get your self down about it hunnie and just think if you getb pregnant agian you can get that experience again hugsss xxxx


----------



## momof1making2

I just woke up with blood in my panties :(. TMI alert! I had a bunch of brown in my panties and then a couple drops came out while I peed, I put a tampon in but I'm so upset :( is to late for IB and 3 days before I'm suppose to start and its more than just spotting Ahhhhhhh I think I'm out this month :( I'm still on way to my appointment prepared for the worst news:(


----------



## typeA TTC

Im sorry momof1!! its a BFN for me too (11dpiui)! I want to stop these dang sups but am not supposed to until the beta tomorrow.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna*, don't be upset - I'm pretty sure L&D never goes as anyone plans it to! It's something that you just can't plan, and it's never as rosy and peaceful as us women would hope or wish it to be. Take comfort in knowing that Draven is so happy and healthy, and that you have your little bundle of joy home with you to hold and snuggle with <3 You did nothing wrong, you did only what you could and the doctors did what they could to keep him safe, which he is! Nothing but good news all around! I'm sorry you're struggling :hugs:

*momof1* I am so sad to hear you are bleeding :( !!! I was really thinking this month was the one for you! Let us know what they say at your appointment. 

*TypeA* There's still hope for you, try not to give up on that! Thinking of you and looking forward to tomorrow's appointment.

I just have to say ladies, I know we still have testing to do and it's not time to give up on this month yet, so this is very premature, but if we don't get at least one :bfp: this month, I'm TOTALLY down with having a "THIS IS NOT FAIR" pity party for a couple of hours where all we do is complain and be mad. FOR REAL!!!!!!


----------



## Allika

Good Morning Ladies,

@Jenna: I am so sorry hun! I can understand how you feel. You planned it all out and had all these ideas of what your birth would be like and now you feel like this experience has been taken from you and you probably feel like you missed out...
Of course the most important part is that you and Draven are healthy and doing well but I understand that still you feel that things could have been better....

But......I think that is step 1 of being a parent....you plan for something and something completely else happens. You get used to it and soon you will realize that while this is not how you planned it, things are still pretty good. It will probably happen 1,000,000 more in your life. Who knows, maybe Draven will not like the sports that you and your husband were so excited for him to do, maybe he will not marry the girl you were picturing for him...

The point I am trying to make is, "Welcome to Parenthood!", where you can plan as much as you want things will come differently anyway!

@Momof1making2: Implantantion bleeding can absolutely happen up until 12 DPO. It doesnt sound like it though from the amount you're describing. But hey!, If not this month then next....Aiming for a Christmas baby!

@typeA TTC: I tested negative on 11 dpo, slightly positive on 12 dpo...you're not out till you're out. In fact unless Implantation happened early for you, it makes sense that it is negative...

@Hopin: I really hope your bleeding and cramping are going to be over soon! Its super annoying!

@Grateful: Hope your trip was fantastic and you enjoyed it. Are you showing yet?

@Lei: How are you doing, girl?

AFM: This weekend was rough. I didnt think the physical part of things would hit me as hard as it did. I lost so much blood and feel completely drained...it was quite tough to see my body pass what my heart so desperately wanted. I am feeling much better today, but this weekend with all the cramping and bleeding will definitely make history as worst weekend ever. 
I am pretty sure I have to see my Dr today or tomorrow to see if everything came out. I am pretty sure I am all emptied out though....it was definitely not just "a heavy period with some cramping"....

Next step is to wait for HCG to be back down to 0 and then jumping back on the train!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika, you are SO right. It's not just a heavy period. I was kind of hoping that the D&C would allow me to skip this part bc I couldn't have said if better myself, it really is just like watching it leave you, very sad. I'm sorry you had such a rough weekend. 
I'm grateful you've managed to stay so positive throughout all of this, more often than not you've been way more optimistic than I have, it's really helped to keep me in check that it could always be worse. 
Let us know when your appointment is!!!


----------



## momof1making2

Jenna- I'm so sorry sweetie I can imagine the feeling.........L&D can be so hard when it goes bad. Vent as much as you want sweetie and then look at the beautiful healthy boy you brought into this world and it will make everything better.

Hopin- I'm all about the HUGE PITTY PARTY! game on girl, game on!

Lei- looks like we'll be iui buddies after all :hugs:

Typea- YOU STILL HAVE A CHANCE LOVE, DON'T GIVE UP HOPE YET, IS STILL EARLY!

So I hit my blood drawn and will find out around 11 what the results are. The bleeding has turned red so I'm not confident at all that this is my month:( oh well onto iui. She was surprised when she saw my charts of my "perfect cycle" that's why thus is do discouraging :( oh and also the dam psychic encounter. I'm gonna ball my eyes out when I get that "confirmed phone call". I may have another vent session later just to warn you girls. :cry:


----------



## momof1making2

Sorry for typos I'm on my phone and clearly writing to fast :haha:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Momof1 don't apologize. You have every right to vent. :hugs: to you. <3


----------



## Allika

Hopin4ABump said:


> Allika, you are SO right. It's not just a heavy period. I was kind of hoping that the D&C would allow me to skip this part bc I couldn't have said if better myself, it really is just like watching it leave you, very sad. I'm sorry you had such a rough weekend.
> I'm grateful you've managed to stay so positive throughout all of this, more often than not you've been way more optimistic than I have, it's really helped to keep me in check that it could always be worse.
> Let us know when your appointment is!!!

@Hopin: Did they give you any supplements or anything? I feel so drained....I feel like all kinds of nutrients went missing....any iron or vitamins you are supposed to take?


----------



## Grateful365

Hi ladies - finally back from my business trip....thank goodness! I've been trying hard to keep up while I was gone.

Jenna - I can only imagine how that would feel and I think it would be very upsetting to me as well. I have had some friends who had their labor not go as planned and were also upset about it long after they got home. One girl had a c-section and didn't get to see the baby for many hours because it was put in an incubator for a while - her husband and everyone else got to go down and see the baby except her. I felt so bad for her!! So I can only imagine what you are feeling Jenna. Of coarse you want the childbirth to be so special and memorable, it is hard if things do go as you had hoped. However, as the other ladies said, thank God that you were all safe and healthy. Give it some time as I think it might ease how bad you are feeling about it right now. Hang in there girl....you are doing a great job as a new mom!!!!!! :flower:

Hopin - I hope your bleeding has stopped. I'm sad you had to endure any of this. I agree that it will make you even stronger in the end. I know things seem very dark right now with what you have been going through, but I believe with all my heart this will all lead to something wonderful for you....and I can't wait!!!

Allika - I'm sorry your weekend and birthday was so hard. I pray it is over with. I think you are very strong and I am excited to see what the upcoming months bring. :flower:

Momof1 - Sorry to hear you are bleeding. :growlmad: Please let us know what the doctor says. Waiting each and every month is so damn hard I know....just KNOW that one of these months will be YOURS!!!!!! :flower:

Type1 - Your not out yet gir! FX'd!!!

Lune - FX'd still for you as well. It can be BFN one day and BFP the next!

Lei - How are you feeling? Your temps are weird but I wouldn't pay too much attention because they are still higher than before ovulation. Plus the month I got pregnant I had commented on how weird my temps looked that month so you never know. 

I forced myself to wait to test until the day of my period. I couldn't stand to see the BFN's each month...I guess I'd rather just see the witch then the BFN. Next month we should have a contest to see who can hold out on testing the longest! LOL 

I am just dying for there to be another BFP in here. I will be so happy and it gives everyone hope and a reason to celebrate. I saw some quotes I wanted to share.....

"Out of difficulties grow miracles." - Jean de la Breye're

"Sometimes the best thing you can do is not think, not wonder, not imagine, not obsess. Just breathe, and have faith that everything will work out for the best." (I have always LOVED this quote because I am a HUGE worrier! LOL)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika, no they only gave me pain meds!! Do you notice being extremely tired?? I was wondering if that's just me. 
I'm still bleeding terribly AND I'm at work :( double whammy.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks Grateful <3

How are you feeling? Isn't your appointment tomorrow?!?! I so so so hope you get another u/s!!!!


----------



## lune_miel

So much promise for testing today and so much disappointment. :nope:

Momof1- I am also turning from brown to red, temp dropped this AM, too.

Next cycle will be rd 3 of Clomid, which I am happy with other than it took me 2 cycles to figure out I need Mucinex to bring on the EWCM. So if I can finally time everything right for rd 3 and still don't get my BFP then DH needs SA. :coffee:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Wow!!! A girl sleeps in & misses a lot!!!!!

Momof1 & TypeA :( :hugs: I hope its just to early, I'm still keeping my Fxed!! We need 3 :bfp:

Hopin & allika - I hope you ladies are boh beginning to heal. I know its been rough. Let us know what the doctors say when you have your fu appts.

Lune- Fxed it changes to a :bfp:


Im praying for you ladies cause I don't want this month to be 0 :bfp: .....even if its just 1. 

Grateful- yes my temps are definatley wacky this month.

Sorry I didn't post much but my stinkin phone keeps trying to correct me & acting weird.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Oh Lune, I'm so sorry :( :hugs: to you, hopefully next month is your month!!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Thanks Grateful <3
> 
> How are you feeling? Isn't your appointment tomorrow?!?! I so so so hope you get another u/s!!!!

I'm feeling pretty good, thanks for asking :flower: Yes it will be the first real appointment tomorrow. I have no idea what all they will do. I hope it's more than just a bunch of talking because DH has hardly any time (almost none) off at work and he is leaving work early to go. I asked the lady who scheduled the appointment what all he would do and if there would be an ultrasound and she said "Well...he will talk to you and he might do an ultrasound, I'm not sure".....so we shall see. We might have to beg. :winkwink:


----------



## momof1making2

It's official BFN for me this month :"(


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful you should just tell them you have a whole thread of ladies who NEED there to be an ultrasound tomorrow. Please and thank you :D


----------



## Hopin4ABump

momof1making2 said:


> It's official BFN for me this month :"(

:flower::hugs::sad2::grr::cry:


----------



## Beautifullei2

momof1making2 said:


> It's official BFN for me this month :"(

:( :hugs:

We will get to be IUI buddies!!

I got for my FS consult on Wednesday.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thank you girls for all your support I really needed that. I'm sure I'll come to terms with it soon, I'm of course so thankful that him and I are okay. I think I just needed to talk it out a little. My sister is having "boy troubles" so is coming up to visit this week so that should help some of these baby blues I'm having too. The goal was a healthy baby and that's what I got, so I keep trying to tell myself that. :) Thanks again ladies, I don't know what I'd do with out you all. 

Momof1, I'm really sorry to hear about your BFN :( I was so hopeful this cycle, darn it! Have yourself a glass of wine or something tonight and throw yourself a wonderful pitty party. You deserve it! :hugs: 

Hopin and Allika, has your bleeding died down now? I couldn't imagine going through what you're going through you're both so strong :( Hang in there. And it wouldn't hurt to go get some iron supplements either probably if you're feeling super drained.

Grateful, they better give you another US I wanna see that little bugger again!!


----------



## momof1making2

I don't know what I would do without you girls! :hugs: 

Lei- I'm very excited to share this experience together!!!


----------



## momof1making2

Jenna- take good care of your sister, give that baby a big kiss and smile the night away :)
p.s. I have a bottle of wine and a huge bubble bath with my name on it this evening ;)


----------



## typeA TTC

Jenna- I am sure everyone has already said this but I think you have every right to feel that way. When my friend was prego with her first baby she had a lot of baby blues that she kept to herself and ended up making it worse. So please use this thread to vent to us instead of keeping it inside!!! I can only imagine that you were is appointed, however I am selfishly happy that everything turned out ok and the medical professionals did what they thought needed to be done to keep you both safe because we need you on this thread!

Lune and momof1- I'm sorry about your BFNs!! On to next month!

I am so ready for this beta so I can move on with the next cycle. I'm ready to get started again! And then there may be 3 IUIs next month!!!!! Woohoo!!

Thinking of all you ladies today (as I always do) and will update tomorrow when I get my beta back (if not before then). One more IUI then I'm going to request a lap to check for endo. Then 1 more iui and then moving on to IVF!


----------



## Grateful365

momof1making2 said:


> It's official BFN for me this month :"(

:cry::growlmad::sad2::hissy::hissy:


----------



## Grateful365

momof1making2 said:


> Jenna- take good care of your sister, give that baby a big kiss and smile the night away :)
> p.s. I have a bottle of wine and a huge bubble bath with my name on it this evening ;)

Good for you Momof1 - :thumbup: You pamper yourself like crazy!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ladies I have a question... ever since I Oed I have been having tons of cm.. I mean to the point were I have to change my panties cause it feels like I peed on myself.. its between creamy & sticky... don't think I have ever had this much & dh thinks its left over sperm coming out but would it really take this long?

Just looking for some insight/ opinions? Thanks ladies


----------



## typeA TTC

I don't think it's sperm, I think it's part of having ovulated (esp given the cramps and everything you had). I felt like that after my IUI and all through the next day (I didn't have it as bad as you though) and thought it might just have been from them messing with my cervix. Have you consulted dr google? Maybe it's a good sign!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

TypeA: Thank you :hugs: Just talking about it with you all made me feel a little better already. And you're right, 3 IUI's in February and we all know how 3's go in this thread! And it's the month of love so maybe that'll add some good luck! <3 <3 <3

Momof1: A bubble bath sounds soooo good! I'll have to take one too once my incision is fully healed. It's been forever! 

Lei: Sperm is usually gone after 2-3 days I think. I'm pretty sure this is from your strong O and is probably a good sign! :happydance:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hmmm!!! All that talk about psychics made me call mine. She is coming over tomorrow evening so I will keep you all updated on how it goes :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ooh how fun!!!!! I can't wait to hear what she says! What time? Is this the same lady as last time??


----------



## Beautifullei2

She said 7:30 she will be here & yes its the same one. I'm so excited. She actually fb me the other day about my grandma that just passed away in October. It was crazy!!


----------



## lune_miel

Dr. says rd 3 Clomid will be upped to 100mg, if that doesn't take then follicle study/HCG trigger if endometrium isn't thinned.

Who is testing next!? We need cheerful news of a :bfp:!


----------



## typeA TTC

I have my beta tomorrow. Not going to bother testing in the morning because they are so freaking expensive....and I end up saying "there goes $6 down the drain"!! I go in at 8am for bloods. Hopefully they call soon after that!


----------



## Beautifullei2

We are still waiting to here from LDizzy & I test on the 30th


----------



## momof1making2

I can't sleep........ I feel so discouraged this month, do defeated, everything looked so perfect and then it all comes crashing down :( TTC REALLY SUCKS THE BIG ONE sometimes!:cry::cry::cry:

Lei- Are you prone to yeast infections? You may have one coming on? I hope your physic reading goes better then my weird encounter on that bus lol, fxed! I honestly can't wait to hear all about it!!!

Where's Ldizzy?

goodluck today typea, will be thinking about you!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Momof1- No.. I think the last time I had one Is when I was on some heavy antibiotics but that was back in 2008 I think lol. Who knows.. Last night it wasnt as bad but its still more than I usually have.

I know what you mean about feeling defeated!! I don't know if its the struggles with ttc or what but I swear dh & I have been fighting over petty stuff. I just feel like nothing is going right & it never will. I am the type who always refers back to... "it always happens for a reason." I know I shouldnt constantly think that but sometimes I wonder if I am suppose to be with DH or maybe its not meant for us to have a kid. Ugh I hate thinking like that... sorry for the negative rant .. we just got into an argument & I am an emotional mess.


----------



## bettybee1

Does anyone know if ovulation pain can be like severe ?? 

I got my positive opk Saturday & Sunday then yesturday I woke up with a bit off pain then at night time I was in agony really bad I was rolling in bed becoz it was bad I had 4 bowel movements yesturday so I knew it wasn't that today am still hurting but more like an brusied anyway my temp shot up loads today do you think I have just had bad ovulation pain or am sick or summet ?? 

Iam not taking no meds this cycle so I was surprised too see such a rise I'll attach my chart:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







8FC0203F-E5C0-439B-8F0D-AA4E5D220D93-1945-0000020DD2085A0A.jpg
File size: 55 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Beautifullei2

bettybee1 said:


> Does anyone know if ovulation pain can be like severe ??
> 
> I got my positive opk Saturday & Sunday then yesturday I woke up with a bit off pain then at night time I was in agony really bad I was rolling in bed becoz it was bad I had 4 bowel movements yesturday so I knew it wasn't that today am still hurting but more like an brusied anyway my temp shot up loads today do you think I have just had bad ovulation pain or am sick or summet ??
> 
> Iam not taking no meds this cycle so I was surprised too see such a rise I'll attach my chart:wacko:

It sounds like you had a very strong O!!! :happydance:


----------



## bettybee1

I hope Soo !!!!! :D !!! It was like normal o pain it was like all over my lower abdo !!! Fingercrossed tho :) 

Your temps looking promising fx'd it keeps getting higher !!! X


----------



## typeA TTC

Just gave blood and now we wait!

Lei- you have really been on my mind a lot lately so I hope this is a good sign. I know exactly what you mean about the fighting. The whole process is exhausting and tense. DH and I got into it in the way to the IUI because I thought we were going to be late. I hope that things get better. Can't wait to hear about the psychic!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

bettybee1 said:


> I hope Soo !!!!! :D !!! It was like normal o pain it was like all over my lower abdo !!! Fingercrossed tho :)
> 
> Your temps looking promising fx'd it keeps getting higher !!! X

Thats how mine was too! It felt like my bladder was so full & going to bust from all the pressure but I didnt have to go to the bathroom!! FXed it leads to your :bfp: 

I think today it was a fluke. I was tossing & turning because both of my 4 legged babies were in bed with me & they kept laying between my legs & making me uncomfy. We will see how tomorrows turns out. :) 



typeA TTC said:


> Just gave blood and now we wait!
> 
> Lei- you have really been on my mind a lot lately so I hope this is a good sign. I know exactly what you mean about the fighting. The whole process is exhausting and tense. DH and I got into it in the way to the IUI because I thought we were going to be late. I hope that things get better. Can't wait to hear about the psychic!!

Yay I can't wait to hear your results!! You did a great job on holding out testing!!! :happydance::happydance: 
When will they be calling you??

I keep telling myself maybe it could be a good sign but then I think back on the past 18 months & think.....can it really happen to me? These hormones have me going crazy but I know its emotional for him as well. 

Ohhhh my psychic reading!! I cant wait either! I dont want to bring up ttc but if she does I will definately be all ears lol. Maybe she will tell me Im pregnant lol (who Am I kidding)


----------



## typeA TTC

Official BFN here too!! I go in this Friday for a consult with my dr to see what we are going to do for next cycle. They said it could take anywhere between 3-7 days to start my period after stopping the endometrin. I'm hoping it comes sooner rather than later. 

I am surprisingly ok about the news. I feel like most of you have been trying way longer than me since this is the first cycle I actually ovulated. So I'm ready to try for the next cycle and hope its better!


----------



## Beautifullei2

typeA TTC said:


> Official BFN here too!! I go in this Friday for a consult with my dr to see what we are going to do for next cycle. They said it could take anywhere between 3-7 days to start my period after stopping the endometrin. I'm hoping it comes sooner rather than later.
> 
> I am surprisingly ok about the news. I feel like most of you have been trying way longer than me since this is the first cycle I actually ovulated. So I'm ready to try for the next cycle and hope its better!

:hugs: Ugh we need some luck in this thread!! We were doing so good back on the 3's !!! I guess Ill be out to because it never fails.. it always comes in 3's!


----------



## Allika

February will be a good month! Bring on the Christmas babies!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Where is everyone?? Its been quiet today!


----------



## momof1making2

Hi girls! Lei I hope we get atleast 1 this month, maybe you're the lucky one!!! You're testing on the 30th right? Even though I want you to be my iui buddy I would still much rather see a BFP from you! 

I'm so sorry typea, I'm glad your spirits are up sweetie, you're doing much better than me! big :hugs: coming your way!

Af has hit me hard! My linking was so thick I don't know if I will ever stop bleeding. I start shooting up :haha: again in 3 days.

My goal is to try and stay as healthy and positive as possible this cycle, we'll see lol :haha:.


----------



## momof1making2

Lining not linking lol (the phone again)


----------



## Beautifullei2

yes & it seems soooooooooooo far away! 

Sorry your not having a very pleasant AF... Thats the only thing I fear when on fertility meds cause it imporves your lining but shedding it is no fun at all! 

Gotta love autocorrect!! Anytime I right to jenna about Draven it always corrects me & puts Driven lol


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh man, I feel like this month is just full of bad news :( We had two unfortunate losses and no BFP's yet.. this thread really needs a pick-me-up. Hopefully all this bad luck means extra good luck for next month! Too bad we all live so far away, I'd say we need a night out! 
Keep your heads up girls, February is the month of love (plus my birthday month) so it'd be a great month to conceive!


----------



## Beautifullei2

No joke! This definately has been a bad month!! I got a call from my FS to confim my appt tomorrow & told them about the surgery... The FS said he wants to reschedule my consult because its going to intfere with IUI since I will be on pain meds during O... Total freakin bust!!!!! Lets just get the month over with & move on already =(

BTW jenna, I cant believe Draven is going to be 2 weeks already!


----------



## Allika

Just had my Doctor's appointment. All is clear, no D&C necessary and my lining looks good :) going back on Femara once HCG is back to 0 which should be in 2 weeks or so! 

I am so glad this nightmare is over and we get to try again in February. Until then I am going to try to lose a couple of pounds, work out and relax. This is the first day since Friday that I havent taken pain meds due to cramping and my bleeding is also light and no longer out of control!

So I am having an alcoholic beverage tonight!


Update: HCG went down from 15,000 last Monday to 1,000 today! Going back to check next week. Woohoo, let's make Christmas babies!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika I'm glad your appt went well hun :) 

I'm sitting here waiting for my psychic to show up & I have to admit I'm getting nervous :/


----------



## Jenna_KA

I know, he's getting so big already haha! 2 weeks have flown by! And I've gone from 181lbs the day I was induced to 150 this morning. 30lbs down 25 to go! That 30 was mostly water weight though from the preeclampsia. So as soon as I'm fully healed its to the gym I go! 
That's stupid that they're postponing it! Just because you'll be on pain meds while ovulating??? That doesn't make sense! 

Allika, I'm so glad things are starting to look up for you! Enjoy your drink tonight, you deserve it!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, I have to know everything the psychic said!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lol I'll post tomorrow when I get to work cause she barely left & I still have a ton to do before bed. Everything looks really good. I'll go more into detail tomorrow morning when I get to work.. plus its easier on a computer :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Okay if there's type-os its cause I'm on my cell (wasn't feeling to well this morning & got no sleep so I stayed home)

She basically started with asking about the fertility issues & then went on to telling me that there is nothing wrong & by this summer I would be pregnant. 
She brought up Dh & I's struggles & said its because we aren't open about how we really feel or that when I try & talk to him that he bottles up. She went on for a while about that & said once he can learn to not think negatively then stuff will start falling into place.

After that she brought up grandma that just passed & that hit hard. She was telling me about how my grandma was here with me always & she knew about a dream that I keep having about my grandma. She said that's her way of showing me that she is with me. She also mentioned two other people that were there watch in over me but I'm not sure who they are.

She then said this year is our lucky year.. she did a card reading in both of us & said there's lots of fortune & blessings coming our way & we just have to keep a positive attitude & allow it to happen :) 

She talked with DH & said a lot of his stress is from us TTC because he feels like its his fault. She even mentioned to us taking a Minnie break just so we can get our heads right. 

For the most part the reading went very well. She did her touching & knew about dhs surgery on his knee & about 3 fingers he broke when we first got together. It was crazy lol. Dh & I both were in tears about some of the stuff she brought up. I was pleased :) 
She did mention a book she wants us to read to help us think differently so I will be investing in that :D 

I hope I didn't miss anything but if I do I'll just edit it :)


----------



## Grateful365

Oh wow Lei!!!! That sounds like it went GREAT! :happydance: Sounds like it was good for DH too.

Lots of blessings sounds wonderful :hugs:


----------



## Allika

That sounds good Lei! Does this mean you wont do the IUI and take a break? Or one IUI and then in case that didnt work, a break? Whats your plan?

@Hopin: How are you doing, girl? Is your bleeding gone? only a little bit more than a week until your appointment!!! Hope you're doing great!


----------



## Allika

@Grateful: Where is the update on your appointment? Did I overread that somewhere? :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Boo...my initial post was deleted. I must have hit the wrong button!!! Lei this is so good and must make you feel good to know that something positive will be coming!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika- ohhh no!! Ill be doing IUI ;) my FS doesn't recomend me doing it this next cycle but the following since my surgery. Now that I know there's a chance DH & I will actually conceive then I want to make sure we do everything possible to make sure this dream comes true. 

No breaks for us but we will need to be more positive :) 

Hopin- where are you????
Grateful how did your appt go??


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi Ladies <3 I've missed you!!!
I have had a crazy couple of days at work and have been traveling all morning (for work) - I'm finally able to sit down for a minute and catch up. It sounds like we got some disappointing news this month, which is unfortunate because I had such high hopes for all of you!! Thank goodness baby Draven was born or I'd just want to kick this month's a** :rofl:
Grateful, I'm glad you have a healthy bean growing for us too, we need that!!! When do you get to share more pictures with us?! And when do you find out the gender???? Ahhhh so exciting!
Allika, I'm glad you are starting to feel better. Can't wait to catch up to you!
I am still bleeding, although not as heavily - and I will say that it's turning a darker red/brown instead of the bright red that it was. So that is good. It's no fun wearing these pads while traveling though, I feel like I'm wearing a DIAPER! Gross!
I got a call from my doctor's office yesterday and they confirmed my follow up appointment for 2/1 at 1pm so I'm really hoping that, at that point, they will clear me to start TTC again once AF comes and goes.
I've had a rough couple of days....thinking a lot about what's meant to be and what's not. I hope that, WHEN I get pregnant again, I don't have another m/c, becuase then I'll be dealing with multiple m/c's and I'm not sure I want to go down that path. 2 is enough.
I've been seriously thinking about adoption lately. I mentioned it to my DH. He's not interested unless we've done EVERYTHING we can to conceive on our own. I come from a family of adopted children so it's kind of close to me. I have two sisters and a brother, all of who were adopted. I'm the only biological child. And I know their lives would've been so different if they didn't have a family.
Anyway - I am hoping things look up for all of us during the month of LOVE and I'm hoping that we are all pregnant (if we're not already - and Jenna too if you're ready hehe) and happy sooner than later!!!!!
I'm really sorry Lun, typeA & Momof1 for your bfn's, that's just crappy. :(
And LEI....you can't keep counting yourself out yet. You never know! You still might get your BFP this month! And LDizzy too. We still have hope for this month!

:Hugs: and :flower: to all of you! Love you gals!


----------



## Grateful365

My first appointment went well - thanks everyone for asking. :flower: Doctor said baby looks great. I think I will write a bit about it and post a pic in my BNB journal if anyone is interested. The baby already looks bigger than the last pic which was just 12 days ago!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- I'm glad to see you are okay, was beginning to get worried. Cant wait to hear how your appt goes... next week needs to hurry up & get here :) 


I know I'm trying to keep positive but sometimes I just can't help but wonder. It will happen & I know that...its just going to be that much of a surprise.


----------



## bettybee1

Liking the temp !!!!! Lei !!!!! 
Glad your reading went okay !!! !!!! Fx'd your iui or this cycle bring you your BFp !!! 


My charts so confusing not even sure if I have o'd am spotting now aswell abit wtf not a lot just tiny bits but still !!! Wtf !!:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







96890EFB-67C4-46B8-BDEA-1CF8D1FDA859-3388-000003B65A971F1B.jpg
File size: 54.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, that's great! What a beautiful reading you had I'm so happy for you. And keep in mind she said BY summer... so you could theoretically be pregnant now and it'd still be true. So I'm glad you're not going to take another break. Now I'm craving a psychic reading lol! Too bad we're short on money right now otherwise I'd be getting one. Your temps are still looking good! Woohoo!!

Hopin, I have to tell you you're such a wonderful person. Even in all this misfortune you're having this month you still manage to keep such a positive attitude and I really admire you for that. Can't wait for you and Allika to be in the game again!

Grateful, what a cute little bean you have! You get an US every 2 weeks now?!? You're so lucky!! I only had 2 in my pregnancy and every time we'd have our check up we'd pass the US rooms and I'd want to go in so bad lol! And I agree with your gut feeling, it looks like a little boy to me ;) OH and I wanted a girl at first but we both just KNEW it was a boy from the beginning. So chances are your instincts are right. Cant wait to find out for sure! Any names you're considering yet?


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna_KA said:


> Hopin, I have to tell you you're such a wonderful person. Even in all this misfortune you're having this month you still manage to keep such a positive attitude and I really admire you for that. Can't wait for you and Allika to be in the game again!

I couldn't agree with you more on that! Both of them are so strong and have great attitudes. We are so lucky to have them here!!!!


----------



## Allika

So when are we betting grateful's sweet pea's gender?

Winner gets pregnant next!!!!!

I call boy!

Sorry Jenna :) not sure if you want to have two so quickly in a row lol!


----------



## typeA TTC

I'm going to guess team blue too!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I'm with y'all!! Boy :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Allika said:


> So when are we betting grateful's sweet pea's gender?
> 
> Winner gets pregnant next!!!!!
> 
> I call boy!
> 
> Sorry Jenna :) not sure if you want to have two so quickly in a row lol!

Lol no thank you, I'm good for a while!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

^^^^^^^ hahahahahhaha :rofl:


----------



## momof1making2

Hi ladies ugh I have been so broken this week, so empty, discouraged blah! I really wish I could stay positive like you girls do so well.

Lei- I'm glad your reading went well!!! So what's the verdict, are we still iui buddies this month?
Typea- Arnt you iui-ing it too? Doesn't that mean the 3 of us are iui buddies next month:happydance:? Give us some pointers on what to expect, I'm so nervous! How are you holding up buttercup?

Grateful- I'm so happy for you, you bring warmth to my heart. :hugs: your bean seems to be doing so well!

Hopin- I can't wait for you and allika to be in the swing of things again :) 

Jenna- Not ready for another one yet? :haha:


----------



## lune_miel

momof1- did you see my mood? blah! too!


----------



## typeA TTC

momof1- sorry you are feeling down. i think you are entitled to feel defeated at times throughout this hellacious process!! I think the only reason i wasn't down was because i tested ahead of time and had time to get used to the BFN and because i'm only beginning and i know many of you have been going at it (literally - lol) longer than me.

The IUI was a breeze! you will literally not feel a thing. i think i gave you the run down earlier on the whole timing thing - they were militant on the timing issue. so you take your shot at X time and then you return at Y time. So here's how the day of the IUI went.....my appt was at 11:30am - DH had to provide his sample to the clinic by 10am. they made him go back to the lab with them to put some of it on a slide and initial that it was his sperm, etc. I know that they told him the volume right then and there - which had us concerned because the volume was quite low - 1.5 i think (normal is 2.0). So DH came back and got me and then we headed to the clinic - i checked in and was called back fairly quickly. I got the impression everyone was waiting on me (a definite change from all the other appts i've had with the ultrasound where you are waiting for everyone else). I went in the normal exam room for the ultrasounds and the only thing that was different was that there was a pad thing on top of the paper/sheet thingie (technical term). I undressed from the waist down and the dr came in with a test tube (no nurse was present). She gave us the results of the sperm sample and then put in the speculum (which never really hurts me, even in annual exams). she took this long tube (that was seriously no larger than the tip of a pen and put a syringe on one end. She pulled the syringe up and it sucked up all the contents of the sperm from the test tube. she carefully carried it over to me, put it inside and i didn't feel a thing. she took it out and then removed the speculum. it was over. it took maybe 3 minutes from the time she entered the room until she left. we did have an ultrasound to see if i had ovulated yet - on the ultrasound screen you could see some white stuff by my cervix - that was the sperm. The follicle was still there in the ovary but was starting to break down. I didn't lay there for any time at all, i just got up and left. i did try to lay down as much as possible that day. but for IUI #2 I think I will just go back to work. Laying down for this one didn't seem to help so I don't think it made a difference. I did have some cramping, but it was so minor. The most annoying part is after the IUI you will have some water like substance come out when you stand up - feeling like you are peeing yourself....so be sure and put on a pad after the IUI. The Dr warned me about this and said not to worry - it wasn't the sperm coming out. 

that's about it....it was so easy....and much quicker than BDing!!! :)


----------



## typeA TTC

momof1 - are you just doing injections this cycle? is that what you did last cycle?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Momof1, I'm sorry you're feeling down :[ Just keep reminding yourself you're trying something new and SO exciting next month! You're taking another HUGE step in the right direction and I'm so excited for you, TypeA, and Lei (whether she's doing it this month or the month after). And heeeelllllll no, not ready for another yet haha! All I can think of these days is how GREAT it feels to not be pregnant anymore! Let me tell you, I was ecstatic the day I put my own shoes on again. And I slept on my stomach last night for the first time in 6 months. Amazing.



Some random celebrity gossip, did you all know Kim Kardashian is pregnant???? That's one of the last people I would have expected to see expecting!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Momof1- Sorry your down hun! I think each & every one of us deserve to feel that while during this process. 

I can't do IUI according to my FS this month but I will be doing it in MARCH for sure!!!! :) 

Typea- Thank you for the detailed decription of the IUI. For some reason I thought it was more extenssive but glad to hear its like a routine pap. I can for sure handle that. 

Jenna- OMG I heard about that too & was like WTF... REALLY???


----------



## Beautifullei2

Not sure what is up with my temps this cycle but I just noticed FF changed my O date to cd14. Before it was on CD13


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Jenna, that's so very sweet of you to say. A lot of times I don't feel like I have had the greatest attitdue lately so, I really appreciate you saying that. <3

I'm going against the group and saying GIRL for grateful.

Momof1, I am sorry you're having such a rough go. :( I don't like seeing you down. You are one of the most upbeat people I know!!! We should just do what I said and throw darts at this month because it SUCKS so far (with the exception of baby Draven of course, and Grateful's healthy bean too of course!) - hopefully LDizzy and Lei will have BFP's for us this month though :)

LDIZZY where are you?!!?!?

Good morning ladies!! I'm in Richmond, VA for work and woke up in my hotel room to SNOW! So pretty :)


----------



## Grateful365

Momof1 - You can't be upbeat ALL the time...TTC is an emotional rollercoaster to say the least. I think you do a GREAT job and have a GREAT attitude!! I can't count how many times I would have a complete breakdown on the phone with my sister or best friend telling them how I was afraid I'd never have a child or a family and that no one seems to understand why I am so upset and worried. It was so frustrating and upsetting to me. BUT....what matters is that after the emotional storm, that we pick ourselves back up and move forward toward what we want. I am so excited for your IUI!!!! :happydance: One of these months will be YOURS! 

Hopin- Hope your having a good/productive business trip! Don't work TOO hard! Your the only one that has guessed girl! (Except my mom said that was her first guess too) I would LOVE LOVE to have either!!!

Jenna - I bet that feels GREAT to do the things you haven't been able to do for months and months!! :happydance:

Hope everyone has a great day today...hang in there, there are good times ahead for all of us.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Jenna, that's so very sweet of you to say. A lot of times I don't feel like I have had the greatest attitdue lately so, I really appreciate you saying that. <3
> 
> I'm going against the group and saying GIRL for grateful.
> 
> Momof1, I am sorry you're having such a rough go. :( I don't like seeing you down. You are one of the most upbeat people I know!!! We should just do what I said and throw darts at this month because it SUCKS so far (with the exception of baby Draven of course, and Grateful's healthy bean too of course!) - hopefully LDizzy and Lei will have BFP's for us this month though :)
> 
> LDIZZY where are you?!!?!?
> 
> Good morning ladies!! I'm in Richmond, VA for work and woke up in my hotel room to SNOW! So pretty :)

I would love to live where it snowed but then again I hate being cold :haha:

Jenna is right hun !! Between you & Allika both..... You both have had such a positive attitude with what you all have been through this month. No matter how down you were you both managed to keep a good attitude & faith that you could get through it. I LOVE IT! <3


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Awe, I could just cry I appreciate you ladies so much! <3 So glad I found this thread!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful- Looked at your U/S again compared to the Ticker & it sure does look exactly the same lol! That is so neat! :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hey that means we know those tickers are accurate!! So cool :)

Grateful will you get to share u/s pics with us every 2 weeks? that would be sweet!


----------



## Grateful365

I didn't notice but it sure made me laugh!!! It looks almost exactly the same! LOL


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Hey that means we know those tickers are accurate!! So cool :)
> 
> Grateful will you get to share u/s pics with us every 2 weeks? that would be sweet!

I'm not sure...I'm going to try to sneak my own picture even if the ultrasound tech won't give me one. LOL I'm a photo addict so I can't not get a photo.....


----------



## Allika

Talking about the kardashians...I can't stand Kim but I really like khloe. I wonder what her diagnosis is and what she is trying to conceive! I like her and hope it happens for her soon...


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika said:


> Talking about the kardashians...I can't stand Kim but I really like khloe. I wonder what her diagnosis is and what she is trying to conceive! I like her and hope it happens for her soon...

I know, I feel her pain though.. all her sister have kids & none of them are in stable relationships.. She is married & can't have kids.. You know I have even trying googleing why she cant & it all falls back to her egg quality


----------



## Allika

So quality of eggs...him so that means that no matter what she did...IVF etc would all never result in a pregnancy ugh that sucks...that's probably the worst diagnosis possible!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

That's what kind of freaks me out about my situation. I just hope I don't have any more m/c's than I have already had. If the problem turns from repeatedly having issues GETTING pregnant to repeatedly having issues STAYING pregnant, that's kind of scarier to me.. having both at the same time would not be fun!

:RANT OVER: i just had to prove to you ladies that i'm not always very positive :rofl:


----------



## Allika

But is "egg quality" an issue of conceiving or an issue of staying pregnant? I have the same worries, Hopin! What if I can now get pregnant thanks to Femara but my eggs are still not good enough for a pregnancy to last?

I am hoping that because I at least for pregnant it is no longer an issue of egg quality...


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika said:


> So quality of eggs...him so that means that no matter what she did...IVF etc would all never result in a pregnancy ugh that sucks...that's probably the worst diagnosis possible!


Agreed! I think she has seen several docs & one said nothing was wrong.. the other said she wasn't ovulating.. Who knows!! 




Hopin4ABump said:


> That's what kind of freaks me out about my situation. I just hope I don't have any more m/c's than I have already had. If the problem turns from repeatedly having issues GETTING pregnant to repeatedly having issues STAYING pregnant, that's kind of scarier to me.. having both at the same time would not be fun!
> 
> :RANT OVER: i just had to prove to you ladies that i'm not always very positive :rofl:


LOL!!! I was trying :haha: to find positive in that but you got me stumped hahah


----------



## Beautifullei2

I could be wrong but doesn't the egg quality vary from cycle to cycle?? I mean if you get tested on the quality of eggs one cycle & everything looks great... then you still arent getting pregnant & you get checked again... what if they are bad?? Im just curious how they determine that. Does this make sense at all?? lol


----------



## Allika

Well now this is getting me thinking...my Doctor said something that I guess can be connected with egg quality not sure if it applied to me as he said it in a more general way, he said:
" there are women with several failed IVFs, IUIs, etc but eventually they will have that one embryo that is strong enough and makes it" its just a question how long your resources last in the end I guess. And I guess khloe is not that old and had the money to do 10 IVFs f she wanted to....


----------



## typeA TTC

I think egg quality prevents you from getting pregnant in the first place. One of the girls on bnb kept doing IVF and never got pregnant. Her drs finally told her hat her egg quality was rea lly bad so she is using donor eggs. She hasn't ever gotten pregnant. 

AFM- holy cramps batman!! At 7am this morning the AF cramps woke me up. I called the FS and will keep my appt tomorrow but it will also be my cycle day 2 baseline, etc. so it all starts again, just like that!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Either way it all sounds horrible.

TypeA- Sorry your having a bad AF!!! Thats the only downfall about the fertility meds is that when you arent preggos you get bad AF cramps. I noticed since I have been on them they are the worst & those few months I took off were a breeze! 

So I have a question.. well maybe not question but advice, opinions etc... I am not one to SS just because if you think about it EVERY symtom can be the same if your pregnant or not, expecially with these fertility meds... This cycle my temps are all out of whack & I think a big part is because the past few nights I havent been able to sleep. I have been keeping my a.c on 72 & then have a fan on me but I still am hot (Im not sick either) ... 
Also It seems like when I sleep that I just cant fall into a deep enough sleep..its like I hear everything which is weird cause my dreams have been so detailed.. I woke up this morning & told DH about my crazy dream & how it seemed like it went on forever but at the same time its like I was awake half the night.. Im not tired from lack of sleep at all so im not sure what it is.. 
I know its common to feel the twinges & what not & I am still feeling them.. YESTERDAY though it felt like someone got a hot needle & was jamming it into my va-j-j... I know that sounds weird but it was not pleasant.. Only lasted for about a min then went away.. The rest of the day it just felt sore..

I hate reading into things because lets face it.. we all hate to set ourselves up to only get a :bfn: I keep telling myself that its all in my head & it will pass ...(it hasnt worked yet lol)


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> Either way it all sounds horrible.
> 
> TypeA- Sorry your having a bad AF!!! Thats the only downfall about the fertility meds is that when you arent preggos you get bad AF cramps. I noticed since I have been on them they are the worst & those few months I took off were a breeze!
> 
> So I have a question.. well maybe not question but advice, opinions etc... I am not one to SS just because if you think about it EVERY symtom can be the same if your pregnant or not, expecially with these fertility meds... This cycle my temps are all out of whack & I think a big part is because the past few nights I havent been able to sleep. I have been keeping my a.c on 72 & then have a fan on me but I still am hot (Im not sick either) ...
> Also It seems like when I sleep that I just cant fall into a deep enough sleep..its like I hear everything which is weird cause my dreams have been so detailed.. I woke up this morning & told DH about my crazy dream & how it seemed like it went on forever but at the same time its like I was awake half the night.. Im not tired from lack of sleep at all so im not sure what it is..
> I know its common to feel the twinges & what not & I am still feeling them.. YESTERDAY though it felt like someone got a hot needle & was jamming it into my va-j-j... I know that sounds weird but it was not pleasant.. Only lasted for about a min then went away.. The rest of the day it just felt sore..
> 
> I hate reading into things because lets face it.. we all hate to set ourselves up to only get a :bfn: I keep telling myself that its all in my head & it will pass ...(it hasnt worked yet lol)

I completely understand not wanting to read into things and SS. I feel the same way...it helps us to guard ourselves against a possible BFN. I also agree that many symptoms can be the same for being pregnant or for AF. BUT...I will also say that I tried to stay really in tune with all symptoms and how my body felt each month and I DID have some out of the ordinary symptoms happen before my BFP...I noticed them....but I wrote them off as "just in my head"...."wishful thinking" and "I'm sure it's just nothing." It makes me laugh now...but I did feel symptoms. I had some strange short cramps and then one day a severe sharp pain in my side that made me almost double over. I didn't know what it was but I attributed it to stress. If you look at my journal you will see that I did have odd symptoms....even a stuffy nose a few days before AF was due. (I rarely get a stuffy nose). I also started having some crazy vivid dreams (and am still having them) and I rarely ever dream or can remember them so that was weird too. I even felt like my BB's were slightly bigger but I thought that was also in my head.

I'm going on and on, but my point is....it's normal to try to write off any weird symptoms as nothing...and maybe it is just a fluke thing....but you never know at the same time!!!! :wacko: TTC really messes with our heads for sure. But honestly I'm glad to hear you have a few "weird" things going on this month......:thumbup:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful- I just read your Journal :) 

I'm trying not to over analyze everything thats happening right now but its hard cause its out of the norm. I saw that your temps were all wacky too.. I swear mine are driving me coo coo this month lol


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> Grateful- I just read your Journal :)
> 
> I'm trying not to over analyze everything thats happening right now but its hard cause its out of the norm. I saw that your temps were all wacky too.. I swear mine are driving me coo coo this month lol

FX'd for you Lei! Praying too!

Are you gonna wait till AF to test?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful365 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Grateful- I just read your Journal :)
> 
> I'm trying not to over analyze everything thats happening right now but its hard cause its out of the norm. I saw that your temps were all wacky too.. I swear mine are driving me coo coo this month lol
> 
> FX'd for you Lei! Praying too!
> 
> Are you gonna wait till AF to test?Click to expand...

I WANT to but curiosity is already getting the best of me :haha:

Did you wait for AF or test early?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, anything different is a good sign and this month there is a LOT of "different". I'm with you, trying not to get my hopes up for you but its so hard! Tryyyyyy to hold out on testing (even though I know you're going to give in early as always :haha: )


----------



## Beautifullei2

ACTUALLYYYYYY... I just tested now knowing that it would be negative.. No more POAS for me until next wednesday.. That is when I have my pre-op for my surgery so I may just have them do a test there instead of me buying one :)


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Grateful- I just read your Journal :)
> 
> I'm trying not to over analyze everything thats happening right now but its hard cause its out of the norm. I saw that your temps were all wacky too.. I swear mine are driving me coo coo this month lol
> 
> FX'd for you Lei! Praying too!
> 
> Are you gonna wait till AF to test?Click to expand...
> 
> I WANT to but curiosity is already getting the best of me :haha:
> 
> Did you wait for AF or test early?Click to expand...

I waited until the morning AF was due....my temp had dipped way down the day before so I thought AF was coming, but the morning of AF it shot WAY up! I was gonna just wait for AF but the high temp made me break down and test that morning. Waiting was hard but I did it anyways. Didn't want to see disappointment for no reason and torture myself. 


HOLD OUT Lei!!!!! LOL ....if you are BFP you will get it either way and possibly avoid seeing a stupid old BFN unnecessarily. If you wait until the morning of AF...it will be accurate. There is only GOOD from waiting I swear. LOL WAIT WAIT WAIT! Just record your symptoms each day and see what happens. No fun to test early......but thats just my opinion. When it's your month for a BFP...let it be the surprise of your life and one that was SO worth waiting for. :flower: :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> ACTUALLYYYYYY... I just tested now knowing that it would be negative.. No more POAS for me until next wednesday.. That is when I have my pre-op for my surgery so I may just have them do a test there instead of me buying one :)

:dohh::dohh::dohh: Oh Lei!!! hahahahahaha You crack me up girl!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful365 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Grateful- I just read your Journal :)
> 
> I'm trying not to over analyze everything thats happening right now but its hard cause its out of the norm. I saw that your temps were all wacky too.. I swear mine are driving me coo coo this month lol
> 
> FX'd for you Lei! Praying too!
> 
> Are you gonna wait till AF to test?Click to expand...
> 
> I WANT to but curiosity is already getting the best of me :haha:
> 
> Did you wait for AF or test early?Click to expand...
> 
> I waited until the morning AF was due....my temp had dipped way down the day before so I thought AF was coming, but the morning of AF it shot WAY up! I was gonna just wait for AF but the high temp made me break down and test that morning. Waiting was hard but I did it anyways. Didn't want to see disappointment for no reason and torture myself.
> 
> 
> HOLD OUT Lei!!!!! LOL ....if you are BFP you will get it either way and possibly avoid seeing a stupid old BFN unnecessarily. If you wait until the morning of AF...it will be accurate. There is only GOOD from waiting I swear. LOL WAIT WAIT WAIT! Just record your symptoms each day and see what happens. No fun to test early......but thats just my opinion. When it's your month for a BFP...let it be the surprise of your life and one that was SO worth waiting for. :flower: :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Now that you put it that way... :winkwink:

NO MORE POAS for me!!! I WILL WAIT!! so if you hear me talking about it direct my attention elsewhere lol :)


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> Now that you put it that way... :winkwink:
> 
> NO MORE POAS for me!!! I WILL WAIT!! so if you hear me talking about it direct my attention elsewhere lol :)

LOL! Deal! :thumbup:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg Lei hahaha!!! Why am I not surprised?

Omg...my nipples are sooo itchy the last couple days, wth? I want to scratch them off!!!!! Luckily I have an appointment in a couple minutes to check my incision. I'm going to whip out my nipps while I'm in there and demand something! Lol!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Omg Lei hahaha!!! Why am I not surprised?
> 
> Omg...my nipples are sooo itchy the last couple days, wth? I want to scratch them off!!!!! Luckily I have an appointment in a couple minutes to check my incision. I'm going to whip out my nipps while I'm in there and demand something! Lol!

:holly: :holly: :holly: :rofl: :haha: :haha: 

I love the way you said your just gonna whip them out!!! Like its a bag of chips or something hahaha!!!! 

Hey I had to get the temptation over with.. Im fine now ;-) ... I knew it would be negative anyway lol


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*LOL LEI* you were way too early to test :)

Jenna have you tried nipple cream?


----------



## typeA TTC

Lei - first - love the appropriate use of the boob smilies - perfect. second, you were totally right about the cramps after injections/fertility meds. i haven't had cramps this bad since high school....which, in all likelihood, was the last time i probably ovulated on my own. oh my goodness - i had to come home. i was close to tears at work and the bleeding is quite heavy. looking forward to going to the dr tomorrow. 

Of course, this morning when the cramps woke me up i alerted the 20 or so (okay 1 or two) people i needed to tell to start the next cycle. i called the nurse to tell her it was CD1 and then the insurance lady so she can get authorization. but the interesting part is that i don't really know what we are doing for next cycle - i am assuming we will be doing follistim and an IUI, but it's a race to make sure you get authorization and everything before it's time to start the injections and go for your baseline. ugh! I do love my fertility clinic however - they called me right back and told me that after my consult we will just do my baseline stuff for the next cycle and see what my RE recommends.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Bahaha! Those boobies will never get old, I swear! And my boobs might as well be a bag of chips at this point. They're only good for feeding my Mr. Fattie. I can't lie though, after being an A-cup my whole life and having them now be nearly D's I can't say I'm hating it. 
She gave me some nipple cream stuff, said it's probably a little yeast infection or something (oh goodie) from my boobie pads always being damp. I hope this stuff helps, because I'm about to rip these suckers off and say "to hell with it". 

We gave BooBoo his first bath tonight. He kind of liked it I think. As long as I wasn't messing with him he would just sit there and hang out. Pictures and video to share of course! (Don't mind OH's comments lol... :dohh: )

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NO_KMWWQpJg
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 2









005.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 3









007.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 3









012.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna he is just soooooooo precious!!!!! You must be one proud momma! I couldn't help but laugh at your hunny comments. dh walked in & thought I was watching a porno cause all he heard was penis cam lmfao!!!!! 

He is so handsome though! Wish you lived closer. I would baby sit anytime ;)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hahaha I told him I wasn't going go use that video but he deleted the other one so I had no choice lol. He's such a weirdo  I wish you lived closer too I could use some help while OH works all day!!! Or I could just give him to you at night time and I'll take him back after I'm nice and rested :haha: 
And yes, I'm extremely proud. I still have a hard time believing I'm a mommy now. I honestly never thought I'd make it here.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Jenna! <3 So cute! I think we need a daily pic of Draven. Anyone else on board with that? He's going to grow so fast! He's just so handsome!

Happy Friday Ladies!


----------



## Beautifullei2

lol it sounds like something DH would say too! I swear he has NO SHAME :haha: 
Im not sure abut the whole night time thing though.. we may have to discuss this further! 

this is totally off subject but my work is having a 5k anti bully run.. Well since I dont excerise regularly I decided I wanted to get into shape for it. So last night I ran 2 miles & I swear when I was done I got so nauseated.. I ate dinner & felt like throwing up... Then I was sitting on the couch watching tv & got these horrible cramps & it was not pleasant.. I figured it was from the exercising. Today I woke up feeling way better though.


*HOPIN*- I agree!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:sleep:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> :sleep:

That is exactly what I want to be doing right now!!! THANK goodness its friday though:)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

AMEN to that sista~

So whenever I can get back in the game, I'm going to be temping like it's my job. Do you temp vaginally or orally?? I know it's a little TMI but I wanna do what's best! The thermometer I have is only for oral temping too.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I feel like when I was out of town everyone was all chatty and now that I'm back it's like crickets in here LOL!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I do it vaginally because I sleep with it so cold in the house & im sure at times I sleep with my mouth open lol. 
For mine I just bought a thermometer for like 8 bucks at walmart for temping.. I also bought those plastic slip covers for it to protect the actual thermometer. Also the one I got has a beeping noise when its done & saves the most 2 recent temps. I usually put my thumb where the screen is that displays the temp & when I insert it & feel that touch my skin I stop. Its maybe like an inch or so in.


----------



## lune_miel

I so do not want to work today. And I still need to run to the pharmacy to start my clomid 100 today.

*Hopin*- when do you expect to be back in the game?

Love the pics of *Draven*.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi Lune!!
I'm hoping my doctor clears me to get back in the game after AF shows next month. I'm still bleeding the m/c out right now so its going to be a while. Can't wait for this to be over so I can move forward!!!!

I have to run to the pharmacy today too! It's snowing here so everyone is freaking out haha. People are crazy. :wacko:


----------



## Grateful365

TGIF Ladies! I soooo don't feel like working today but I'm so glad it's Friday :happydance:

Jenna - LOVED the video! Litte Draven is so precious...what a lucky momma!! I hear you about still not believing your a momma. I'm still having a hard time believing I am pregnant - didn't think it would happen.

TypeA - Sorry to hear about your O cramps. :nope: They are for a good cause though! Hang in there and TGIF

Hopin - Are you back from your work trip now? 

Lei - Kinda odd you had strange cramps again..... :happydance: (Sorry can't help but get my hopes up........)


----------



## Beautifullei2

*GRATEFUL- * I am trying my hardest not to get my hopes up but things are so differnt this cycle. Even though I keep telling myself I am not pregnant something keeps saying YES you are! Its driving me crazy. 

Let me also add that I am so out of it.. My brain just doesnt want to think, type or anything haha I cant say thank god its friday ENOUGH!!!! My body is in weekend mode.


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> *GRATEFUL- * I am trying my hardest not to get my hopes up but things are so differnt this cycle. Even though I keep telling myself I am not pregnant something keeps saying YES you are! Its driving me crazy.
> 
> Let me also add that I am so out of it.. My brain just doesnt want to think, type or anything haha I cant say thank god its friday ENOUGH!!!! My body is in weekend mode.

That's good things feel different....I have a feeling your gonna want to test again over the weekend....BUT DON'T DO IT!!! :haha: Just keep recording your symptoms each day...by the time my AF was almost due I got so VERY VERY TIRED. Stay strong girl. :thumbup:

On my BFP cycle I did the same thing...I felt a bit different but I ignored it because I didn't want to get my hopes up or feel let down. Just stay positive like you always do and EVEN if this month isn't it...you got much to look forward to with your IUI so you can't lose!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful yes i am back home :) Just in time becuase of the snow!

Lei, I'm with Grateful. NO TESTING! I'm going to do the same. When I'm back in the game, I'm not going to test early. With this bfp I was testing 9DPO, 11DPO, and I'm not doing that this time. YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!

LDIZZY.... Are you ok?


----------



## Beautifullei2

I for sure will keep the positive attitude!!! & I PROMISE!!! NO testing until wednesday! My pre-op is that morning so I will have them do a test there cause they usually ask "is there any chance you can be pregnant lol"


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> I for sure will keep the positive attitude!!! & I PROMISE!!! NO testing until wednesday! My pre-op is that morning so I will have them do a test there cause they usually ask "is there any chance you can be pregnant lol"

:dance::yipee::dance::yipee:


----------



## Jenna_KA

I'm so glad I haven't worked in months  Every day is the weekend for me! Actually, its not as fun as it sounds haha. Quite lonely actually, even with OH here. I'm kind of excited to start working again, I think I'll start at part time and see how that goes. Because I agree, Draven is already growing so fast and I don't want to miss a thing! I'll do my best to post a daily picture of him, God knows I can't stop taking pictures anyways! 
Send some of that snow this way!!! I feel like everyone is getting snow this year but me lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

QUESTION:

So tonight I am going to a Pub wit my mom & her hunny with DH! Do you all think it would be bad if I had a drink! I feel like im in limbo lol! We are going for my moms best friends birthday so I am pretty excited (about the food menu) but wasnt sure if it would be bad to have a drink.


----------



## Allika

Have a drink! It's so early still that the blood circulation isn't even connected if you were preggo (hence no + test) so you should be good


----------



## Grateful365

I agree with Allika - have a drink (maybe not go too crazy)!

The doctors always say that MANY people drink before they know they are pregnant and it doesn't hurt anything that early.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I don't plan on getting waisted lol (especially cause I hardly EVER drink) lol! I just wanted to have maybe A drink after dinner to take the edge of this crazy day. I am ready to get out of work..
These inmates have yelled at me, cussed at me & gave me tons of attitude.. not to mention they smell like ASS TODAY!! literally lol.


----------



## typeA TTC

Happy Friday ladies! I had my appt today and talked with the dr. She was a little surprised the last iui didn't work but did say that the percentage goes down when there's only one mature egg. So we start again....tonight. I go back on Monday for my first estrogen level test. She said if we don't get prego this cycle that she would recommend IVF. Soooo I'm Hoping this cycle works and produces more than one egg!!! We need more than one bite at the apple!!! ;). I'm starting on 100iu tonight (I ended my last cycle with 125iu nightly) so this cycle should move fairly quickly. Hopefully!!! The dr said there's nothing wrong with either of us and she really doesn't think I have endometriosis so it's just a matter of time. Of course, I'm hoping they could pinpoint a reason it didn't work and fix it, but all in His time I guess.


----------



## typeA TTC

Lei- by the way I dreamed about those boob smilies last night...it was bizarre! Lol!


----------



## Beautifullei2

typeA TTC said:


> Happy Friday ladies! I had my appt today and talked with the dr. She was a little surprised the last iui didn't work but did say that the percentage goes down when there's only one mature egg. So we start again....tonight. I go back on Monday for my first estrogen level test. She said if we don't get prego this cycle that she would recommend IVF. Soooo I'm Hoping this cycle works and produces more than one egg!!! We need more than one bite at the apple!!! ;). I'm starting on 100iu tonight (I ended my last cycle with 125iu nightly) so this cycle should move fairly quickly. Hopefully!!! The dr said there's nothing wrong with either of us and she really doesn't think I have endometriosis so it's just a matter of time. Of course, I'm hoping they could pinpoint a reason it didn't work and fix it, but all in His time I guess.

Ill be praying this works for you hun! Hopefully with them starting you at a higher dosage off the bat you will get more than one mature follice!! :happydance:

Gotta love those boobies lol


----------



## typeA TTC

Lei- I think you will know the answer to this....what causes your BBT to stay high after ovulation/conception? Is it a hormone in the body?

Can't wait for your testing lei!! I agree with making the hospital test...that way you don't have to go out and buy one!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Momof1- what day of injections are you on? Any idea when your next iui will be???


----------



## Jenna_KA

typeA TTC said:


> Lei- by the way I dreamed about those boob smilies last night...it was bizarre! Lol!

HAHAHAHA!!!! :rofl: That sounds like something I would dream about. I have the strangest dreams!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I had written a whole long thing but accidently erased it :(

Your progesterone level rises once the corpus luteum is released thus causing a temp rise. 

So we went to happy hour! I had one beer & felt drunk so I drank water & had the best Burger EVER!!! If that place wasnt 40 minutes from my house I would definatley eat there all the time :) 

Now home & dh went to rent movies but not sure if I'll be able to stay awake! I'm exhausted already!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Mmmm burger and beer :) I tried to have a beer about a week ago. I drank down to the neck of the bottle (which was literally 3 sips) and looked at Draven in his swing and felt so guilty I cried lmao! Apparently I'm not quite ready to drink yet. Maybe later.

OH bought me 2 pairs of jeans today and I'm soooo happy. I literally had NO pants to wear anymore. All I had was prepregnancy jeans that are way too small and maternity jeans which isn't only awkward to wear when you're not pregnant, but also don't fit the same anymore. So I've been wearing sweats in public which is embarrassing. Even though I've gone up like 4 sizes, I'm so happy to have pants again lol. Then he bought me some See's chocolates. He knows just how to warm my heart :) 

Happy weekend!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna you will get there lol! The burger was so yummy that I think I inhaled it rather than chew it lol. It had bleu cheese crumbles on it with a spicy BBQ sause :) 

Wahoo for new pants!!! :) I finally bought me some new ones to a few weeks ago!

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Jenna_KA

That's it... I'm getting a burger for lunch. Nom nom nom!!!
My sister comes today :D I help her with her boy troubles, she helps me with baby troubles. Sounds like a good trade to me ;) So excited to have some sister time!


----------



## Beautifullei2

That sounds like a pretty even trade. I just had lunch with some girlfriends which was nice. One of mg friends has a 5month old so I had him glued to me the whole time :) its the baby fever in me.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Where is everyone??? Its been quiet.

ldizzy where are you?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Yeah LDizzy disappeared :( 
Its always so quiet on the weekends! Lei, your temp is still looking great!


----------



## Allika

I have a question. Positive ovulation test 10 days after Miscarriage...can that be?

When we conceived last time it was when we BDed after a positive test...but I am not sure if this positive is due to wacky hormones...


----------



## Beautifullei2

I forgot to temp this morning :( whoops! I checked it earlier & it was 99 lol. I was like whoa!! 

Allika- I wish I could help but I have no idea. I don't see why you wouldn't be able to afterwards. Is the test dark or faint?


----------



## Beautifullei2

I think its safe to say AF will be here this month. i woke up this morning cramping =(


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> I think its safe to say AF will be here this month. i woke up this morning cramping =(

LA LA LA....I'm not listening!! :wacko: I don't want to hear that Lei!!!!! Noooooooo 

Are your cycles 28 days?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful365 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> I think its safe to say AF will be here this month. i woke up this morning cramping =(
> 
> LA LA LA....I'm not listening!! :wacko: I don't want to hear that Lei!!!!! Noooooooo
> 
> Are your cycles 28 days?Click to expand...

Yes give or take a day but for the most part 28 days :)


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> I think its safe to say AF will be here this month. i woke up this morning cramping =(
> 
> LA LA LA....I'm not listening!! :wacko: I don't want to hear that Lei!!!!! Noooooooo
> 
> Are your cycles 28 days?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes give or take a day but for the most part 28 days :)Click to expand...

Do you normally get cramps at this time?? 3 days ahead?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful365 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> I think its safe to say AF will be here this month. i woke up this morning cramping =(
> 
> LA LA LA....I'm not listening!! :wacko: I don't want to hear that Lei!!!!! Noooooooo
> 
> Are your cycles 28 days?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes give or take a day but for the most part 28 days :)Click to expand...
> 
> Do you normally get cramps at this time?? 3 days ahead?Click to expand...

No. I Usually will spot in the morning & by the middle of the afternoon I start getting cramps bad.


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> I think its safe to say AF will be here this month. i woke up this morning cramping =(
> 
> LA LA LA....I'm not listening!! :wacko: I don't want to hear that Lei!!!!! Noooooooo
> 
> Are your cycles 28 days?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes give or take a day but for the most part 28 days :)Click to expand...
> 
> Do you normally get cramps at this time?? 3 days ahead?Click to expand...
> 
> No. I Usually will spot in the morning & by the middle of the afternoon I start getting cramps bad.Click to expand...

Hmmmm....sounds a bit strange still then......


----------



## Beautifullei2

Very! My cramps went away but now I am getting waves of nausea & Im so light headed & dizzy. I am on the phone with my Doc's office to see if they can get me in. I just hope Im not coming down with anything cause all of these patients coming in are sick with the flu & viruses.


----------



## Grateful365

Lei - Oh my goodness, I hope you can get in to the doctors! Let us know what you find out!!! Hope your feeling better... :flower:

Where is everyone today?


----------



## Beautifullei2

I thought the same!!!


I am here at the doctors now! I'm so glad my doctor was able to work me in. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Grateful365

Oh good!!! Yes let me know!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, remember how super crampy I was my BFP month? Those cramps don't mean a thing! I hope the doctor goes well hopefully its not the flu :( I don't know about Texas, but in Washington flu season is REEEEEEEAAAALLY bad this year! Luckily I have no social life so I haven't caught anything *knock on wood*

Grateful, I can't believe you're a plum already!!!!!! Holy moly!!! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi Ladies - LEI, what's going on?


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey guys!! Sorry it's been a crazy weekend and now with this crazy weather i have a massive sinus headache. No good!! :(. 

I went today to give blood so they can check my estrogen level. Waiting for the results. 

Lei- good luck on your drs appt! Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin - LOVE your status :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

<3 Thanks Grateful :)

LOVE your plum! haha. Is it creepy that I saw that and now I'm craving a plum? :rofl:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hey ladies!!! The doc doesn't think its a virus.. he wrote me a RX for phenergan & did STAT lab work & urine. I'm still waiting for them to call with the results. I still feel weird but glad to hear its not a virus because I def. Don't want my kiddos getting sick. :) dh left work early to be with me cause anytime I move to walk I feel like I'm on a boat with horrible waves hitting it. As soon as I get my labs I'll fill everyone in!


Just got a call & everything was normal!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Glad you are OK Lei, keep us posted.

UGH! My DR's office just called, apparently they are having to rush-schedule a surgery for my doc on Friday, so my follow-up appointment with her has been pushed to 2/5. ANNOYING!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Lei - glad everything is OK....why did he think you are dizzy/nauseated?

Hopin - not creepy, but Ewwww....I'm not a big fan of plums. HAHA I agree that is super annoying your appointment got pushed back....errrrrrrrrrrr!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Did they do a pregnancy test???


----------



## Hopin4ABump

My thing is, I was going to wait until my follow-up appointment to start doing the deed again, but since it's now pushed again, I think I'm going to give myself the ok to start having sex again Friday, assuming I stop bleeding by then (which, by the way, I haven't stopped bleeding yet). Ew! I'm just kinda ready to get my freak on with my hubby again lol!

btw, i was assuming Lei got a pregnancy test done and that's what we were waiting on, but glad you asked Jenna


----------



## Beautifullei2

They didn't tell me what they were doing labs on? .... they just took 4 tubes but I'm assuming IF they did do a preg test that it was negative. When the nurse called she said everything was fine & to continue taking the phentermine :(


----------



## Allika

ugh Lei so strange...what day are you on today? Maybe Implementation occured today? Who know's? Its hard to track and tell....

I remember that I started feeling sick the Monday (constipated, queasy, nauseous) and didnt test positive until Thursday (13 DPO)!

I got my blood results back and am now at a HCG of 200 something...last week I was at 1,800 and the week before at 15,000. Going in again next Monday and by then should finally be at 0 so I can start Provera to induce a period and start again. I stopped bleeding as of 2 days ago. Glad that's done! DH and I are having sex again...heck if I get pregnant without Femara that would be a miracle in itself so I dont see why we should be using contraception or wait any longer...


----------



## typeA TTC

Alika- ohh provera! That's my drug of choice when I don't ovulate. Have you taken it before?

Weellll I got my estrogen levels back - 37.6. Ugh! That is über low and I just don't get it. I'm not in a good way already this cycle!! They up'd my dose to 125 which is what my ending dose was last cycle so I pray it works. I go in on Thursday to see what's going on. If I could see my follicles I would punch them in the face! Lol...kinda. My baseline estrogen was 33. So obviously my body is rebelling against me. Me= frustrated!!!!


----------



## Allika

typeA TTC said:


> Alika- ohh provera! That's my drug of choice when I don't ovulate. Have you taken it before?

I have taken Provera and Prometrium before. I like Provera 10x better but my Dr usually only Prescribes Prometrium which doesnt do the trick as well as Provera.

May I ask what exactly your diagnosis is? It must have slipped my mind...


----------



## typeA TTC

Umm I'm not sure I have a diagnosis. I have PCOS but everything else is unexplained. I have never had normal periods since I can remember, so if I'm not on BCP then I have to take provera. But one time, during fertility treatments, provera didn't work so I had to take it twice. Which made for a very long "waiting for AF process".


----------



## Allika

typeA TTC said:


> Umm I'm not sure I have a diagnosis. I have PCOS but everything else is unexplained. I have never had normal periods since I can remember, so if I'm not on BCP then I have to take provera. But one time, during fertility treatments, provera didn't work so I had to take it twice. Which made for a very long "waiting for AF process".

I have PCOS too but they never check my estrogen levels...Should I ask for them to test those?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Glad you are OK Lei, keep us posted.
> 
> UGH! My DR's office just called, apparently they are having to rush-schedule a surgery for my doc on Friday, so my follow-up appointment with her has been pushed to 2/5. ANNOYING!!!!


That sucks about them having to push your appt back but a week!?!?!?! Thats a long time! :( 




Allika said:


> ugh Lei so strange...what day are you on today? Maybe Implementation occured today? Who know's? Its hard to track and tell....
> 
> I remember that I started feeling sick the Monday (constipated, queasy, nauseous) and didnt test positive until Thursday (13 DPO)!
> 
> I got my blood results back and am now at a HCG of 200 something...last week I was at 1,800 and the week before at 15,000. Going in again next Monday and by then should finally be at 0 so I can start Provera to induce a period and start again. I stopped bleeding as of 2 days ago. Glad that's done! DH and I are having sex again...heck if I get pregnant without Femara that would be a miracle in itself so I dont see why we should be using contraception or wait any longer...



Yesterday I was 11dpo & the phenergan is actually really helping me. 

Im glad your levels are dropping so that you can now move forward & begin ttc again. 




typeA TTC said:


> Alika- ohh provera! That's my drug of choice when I don't ovulate. Have you taken it before?
> 
> Weellll I got my estrogen levels back - 37.6. Ugh! That is über low and I just don't get it. I'm not in a good way already this cycle!! They up'd my dose to 125 which is what my ending dose was last cycle so I pray it works. I go in on Thursday to see what's going on. If I could see my follicles I would punch them in the face! Lol...kinda. My baseline estrogen was 33. So obviously my body is rebelling against me. Me= frustrated!!!!



Why didnt they start at you at the 125mg to begin with since they know it did the trick last time?? Atleast your almost there though ... rather than starting at the lowest dosage. FXed for you hun!

JENNA- I called back & they did an HCG quant or whatever its called & checked my white blood count. Alllll normal.. HENCE :bfn:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Good morinng ladies, 
Lei, how are you feeling?

I haven't seen anything from momof1 or LDizzy in a while. Hope you ladies are ok.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Morning,
I am okay.. I feel extremely groggy from the phenergan but came to work anyway. The nausea is still coming & going but not nearly as bad as it was yesterday.


----------



## lune_miel

Is everyone ready for February already, or what?! :coffee:


----------



## typeA TTC

Lei- thank you!! My thoughts exactly. I think she still thinks I might overstim because of the PCOS. But after I got my results she dd up the dose to 125 last night, 100 tonight, and 125 on weds....then I go in on thursday. I'm so sorry you aren't feeling well....a friend had a virus that started out as a cold and ended with vertigo. I pray that you don't have much more of that neausating and dizzy feel...that is the worst!

Allika- (for some reason my iPad autocorrects to Alika as if that's the only way to spell that word...ugh autocorrect). The estrogen gives them an idea of the maturity of the follicles. They like to see 150-200 of estrogen per mature follicle. Normally they have me do a few days of shots and then check the estrogen. If its low, they bump up my dosage. If its high, they decrease my dosage. But they generally only checked it when I was on injections, I don't remember them doing it when I was on clomid/femara. This low estrogen was a problem last cycle because I had a pretty large follicle but still estrogen below 100. It finally caught up about 4 days before the IUI. I was just a little disappointed because I gave myself 100 iu last cycle and it made them grow a little bit so I was shocked that my estrogen didn't go up more over those three days. So I don't think it's anything that has to be checked unless you are doing injections. I asked my dr about it and she said she looks at the estrogen level and ultrasound to determine when to do the IUI. So I don't think the estrogen is a definite detector of anything. I did read that it could be a sign of diminished ovarian reserve, but you have probably had that tested and it's not an issue. Looking forward to seeing your HCG levels at 0 next week....are you going in again to have them test it?

Momof1- where are you??? We should be IUI buddies this cycle?


----------



## Allika

Thanks TypeA TTC for the info! Now I know a little bit more about it and will understand your cycle and treatment better. I hope Feb is "the month" for you!!!!!!!!

Yes I go back to testing Monday...by then it most definitely is back to 0. I am excited as long as we get to start trying again in February, I am good! I at least want one shot at a Christmas baby!!! :) If I start taking the Provera on the 4th, I should be getting my period on the 17th and ovulate beginning of March....that would be perfect!

So, I am keeping my fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Allika- I didn't even think about that...march babies bring about Christmas babies!!!! Fingers crossed for you!!

If this cycle doesn't work my FS wants us to move to IVF. I guess I need to ask why so quick....do you guys think it's quick to move to IVF after 2 IUIs? I thought I would at least do 3 IUIs.


----------



## Allika

> If this cycle doesn't work my FS wants us to move to IVF. I guess I need to ask why so quick....do you guys think it's quick to move to IVF after 2 IUIs? I thought I would at least do 3 IUIs.

Hm I think it is dependent on many factors such as age, how long you have been trying, Sperm quality, etc.

If your Doctor is like mine he might just really be proactive. My Dr gave us the option of doing an IUI after 1 failed Chlomid cycle and within the 1st Femara cycle. Some Doctors just really arent big fans of the waiting game. I appreciate that especially for those that want more than 1 child.

If I think about the timeline, it is: 

1 year TTCing before seeing specialist
1 months for all exams, lab work
4 months Chlomid (put in 2 month for complications such as dosage, cysts, etc.)
4 months Femara (put in 2 month for complications such as dosage, cysts, etc.)
3 months injections with IUI (put in 2 months for complications)

That's a long time before moving to IVF....probably your doctor wants to eliminate steps in between! As somebody who is incredibly impatient I appreciate that!


----------



## Beautifullei2

TYPEA- Thanks!! Not feeling as dizzy as yesterday but I would much rather be at home then work lol. I am munching on crackers too so that seems to help. 


AFM:I didn't temp this morning because I am sure AF is coming.. Just waiting her arrival =/


----------



## typeA TTC

I came across this on another thread and had to post it here....

Thoughts on Becoming a Mother
There are women that become mothers without effort, without thought, without patience or loss and though they are good mothers and love their children, I know that I will be better.
I will be better not because of genetics, or money or that I have read more books,
but because I have struggled and toiled for this child.
I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed.
I have endured and planned over and over again.
Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams.
I will notice everything about my child.
I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life.
I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me.
I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see.
Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love.
I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbor, friend and sister because I have known pain.
I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body, I have been tried by fire and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall.
I have prevailed.
I have succeeded.
I have won.
So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs.
I listen.
And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the immerse power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth and when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion that only comes with walking in those shoes.
I have learned to appreciate life.
Yes I will be a wonderful mother.
~anonymous~


----------



## Beautifullei2

typeA TTC said:


> I came across this on another thread and had to post it here....
> 
> Thoughts on Becoming a Mother
> There are women that become mothers without effort, without thought, without patience or loss and though they are good mothers and love their children, I know that I will be better.
> I will be better not because of genetics, or money or that I have read more books,
> but because I have struggled and toiled for this child.
> I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed.
> I have endured and planned over and over again.
> Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams.
> I will notice everything about my child.
> I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life.
> I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me.
> I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see.
> Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love.
> I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbor, friend and sister because I have known pain.
> I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body, I have been tried by fire and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall.
> I have prevailed.
> I have succeeded.
> I have won.
> So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs.
> I listen.
> And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the immerse power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth and when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion that only comes with walking in those shoes.
> I have learned to appreciate life.
> Yes I will be a wonderful mother.
> ~anonymous~

This made me cry! Thank you for sharing!!! 

I know AF is on the way as I have so moody, emotional & just ate a whole bar of chocolate (coming from someone who NEVER eats it)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

What in the world is going on here????


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Are we playing the quiet game and nobody told me?! ;)


----------



## typeA TTC

Baha!!! I know right! Well I got nothin going on except I want to be pregnant right now and I'm not! I'm also sad because I think momof1 left us???! We haven't heard from her in a while! 

Oh my DH made a prediction that he didn't think we would have to go to IVF and that IUI would work. We will see if he's right! I think we've decided that if this doesn't work and insurance will cover IVF after only 2 IUIs (we are supposed to have 3 before IVF but I'm going to ask anyway) then we will do IVF. Technically we have done 3 cycles, this is our 4th. The first two I took clomid and femara and had no follicle growth and therefore no ovulation. Last cycle was the first cycle I actually ovulated and had a chance to get pregnant so I feel like if we have to do 3 IUIs then I'm fine with that. I'm 32 so I would like to get the show on the road because we want 2 babies (likely back to back at this point) so we will see. I'm not that pumped about IVF (more just the egg retrieval procedure) but if it's what I got o do then so be it!

How is everyone else out there?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I guess we need to start a new thread ladies?! Lei indicated on her TTC journal that she is going to stop TTC, and that she won't be checking in, for her own reasons (see her journal for her story, I don't want to speak for her) - but that would mean we can't update anything on the thread, does anyone want to start a new one? Let me know, I don't want to lose all of you.

Lei, I'm really going to miss you! :hugs:... best of luck.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

and TypeA, hopefully you won't have to worry about IVF at all!!! :D:D:D


----------



## typeA TTC

I'm so sad about Lei!!! I would like to be on the new thread if someone will start one!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I know, I didn't know I'd feel so incredibly sad if someone left us :(

I will start a new one, I guess it's pretty simple!! What should we call it?


----------



## Allika

Man that sucks! how about we do 2 weeks of not talking about TTCing. Would you stay on the thread, Lei?

Like dogs, lets talk about dogs:

I went to petsmart last Saturday and nearly ended up with a second puppy! Luckily I was able to walk out! 

I will never go to petsmart again on a Saturday!!!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

I will miss her terribly as well...:nope: Everyone has to do what they feel is best though. If it's good for her, then I am HAPPY :thumbup:

Well who wants to make a new thread and keep things updated? I vote for Hopin! :happydance:


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> Man that sucks! how about we do 2 weeks of not talking about TTCing. Would you stay on the thread, Lei?
> 
> Like dogs, lets talk about dogs:
> 
> I went to petsmart last Saturday and nearly ended up with a second puppy! Luckily I was able to walk out!
> 
> I will never go to petsmart again on a Saturday!!!!!!

Too funny Allika! It's rough isn't it?! I always tend to 'breeze' by the adoptable pets.....then I find myself ALWAYS thinking one is SOOOO darn cute. Errrrr! Then I have to force myself to keep walking. Pets are tempting because I love them but we have PLENTY at my house already (Dog, Cat, Chickens and Ducks) LOL.


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> I know, I didn't know I'd feel so incredibly sad if someone left us :(
> 
> I will start a new one, I guess it's pretty simple!! What should we call it?

I agree, I am bummed. 

Momof1 and Ldizzy better not have left too!!!!

Hmmmm....yes we need to think of a good name


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Have we lost momof1, LDizzy and Jenna too?

I guess it'll be just us for a while. I'm grateful to still have you ladies <3


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ladies you all are *SOOOO AMAZING *& trust me the hardest part of this was having to remove myself! I want so bad to stay in touch with all of you but these forums are eating at me right now. I cant thank you all enough for being understanding about the whole process but trust me.. if I change my mind.. I WILL HUNT YOU ALL DOWN :winkwink: 

Thank you all for all the wonderful advice you all have given me as well as the positive attitudes you have! Keep it up ladies & I cant wait to hear that you all got your :bfp: :hugs:
<3 Lei


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:brat:


----------



## Grateful365

Lei - Yes, if you change your mind or miss us too much......LOL ........you know where to find us!

We will miss you!!:sad1:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Seriously I'm sitting here wishing it was April 1st right now.

With saying that..Lei.... I wish you nothing but the best!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I haven't disappeared ladies, sorry I've been so quiet! I have been lurking. It's been such a busy weekend/week. My sister came up to "visit" but we then decided she was going to move in for a month or 2 so she can get a job and a place of her own in the area. So I've been running around helping her and taking care of Draven (who is doing great and growing so fast already)

I'm so sad to see everyone seems to be disappearing :( And Lei, I'm so proud of your decision to remove yourself. It's not easy to make such a decision but I think you need this. It's not worth it when TTC turns in to an obsession and its not healthy. I wish you the best of luck and I'll be expecting to be one of the very first to know when you get your surprise BFP whenever the day comes!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I don't understand where everyone is! I mean I know why Lei is leaving but where is everyone else? Everyone was in such a good vibe at the beginning of this month and now I feel like we have 1/2 the people and no positive feelings around us.
Did we forget we have the month of love coming up?! Or a chance at Christmas babies?! 
Grateful when do you go for another u/s?! I need a pick-me-up!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> I don't understand where everyone is! I mean I know why Lei is leaving but where is everyone else? Everyone was in such a good vibe at the beginning of this month and now I feel like we have 1/2 the people and no positive feelings around us.
> Did we forget we have the month of love coming up?! Or a chance at Christmas babies?!
> Grateful when do you go for another u/s?! I need a pick-me-up!

I bet they are just taking a break for a few days...I know Momof1 was kinda bummed out. I think they will come back.

I know we need our excitement back! Just knowing that one of you ladies will get a BFP soon gets me all excited! :happydance: You never know WHO it will be next!

I'm STILL in shock over my BFP - LOL I don't think I ever NOT be in shock over it. 

My next u/s is Feb. 4th. I'm going to ask the doctor for LESS u/s - I don't think having them every two weeks is a good idea. I read an article that had studies showing that too many u/s could cause defects/problems. As a first time BFP ever....I'm a little paranoid! LOL


----------



## typeA TTC

I think we call the new thread......"LoveLei ladies sticking together through our TTC journey (and beyond)". It's a tribute to Lei....get it? LoveLei= lovely!! And the "and beyond" is for Jenna since she stayed after baby draven! Since they are the originators and creators of he thread I thought we could incorporate them. 

Let us know when it's set up and I'll hunt it down!


----------



## Grateful365

What else is going on with everyone?! Any good vacations coming up? Exciting life events? New pets? New house? New job?

I wanna hear some fun stuff!!

Me....? Well last year was a rough year with a few surprise endings. Of coarse my BFP was the biggest surprise. But on top of that...2 days after I got to tell my mom about it, she finished her last chemo treatment for colon cancer. :happydance: :happydance: I am so excited for her to feel good again this summer and get to do things with her again. :hugs: 

What else...well not too much else going on. Can't wait for summer here in Michigan. I LOVE Michigan summers and I love gardening and doing anything outside, so really looking forward to that!


----------



## Grateful365

typeA TTC said:
 

> I think we call the new thread......"LoveLei ladies sticking together through our TTC journey (and beyond)". It's a tribute to Lei....get it? LoveLei= lovely!! And the "and beyond" is for Jenna since she stayed after baby draven! Since they are the originators and creators of he thread I thought we could incorporate them.
> 
> Let us know when it's set up and I'll hunt it down!

I like it!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Grateful365

Perhaps we should also incorporate that new ladies are welcome too!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I am REALLY going to miss you all! Make sure & post the link in here so I CAN hunt you all down... I'll still be lurking in the corner :winkwink: 

You guys are simply AMAZING!!!! I am so greatful to have found such an amazing group of women! & _TRUST_ me you all will be the first to know if I get pregnant! *PROMISE! *




I found this & wanted to share with you all:
 



Attached Files:







72981_10200537887555841_1860811392_n.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful that is wonderful to hear about your mother!!! What a flood of great news at once for your family. I'm sure everyone is THRILLED!!!
When do you find out the gender?!?

Maybe We could just name the new thread:

"Our TTC (& After Conception) Journey - Clomid, IUI, IVF, Femara, Natural - EVERYONE WELCOME!!"

?? I know that's not very original. BUT I do want to let everyone know they're welcome.


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Grateful that is wonderful to hear about your mother!!! What a flood of great news at once for your family. I'm sure everyone is THRILLED!!!
> When do you find out the gender?!?
> 
> Maybe We could just name the new thread:
> 
> "Our TTC (& After Conception) Journey - Clomid, IUI, IVF, Femara, Natural - EVERYONE WELCOME!!"
> 
> ?? I know that's not very original. BUT I do want to let everyone know they're welcome.

I like it, sounds good


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ok y'all I have never done this so we might be on a rocky start but here is a link (I think) to what I THINK I Have created as a thread LOL!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...ivf-femara-natural-everyone.html#post25119547

let me know if it works!


----------



## LDizzy30

Sorry Ladies! I have had so much going on with my sisters baby. Her open heart surgery went well and she stayed a month at Childrens in Dallas. I have been driving to and from on the weekends. They got to come home on 2/2/13. It is still tough, as little Miss Kenzie eats with a feeding tube. I quit my job to babysit Kenzie and now I'm so nervous to watch her! I am afraid because I don't want to mess up and forget her medicine or make her feeding tube come out cause I don't know how to put it back in! Anyhow, I have a lot of reading to catch up on, unless someone can do a quick update on everyone!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ldizzy click on the link above and the 1st page will tell you where everyone is right now :) Welcome back! <3 Sorry it's been such a struggle for your family. I will keep you all in my prayers.


----------

